# MTB im Allgäu



## Allgaier0412 (21. April 2013)

Ich hätte gerne Tipps zu Trails und/oder guten Büchern


----------



## der_mo (21. April 2013)

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (21. April 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mountainbike+allgäu+buch


----------



## FunRadler (22. April 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/3765447722/ref=as_li_tf_til?tag=videobearbeam-21&camp=1410&creative=6378&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=3765447722&adid=1YEPEGP9WBYRMEKSNA6Q&&ref-refURL="]Mountainbiketouren Biken Allgäu und Tannheimer Tal: 25 Touren zwischen welligen Hügeln und schroffen Felsen: Amazon.de: Carsten Schymik: Bücher[/ame]


Klasse Buch mit tollen Touren fürs Allgäu


----------



## Allgaier0412 (22. April 2013)

danke


----------



## Frankentourer (22. April 2013)

Habe bereits das Buch von Schymik, welche Touren sind besonders empfehlenswert welche sollte man zusätzlich ausprobieren? Mir gehts eher ums Erlebnis, Aussicht schöne Abfahrten (Teile über S1 nicht soviel S4). 
Gibt es irgendwo Bergbahnen die Bikes mitnehmen oder Shuttels?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich:

http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/


----------



## -mats- (30. April 2013)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf!

Ich bin ab Sonntag, 05.05. auch eine Woche im Allgäu in der Nähe von Kempten, leider habe ich erst für den 11.05. einen Termin für einen Technikkurs mit Tour bekommen und würde so die ganze Woche da allein mit meinem Fahrrad rumsitzen, da ich mich da in der Gegend überhaupt nicht auskenne. Und ebenfalls allein irgendwo von einem Berg runter zu stürzen ist mir auch zu gefährlich ...

Hat jemand da einen Tip? Gibts dort irgendwo eine Möglichkeit, kurzfristig an einer leicht fortgeschrittenen Tour teilzunehmen, einfach das ich schonmal ein bischen unterwegs bin? Ich bin sicher kein Weltklasse-Fahrer, aber seit ca. 2 Jahren hier im Taunus unterwegs, und wenn auch langsam bin ich bisher überall runter gekommen ... Radwege sind mir nur zu langweilig. Vielleicht kann man sich unter der Woche abends irgendwo drannhängen? Dieser Bikepark im Oberjoch hört sich für mein Level zu krass an, ich habe auch kein komplettes Protektorset. Ich suche da mehr die Flowtrails ...


----------



## micha555 (30. April 2013)

Wie wäre es damit?
http://www.allgaeu-bikers.de/


----------



## -mats- (1. Mai 2013)

Genau bei denen habe ich am 12. den Kurs, aber laut telefonischer Auskunft ist davor absolut nix mehr frei, weder Kurse noch Touren


----------



## der_mo (1. Mai 2013)

wir sind da diesen samstag und machen den kurs. bin schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon09 (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr in Oberstdorf biken wollt kann ich euch zumindest die Touristinfo am Bahnhof empfehlen. Ihr müsst zwar 5 Euro opfern, aber dafür bekommt ihr ein Kartenset mit den schönsten Bikerunden. Das sind ca 12, insbesondere 2 Stück im Kleinwalsertal, sind gut ausgeschildert, und ihr kommt  kaum Wanderern in die Quere. Ich persönlich empfehle die Touren zur Piesenalp und zur Traufbergalp (steil!!!).

Viele Grüße Leon

Und immer schön Kette rechts....


----------



## Nikedge (31. Juli 2013)

hallo,

ich fahre eventuell mitte august nach oberstdorf und suche nette trails.
es soll sowohl der uphill aber auch der downhill anspruchsvoll bzw. lohneswert sein, ich denke nicht das ich mit trails wie in den dolomiten rechnen kann oder?

liebe grüße


----------



## leon09 (31. Juli 2013)

Zumindest im Bereich Riezlern gibt es massenhaft Trails. Gib mal Trails in Riezlern ein. Grüße


----------



## Nikedge (31. Juli 2013)

mal ne blöde frage aber das kleinwalsertal ist doch mega weit weg von oberstdorf oder nicht?


----------



## leon09 (31. Juli 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage aber das kleinwalsertal ist doch mega weit weg von oberstdorf oder nicht?




Ca 7 km


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Die Trails im Schymik-Buch können bereits zum Teil vollkommen vergessen werden!
Seit dem Erscheinen des Buches wurden 2 Trails für Biker gesperrt, eine weitere Sperrung ist beschlossene Sache, und 1-3 weitere werden wohl folgen...
Das ist die Folge, wenn irgendein externer dahergelaufener Hansel nen Guide veröffentlicht, ohne zuvor sich mit den Grundbesitzern zu unterhalten, ob das OK geht!!!
Wer darunter leidet sind letztendlich wir Locals!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunRadler (7. August 2013)

@chorge  nicht so hart mit den externen.
Denn ....mit uns Locals wird nicht viel Geld verdient.
Es sind doch die Urlauber die hier ihr Geld liegen lassen, und jede Gemeinde hat das mittlerweile auch erkannt und fördert teilweise sogar den MTB Sport.
Ich glaube wenn es nur uns Locals gebe wären die meisten Wege schon gesperrt.
Dennoch gilt natürlich überall RÜCKSICHT nehmen

www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Bei BESTIMMTEN externen, die meinen alle GPS Tracks ins Internet stellen zu müssen, oder gar gleich ganze Bücher in der Welt zu gebären, werde ich allerdings wirklich kotzig!!!
Ich habe sicher nichts gegen Gäste, die natürlich Geld in die Region bringen! Aber es ist schon auffällig, wie manche Wegsperrungen direkt mit Schymiks Tourenbuch korrelieren! Zudem weiß ich aus entsprechenden Quellen, dass teilweise wirklich genau WEGEN des Buches und der nachfolgenden zusätzlichen vermehrten Befahrung der Trails gesperrt wurde und nun wird... Einzelne Biker wurden noch geduldet, viele aber eben nicht mehr! Und wenn dann noch Weidevieh erschrickt und abstürzt, ist der Supergau perfekt...

Nenne mir mal bitte EINE EINZIGE Gemeinde im Oberallgäu, die erkannt hat, das mit Bikern Geld verdient werden kann... Einzig Riezlern im KWT hat es scheinbar halbwegs akzeptiert - ansonsten ist hier nur Abwehr, zumindest wenn es schmaler als eine Forststrasse ist!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. August 2013)

@chorge

Kann es sein , daß Du das ganze sehr Einseitig betrachtest 

Ich kenne ein paar "Einheimische" die auch erst durch das Buch auf diese Wege aufmerksam wurden und sie befahren haben.

Und ausserdem wirst Du sicher auch in anderen Gebieten fahren , obwohl Du dort ja kein " Einheimischer " bist


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Wie gesagt: es geht mir doch prinzipiell nicht gegen Gäste!!! Im Gegenteil!!
Und ja, ich fahre auch gern wo anders! Aber z.b. beim Trailbook in Vinschgau wurde VORHER mit den Gemeinden und den Geundbesitzern gesprochen - dies wurde vollkommen übergangen vom Sch.......


----------



## FunRadler (7. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Bei BESTIMMTEN externen, die meinen alle GPS Tracks ins Internet stellen zu müssen, oder gar gleich ganze Bücher in der Welt zu gebären, werde ich allerdings wirklich kotzig!!!
> Ich habe sicher nichts gegen Gäste, die natürlich Geld in die Region bringen! Aber es ist schon auffällig, wie manche Wegsperrungen direkt mit Schymiks Tourenbuch korrelieren! Zudem weiß ich aus entsprechenden Quellen, dass teilweise wirklich genau WEGEN des Buches und der nachfolgenden zusätzlichen vermehrten Befahrung der Trails gesperrt wurde und nun wird... Einzelne Biker wurden noch geduldet, viele aber eben nicht mehr! Und wenn dann noch Weidevieh erschrickt und abstürzt, ist der Supergau perfekt...
> 
> Nenne mir mal bitte EINE EINZIGE Gemeinde im Oberallgäu, die erkannt hat, das mit Bikern Geld verdient werden kann... Einzig Riezlern im KWT hat es scheinbar halbwegs akzeptiert - ansonsten ist hier nur Abwehr, zumindest wenn es schmaler als eine Forststrasse ist!



Du findest auf jeder Homepage der Allgäuer Gemeinden jede Menge Tracks usw. Würden die Gemeinden doch nicht machen wenn sie die Biker nicht hier haben wollten.


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

OK! Das war mir nicht bewusst! Sorry!!
Es ist halt schade, das Carsten sich nicht mit den Verantwortlichen im Vorfeld abgestimmt hat! Das hätte sicher einige Konflikte verhindert. 
Stell dir mal vor, bei dir übers Grundstück würden plötzlich zig Quads knattern, weil irgendeiner genau deinen Garten als perfekte Strecke erkoren hat, und dies in nem Buch veröffentlicht hat. Klar ist das etwas überspitzt, aber letztendlich genau das Problem - an dessen Ende nun die Wegsperrungen liegen...

So, ich bin nun still! Meine Meinung hab ich ja eh gesagt - und mehr will ich ja auch gar nicht!!! Aber nochmal: ich habe sicher nichts gegen Gäste und Nichteinheimische!!! Bin ja selber auch erst seit 7 1/2 Jahren Wahlallgäuer...


----------



## Nikedge (7. August 2013)

habt ihr denn noch irgendeinen tipp für mich was trails an geht? am besten wäre auch was, was weiter weg ist damit ich auch mal rum komme auf dieser welt  
also, 30min. bis 1 stunde von oberstdorf dürfte es schon sein.
schön mit nettem panorama usw, coole trails halt =P

liebe grüße


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. August 2013)

FunRadler schrieb:


> @_chorge_  nicht so hart mit den externen.
> Denn ....mit uns Locals wird nicht viel Geld verdient.
> Es sind doch die Urlauber die hier ihr Geld liegen lassen, und jede Gemeinde hat das mittlerweile auch erkannt und fördert teilweise sogar den MTB Sport.
> Ich glaube wenn es nur uns Locals gebe wären die meisten Wege schon gesperrt.
> ...



Das mag schon sein das jede Gemeinde was für den MTB Sport tut.
Aber einige der Touren von dem "Hansl" haben einfach nichts mit dem MTB Sport (den sich die Gemeinden am liebsten Wünschen würden) zu tun
 weil sich die Touren da abspielen wo wir Biker verhasst und nicht willkommen sind.
Wir sind bei uns in den Bergen einfach nicht gern gesehen und das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.
Die immer mehr werdenden Wegsperrungen zeigen das und solche Schilder würden nicht aufgestellt werden wenn man uns mit offenen Armen da empfangen würde.
Also da haben wir hier keine einzige Gemeinde wo uns den Rücken stärkt.
Bei normalen Pippifax Touren vielleicht schon, aber um die gehts mir hier nicht.

Und wie @chorge schon geschrieben hat:
Wenn im Jahr 20 Biker nen "kritischen" Berg befahren wird das evtl Gedulded.
Wenn aber aus den 20 weiß Gott  wieviel werden dann wird da ganz schnell der Hahn zugedreht.......
Wir Locals haben auch die möglichkeit (oder machen das so) die Wege dann zu befahren wenn wenig Wanderer unterwegs sind ( sei es unter der Woche / als Feierabendrunde / als Morgenrunde)
Aber ich könnt mir vorstellen das einige die die Touren aus dem Buch haben auch einfach am WE drauf losstürmen und mit aller Gewalt fahren wollen, auch wenns der "Gegenverkehr" nicht zulässt.....

Und nein auch ich hab nichts gegen Gäste denn auch ich bin irgendwo mal Gast!!!!!!
Aber das Buch mit den Touren bringt für uns nur Ärger.....

Inzwischen versteh ich ganz gut warum die Locals (egal aus welchem Gebiet) einen Teufel tun werden und ihre Touren weitergeben, ich machs inzwischen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## homerjay (9. August 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein das jede Gemeinde was für den MTB Sport tut.
> Aber einige der Touren von dem "Hansl" haben einfach nichts mit dem MTB Sport (den sich die Gemeinden am liebsten Wünschen würden) zu tun
> weil sich die Touren da abspielen wo wir Biker verhasst und nicht willkommen sind.
> Wir sind bei uns in den Bergen einfach nicht gern gesehen und das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.
> ...



Dem kann ich in allen Punkten zustimmen. Leider.


----------



## An der Alb (9. August 2013)

Ich kenne das Buch nicht und werde es mir auch nicht kaufen. Bis jetzt kann ich mit den Touren, die ich um Rettenberg/Immenstadt kenne ganz gut leben, auch wenn es wirklich eher Touren sind. Die meisten Local-Trails kenne ich eh nicht. Die Argumente von Rüssel, Chorge und FunRadler kann ich auch als Externer nur zu gut verstehen. Wenn es mal so kommt, wie es derzeit in Ba-Wü ist, dann hat keiner was davon. Wenn ich aber das vom lipper-zipfel (im Bikebergsteigen-Thread) lese, da komme ich mir aber als Externer dann nach dem Motto vor, Geld darfst du gerne im Allgäu lassen, biken darfst du hier aber nicht (am besten bleibst du zuhause und schickst das Geld einfach so ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (9. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ihr kanalisiert euren Frust über Wegesperrungen, auf die Veröffentlichung von Wegen die eine höhere Nutzung von Bikern nicht vertragen. 
Das ist auch völlig berechtigt.

Allerdings kam es an unserem "Hausberg" unlängst ebenfalls zu Problemen aber nicht weil Biker im Weg sind, sondern weil Biker an einer Hütte unbedingt eine total uninteressante Treppe fahren mussten. Und dass an einer Terrasse die gerade dieses Jahr renoviert worden ist. Wenn jetzt noch über Massenmedien alla Facebook über den Hüttenwirt gemosert wird was das doch für ein Trottel sei, fehlt mir dafür jedes verständnis.
Noch dazu war dies der einzige Tag an dem man deutliche Spuren von Bikern im Weg gesehen hat.

Was ich damit sagen will, es liegt leider immer noch sehr viel daran wie man sich im Weg verhält und es sieht so aus als würde die Zahl an rücksichtslosen Bikern jedes Jahr steigen, genauso wie die Wegsperrungen.
In diesem Sinne,


LG


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2013)

Hallo an der Alb:

Das kann ich so Nicht stehen lassen!
Ich habe den Fred eröffnet mit der bitte an die potentiellen
Buchkäufer, sensibel mit den wegen und den Daten umzugehen.
Vorgestern bin ich einen weg runter der jetzt auch im Buch zu finden ist,
dort ist mittlerweile im unteren Teil fast jede Spitzkehre abgekürzt worden!
Den weg fahre ich nun seit fünf Jahren und letztes Jahr ist das Buch rausgekommen.
Muss nichts heissen, kann aber auch mit dem Buch zusammenhängen.
Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern, bis dieser weg gesperrt wird?
Ich habe nichts gegen Gäste, im Gegenteil, was wäre das oberallgäu ohne Tourismus!
Aber ich erwarte von jedem Gast, dass er sich zu benehmen weiss und da ist die Aussage von white necked leider genau richtig und ich hab's auch an dieser Stelle so mitbekommen.


----------



## opti (9. August 2013)

Unterwegs Radler direkt anzusprechen ist das Einzige, was einem bleibt. Da es gerade IN ist überall rauf zu laufen (siehe Grünten), werden die Probleme sicher nicht geringer.
Als ich im März oben war, hat sich eine Freeride Truppe (6-7 Leute) im unteren schneefreien Bereich ausgetobt. Mit unübersehbaren Spuren direkt auf und neben dem Wanderweg. Klar das da irgendwann reagiert wird. Die Menge und das Verhalten sind da das Problem.


----------



## Dr.BONES (9. August 2013)

opti schrieb:


> Unterwegs Radler direkt anzusprechen ist das Einzige, was einem bleibt. Da es gerade IN ist überall rauf zu laufen (siehe Grünten), werden die Probleme sicher nicht geringer.
> Als ich im März oben war, hat sich eine Freeride Truppe (6-7 Leute) im unteren schneefreien Bereich ausgetobt. Mit unübersehbaren Spuren direkt auf und neben dem Wanderweg. Klar das da irgendwann reagiert wird. Die Menge und das Verhalten sind da das Problem.



Hab ich zwar nicht live miterleben müssen, aber habs ebenfalls im Frühjahr bei FB gesehen und musste mir da echt an den Kopf fassen. Da fahren die Jungs das ganze Jahr im Park und kommen mit der gleichen Mentalität an einen Berg und finden es ganz toll "ihre Highspeed" Feldweg-Videos zu teilen. Ok jedem das seine, natürlich, aber nicht um jeden Preis. 

Schade das die Verantwortlichen in den Parks zwar ganz tolle Kicker bauen können, aber die Erziehung im Umgang mit der Natur komplett auf der "Strecke" bleibt. Naja die Hoffnung stirbt gewöhnlich zuletzt!

Grüsse


----------



## An der Alb (9. August 2013)

Hey lipper-zipfel: Deinen Unmut gegen so ein Buch und das was daraus entstehen kann/entstanden ist, kann ich absolut verstehen. Aber in manchen Posts von dir kommt´s dann so rüber, dass es am besten ist, wenn die ganzen Touris zuhause bleiben und nur die Locals im Allgäu biken. 

Und Deppen, so wie sie white necked auch beschreibt, die gibt´s tatsächlich überall.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2013)

@An der Alb



> Aber in manchen Posts von dir kommt´s dann so rüber, dass es am besten ist, wenn die ganzen Touris zuhause bleiben und nur die Locals im Allgäu biken.



Könntest du mir bitte die Stellen rauskopieren oder zitieren?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. August 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber ich erwarte von jedem Gast, dass er sich zu benehmen weiss und da ist die Aussage von white necked leider genau richtig und ich hab's auch an dieser Stelle so mitbekommen.


 
Sehe ich genau so und fordere das auch von eingeladenen Bikern auf unseren Touren ab.
Was ich nicht abkann ist GPS-Tracks sammeln um sie nach dem Schneeballsystem weiter zu verteilen.
Allerdings kann solche Geheimniskrämerei und Missgunst auch nach hinten losgehen. Wenn ich auf sowas stoße, warum sollte ich mich bei der nächsten Open Trails Aktion für die Region solidarisieren?

Werde mir auch das Buch vom lipper-zipfel holen, nicht allein des Nachfahrens wegen, sondern als Orientierungshilfe.
Bin mit Frau Mitte September im Allgäu, mit Rad.

Happy trails,
Hagen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Werde mir auch das Buch vom lipper-zipfel holen, nicht allein des Nachfahrens wegen, sondern als Orientierungshilfe.
> Bin mit Frau Mitte September im Allgäu, mit Rad.
> 
> Happy trails,
> Hagen.



Der @lipper-zipfel hat ein Buch


----------



## Dr.BONES (13. August 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Der @lipper-zipfel hat ein Buch



Musste auch ein bisschen schmuzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Der @_lipper-zipfel_ hat ein Buch


 


Hab ich wohl in falschen Zusammenhang gebracht 
Meine das Alläutrails.de erwähnte Buch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. August 2013)

@Ferkelmann:
Wenn brav bisch, dann kannste GPS Daten bekommen, aber mit dem Buch bin ich noch nicht soweit 
Aber mal unter uns, kennst du jemanden aus Köln, der auch verschwiegen sein kann????


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2013)

Was heißt verschwiegen. Ist ja grundsätzlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, die Tour mit jemand anderem mal nachzufahren. Es geht eher darum, nicht einfach das Navi mitlaufen zu lassen und später in Massen über die Trails herzufallen und zu fräsen.

Sicher kenne ich Biker, die ich mit ruhigem Gewissen auf meine Lieblingstouren mitnehme. Kann und will es auch nicht verbieten, daß sie die Strecke tracken. Halte es auch selbst so, daß ich höflich frage, ob ich tracken darf, erwarte das aber auch von Mitfahrern bei von mir angefahrenen hidden Trails.

Alles Weitere gern per PN


----------



## Dr.BONES (14. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl in falschen Zusammenhang gebracht
> Meine das Alläutrails.de erwähnte Buch.



... zieht dich doch keiner auf ^^ hat sich quasi nur schön gelesen


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2013)

Bin ja garnicht beleidigt


----------



## supasini (15. August 2013)

bin heute und am Samstag mit locals (vor allem super nette Unterstützung von lipper-zipfel) im Allgäu unterwegs gewesen.  tolle Touren mit saunetten Leuten.
Noch eine Woche bin ich vor Ort. jemand Zeit und Lust,  mit mir noch was zu beiken?  ich bin auf dem Campingplatz am großen Alpsee bei Immenstadt.  Am besten per Mail. lg supasini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (15. August 2013)

Nur eine kurze Idee:

In Freiburg war es vor einigen Jahren auch soweit. Die stadtnahen Singletrails wurden so stark genutzt, dass es bei den Forstämtern viele Beschwerden über Radler gab. Kurven wurden geschnitten , Erosion war offensichtlich usw. Wir sind dann mit mehreren Mountainbikern zu den Forstämtern gegangen und haben mit Ihnen gesprochen. Aus diesen Gesprächen ist mittlerweile eine permanente Mountainbikestrecke (Borderline) entstanden und ein Verein der sich um die Wartung kümmert und die Haftung übernimmt. Eine zweite Strecke von einem weiteren Hausberg steht momentan wohl auch zur Diskussion. Man hat hier einfach erkannt, dass man nicht weiter so tun kann, als gäbe es uns Radfahrer nicht. Eine Sperrung wäre auch sinnlos, weil offiziell ist es hier ja bereits verboten.

Eventuell wäre es ein guter Zeitpunkt, dass man sich zusammen mit dem Verantwortlichen hinsetzt und nach konstruktiven Lösungen sucht. Radfahrer sind ja als Touristen sehr gerne gesehen und wenn man die Wege von Wanderern und Radlern entflechtet oder sinnvoll und offen verbindet, für jede Region eine gute Sache. 

Hier in Freiburg hat die Strecke die Situation auf dem Rosskopf extrem entspannt. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass die richtigen Leute mit dem Forstämtern reden. Das sollten schon alteingesessene und erwachsene Personen sein die bereit sind auch Verantwortung zu übernehmen.


----------



## An der Alb (15. August 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> bin heute und am Samstag mit locals (vor allem super nette Unterstützung von lipper-zipfel) im Allgäu unterwegs gewesen.  tolle Touren mit saunetten Leuten.
> Noch eine Woche bin ich vor Ort. jemand Zeit und Lust,  mit mir noch was zu beiken?  ich bin auf dem Campingplatz am großen Alpsee bei Immenstadt.  Am besten per Mail. lg supasini



Bin ab vermutlich Samstag abend für zwei Wochen in Rettenberg. Nachdem bei mir die halbe Family kränkelt (leider auch der Junior, der auch sein MTB mit dabei hat), habe ich auf jeden Fall Ausgang und bin dann auch mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## fh10697 (16. August 2013)

Hi leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Tour so ca 15-35 km Länge und unter 1000 Hm. Es sollten lange anspruchsvolle Trails dabei sein, gerne auch mit kleineren Drops. 
Was sehr Gut wäre,  wenn man am Anfang fast alle Höhenmeter kurbelt und sich auf das Ende freuen kann. Also nicht viel auf und ab.

Wohne in Ulm ( 120 km vom Bodensee entfernt) die Fahrtzeit mit den Auto sollte nicht so lang sein.


Puhh ordentlich eingegrenzt  Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem was für mich, oder schreibt einfach Schöne Touren die von der Länge her passen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian


----------



## bibi1952 (19. August 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann:
> Wenn brav bisch, dann kannste GPS Daten bekommen, aber mit dem Buch bin ich noch nicht soweit
> Aber mal unter uns, kennst du jemanden aus Köln, der auch verschwiegen sein kann????



Komme zwar aus der Nähe von Köln, bin aber immer verschwiegen gewesen, was die Allgäuer Trails angeht.
War in den letzten Jahren viel mit dem Bike in den Allgäuer Bergen unterwegs, aber immer rücksichtsvoll, wie bei uns im Naafbachtal, Wahnerheide oder Siebengebirge.
Meine Trails im Allgäu habe ich größtenteils bei meinen Bergtouren erkundet.
Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder im Allgäu und laufe die verlängerte Steinbocktour bis Hinterstein, da finde ich sicher wieder einige fahrbare Trails.
VG
Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. August 2013)

@ lipper-zipfel 



fh10697 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Tour so ca 15-35 km Länge und unter 1000 Hm. Es sollten lange anspruchsvolle Trails dabei sein, gerne auch mit kleineren Drops.
> Was sehr Gut wäre, wenn man am Anfang fast alle Höhenmeter kurbelt und sich auf das Ende freuen kann. Also nicht viel auf und ab.


 
Kannst mir ja ein paar Tipps geben, wenn Du fündig geworden bist. Die beschriebenen Eckdaten passen für uns auch perfekt


----------



## fh10697 (19. August 2013)

Ich habe mir mal diese Tour herausgesucht : 
http://www.mtb-touren-allgaeu.de/mountainbike-walmendinger-horn/

leider ist die Weg Beschreibung sehr schlecht 
GPS Daten gibt es leider auch nicht. Ich werde die Tour am Mittwoch mal versuchen und kann dann schreiben wie sie war.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2013)

Hört sich gut an 
Vor allem teste das mal mit den Seilbahnen


----------



## fh10697 (20. August 2013)

Seilbahnen werde ich leider nicht testen, da ich selber allles strampel 
Aber wenn ich dran vorbeikomme frage ich wie das mit Fahrrädern ist 
Wer GPS daten haben will, einfach eine PN am Mittwoch Abend


----------



## fh10697 (21. August 2013)

Also die Tour macht echt Spaß! Nach der Starzeralpe hat es ein sehr anspruchsvollen Abschnitt, der aber zu fahren ist. 
Leider muss man das Fahrrad nach dem Abschnitt 300 Hm einen steilen felsigen Weg runter tragen, da der Weg aus meiner Sicht nicht zu fahren ist.

An und für sich sehr gute Tour, nur muss man bergauf sehr viel schieben und die 300 Hm runtertragen.


http://www.allgaeutrails.de/Tour 18 Starzeltrail.gpx

Ich bin die Tour nicht eins zu eins gefahren wie die GPS Daten,  da mein Gerät kaputt war und ich öfters improvisieren musste.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden 

MfG Fabian


----------



## Mojoo89 (23. August 2013)

Hi,

also ich möchte was zu den Freerider am Grünten sagen, ich verstehe das es ärgerlich ist das ein paar bekloppte neben den Wegen fahren müssen. Aber das sind nicht alle, ich selber fahr jedes Wochenende entweder nach Serfaus oder Chur in einen Bikepark und komme aus Kempten und es ist traurig das wir im Allgäu keine Chance bekommen einen ordentlichen Bikepark irgendwo hin zu stellen, weil glaubt mir sobald so ein Ding irgendwo im Allgäu wäre wären die ganzen DH und Freerider von der Natur weg und würden nicht mehr die Trails durchpflügen aber es ist halt auch eine Variante unseres Sports und wenn Ihr ehrlich seit profitiert Ihr von der Entwicklung. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum nicht eine Gemeinde es erlaubt an einem Lift einen tollen (nicht wie Hindelang) Bikepark hin zubauen.

Viele spaß noch beim riden im Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. August 2013)

Servus

Im sogenannten " Bikepark " Hindelang verkommen die Strecken immer mehr.
Die Bahnbetreiber sind anscheinend nur daran Interessiert die Biker abzukassieren.
Von Streckenpflege keine Spur 

Nicki und Vossy , die unten den Verleih und Shop betreiben angagieren sich sehr , werden aber vom Betreiber nur ausgebremst und nicht unterstützt.

Ich habe das Gefühl , daß bei uns im Allgäu nur Rentner Willkommen sind , die wenig Arbeit machen , aber einen guten Gewinn abwerfen.

Eine der wenigen Ausnahmen ist sicherlich der Alpseecoaster mit der längsten Sommerrodelbahn Deutschlands und dem Kletterwald.
Da sieht man , daß auch mit Familien und jüngeren Leuten viel Geld verdient werden kann.

Auch am Mittagberg hat man jetzt zwei Wanderwege für Biker gesperrt.

Für die Erweiterung und den Neubau der Gunzesrieder Bergbahnen ( für den Ski.- und Wanderbetrieb ) wird das halbe Ofterschwanger Horn umgegraben und abgeholzt  da sagt komischerweise kaum jemand etwas dagegen.

Aber wehe wenn auf einem Wanderweg ein paar Radler unterwegs sind , dann ist das Geschrei groß.


----------



## An der Alb (23. August 2013)

Tja, die Lobby des Alpenvereins oder sonstiger Wandergruppierungen ist halt stärker als die von ein paar Bikern. 

Allerdings hat's mich diese Woche auch gewundert als mir unterhalb vom Grünten ein Freerider in voller Montur entgegen kam. Solche Jungs "helfen" den "normalen" Mountainbikern natürlich überhaupt nicht. Die schaden uns nur.


----------



## hopelvira (23. August 2013)

Ich bin auch gerade in Pfronten im Allgäu und ab morgen wieder alleine hier, würde mich deswegen über Mitfahrer oder auch Local Guides sehr freuen. Ich werde wohl noch bis zum 28.08. in der Gegend sein. Morgen würde ich mal nach Lermoos fahren und die Freeridestrecke dort ausprobieren, falls da jemand mit dazustoßen will. Sonntag gibt's wohl ne Schlechtwetterpause, aber Montagnachmittag soll's ja wieder trockener werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Tja, die Lobby des Alpenvereins oder sonstiger Wandergruppierungen ist halt stärker als die von ein paar Bikern.
> 
> Allerdings hat's mich diese Woche auch gewundert als mir unterhalb vom Grünten ein Freerider in voller Montur entgegen kam. Solche Jungs "helfen" den "normalen" Mountainbikern natürlich überhaupt nicht. Die schaden uns nur.



Und Du hast mit Deinem 2. Absatz Gründe für Deine Aussage im ersten Satz treffend deutlich gemacht.
Wenn schon innerhalb der Biker zwischen solchen und unseren Bikern unterschieden wird, werden wir nie eine echte Lobby haben. Die Denke und Unterscheidung zwischen denen und uns gibt es ja auch oft bei den FR'lern.


----------



## An der Alb (23. August 2013)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich unterscheide nicht zwischen Freeridern und anderen Bikern. Mich ärgert es nur wenn alle Biker darunter leiden, dass sich manche daneben benehmen. Und wenn ich dann lese, dass am Mittag Wege gesperrt werden und am Grünten die Astronauten vom Planet Freeride unterwegs sind, wundern mich Wegsperrungen nicht mehr.


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass am Mittag Wege gesperrt werden und am Grünten die Astronauten vom Planet Freeride unterwegs sind, wundern mich Wegsperrungen nicht mehr.



ähm, hast wohl doch vorurteile? die meiste zeit, wenn ich unterwegs bin treffe ich wenig bis keine wanderer. wenn doch, dann meistens bergauf und dann gibt es applaus fürs durchaltevermögen. bergab sieht es ähnlich aus. man sollte halt ein wenig fahrtechnik beherrschen, damit der wanderer sieht, dass man die sache im griff hat. daran mangelt es bei vielen, die schaffen es dann nämlich auch nicht auf den wegen zu bleiben.
heute von der starzelalp runter gab es nur zuspruch!


----------



## An der Alb (24. August 2013)

Was hat das mit meinem Post zu tun? Bin heute vom Imberger Horn zur Straussbergalpe runter und bin auch auf einige Wanderer getroffen. War alles cool wenn man sich ordentlich benimmt. Was mich stört ist, dass Wege für Biker gesperrt werden. Und mich stört auch, wenn andere Biker daran nicht unbeteiligt sind. Mit Vorurteilen hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2013)

Hat zumindest nichts mit Freeridern und "normalen" MTB'lern zu tun. So lesen sich Deine Posts zumindest.
Idiotie ist nicht federwegabhängig.


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2013)

weil es oftmals egal ist, was ich anhabe. egal ob mit fullface oder halbschale. sicher macht halbschale einen weniger einschüchternden eindruck, aber darauf dann wieder auf wegsperrungen zu schließen von den jungs die fullface tragen ist auch weit hergeholt. so kommt jedenfalls dein post rüber. wenn ich manche stolperradler sehe, dann hätte ich als wanderer auch angst, dass sie mich vom weg schubsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. August 2013)

Ich bin gerade aus dem Allgäu-Urlaub wider zu Hause angekommen.
War super, wir werden sicher wiederkommen!
Habe zwar nur drei MTB-Touren und drei Rennradtouren gemacht und bin die überwiegende Zeit gewandert. Aber Konflikte gab es keine. Beim Beiken bergab keine Wanderer getroffen, beim Wandern nur einmal ne Bike-Gruppe. Nur beim Klettern hatte ich nen anderen Touri dabei, der seinem MTBler-Hass freien Lauf ließ: "Das ist ein Wanderweg..." - kennt man ja.

Ich glaube, der Königsweg im Allgäu wie auch an anderen Orten ist es, sich entweder mit Locals zusammen zu tun und sich passende Strecken zeigen zu lassen oder aber zu Fuß die Sachen zunächst mal  zu erkunden und dann zu entscheiden, was mit dem Rad einen Sinn ergibt und was nicht. Ist zwar etwas zeitaufwändig und mühsam, aber bringt Spaß und man gewinnt auch nen sinnvollen Einblick in die Problematik der Wegenutzung aus mind. zwei Perspektiven.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
was gibts denn so in der Gegend um Füssen?

Wollte in einer Woche in der Gegend da meine Zelte aufschlagen. Bin beruflich in der Türkheimer Gegend.

Eigentlich habe ich auch nichts gegen Höhenmeter sammeln, nur da ich mich neulich etwas dumm angestellt habe und mein Rücken/Leiste nach/bei längeren Bergaufstücken immerwieder Probleme macht würde ich gerne ab und zu eine Gondel/Lift, was auch immer mit einplanen.

Gibts da was? Oder muss für Sowas nach Saalbach rüber?


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. September 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Königsweg im Allgäu wie auch an anderen Orten ist es, sich entweder mit Locals zusammen zu tun und sich passende Strecken zeigen zu lassen oder aber zu Fuß die Sachen zunächst mal zu erkunden und dann zu entscheiden, was mit dem Rad einen Sinn ergibt und was nicht. Ist zwar etwas zeitaufwändig und mühsam, aber bringt Spaß und man gewinnt auch nen sinnvollen Einblick in die Problematik der Wegenutzung aus mind. zwei Perspektiven.



Die Locals sind hier scheinbar besonders reserviert, kenne diese Geheimniskrämerei in der Form bisher noch von nirgendwo. Zumindest habe ich auf direkte Ansprache bisher kaum Tipps oder vielleicht mal ein Mitfahrangebot erhalten. Eher noch angepflaumt worden, daß ich zu faul zum Kartenlesen sei 
Klar ist das Wandern und dabei Scouten die grundsätzlich bessere und "imageschonendere", aber bei einer Woche Urlaub keine echte Option.


----------



## opti (2. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die Locals sind hier scheinbar besonders reserviert, kenne diese Geheimniskrämerei in der Form bisher noch von nirgendwo. Zumindest habe ich auf direkte Ansprache bisher kaum Tipps oder vielleicht mal ein Mitfahrangebot erhalten. Eher noch angepflaumt worden, daß ich zu faul zum Kartenlesen sei
> Klar ist das Wandern und dabei Scouten die grundsätzlich bessere und "imageschonendere", aber bei einer Woche Urlaub keine echte Option.


 

Nee, wir sind gar nicht so schlimm.
Supaspini hatte nette Unterstützung und ich war mit "auf der Alp" unterwegs. Aber man hat halt nicht immer Zeit zum Radln.


----------



## An der Alb (2. September 2013)

opti schrieb:


> Nee, wir sind gar nicht so schlimm.
> Supaspini hatte nette Unterstützung und ich war mit "auf der Alp" unterwegs. Aber man hat halt nicht immer Zeit zum Radln.



"An der Alb" bitte  

Zum Wander-scouten hätte ich gar keine Lust, ich bin ja schließlich zum radeln da gewesen und nicht zum wandern  

Ich habe mir für´s OA mal zwei Tourenbüchlein gekauft und habe mir auch schon über GPS-Netz-Seiten Touren rausgesucht. In Ermangelung eines GPS-Gerätes muss ich da halt immer einen Teil mit Karten abgleichen. Aber wie das Radeln mit dem Opti gezeigt hat, kennt man trotzdem nicht alles, auch wenn man regelmäßig im OA ist.


----------



## ATw (3. September 2013)

Ich war dieses WE mit nem Kumpel mal wieder im Gai, man war das gut 

Hier noch ein kleines Video dazu:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31074


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (4. September 2013)

He ferkelmann, das ist ganz schön ferkelig von dir.
Wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre schon was gegangen.
Aber so hab ich es dir ja mitgeteilt.
Vielleicht ein andermal.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

Der Post bezog sich nicht auf Dich, sorry, das war missverständlich.
Hatte eine ähnliche Diskussion schon mal letztes Jahr, und da kamen Statements dieser Art.
Dir auf jeden Fall danke für Deine Tipps


----------



## SchulleP (5. September 2013)

Servus,

hat irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich hier im Allgäu morgen noch ne 135x12 maxle rear Steckachse herbekomme. Die Shops die ich bisher abgefahren bin hatten keine da. Meine hats heut zerrissen und ich hatte diese Woche ne Wochenendtour geplant. Onlineshop mit 9 Uhr Versand würde auch grad noch gehen.


----------



## Stucka (6. September 2013)

@SchulleP. Probiers mal bei Multicycle in Wilpoldsried bei Kempten, die sind sehr gut sortiert


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2013)

Im Bikemarkt ist auch eine im Angebot


----------



## rhnordpool (7. September 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ...
> Ich habe das Gefühl , daß bei uns im Allgäu nur Rentner Willkommen sind , die wenig Arbeit machen , aber einen guten Gewinn abwerfen.
> ...


----------



## ATw (7. September 2013)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Allgaeufex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Servus
> ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. September 2013)

Servus

Ich lebe jetzt ja auch schon 55 Jahre im Allgäu und muss sagen , daß sich die negative Meinung der Wanderer gegenüber den Mountainbikern gerade in letzter Zeit sehr deutlich gebessert hat.

Heute bin ich wieder mal eine längere Tour auf schmalen Wanderwegen gefahren und hatte nur positive Reaktionen ( auch von älteren Wanderern ) die sogar sehr interessiert waren wie wir denn solche Wege befahren können 

Es ist für uns allerdings auch selbstverständlich , daß wir sehr langsam auf die Wanderer zufahren und einige Meter vor ihnen dann an die Seite gehen um sie vorbei zu lassen.
Mit einem fröhlichen " Grüß Gott oder Servus " ist das Eis dann eigentlich sofort gebrochen.

Leider ist es aber so , daß wegen ein paar wenigen Speedfreak`s die auf Wanderwegen von oben bis unten Bremsspuren hinterlassen und auch noch meinen das das was mit Fahrkönnen zu tun hat schon einige Wege gesperrt wurden.

Sollte sich jetzt der ein oder andere angesprochen fühlen , dann hoffe ich auf etwas Einsicht , Umsicht und Rücksicht , denn wir wollen doch alle unser schönes Hobby noch sehr lange ausüben können 

Ich selbst lasse es gelegentlich auch mal laufen , aber das mache ich dann auf einer dafür gebauten Strecke in einem Bikepark , von denen es ja mittlerweile doch schon einige gibt. 

Also nicht`s für Ungut und 
Ride on


----------



## An der Alb (7. September 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Es ist für uns allerdings auch selbstverständlich , daß wir sehr langsam auf die Wanderer zufahren und einige Meter vor ihnen dann an die Seite gehen um sie vorbei zu lassen.
> Mit einem fröhlichen " Grüß Gott oder Servus " ist das Eis dann eigentlich sofort gebrochen.



 Das habe ich meinem 12 jährigen Junior genau so beigeracht. Die einzigen, die mich mal im Allgäu blöd angesprochen haben, haben schwäbisch gesprochen (wie ich auch), waren also Touris. 




Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Leider ist es aber so , daß wegen ein paar wenigen Speedfreak`s die auf Wanderwegen von oben bis unten Bremsspuren hinterlassen und auch noch meinen das das was mit Fahrkönnen zu tun hat schon einige Wege gesperrt wurden.
> 
> Sollte sich jetzt der ein oder andere angesprochen fühlen , dann hoffe ich auf etwas Einsicht , Umsicht und Rücksicht , denn wir wollen doch alle unser schönes Hobby noch sehr lange ausüben können



100 % Zustimmung.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. September 2013)

@Allgaeufex und ATw: 
Ihr macht mir Hoffnung. So leicht geb ich ja auch nicht auf und werde es sicher wieder probieren. Vielleicht lags ja auch nur am schlechten Wetter und falschem Hotel . 
Der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich war übrigens bisher nur westlich von Immenstadt und Sonthofen unterwegs. Und jedesmal bei solchem Sauwetter, daß ich keine Lust auf Schlammsurfen hatte und GPS-Touren auf befestigten (also breiteren) Wegen abgefahren bin. Hab - außer auf den Alpen - auch niemanden auf den Wegen selbst getroffen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (8. September 2013)

Servus Rainer

Gestern von Immenstadt Richtung Süd-Westen ! durchs Steigbachtal übers Himmeleck-Denneberg-Prodeltrail-Sonnhaldealp und Buchenegg zurück nach Immenstadt 











Und das alles ohne Matsch und Regen 

Das beste daran war die freundlichen Reaktionen der ( wenigen ) Wanderer.


----------



## Stucka (8. September 2013)

Wir sind alle "Locals" und meist mit 4-12 Leuten unterwegs. Die Stimmung hat sich im Allgäu wesentlich gebessert in den letzten Jahren. Ein kurzer Gruß, mal ein kurzer Stopp (Wanderer vorbeilassen oder die uns), kleines Danke im Vorbeifahren, nicht durch ungemähte Bergwiesen hobeln, Viehgatter wieder zumachen, Zäune wieder einhängen, Müll nicht rumschmeissen. Das wir die stark frequentierten Wege gerade am WE nicht befahren, versteht sich von selbst. Da ist uns a. sowieso zu viel los und b. haben wir hier sooo viele Alternativen, wo wir meist völlig unter uns sind. Klar kommt ab und zu ein blöder Kommentar  - ja und?? Den höre ich auch in Südtirol oder Oberbayern mal und dummes Gesülze von einem unfreundlichen Wirt oder einer noch unfreundlicheren Bedienung gibts in den Touri-Hochburgen sowieso. Aber - und das sind auch leider zunehmende Beobachtungen: der Druck der DH-Fraktion auf die typischen, stark begangenen Wege am Grünten oder sogar in den richtig alpinen Region nimmt zu, da braucht man nicht drum zu schwätzen. Wenn die Burschen dann diese engen Spitzkehren runterdonnern und es denen ********gal ist, dass da gerade Family mit kleinen Kindern hochtrabt oder Senioren, da habe ich auch ein Problem damit. Die Zeche dafür zahlen wir Alle, weil alle Biker in einen Topf geschmissen werden, egal welche Form der Helm hat und was für ein Bike das ist. Und gerade deshalb: das Allgäu ist eine sehr geile Bikeregion, noch relativ billig, noch nicht überlaufen und echt spannend. Hoffen wir mal, dass das noch lange so bleibt!


----------



## rhnordpool (9. September 2013)

@Allgaeufex: Die Photos machen Lust auf Nachfahren. Bin am Pfingstsamstag auch über Steigbachtal-Mittelbergalp-Hochgratbahn-etc. gefahren und kann Eure Tour auf der Karte nachvollziehen. Bis auf eins: Würdest Du mir verraten, ob ihr von der Alpe Unteregg oder schon vor der Mittelbergalm bei der Roßhütte Richtung Himmelseck gefahren seid (bzw. welche Variante die einfachere ist).

Ich verspreche auch, schön brav zu sein und mich so zu verhalten, wie von Stucka beschrieben. Ist in meinem Hausrevier (Hamburger Elbhänge) auch die Regel und notwendig.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2013)

Servus Rainer

Wir sind bei der Rosshütte hinunter bis zum Bach und gleich danach wieder hinauf an der Oberen Gündel-Alpe vorbei.
Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. September 2013)

Vielen Dank.
Dann wolln wir mal schauen, ob sich dieses Jahr noch ne Gelegenheit bietet.
Euch viel Spaß weiterhin. Das Verhältnis Anzahl Wanderer zu Trailkilometer dürfte ja langsam besser werden. 
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Stucka (9. September 2013)

vor allem ist jetzt Viehscheid-Zeit, heißt, dass es kaum mehr verschlossene Gätter geben dürfte. Die richtig tolle Bike-Zeit im Allgäu geht ja jetzt erst richtig los!


----------



## An der Alb (10. September 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen, das Steigbachtal ist das der linke Weg hinter der hölzernen Kapelle? Wenn ja, wo kommt man denn dort raus bzw. fährt man dann parallel zum Ehrenschwanger Tal?


----------



## kamikater (10. September 2013)

Der halblinke Weg nach der hölzernen Kapelle geht über das Almagmach hoch, der ganz linke zum Mittag. Der rechte Weg geht durch den Steigbachtobel zum Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## An der Alb (10. September 2013)

Danke.

Dann ist das Steigbachtal praktisch der Weg zum Naturfreundehaus wo ich oben über das Moor zur Mittelberg-Alpe abbiegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (10. September 2013)

Genau! Und die Seite nach Steibis runter ist dann das Ehrenschwanger Tal.


----------



## An der Alb (15. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich hab´s schon mal gefragt, finde es aber nicht mehr. 

Wenn ich vom Parkplatz am Königssträßle zur Schnitzlertalalpe fahre, komme ich dann von da bis zum Bildstöckle. Ich würde vom Bildstöckle aus gerne über den "Waldweg" nach Sonthofen runterfahren. Bin schon mal von Sonthofen aus den Asphaltweg hochgefahren und überlege von der anderen Seite zu kommen und evtl. dort auch etwas trailmäßig zum Bildstöckle rüber zu fahren. Habe schon ein Video im Netz gefunden, aber der fährt von der Schnitzlertalalpe runter bis nach Unterjoch und von dort wieder hoch. Ich würde gerne oben bleiben.


----------



## kamikater (15. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mal vor einigen Jahren von der Schnitzlertal-Alp hoch zum Grat und dann weiter zum Bildstöckle. War nicht so berauschend und viel zu schieben. Aber machbar ist es.... Was meinst du mit Waldweg?


----------



## An der Alb (15. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke. Auf schieben habe ich aber keinen Bock.

Mit Waldweg meinte ich den Bildstöckle Trail  (so heißt er glaube ich). Hierzu bräuchte ich aber auch noch kurz Hilfe. Wenn man oben startet, kommt man in der ersten Hälfte wieder auf die Asphaltstraße. Wie weit muss ich dann fahren, um wieder rechts in den Trail rein zu fahren? Beim letzten mal bin ich falsch abgebogen und bin dann über einen Wiesenweg irgendwann auf einen recht schmalen Weg mit einer Brücke gekommen. Den fand ich nicht so toll. Habe ein Video gesehen, wo die Jungs nach einer Bank reinfahren, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das die richtige Stelle ist.

Falls ich jetzt hier zu viel schreibe, sagt´s mir, dann lösche ich das hier wieder.


----------



## Stucka (19. Juli 2014)

Da kannst du im Prinzip gar nicht falsch fahren, du musst ein paar Mal den Asphalt queren und kommst sofort wieder rein. Einfach den Spuren nach. Der Trail ist aber höchst umstritten (Eigentümer!), da kann man sich beim Befahren seeehr unbeliebt machen. Der untere Teil sei durch Forstarbeiten stark beschädigt, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, war da schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (6. August 2014)

FunRadler schrieb:


> ... und jede Gemeinde hat das mittlerweile auch erkannt und fördert teilweise sogar den MTB Sport.


 
Wo sind diese Gemeinden??????????????????????????


----------



## ATw (8. August 2014)

Mal was neues probiert. Obenraus gings top, nur zum Schluss wurde es zu ausgesetzt und eng zum Fahren:


Bei uns wars außer an dem Tag leider auch sehr matschig und verregnet.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. August 2014)

Da sollts schu zwei Tage abtrocknen können, dann isch au numma so glitschig.
Schöner Weg, aber es gibt aufm Weg no an viel schöneren Abzweig, der lohnt sich!!!


----------



## ATw (8. August 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Da sollts schu zwei Tage abtrocknen können, dann isch au numma so glitschig.
> Schöner Weg, aber es gibt aufm Weg no an viel schöneren Abzweig, der lohnt sich!!!


Wo ist der? Du kennst dich auch in jedem Winkel aus


----------



## timo20379 (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ab morgen 11.08.2014 für eine Woche im schönen Allgäu in der nähe von Rettenberg.
Würde mein MTB gerne mitnehmen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

hey Timo! Wetterbericht bringt jetzt erstmal nicht zwingend gut. Wo bist du "Nähe Rettenberg"? Am WE wäre sicher mal was drin mit einer Ausfahrt. Melde dich nochmal, ok?


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Stucka schrieb:


> hey Timo! Wetterbericht bringt jetzt erstmal nicht zwingend gut. Wo bist du "Nähe Rettenberg"? Am WE wäre sicher mal was drin mit einer Ausfahrt. Melde dich nochmal, ok?



Bin wieder in Wagneritz wie beim letzten mal wo wir zusammen gefahren sind....
weiß nicht ob du dich noch dran erinnerst, sind einmal da Richtung Rottach gefahren und einmal zur grüntenhütte.


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

Dacht ich mir doch! Also, melde dich, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast. Freitagvormittag oder Samstagnachmittag kann ich mir bestimmt einrichten. Bist du länger da??


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Bin bis Sonntag oder Montag da.
Melde mich bei dir, hast du noch die Telefonnummer von vor 2 Jahren? 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

wenn du mal wieder in die Region kommst, unten Link auf supertolle und günstige Ferienwohnung (wird von meiner Frau verwaltet) Top-Lage auf dem Höhenkamm zwischen Wertach und Rettenberg. Ideal als Ausgangspunkt für Bike-Touren! Wenns am WE hinhaut, fahren wir mal in den "Großen Wald", ein Stück der Originalstrecke Trans-Germany, ab. Wird dir gefallen http://www.traum-ferienwohnungen.de/49186.htm Telefon wie gehabt, jo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (11. August 2014)

Kann mir jemand etwas zu dieser Tour sagen:

*Zum Steineberg bei Immenstadt*

Spätnachmittagstour, am besten erst nach 14,00Uhr, dann laufen die Wanderer bereits vom Steineberg zum Lift zurück:

Mit Mittag Sesselbahn (750hm) auf den Mittag bei Immenstadt (oder radeln +1,25Std). Weiter auf Güterweg zum Bärenkopf. Ab hier dann zum Steineberg oder direkt zur Abfahrt.Richtung Alpe Oberberg.

Richtung Steineberg: beginnt mit einem schönen beidseitig fahrbaren S0 Singletrail bis zum E5 Weitwanderweg Richtung Gunzesried. An der Verzweigung nach Gunzesried das Bike stehen lassen und ca. 30min weiter auf den Steineberg (sehr hohes Wandereraufkommen!) laufen. Das Rad sollten nur Extrembiker mitnehmen, wobei das meiste der Abfahrt im Bereich S2-S3 liegt, der Anfang sieht beim hochlaufen zum Teil recht schwer aus. Der Weg zum Steineberg ist blau weiß ausgezeichnet, ich vermute wegen der Leiter zum Gipfel, diese kann aber rechts bestens umgangen werden.

Am Steineberg eine tolle Aussicht und Abfahrmöglichkeit Richtung Gunzesried (denke S2-S3) oder weiter Richtung Stuiben (mir unbekannt, ein anderes Mal, wußte bislang nicht, daß man auf den Steinberg ohne Leiter hochkommt).

Am Rad zurück ein schöner Bergauftrail zurück zum Bärenkopf und Schleife dahin. Ab hier dann ein recht ruppiger Wurzel- und Wiesenweg, dann ein kurzer Gegenanstieg auf Kies zur S2-S3 "Schlauch" - Abfahrt (gar nichts für Anfänger).

Die Auffahrt parallel zur Sesselbahn ist recht steil und macht wenig Spaß, alternativ kann man von Gunzesried zur Vorderen Krummalpe auffahren.


Grundsätzlich habe ich keine Lust mein Bike stehen zu lassen und eine Stunde zu wandern (will ja schließlich biken ). Allerdings hört es sich ja so an, als ob man da evtl. auch fahren könnte. Kann man das fahren bzw. wie steht der Aufwand zum Nutzen/Spaß?

Ich überlege ob ich die Tour mit meinem 13-jährigen Junior fahre. Alternative wäre nicht zu laufen, sondern direkt die Abfahrt nach Gunzesried zu fahren. Mit dem Sessel (falls der Biker überhaupt mitnimmt) will ich eigentlich nicht hochfahren. Lohnt sich das Hochtreten für die Abfahrt nach Gunzesried? Hier der Link zur Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.93489.html

Gibt es sonst noch interessante Trails rund um Immenstadt/Sonthofen (ich fahr halt bisher immer nur das gleiche). Spaß macht mir z.B. der Trail vom Bildstöckle Richtung Sonthofen oder weiter im Westen von der Kugel durch den Wald über den Wurzeltrail. Gerne auch per PN. Danke!

Ich schließe gleich noch eine Frage an. Wenn man das Bolgental Richtung Berghaus Schwaben hochfährt und von dort weiter vor Richtung Hörnerbahn gibt es anscheinend einen Trail wieder runter in´s Tal. Ich war da vor zwei Jahren mal oben, aber da wir nichts gefunden haben, haben wir uns die Bremsen den Asphaltweg runter heiß gebremst. War eher suboptimal


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. August 2014)

Wenn man die Karte liest, müsste einem sofort auffallen, daß der Steineberg auch ohne Leiter zu besteigen ist.
Wenn du Lust hast auf tiefe, von Kühen ausgetrete Wege, dann must du da abfahren, ansonsten gibt es dort bessere Abfahrten, aber alle def. schwer und vermutlich noch nichts für deinen Sohn.
Mein Grosser ist 14 und fährt schon sehr gut, aber da würde ich ihn noch nicht mitnehmen.
Vom Steineberg über den Grat weiter westlich macht auch nicht viel Sinn, ist immer ein anstrengendes Auf und Ab mit wenig fahren und viel schieben.
Aber wenn du genauer in die Karte schaust, fallen dir vielleicht auch ein paar schönere Weg auf


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

@Timo nochmal: unsere Truppe hat am Donnerstag Biketreff (normalerweise Mittwoch, aber wegen schlechter Wetterprognose verlegt auf Do), Treff/Abfahrt Eisstadion Sonthofen, 17.30 pünklichste Abfahrt (www.biketeam-sonthofen.de). Wenn du Lust hast.....


----------



## An der Alb (11. August 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Karte liest, müsste einem sofort auffallen, daß der Steineberg auch ohne Leiter zu besteigen ist.



Das steht da ja auch so geschrieben - die Frage ist halt ob sich´s lohnt.



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast auf tiefe, von Kühen ausgetrete Wege, dann must du da abfahren,



Nee, habe ich nicht wirklich 



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber wenn du genauer in die Karte schaust, fallen dir vielleicht auch ein paar schönere Weg auf



Die Wege sehe ich schon, die Frage ist wie sie befahrbar sind 

Aber danke schon mal für das Feedback zur angefragten Tour!


----------



## ATw (11. August 2014)

Stuiben und Grünten warst schon? Beides top Wege mMn


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. August 2014)

Grünten ist noch etwas zu heftig für den Junior denke ich, vorallem die steilen Wurzelpassagen.


----------



## An der Alb (11. August 2014)

Grünten war ich bisher nur zu Fuß. Soweit ich weiß sind dort Biker auch nicht besonders gern gesehen, oder? Den Stuiben habe ich bisher immer rechts oder links liegen gelassen. Der ist doch in der Nähe von der Mittelbergalpe?

Der Junior ist für sein Alter schon recht gut, er weiß auch genau ob er was fahren kann oder teilweise doch lieber absteigt. Aber ist schon richtig, Strecken mit heftigen Passagen so auch anzukündigen oder darauf hinzuweisen. Macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn er oben steht und fast alles runter schieben muss.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. August 2014)

Je nachdem, wie sich die Biker benehmen, werden sie geduldet oder gehasst.
Inzwischen haben wir ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zum Wirt vom Grüntenhaus, weil wir seine Wünsche repektieren, z.B. nicht die Treppen direkt am Haus abfahren.
Sonst gibt es keinen Ärger dort.


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

@ an der Alb: fahr mal über Immenstadt, am Kleinen Alpsee vorbei, Richtung Rieder, schöne Auffahrt zur Starkatsgundalpe, dann hoch zum Naturfreundehaus (super Einkehrmöglichkeit) dann runter entweder über Almagmach oder direkt nach Immenstadt (den rechten Weg ab der Hölzernen Kapelle nutzen). Du kannst alternativ auch ins Ehrenschwanger Tal abfahren und über den Höhenweg zurück nach Immenstadt fahren. Aktuell werden halt die Viehgatter reihenweise geschlossen sein. Auch mit Junior zu machen ist Hüttenberger Eck, hoch zum Allgäuer Berghof, runter nach Gunzesried, rein ins Ostertal und dann hoch zum Rangiswanger Horn und von dort über den Panoramaweg entweder zurück zum Berghof oder Abfahrt über Bolsterlang/Zunkleiten. Auch im Bereich Brosis/Ellegg sind juniorgerechte Strecken in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden! "Biken im Allgäu" sind schöne Touren drin, auch mit GPS-Tracks. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (11. August 2014)

Zum Naturfreundehaus fahren wir von Immenstadt kommend und dann weiter zur Starkatsgundalpe und von dort wieder abwärts. Ist halt fast alles Schotter, zumindest so wie ich es kenne.

Ehrenschwanger Tal kennen wir von der Hochgratbahn kommend (also andersrum), Anfahrt über Thalkirchdorf (am Lift hoch). Wo zweigt es denn auf den Höhenweg ab? Der ist sicherlich deutlich interessanter als das Ehrenschwanger Tal auf Asphalt hochzufahren.

Zum Rangiswanger Horn hört sich interessant an. Anfahrt ist vermutlich durch das Ostertal und wo es mal rechts zur Höllritze rauf geht, links halten?

Hast du mal einen Link zum "Biken im Allgäu", ich finde da leider nichts. 

Danke für alle Tipps und Infos  Macht weiter so


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

Servus

Vielleicht wirst Du da ja fündig : http://www.mtb-allgaeu.de/trails/bike-trails-allgaeu/


----------



## Stucka (11. August 2014)

Das Buch heißt "Biken im Allgäu" 30 Touren für MTB von leicht bis knackig. Gibt mittlerweile glaub ich sogar Teil 2. Ostertal fährst du hinter, richtig, aber nicht bis zur Auffahrt Höllritzen, sondern vorher links ab. Erst Alpweg, aber saugeile Gegend, dann ab der Rangiswanger Alpe trailig bis auf den Kamm. Ehrenschwanger Tal kannst du super mit der Strecke über die Rosshütte aufwerten. Einfahrt in der Nähe vom Bergwacht-Stützpunkt oder von Oberstaufen kommend nach der Weißachbrücke.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Sorry für die kurze Frage an Euch Ortskundigen auch wenn es off topic ist.

Will unbedingt mal an den Sender auf dem Grünten laufen. Wie bzw von wo ist dies am einfachsten?
Kranzegg? Wagneritz? Burgberg?
Sollte so Laufbar sein dass ich meinen Hund mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Sorry für die kurze Frage an Euch Ortskundigen auch wenn es off topic ist.
> 
> Will unbedingt mal an den Sender auf dem Grünten laufen. Wie bzw von wo ist dies am einfachsten?
> Kranzegg? Wagneritz? Burgberg?
> Sollte so Laufbar sein dass ich meinen Hund mitnehmen kann.



Servus

Ich würde sagen , das es von Burgberg aus am einfachsten ist.

Wobei die anderen Seiten auch nicht besonders schwierig sind.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich würde sagen , das es von Burgberg aus am einfachsten ist.
> 
> Wobei die anderen Seiten auch nicht besonders schwierig sind.



Danke für deine Antwort! 
Was muss ich da ca. an Zeit einplanen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

Vom Parkplatz oberhalb von Burgberg sind es je nach Kondition etwa ein bis zwei Stunden.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Dachte das ist weiter...
welche Seite ist die Sehenswertere / empfehlenswertere?

Will das wohl am Donnerstag mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

Ich gehe am liebsten die Burgberger Seite , da sieht man wunderbar Richtung Oberstdorf in die Allgäuer Berge.


----------



## kamikater (11. August 2014)

> Ostertal fährst du hinter, richtig, aber nicht bis zur Auffahrt Höllritzen, sondern vorher links ab. Erst Alpweg, aber saugeile Gegend, dann ab der Rangiswanger Alpe trailig bis auf den Kamm


Du kannst natürlich auch vom Gunzesrieder Tal zuerst auf die Höllritzer Alp und dann runter ins Ostertal und hoch zur Rangiswanger Alp, wobei der letzte Teil zum Grat kaum noch fahrbar ist. Recht nett ist dann auch die Strecke zum Weiherkopf hoch (sausteil) und dann den geteertern Weg zur Talstation der Seilbahn (ebenfalls sehr steil). Möglichkeiten gibt es in der Ecke eigentlich genug.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Da kann ich beim Löwen parken oder?
Da ist der Einstieg so wie ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Da kann ich beim Löwen parken oder?
> Da ist der Einstieg so wie ich das gelesen habe.



Fahr beim Gasthof Löwen den Berg hinauf Richtung Alpenblick und stell Dein Auto gleich am Anfang des Waldes ab.
Da beginnt genau gegenüber der Weg zum Grünten.
Oder Du fährst noch etwas weiter bis es wieder aus dem Wald heraus geht und parkst auf dem Parkplatz vor der kleinen Hütte.
Da geht es auch gleich links hinauf.


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Perfekt! Vielen dank für die TOP Infos. 
Jetzt habe ich genug den MTB Beitrag mit Wandern gestört.  Sorry nochmal dafür!!!

Zurück zum Thema


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2014)

O.K. viel Spass 
Und gutes Wetter


----------



## timo20379 (11. August 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> O.K. viel Spass
> Und gutes Wetter



Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Stucka (12. August 2014)

@Timo, du kannst auch bis zum Parkplatz der Kammeregg-Alpe fahren, und ab der Alpe rechts einen schönen Wanderweg hoch gehen. Du kommst dann oberhalb der Grüntenhütte raus (wo wir mit dem Bike waren) und marschierst dann rechts in Richtung Grünten. Kurz vor dem Jägerdenkmal wirds felsig (Treppe drin), ist aber auch mit Hund null Problem. Aussicht Denkmal gigantisch. Dann am Sender vorbei Richtung Grüntenhaus. Entweder selben Weg wieder zurück oder runter nach Burgberg und mit Bus zurück nach Wagneritz. Die Variante von Allgäufex ist auch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (13. August 2014)

Servus,

könnt ihr einen Guide im Allgäu empfehlen?


----------



## kamikater (13. August 2014)

Im Moser 6 sind eigentlich alle wichtigen Touren drin, auch wenn das Ding schon etwas alt ist und kaum noch erhältlich. Es gibt dann noch einen Führer MTB-Touren im Allgäu (oder so ähnlich), denn kenne ich aber nicht. Auf den einschlägigen Portalen, solltest du aber genug Tourenvorschläge finden.


----------



## An der Alb (20. August 2014)

Würde mal gerne den Leybachtobel ausprobieren. Lohnt sich das bei der aktuellen Wettersituation?


----------



## kamikater (20. August 2014)

Wo ist denn der?


----------



## An der Alb (20. August 2014)

Geht wohl hinter dem Altstädter Hof durch den Wald bis Altstädten runter.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. August 2014)

Nass und feucht sehr schwer.......


----------



## aju (20. August 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nass und feucht sehr schwer.......


... so schwer wie dieser hier? Oder schwerer?

Ab Freitag bin ich für 10 Tage in Bad Oberdorf und immer auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen Trails...


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. August 2014)

na it so schwer und viiieel kürzer.
da hät i schu a paar für dich......aber vieles kennst ja eh schu
.
zefi....., bin ab Samstag im Urlaub, des wär mal was gewesen.


----------



## An der Alb (21. August 2014)

aju schrieb:


> ... so schwer wie dieser hier? Oder schwerer?
> 
> Ab Freitag bin ich für 10 Tage in Bad Oberdorf und immer auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen Trails...



Super genial.  Toller Trail, geniale Fahrtechnik. 

Wir waren heute auf dem Grünten. Zur Schwand Alpe, von dort über den Wiesentrail /-Weg wieder runter, dann zur Rossbergalpe und von dort über den Sattel. Dann runter zur Kammereckalpe und von dort links runter bis nach Wagneritz. Mein Junior fand es absolut super, für mich war es  eine meiner besten Touren im Allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunRadler (4. September 2014)

tolles Video ....Respekt ...
----------------------------------
www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## freak1080 (22. September 2014)

so melde mich hier auch mal, wäre dabei mal ne runde fahren. Oberstdorf Hindelang usw ist natürlich ideal, werd mich da mal genauer informieren Sonst ist der Bodensee ja ziemlich flach außer bei Bregenz, war jemand schonmal auf dem Pfänder biken? Glaube das steht demnächst mal an, Gleichgesinnte können sich gerne melden dann machen wir ne kleine Gruppe draus


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Oktober 2014)

aju schrieb:


> ... so schwer wie dieser hier? Oder schwerer?
> 
> Ab Freitag bin ich für 10 Tage in Bad Oberdorf und immer auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen Trails...


War am WE gerade auch in Bad Oberdorf zum biken. War prima-auch tolle Trails. Aber in Anbetracht des Videos fällt mir nur eins ein-was bin ich doch nur für ein Würstchen. Bei den Rahmenbedingunge so nen Trail fahren! Wir haben deshalb für den zweiten Tag umgeplant, weil es in der Früh geregnet hat und ich dann solche Dinge nicht fahren wollte (konnte).


----------



## Conr0sen (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist noch jemand aktiv von euch um die Zeit? Ich wohne im Moment in Sonthofen und habe mein Fahrrad ab nächster Woche wieder repariert. 
Hätte Lust noch auf die ein oder andere Tour. Im Moment ist es zwar frisch aber der Schnee schmilzt schon wieder, geht also auf jeden Fall noch was =)


----------



## Stucka (29. Oktober 2014)

@conrOsen, DAS Wetter muss man ja noch ausnützen, super Bedingungen zur Zeit! Man muss ja nicht zwingend auf 1500 Meter rauf. Wenn du diese Woche noch kein Bike hast, hat sich das zumindest aktuell erledigt (hab die Woche frei), nächste Woche müssen wir einfach mal schauen. Schau mal unter www.biketeam-sonthofen.de unter "aktuelles", da sind die geplanten Ausfahrten drin. Da alle am Arbeiten sind, geht zur Zeit nur Wochenende.


----------



## Conr0sen (5. November 2014)

So seit gestern habe ich mein Bike wieder. Bin ne kleine Runde gefahren, gestern war das Wetter ja noch einigermaßen. Heute sieht das ja eher bescheiden aus. Hat irgendwer trotzdem was morgen geplant oder die Tage? Wie schaut es am Wochenende aus? Da soll es ja wieder besser werden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (29. Juni 2015)

Hier steppt ja der Bär


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

Kennt jemand gute Trails in der Nähe von Lindau/Sigmarszell? Also etwas längere wo es sich auch lohnt den Downhiller mitzunehmen. Ich kenn sonst in der Gegend nur Flowtrail/Weingarten bzw. Kickach und Gehrenberg und halt auf der anderen Seite des Sees den Schienerberg...


----------



## Roedler (26. Juli 2015)

Auf meiner ehemaligen Hausrunde, die ich bestimmt schon 3-4 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin überraschte mich nun dieses Schild. Nein Schilder, denn die Gemeinde hat so einige Wege markiert...
Dieser Weg läuft oft in einem Hohlweg der ggf. auch mit Tracktoren befahren wird .....


----------



## Roedler (26. Juli 2015)

Und ein paar 100 Meter weiter (man hält sich ja an das "Verbot") sieht es dann so aus! Mit der Begründung der 30 Jahre alte Alpweg bedarf einer dingenden Sanierung! Aber weshalb denn gleich zweispurig und dringend? Manch Autobahn sieht schlimmer aus. Weiß ja nicht wo die Gemeinde ihren Müll entsorgt, aber man kann es sich denken??


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2015)

Damit die Rentner samt Rollator auch notfalls mit dem Sanka abtransportiert werden können..


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nein Schilder



Diese Schilder sind nicht beachtlich, sprich sie haben keine Gültigkeit.
Sperrungen vom Landratsamt sind mit Offiziellen verbots schildern gekennzeichnet gegebenenfalls noch mit dem § und Begründung der sperre.
Also, ignorieren und locker Weiterrollen.

.​


----------



## Joachim1980 (26. Juli 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Hier steppt ja der Bär



Salmaser Höhe... Die Tour der 50zig Kuhgatter! Im Herbst und Winter ganz nett, um diese Jahreszeit nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2015)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Die Tour der 50zig Kuhgatter!



Was hab ich mich schon geärgert..

.​


----------



## ATw (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## Pittus (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
wollte mich bei den drei Biker bedanken (falls sie hier mitlesen)die mir den Einstieg zum Trail an der Buronhütte erklärt haben (Mitte Juli).
War echt spaßig, obwohl ich nicht allen Holzelementen getraut habe  , hab ihn noch mal gemacht 

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (29. Juli 2015)

Kannst du dazu etwas mehr schreiben? Ich kenne den Trail noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2015)

i schu


----------



## kamikater (29. Juli 2015)

Sehr hilfreich


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Juli 2015)

ja, du weisst ja wie man sich privat mit einem User in Verbindung setzt, muss ja nicht alles veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Roedler (8. September 2015)

Mit solchen Schildern ist alles gesagt.....


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Mit solchen Schildern ist alles gesagt.....



Was genau


----------



## ATw (8. September 2015)

Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht so ganz.
Was ist an den Schildern verwerflich?


----------



## Roedler (8. September 2015)

Es ist an ihnen nichts verwerflich, ich meinte es muss nicht gleich immer ein vollkommenes Verbot sein.
Sie regeln alles ausreichend.....so würde ich mir das an anderen Stellen des totalen Verbotes auch wünschen...


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2015)

Ok, war nicht ganz klar wie du das gemeint hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (12. September 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Mit solchen Schildern ist alles gesagt.....


Das Schild an der Prinschen-Hütte habe ich schon vor 7 Jahren fotographiert. Damals sollte dies nur eine versteckte Warnung vor dem bergauf rasenden Quadfahrer sein. Wenn man beim Downhill Motorgeräusche hörte, war ein sofortiges Verlassen des Weges lebenserhaltend.
Vg
Werner


----------



## john_frink (14. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin am Wochenende mit einem Kollegen im Allgäu unterwegs und suche derzeit nach geeigneten Touren. Das soll nicht in hochalpines vert-trial biken ausarten, sondern Halbtages-Tagestouren um +-1000hm mit netten Abfahrten zwischen S1-S2 oder flowigen Trails beinhalten. Die Touren sollten am besten auch nicht durch allzu ausgesetztes und steiles Gebiet führen, an einer Steilwand entlang zu radeln ist nicht  so mein Ding. Der Bikepark Bad Hindelang steht schonmal auf dem Plan, ansonsten habe ich bei der bike ein paar Touren gefunden. Zb. von 2005 hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/d...gaeu-die-10-schoensten-genusstouren/a885.html
oder einzelne GPS Tracks namens Otto Mayr Hütte, Iberer Kugel, Königliche Pfade, Schwarzer Pfad und ganz kreativ Allgäu Panorama. Kennt hier jemand die Touren (hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/alpentouren-deutschland-allgaeu-panorama/a3114.html ) und kann eine Einschätzung zu Aussicht, Flow und Schwierigkeit sagen?

Natürlich nehme ich auch gerne weitere Tipps auch per PM an. Ihr wärt mir ne Riesenhilfe, sonst müssten wir auf gut Glück losradeln. 
Vielen Dank schonmal und beste Grüße,
christoph


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. September 2015)

Schau mal da rein 

http://www.mtb-allgaeu.de/


----------



## john_frink (14. September 2015)

Das ist ne tolle Seite und die trailbeschreibungen lesen sich echt gut, aber mir wären als Ortsunkundiger tatsächlich Gesamttouren lieber, oder übersehe ich da gerade etwas..


----------



## FunRadler (15. September 2015)

schau mal auf www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## john_frink (5. Oktober 2015)

Gude

So mal als kleines Feedback, wir sind die BIKE Touren dann doch nicht gefahren, weil kaum Infos dazu aufzutreiben waren. Auf outdooractive habe ich dann ne tour mit ein paar Bewertungen gefunden, die vielversprechend klang (Sonthofen-> großer Ochsenkopf): http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ber-den-ochsenkopfsattel/1379801/#dmlb=0&dm=1
Bis auf eine fiese Rampe am Ende, die immerhin mit einem Klasse Panorama aufwartete, war die Strecke vielseitig und ausgeglichen gestaltet. Auch fies waren die ersten 400hm, die mit 18% Steigungen daherkamen, was man aus dem Mittelgebirge einfach nicht kennt. Danach wurde es aber erträglicher, da vor allem auch Natur und Panorama durchweg begeisterten. 







Die Strecke bot genügend nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Wir haben am höchsten Punkt der Strecke noch einen kleinen Abstecher zum Gipfel gemacht, der gut zu Fuß zu erreichen war. Anschließend gings erstmal holprig los (ein Schild warnt), entweder derbe S3+ Stellen oder extrem matschige und zerfurchte Passagen auf der Alm. Später wurde der Trail aber richtig flowig und bereitete Lust, den ganzen Tag so weiter zu machen. Wenn da nicht ein weiteres Warnschild gewesen wäre, auf dem hätte aber eher stehen sollen, dass der Weg eigentlich grade zum Mountainbiken nur so geschaffen ist. Durchgehend S1/S2 ohne dass man permament auf die Bremse achten musste, 2km lang technisch Tiefenmeter vernichten. Genau mein Ding. Fürs erste mal Allgäu nicht schlecht. Schade dass man danach nur noch auf Asphalt wieder nach Sonthofen geführt wurde (die fiese Rampe nicht zu vergessen), nach so einem feinen Trail wäre wenigstens ein Schotter- oder Waldweg lieber gewesen.




Ansonsten waren wir noch zweimal im Bikepark in Bad Hindelang, die Blackline ist ziemlich ruppig aber hat echt nette Details eingebaut, die Yellow Line hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen. Durch den groben schotter ist da nicht wirklich Flow aufgekommen, da war die schwarze route zwar wesentlich anspruchsvoller, da haben dann aber auch noch die chickenways als kleine Herausforderung hergehalten, wenn man nicht gerade mit Vollprotektoren und Freerider unterwegs ist. 

Fazit: Allgäu macht Laune, es gibt viel zu entdecken, die Natur taugt und die Berge sind zum Glück nicht so zerklüftet, dass man an jeder Ecke abstürzen könnte. Ich denke, ich komme irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (13. Oktober 2015)

Grias eich!
Wir haben da mal einen Trail verfilmt. Der ein oder andere kennt ihn vielleicht


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Wir haben da mal einen Trail verfilmt.



Schön gemacht und klasse gefahren.


----------



## FunRadler (15. Oktober 2015)

sehr sehr geil gemacht der Film....


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Oktober 2015)

Top !

Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand vom Seelekopf zur Seelealp runter ?


----------



## Toni Dark (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist eigentlich sehr schön fahrbar. Einige Abschnitte muss man halt tragen, weil zu steil. Insgesamt aber sehr schön, vor allem weils unter der Seelealpe mit einem Singletrail weitergeht.


----------



## TRANSITION (30. Dezember 2015)

Falls sie das lesen, Gruß an die Biker die am 2ten Weihnachtsfeiertag bei bestem Wetter Mittags am Grünten unterwegs waren. Zusammen mit hunderten Wanderern/Touristen. Das hilft uns hier im Allgäu ungemein!!


----------



## Roedler (30. Dezember 2015)

Am Grünten? Bis Kammereck, Grüntenhütte, Roßberg, Obere Schwand.. wär ja jetzt nicht der Rede wert? Du meinst das jetzt sarkastisch?

Bin die letzten Tage viele "Hotspots" abgefahren die ich im Sommer, ob der Massen an Leute, meide. Es ist schon erstaunlich welche Fantasie an den Tag gelegt wird Schildchen zu ersinnen, die dem Wanderer zum Vortel gereichen!
Aber was ist am Rindviech so schlimm?


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Am Grünten? Bis Kammereck, Grüntenhütte, Roßberg, Obere Schwand.. wär ja jetzt nicht der Rede wert? Du meinst das jetzt sarkastisch?
> 
> Bin die letzten Tage viele "Hotspots" abgefahren die ich im Sommer, ob der Massen an Leute, meide. Es ist schon erstaunlich welche Fantasie an den Tag gelegt wird Schildchen zu ersinnen, die dem Wanderer zum Vortel gereichen!
> Aber was ist am Rindviech so schlimm?



Hängt das Schildchen immer noch beim Kemptener Naturfreundehaus


----------



## Roedler (30. Dezember 2015)

Am Naturfreundehaus direkt Hängt das Schild auf dem es heißt "die Wege sind für Land- und Forstwirtschaft gebaut"... daher muss man die auch teeren? Aber es ist ja dann doch eher um Gefahren zu vermeiden... Teerstraßen runterblubbern wird es aber auch schwierig Spaß zu haben?

Das Rindviehschild (es sind mehrere Alpseeseitig) ist aber schon auch im direkten Einzugsgebiet vom "Freudenhaus".


----------



## TRANSITION (30. Dezember 2015)

Einer kam uns oberhalb der oberen Schwande entgegen (keine Ahnung ob vom Gipfel oder von der Grüntenhütte aus). Gruß wurde nicht erwidert und keine Miene verzogen. Die anderen beiden kamen uns zwischen Grüntenhaus und Gipfel entgegen als wir wieder abgestiegen sind.
Die Leut scheinen nicht zu überlegen was sie machen. Da war echt Hochbetrieb aufm Grünten (was ja kaum absehbar war bei dem Wetter). Entweder ich mach das so früh/spät wie möglich oder ich weich eben auf andere Gebiete aus. Das macht doch auch keinen Spaß dann ab zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (5. Januar 2016)

Allgaier0412 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Tipps zu Trails und/oder guten Büchern



Bitte schön .... ein paar Tourenbeschreibungen


----------



## ATw (31. Januar 2016)

Im Allgäu gibts gute shuttles


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Februar 2016)

@ATw mit Karohemd im Allgäuer Frühling am 29. Januar in Action


----------



## Roedler (1. Februar 2016)

Interessanter sind doch die Strümpfe...oder?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hast recht


----------



## An der Alb (17. März 2016)

Kann man aktuell am Falkenstein fahren?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## Roedler (17. März 2016)

Da bist du schon noch im Schnee... so richtig wird das eher nichts.. zum "rumblödeln" halt..


----------



## Bench (18. März 2016)

Sieht man hier gut:
http://falkenstein.panomax.at

nächsten Tage solls sonnig und warm werden, denke da wird der Schnee zumindest südseitig gut zurückgehen.

Aber wie heißts Sprichwort? Dean Schnea, dean d Sonn nimmt, kummt mea


----------



## Roedler (18. März 2016)

Oh, ich habe gedacht er meinte den Rottachberg/Falkenstein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (18. März 2016)

Meinte ich auch .  Ich glaube ich nehme das Hardtail mit und fahre auf dem Illerdamm 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2016)

Also Rottachberg Nord- und Westseite sieht noch recht Weiß aus 

Aber am Grat entlang Richtung Süden sollte schon gehen 

Vom Mittag - Gipfel Richtung Grünten und Rottachberg ( links ):

http://www.allgaeu-cam.de/wetter/wetter_cam_bilder_allgaeu_16.html


----------



## Roedler (20. März 2016)

Goht it! War gestern oben, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kann man sich im Schnee noch raufschinden..dann geht haber nix mehr...

 

 


Für sinnvolles dauert es min. no zwei Wochen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. März 2016)

Waren heute Richtung Rettenberg runter unterwegs, war Bombe und fast Schneefrei


----------



## Roedler (21. März 2016)

Weitaus bessere Option....


----------



## Roedler (10. April 2016)

Schneegrenze so um 1500M und man kann noch die ganzen "Hotspots" abgrasen bevor man zerdappt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (10. April 2016)

Und die Schiefahrer sind au weg...


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. April 2016)

Südseite siehts so aus auf 1500m Höhe.


Auch von heute.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2016)

Jetzt gehts schu bis 1700m


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. April 2016)




----------



## Roedler (17. April 2016)

Schöne Bilder, allerdings hat er jetzt wieder einen weißen Hut....


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. April 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, allerdings hat er jetzt wieder einen weißen Hut....


macht nix, geht schu wieder weg


----------



## Roedler (25. April 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> macht nix, geht schu wieder weg




Weiß it, so langsam hob i da Zweifel!


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. Mai 2016)

so, der Schnee verzieht sich wieder.
Vatertagsausflug mit Sohnemann


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Mai 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> so, der Schnee verzieht sich wieder.
> Vatertagsausflug mit Sohnemann



Aber bloss weagem kloina....


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Mai 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Aber bloss weagem kloina....


Wie muinsch des jetztadle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (13. Mai 2016)

Servus beianand

Wir wollen diesen Sommer den Familienurlaub wahrscheinlich im Allgäu verbringen.

Wir vier (zwei Kids von 4 und 1,5) gehen gerne campen.

Habt ihr da nen Tipp für einen familienfreundlichen Campingplatz (Spielplatz, Schwimmbad in der Nähe, leichte Wanderungen für die Kleinen usw.)? Und es sollten halt auch ein paar MTB Touren von dort aus ohne große Fahrerei mit dem Auto machbar sein. Ein bisschen Fahrerei ist schon OK, ich will aber nicht erst eine Stunde im Auto sitzen um dann biken zu gehen.

Die letzten zwei Jahre waren wir in Prad im Vinschgau auf dem Campingplatz Kieferhain. So was schwebt uns vor. Sowohl vom Campingplatz her als auch von den MTBmöglichkeiten. Nur wollten wir wieder mal was anderes sehen.

Wäre cool, wenn Ihr uns da helfen könntet und ein paar Tipps hättet.

Danke
Matthias


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Mai 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wie muinsch des jetztadle?



Narr,für des Glumpp unter sich hot ers scho richtig guat drauf.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Servus beianand
> 
> Wir wollen diesen Sommer den Familienurlaub wahrscheinlich im Allgäu verbringen.
> 
> ...



Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobil oder Zelt?
Für erstere gibt es einen Platz in Bad Hindelang direkt neben dem Schwimmbad. Dort ist ein Waldspielplatz in der Nähe, ein Lift zum Bikepark und viele schöne Touren.
Mit Zelt wird es eher schwierig, da gibts einen in Immenstadt am Alpsee.
Schau dich mal um und melde dich wieder.

@IBEX73 du Hundling


----------



## mzonq (14. Mai 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobil oder Zelt?
> Für erstere gibt es einen Platz in Bad Hindelang direkt neben dem Schwimmbad. Dort ist ein Waldspielplatz in der Nähe, ein Lift zum Bikepark und viele schöne Touren.
> Mit Zelt wird es eher schwierig, da gibts einen in Immenstadt am Alpsee.
> Schau dich mal um und melde dich wieder.
> ...


Danke...schau ich mir mal in Ruhe an...sind mit dem Zelt unterwegs, ist aber so groß wie Wohnwagen


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Mai 2016)

Eventuell wäre das etwas für Euch ?

http://www.camping-gruentensee.de/2.html


----------



## Normansbike (14. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Servus beianand
> 
> Wir wollen diesen Sommer den Familienurlaub wahrscheinlich im Allgäu verbringen.
> 
> ...



Bin selber immer in Nesselwang auf einem Bauernhof... Wie oben schon empfohlen.
Daher kann ich nur vom vorbeiradeln diesen empfehlen. Hat top Resonanz
http://www.camping-gruentensee.de


----------



## sarge (15. Mai 2016)

Grüntensee ist top. Der Campingplatz am Bannwaldsee dürfte aber auch alles bieten, 
was du suchst. Zur Tourenplanung kannst da unter Ammergebirge schauen und natürlich
in Unternogg einkehren.


----------



## mzonq (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Wir werden jetzt im  Juni eine Woche Vorurlaub im Allgäu verbringen...wahrscheinlich auf dem Campingplatz am Grüntensee. Beruflich sieht es momentan so aus, dass wahrscheinlich doch drei Wochen frei machen kann. Da fahren wir vermutlich dann etwas weiter weg.

Ich werde dann mal die nächsten Abende auf GPSies verbringen und tracks im Allgäu raussuchen...Realistisch gesehen kann ich zwei lange Touren aus dem Familienurlaub rausschwitzen. Hat einer von euch Tipps was man unbedingt machen sollte - gerne auch per PM!
Auch ein Tipp, welche lohnende Alm man mit Kinder anwandern kann, wäre gut.

Danke!

Das wäre echt super!


----------



## Roedler (17. Mai 2016)

Merke; im Allgäu gibt es keine Alm/Almen! 

Direkt vom Campingplatz aus zur Buronhütte.
Wenige Km vom Campingplatz, das Königssträßle bei Wertach gibt es einen Waldspielplatz....weiter zur Dreiangelhütte (vielleicht zuweit?)
Wenige Km vom Campingplatz nach Kranzegg mit dem Auto zur Alpe Kammeregg (wenige Meter zu Fuß), oder Kalkhöf (bischen mehr) Grüntenhütte (noch etwas weiter). 
Wenige Km vom Campingplatz nach Unterjoch ein paar Höhenmeter zur Buchelalp. Oder einfach eine der 1000 anderen Alpen im Allgäu.

Zum Biken kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Das Übliche ist alles schon im Netzt ersichtlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (18. Mai 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Merke; im Allgäu gibt es keine Alm/Almen!
> 
> 
> Zum Biken kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Das Übliche ist alles schon im Netzt ersichtlich!


Ich bitte untertänigst um Vergebung 

Ich melde mich mal bei Dir per PM, dann lerne ich vielleicht auch das "Unübliche" kennen    So, das haste jetzt davon


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich komme von Donnerstagmittag bis Sonntagmittag nach Kranzegg.
Samstag ganztags und Sonntagvormittag wollte ich mein leichtes Enduro-Bike (Liteville 301) in die Berge
ausführen. Falls jemand eine Tour am Wochenende plant und mich freundlicherweise mitnimmt,
kann mir eine PN mit Handynummer schicken.
Ich melde mich dann.
VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2016)

Jetzt gehts los


----------



## bMerry (29. Mai 2016)

Donnerstag sah noch so aus:


----------



## Roedler (29. Mai 2016)

Lawienenabgänge/Schneebretter findet man unterhalb der 1600M auch noch südseitig.

Die Kunst ist es (so wie man am vorherigen Bild sieht), die Touren so zu planen, das man auch höher ohne Schneefelder Aufsteigen kann... ich übe mich noch in dieser Kunst....

Auch von Samstag, nur etwa 16 km und 300 Meter tiefer als das vorherige Bild, aber es ging eben (nord)Ostseitig rauf....


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Lawienenabgänge/Schneebretter findet man unterhalb der 1600M auch noch südseitig.
> 
> Die Kunst ist es (so wie man am vorherigen Bild sieht), die Touren so zu planen, das man auch höher ohne Schneefelder Aufsteigen kann... ich übe mich noch in dieser Kunst....
> 
> Auch von Samstag, nur etwa 16 km und 300 Meter tiefer als das vorherige Bild, aber es ging eben (nord)Ostseitig rauf....  Anhang anzeigen 498086



Des wird schu no........
Mein Tipp heisst Aufstieg über Südseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (19. Juni 2016)

Heit saicht`s scho dr ganz Dag....

Wasser von oben und unten...und die Berg sind auch noch voller Schnee.... gesten ging es vormittags etwas,... aber dann wieder Wasser...


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juli 2016)

Gestern endlich geschafft komplett zu fahren 







Heute dann 






Bad things happen 


Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juli 2016)

Wenn da nur aufm Vorderrad durchrollst passiert hinten nix


----------



## Normansbike (10. Juli 2016)

In 7 Tagen, in 7 Tagen ... Endlich wieder im Allgäu


----------



## kamikater (10. Juli 2016)

Wo hast du denn die Kette gelassen? Welcher Trail ist das?

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juli 2016)

Nachdem es mir das Schaltauge zerlegt hat (und der Ersatz sinnvollerweise Zuhause lag, wer denkt auch, dass das im Allgäu passiert) musste es der restliche Weg bis nach Rettenberg ohne Kette gehen. Das ist vom Falkenstein runter. 


Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (10. Juli 2016)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Nachdem es mir das Schaltauge zerlegt hat (und der Ersatz sinnvollerweise Zuhause lag, wer denkt auch, dass das im Allgäu passiert) musste es der restliche Weg bis nach Rettenberg ohne Kette gehen. Das ist vom Falkenstein runter.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


Falkenstein!? Wohnst du in der Nähe von Nesselwang?


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juli 2016)

Nein, ich wohne in Ba-Wü, aber wir haben eine FeWo in Rettenberg. Und da ist auch der Falkenstein, den ich meine. 


Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juli 2016)

Hab ne gut sortierte Werkstatt und viele Ersatzteile


----------



## An der Alb (11. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen . Habe dann gestern den restlichen Tag eben am Alpsee verbracht - gibt schlimmeres .

Wir waren aber auch nur über´s Wochenende da - mal wieder was anderes sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2016)

Nichts direktes zur MTB- Szene, aber man muss ja auch wissen was einige unserer „Gegner“ so in unsere Berge zimmern...?
Die Schlepplifte an der Eckhalte haben sie abgebaut, dafür zimmern sie bei der Bärenfalle einen Themenspielplatz in den Hang. 






Am Nebelhorn wurde die Gipfelstation abgerissen und weicht einem Panorama- Restaurant.
Die Bautafel hat entgegen dem Bericht eher eine art Skywalk dargestellt, der um den gesamten Gipfel geht??


 

http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...o-die-Bergstation-umgestalten;art2757,2098536

Und am Oberjoch haben sie etwa 23 Millionen in die Vergrößerung der vorhandenen Lifte geballert.

https://www.badhindelang.de/skiurlaub/neue-bergbahnen-oberjoch.html

http://www.b4bschwaben.de/nachricht...uer-23-Mio-Euro-am-Oberjoch-_arid,146799.html


----------



## ATw (12. Juli 2016)

Beim Alpsee coaster hab ich mal angefragt, ob sie nicht auch was für MTBler machen wollen. 
Die Antwort sinngemäß: "Das ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, die Biker würden hier alles kaputt machen."

Vor 4 Wochen bin ich da mal vorbei geradelt. Unglaublich, wie die den ganzen Wald da oben umgraben.

Einfach nur traurig


----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2016)

Naturschutzgebiet... ja, muss es geben, soll es geben... aber dann schon richtig. Gerade da gehen eine ganze Armada von Wegen rauf, die meisten geteert. Da hat man die asphaltierte Straße direkt am Lift rauf und nur ein paar Meter weiter den Versorgungsweg an der Pionierhütte vorbei, die sich dann oben treffen ….

Selbst bis zur Oberen Kalle geht es größtenteils auf Teer!

Dann den Coster und den Kletterwald reinklopfen... jetzt noch der Spielplatz... der Hügel ist eh schon versaut...

Es wäre eigentlich der Hügel für ein paar ausgewiesene Bikestrecken.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juli 2016)

Dann noch das Liftprojekt am Riedbergerhorn, nun in Seehofers Hand.
Oder das Aufrüsten mit Schneekanonen obwohl jetzt bewiesen wurde, daß diese grosse Schäden anrichten.

Erst am Wochenende hat uns wieder ein Herr, der mit dem Auto aus dem Stuttgarter Raum zu uns angereist kam, mit der Alpinpolizei gedroht weil wir die Wege zerstören........


----------



## An der Alb (13. Juli 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Erst am Wochenende hat uns wieder ein Herr, der mit dem Auto aus dem Stuttgarter Raum zu uns angereist kam, mit der Alpinpolizei gedroht weil wir die Wege zerstören........



Das sind die Schlimmsten - auch bei uns. Kommen mit dem Auto aus Stuttgart auf die Alb gefahren, hocken in die Wirtschaft, hauen sich den Ranzen voll, laufen dann 200 Meter in den Wald und reden von wandern, beschweren sich über die Biker, setzen sich wieder ins Auto und fahren dann zurück nach Stuttgart.


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2016)

Hoffe das das Wetter die nächsten 2 Wochen was wird...


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juli 2016)

Zerscht mol Schnee bis 1800m, aber soweit kommst du ja it nauf.....


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Zerscht mol Schnee bis 1800m, aber soweit kommst du ja it nauf.....


Nana, da hma do me je pack... ich sach noch Ischke...

nein im ernst, wie siehts mit Regen aus ... was denkst du wird da noch Sonne kommen...
Die Strecken an der Alpspitz sind im regen kaum fahrbar...rutschig bis zum abwinken...Wurzeln lassen grüßen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juli 2016)

Mit dem richtigen Reifen kannst die auch bei Nässe fahren.
Vorne Maxxis DHR II in Super Tacky und gut, da rutscht nix.
Regen bis Freitag Mittag dann wird es schön.
http://www.bergfex.de/sommer/sonthofen/wetter/
Das ist der bei mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2016)

Ein liebes Dankeschön!
Und ja, hoffe das Wette wird wirklich so!
Reifen, na muß jetzt leider Mk herhalten .


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2016)

Bin demnächst im Allgäu im Urlaub und wollte mal fragen wie dort die Situation bezgl. Wegsperrungen und deren Handhabung ist. Besonders die Ecke um Hinterstein. Den einen oder anderen Tag möchte ich den Bikepark in Bad Hindelang besuchen. Wie sieht es dort mit Protektorenpflicht aus, bzw. sind Integralhelme vorgeschrieben? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Roedler (27. Juli 2016)

Du wirst von der "netten" Dame unten am Lift gefragt, welche Strecke du fahren möchtest und bekommst dann einen Verzichtsformular....
Schutzausrüstung wird gefordert. Die Auslegung was, wird aber nicht definiert. Ein FF-Helm muss es z.B. nicht sein.
Um Hinterstein sind einige Wege mehr oder weniger offiziell gesperrt.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Du wirst von der "netten" Dame unten am Lift gefragt, welche Strecke du fahren möchtest und bekommst dann einen Verzichtsformular....
> Schutzausrüstung wird gefordert. Die Auslegung was, wird aber nicht definiert. Ein FF-Helm muss es z.B. nicht sein.
> Um Hinterstein sind einige Wege mehr oder weniger offiziell gesperrt.



Danke schön. Sind aber noch genug schöne Wege fahrbar oder? Einige im Sinne von wenigen oder vielen? 
Protektor-Rucksack, Knieschoner trage ich immer. Also reicht das für den Bikepark?


----------



## Roedler (27. Juli 2016)

Es sind natürlich viel mehr Wege nicht gesperrt, als gesperrt...! Aber!
Um Hinterstein wirst du gerade zur jetzigen Zeit Massen an Wanderern jeglichen Klischees finden.
Gerade die sog. Panoramawege würde ich zumindest in gewissen Zeiten meiden (auch wenn nur als Zubringer genutzt...). Weiter sind die Hirten nicht immer gut auf Biker zu sprechen.
So muss man seine Touren versuchen einzurichten.


Die Ausrüstung für den Park reicht im Grunde schon...
Hast du dir den schon mal angesehen. Die schwarze Strecke muss man schon etwas hacken...


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2016)

Ich taste mich da immer ran. Beginnend mit der leichtesten.  Bin sonst mehr auf Naturtrails unterwegs und daher im Park eher defensiv. Vielen Dank für deine Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRANSITION (28. Juli 2016)

Tu dir nen Gefallen und fahr gleich die schwarze. Da kannst alles umfahren und kommst locker runter. Die anderen Strecken kannst alle vergessen. Leider auch die neu angelegte...


----------



## Hinouf (28. Juli 2016)

Um Hinterstein kannst die Teerstraße zum Giebelhaus radeln. So ziemlich überall anders ist man nicht gern gesehen...
Andere Gegenden sind da eher zu empfehlen.


----------



## S-H-A (28. Juli 2016)

Teerstraße mit 160mm? Na super. Gibt es Empfehlungen in der Umgebung für Trails um S3?


----------



## Hinouf (28. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt, da wirst halt echt dumm angemacht. Tragen musst auch mögen.


----------



## S-H-A (28. Juli 2016)

Von wem? Was ist denn da los?


----------



## TRANSITION (28. Juli 2016)

Hauptsächlich Touris die denken ihnen gehören die Berge wenn sie zum wandern kommen. Davon sind Unmengen unterwegs in der Ferienzeit und im Allgäu gibt es leider keine ausgeschriebenen Fahrradwege. Mein Tipp, fahr weiter nach Österreich oder in die Schweiz...ist echt traurig hier. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt welches Potenzial es gibt


----------



## S-H-A (28. Juli 2016)

Ist ein Familienurlaub in dem ich mich mal drei Tage dünn mache. Aber es handelt sich nicht um strikt gesperrte Wege oder? Die Standard Rentner Wander Fraktion haben wir in den Mittelgebirgen auch. Die nehme ich gar nicht ernst. Bin eh am liebsten früh morgens unterwegs. Oder halt in den Abendstunden. So umgehe ich hier an den We den Nervsäcken.


----------



## Hinouf (28. Juli 2016)

Hirten, Jäger und Bauern nicht vergessen. Um Hinterstein mögen sie halt einfach keine Biker.


----------



## S-H-A (28. Juli 2016)

Ich werde es ja erleben. Zur Not bleib ich im Bikepark. Da zahlt man unten standardmäßg nur die Tageskarte und gut ist oder? Bin echt noch drauf und dran mir doch noch einen FF Helm zu kaufen


----------



## Hinouf (28. Juli 2016)

Tageskarte und gut. So war es zumindest. War schon länger nimmer. Mit dem Enduro bist aber eher Exot. Die meisten, eigentlich fast alle, haben schon richtige Downhiller mit FF Helm. Ich war auch mit dem Enduro, das meiste hab ich umfahren (Black course, alles andere wie schon gesagt kannst vergessen). Pack dir auf jeden Fall einen fetten Reifen drauf. Am besten so ein Teil welches man nicht treten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (28. Juli 2016)

Nö. Ich bau da nix um. Soll Tourentauglich bleiben. Sind Maxxis Exo drauf. Aber tausend Dank für deine Infos. Ich fahr ein E29. Das Rad kann viel mehr als ich.  Bevor das Rad an die Grenze kommt hab ich die Hose voll und steh auf der Bremse. Mit einer Tageskarte kann ich ja mal alles testen.


----------



## jones1304 (31. Juli 2016)

Servus,

wenn es der Bikepark in Bad Hindelang sein muß, dann schau auch auf trockene Streckenverhältnisse. Andernfalls wird das "einfach nur so runterfahren" auf der schwarzen Strecke schon teilweise tricky.
Das Enduro reicht für den Park locker, erfordert halt auch etwas Technik vom Fahrer 

Viel Spaß
Gruß
jones


----------



## Hinouf (31. Juli 2016)

Sag ich doch. Fetter Reifen .


----------



## An der Alb (8. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich´s schon mal gefragt habe, habe aber nix gefunden. 

Gibt es oberhalb des Altstädter Hofs noch einen Einstieg in den Leybachtobel oder muss man wieder bis in den Wald zurückfahren, wo man dann in der Kurve einsteigt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2016)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich´s schon mal gefragt habe, habe aber nix gefunden.
> 
> Gibt es oberhalb des Altstädter Hofs noch einen Einstieg in den Leybachtobel oder muss man wieder bis in den Wald zurückfahren, wo man dann in der Kurve einsteigt?


Must halt hoch zum Panoramaweg und von dort aus einsteigen.
Selbe Wegnummer.


----------



## Roedler (9. August 2016)

Erste Mögliche vom Panoweg wäre Dianahütte (top), hat aber mit Laybach so nichts zu tun. Das ist aber im Moment alles sehr voll!


----------



## An der Alb (9. August 2016)

Habe schon eine PN mit Einstieg am Altstädter Hof bekommen, muss mir das auf der Karte mal anschauen. Ich hoffe bis wir kommen, ist nicht mehr ganz so voll.

Mir ist da nochmal was eingefallen. Wir haben mal so eine Art Grüntenüberquerung gemacht. D.h. angefahren über Burgberg die Straße hoch. Kurz vor den Erzgruben dann links auf dem Asphaltweg bleiben und diesem immer folgend. Dann kommt irgendwann eine Alpe, dort über die Wiese hochgeschoben, an einem kleinen Grat entlang bis eine schmale und steile Treppe kommt. Dort hochgetragen, über die Wiese rüber, dann kommt man irgendwo am letzten steilen Stück vom Grüntenlift raus. Dort geradeaus über den Wiesenweg abgefahren. Da haben wir dann den Fehler gemacht. Man fährt unten auf eine bewirtschaftete Alpe zu. Wir sind dann links in den Wald auf einen relativ schmalen Weg gefahren. Ich glaube der Weg führt zu den Kalkhöfen. Der war aber so bescheiden zu fahren, dass wir über den Wald zum Schotterweg nach unten abgestiegen sind. Wenn wir weiter auf die andere Alpe (Kammeregg?) zugefahren wären, hätte es da eine bessere Abfahrtsmöglichkeit gegeben?


----------



## S-H-A (14. August 2016)

Ich hatte mächtig Spaß im Bikepark Bad Hindelang. Musste mir aber in der Tat vor Ort bessere Pneus besorgen. Ein Reifenkiller. Die schwarze Strecke ist super. Alpin, grob und dabei noch schnell. Fordert schon gut Fahrtechnik. Trocken war die Strecke nie so richtig. Richtig nass aber auch nicht. Konnte schon gut laufen lassen. Also mir ist sowas wie in Bad Hindelang viel lieber als diese langweiligen Brechsand Hüpf und Spring Geschichten. Von mir ne klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Roedler (15. August 2016)

Wir müssen uns nicht wundern...!
Waren es im Frühjahr nur ein paar Radspuren, so ist es jetzt..... der eigentliche Weg geht dem Gebüschrand entlang. Das ist ein unspektakulärer Zwischenabschnitt einer netten kleinen Abfahrt. Wie lange noch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (15. August 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Musste mir aber in der Tat vor Ort bessere Pneus besorgen. Ein Reifenkiller.



Haben die jetzt Reifen vor Ort? (Oder Waibel)

Hindelang ist halt nur die eine Abfahrt, nur das ist ein kleines Manko...


----------



## S-H-A (15. August 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Haben die jetzt Reifen vor Ort? (Oder Waibel)
> 
> Hindelang ist halt nur die eine Abfahrt, nur das ist ein kleines Manko...



Musste schon was rumfahren bis ich nen Laden gefunden habe der was da hatte.


----------



## homerjay (17. August 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns nicht wundern...!
> Waren es im Frühjahr nur ein paar Radspuren, so ist es jetzt..... der eigentliche Weg geht dem Gebüschrand entlang. Das ist ein unspektakulärer Zwischenabschnitt einer netten kleinen Abfahrt. Wie lange noch??Anhang anzeigen 520331



Leider gibt es mittlerweile auch an mehreren anderen Stellen solche Abkürzer. Weitere Sperrungen sind eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Gestern wurde auf dem Allgäutag im Rahmen der Allgäuer Festwoche vom Aufsichtsratsvorsitzenden der Allgäu GmbH verlautbart, dass die Allgäu GmbH das Allgäu auch verstärkt als Tourismusdestination für Mountainbiker vermarkten will. Zielgruppe sollen Genussmountainbiker und E-Biker sein. Beabsichtigt ist eine gezielte Besucherlenkung insbesondere auch unter Berücksichtigung der Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und des Naturschutzes. Wenn ich dann gleichzeitig Bilder von solch mutwilligem und rücksichtslosen Verhalten sehe, dann kann ich es eigentlich keinem Wiesenbesitzer verübeln, wenn der die Biker am liebsten auf der Straßen und Forstautobahnen verbannen würde und genau das wird passieren, wenn sich einige Leute weiter so daneben benehmen.

Frage an die DIMB (Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit): Habt ihr das schon mitbekommen? Wenn ja, habt Ihr vor, euch bei der Allgäu GmbH konstruktiv einzubringen? Oder wartet ihr, bis Schilder aufgestellt werden, gegen die Ihr dann klagen könnt?


----------



## Stucka (17. August 2016)

Also zur Allgäu GmbH gäb es einiges zu sagen, aber besser nicht hier. Fakt ist, dass der Bikedestination Allgäu die Felle davon schwimmen, weil hier gar nix vorwärts geht und auch die Allgäu GmbH über Jahre die Entwicklung völlig verpennt hat. Es gab vor Jahren schon mal zarte Versuche, die damalige Strecke der Trans Germany 2011 und 2012 als "Premiumstrecke Allgäu" auszuweisen. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Trans Germany 2010 erinnern, weil ich da eingebunden war. Mit Mühe und Not konnte da eine Strecke präsentiert werden. Alle Zusagen wurden dann wieder revidiert, weil Jäger, Eigentümer etc. 
Bedenken angemeldet hatten. Die Bürgermeister sind damals umgefallen wie die Fliegen. Resultat: die Etappe ab Sonthofen musste bis Hittisau komplett (!!!) auf Teer gefahren werden. Damals hatte der gute Uli Stanciu richtig Probleme, dass den 1200 Startern rüber zu bringen. Gut, da wurde auch vom Veranstalter im Vorfeld viel falsch gemacht. Aber das war damals keine gute Werbung für das Allgäu. 2011 und 2012 war das schon viel besser, weil die Politiker erkannt haben, dass die Biker richtig Geld und Übernachtungen in der Region liegen lassen. Unterstützung Allgäu GmbH damals Fehlanzeige. Die "Premiumstrecke Allgäu" wurde zwar andiskutiert, aber richtig getraut hat sich Niemand!

War gerade 4 Tage in der Region Nordschwarzwald/Sasbachwalden. Geniale Bikeregion, toll beschildert, tolle Strecke, 5000 Meter Flowtrail vom örtlichen Bikeverein mit Unterstützung der Kommune gebaut. Sasbachwalden war auch gerade Etappenort der Vaude Trans Schwarzwald. Laut Hotel war das jahrelang das selbe Dilemma wie bei uns. Mittlerweile sind Strecken ausgeschildert und die Biker somit kanalisiert, seitdem geben die Eigentümer Ruhe. Wenn man das im Allgäu noch hinbringen will, ist höchste Zeit geboten. Die Biker fahren am Allgäu durch, so schauts aus. Zielgruppe E-Biker könnte da aber kontraproduktiv sein! Bin gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung. Zumindest die "Rennradrunde Allgäu" kann sich die Gmbh auf die Fahnen schreiben, ist ja schon mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## homerjay (25. August 2016)

Und s`goht doch. Wear hätt` na des denkt:

https://www.oberstdorf.de/rad-bike/zusammen.html


----------



## Normansbike (26. August 2016)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns nicht wundern...!
> Waren es im Frühjahr nur ein paar Radspuren, so ist es jetzt..... der eigentliche Weg geht dem Gebüschrand entlang. Das ist ein unspektakulärer Zwischenabschnitt einer netten kleinen Abfahrt. Wie lange noch??Anhang anzeigen 520331


Und hier fängt es gerade an...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ness...-statt-ignorieren.814582/page-3#post-14008727


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (28. August 2016)

D` Oberschtorfer hend güad schwetza! Wenn man den Wallrafweg, bisschen am Söllereck, in die Höchtäler bis zur Käseralp, Dietsesbachalp,Traufbachalp, Alpe Oberau, Einödsbach, untere Biberalp oder zum Nebelhorn auf Asphalt dappen will. Weiter darf man dann nur bei der Biberalp zum Schrofenpass, alles andere wird durch Schilder am Eingang jeden Hochtales verwehrt. Das da die Massen an Wanderern, E-Biker und Asphaltfullyfahrer aufeinander acht geben müssen ist klar.





Uns geht es doch um andere Wege!


----------



## Roedler (19. September 2016)

Ja, wenn es so ist! Dann können wir da auch rumhacken!

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/schwaben/inhalt/riedberger-horn-buergerentscheid-100.html


----------



## CrossX (19. September 2016)

Wie sieht es in der Ecke Bad Hindelang/Oberjoch/Hinterstein mit der Toleranz gegenüber Bikern aus? Ich kenne die Region nur vom wandern,  möchte aber gerne nächstes Jahr da hin, da ich mit Frau und Kind da bin und die in Hindelang auch was zu tun haben,  wenn ich biken gehe. 
Da mein Vater auch mit möchte,  fällt Bikepark raus,  es geht eher um gemütliche Touren mit viel Alpenpanorama,  wobei die Trails auch mal knackig sein dürfen.  
Gibt es da in der Ecke was? Tragen und viel schieben sollte nicht dabei sein,  da mein Vater mittlerweile mit dem Ebike unterwegs ist, dass trägt sich etwas sperrig. Oder sind Biker in der Region allgemein nicht gerne gesehen und dürfen nur auf Asphalt rum gurken.


----------



## Roedler (2. Oktober 2016)

Ob die Abstimmung am Ende dieses Artikels was bewirkt, ist fraglich, aber man kann ja bezüglich unseres Hobbys argumentieren ..


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2016)




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in der Ecke Bad Hindelang/Oberjoch/Hinterstein mit der Toleranz gegenüber Bikern aus? Ich kenne die Region nur vom wandern,  möchte aber gerne nächstes Jahr da hin, da ich mit Frau und Kind da bin und die in Hindelang auch was zu tun haben,  wenn ich biken gehe.
> Da mein Vater auch mit möchte,  fällt Bikepark raus,  es geht eher um gemütliche Touren mit viel Alpenpanorama,  wobei die Trails auch mal knackig sein dürfen.
> Gibt es da in der Ecke was? Tragen und viel schieben sollte nicht dabei sein,  da mein Vater mittlerweile mit dem Ebike unterwegs ist, dass trägt sich etwas sperrig. Oder sind Biker in der Region allgemein nicht gerne gesehen und dürfen nur auf Asphalt rum gurken.



Hi,
wir waren nun bereits zwischen Oberstaufen und Hindelang mehrfach im Kurzurlaub mit Bike und Kind. Touren mit Kind haben wir allerdings nicht gemacht.
Grundsätzlich habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Leuten gemacht. Gefrotzelt gibt's woanders mehr.
Nervig sind auf den für Biker interessanten Wegen nur die Kuhgatter gefühlte alle 300 Meter und gelegentlich unmarkierte markierte Drähte über den Wegen, mit denen irgendein Bauer ohne Nachdenken seine Weide absperrt.
Biketouristisch ist die Gegend noch nicht erschlossen bzw. Biker wirklich willkommen, eher toleriert.


----------



## kamikater (5. November 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nervig sind auf den für Biker interessanten Wegen nur die Kuhgatter gefühlte alle 300 Meter


Da hast du völlig recht. Am besten fährst du nach den Viehscheiden, da ist ein Großteil der Gatter weg.


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. November 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt die Toleranz der Nicht-Biker auch bei uns im Allgäu in erster Linie vom Verhalten der Biker ab.
Wer meint, er könne ins Allgäu kommen und ohne Hirn jeden Wanderweg runterbrechen wie ein Idiot, muss sich auch nicht wundern, wenn er angemault wird. Mit (teils übertriebener) Freundlichkeit haben wir bis jetzt noch (fast) jeden Konflikt im Keim erstickt.
Ich muss auch auf dem Trail / Wanderweg / Waldweg keine Freunde finden, aber Feinde muss ich mir deswegen auch keine machen.
10sec defensives Verhalten ersparen minutenlanges Gezeter und hinterher schlechte Stimmung.
Mfg


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. November 2016)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> 10sec defensives Verhalten ersparen minutenlanges Gezeter und hinterher schlechte Stimmung.
> Mfg



10 sec später bremsen ersparen minutenlanges Gezeter und hinterher schlechte Stimmung.


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 10 sec später bremsen ersparen minutenlanges Gezeter und hinterher schlechte Stimmung.



...und genau diese Einstellung brauchts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. November 2016)

Das war bestimmt nur Ironie.
Sehe das genauso wie der Nobby und es hilft auch allen ungemein weiter, man kommt ins Gespräch und die Situation ist gleich locker und entspannt.


----------



## Roedler (27. November 2016)

Wieder eine gute Zeit für die sonstigen Tummelplätze. Nach dem ich im letztes Jahr den riesen Parkplatz an der Weiherle gesehen habe, sind nun auch beim Buhl / Schwengler Hütte und Fischhütte neue Parkplätze entstanden. Frisch nach dem Motto "mit dem Auto bis ins hinterste Tal und auf die Berge!"  Aber dia Rad´l loss`za dahuim! Gell!


----------



## Bench (27. November 2016)

Ohne Parkplätze würdens halt die Straßengräben und Wiesen zuparken 

OT: Ist Kempten eigentlich die einzige Stadt in D, die eine moderne Stromtankstelle plus Parkplätze wegreißt, um eine sinnlose Bushaltestelle zu bauen? 
Naja, Städter eben


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Stromtankstelle wurde nur vor dem Orion-Shop verlegt und ein paar weitere Parkplätze ausschließlich für E-Autos geschaffen.


----------



## BiBaBergler (4. Dezember 2016)

Man muss ja auch Anreiz schaffen für die Porno-Ökos


----------



## Baitman (6. Dezember 2016)

Im April ist meine Familie in Isny in Kur. Ich werde auch eine Woche unten sein und natürlich mein Bike dabei haben. Um Isny scheint es nicht sehr hoch zu sein, also ähnlich wie hier im Spessart. Spricht aber auch nichts dagegen mit dem Rad im Auto noch ein paar km zu fahren. 

Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich was so die Highlights in der Ecke sind? Hochgrat? Alpsee? Flowige Trails fahre ich am Liebsten. Fahrtechnik bis S2. Für tolle Aussichten fahre ich aber auch gerne Schotterpisten...

Natürlich wären GPS Daten super... Gegen eine geführte Tour eines Anbieters hätte ich auch nichts...

Was mir aber zu denken gibt ist der Zeitpunkt. Ist die Region im April i.d.R. schon schneefrei?


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Dezember 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Im April ist meine Familie in Isny in Kur. Ich werde auch eine Woche unten sein und natürlich mein Bike dabei haben. Um Isny scheint es nicht sehr hoch zu sein, also ähnlich wie hier im Spessart. Spricht aber auch nichts dagegen mit dem Rad im Auto noch ein paar km zu fahren.
> 
> Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich was so die Highlights in der Ecke sind? Hochgrat? Alpsee? Flowige Trails fahre ich am Liebsten. Fahrtechnik bis S2. Für tolle Aussichten fahre ich aber auch gerne Schotterpisten...
> 
> ...



Hochgrat im April mit Sicherheit nicht!
Schwarzer Grat bei Isny ist aber schon zu der Zeit fahrbar und einge andere Touren auch.


----------



## Baitman (7. Dezember 2016)

Ok, schade, also muss ich die Allgäuer Alpen auslassen... Dachte ich mir schon. Im Netz finde ich viele Touren mit dem schwarzen Grat. Leider kann man immer vorab schlecht einschätzen wie hoch der Trailanteil ist. Sind dir GPS Touren bekannt die du mir empfehlen kannst? Gerne auch per pn.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Dezember 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ok, schade, also muss ich die Allgäuer Alpen auslassen... Dachte ich mir schon. Im Netz finde ich viele Touren mit dem schwarzen Grat. Leider kann man immer vorab schlecht einschätzen wie hoch der Trailanteil ist. Sind dir GPS Touren bekannt die du mir empfehlen kannst? Gerne auch per pn.


Sorry war da nur einmal.
Must im Unterforum nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (7. Dezember 2016)

Weiss nicht welches unter Forum du meinst...


----------



## boonix (7. Januar 2017)

Hochgrat taugt in meinen Augen eh nicht zum Radeln...wobei ich bis jetzt nur d Brunnenauscharte runter bin.

Ggf. wäre d Salmaser Höhe und dann Richtung Immenstadt vor was. Sollten im Internet Infos zu finden sein.
Um die Zeit dürften auch noch die gefühlten hundert Weidegatter noch nicht da sein


----------



## kamikater (7. Januar 2017)

Wieso soll der Hochgrat nicht zum biken taugen, ist halt sacksteil. Rüber zur Scheidwang-Alp und dann ins Gunzesrieder Tal bietet doch zig Möglichkeiten.


----------



## BiBaBergler (7. Januar 2017)

Klar kannste machen. Ist auf jeden Fall fahrbarer als Nordseitig runter.
Ich finde beim Hochgrat immer das die Abfahrten einen 'hohen Preis' kosten (Verhältnismäßig wenig Spaß beim runterfahren im Vergleich zu dem hohen Schweißpreis beim rauffahren). Von der Steilheit her ist der Hochgrat scho a weng a Arschloch


----------



## boonix (7. Januar 2017)

Haben schon einige Leute erzählt, dass d Scheidwanger Alp was sein soll. Muss ich mal testen.
Radelst du d Nordseite hoch. Wäre da bestimmt die Hälfte der Zeit am Schieben


----------



## kamikater (8. Januar 2017)

Das ist fast durchweg fahrbar. Nur ab und an, wenn der Schotter keine Traktion mehr zuläßt, muss man schieben. Und halt das letzte Stück zur Bergstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. Januar 2017)

Iberg, Kugel, Sonneck, Hauchenberg, Thaler-/Salmaserhöhe

Alles nicht weit weg von Isny und auch nicht so hoch. Da stehn die Chancen im April nicht schlecht das der Schnee schon weg ist.

Touren gibts zu hauf auf gps-tour.info


----------



## Roedler (9. Januar 2017)

Wenn sie schon... http://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/son...rspektiven-gittermasten-paradies-3264766.html

Dann könnte man doch noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails in den Hang "Fräsen"?

Mir tut der Berg nur leid. Winter wie Sommer wird der geradezu erstürmt...


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Januar 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon... http://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/son...rspektiven-gittermasten-paradies-3264766.html
> 
> Dann könnte man doch noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails in den Hang "Fräsen"?
> 
> Mir tut der Berg nur leid. Winter wie Sommer wird der geradezu erstürmt...



Ein Witz!
Die Menschen derart unter Druck zu setzen.
Es ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, dann kommt gar kein Schnee mehr, so sieht es doch aus!
Aber glauben wird das keiner, bis es dann soweit ist.

Alles wird modernisiert und ohne Rücksicht auf die Natur.


----------



## homerjay (10. Januar 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon... http://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/son...rspektiven-gittermasten-paradies-3264766.html
> 
> Dann könnte man doch noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails in den Hang "Fräsen"?
> 
> Mir tut der Berg nur leid. Winter wie Sommer wird der geradezu erstürmt...



Der Artikel ist von 2013, aktuell sind Schweizer Investoren am Zug: 

http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...otelkonzept-fuer-den-Gruenten;art8119,2358378

http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/ru...sches-Gebaeude-am-Gruenten-ab;art2757,2395618

Bin ja mal gespannt. Unsere Erfahrungen im Allgäu mit Schweizer Investoren sind ja nicht allzu gut:

http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/dossiers/thema/Gro%DFes+Loch./

Für Mountainbiker wird es aber so oder so am Grünten auch auf lange Sicht nichts geben, schätze ich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Januar 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist von 2013, aktuell sind Schweizer Investoren am Zug:
> 
> http://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/al...otelkonzept-fuer-den-Gruenten;art8119,2358378
> 
> ...



Ui hast recht!
Komplett übersehen das Datum.


----------



## rhnordpool (10. Januar 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Was mir aber zu denken gibt ist der Zeitpunkt. Ist die Region im April i.d.R. schon schneefrei?


Schneefrei in der Regel kann man sicher verneinen. Aber irgendwas geht immer. Und wie das Wetter im April 17 sein wird, weiß doch eh niemand. Du schreibst ja, daß auch "trailarme", simple Touren mit Panoramaanteil ok sind. Ich war bei kaltem/verregneten Wetter 2015 im April in Immenstadt und bin einige (Forst-Almwiesen-weg)-Panoramatouren gefahren mit geringem Trailanteil (hatte keinen Bock, allein in schwerem matschigen, unbekannten Gelände unterwegs zu sein, und die Kondition war auch noch nicht so toll für die oft steilen Anstiege in der Ecke). Nordseitig lag noch recht viel Schnee so ab 1200-1300 hm. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Wenn ich sehe, daß Du östlich von Isny Gelände bis ca. 1000 hm hast und massenweise Almen- und Forstwege, da sollte selbst bei miesestem Wetter in der Ecke einiges gehen (mit und ohne Autoanfahrt). Und mit Glück und schneearmen Winter geht auch mehr. Also Bike auf jeden Fall mitnehmen und kurzfristig vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## Roedler (22. Februar 2017)

Alla´d hofale.....


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Februar 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Alla´d hofale.....Anhang anzeigen 577494






Genau so hats am 2.1.17 dort ausgesehen


----------



## homerjay (23. Februar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Genau so hats am 2.1.17 dort ausgesehen


Wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass die Strasse dort hoch zurzeit für jeglichen Verkehr gesperrt ist?


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Februar 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass die Strasse dort hoch zurzeit für jeglichen Verkehr gesperrt ist?




Jetzt vielleicht schon , als ich am 2.1. hoch bin war keinerlei Verbotsschild da. 

Aber gut zu wissen , danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (23. Februar 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass die Strasse dort hoch zurzeit für jeglichen Verkehr gesperrt ist?



Nein!
Woher soll man es wissen? 
Bin ich auch nicht den geteerten Alpweg gefahren. 
Es ist kein Wildschutzgebiet.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. März 2017)

Samstag, als der Frühling kurz hier war.


----------



## IBEX73 (8. März 2017)

@lipper-zipfel : uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... Hat´s ein Leichtfahrwerk zum B-Day gegeben...............


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2017)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel : uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... Hat´s ein Leichtfahrwerk zum B-Day gegeben...............



Ja, aber nicht zum Geburtstag.
Bergauf schraub ich das Luftfahrwerk rein und bergab dann wieder das Stahlfederzuigs.
Isch ja sonst komisch mit so am leichten Rad.


----------



## fr-andi (13. März 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Samstag, als der Frühling kurz hier war.


Wo wars da schon so nett?
Gruss?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2017)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Wo wars da schon so nett?
> Gruss?


Ja und wird immer netter 

Gruss zurück.


----------



## Deleted387192 (13. März 2017)

War heute im Allgäuer. Heißt der letzte Satz so viel wie:wer abends alleine in Wald radelt riskiert abgeschossen zu werden ?


----------



## BiBaBergler (13. März 2017)

Radix123 schrieb:


> War heute im Allgäuer. Heißt der letzte Satz so viel wie:wer abends alleine in Wald radelt riskiert abgeschossen zu werden ?



[Ironie]
Hört sich schon etwas nach: "Hoppla! DAS ist jetzt aber dumm. Jetzt hab ich nen MTBler mit nem Reh verwechselt und ausversehen erschossen. Naja, Kollateralschaden." an.

[/Ironie]


----------



## Roedler (13. März 2017)

Hier geht es um die Jäger und nicht um den Lebensraum des Wildes!?

Zweiteres würde mir eine Selbstüberprüfung vollziehen lassen. Aber Wegen den Jägern? Sie bauen Jägerstände, alle paar Meter in den Wald, um es beim Ansitzen nur möglichst gemütlich zu haben. Planieren Wege, bis eben zu ihren Ansitzen und fahren dann mit dem Auto bis an Selbigen. Ja keinen Meter laufen müssen! Fahren dann mit ihrem Auto vorzugsweise abends, durch ihre Reviere! Auch nachts, mit Scheinwerfer! Sie kontrollieren dabei das Wild, ob es sich wohlfühlt!? Da wird nicht gelaufen, das geht per Auto!

Wenn dann ein MTB´ler oder aber eine ganze Gruppe, in der Regel in modischen Farben, daher geradelt kommt, besteht die Gefahr das man in den „Kugelhagel“ gerät? Oder wenn sie nachts mit Beleuchtung fahren? Ja, da muss doch dann schon etwas Zielwasser im Spiel sein? Nein, das kann man nicht gelten lassen und ist ganz klar dem Eigennutz der Weidmänner geschuldet! Das wir alle der Natur respektvoll begegnen müssen ist klar. Aber jetzt mal den Nutzwald herangezogen. Wir machen da nur sehr wenig kaputt. Die Holzwirtschaft ist da eine ganz andere Nummer! Und dennoch werden wir immer mehr. Nicht nur MTB´ler, wir werden mehr Menschen. Und die Meisten möchten in die Natur. Ob mit Bike, zum Wandern, Bergsteigen, Klettern, mit Gleitschirm....bis hin zum Quad und oder Jäger mit Auto.....

Irgendeiner, irgendwas wird irgend wann auf der Strecke bleiben!

Kanalisieren hilft gewisse Zeit, wenn es attraktiv ist....und irgendwann sind die „Kanäle“ auch voll und dann gewiss nicht mehr attraktiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns nicht wundern...!
> Waren es im Frühjahr nur ein paar Radspuren, so ist es jetzt..... der eigentliche Weg geht dem Gebüschrand entlang. Das ist ein unspektakulärer Zwischenabschnitt einer netten kleinen Abfahrt. Wie lange noch??Anhang anzeigen 520331



Genau so sieht es jetzt schon wieder hier aus 
Gestern haben wir bestimmt 10 frische Radspuren an dieser Ecke gesehen   
Muss man den wegen ein paar Metern Umweg immer wieder mit dem Rad über die Wiese Abkürzen 
Wegen solchen Hirnlosen Idioten wird die Stimmung gegen Radler immer mehr Aufgeheizt


----------



## Roedler (1. April 2017)

Sind aber auch Wanderer und „Trailrunner“...

Ändert an unsere Situation nichts....aber so langsam ist mir das schon auch wuscht. Denn man muss sich das Gai mal ansehen! Es wird über all in die Berge gebaut! Wege (dabei gehen die schönen Trials verloren, die wir so mögen! Und auf denen wir die Wege zerstören. Dann werden die Trails planiert, mit groben und feinen Schroppen aufgefüllt und Wandkies oder gar dazu noch Rollsplitt oder noch besser Asphalt abgedeckt! Und jetzt ist der Weg schön solide, für Forst, für Gastronomie, für Wandergäste.... und fürs Auge! Denn nichts ist hässlicher, als ein durch MTB´ler zerstörter Weg!!!), Parkplätze ( nicht nur die für Bergbahnen, Alpsee Bergwelten haben ihren nochmal um 100te vergrößert, sondern auch für diejenigen, die mit dem KFZ doch am liebsten noch ganz rauf fahren möchten! Steibis ist da schon ganz weit vorn!!), Lifte und Bahnen (Auch wenn so mancher abgebaut wird, wird bei Anderen ganz kräftig investiert. Manchmal bringt es nichts, siehe Stixener...) ja und die Unterkünfte (da werden uralte Hütten abgerissen! Nein, nicht nur wegen Brandschutz und Kapazität, sondern einfach weil der Wanderer mehr Komfort möchte! Sollen die daheim bleiben!!!! Auf über 1500 Meter gibt es weniger Komfort! Das gehört dazu! Hotelkomplexe genügen nicht im Tal, die müssen schon auch voll in die Berge. Da werden dann die alten Alpen aufgestockt, der Stall umgebaut.....).

Und genau die Gäste die das alles benötigen regen sich dann auf weil man mit dem Rad´s halt auch Wege fährt, die sie kaum laufen können. Wenn man dann noch schnell hört das sie nicht hiesig sind, da kann man doch als hiesiger Biker nicht höflich sein??

Bei den Ökonomen hier kann man es anders sehen wenn sie Einwände haben. Aber nur bei uns Bikern? Wenn es um Wegzerstören geht, so macht ein Auftrieb/Abtrieb mehr hi, als 1000de Biker. Ihr Quads, sind auch nicht schonender und was sie dann alles zum Wegebau in den Wald kippen ist auch nicht nach ökonomischen Grundsätzen!

So jetzt trink i no a Klier und es got ma bessa!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sind aber auch Wanderer und „Trailrunner“...
> 
> Ändert an unsere Situation nichts....aber so langsam ist mir das schon auch wuscht. Denn man muss sich das Gai mal ansehen! Es wird über all in die Berge gebaut! Wege (dabei gehen die schönen Trials verloren, die wir so mögen! Und auf denen wir die Wege zerstören. Dann werden die Trails planiert, mit groben und feinen Schroppen aufgefüllt und Wandkies oder gar dazu noch Rollsplitt oder noch besser Asphalt abgedeckt! Und jetzt ist der Weg schön solide, für Forst, für Gastronomie, für Wandergäste.... und fürs Auge! Denn nichts ist hässlicher, als ein durch MTB´ler zerstörter Weg!!!), Parkplätze ( nicht nur die für Bergbahnen, Alpsee Bergwelten haben ihren nochmal um 100te vergrößert, sondern auch für diejenigen, die mit dem KFZ doch am liebsten noch ganz rauf fahren möchten! Steibis ist da schon ganz weit vorn!!), Lifte und Bahnen (Auch wenn so mancher abgebaut wird, wird bei Anderen ganz kräftig investiert. Manchmal bringt es nichts, siehe Stixener...) ja und die Unterkünfte (da werden uralte Hütten abgerissen! Nein, nicht nur wegen Brandschutz und Kapazität, sondern einfach weil der Wanderer mehr Komfort möchte! Sollen die daheim bleiben!!!! Auf über 1500 Meter gibt es weniger Komfort! Das gehört dazu! Hotelkomplexe genügen nicht im Tal, die müssen schon auch voll in die Berge. Da werden dann die alten Alpen aufgestockt, der Stall umgebaut.....).
> 
> ...




Hast ja Recht 

Aber solche Radelspuren ärgern mi trotzdem


----------



## Roedler (1. April 2017)

Mi scho au. 
Aber ärgen bringt nichts.
Vielleicht muss man Aktion zeigen? So das es auch andere Sehen?
Wir kriegen einen neuen Bikeshop und haben schon den Ein oder Anderen, die wollen alle Bikes verkaufen. Wenn man aber nirgens mehr Biken darf? Kaufen doch nicht alle nur Bikes um zum Giebelhaus zu radeln??
Die Industrie, der Einzelhandel und wir müssen........?


----------



## Deleted387192 (2. April 2017)

War gestern auch an der besagten Stelle.Das geht einfach gar nicht. Wir als diejenigen, die oft dort fahren sollten uns vielleicht mal zusammensetzen um uns zu überlegen, was wie möglich ist um die Lage zu entspannen. Bringt ja nix wenn wir uns nur aufregen und nix zur Besserung der Situation beitragen


----------



## Hinouf (2. April 2017)

Seh auch immer wieder Abkürzer, weil sie die Spitzkehre net packen. Dann steig ich halt ab, oder übe noch ein bisserl. Da gehör ich gefühlt aber zur Minderheit. Hab mir schon überlegt Schilder zu basteln. Die würden dann aber eh keinen interessieren und als Müll rumflacken...
Echt schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (2. April 2017)

„Abkürzer“ sind nicht immer nur „Wir“, sogar ganz im Gegenteil. Es sind wohl zu ~90% die Wanderer! Manchmal stehen bei solchen Stellen Schilder mit der Bitte, nicht abzukürzen und auf dem Weg zu belieben. Was das nutzt? Kann man sich vorstellen! 

Manchmal schmeißt der Hirt oder Förster ein paar Boschen an solche Stellen, um den Erholungssuchenden das Abkürzen zu erschweren bzw. zu verleiden. Die einzige Stelle, die mir spontan einfällt, die man aufwendiger gestaltet hat, um „Abkürzer“ auf den Weg zu halten, ist oberhalb der Strausberg Alpe. Ich meine ein Schild ist nett, bewirkt aber gerade bei denen die Natur als Verbrauchsgut sehen recht wenig. Es gibt genügend Zeugnisse die das klarstellen, man muss sich nur die Camping Situation an manchen Bergseen anschauen!

Aber weshalb will man uns denn nicht haben?

Das Argument das wir die Wege zerstören? Machen wir das wirklich? Wenn ja, überall wo wir fahren? Na, ka gari`t sei! Was soll ich mit dem Bike auf einem felsigen Weg kaputtmachen, außer meinen Reifen und dem Schaltauge? Auf sonstigen Wanderwegen? Bedingt, oft nicht mehr als Wanderer und bestimmt weniger als das Vieh...!

Dachte auch schon mal das es was brächte, wie der DAV, Wege zu sanieren? Aber der Nutzen (wenn das den überhaupt erwünscht...) wäre sehr gering für den Aufwand.

Und weiter ist es nicht die Wegzerstörung, es ist der Eigennutz. Wir sind Bergab immer schneller als der Wanderer, er muss dann auf die Seite! Mag er das? Nein, das mag er nicht. Andere sehen uns als Gefahr. Schlimmer als eine Lawine! Wenn man mal nach einer Tour Revue-passieren lässt, dann erkennt man, das die lustigen auf die Seitesprünge so lustig gar nicht sind. Nein, die sind nicht auf die Seite gesprungen, weil man so schnell war, sondern weil sie dachten man ist so schnell! Sie können einfach nicht mit einem Rad auf solchen Wegen umgehen! Sie sind verflossen in ihr Tun, es ist anstrengend, sie sind überfordert, wollen mehr als ihnen gut tut, werden angetrieben vom Partner und der Gruppe....und dann kommt ein Radler der gar nicht in den Tran passt! Das sieht man übrigens auch auf den im Allgäu so schön geteerten Alpwegen, da braucht es keinen Steig!


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. April 2017)

War gestern auch seit langem mal wieder da oben.
Bin echt erschrocken, schaut fast aus wie in Finale!
Alles komplett ausgefahren und tiefe Spuren, hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß da mittlerweile so viel los ist.

Bin dann weiter unten in der Sonne gelegen und habe das Treiben beobachtet, manche von uns brennen da runter und ziehen Furchen in den Schotterweg oberhalb von Hochweiler ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Also ich denke schon, daß wir damit auf Dauer die Wege kaputt machen!

Ich mache mir aber mittlerweile keine Gedanken mehr über dieses Thema, nutzt ja eh nix.

Wir in unserer Gruppe halten uns strikt an unseren Verhaltenskodex und fahren sehr gut damit:

1. Sofort anhalten wenn Wanderer in der Nähe sind und diese vorbeilassen.
2. Die Wanderer sofort nett Grüssen und schon fängt meist ein freundliches Gespräch an und nimmt denen etwas den Wind aus den Segeln.
3. Die Wege versuchen so zu hinterlassen, wie man sie vorgefunden hat.
4. Wenn man auf Unbelehrbare trifft(meist Ehepaar mit Mann als Stänkerer!)die Streit anfangen trotzdem nett Grüssen und dann weiterfahren.
Habe es schon öfter erlebt, daß sich die Frau dann für ihren Mann geschämt hat........

Initiative ergreifen hat auch nicht so viel gebracht:

Vorletztes Jahr haben wir Kontakt mit dem Wirt des Grüntenhauses aufgenommen.
Er hat um Hilfe gebeten, seinen Weg zu reparieren.(Er muss laut Vertrag den Weg instand halten)
Hatte dann ein paar Mann an der Hand und als es losgehen sollte, hat uns der Wirt kurzfristig abgesagt.
Grund waren die älteren Herren des Denkmalvereins, diese hatten Angst, wenn wir den Weg richten, dann wäre das für uns so eine Art Freifahrtschein für immer dort zu Fahren.
Sind aber trotzdem immer noch mit ihm in Kontakt und versuchen alle Biker, die wir dort treffen für den Weg etwas zu sensibilisieren, im besonderen betrifft das die Treppe direkt am Haus, diese sollte nicht befahren werden.
Wir halten uns alle daran, andere ingnorieren das komplett und da kann ich schon verstehen daß sich der Wirt da über uns Biker ärgert.

Aber wie gesagt, ich äergere mich nicht mehr, geniesse mein Hobbie und fertig.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. April 2017)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Marathon Strecke in Pfronten schon fahrbar ist,also ohne Schnee Felder!?Wäre am Fr/Sa im Allgäu und würde die Runde ggf fahrenanke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Roedler (12. April 2017)

Kenn die Strecke it, aber der Schnee wird weniger das Problem sein als der Wildschutz. Der geht da oft bis 15. Mai....


----------



## rsr (12. April 2017)

Bin Teile der Marathonstrecke vor 2 Wochen gefahren. Breitenberg mußt du oben durch den Schnee schieben. siehst du in der Webcam unter Pfronten.de. Ansonsten gibt es noch ein Schneebrett zwischen Sportheim Böck und Edelsberg. Da  mußt du auch drüber tragen. Nicht ganz ungefährlich wegen abrutschen, geht aber.


----------



## Tobiwan (13. April 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Samstag, als der Frühling kurz hier war.



Fährst du die Stelle komplett durch? Ohne Absetzen?
Respekt, der Herr!!
Wir haben ne gute Stunde Anfahrt, deswegen fahren wir den Berg max. 2 - 3 mal im Jahr. Für mich aber mein Favorit, wobei ich für Neues offen bin 
Gruss!


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. April 2017)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Fährst du die Stelle komplett durch? Ohne Absetzen?
> Respekt, der Herr!!
> Wir haben ne gute Stunde Anfahrt, deswegen fahren wir den Berg max. 2 - 3 mal im Jahr. Für mich aber mein Favorit, wobei ich für Neues offen bin
> Gruss!


Servus 
Ja fahren wir komplett durch. 
Sagst Bescheid wenn da bist.


----------



## Flamer (23. April 2017)

Servus!

Ich suche für unsere Allgäuer Mtb Whatsapp Gruppe noch Mtb'ler. Wir fahren von "normalen " Touren bis hin zu technischen Touren im Gebirge alles. Wer also ab und zu Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hat darf sich gern per PN bei mir melden. Gruß Mirco


----------



## pib (23. April 2017)

Flamer schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich suche für unsere Allgäuer Mtb Whatsapp Gruppe noch Mtb'ler. Wir fahren von "normalen " Touren bis hin zu technischen Touren im Gebirge alles. Wer also ab und zu Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hat darf sich gern per PN bei mir melden. Gruß Mirco



Das Allgäu ist groß. Welche Ecke ist euer Tourengebiet?


----------



## Flamer (23. April 2017)

Vorwiegend OA und Tannheimer Tal, kommt halt drauf an was wir planen. Gruß Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (26. April 2017)

Eigentlich auch welche aus dem OAL dabei? Speziell Raum Marktoberdorf? Suche für kleine Abendrunden und Touren am WE Begleitung 

Gruß


----------



## Oshiki (26. April 2017)

Ja, komme aus Aitrang.

Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## vicangp (11. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ziehe möglicherweise beruflich in die nähe von Kempten/Dietmannsried. Wie sieht es dort mit schönen traillastigen Touren aus? Gibt es dort in der Nähe was zu entdecken?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Mai 2017)

vicangp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ziehe möglicherweise beruflich in die nähe von Kempten/Dietmannsried. Wie sieht es dort mit schönen traillastigen Touren aus? Gibt es dort in der Nähe was zu entdecken?



Nein  .


----------



## Flamer (12. Mai 2017)

Doch klar Blender/ Mariaberg.


----------



## vicangp (12. Mai 2017)

Oje, zwei gegensätzliche antworten. Andere Bikegebiete sind ja von dort schnell zu erreichen. Mir geht es primär um die kleine Feierabendrunde unter der Woche, die ich direkt von meiner Wohnung aus starten möchte. Sollte eben nicht nur aus Forstwegen etc. bestehen ^^


----------



## Deleted387192 (12. Mai 2017)

Gibt es. Gibt in  Altusried auch eine lustige MTB Truppe die regelmäßig von hier fährt


----------



## vicangp (13. Mai 2017)

Super vielen Dank!


----------



## swindle (15. Mai 2017)

vicangp schrieb:


> Oje, zwei gegensätzliche antworten. Andere Bikegebiete sind ja von dort schnell zu erreichen. Mir geht es primär um die kleine Feierabendrunde unter der Woche, die ich direkt von meiner Wohnung aus starten möchte. Sollte eben nicht nur aus Forstwegen etc. bestehen ^^



Hier im Forum sollts auch eine Enduro Nightride Gruppe in KE geben. Musste mal suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

ich bin um Juli in Oberjoch und wollte den Bike-Park Hindelang mal testen. Nun sagen die mir am Telefon, dass man dort keine Bikes (mehr) mieten kann. Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich ein adäquates Bike für einige Tage her bekomme?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Hinouf (13. Juni 2017)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin um Juli in Oberjoch und wollte den Bike-Park Hindelang mal testen. Nun sagen die mir am Telefon, dass man dort keine Bikes (mehr) mieten kann. Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich ein adäquates Bike für einige Tage her bekomme?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Limit Bikes in Burgberg könnten welche haben. Haben auch Mondraker .


----------



## Roedler (13. Juni 2017)

Beide haben was adäquates....

http://www.limit-bikes.de/bike-verleih.html 
https://www.bpi-bikeschool.de/rental.html

Hier wird es eher ein Tourenfully sein!?
http://www.intersport-waibel.de/verleih/bikeverleih-in-bad-hindelang
http://www.heckmair.de/


----------



## CasterTroy (13. Juni 2017)

Danke Euch, dann werde ich dahin mal Kontakt aufnehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DoktorDeath (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, bin gerade in Sonthofen und würde morgen und am Sonntag eine kleine Early- Bird Runde drehen, so ca. 3 Stunden. Hat jemand von euch mir ein paar Tips?


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juni 2017)

Was denn? 
Tragen und stolpern? 
Oder normale Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoktorDeath (16. Juni 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Was denn?
> Tragen und stolpern?
> Oder normale Touren


Naja, also mit hoch tragen habe ich keinen Schmerz. Runter würde ich aber schon ganz gerne fahren, so gut es geht. Darf aber schon so S3 sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juni 2017)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Naja, also mit hoch tragen habe ich keinen Schmerz. Runter würde ich aber schon ganz gerne fahren, so gut es geht. Darf aber schon so S3 sein.


Ok 
Schreib mir ne Nachricht. 
Bin morgen leider beim biwakieren unterwegs sonst würde ich mitkommen. 
Melde mich dann gegen 21:30.
Gib am besten ne email Adresse an dann schicke ich dir tracks.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juni 2017)

Ach wir haben ja schon Kontakt, hihi.
Hat dir mein Vorschlag nicht gefallen. 
Die Runde geht in 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## FunRadler (16. Juni 2017)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin gerade in Sonthofen und würde morgen und am Sonntag eine kleine Early- Bird Runde drehen, so ca. 3 Stunden. Hat jemand von euch mir ein paar Tips?


Was ist eine Early-Bird Runde ?


----------



## DoktorDeath (16. Juni 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ach wir haben ja schon Kontakt, hihi.
> Hat dir mein Vorschlag nicht gefallen.
> Die Runde geht in 2,5 Stunden.


Ja, genau. Doch, klar hat mir der Vorschlag gefallen. Hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass das in 2,5h zu machen ist. 
Dann werd ich das mal versuchen morgen!


----------



## Bench (16. Juni 2017)

FunRadler schrieb:


> Was ist eine Early-Bird Runde ?


Early Bird = früher Vogel.
Also wohl so um 5:00 Uhr losfahren oder so


----------



## An der Alb (16. Juni 2017)

@lipper-zipfel Gute Trails würde ich per PN auch suchen [emoji6]

Mir gefällt's am Falkenstein ganz gut, so was in der Art oder auch mal schwieriger. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Juni 2017)

An der Alb schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel Gute Trails würde ich per PN auch suchen [emoji6]
> 
> Mir gefällt's am Falkenstein ganz gut, so was in der Art oder auch mal schwieriger.
> 
> ...


Dann schreib mal


----------



## IBEX73 (16. Juni 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal



@lipper-zipfel : Obacht ,des ischt fei au a Sauschwob....


----------



## An der Alb (16. Juni 2017)

Zu spät [emoji23]. Außer, er schreibt mir Sachen, die es gar nicht gibt [emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juni 2017)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel : Obacht ,des ischt fei au a Sauschwob....


Verbünde dich mit deinem Feind


----------



## Roedler (18. Juni 2017)

Immer wieder überraschend wie wichtig die Seitenausrichtung in der Tourenplanung selbst zu dieser Jahreszeit noch ist. 
Gleicher Berg am selben Tag von je der gegenüberliegenden Seite.


----------



## hofschalk (20. Juni 2017)

Weiss jemand, was es mit dem "Fahrrad verboten" -Schild vom Haldensee Richtung Strindenalpe (Tannheimer Tal) auf sich hat? Handelt sich ja um eine "normale" Schotter-Forststraße, auf der auch jede Menge E-Biker in allen Richtungen unterwegs waren....


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, was es mit dem "Fahrrad verboten" -Schild vom Haldensee Richtung Strindenalpe (Tannheimer Tal) auf sich hat? Handelt sich ja um eine "normale" Schotter-Forststraße, auf der auch jede Menge E-Biker in allen Richtungen unterwegs waren....


Hatten da noch nie Probleme.
Vielleicht noch ein Relikt von früher oder ist das neu?
Schon öfter dort auf Jäger oder Holzer getroffen, aber nie Ärger bekommen.


----------



## erbse6363 (21. Juni 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hatten da noch nie Probleme.
> Vielleicht noch ein Relikt von früher oder ist das neu?
> Schon öfter dort auf Jäger oder Holzer getroffen, aber nie Ärger bekommen.


Ein Kollege hat sich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei der Gemeinde Tannheim erkundigt und erhielt dort die Auskunft, dass das Radeln auf Forststraßen in Österreich laut Forst-/Waldgesetz schon immer untersagt war. Aufgrund einer starken Zunahme des Bikeverkehrs  Richtung Strinden-/Gappenfeldalpe hat man sich dazu entschlossen zusätzlich noch Verbotsschilder aufzustellen. Voriges Jahr war ich auch noch mit dem Bike oben und habe von einem anderen Biker die Auskunft bekommen, dass einer der Älpler die Schilder aufgestellt hat, da es scheinbar einige Radler beim bergab fahren "zerlegt" hat.
Wenn man den Berichten aus Österreich glauben darf, kann das ganz schön teuer werden, wenn man da mit dem Bike erwischt wird.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juni 2017)

erbse6363 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat sich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei der Gemeinde Tannheim erkundigt und erhielt dort die Auskunft, dass das Radeln auf Forststraßen in Österreich laut Forst-/Waldgesetz schon immer untersagt war. Aufgrund einer starken Zunahme des Bikeverkehrs  Richtung Strinden-/Gappenfeldalpe hat man sich dazu entschlossen zusätzlich noch Verbotsschilder aufzustellen. Voriges Jahr war ich auch noch mit dem Bike oben und habe von einem anderen Biker die Auskunft bekommen, dass einer der Älpler die Schilder aufgestellt hat, da es scheinbar einige Radler beim bergab fahren "zerlegt" hat.
> Wenn man den Berichten aus Österreich glauben darf, kann das ganz schön teuer werden, wenn man da mit dem Bike erwischt wird.


Hat in Österreich was mit dem Versicherungsschutz zu tun, wird nicht wie bei uns geregelt, dort muss glaube ich der "Wegbesitzer" haften, wenn einem Biker was passiert, so kenne ich das noch von früher, deswegen haben fast alle Forstwege in Österreich diese Schilder.


----------



## erbse6363 (21. Juni 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hat in Österreich was mit dem Versicherungsschutz zu tun, wird nicht wie bei uns geregelt, dort muss glaube ich der "Wegbesitzer" haften, wenn einem Biker was passiert, so kenne ich das noch von früher, deswegen haben fast alle Forstwege in Österreich diese Schilder.



Genau so ist mir das auch bekannt. Führt dann dazu, dass wenn man vom Eigentümer erwischt wird eines sogenannte "Besitzstandsstörungsklage" am Hals hat. Die Beträge um die es dann geht bewegen sich zwischen 5000 u. 10000 Euro. Vor ein paar Jahren war mal ein Fall in Österreich wo sich ein Biker sogar in den Knast gesetzt hat, weil der die Strafe nicht bezahlen wollte und der Kläger nicht zu einem Vergleich bereit war. Es ist wohl am Besten Österreich als Bikrevier zu meiden. Vielleicht ändert sich ja was, wenn die Biker als zahlungskräftige Touris wegbleiben. Die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB) schreibt da immer wieder drüber und die upmove-Gemeinschaft aus Österreich. Die versuchen bereits seit Jahren vergeblich eine Änderung des Forst-/Waldgesetzes zu erreichen, damit die Wegeigentümer nicht mehr in der Haftung sind. Wird aber seit genauso langer Zeit von den Jagd- und Forstverbänden, die großen Einfluß auf die Politik haben, blockiert.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (22. Juni 2017)

Das Verbot gilt übrigens generell, also auch ohne Verbotsschild. Schilder sind nur nochmal eine zusätzliche Info. 
D. h. biken ist nur dort legal, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Biken in Österreich abseits der Straße ist grundsätzlich illegal.


----------



## hofschalk (23. Juni 2017)

danke für die Infos. das war mir bewusst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juni 2017)

Aber ganz ehrlich, drauf geschissen, fahre trotzdem mitm Bike in Österreich,  oder besser gesagt, trage trotzdem dort das radl hoch.


----------



## swindle (24. Juni 2017)

same here. wenn man sich anständig aufführt, freundlich zu den Wanderern ist und nicht vollgas runterprügelt gibts kein Streß. Meistens sinds eh bloss die Preißn die sich wichtig machen


----------



## An der Alb (24. Juni 2017)

Bestimmt die Wirttemberger [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hofschalk (24. Juni 2017)

Waren letzte Woche oben und mussten aufgrund Gewitter an den Vilsalpsee abfahren. Alle Wanderer waren sehr nett, haben sich gefreut und alles war gut (die haben auch ordentlich gesoffen an der Hütte) 

ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme im Gai, wenn man defensiv fährt, 0 Problemo


----------



## Roedler (24. Juni 2017)

Wanderer, würden mir nicht als Problem begegnen, sie sind meist Fremde. Von Fremden lasse ich mir in meiner Heimat eher nichts sagen. Die Waidmänner, Hirten.. würde ich als prägnanter nennen. Mit den Hirten kann man oft noch reden, die Büchsenschlepper sind da von ganz anderer Sorte.



In Österreich hat mich noch nie ein Wanderer auf einem Forst- oder Feldweg angesprochen, aber jemand im waldgrünen Lada schon. Dennoch meine ich das vielen dort die Regel entweder nicht geläufig ist, oder sie es selbst als überzogen sehen. Sind sie uns in vielen voraus, so haben sie es hier überzogen und das scheint vielen klar zu sein? Wie sonst sind viele Routen für Alpenüberquerungen ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen möglich? Viele Alpen/Almen mit dem Rad besuchbar ohne explizite Erlaubnis (Schild)? Es gibt viele Verbote und es werden noch mehr werden, aber alle einhalten wird dann um so schwerer...!


----------



## Deleted 329784 (27. Juni 2017)

Auch interessant, die Doku auf arte, da wird das Thema auch behandelt.
Gestern zufällig gesehen und wird auch schon hier im Forum diskutiert:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/arte-doku-ueber-wanderer-vs-biker.849903/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (27. Juni 2017)

Lustig die Wanderin;

Die Radler sollen halt auf Wegen bleiben die für sie geeignet sind! Wie viele Wanderer hab ich schon auf Wegen gesehen, die für sie nicht geeignet waren!


----------



## swindle (29. Juni 2017)

Hi,

zwei Fragen:

1. Ich komme aus dem Ostallgäu und bin auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. Die die ich bisher kenne/fahre kenn ich langsam alle auswendig. Vlt. ist jemand hier der sich mit mir per PN austauschen möchte?

2. Ich war am Montag in Nauders beim Biken (3-Länder Enduro) und bin nun auf der Suche nach Bikegebieten die ein ähnliches Angebot haben. Sprich Liftunterstützung + Trails die größtenteils Naturbelassen sind. Mir fällt dummerweise auch kein sinnvoller Suchbegriff ein der das so beschreibt. Mit "Bikepark" lande ich meist bei Parks mit planierten Strecken... wisst ihr etwas in näheren Umgebung (bis 3 h Anfahrt). Könnt ihr was empfehlen das Nauders ähnlich ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nepumuk. (29. Juni 2017)

Ähnlich zu Nauders:

Sölden
Saalbach
in der Nähe evtl. Tiroler Zugspitzarena (aber nicht vergleichbar vom Angebot)
Livigno
Bormio (Alta Rezia mit Shuttle) 
St. Moritz
Davos
Lenzerheide
Die Schweiz und Italien sind für solche Ausflüge generell gut geeignet, weil Fahrradfahrer dort gerne gesehen sind.
Aus welcher Gegend im Allgäu kommst du denn?

Gruß Nepumuk


----------



## swindle (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps!

Um genau zu sein: Marktoberdorf!


----------



## homerjay (6. Juli 2017)

Heute schon Zeitung gelesen?

Die Allgäu GmbH befürwortet die Einführung der 2m-Regel auch Allgäu nach dem Vorbild (!) Von Baden-Württemberg.

Geht`s noch?

Am 11.07.2017 um 19:30 Uhr findet ein Vortrag im Haus Oberallgäu in Sonthofen zum Thema „Mountainbike-Tourismus in Alpinregionen“ statt. Vielleicht sollte man das Thema Wegbreiten-Regelungen dort mal ansprechen


----------



## swindle (6. Juli 2017)

welche Aussagekraft und welchen Einfluss hat die Allgäu GmbH? Ist da was zu befürchten?


----------



## homerjay (6. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> welche Aussagekraft und welchen Einfluss hat die Allgäu GmbH? Ist da was zu befürchten?


Und ob da was zu befürchten ist! Die Allgäu GmbH bestimmt bespielsweise die Ausrichtung als Tourismusdestination (http://extranet.allgaeu.de/unternehmen) und die Aussage wurde im Rahmen eines Pressegesprächs getätigt, an dem nicht nur die beiden Geschäftsführer sondern auch der Oberallgäuer Landrat als Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender teilnahmen.


----------



## swindle (6. Juli 2017)

Solche I******. Haben die nix besseres zu tun? Hab leider keine Zeitung zu Hause. Kann vlt. wer das abfotografieren und posten?


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juli 2017)

Also alle dort teilnehmen und den unsportlichen Herren mal zeigen wo die Zukunft hinführt und was das bayrische Grundgesetz dazu sagt.


----------



## swindle (6. Juli 2017)

http://extranet.allgaeu.de/akt-Projekte (wenn der Link nicht geht: Unter "Tourismus" -> "aktuelle Projekte")



Kennt jemand diesen Stefan Storf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (6. Juli 2017)

Und wie wollen die das rechtlich bindend durchsetzen? Wie @lipper-zipfel schon bemerkte, gibt es immer noch bayerisches recht.


----------



## homerjay (6. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> http://extranet.allgaeu.de/akt-Projekte (wenn der Link nicht geht: Unter "Tourismus" -> "aktuelle Projekte")
> 
> 
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Stefan Storf?


"Abbau zunehmender Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern?" 

Gibt es die Konflikte überhaupt? Und die sollen dann durch eine starre Wegbreitenregelung aus der 
Welt geschaffen werden, an die sich auch in B-W niemand hält? Das ist doch weder zukunftsweisend noch nachhaltig. 

Und ja, es gilt bayrisches Recht, aber das spricht recht schwammig von "geeigneten Wegen". Und was ist, wenn die Exekutive Wege unter 2m Breite generell für ungeeignet hält? 

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich selbst Rad- und Bremsspuren an Stellen, wo sie eigentlich nicht sein sollten und es gibt leider auch genug Biker, die sich weder benehmen noch fahren können. Wie es scheint muß auch hier wieder die Allgemeinheit für das Fehlverhalten einzelner büßen.


----------



## kamikater (6. Juli 2017)

Wo steht in dem Artikel was von einer 2 m-Regelung?


----------



## swindle (6. Juli 2017)

kann bitte jemand den Artikel posten?


----------



## Roedler (7. Juli 2017)

Und wenn es kommt, werde ich mich nicht daran halten. Und ich hoffe viele Andere auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (7. Juli 2017)

Genau, keine Tour ohne Meterstab.
Marktlücke: elektronischer Wegbreitenscanner mit Automatikbremsfunktion.


----------



## FunRadler (8. Juli 2017)

Die Probleme fangen meiner Meinung nach erst dann an...........


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute 
Ich bin demnächst in der Nähe von Sonthofen im Urlaub. Nun suche ich eine ca. 4-6 Stündige Tour von Sonthofen aus. Sie solle nicht extrem anspruchsvoll sein vom Gelände her aber schön wären viele Singletrails bis ca. Stufe S1. Dops bis ca. 60cm dürfen dabei sein. Schwerer sollte es aber nicht sein. Die Tour darf gerne bis ca. 1500hm beimhalten.. falls jemand eine schöne Tour kennt, würde ich mich auf eine Rückmeldung freuen..
Gruss Jim


----------



## Roedler (9. Juli 2017)

Wenn man das Treiben an diesem Weg beobachtet, ist der für manchen Radfahrer besser geeignet wie für den ein oder anderen Wanderer/in.

Trittsicherheit wird hierfür gefordert, wenn man so machen mit seiner staxligen Fortbewegungsart zusieht …..fragt man sich.....?

Die 2 Meterregelung um Konflikte zwischen Radfahrern und Wandern zu begeben? Und was dann bei solchen „Bergziegen“ die kaum einen Fuß vor den anderen setzen können und nicht auf die Idee kommen andere passieren zu lassen?? Viele Menschen viele Konflikte, egal ob mit Rad, Traktor.. oder zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (9. Juli 2017)

Aber alles halb so schlimm, es wird bald nur noch 2 Meter Wege geben, wie hier auf ~1800 Metter.  Und dann kommt als nächstes der Asphalt....!



Und i hät so gern das Nicolai genommen ….


----------



## Roedler (9. Juli 2017)

A und no was!

http://www.stadt-sonthofen.de/stadt...g-mountainbike-tourismus-in-den-alpenregionen


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Aber alles halb so schlimm, es wird bald nur noch 2 Meter Wege geben, wie hier auf ~1800 Metter.  Und dann kommt als nächstes der Asphalt....!
> 
> 
> 
> Und i hät so gern das Nicolai genommen ….Anhang anzeigen 622519


Hätte, hätte.
Nächstesmal gleich outen, dann klappt das.
Weiter oben war der Weg enger, aber jeder der Wanderer war nett und freundlich.
Bin richtig erschrocken,  wie der untere Weg bearbeitet worden ist.
Den wollen nicht mal die Wanderer freiwillig gehen, furchtbar hergerichtet, macht keinen Spass zu gehen.
Österreich baut mittlerweile solche Wanderwege wieder zurück, stand sogar mal in der Zeitung, auch Wanderer wollen Abwechslung beim monotonen Hatsch.

Aber vorbildlich wie wir immer Platz machen,gell.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juli 2017)

Aber a schöne Tour wars. 
Bis auf den Schnee.


----------



## swindle (10. Juli 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> A und no was!
> 
> http://www.stadt-sonthofen.de/stadt...g-mountainbike-tourismus-in-den-alpenregionen




Gehst du oder sonst wer dorthin?


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> Gehst du oder sonst wer dorthin?


Von uns einige.
Nach neusten Informationen wird die Veranstaltung pro Bike werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (10. Juli 2017)

Hat echt niemand von euch eine Tour im Kopf, die meinen Anforderungen in etwa entsprechen könnte?
Gruss Jim 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juli 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hat echt niemand von euch eine Tour im Kopf, die meinen Anforderungen in etwa entsprechen könnte?
> Gruss Jim
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Sorry, kenne keine Trails mit nur S1 und dann auch noch Drops bis 60cm Höhe.
Meist schwieriger oder viel schwieriger.


----------



## Deleted387192 (10. Juli 2017)

Schaff es leider nicht.polterabend...


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann versuche ich mich etwas anders auszudrücken. 
Ich suche einfach eine schöne Biketour, für die man in etwa 4-5h benötigt, welche nicht ein extrem schwieriges Gelände beinhaltet, oder nur so, dass es kleine Schiebepassagen beinhaltet. Eine schöne Aussicht wäre toll und plusminus 1000-1300 Höhenmeter.
Gruss und danke nochmals

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted387192 (10. Juli 2017)

Aber es gibt auch positive Tendenzen


----------



## hofschalk (10. Juli 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Dann versuche ich mich etwas anders auszudrücken.
> Ich suche einfach eine schöne Biketour, für die man in etwa 4-5h benötigt, welche nicht ein extrem schwieriges Gelände beinhaltet,......



Schau dir doch mal auf der Karte die Umgebung der hörnerdörfer an. Oder gunzesrieder Tal. Da gibt's einiges


----------



## Roedler (10. Juli 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hätte, hätte.
> Nächstesmal gleich outen, dann klappt das.
> Weiter oben war der Weg enger, aber jeder der Wanderer war nett und freundlich.
> Bin richtig erschrocken,  wie der untere Weg bearbeitet worden ist.
> ...




Absolut, habe ich extra darauf geachtet.  Hab euch schon beobachtet als ihr den Ferner runter seid.


----------



## Roedler (10. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> Gehst du oder sonst wer dorthin?


Bin leider nicht im Gai!
Würde gerne hin.


----------



## Roedler (10. Juli 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Dann versuche ich mich etwas anders auszudrücken.
> Ich suche einfach eine schöne Biketour, für die man in etwa 4-5h benötigt, welche nicht ein extrem schwieriges Gelände beinhaltet, oder nur so, dass es kleine Schiebepassagen beinhaltet. Eine schöne Aussicht wäre toll und plusminus 1000-1300 Höhenmeter.
> Gruss und danke nochmals
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



http://www.rad-mtb-arena-allgaeu.de/mtb-touren/index.html

https://www.oberstdorf.de/rad-bike/mountainbiketouren/

https://www.komoot.de/guide/42/mountainbike-touren-im-allgaeu


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es da mit :

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/to... im Allgäu (Gemeinde)&zc=12,10.13008,47.57456


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (10. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Vorschläge. Ich werde bis Ende Woche eine Auswahl von 3 Touren herauspicken und euch zeigen. Dann dürft ihr mir sagen, welche der drei Touren dann die schönste ist (falls ihr sie kennt). Natürlich nur wenn ihr möchtet. Wäre jedoch dann sehr dankbar dafür.. Bis bald und Gruss Jim


----------



## swindle (12. Juli 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Von uns einige.
> Nach neusten Informationen wird die Veranstaltung pro Bike werden.



und? ward ihr?


----------



## homerjay (12. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> und? ward ihr?


Logisch!


----------



## BiBaBergler (12. Juli 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Logisch!



Erzähl!


----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2017)

Ich war leider auch nicht da, aber man kann ja mal etwas für unser Richtung hier abgeben.

http://www.stadt-sonthofen.de/stadtpolitik/wege-zur-radstadt

*[email protected]*

Ehrlich, überdachte Radständer und weitere Radwege finde ich toll, aber sind nicht mein hauptanliegen in sachen Bergradfahren!


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2017)

Meine Kumpels waren dort, hab aber no nix gehört.
Ich wünsche mir keine neuen, beschissen angelegte Wanderwege


----------



## homerjay (14. Juli 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich war leider auch nicht da, aber man kann ja mal etwas für unser Richtung hier abgeben.
> 
> http://www.stadt-sonthofen.de/stadtpolitik/wege-zur-radstadt
> 
> ...





lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Meine Kumpels waren dort, hab aber no nix gehört.
> Ich wünsche mir keine neuen, beschissen angelegte Wanderwege



Zunächst kurz zur Veranstaltung:

Der gestrige Artikel im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt hat die Veranstaltung gut zusammengefaßt. Der Tilman Sobek  war wirklich super kompetent. Er wusste auf jede Zuschauerfrage eine fundierte Antwort. Es waren viele Biker da, nach meiner Schätzung bestand allerdings fast die Hälfte des Publikums aus Leuten, die dem Mountainbiken eher ablehnend gegenüberstehen. Insofern fürchte ich, dass es ein langer und schwieriger Prozess wird und es keinesfalls sicher ist, dass es zur Ausweisung von traillastigen Mountainbikestrecken in Sonthofen kommen wird. Und so wie bisher wird es wohl nicht weitergehen, das wurde aus einigen Zuschauerkommentaren deutlich.

Was das restliche Allgäu angeht, so sieht es wohl noch viel düsterer aus. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dann steht das Mountainbikeprojekt der Allgäu GmbH vor dem Scheitern, weil man sich mit den restlichen Belangträgern nur auf Strecken einigen kann, die 90 % Asphaltanteil oder mehr aufweisen.

Deshalb der Appell an alle Biker: Bringt Euch ein!
Kommt zu dem Veranstaltungen des Forums Radstadt und, falls Ihr Sonthofer seid, zu den Sitzungen des Netzwerks Fahrrad. Kommt morgen mit dem Bike um 10:15 Uhr an die Markthalle zur Stadtfesteröffnung, benehmt Euch auf den Trails (das macht Ihr sowieso) und teilt Eure Wünsche und Bedenken den Verantwortlichen in Sonthofen und bei der Allgäu GmbH mit.


----------



## Stucka (14. Juli 2017)

Die Veranstaltung hat - was den Zulauf betrifft - echt alle Erwartungen übertroffen, danke an alle von Euch die da waren und sich eingebracht haben Die Gegenargumente habt ihr gehört- genau die bekommen wir Draußen in den Gesprächen frontal ab. Die Verunsicherung bei den "Belangträgern" ist groß. Wir müssen da sehr sensibel vorgehen, um möglichst viel zu erreichen. Zunächst gehts um die Basics, dann an die Details. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das die Strategie der GmbH von "oben" nach "unten" nicht das ganze Projekt zum scheitern bringt. Kann Homerjay nur zustimmen. Aktive Unterstützung tut not! Der Kommentar im "Allgäuer" war auf jeden Fall ein Kick in die richtige Richtung! Wird spannend!


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juli 2017)

Helmut, wäre klasse wenn du hier immer aktuelle Termine mitteilen könntest für solche Veranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (15. Juli 2017)

wird gemacht!


----------



## WvN (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin in drei Wochen wieder zum Urlaub machen im Allgäu, genau in Kranzegg. Könnte mir jemand von Euch vielleicht mit der Tourenplanung helfen? Ich war letztes Jahr mit dem Rennrad auf der Schnitzlertal-Alpe. Kommt man da von Kranzegg aus mit dem MTB hoch ohne viel Asphalt fahren zu müssen. Auf gpsies habe ich ein paar Wege gefunden, aber bevor ich da blind losmache, wollte ich mich erstmal bei Einheimischen schlau machen.  Besten Dank schon einmal.


----------



## kamikater (17. Juli 2017)

Zur Schnitzlertal-Alpe führt im Wesentlichen nur der geteerte Forstweg hoch (über Parkplatz Großer Wald). Du kannst irgendwann mal rechts auf den Fussweg abzweigen, ab der ist eigentlich eher zum runterfahren. Wie du vielleicht schon gemerkt hast, ist im Allgäu beinahe jeder Alp- oder Forstweg geteert.


----------



## Stucka (17. Juli 2017)

Da hältsch dich lieber links, wenn du oben an der Gabelung zur Schnitzlertalalpe bist, da kommst dann links runter in Richtung Wertach/Bichl, da sind schon ein paar sehr nette Passagen drin. Die Strecke war 2x Wettkampfstrecke der damaligen Craft Bike Trans Germany. Vor Bichl kannst du wieder rechts hochkurbeln, jede Menge sacksteile Wege drin, nix davon geteert. kannst ja mal zu uns zum Kurbeln kommen, wir machen immer Mittwoch MTB. www.biketeam-sonthofen.de


----------



## WvN (18. Juli 2017)

@kamikater , @Stucka besten Dank schonmal. Als ich letztes Jahr oben war konnte man am Ende der geteerten Straße noch auf unbefestigten Wegen weiter hoch. Lohnt sich das? Auf einer Karte habe ich gesehen, dass man da auch direkt oben weiter fahren kann. Oder ist das eher sinnfrei? 
@Stucka, muss ich mich vorher ankündigen, oder kann ich da einfach aufschlagen. Das wäre bei mir der 09.08
Besten Dank


----------



## kamikater (18. Juli 2017)

Du kannst am Ende der Teerstraße links hoch bis zum Grat mit einem schönen Blick auf die Tannheimer Berge. Dann rechts weiter und nach ca. 1 km links einen Trail und nach Unterjoch abfahren. Ist eine nette Rundtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (18. Juli 2017)

swindle schrieb:


> kann bitte jemand den Artikel posten?



Sorry, ging bei mir irgendwie unter. 
Hier das fragliche Zitat aus dem Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt vom 06.07.2017:

"Klare Regeln fordert die Allgäu GmbH für Mountainbiker in den Bergen - vor allem mit Blick auf die steigende Zahl der E-Mountainbikes. Hier würden inzwischen ganze Alpwiesen plattgefahren, was zur Erosion führe. Vorbild sei in diesem Fall Baden-Württemberg: Dort dürfen Bergradler nur Wege benutzen, die breiter als zwei Meter sind."


----------



## Stucka (18. Juli 2017)

@ WvN. Klar aufschlagen. Ich hab in der Woche Urlaub, wenn du Lust hast, können wir gerne mal bissel trailen. Wohn in Vorderburg, 4 KM von Kranzegg entfernt.


----------



## WvN (18. Juli 2017)

@Stucka, besten Dank, das ist echt stark. Das nehme ich gerne an. Wenn du mir ein paar schöne Ecken zeigen könntest wäre das spitze. Wir sind vom 05.08 bis 13.08 dort. Da lässt sich sicher eine Zeit finden.


----------



## Stucka (19. Juli 2017)

definitiv


----------



## vicangp (29. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,
fahre mit meiner Freundin in einen Kurzurlaub nach Oberstdorf und suche Tipps und Anregungen für Tagestouren. Wir sind beide recht fit und können 1500 -2000 hm auf einer Runde gut fahren. Die Touren sollten sowohl etwas Panorama bereithalten, als auch möglichst schöne Trails (S1 bis S2, lieber S1) enthalten. Wäre über jede Hilfe froh! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stucka (29. Juli 2017)

Viele Möglichkeiten: zum Einrollen vielleicht erstmal Oberstdorf-nordwärts Richtung Gaissalpe-Wallraffweg-hoch zur Seealpe und zurück. Oder Freibergsee oder Richtung Kleinwalsertal. Geh mal zu Outdooractive, da dürften einige Touren ausgespuckt werden.


----------



## vicangp (30. Juli 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Viele Möglichkeiten: zum Einrollen vielleicht erstmal Oberstdorf-nordwärts Richtung Gaissalpe-Wallraffweg-hoch zur Seealpe und zurück. Oder Freibergsee oder Richtung Kleinwalsertal. Geh mal zu Outdooractive, da dürften einige Touren ausgespuckt werden.



Danke für den Hinweis. Gibt einige Touren bei Outdooractive... wie ernst muss man dort die Einteilung in die Singletrailskala nehmen? Scheint ja fast alles S3 zu sein ^^.


----------



## Hinouf (30. Juli 2017)

vicangp schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Gibt einige Touren bei Outdooractive... wie ernst muss man dort die Einteilung in die Singletrailskala nehmen? Scheint ja fast alles S3 zu sein ^^.



Ja, so ist das. Entweder schwer, oder Autobahn. Dazwischen wird es schwierig aber nicht komplett unmöglich .


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch mit nach Sölden zu fahren? Hab noch 1-2 Plätze frei.


----------



## Deleted387192 (3. August 2017)

Heute im Allgäuer- die Abstimmungsgespräche finden mit allen Parteien statt- nur den bikern nicht.... müssen wir hier jetzt erst einen Club gründen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (3. August 2017)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Heute im Allgäuer- die Abstimmungsgespräche finden mit allen Parteien statt- nur den bikern nicht.... müssen wir hier jetzt erst einen Club gründen?


Der Bericht liest sich, als würden da demnächst hauptsächlich Ebike geeignete Touren zu den großen Hütten und einmal um den See angeboten. Wenn die Biker schon bewusst von schmalem Pfaden fern gehalten werden sollen, werden die Touren wohl hauptsächlich Straße und Waldautobahn bedeuten. 
Genussbiker heißt für mich überzeugt :"Ebiker und Touris, die sich ohne großen Anspruch im Urlaub mal als Mountainbiker fühlen wollen "
Und dementsprechend werden auch die Touren geplant. 
Schade für die echten Biker in der Region. Wer sich dann nicht an die tollen Strecken hält, wird vermutlich sehr schnell als schwarzes Schaf hin gestellt


----------



## Deleted387192 (3. August 2017)

"Eine Minderheit fährt querfeldein oder auf schmalen Pfaden" steht da.....


----------



## Hinouf (3. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der Bericht liest sich, als würden da demnächst hauptsächlich Ebike geeignete Touren zu den großen Hütten und einmal um den See angeboten. Wenn die Biker schon bewusst von schmalem Pfaden fern gehalten werden sollen, werden die Touren wohl hauptsächlich Straße und Waldautobahn bedeuten.
> Genussbiker heißt für mich überzeugt :"Ebiker und Touris, die sich ohne großen Anspruch im Urlaub mal als Mountainbiker fühlen wollen "
> Und dementsprechend werden auch die Touren geplant.
> Schade für die echten Biker in der Region. Wer sich dann nicht an die tollen Strecken hält, wird vermutlich sehr schnell als schwarzes Schaf hin gestellt



So seh ich das auch. Verkehrte Welt. Mehr Kommerz für den Umweltschutz.
Gerade die Viehgatter finde ich mittlerweile richtig gut. Sie sind sicher der Hauptgrund warum die guten Wege noch nicht von E-Bikern überschwemmt werden.


----------



## BiBaBergler (3. August 2017)

Es gibt ja auch einiges an EU-Fördergeldern abzustauben. Damit kann man dann auch gleich den einen oder anderen Schotterweg zuteeren, damit die E-Bikes besser rollen .... 

Wenn ich aktuell unterwegs bin und irgendwo selber rauftrete, komme ich mir teilweise eh schon wie eine seltene, im aussterben Befindliche Spezies vor ... so ganz ohne E-Bike.
Mit dieser Klientel ist halt nochmals mehr verdient, wie mit dem normalen MTBler. 
Und wenn irgendwo Geld zu holen ist und Fördergelder abgegriffen werden können, welchen Lokalpolitiker interessieren da dann wenigen Individualisten wie 'wir' es sind?


----------



## homerjay (3. August 2017)

Das das Projekt der Allgäu GmbH so ausgehen wird, war leider schon abzusehen. Die ausgewiesenen Touren werden voraussichtlich einen Asphaltanteil von 90% und mehr aufweisen.

Das Ergebnis zeugt von Inkompetenz und Ignoranz und ist nicht nur ein Armutszeugnis für alle Beteiligten, sondern auch eine gigantische Verschwendung von Steuergeldern.

Aber man sollte sich bei den nächsten Wahlen daran erinnern, daß es ein CSU-Landrat war, der das Ganze als Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender maßgeblich mit eingefädelt hat.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (3. August 2017)

W-w-wen kann man denn noch wählen!?
Ich frage für einen Freund!


----------



## Roedler (3. August 2017)

Die Routen sollen nicht die hoch technischen Fahrer ansprechen, was andere Regionen vorhalten!
http://www.bayerische-staatszeitung...reisen/artikel/mountainbike-allgaeutirol.html


Es werden in Hindelang sog.
"Flowgates" erprobt ....

Wenn das die sind die ich meine, so sind die z.B. in Sölden schon längst im Einsatz und auch im Allgäu gibt es durchfahrbare Viegatter.... was muss man da erproben??


----------



## kamikater (3. August 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Es werden in Hindelang sog.
> "Flowgates" erprobt ....


Wenn das nicht diese blöden Drahtdinger zum Drüberfahren sind, die meist auch noch derart dämlich positioniert sind, wär das ja was. Diese Gummischranken zum Durchfahren sind echt gut. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, die Viehgatter halten die E-Biker draussen und sind von daher gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn das ganze Projeht eh hauptsächlich auf E-Biker abzielt, was man aus dem Text durchaus ableiten kann, ist es eh für'n Ar§ch.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. August 2017)

Diese Woche gab es wieder einen Artikel in der Lokalzeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (30. August 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Diese Woche gab es wieder einen Artikel in der Lokalzeitung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 638868



Warum habe ich bei dem Ausdruck 'Genussmountainbiker' im Zusammenhang mit der Allgäu AG immer gleich irgend einen eher unsportlichen Mitmenschen auf einem E-Bike im Kopf?
Bin ich voreingenommen, oder geht es euch auch so?

Der Noggler vom Reschen ist ja immerhin ehrlich. Er gibt zu das es nur darum geht, den Bikern das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen ... dafür geben sogar mal die Bauern und die Jäger ihr OK.


----------



## Stucka (1. September 2017)

Männer, bleibt entspannt! Es gibt einige Szenarien, die aus der ganzen Geschichte entstehen können. Das große Ziel, einen durchgehenden Allgäutrail zu erreichen, wird dauern. Einige Gemeinden (Oberstdorf, Hörnergemeinden) haben sich komplett rausgenommen, was das Projekt schon mal nicht gerade einfach macht. Die Gründe dafür kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sehr schwierig zu händeln ist die Lobby draußen, die sich aus den allseits bekannten Bedenkenträgern formiert. Trumpfkarten in dem aktuellen Prozess sind allerdings so gewichtige wie Haftungsfreistellung für die Eigentümer sowie Übernahme der Verkehrssicherung durch die Gemeinden, durch die die Strecke führen soll. Hier gibts noch massiv Klärungsbedarf. Dann gibt es die üblichen Stressfaktoren, wie geöffnete und nicht verschlossene Weidetore (Prototyp wird gerade in Hindelang getestet und soll dann flächendeckend installiert werden), Ignoranz von gesperrten Strecken durch Biker, Nightrides, Shuttles von Firmen, die Downhiller mehrfach am Tag hochkarren zu den Einstiegen usw. usw. Brauchen wir hier nicht vertiefen. Alles sattsam bekannt.

Sollten die sehr sensiblen und schwierigen Verhandlungen fruchten, wird es erstmal Basis-Strecken geben (die sicher nicht das Optimum sein werden, was unsere Ansprüche betrifft), die dann aber nach und nach (so die Erfahrungen gut sind) um Varianten und bisher undenkbare und dann vielleicht sogar legale Trails ergänzt werden. Das Projekt wird dauern, dazu muss Vertrauen gebildet werden.

Sollten alle Bemühungen scheitern- was passiert dann?? Nämlich nix. Die Biker werden nach wie vor fahren wo sie wollen, wann sie wollen und wie sie wollen. Allerdings ohne Haftungsfreistellung der Eigentümer, ohne Beschilderung, ohne Übernahme der Verkehrssicherung durch die Gemeinden, ohne vernünftige Lösungen an den Gattern. Der tägliche Krieg draußen dürfte dann ungemindert weitergehen. Alle gegen uns, wir gegen alle.

Die ganze Diskussion wird bei uns leider viel zu spät geführt. Glaubt aber bloß nicht, dass diese Themen nicht auch im Vinschgau, in Tirol, im Schwarzwald und wo auch immer hinter den Kulissen mit knallharten Bandagen geführt werden. Nur bekommen wir die da nicht mit, weil da subtiler gearbeitet wird. In Österreich sind wohl aktuell die Hardliner am Zug - massive Sperrungen von Strecken! Wenn man da erwischt wird, heißts Geldbeutel zücken.

Helft einfach mit mit Argumentationen, wo immer ihr die Chance habt und stellt euch der Diskussion, ohne gleich alle Konzepte als Bockmist abzutun. Wenn die Bike-Szene nicht zusammenhält, tut sich die Gegenseite noch leichter. Meine Meinung, sorry.


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2017)

Was haltet ihr denn von folgender Aussage?
http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/news/detail/biken-im-landschaftsschutzgebiet-451/

Wenn man der Beschreibung folgt, dürfte man großen und beliebten Gebieten von Bayern kein Rad mehr auf kleineren Wegen als 2m fahren. Interessant ist auch, dass auf eine österreichische Verordnung verlinkt wird.


----------



## pib (2. September 2017)

Das Gebiet was die da beanspruchen gehört zu meinen Hausbergen. Total lächerlich. Natürlich wird da auf Wegen <2m gefahren.


----------



## Hinouf (2. September 2017)

pib schrieb:


> Das Gebiet was die da beanspruchen gehört zu meinen Hausbergen. Total lächerlich. Natürlich wird da auf Wegen <2m gefahren.


Aber nicht legal . Sei dir dessen bewusst, wenn dich jemand darauf anspricht. Habe da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Bei uns im Allgäu ist nämlich fast alles Landschaftsschutzgebiet, Naturpark oder sonst was.


----------



## Roedler (2. September 2017)

Betrifft die österreichische Seite der Nagelfluhkette. 
Die haben diese Regelung generell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (2. September 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Aber nicht legal . Sei dir dessen bewusst, wenn dich jemand darauf anspricht. Habe da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.
> Bei uns im Allgäu ist nämlich fast alles Landschaftsschutzgebiet, Naturpark oder sonst was.



Ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet muss doch auch ausgewiesen sein, oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Aber nicht legal . Sei dir dessen bewusst, wenn dich jemand darauf anspricht. Habe da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.



Hast du eine Quelle? Ich habe ein wenig gesucht, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Auf welcher Grundlage basiert diese 2m Regel? Bisher war mir bekannt, dass es diese nur in BW gibt.


----------



## kamikater (2. September 2017)

Ob diese Regelung in einem Preozess Bestand hätte, ist die Frage. Siehe hierzu das Urteil zum Bannwald Ottobeuren.


----------



## Hinouf (2. September 2017)

http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/fileadmin/user_upload/downloads_new/Nagelfluhkette_-_Aktuell.pdf


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2017)

Für was und wo hast du denn schon eine Geldstrafe zahlen müssen? Na ja, dass eine Vorarlberger Regelung in Bayern gilt, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn man sich den Geoatlas anschaut, so wären ja die Hälfte aller Wanderwege in Bayern tabu.


----------



## Hinouf (2. September 2017)

Sorry, der Link kam zu spät. Bis 20000 DM laut der Verordnung. Steht tatsächlich so geschrieben mit den 2m.
Ich bin nur verwarnt worden...


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2017)

Ah, ok eine Verordnung von vor 25 Jahren. Gut, dass man dies auch mal erfährt. Gekennzeichnet ist dies ja leider nicht.


----------



## Hinouf (2. September 2017)

Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Hörner...

http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/fileadmin/user_upload/downloads_new/Hoernergruppe_-_Aktuell.pdf

Absoluter Witz.


----------



## pib (3. September 2017)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet muss doch auch ausgewiesen sein, oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Da wo wirklich Schutzzone oder im Winter wildschutz ist fährt ja auch keiner.  Aber auf den öffentlichen Wanderwegen fahren, lasse ich mir nicht verbieten.


----------



## Roedler (3. September 2017)

Es steht, "Radfahren nicht gestattet"! Das ist kein generelles Verbot! Es weist einen Haftungsausschluss aus..... Was verboten ist, sind z.B. einbetonierte Hagpfäl... I find weale...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (3. September 2017)

An d'r Dauma sigt ma grad a wing hi! Schnee...scheeee!


----------



## Hinouf (3. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Es steht, "Radfahren nicht gestattet"! Das ist kein generelles Verbot! Es weist einen Haftungsausschluss aus..... Was verboten ist, sind z.B. einbetonierte Hagpfäl... I find weale...!


Zuwiderhandlungen können aber mit einem Bußgeld bis zu 20000 DM belegt werden (Paragraph 7, Absatz 3). Also wurscht ob verboten oder nicht gestattet. Wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, könnten Sie Polizisten abstellen die ein Exempel statuieren. Siehe Schreckseezeltler.


----------



## Roedler (3. September 2017)

Im §7 abs. 3 sprechen sie auch wieder von einem Verbot! Da denke ich müssen sie mal das Geschriebene überarbeiten!
Birnen sind keine Äpfel! Das überreißen sogar die Juristen!?


----------



## hofschalk (4. September 2017)

Irgendwie versteh ich jetzt die ganze Aufregung nicht mehr. Wurde in jüngster Vergangenheit irgendjemand kontrolliert oder kassiert?

Und wer mal das Thema Schrecksee googelt, trifft auf Berichte aus der AZ, dass das schon vor Jahren Probleme gegeben hat. Wenn man da oben gemütlich im schlafsack liegen würde, den Sonnenaufgang genießt und dann wandern geht, würde sich keiner beschweren. Wenn ich aber da meine Zeltstadt aufbauen muss mit entsprechendem Müll und Lärm.....

Im übrigen ist ein Kumpel am Kontrolltag auf mtb Tour gewesen am Schrecksee.  Musste nichts zahlen


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2017)

Der Chef vom Naturpark Nagelfluhkette hat die Älpler mal wieder etwas wuschig gemacht. Ein Bekannter wurde zur Abendstunde (also frei von Wanderern) auf der Südseite vom Stuiben aufgehalten und in eine Diskussion verwickelt. Soll von der Gegenseite nicht besonders freundlich gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. September 2017)

Mir völlig egal,  mache weiter meine Touren


----------



## Hinouf (4. September 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mir völlig egal,  mache weiter meine Touren


Werd ich auch so machen. Wenn eh alles verboten ist, ist es ja grad wurscht wo man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Roedler (4. September 2017)

Da könnt ihr noch mal bezüglich der Allgäu GmbH schauen...


https://sd543f2089d9467b0.jimcontent.com/download/version/1500994670/module/11902645349/name/AB107_MTB_Allgäu-Tirol_Belangträger_Präsentation_OA.pdf

Scheint doch glatt die Salmaserhöhe, der Schießbachtobel und Faistenoyertobel dabei zusein??? Oder?

Ansonsten reicht wohl ein Touringrad!


----------



## nailz (4. September 2017)

Ich bin demnächst mit der Familie eine Woche in Hopferau am Hopfensee. Gibts es in unmittelbarer Umgebung (möglichst direkt mit dem Bike zu erreichende) Touren mit hohem Trailanteil? Zeitaufwand pro Tag/Tour ca 2-4 Stunden.
Wenn es lohnt, fahre ich auch mal mit dem Auto max 20-30 min zum Spot.
Hindelang wird evtl auch eingeplant.
Tourvorschläge gerne per PN 
Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (7. September 2017)

Ist der Buchautor davon eigentlich hier im Forum?


----------



## Hinouf (7. September 2017)

Schon wieder dieses unsägliche Buch.
Die 2. Auflage hätts wirklich nicht auch noch gebraucht.

Musst halt mal schauen ob du einen Carsten findest .


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (7. September 2017)

Einfach an @Carsten schreiben.


----------



## Deleted387192 (7. September 2017)

Auch noch ein halb offizieller. Da hätte man schon ein bisschen mehr Feingefühl erwartet...


----------



## Stucka (7. September 2017)

gut, dass den Schmöker bestimmte Leute (noch) nicht kennen. Genau darin liegt eines DER Probleme hier.


----------



## BiBaBergler (7. September 2017)

Woll!
Des isch so unnötig wia an Kropf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (7. September 2017)

Der Schmöker?


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> gut, dass den Schmöker bestimmte Leute (noch) nicht kennen. Genau darin liegt eines DER Probleme hier.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. September 2017)

Es isch ja it so, daß ihm des no niemand unter d Näs griebe hot..............
Mittlerweile hat er es auch kapiert aber isch leider zu spät.


----------



## Deleted387192 (9. September 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Es isch ja it so, daß ihm des no niemand unter d Näs griebe hot..............
> Mittlerweile hat er es auch kapiert aber isch leider zu spät.


Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Stucka (9. September 2017)

Hat er nicht! Sonst gäbs den 2. Teil nicht! Bin nicht falsch verstehen! Diese "vielen schönen Single-Trails" sind in Ecken, wo es einfach nicht vertretbar ist. Unser aller Anspruch sollte sein, nicht das persönliche "machen wollen, was geht" vor ein umweltverträgliches Denken und Handeln zu stellen. Wir haben das Privileg, in einer der geilsten Regionen überhaupt Leben und Biken zu können. Wenn wir uns an die Natur anpassen und sich die Natur nicht an uns anpassen muss, ist viel erreicht. Es geht nur um etwas (!) Sensibilität. Muss jeder tolle Trail, den man entdeckt hat (und davon gibt es sehr viele) den komplett veröffentlicht sein??


----------



## gast (9. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> gut, dass den Schmöker bestimmte Leute (noch) nicht kennen. Genau darin liegt eines DER Probleme hier.



Warum?
Habs mir eben bestellt. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach Strecken genau in diesem Gebiet.
Hab in der Vergangenheit schon öfters Leute angeschrieben und nach Streckentips gefragt, allerdings
wird einem da meist nicht mal geantwortet.


----------



## Hinouf (9. September 2017)

Ist die 2. Auflage nicht etwas entschärft und hat er nicht die problematischsten Wege gestrichen?
Konnte bis dato noch keinen Blick hineinwerfen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Hat er nicht! Sonst gäbs den 2. Teil nicht! Bin nicht falsch verstehen! Diese "vielen schönen Single-Trails" sind in Ecken, wo es einfach nicht vertretbar ist. Unser aller Anspruch sollte sein, nicht das persönliche "machen wollen, was geht" vor ein umweltverträgliches Denken und Handeln zu stellen. Wir haben das Privileg, in einer der geilsten Regionen überhaupt Leben und Biken zu können. Wenn wir uns an die Natur anpassen und sich die Natur nicht an uns anpassen muss, ist viel erreicht. Es geht nur um etwas (!) Sensibilität. Muss jeder tolle Trail, den man entdeckt hat (und davon gibt es sehr viele) den komplett veröffentlicht sein??



Stellt sich hier die Frage, was umweltverträglich ist.

Biken ist verboten in den Allgäuer Hochalpen.

Aber:

Quadstrassen bauen erlaubt zur Alpe Hasenegg, mit Geldern der EU, fast strassenähnlicher Ausbau!
Fahrweg bauen erlaubt zum Häbelsgund, zu einer einzigen Hütte, vermutlich auch gebaut mit EU Geldern.
Weg zum Schrecksee mit Schreitbagger komplett ausgebaut um Rindviecher hochtreiben zu können.
Weg zum unteren Gaissalpsee freigesprengt, um Touristen hochtreiben zu können.
Warum soll ich dann da zu Hause bleiben mit meinem Rad?

Wenn ich in den Allgäuer Hochalpen mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, dann versuche ich so umweltfreundlich wie möglich die Wege abzufahren, d.h. keinerlei Bremsspuren hinterlassen, keine Abkürzer fahren und immer freundlich zu den Wanderern sein, ab und an sogar deren Müll aufsammeln.
Deswegen fahre ich auch in Ecken, die mancher hier nicht gerne sieht, aber ich lasse mir mein Hobby von niemandem verbieten, weiterhin lasse ich mir auch die Zeiten an denen ich fahren möchte nicht mehr vorschreiben, die Zeiten sind vorbei, daß ich heimlich in der Früh oder am Abend die Wege abgefahren bin.
Ich stehe zu meinem Hobby und halte auch den Kopf dafür hin.

Zum Buch von Carsten:

Habe ihn persönlich kennengelernt, ist eigentlich ein netter Typ und leistet viel für die Biker in seiner Gegend um Aalen.
Leider hat sein Buch hier und im Tannheimertal viel versaut, teilweise sieht er es aber ein, andererseits vertritt er die Meinung vom gemeinsamen Miteinander, was ja in anderen Ländern super funktioniert, hier im Allgäu funktioniert das halt nicht und wird auch noch eine Weile dauern, bis das klappt.
Geld verdient der Carsten nicht grossartig mit dem Buch, hat halt ein grösseres Geltungsbedürfnis, weils mit seiner körperlichen Grösse nicht allzuweit her ist.....
Ich denke aber, er hat dazugelernt und wird nichts mehr über das Allgäu schreiben, daß meinte ich mit meiner ursprünglichen Bemerkung.
Noch was eigenes zum Buch, habe auf vielen Touren Biker getroffen mit Carstens Buch in der Hand, die meisten haben geschumpfen, waren komplett überfordert und waren total entäuscht von den beschriebenen Routen, also gut läuft das Buch wirklich nicht.

Ich war gestern in Sölden, da funktioniert das Miteinander tadellos, Biker und Wanderer fahren auf gemeinsamen Wegen, Wanderer laufen alleine, auf für Biker gesperrten Wegen, Biker fahren alleine, auf für Wanderer gesperrten Wegen und das alles ohne Probleme.
Jeder hält sich an die Regeln, die Wege sind erkennbar ausgeschildert und ich war begeistert von dem System.
Hierhin sollte der Helmut mal von der Stadt Sonthofen aus einen Ausflug mit allen Waldbesitzern, Jägern und Landwirten machen.
Warum nicht bei uns auch so?
Man kann auch mit Bikern Geld verdienen und das nicht zu wenig.


----------



## Frankentourer (10. September 2017)

Fand die erste Auflage des Buch gut, auch die Schwierigkeitseinstufung stimmt (Sölden scheint dagegen alles eine Stufe zu hoch einzustufen). Allerdings finde ich die Allgäuer Politik altbaken. Alle anderen Nutzer werden vorgezogen. die einzige Chance die ich sehe ist, wenn Biker ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor z.B. für die Almen/ Unterkünfte werden, dann wird  anders mit ihnen umgegangen. Also ist eine Nichteinhaltung der Verbote in Bereichen mit wenig Wanderern und dort viel konsumieren und darüber reden fast notwendig. 
Das man möglichst nachhaltig fährt, sollte klar sein. Es gibt allerdings Ecken, die sollte man nur in den Randstunden nutzen bei dem Rentnerauftrieb.  Dies schreckt mich auch ab, wieder das Allgäu zu besuchen.


----------



## Stucka (10. September 2017)

du hast völlig Recht! Es ist soooo frustrierend zu sehen, was hier für Schneisen in die Wälder gepflügt oder für Skipisten ganze Bichl umgegraben werden - und ich fahre mit (manchmal) schlechtem Gewissen auf harmlosen Wegen umanand und tu weder den Wanderern (mache ich auch leidenschaftlich gern) noch sonst Jemanden was zuleide. Ich bemühe mich immer, dass meine Anwesenheit keine Spuren hinterlässt. Deshalb lass ich mir meine Leidenschaft von Niemandem verbieten und fahre da, wo ich es für mich vertreten kann.

Zum Buch gibts nix mehr zu sagen, du hast das auf den Punkt gebracht. Leider winkt die "Gegenseite" oft mit diesem Büchlein, dann braucht man gar nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren, Ende vom Dialog.

Tatsächlich sind wir immer noch "Steinzeit" was die Infrastruktur fürs Biken betrifft. Da haben uns andere Regionen längst überholt. Jetzt, nach 20 Jahren und länger, kommt die Allgäu GmbH daher, und spannt, das da was grundsätzlich komplett verschlafen wurde. Jetzt auf einmal hektische Betriebsamkeit und ein von Oben nach Unten durchgedrücktes "Allgäu-Trail" haben wollen. Was da verbockt wird, ist echt krass. Und den Leuten an der Basis, die sich darum kümmern müssen, werden die Argumente der Gegenseite nur so um die Ohren gehaut. Das ist echt kein Spaß mehr.

Der Helmut von der Stadt kennt tatsächlich viele Regionen, wo das "Miteinander" funktioniert, weiß aber auch, dass die Konzepte hinter den Kulissen schon auch für Zündstoff sorgen und nicht alles sooo easy ist, wie man von Außen meint. Der Tourismus hat da wohl eine ganz andere Lobby wie bei uns. Da werden Ansagen gemacht und fertig. Bei uns wird erstmal alles zerredet und zerredet. So gute Ideen kannsch gar nicht haben, das die mal einfach zumindest getestet werden dürfen.

Die nächsten Wochen werden entscheidend sein. Bisher ist die Kernaussage "wir wollen nicht mehr Biker, sondern weniger"! Da steht man dann da mit seinen Konzepten von wegen Beschilderung, Kanalisierung, Flow-Trails legalisieren, Durchlässe einbauen usw......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (10. September 2017)

Ich hab nix gegen E-Biker. Meine Frau fährt selber ein Cube E-MTB, damit wir zumindest manche Strecken teilweise zusammen fahren können. Wir waren die letzten zwei Wochen sowohl mit den MTBs und mit den Wanderschuhen im Allgäu unterwegs. An einem Tag waren wir auf der Siedelalpe - was da an E-Bikes unterwegs war - abartig. Allerdings halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, meine Frau hätte ohne E-Bike auch keine Lust bis zur Siedelalpe zu fahren und anschließend auf dem Heimweg in Rettenberg auch noch den Buckel hochzukurbeln. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass letzte Woche nur noch Bayern und Ba-Wü Ferien hatten, möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie es da aussieht, wenn da mal mehrere Bundesländer gemeinsam Ferien haben. 

Den absoluten Knaller fand ich, als eine Familie mit einem ca. 14-jährigen Sohn angeradelt kam. ALLE mit E-Bike, auch der Junior. 

Und auf sowas habe ich sowieso schon lange gewartet:








Ach ja, ich hatte im Land der 2-Meter-Regel bisher kaum Probleme. Sonntags die Hotspots meiden, bei Wanderverkehr anständig fahren und ggf. anhalten, schön grüßen und dann weiterfahren. Und genau so mache ich es im Allgäu, den hier bin ich sogar nur zu Gast. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BiBaBergler (10. September 2017)

Haha ... der Zeitungsartikel ... Made my Day


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2017)

Stimmt, ja i verreck.


----------



## damage0099 (10. September 2017)

Hat mal jemand n Link für das Navi?


----------



## Roedler (10. September 2017)

Sölden ist eine wirkliche Bike- Destination, hier findet jeder was, vom Rennrad über XC bis Allmountain/ Enduro und Freeride/Downhill.

Aber sie haben um den Gaislachkogel, Giggijoch, Rotkogel und Hochsölden etliche Lifte/Bahnen,Pisten, Straßen/Wege und Lines hineingefräst, wie es im Allgäu nie möglich/erlaubt wäre. Sieht man sich mal die Gipfelstation der Giggijochbahn an, so exponiert so groß, die auf Betonstelzen führende Skipiste zur Glaislachkogelbahn, den Schrägaufzug, die Betonkästen in Hochsölden an, so wünscht man sich diese Geldgier dann doch nicht im Allgäu?!

Sie haben aus der Westseite des Tales einen Hot Spot für Ski und Bike gemacht und machen da weiter! Dagegen die andere Seite ist weitgehend belassen. Im Allgäu ist es eben alles viel verteilter. So ist zwar alles belastet aber doch nicht eben so exzessiv wie besagte Seite in Sölden. Wenn man die einem Allgäuer Ökonom, Waidmann (auch wenn er nur hergschmeckt ist)... zeigt, das man so was, in der Art, machen möchte, springt der einen mit der Huigabel noch! Dem dann zu erklären das es ggf. nur um Naturtrails geht wird schwierig? Es bleibt im Sommer einfach genug Geld durch die Wanderer da!

Aber um auf die gute Beschilderung zurück kommen, ja ich glaube das könnte eine Stück in die richtige Richtung sein!? Wir Deutsche stehen auf Schilder, viel mehr wenn sie ein Verbot oder auch Gebotsschild darstellen. MTB und Wanderer geht. Man sieht es auch im Allgäu und KWT. Wenn da jetzt der Wanderer von vornherein weiß, dass auch MTBler unterwegs sind und auch dürfen wird es seinem Besitzanspruch auf den Weg sicherlich zügeln!? So zeigt es sich z.B. an den Trail`s am Giggijoch ….und anders wo, selbst mit deutschen Wanderern!


----------



## gast (10. September 2017)

Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute MTB Trail Karte für das Allgäu? (Also noch in Papierform)


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2017)

darthkrass schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute MTB Trail Karte für das Allgäu? (Also noch in Papierform)



Kompasskarte Allgäuer Alpen 1:25000


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sölden ist eine wirkliche Bike- Destination, hier findet jeder was, vom Rennrad über XC bis Allmountain/ Enduro und Freeride/Downhill.
> 
> Aber sie haben um den Gaislachkogel, Giggijoch, Rotkogel und Hochsölden etliche Lifte/Bahnen,Pisten, Straßen/Wege und Lines hineingefräst, wie es im Allgäu nie möglich/erlaubt wäre. Sieht man sich mal die Gipfelstation der Giggijochbahn an, so exponiert so groß, die auf Betonstelzen führende Skipiste zur Glaislachkogelbahn, den Schrägaufzug, die Betonkästen in Hochsölden an, so wünscht man sich diese Geldgier dann doch nicht im Allgäu?!
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall keine künstlichen Bikewege , sondern ein gesundes Miteinander auf bestehenden Wegen!


----------



## Deleted387192 (10. September 2017)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bergrettung-wenn-die-bergwacht-e-bikes-retten-muss-1.3656626

Auch lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (11. September 2017)

Der herablassende Kommentar zu den normalen Bikern musste aber noch eben sein.  Möchte mal gerne wissen,  ob der Schreiberling immer und ausschließlich von der eigenen Haustür los wandert


----------



## kamikater (11. September 2017)

Selten so einen dämlichen Kommentar gelesen!


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2017)

kamikater schrieb:


> Selten so einen dämlichen Kommentar gelesen!


Meinst du mich?


----------



## kamikater (11. September 2017)

Nein, den Kommentar in dem Zeitungsartikel. Sorry, wenn das falsch rüberkam.


----------



## bibi1952 (11. September 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich auch in Ecken, die mancher hier nicht gerne sieht, aber ich lasse mir mein Hobby von niemandem verbieten, weiterhin lasse ich mir auch die Zeiten an denen ich fahren möchte nicht mehr vorschreiben, die Zeiten sind vorbei, daß ich heimlich in der Früh oder am Abend die Wege abgefahren bin.
> Ich stehe zu meinem Hobby und halte auch den Kopf dafür hin.




Wir haben auch Probleme im Siebengebirge, wo ich schon seit 25 Jahren mit dem Bike fahre
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/7-gb-verbot-gesperrt.840390/page-11


----------



## homerjay (11. September 2017)

War diese ominöse Lansdschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung eigentlich auch Gegenstand des von der DIMB angestrengten Verfahrens gegen die Verbotsschilder am Mittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (11. September 2017)

Die beiden Wege sind nicht im Lansdschaftsschutzgebiet. Meinst du das hätte der DIMB deswegen ansprechen sollen?


----------



## bibi1952 (12. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich komme am Donnerstag nach Rettenberg und wollte nach den Viehscheiden in der nächste Woche die Berge mit dem Bike befahren.
Könnt ihr nicht besseres Wetter bestellen, wenn die Almen kuhfrei sind?


----------



## homerjay (12. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die beiden Wege sind nicht im Lansdschaftsschutzgebiet. Meinst du das hätte der DIMB deswegen ansprechen sollen?


Wenn die Wege nicht im Landschaftsschutzgebiet sind, sind die Verordnungen auch nicht Gegenstand des Verfahrens. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob so pauschale Bikeverbote juristisch überhaupt haltbar sind (https://bayrvr.de/2015/08/19/bayvgh-radfahren-auf-waldwegen-grundsaetzlich-erlaubt/) (http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/Y-300-Z-BECKRS-B-2015-N-49706?hl=true; insbesondere Rz. 25-27).


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme am Donnerstag nach Rettenberg und wollte nach den Viehscheiden in der nächste Woche die Berge mit dem Bike befahren.
> Könnt ihr nicht besseres Wetter bestellen, wenn die Almen kuhfrei sind?



Geht klar.
Sind aber Alpen und keine Almen du Flachlandtiroler 
Verschissen und vertappt isch aber allad no als


----------



## bibi1952 (12. September 2017)

Sorry,
war vorletzte Woche mehrere Tage in Ischgl zum Biken.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> war vorletzte Woche mehrere Tage in Ischgl zum Biken.


Wie meinst das jetzt ?
Wegen Flachlandtiroler


----------



## Roedler (12. September 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wenn die Wege nicht im Landschaftsschutzgebiet sind, sind die Verordnungen auch nicht Gegenstand des Verfahrens. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob so pauschale Bikeverbote juristisch überhaupt haltbar sind (https://bayrvr.de/2015/08/19/bayvgh-radfahren-auf-waldwegen-grundsaetzlich-erlaubt/) (http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/Y-300-Z-BECKRS-B-2015-N-49706?hl=true; insbesondere Rz. 25-27).




Ist eigentlich kein Verbotsschild!?  "Bitte nicht befahren"


----------



## bibi1952 (13. September 2017)

Dies ist für E-Biker gedacht, wenn sie den geteerten *Alp*weg hochkommen.


----------



## Roedler (13. September 2017)

Was meinst du, das Schild? Na! Das ist für MTB im allgemeinen...!


----------



## homerjay (13. September 2017)

@Roedler : Ich meinte eigentlich die Bikevoerbote in den entsprechenden LSG-Verordnungen, zumal im Hörnergebiet angesichts der massiven (Lift-)Baumaßnahmen eigentlich sowieso kaum mehr Naturlandschaft übrig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich kein Verbotsschild!?



Ich sehe auch keines!


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. September 2017)

Es ist echt Traurig das man jetzt schon bald jedes Feld Absperren muss nur damit ein paar Hirnlose nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen über die Wiese Abzukürzen 






Etwas weiter unten im Wald hat man auch so ein paar "wilde" Abkürzer mit Bändern Abgesperrt.
Ist es denn zu viel Verlangt , das man die Spitzkehren Ausfährt oder das Rad herum schiebt 
Solche Knallköpfe liefern den Bikegegnern doch immer wieder Argumente für Wegsperrungen.

So , das musste ich jetzt einfach mal los werden 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Roedler (24. September 2017)

Vielleicht auch nur wegen der Viehscheid??


----------



## Stucka (24. September 2017)

Das ist der Bereich Sonnenklause, richtig? Die Absperrungen sind definitiv wegen der Vollpfosten, die hier über die Wiesen brettern. Der Wirt war früher echt ok,mittlerweile Hardliner auf der Gegenseite. Wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Das ist der Bereich Sonnenklause, richtig? Die Absperrungen sind definitiv wegen der Vollpfosten, die hier über die Wiesen brettern. Der Wirt war früher echt ok,mittlerweile Hardliner auf der Gegenseite. Wundert mich nicht.



Ja genau da .
Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal eine Aktion für Wegepflege gemacht ?
Ich würde mich bei so etwas auch gerne mal Beteiligen , wenn ich die Wege schon benutze


----------



## Stucka (24. September 2017)

Wäre mal überlegenswert. Mal schauen, wie sich das so weiterentwickelt. Falls das Theater mit den Streckengenehmigungen bzw. Nicht-Genehmigungen so weitergeht, wäre eine Demo unsererseits mal angebracht. Wir müssen mal zeigen, dass wir (bis auf die üblichen Ausnahmen ) eben nicht ohne Wenn und Aber in der Gegend rumholzen und uns der Rest scheißegal ist.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. September 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja genau da .
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal eine Aktion für Wegepflege gemacht ?
> Ich würde mich bei so etwas auch gerne mal Beteiligen , wenn ich die Wege schon benutze



Wir wollten.
Wurde dann kurz vorher abgesagt.
Hatten dann Angst, wir sehen das  als Freibrief für Biker auf dieser Abfahrt .


----------



## Roedler (24. September 2017)

http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallgae...von-Mountainbikestrecken-article10023205.html

Vorrangig Jäger, Landwirte und Naturschützer! Dann auch der Wanderer!

Eigentlich frag ich mich wo die Bikeindustrie und der Einzelhandel eingreift.

Wenn ich dann aber am Giebelhaus, Alp Scheidwang, Käseralp ... sehe was da an 160er Fullys stehen, so reicht das denen halt auch!?


----------



## homerjay (25. September 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Das ist der Bereich Sonnenklause, richtig? Die Absperrungen sind definitiv wegen der Vollpfosten, die hier über die Wiesen brettern. Der Wirt war früher echt ok,mittlerweile Hardliner auf der Gegenseite. Wundert mich nicht.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/durchs-hohe-gras-am-sonnenkopf.583443/

Wohlgemerkt, der Thread ist 5 Jahre alt und anscheinend hat keiner was daraus gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (25. September 2017)

Wahrscheinlich führt kein Weg daran vorbei, einen hochoffiziellen Club zu gründen um dann als E.V. Sich selbst Gehör zu verschaffen...


----------



## Stucka (25. September 2017)

wäre echt eine Überlegung wert!!


----------



## homerjay (25. September 2017)

Also ich wäre dabei, die IG Klettern ist ja auch so entstanden.


----------



## Deleted387192 (26. September 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2017)

Dito


----------



## homerjay (27. September 2017)

Mit dem Poeten, der dieses schöne Stück Poesie verfaßt hat, würde ich mich gerne mal unterhalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (27. September 2017)

Ich bin die kommenden 2 Wochen weg, aber denke wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und Ideen austauschen?


----------



## Roedler (27. September 2017)

Sieht man um Gschwend/Naturfreundehaus/Seifenmoos... mehrfach!

Es ist kein Verbot und es gibt schlimmeres als ein Riendviech..... eigentlich! Aber! Genau durch solche Schilder wird der "Leistungswanderer" bestärkt, dass es seine Wege sind! Das is das Problem!


----------



## homerjay (27. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sieht man um Gschwend/Naturfreundehaus/Seifenmoos... mehrfach!
> 
> Es ist kein Verbot und es gibt schlimmeres als ein Riendviech..... eigentlich! Aber! Genau durch solche Schilder wird der "Leistungswanderer" bestärkt, dass es seine Wege sind! Das is das Problem!



Sehe ich auch so. Eine gelungene Besucherlenkung sieht anders aus. In Graubünden dagegen:
"Trails und Wanderwege von rund
17000 Kilometer waren in Graubünden schon immer Orte
der Begegnung und stehen dabei verschiedenen Sportarten
zur Verfügung: sei es Wandern, Trail Running, Nordic
Walking oder eben Mountainbiken. Denn Biken ist auch
auf Wanderwegen zulässig, sofern in Einzelfällen nicht ein
ausdrückliches Verbot signalisiert ist. "

Geht eigentlich jemand privat oder von offizieller Seite (Allgäu GmbH, Stadt Sonthofen, usw.)am 12./13. Oktober zum Mountainbike Kongress nach Chur?


----------



## BiBaBergler (27. September 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sieht man um Gschwend/Naturfreundehaus/Seifenmoos... mehrfach!
> 
> Es ist kein Verbot und es gibt schlimmeres als ein Riendviech..... eigentlich! Aber! Genau durch solche Schilder wird der "Leistungswanderer" bestärkt, dass es seine Wege sind! Das is das Problem!



Naja, als RVler betitelt zu werden finde ich schon hart...


----------



## hofschalk (28. September 2017)

Bei einem Verein wäre ich auch dabei. Wundert mich sowieso, dass es im Allgäu keinerlei Vertretung für uns gibt


----------



## TRANSITION (29. September 2017)

In SF ist der Vossy ja ziemlich involviert und in KE gibts die BIKe - Bike Initiative Kempten. In wie weit die aber (überregional) organisiert sind weiß ich nicht


----------



## homerjay (29. September 2017)

Ich denke, der Vossy ist mit seiner Bikeschule ziemlich ausgelastet, zumindest meinem Eindruck nach hält sich die Außenwirkung seiner Initiative, von der wirklich super gemachten Anlage im Tannach mal abgesehen,  eher in Grenzen. Von anderen lokalen Initiativen ist mir auch nichts bekannt.

Es ist halt auch schwer, einen Haufen Individualsportler unter einen Hut zu bringen, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie viele Biker beim Vortrag vom Tilman Sobek anwesend waren, müsste sich da doch was machen lassen.

*Für die Sonthofer Biker*: Bitte macht mit im Netzwerk Fahrrad, das ist für jedermann offen! Da geht es zwar auch um andere Aspekte des Projektes Radstadt, aber wir Mountainbiker sind meist nur mit 1-3 Personen vertreten. Wir haben jeden Monat eine Sitzung, der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen und vielleicht können wir den Helmut und den Vossy dadurch auch ein bischen unterstützen.

Anmeldung unter: [email protected]

Unter der Emailadresse könnt Ihr auch Kritik und Anregungen loswerden.


----------



## Roedler (3. Oktober 2017)

Wieder einen neue Interessengemeinschaft/Verein oder ähnliches? Brauchen wir noch mal eine kleine Splittergruppe im Allgäu? Wer soll so kleine Gruppierungen ernst nehmen und wer soll die Arbeit machen? Schnell begeistert ist man gleich, bei etwas mitzumachen, aber wer macht die Arbeit und wer macht sie auf Jahre?

Es gibt schon Gruppierungen für uns. Wie gut sie arbeiten und wirken, wer kann das beurteilen?

Wege sanieren wird genau das suggerieren was Lipper Zipfel schon anmerkt. Es wird als versuch ein Anrecht zu schaffen gewertet. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, das bezwecken wir natürlich, obwohl es eigentlich eh gutes Recht ist.

Im DAV Panorama für diese Quartal ( https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...c69718/Panorama-5-2017-Berg-und-Tal_29009.pdf ) sind die Wege auch eines der „Titeltehmen“. Es wird die Gefahr für die Wege erläutert und auch Kritik über die bisherige Wegepolitik geübt.

Auch wir Bergradler sind erwähnt und das ein generelles Verbot der Offenheit der Alpenvereinen widerspricht!

Für mich, der Bergsport in vielen Varianten betreibt, wird es eh eng!! Und da ist der DAV natürlich eine treibende Kraft!

Das viele Menschen in den Bergen deplatziert sind möchte ich nicht an ihrer körperlichen Fitness und Trittsicherheit ausmachen, sondern viel mehr an ihrem Geiste und wie sie mit der Bergwelt und Anderen umgehen! Der Müll nimmt zu! Das darf man verstehen wie man will, sieht man sich aber stark besuchte Gipfel und Wege an, sieht man allenthalben Hinterlassenschaften besagter Leistungsalpinisten! Papiertaschentücher sind kein schnell verrotteten Biodünger und auf den Weg oder nur ein paar Meter weiter muss man auch nicht das entleeren, was viele im Hirn haben! Ich kann jetzt da mit den Stockenten, die den Weg ebenfalls hart zusetzen, Hunden und Partygängern weitermachen..... aber ! Ja, es wird eng in unsren Bergen! Aber ausgerechnet uns Bergradler an den Pranger stellen? Da mach ich nicht mit!


----------



## Roedler (3. Oktober 2017)

Übrigens Wege kaputt machen und so die Errosion begünstigen....


 
Hier fahren wirklich nur ganz ganz wenige MTB´ler


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2017)

https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/so...-mountainbike-strecken-sonthofen-8729494.html

War jemand von Euch auf dieser Veranstaltung und kann aus seiner Sicht schildern, was da gelaufen ist?
Bei Bedarf gern per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (5. Oktober 2017)

@mw.dd: 
Zitat:
_"Bei einer Informationsveranstaltung zum Thema Ausweisung von Mountainbike-Strecken im Rahmen der „Radstadt“-Entwicklung waren rund 50 Vertreter aus Alpwegverbänden, Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, Rechtlervereinigungen, Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft sowie Privateigentümer zusammengekommen."_

Ich denke, der einzige Biker, der da dabei war, war der Helmut. Und unter Kanalisierung verstehen die "... rund 50 Vertreter aus Alpwegverbänden, Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, Rechtlervereinigungen, Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft sowie Privateigentümer..." die Beschränkung auf zwei offizielle Strecken und die Sperrung aller übrigen Trails.


----------



## Roedler (5. Oktober 2017)

Die ganze Geschichte Radstadt Sonthofen oder die Geschichte mit der Allgäu GmbH schadet uns Bergradfahrern mehr als sie uns nutzen wird und spielt den Waldlern, Flintenschleppern und Tierschießer... genau in die Arme!


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> 50 Vertreter aus Alpwegverbänden, Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, Rechtlervereinigungen, Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft sowie Privateigentümer



Naja, die Eigenschaft als Biker schließt ja die anderen Funktionen nicht unbedingt aus


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. Oktober 2017)

Solange die Vertreter aus Alpwegverbänden, Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, Rechtlervereinigungen, Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft sowie Privateigentümer in der ganzen Sache keinen Geldwerten Vorteil sehen, wird da glaub nicht wirklich was vorangehen Streckenmäßig.


_[...] um über ausgeschilderte Strecken den Großteil der Biker „kanalisieren“ zu können, und so den Druck von Wegen und Strecken abzumildern, die für Jagd, Waldbewirtschaftung oder Naturschutz von Bedeutung seien._ [...]

Das ließt sich für mich, dass wir MTBler nicht mehr auf den in Wald planierten, in besserem Zustand als manche Landstraße und mittels EU-Fördergelder gebauten 'Forststrassen' fahren dürfen. Die sind ja schließlich für Jagd und Waldbewirtschaftung.
Alte und naturbelassenere Forstwege, die von den Waidmännern gemieden werden, weil man sich am SUV die Ölwann aufreissen könnte sind dann auch raus, weil ja für Naturschutz. 
Ich würde auf Streckenausweisung auf dem Illerradweg tippen


----------



## homerjay (6. Oktober 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren, in wessen Auftrag  der Rechtsanwalt auf dem Belangträgertreffen zur Rechtslage referiert hat.


----------



## homerjay (6. Oktober 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die ganze Geschichte Radstadt Sonthofen oder die Geschichte mit der Allgäu GmbH schadet uns Bergradfahrern mehr als sie uns nutzen wird und spielt den Waldlern, Flintenschleppern und Tierschießer... genau in die Arme!



Was erwartest Du, wenn Du Dich nicht persönlich engagieren willst? Oder habe ich Post #525 falsch verstanden?


----------



## Roedler (6. Oktober 2017)

Etwas..!
Ich meinen das eine weitere kleine Splittergruppe keinen Nachhalt hat! Wen interessiert es wenn wir hier wieder unser eigenes Ding durchziehen, weil wir uns keinem Anderen unterordnen möchten, der schon organisatorisch aufgestellt ist und einige weiterführende Erfahrungen hat? Wie viele MTB´ler bringen wir denn hier zusammen? 10, 20 gar 30? Wen interessieren diese 30? Wir haben nichts mit dem wir überzeugen können, was sollen wir einbringen? Das mancher (wenige) von uns schon seit kindes an da rumradelt und nun wegen den Fremden das nicht mehr gestattet sein soll?

Engagieren bringt nur was, wenn es auch erfolgversprechend ist! (Meine Meinung)

Ich meine diese Energie wäre sinnvoller eingebracht im DAV (wir sind auch Bergsportler...!) oder der DIMB!?

Die Anderen, sprich Alpwegverbände, Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, Rechtlervereinigungen, Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft sowie Privateigentümer sind uns personell und finanziell haushoch überlegen!

Ich mache mir schon lange Gedanken! Fakt ist das Bild vom MTB´ler ist nicht zuletzt durch genau diese vorher genannte Klientel recht negativ!


Gedanke:

Es wurde hier schon von verschiedener Seite angemerkt sich zum Erhalt der Wege einzubringen. Das wird aber aus mehreren Argumenten wohl nicht positiv aufgenommen werden. Und einfach so an einem Weg „herumbasteln“ geht eh nicht.


Ein anderer Ansatz in diese Richtung wäre sich zu einer Aufräumaktion zu sammeln? Dazu benötigt man doch keine Genehmigung? Oder etwa doch? Auf vielen hoch fragmentierten Wegen wie z.B. Iseler, Hörner, Sonnenköpfe, Nagelfluh.... sieht man die Hinterlassenschaften der sehnlichst erwünschten hochleistungs Bergwanderern. Eine Aktion wir säubern die Berge....!? Mit den nötigen Außenrum natürlich... mal sehen wie viele MTB´ler da zusammenkommen würden??


Bei unsren Freunden mit denen wir die Berge teilen!:


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2017)

Unvorteilhaft, wie sie im Schlamm durch Furchen fahren


----------



## Deleted387192 (7. Oktober 2017)

Betreten heißt Wandern oder Skifahren... gute Regelung.....
Noch ein kleiner Lacher anbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (8. Oktober 2017)

Sorry Männer, erst jetzt mal wieder reingeschaut. Thema ist furchtbar komplex. Nochmal: es gibt einen Stufenplan, um Ruhe in die Sache zu bringen. Es handelt sich hier um die offizielle Variante, endlich eine durchgängige MTB-Strecke im Allgäu mit Anbindung an das Ostallgäu und Tirol und nach Westen aufzubauen. Dieses offizielle Variante ist mit immensen Vorteilen für die Eigentümer/Verbände etc. verbunden (Haftungsfreistellung, Verkehrssicherung, Infrastruktur wie Beschilderung, vernünftige Gatter etc.), so sie denn endlich diese Angebote annehmen. Ich kann jetzt hier nur für SF sprechen. Um endlich mit dem Thema voranzukommen, will die Stadt auf eigenem Grund (!) und auf eigenen Wegen Bikestrecken vorhalten. Dazu soll es eine Nord- (Bereich Bildstöckle etc.) und eine Süd-Variante (Sonthofer Hof etc.) geben. Diese beiden Varianten werden in den nächsten Wochen mit den sogenannten Belangträgern (Jagd, Forst, Alpwegverbände etc.) nochmal und nochmal und nochmal abgestimmt. Sind diese fixiert, Stufe 2. Dann wird versucht, in diese - zweifellos für ambitionierte Biker und Locals nicht sonderlich interessante - aber für die breite Masse und die Touris und die mit Unterstützung fahrenden Radler doch wichtigen Strecken - Varianten einzubauen, diese zu beschildern, mit Gattern auszustatten usw. usw.. Ist dies gemacht, geht SF den weiteren Weg mit Step 3 und versucht, dann z.B. zum Beispiel endlich den Stöckle-Trail zu legalisieren (der ausnahmslos !! über Privatgrund führt) und zusätzlich einen schönen Flowtrail anzulegen. Die beiden letzten Geschichten hat sich der Vossy von der BPI schon angeschaut. Habt doch bitte Verständnis, dass dieser Prozess Geduld brauch, weil so sakrisch kompliziert. Ihr glaubt nicht, was da alles beachtet werden muss, um überhaupt etwas (!) auf den Weg zu bringen.

Das Statement von Roedler, dass das Engagement den Bikern nix bringt, versteh ich nicht.

Wir haben auf der Sitzung deutlich gemacht, dass, wenn unsere Bemühungen nicht fruchten, wir uns komplett aus der Story rausnehmen und alles exakt so belassen, wie es jetzt ist. Keine Übernahme der Verkehrssicherung, keine Haftungsfreistellung, keine Beschilderung. Ende im Gelände. Jeder fährt wie er will und wo er will und kann sich direkt gerne mit dem Gegenüber auseinandersetzen. Die Stadt MUSS hier nicht aktiv werden, will das aber sehr gerne, um für ALLE Vorteile zu schaffen. Habt ihr nicht auch die Schnauze voll von dem Theater da Draußen?? Dieses Angemache, diese Kritik??? Und nochmal: glaubt doch nicht, dass es nicht überall hinter den Kulissen kracht. Wir fahren an den Gardasee, ins Vinschgau - die haben GENAU die gleichen Probleme, nur bekommen wir die nicht mit. Ist ja auch easy, den Stress haben die vor Ort. So, musste mal raus.

Ich häng mittendrin (allerdings nicht mehr lange) und bekomm von Euch und von der Gegenseite Zunder, und das nicht zu knapp, weil ich mich "geoutet" habe als leidenschaftlicher Biker, der aber nicht der "hardcore-Fraktion" angehört.

Es wurde und wird immer dargestellt, dass diese erhoffte "Kanalsierung" vor allem die Ferien-Biker, die breite Masse und die Akku-Biker betrifft, um hier den Druck von anderen Wegen wegzunehmen, wo die nichts verloren haben (auch manche von uns nicht) und das es gar nicht gelingen KANN, alle nur auf "genehmigte" Wege zu bringen. Funzt weder bei Wanderern noch bei Skitourengängern oder Schneeschuhwanderern oder Trailrunnern.

Der Anwalt, der die rechtliche Situation wer, wann, wo, wie Radeln darf, dargestellt hat, ist vom Fach (!), auf unserer Seite und hat ganz klar aufgezeigt, wo die Grenzen der "Belangträger" sind bzw. was explizit durch die Rechtslage abgedeckt ist. Allenthalben großes Erstaunen auf der Seite der "Belangträger"!! Geholt wurde der Anwalt durch die Stadt, um mal diese ganzen Unsicherheiten und Halbwissen aus dem Weg zu räumen.

So, nu Feuer frei


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. Oktober 2017)




----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2017)

Kein Feuer, nur Hinweise:


Stucka schrieb:


> (der ausnahmslos !! über Privatgrund führt)


Für das Betretungsrecht spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Grundstück in Privat- oder sonstigem Besitz steht.


Stucka schrieb:


> (Haftungsfreistellung, Verkehrssicherung, Infrastruktur wie Beschilderung,


Routenempfehlungen auf vorhandenen Wegen erfordern keine "Haftungsfreistellung" und haben auch praktisch keinen Einfluss auf die Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Und strenggenommen müsste der Grundbesitzer sogar die Beschilderung dulden, ohne dazu gefragt zu werden.

Gilt natürlich alles nur für DE.


----------



## Roedler (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> S
> 
> Das Statement von Roedler, dass das Engagement den Bikern nix bringt, versteh ich nicht.



Ich habe nicht geschrieben das Engagement den Bikern nix bringt!

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ein Engagement einer weiteren kleinen Splittergruppe nichts, nicht viel, bringt! Die Masse macht es eben auch da!


----------



## Stucka (8. Oktober 2017)

"Die ganze Geschichte Radstadt Sonthofen oder die Geschichte mit der Allgäu GmbH schadet uns Bergradfahrern mehr als sie uns nutzen wird und spielt den Waldlern, Flintenschleppern und Tierschießer... genau in die Arme!"

Sorry, Roedler. War auf den o.a. Satz von Dir bezogen.

@mw.dd. Beim Stöckletrail geht es darum, den bisher illegalen Trail zu legalisieren. Das ist der Kern. Wenn die Eigentümer da ein paar Baumstämme "liegen lassen" oder ein bisschen Gelände verschieben, wars das mit dem Trail. Vom Betretungrecht her hast du natürlich Recht.

Die Haftungsfreistellung ist ein Angebot für die Eigentümer, weil viele Unsicherheiten von denen in die Richtung gehen, was ist wenn ein Biker auf meinem Grund stürzt etc., bin ich dran etc.

Sorry Jungs, bin kein Anwalt...


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Die Haftungsfreistellung ist ein Angebot für die Eigentümer, weil viele Unsicherheiten von denen in die Richtung gehen, was ist wenn ein Biker auf meinem Grund stürzt etc., bin ich dran etc.


Da ist Aufklärung angesagt. Für BaWü gibt es ein Handbuch zur Streckenausweisung, das zumindest dieses Thema halbwegs brauchbar abräumt. Vielleicht hilft das?
https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...eisung-von-mountainbike-strecken-vorgestellt/


Stucka schrieb:


> Der Anwalt, der die rechtliche Situation wer, wann, wo, wie Radeln darf, dargestellt hat, ist vom Fach (!), auf unserer Seite und hat ganz klar aufgezeigt, wo die Grenzen der "Belangträger" sind bzw. was explizit durch die Rechtslage abgedeckt ist. Allenthalben großes Erstaunen auf der Seite der "Belangträger"!! Geholt wurde der Anwalt durch die Stadt, um mal diese ganzen Unsicherheiten und Halbwissen aus dem Weg zu räumen.


BTW: Großartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> "Die ganze Geschichte Radstadt Sonthofen oder die Geschichte mit der Allgäu GmbH schadet uns Bergradfahrern mehr als sie uns nutzen wird und spielt den Waldlern, Flintenschleppern und Tierschießer... genau in die Arme!"
> 
> Sorry, Roedler. War auf den o.a. Satz von Dir bezogen.
> 
> .



Naja, durch die Radstadt und das Allgäu zur GmbH machen, werden wir auf Strecken (wenige Strecken!?) verbannt! Das wird auch publik gemacht! Jetzt wird der Ein oder Andere sagen, oh Bildstöckle und Leybach ist doch toll. Ja, für eine kurze Feierabendrunde oder so zwischen zwei Regenschauen... sicher. Und das war es dann aber auch?

Zum „Hacken“ fahr ich gerne mal in einen Bikepark, das wäre jetzt nicht das Problem. Aber ich will gar nicht immer „Stempeln“, ich will einfach auch mal eine Tour fahren mit tragen, laufen....über ein paar Stunden, abwechslungsreich und konditionell wie technisch fordernd. Mit entsprechender Rücksicht/Verhalten geht das zuweilen noch. Wenn aber nun Hinz und Kunz wissen, das wir nur noch gewisse (zwei) Stecken fahren dürfen, dann sieht sich die rüstige Rentnerin, der Rentner, der Wildschütz, der Ökonom, der Fichtenwirt, der Zitzenschlecker und und und im Recht und zum Handeln verpflichtet! Es wird so sein!

Probleme im Hintergrund, ob im Vinschgau oder Gardasee...

Es gibt auch Probleme mit Wanderern, gar nicht so wenige. Werden die jetzt auch von Wegen ferngehalten/ausgegrenzt?

Ich akzeptiere einfach den Grund nicht!

Nur als Beilspiel Bildstöckle; ist der ganz oberste Bereich nicht durch die Biker der Erosion ausgesetzt, sondern als vor ca. 2 Jahren dort „gestreckt“ wurde und auch im mittleren und unteren Bereich haben die Holzer dem ganzen die Tore geöffnet! Wildschutz, ja wenn neben dran eh gleich ein asphaltierter Alpweg geht auf dem der Ökonom mit seinem 900er Vario und 25m³ Ladewagen runterprescht, erschrickt sich das Wild nur durch den Freilauf der Hopenabe eines MTB´ler. Wenn dann die Familie aus dem Unterland durch die Wälder wandert und Hans-Jürgen schreit Kevin und Schakeline kommt hier hin.... Erschrickt sich das Wild nur durch das Geschnaufe vom MTB´ler. Wenn jetzt der Jäger mit seinem Daimler G auf extra für ihn präparierten Weg bis an den Jägerstand fährt, dort bei ein zwei Flachmännen auf etwas wartet, auf das er anlegen kann, dann ist der MTB´ler in gefahr.......?

Es geht hier zum allergrößten Teil um Egoismus. Ich, mir, mein, meins, mir, I …..

Wege kaputtmachen, ja machen wir z.T. Andere aber auch und viel viel mehr! Wild verscheuchen, ja machen wir z.T. Andere aber noch viel mehr! Wanderer gefährden, ja machen wir, sie gefährden sich selber aber viel viel mehr! Diese Argumente ziehen nicht! Das muss man auch deutlich machen!


War mal ein schöne weitgeblich naturbelassener Wanderweg ....das hier gaschah nicht wegen uns MTB´ler!


----------



## Stucka (8. Oktober 2017)

noch einmal: nach jahrelanger Ignoranz und dem Fokus nur auf Wanderer (Allgäu-Triologie) durch die Allgäu GmbH und den parallel wegbrechenden Übernachtungszahlen wurde erst dem Thema Rennrad/Rad (Allgäu Runde) Aufmerksamkeit gezollt, seit ein paar Monaten hat man die Biker als Zielgruppe ausgewählt. Und das in Zeiten, wo längst der Großteil der Szene am Allgäu durchfährt in Richtung Süden, weil da angeblich alles besser ist. Dann muss es auch gleich der große Wurf mit einer Allgäu-Premium-Strecke sein, ohne erstmal an der Basis (sprich den Gemeinden) nachzufragen, was es gibt, wo die Probleme liegen und wie die gemeistert werden könnten.

Was Sonthofen zur Zeit macht,ist, die Stadt in Richtung Zukunft zu trimmen. Deshalb das nachhaltige Projekt "Radstadt". Nur ein kleiner Teil, aber sehr wichtiger Teil davon, ist das Thema Bikestrecken. Dieses Thema hätte man auch ohne die Allgäu GmbH aufgegriffen, weil Handlungsbedarf besteht, weil der Zoff draußen eskaliert. Auf der einen Seite dieses "ich fahre wo ich will, wann ich will, und wie ich will", auf der anderen Seite "mein Grund, meine Wiese, meine Rechte (!?), meine Ansprüche". Wie bitte soll man da zusammenkommen.

Was ändert sich für die einheimischen Biker, ausgewiesene und beschilderte Strecken hin oder her?? Nichts, weil die sich auskennen und ihre Hot Spots sowieso fahren. Den zeig mir, der seinen Lieblingstrail nicht auch künftig fährt. Ich bin jedes Mal bockmassig, wenn wieder und wieder neue Wege in die Wälder gefräst werden, damit auch jeder Stadel, jeder Hochsitz und jede einzelne Fichte anfahrbar werden. Genau die Leute, die da wegschauen, kritisieren uns, wenn wir ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen unserem Lieblingshobby nachgehen. Trotz oder gerade deswegen muss man diesen Leuten sprechen und sie auf ihre - für mich - fragwürdige Einstellung ansprechen.

So, hiermit beende ich mal meine Beiträge zu dem Thema, weil ich sonst echt noch Zweifel habe, ob ich mir das weitere Engagement überhaupt noch antun soll.


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Oktober 2017)

@Stucka
Mach weiter


----------



## Roedler (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> So, hiermit beende ich mal meine Beiträge zu dem Thema, weil ich sonst echt noch Zweifel habe, ob ich mir das weitere Engagement überhaupt noch antun soll.


Wieso, wegen meinen Beiträgen? Sehe das doch weitestgehend wie du, nur das ich kleine Splitterguppen nicht für Zielführend halte!


----------



## BiBaBergler (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> So, hiermit beende ich mal meine Beiträge zu dem Thema, weil ich sonst echt noch Zweifel habe, ob ich mir das weitere Engagement überhaupt noch antun soll.



Lass dich von der Skepsis hier nicht abbringen. Die ist ja ned gegen dich gerichtet, sondern gegen dieses 'Hau Ruck' Konzept, das hier aus dem Boden gestampft werden soll. Ich mein, klar muss irgendwo, irgendwer und irgendwann mal damit angefangen werden an den bestehenden Verhältnissen etwas zu ändern. 
Und gerade wie du selber schreibst, nach dieser Jahrelangen Ignoranz der Radfahrer als Gruppe.... das macht es halt schwierig.
Mit der Skepsis sind wir MTBler schlussendlich auch ned anders als die anderen Interessensgemeinschaften. 
Da sind halt Allgäuer dabei ... und woisch ja sell ... was d'r Baur id kennt, frisst er id. 

Ich fänd es gut wenn ich hier weiters über den akutellen Stand lesen kann.


----------



## An der Alb (8. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Was ändert sich für die einheimischen Biker, ausgewiesene und beschilderte Strecken hin oder her?? Nichts, weil die sich auskennen und ihre Hot Spots sowieso fahren. Den zeig mir, der seinen Lieblingstrail nicht auch künftig fährt



Machen wir in Württemberg doch auch. 2-Meter-Regel hin oder her. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. Oktober 2017)

Fakt ist doch, dass sich im Moment viele Veränderungen ergeben und es sicherlich einige Dinge geben wird, die uns nicht gefallen. Kompromisse werden  gemacht werden müssen, und lieber versucht man da doch sich einzubringen. Hinterher dann alles zu kritisieren ist immer leicht- außerdem wäre es doch auch ein Zeichen den Skeptikern und Bike Gegnern gegenüber, dass es eine vernünftige Gruppe gibt, die Engagement zeigt und Verantwortung übernimmt- eventuell auch als Ansprechpartner für diverse Probleme.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> das wir nur noch gewisse (zwei) Stecken fahren dürfen



Ein wie auch immer zusammengesetzter Arbeitskreis hat nicht die Macht, sowas zu beschließen.


----------



## homerjay (9. Oktober 2017)

@Stucka:

Erstmal vielen Dank für Dein Engagement! Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir, daß Du Dir das antust und ich hoffe, dass Deine Bemühungen von Erfolg gekrönt sind. 

War natürlich auch ein kluger Schachzug, den Rechtsanwalt zur recht eindeutigen Rechtslage referieren zu lassen, der in seiner Rechtsanwalts- und Steuerberaterkanzlei auch viele Wald-, Forst-, Jagd- und Weidegenossenschaften vertritt und der auch noch Vorsitzender der DAV Sektion Oberstdorf ist.

Ich würde hier gerne weiter Beiträge von Dir lesen.

@Roedler:

Zuerst einmal solltest Du die Allgäu GmbH und das Radstadt Projekt in Sonthofen nicht in einen Topf werfen. Das hat überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun.

Außerdem ist es in meinen Augen sinnvoll und wichtig, sich einzubringen. Ob man da gleich einen Verein gründen muss, weiß ich nicht. Die Gegner sind jedenfalls alle in Genossenschaften oder Vereinen organisiert. Im Gegensatz dazu werden wir Biker als amorphe und anonyme Masse wahrgenommen. Von den von Dir genannten Vereinen würde ich mir nicht allzu viel erwarten. Bislang habe ich weder vom DAV noch von der DIMB offizielle Stellungnahmen zur Situation im Allgäu und zu den Projekten gehört. Im Netzwerk Fahrrad in Sonthofen ist meines Wissen bislang auch nur der ADFC vertreten.

Die Konflikte sind da, aus meiner Sicht weniger mit den Wanderern, sondern eher mit Jagd und Forst, und die müssen gelöst werden. Und das geht nur, wenn man miteinander spricht.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Oktober 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, dass ein Engagement einer weiteren kleinen Splittergruppe nichts, nicht viel, bringt! Die Masse macht es eben auch da!



Ihr müsst Euch organisieren, nur dann werdet Ihr Gehör finden.

Das könnte ein lokaler Verein sein, der bei der DIMB Mitglied wird, oder auch eine DIMB IG.
https://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/dimb-vor-ort

Je nach Situation kann auch eine Mitgliedschaft in der DAV Sektion gut sein, wenn die DAV Sektion für das Thema MTB offen ist.

Wir haben die Diskussion aktuell im gesamten dt. Alpenraum. Die DIMB IG bay. Voralpen ist z.B. bei den Gesprächen zu den Konzepten um den Tegernsee immer mit eingeladen. Alleine das hilft schon, wenn ein MTB Vertreter mit am Tisch sitzt, weil sonst nur über uns hinweg entschieden wird.

Die BIKe Initiative Kempten zeigt auch dass es geht. Hinter der Position der BIKe steht auch beratend die DIMB.

Wichtig ist, dass die MTB Vertreter überall die gleiche Position vertreten. Bei der DIMB ist dies vereinfacht gesagt: Die Akzeptanz des freie Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker ist Grundvorraussetzung. Dort wo Bedarf besteht oder der Tourismus Angebote schaffen möchte, können MTB Routen beschildert oder MTB Strecken angelegt werden. Diese sind immer nur als ein Zusatzangebot zum Betretungsrecht zu verstehen. Wenn diese attraktiv sind, dann wird auch ein gewünschter Lenkungseffekt eintreten, ohne dass es ein Verbot der übrigen Wege benötigt. Das ist zugleich auch die Herausforderung an den Tourismus, bei den MTB Konzepten auf die Qualität zu achten, und nicht einfach nur irgendwas anzubieten, was von den Bestandsträgern als akzeptabel angesehen wird, aber an der Zielgruppe MTB vorbei geht.

Wir von der DIMB können euch mit unserer Expertise unterstützen. Aber das Engagement muss von den lokalen Bikern vor Ort kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgaeu_tobias (10. Oktober 2017)

*Bike-Verbote an Alpspitze/Edelsberg?*

Laut OpenStreetMap sind viele Trails auf der Alpspitze / dem Edelsberg für MTB gesperrt.
Dies kann man auf der OpenMtbMap oder auf http://www.mtbmap.cz/ sehen.

Sind diese Bike-Verbote auf OpenStreetMap korrekt kartografiert? Ist auf all diesen Trails tatsächlich Biken verboten?

Wie wird das in der Allltagspraxis dort gehandhabt? Gab es schon Streitigkeiten oder gar Anzeigen? Kann man, wenn man rücksichtsvoll und vernünftig fährt und freundlich grüßt, dort trotzdem fahren? Wird das geduldet / toleriert?


----------



## kamikater (10. Oktober 2017)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist nur der Weg über Maria Trost runter mit Verbot belegt.


----------



## homerjay (19. Oktober 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BikeA-D...gäu-1692266297682595/posts/?ref=page_internal

Es wäre sicher gut, wenn da morgen viele Biker anwesend wären. Ich werde es vermutlich nicht schaffen...


----------



## TRANSITION (19. Oktober 2017)

Hmm unter der Woche ist blöd...muss doch Geld verdienen um mir das radeln zu finanzieren


----------



## Roedler (19. Oktober 2017)

Mhm, Nachmittag wird knapp....denke ich komme mit Licht?


----------



## Stucka (24. Oktober 2017)

Ok, Kollegen: hätte Jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit auf einen "Bikerstammtisch" in Sonthofen, um mal eine mögliche Strategie oder ein Outing zu besprechen??


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Ok, Kollegen: hätte Jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit auf einen "Bikerstammtisch" in Sonthofen, um mal eine mögliche Strategie oder ein Outing zu besprechen??



Servus

Wenn es mir Zeitlich möglich ist , würde ich mich auch gerne etwas für unsere Anliegen Einsetzen.
Und dafür fände ich es nicht schlecht , wenn wir uns gelegentlich mal zusammensetzen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wann? 
Wo?


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (24. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wenn es mir Zeitlich möglich ist , würde ich mich auch gerne etwas für unsere Anliegen Einsetzen.
> Und dafür fände ich es nicht schlecht , wenn wir uns gelegentlich mal zusammensetzen.



Schließe mich an. Auch ich bringe mich gerne ein, wenn es mir zeitlich möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (25. Oktober 2017)

Super Jungs! Warten wir noch auf weitere Rückmeldungen, dann suche ich Wirtschaft und wir machen erstes, lässiges Treffen.


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (25. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Super Jungs! Warten wir noch auf weitere Rückmeldungen, dann suche ich Wirtschaft und wir machen erstes, lässiges Treffen.



Hallo Helmut,

darf ich die BIKe dazu einladen?
Falls ja: Hättest Du mir einen kurzen Text, um was es bei dem Treffen gehen soll?

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## homerjay (25. Oktober 2017)

@Stucka: Gute Idee, bin dabei!


----------



## Hinouf (25. Oktober 2017)

@Stucka 
Komm auch wenn es mir ausgeht.


----------



## Deleted387192 (25. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Stucka (25. Oktober 2017)

@ Tobias, warte bitte noch mit Einladung von Bike, lieber erst dann, wenn wir uns abgestimmt haben, wie wann was.
@ Alle: dann grobe Richtung nach den Herbstferien, oder? Nächste Steps in SF sind ein weiteres "Radstadtforum", wo Leute eingeladen werden, die den ganzen Prozess mit Bikestrecken schon erfolgreich durchlebt haben, damit man mal aufzeigen kann, wie so etwas ausschauen könnte. Sind noch am Überlegen (aufgrund der Plattform, die die Presse bei uns Jägersleuten, Verbänden und Politikern gibt, die mehr als skeptisch oder sogar strikt dagegen sind) eine Podiumsdiskussion anzusetzen, wo mal Tacheles geredet werden kann. Moderation über neutralen Veranstaltungsleiter, Podium besetzt mit "Hardlinern" beider Fraktionen. Könnte reinigende Wirkung haben, aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch sehr kontraproduktiv sein. Noch ist nix entschieden oder in Vorbereitung. Eure Meinung? Ja, reinhauen oder erstmal die weitere Entwicklung abwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Oktober 2017)

Reinhauen,  gewartet wird schon zu lange.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke auch , das es endlich mal Zeit wird Eindeutig Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted387192 (25. Oktober 2017)

...Stellung beziehen ja, aber vorher die Stellung zu definieren fände ich wichtig. Sonst gibts bei so etwas erfahrungsgemäß immer Einzelfall Diskussionen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Oktober 2017)

Radix123 schrieb:


> ...Stellung beziehen ja, aber vorher die Stellung zu definieren fände ich wichtig. Sonst gibts bei so etwas erfahrungsgemäß immer Einzelfall Diskussionen...



Genau deswegen fände ich ja ein Treffen von uns Wichtig


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich möchte gerne folgende Ideen als Anregung in die Diskussion einbringen:

DIMB: Legalize Freeride – Position und Ziele

Das Ziel der DIMB ist die Einrichtung einer ausreichenden Zahl legaler Strecken, auf denen Freerider, Downhiller und Dirtbiker dem faszinierenden Sport nachgehen können. Ziel ist auch, damit die Spirale aus Errichtung nicht genehmigter Spots, deren Abriss und Wiederaufbau an anderer Stelle zu durchbrechen. Das schont die Natur, den Steuersäckel und die Nerven auf allen Seiten. Legale Angebote machen Sinn, denn alle haben was davon:

Sportler erhalten dringend benötigte legale Trainingsmöglichkeiten
Kanalisierung des Bauens und Fahrens entlastet die Natur
Konfliktpotenzial mit anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern wird reduziert
Jugendliche finden beim Bauen und Biken eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung
Touristisches Angebot stärkt Gastronomie und regionale Wirtschaft
Haftungsrechtliche Probleme werden gelöst
Wettkampfstätte steigert Attraktivität der Gemeinde und Region
Aber: Legalisierungsverfahren können kompliziert sein. Deswegen haben wir den Legalize Freeride Leitfaden und das Legalize-Beraterteam eingerichtet, die Legalisierungswillige sogar vor Ort unterstützen, wenn es notwendig ist.

Mit unserem Pilotprojekten Flowtrail Stromberg und Flowtrail Ottweiler sowie vielen weiteren Projekten zeigen wir tagtäglich, dass es geht und wie man das in der Praxis umsetzt.

Beispiele, Downloads und Kontakt zum Beraterteam unter https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride
__________
Und von https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/flowtrails :

… Zudem sind Flowtrails hervorragend geeignet, in konfliktbehafteten Gebieten eine funktionierende Besucherlenkung zu installieren, die ohne Verbote auskommt. Denn dieses Trailangebot wird von der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Biker der langweiligen Forstpistenabfahrt mit Fußgängerslalom vorgezogen. Die DIMB berät Flowtrail-Interessenten und bietet ab 2012 eine bundesweite Zertifizierung derartiger Strecken an. Interessenten können sich gerne an [email protected]  wenden.

Bei der größten Rad-Reisemesse Deutschlands, dem Traveltalk bei der Eurobike-Messe 2011 in Friedrichshafen, wurde das Konzept von Initiatorin Jutta Kleeberg und Thomas Kleinjohann einer großen Zahl interessierter Zuhörer der Tourismusbranche vorgestellt. Den Vortrag im Pecha Kucha Format sehen Sie hier [ http://www.techcast.com/events/eurobike/2011/de/09/ ]. Eine weitere Präsentation (5,3 MB) zu diesem Thema ist hier [ https://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/130201_flowtrail_bad_endbach.pdf ]verfügbar.

Viele Streckenimpressionen und Videos finden Sie auf der Seite www.flowtrail-stromberg.de, der Präsentation eines äußerst erfolgreichen Flowtrails, der in kürzester Zeit viele Fans gefunden hat.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Oktober 2017)

Die DIMB hat Konzepte. Sowohl was das Thema Legalize angeht, als auch das Thema Betretungsrecht und touristische MTB Konzepte. Aber auch Lobbybildung vor Ort durch eine DIMB IG. 
Ich kann anbieten mich einzubringen. Da ich aber etwa 4h Anfahrt habe muss ich immer schauen wie ich Termine koordiniere und ob es dann passt. Eine telefonische Beratung im Vorfeld wäre in jedem Fall sinnvoll. Ich bin in Kontakt zu Stucka.


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (26. Oktober 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> @ Tobias, warte bitte noch mit Einladung von Bike …



Nur, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt: Ich meinte nicht die Zeitschrift BIKE, sondern die BIKe Bike-Initiative Kempten (insbesondere deren Gründer Stefan Sommerfeld).


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2017)

allgaeu_tobias schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne folgende Ideen als Anregung in die Diskussion einbringen



Sollte die fehlende ausschließlich zum Radfahren im Wald vorgesehene Strecke/Wettkampfstätte/touristisches Angebot Euer Problem sein, kann ein "Flowtrail" eine der möglichen Lösungen sein.

So wie ich die Konfliktlage aus diesem Thread und diversen anderen Quellen aus der Ferne beurteilen kann, geht es aber zuerst mal um die allgemeine Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens bei Grundstücksbesitzern, Jägern und Touristikern (anders kann ich mir die Forderung nach einer 2-Meter-Regel nicht erklären). Dafür ist eine spezielle Radfahrstrecke nicht unbedingt förderlich, da sie oft zu verstärkten Sperrbestrebungen auf allen anderen Wegen führt.

Ob man


ciao heiko schrieb:


> touristische MTB Konzepte


dann engagierten Laien/Ehrenamtlern überlässt sollte erst besprochen werden, wenn das geklärt ist.


----------



## homerjay (26. Oktober 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So wie ich die Konfliktlage aus diesem Thread und diversen anderen Quellen aus der Ferne beurteilen kann, geht es aber zuerst mal um die allgemeine Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens bei Grundstücksbesitzern, Jägern und Touristikern (anders kann ich mir die Forderung nach einer 2-Meter-Regel nicht erklären). Dafür ist eine spezielle Radfahrstrecke nicht unbedingt förderlich, da sie oft zu verstärkten Sperrbestrebungen auf allen anderen Wegen führt.
> 
> Ob man
> (touristische MTB Konzepte)
> dann engagierten Laien/Ehrenamtlern überlässt sollte erst besprochen werden, wenn das geklärt ist.



Soweit ich das überblicken kann, gibt es in Sonthofen als Teil des Radstadtprojektes auch ein professionell erarbeitetes Tourismuskonzept bzw. die Unterstützung durch die Stadtverwaltung einschließlich des Tourismusdirektors. In der Tat wird der Mountainbiketourismus bei vielen Gastgebern nicht wahrgenommen, aber viele Rechtler sind auch Privatvermieter, so daß ich hier schon einen Ansatzpunkt sehe. Wobei ich das eher in Einzelgesprächen klären würde, als in einer Podiumsdiskussion. Aber am besten besprechen wir das mal in Ruhe bei einem hopfenhaltigen Regenerationsgetränk.


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (26. Oktober 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dafür ist eine spezielle Radfahrstrecke nicht unbedingt förderlich, da sie oft zu verstärkten Sperrbestrebungen auf allen anderen Wegen führt.



Richtig, wir müssen aufpassen, dass ein Trailangebot für Mountainbiker nicht zu Bikeverboten auf anderen Wegen führt.

Ich denke aber, wenn wir einen Teil der Action-suchenden Biker (Downhiller, Freerider etc.) von den gemeinsamen Wegen (shared Trails) bringen, weil es attraktive Flowtrails gibt, sorgt das auf den restlichen Wegen für Entlastung, sodass ein respektvolles Miteinander möglich bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2017)

allgaeu_tobias schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, wenn wir einen Teil der Action-suchenden Biker (Downhiller, Freerider etc.) von den gemeinsamen Wegen (shared Trails) bringen, weil es attraktive Flowtrails gibt, sorgt das auf den restlichen Wegen für Entlastung, sodass ein respektvolles Miteinander möglich bleibt.



Wenn die Belastung durch eine Vielzahl von Nutzern mit unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen das Problem ist (war in Stromberg und Ottweiler nicht der Fall, sowas ist eher in den Naherholungsräumen der Ballungszentren der Fall), dann helfen spezielle Strecken natürlich schon, wobei man DHler/Freerider mit "Flowtrails" eher nicht locken kann - die brauchen was anspruchsvolleres, am besten mit Lift.

Jedenfalls würde ich es vermeiden, eine solche Idee in den Vordergrund zu stellen.


----------



## Stucka (26. Oktober 2017)

Sorry Tobias, da habe ich dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden. Da habe ich das kleine "e" hinter BIK übersehen. Die Initiative ist natürlich herzlich willkommen!


----------



## homerjay (27. Oktober 2017)

Ein bischen vermisse ich in der aktuellen Diskussion die Stimmen der Leute, die mit Mountainbiken und Bikes auch Geld verdienen. 

Wir haben ja mit Newmen sogar einen Komponentenhersteller der im Allgäu produziert. Und dann fallen mir z.B noch TrailXperience, Amplifi, Raaw und Peakrider ein. Auch die Gastgeber, die bevorzugt auf junges Publikum setzen, ich denke da z.B. an die Explorer-Hotels, sollten sich mal melden. Und bei Canyon konstruiert ja auch ein Allgäuer, der an der Hochschule Kempten studiert hat. 

"Mountainbiken als Wirtschaftsfaktor", das wäre doch auch mal ein Thema für das Forum Radstadt. Ich denke wir sollten, wie auch die Gegner der Biker, öffentliche Veranstaltungen als Bühne nutzen. Die Berichterstattung über den Vortrag vom Tilman Sobek war ja eher positiv.

Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat die Standortentwicklungsabteilung der Allgäu GmbH dann ja mehr Interesse am Thema Mountainbike, als die Tourismusabteilung.


----------



## CampoDeVerano (27. Oktober 2017)

Servus Tobi, Heiko, Helmut und alle anderen!

Sehr gerne würde ich zu einem Stammtisch in Sonthofen kommen und darüber sprechen, wie wir den Willen bei den politischen Entscheidungsträgern und Rechtlern erzeugen ein offizielles MTB-Wegenetz, Flowtrais und / oder Trailabfahrten freizugeben oder neu zu bauen. 

Sagt mir bitte wann und wo. Ab 19:00 Uhr, außer Mittwochs geht fast immer. 

Besten Gruß
Stefan

BIKe - Bike-Initiative Kempten
Visit us on Facebook


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. Oktober 2017)

Kontakt zu Raaw, Trailxperience, Evoc und diversen anderen habe ich... ist aber denke ich ein bisschen früh, sollten wir nicht erstmal unsere Position definieren?


----------



## Stucka (28. Oktober 2017)

Hey Lipper-Zipfel! Da hasch heute einen Leserbrief rausghaut......  Wenn mal Begleitschutz im Gelände brauchsch, sag Bescheid


----------



## Hinouf (28. Oktober 2017)

Gibts da einen Link, oder vielleicht ein Bildchen? Danke schön.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, aber das mußte sein.
Helmut klar immer.


----------



## BiBaBergler (28. Oktober 2017)

Hat den originalen Artikel 'Mountainbiker im Wald' auch noch jemand am Start? ... Damit man das große ganze sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2017)

CampoDeVerano schrieb:


> ein offizielles MTB-Wegenetz, ... und / oder Trailabfahrten freizugeben


Ich denke ja, es wäre zumindest den Einheimischen mit einem klaren Bekenntnis der Grundbesitzer, Jäger und der Allgäu GmbH zur Wegfreiheit für Radfahrer mehr geholfen.


----------



## Roedler (28. Oktober 2017)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Hat den originalen Artikel 'Mountainbiker im Wald' auch noch jemand am Start? ... Damit man das große ganze sieht


https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/a...-Oberallgaeu-verschaerft-sich;art2745,2521362


----------



## Roedler (28. Oktober 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/a...-Oberallgaeu-verschaerft-sich;art2745,2521362




Und weils gut passt!

https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/l...winden-alter-Wege-aus-Karten;art26090,2521734

Unsere Jäger....



Selber so viel Dreck am Stecken!??


----------



## Roedler (28. Oktober 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das mußte sein.
> Helmut klar immer.



Puh!
Ob es eine Reaktion gibt bin ich gespannt?

Nicht das sie auf dich jetzt zur Jagd blasen....


----------



## FaboM (28. Oktober 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ein bischen vermisse ich in der aktuellen Diskussion die Stimmen der Leute, die mit Mountainbiken und Bikes auch Geld verdienen.
> 
> Wir haben ja mit Newmen sogar einen Komponentenhersteller der im Allgäu produziert. Und dann fallen mir z.B noch TrailXperience, Amplifi, Raaw und Peakrider ein. Auch die Gastgeber, die bevorzugt auf junges Publikum setzen, ich denke da z.B. an die Explorer-Hotels, sollten sich mal melden. Und bei Canyon konstruiert ja auch ein Allgäuer, der an der Hochschule Kempten studiert hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo homerjay,

also wenn ein Stammtisch in Sonthofen statt findet würde ich auch gern dazu stoßen. Bin selber gebürtiger Sonthofner und wie gewünscht wäre jemand von der Wirtschaft dabei in diesem Fall von Newmen.

Gruß 
Fabo


----------



## CampoDeVerano (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

die BIKe hat es in Kempten geschafft unter Federführung der Stadtverwaltung alle betroffenen Parteien an einen Tisch zu bekommen: Grundbesitzer, Land- und Forstwirte, Umweltschutz- und Forstamt und natürlich auch die Jägerschaft. Teils sind diese Interessengruppen auch in Personalunion. Wichtig ist: Nur gemeinsam kann man eine Lösung schaffen! Wir können nichts erreichen, wenn wir die Entscheidungsträger nicht motivieren können.

Zu Beginn haben wir festgestellt, dass es viel verbrannte Erde gibt. Viele Land- und Forstwirte oder Jäger haben Geschichten von Begegnungen mit Mountainbikern, die sehr unfreundlich waren. Auch wenn das nur einzelne Erlebnisse waren, sorgen sie für einen anhaltenden Zorn.

Daher ist es meines Erachtens grundlegend, dass am Anfang eine neue Vertrauensbasis aufgebaut wird. Dies geht nur mit gegenseitiger Achtung und Respekt. (Und jeder muss zu Beginn mal Dampf ablassen können.) Die Jägerschaft ist dabei meiner Erfahrung nach die schwierigste Gruppe. Aber genau deshalb muss man sich hier doppelt bemühen, diese Personen abzuholen. Beschimpft man sich im Gelände, in öffentlich Foren oder Leserbriefen, hat man es später um so schwerer, wenn man sich am Verhandlungstisch Auge in Auge gegenüber sitzt und eine konstruktive Mitarbeit einfordert.

Gegenwärtig haben wir Ortsbegehungen, bei denen es um eine konkrete Streckenplanung geht. Wir sind noch nicht am Ziel, aber es macht sich vorsichtiger Optimismus breit.

Anbei noch der vollständige Artikel: "Mountaintainbiker im Wald - Der Konflikt verschärft sich" aus der AZ vom 23.10.2017. Die Jäger hauen darin ordentlich auf den Putz. Das entspricht meiner Erfahrung nach dem bayerischen Naturell. Auf der anderen Seite stehen der Landrat, der Leiter des Naturparks und ein Landbesitzer, die eher vernünftige Töne anklingen lassen. Daran kann man doch anknüpfen.

Ich würde mich über eine Einladung zu einem Treffen in Sonthofen sehr freuen.

Mit besten Gruß
Stefan

BIKe - Bike-Initiative Kempten
DAV Sektion Allgäu-Kempten
Visit us on Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (29. Oktober 2017)

Stefan, die Einladung kommt. Step 1 ist aber der geplante Stammtisch. Wie wir dann gemeinsam weitermachen, besprechen wir. Stellenweise werden wir genau mit dem von Dir beschriebenen "Zorn" konfrontiert, der das alles so schwierig macht. Da sind in Summe einige Einzelerlebnisse draußen im Gelände, die jetzt sehr ausgeschmückt bewertet, verbreitet und immer wieder hervorgeholt werden.


----------



## BiBaBergler (29. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Zeitungsartikel @CampoDeVerano 

Was mich an dem Zeitungsartikel etwas zum schmunzeln bringt, ist die explizite Erwähnung von den E-Bikes.
Das lässt zumindest darauf schließen, dass, von den an der Diskussion beteiligten Parteien, doch zwischen den verschiedenen Bike-Gruppen unterschieden werden kann. Das finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht.

Was natürlich gar nicht geht, ist die Tatsache, dass es wohl Biker gibt die Zäune aufknipsen. Das ist mutwillige Sachbeschädigung und einfach nur daneben, wenn dann auch noch die Viecher ausbüxen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2017)

CampoDeVerano schrieb:


> Wir sind noch nicht am Ziel, aber es macht sich vorsichtiger Optimismus breit.


 Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr den Jägern und Grundbesitzern klargemacht habt, dass
- erstens das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer nicht zur Disposition steht
- zweitens niemand in einer solchen Runde das Recht hat, über sowieso bestehende gesetzliche Beschränkungen hinausgehende Einschränkungen zu vereinbaren 
und wie diese darauf reagiert haben.


BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Was natürlich gar nicht geht, ist die Tatsache, dass es wohl Biker gibt die Zäune aufknipsen.


Gibt es nicht. Nur weil es ein Landrat behauptet und es in der Zeitung steht ist es nicht automatisch mehr als eine "Fabel".


----------



## CampoDeVerano (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch in Kempten hat sich die Situation mit den Jägern nicht in komplettes Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Ab und an hat ein Jäger noch den Reflex lautstark nach Verboten zu rufen. Dann wird er aber zunehmend von seinen eigenen Genossen oder von der Stadt zur Räson gerufen mit dem Argument, dass dies das Problem nicht lösen wird und auch auf Grund der Gesetzeslage nicht möglich ist. Das wissen die Jäger.

Dennoch gibt es hier noch seltsame Schilder:


----------



## CampoDeVerano (29. Oktober 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Nur weil es ein Landrat behauptet und es in der Zeitung steht ist es nicht automatisch mehr als eine "Fabel".



Leider hatten wir hier genau diesen Fall. Ein Grundbesitzer zäunte eine beliebte Abfahrt ein. Kurze Zeit später war der Zaun herausgerissen. Wir als BIKe entschuldigten uns dafür und waren mit dem Herrn auf einer Ortsbesichtigung. Auf den Sitzungen mit der Stadt konnte er seinen Ärger darüber auch kundtuen. Der Grundbesitzer steht uns heute wieder aufgeschlossen gegenüber. 

Das ist natürlich ein krasser Einzelfall, aber es kommt vor.


----------



## CampoDeVerano (29. Oktober 2017)

Stichwort "Dampf ablassen". Sofern es zu einem Treffen mit Grundbesitzern und Jägern kommen wird, ist sehr wichtig, dass jeder mal richtig schimpfen darf. Dann kommt Dampf aus dem Kessel. Erst danach kann man hoffentlich beginnen konstruktiv zu arbeiten. Das dauert aber ein oder zwei Treffen. 

Wichtig: Die wichtigste Gruppe sind nicht die Jäger. Das sind die Grundbesitzer. Oft sind das aber die Jäger oder kennen die Jäger schon lange gut. Glück hat man, wenn die Gemeinde Land besitzt. Dann ist alles viel einfacher. Das ist hier in Kempten leider nicht So.

Besten Gruß Stefan.
(P.S. ich bin jetzt ein paar Tage unterwegs).


----------



## mw.dd (30. Oktober 2017)

CampoDeVerano schrieb:


> Leider hatten wir hier genau diesen Fall. Ein Grundbesitzer zäunte eine beliebte Abfahrt ein.


Das sieht nach einer illegalen Wegsperrung aus - die hätte das Landratsamt entfernen (lassen) müssen. Eine "Aufforstungsfläche" ist zumindest aus den Bildern nicht erkennbar.


CampoDeVerano schrieb:


> Wir als BIKe entschuldigten uns dafür


----------



## Hinouf (30. Oktober 2017)

Sieht für mich nach keinem Weg aus. Wäre aber interessant. Weg, oder nur quer durch den Wald ausgefahrene Spur?


----------



## Deleted387192 (3. November 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/11/02/baden-to-the-bone-breitwieser/

So kann es auch funktionieren...


----------



## ciao heiko (3. November 2017)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/11/02/baden-to-the-bone-breitwieser/
> 
> So kann es auch funktionieren...


Vorsicht vor solchen Konzepten, die einzelne Strecken erlauben, aber alle anderen Wege pauschal verbieten. Denn genau so ist die Rechtslage in BaWü. Und genau so hätten es die Stakeholder im Allgäu doch gerne. 3-4 attraktive MTB Strecken, und der Rest wird verboten.

Dass es in Freiburg trotzdem klappt liegt daran, dass die 2MR nicht kontrolliert wird, MTB Freiburg über den Rückhalt von über 1000 Mitgliedern verfügt und der Forst bei der Genehmigung von Strecken relativ unkompliziert ist.
An anderen Stellen in BaWü bekommen wir leider keinen Fuß auf den Boden. Mit Verweis auf die 2MR hat der Eigentümer in der Praxis quasi ein Vetorecht die Öffnung eines solchen Weges für MTB zu verhindern. Die Einwilligung des Grundeigentümers ist im BaWü MTB Handbuch zur Streckenausweisung festgeschrieben. Die Forstbehörden könnten zwar rein rechtlich gegen seinen Willen genehmigen, tun es aber nicht.

Eine unkomplizierte Art in Bayern MTB Routen auszuweisen hat die Stadt Weißenhorn gewählt. Es werden lediglich GPS Tracks auf der Webseite eingestellt. Teure Beschilderung oder aufwendige Abstimmung entfallen, da in Bayern auf allen Wegen geradelt werden darf.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1421215541333418

Wir benötigen lokal gebaute MTB Strecken. Es gibt diesen Bedarf. Aber diese dürfen nie dazu führen, dass das freie Betretungsrecht im Gegenzug eingeschränkt wird. Gebaute MTB Strecken sind immer nur als ein Zusatzangebot zu sehen, die helfen können für Mountainbiker attraktive Angebote zu schaffen.

Für das Allgäu sehe ich momentan erstmal die Notwendigkeit, dass die geltende Rechtslage allgemein akzeptiert wird. Wenn ich diesen Beitrag lese, dann ist man davon noch weit entfernt.
https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/sonthofen/herbsthegeschau-kreisjagdverbandes-8802548.html

Erst wenn die Rechtslage nicht mehr von den Stakeholdern angegriffen wird, dann spricht man auf Augenhöhe und kann gemeinsam über Zusatzangebote nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (3. November 2017)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Schwarzwald und bin dort sehr viele sehr gute Trails gefahren. Auch dort wurde ein Flow-Trail errichtet und dafür eine problematische Strecke gesperrt- es funktioniert. Auch im Freiburger Artikel steht, dass ein anderer Spot dafür geschlossen werden musste. Ich denke, alles geht einfach nicht. Wenn wir Akzeptanz und Fairness einfordern, sollten wir diese auch bieten und zu Kompromissen bereit sein. Der Gesetzgeber sollte hier nur im Notfall bemüht werden...


----------



## ciao heiko (3. November 2017)

Sieht so aus als ob hier zwei Strategien vertreten werden.

- Freies Betretungsrecht, und gebaute MTB Strecken als Zusatzangebote
versus
- Gebaute MTB Strecken im Einverständnis zu Wegeverboten

Warum meinen selbst Mountainbiker, dass es eine "Übernutzung" ist, wenn die vorhandenen Wege genutzt werden? Fahrt ihr so durch die Gegend, dass es diese Einschränkung benötigt? Oder sind das "die Anderen" die sich so daneben benehmen, dass ihr für eine Einschränkung, die euch selbst betrifft, plädiert?
Ich höre immer wieder dass es diese Konflikte gibt. Und fragt man dann mal konkret nach den Zahlen, wann oder wo es Konflikte gibt, dann stellt sich heraus, dass es nur eine Minderheit von Wanderern ist die sich beschweren und Konflikte nur an den wenigen Wochenenden auftreten, wenn ALLE in die Natur wollen.

Das genannte Bombenloch in Freiburg war nie erlaubt. Es waren ein paar Erdlöcher/hügel mitten im Wald. Die Erdlöcher waren entstanden, weil darunter Silberbergwerkstollen aus dem Mittelalter liegen. Deshalb hat das Denkmalamt die Location geschlossen.
Auf der anderen Seite wurde das Bombenloch schon seit den 80er Jahren genutzt, ohne dass es jemand gestört hätte. Früher sogar mit Motorrädern. Man muss sich deshalb schon fragen, warum das Denkmalamt jetzt ein Exempel statuiert hat. Notwendig war dies meines Erachtens nicht.
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Freiburg. Und ich finde es beachtlich was MTB Freiburg geschaffen hat. Aber deren Strecken sind nur ein kleiner Bruchteil von dem, was MTB in Freiburg ausmacht. Es gibt dort eine Vielzahl von Wegen mit S0-S1 Charakter, die seit 30 Jahren befahren werden. Gefehlt haben anspruchsvollere Strecken und die hat MTB Freiburg geschaffen. Würden die anderen Wege aber jetzt kontrolliert werden, da offiziell verboten, dann würde die Attraktivität von Freiburg verloren gehen.

Ansonsten haben wir im Schwarzwald kaum ein legales Angebot an schmalen Wegen. Wir fahren notgedrungen in der Illegalität. Es gibt höchstens in Baiersbronn ein paar ausgewiesene Wege, die einen Besuch lohnen. Oder den einen oder anderen Flowtrail wie Sasbachwalden.
Aber soll ich jetzt immer mein Bike in den PKW packen und dorthin fahren? Mountainbiken findet zumeist umweltfreundlich ab der Haustüre statt. Dazu benötigt es das freie Betretungsrecht auf allen Wegen.
Am Wochenende kann es Einen ruhig mal zu einem Flowtrail ziehen. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Bruchteil wie MTB in der Praxis ausgeübt wird.


----------



## TRANSITION (5. November 2017)

Wieder ganz großes Kino 
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/10024103.html
https://www.facebook.com/AllgaeuHIT


----------



## Deleted387192 (6. November 2017)

Das ist genau die Situation die ich meinte - während wir noch nicht einmal eine gemeinsame Haltung haben, ist die Gegenpartei schon so positioniert, daß sogar Ministerien eingeladen werden. Es wird immer wieder die 2 m Regel angesprochen und als Vorbild genannt. Während diese Diskussion an höchster Stelle geführt wird, werden hier im Forum - und machen wir uns nichts vor, das ist eine kleine Gruppe die aktuell keinerlei Gehör bzw. Öffentlichkeitsauftritt hat - Themen diskutiert, daß man am Wochenende gerne mal einen Flowtrail fahren kann, sonst aber eher lieber nicht. 
Wenn hier Gesetzesänderungen duchgeboxt werden, dann können wir froh sein, wenn es bis dahin überhaupt einen Flowtrail hat...
Uns aktuell auf diverse Gesetze zu berufen halte ich für extrem fahrlässig - wie schnell unantastbare Themen diesbezüglich gekippt werden können, sehen wir ja gerade am Riedberger Horn.


----------



## homerjay (6. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das mußte sein.



Naja, Vorurteile gibt es wohl auf beiden Seiten:


_Art. 29 BayJagdG
Sachliche Gebote und Verbote
(1) ...
(2) Verboten ist – in Ergänzung zu § 19 des Bundesjagdgesetzes1) –
(...)
8.
Wild aus Luftfahrzeugen, Kraftfahrzeugen oder maschinengetriebenen Wasserfahrzeugen zu beschießen; das Verbot umfasst nicht das Beschießen von Wild aus Kraftfahrzeugen durch Körperbehinderte mit Erlaubnis der Jagdbehörde._



TRANSITION schrieb:


> Wieder ganz großes Kino
> http://www.allgaeuhit.de/10024103.html
> https://www.facebook.com/AllgaeuHIT



Bei unserem Landrat genießen internationale Abkommen (= Alpenplan) und verfassungsmäßige Rechte einen ähnlich hohen Stellenwert wie bei Donald Trump.


----------



## ciao heiko (6. November 2017)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Es wird immer wieder die 2 m Regel angesprochen und als Vorbild genannt


Funktioniert denn im BaWü Teil des Allgäus die 2MR? Ich denke mal, dass sie dort auch keiner beachtet und damit hättet ihr doch schon in der Diskussion ein hervorragendes Argument.

Schon 2007 wurde das belegt, dass die 2MR mehr Konflikte schafft als löst.
http://www.fachdokumente.lubw.baden...loadContent&filename=BWI22007SBer.pdf&FIS=203

Im Schwarzwald sind auf verbotetenen Wegen 20-45% der Nutzer Mountainbiker. Das Miteinander funktioniert trotzdem.
https://de.scribd.com/doc/148494585/Bikestudie-Schwarzwald-pdf

Der Tourismus sollte einmal beim Schwarzwaldtourismus anfragen, wie erfolgreich die Streckenausweisung nach dem 10% Kompromiss läuft. Von den angedachten 850km Trails, die man 2013 beschlossen hatte als Ausnahme auszuweisen, sind aktuell nur 185km umgesetzt worden. Davon waren 80 km schon zuvor im Bestand. Es sind in 4 Jahren also nur 105 km dazu gekommen. Das sind vor allem die Strecken um Freiburg und Baiersbronn. Das Projekt steckt fest, weil überall dort wo es Privatbesitz gibt, der Privateigentümer durch die 2MR quasi ein Vetorecht hat.

Das groß angekündigte Pilotprojekt Gipfeltrail fällt in der Presse durch. Die Erweiterung wird verhindert.

*PILOTPROJEKT HOCHSCHWARZWALD GIPFELTRAIL SÜD:
Pilotprojekt Gipfeltrail fällt beim Test der Badischen Zeitung durch*

_Wer beim Gipfeltrail nur Trails, etwa wie in Südtirol oder im Pfälzer Wald erwartet, hat hier keine Freude. Auf den knapp 140 Kilometern finden sich zwar einige reizvolle Trail-Passagen, jedoch überwiegt der Anteil an breiten, geschotterten Forstwegen. Der Großteil der naturbelassenen Wege konnte auch vor der Ausschilderung schon befahren werden, da sie breiter sind als zwei Meter. Probleme mit Fußgängern hat es nur auf breiten Wegen gegeben (...)_
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/auf-dem-gipfeltrail-durch-den-hochschwarzwald

*Forstleitung verhindert attraktive Streckenführung*

_Forstbezirksleiter Thomas Emmerich äußerte Verständnis für den Ärger der Waldbesitzer, wollte sich den Schuh, die Forstbehörde habe den Waldbesitzern den Trail aufgedrückt, aber nicht anziehen. "Das ist eine politische Entscheidung, keine Entscheidung der Forstverwaltung." *Der Forst habe in vielen Vorgesprächen* mit der HTG und der Kölner Sporthochschule, die den Gipfeltrail plant, *die Position der Waldbesitzer vertreten*. Forstleute hätten unter großem Zeiteinsatz bessere Lösungen gesucht. "Die haben sich zum Teil die Hacken abgelaufen für neue Vorschläge, obwohl das eigentlich nicht ihre Aufgabe ist."*Im Ergebnis verliefen nun viele Abschnitte auf vorhandenen Fahrwegen, deren Benutzung der Forst nicht verbieten könne. "Von den kleinen Pfaden querfeldein ist nicht viel übrig geblieben."*_
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/titisee-neustadt/waldbauern-kritisieren-touristiker--134350203.html

Die Kosten für die Ausweisung gehen in die hunderttausende Euro. Die FDP hat zu deshalb eine kleine Anfrage an das Ministerium gestellt. Die Antwort erwarten wir in den nächsten Tagen.
http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP16/Drucksachen/2000/16_2845.pdf

Das wären einmal ein paar Fakten, die man an die lokalen Entscheidungsträger weiterreichen kann, ob eine 2MR wirklich eine gute Idee wäre.


----------



## Stucka (6. November 2017)

Männer, bringen wir unser informelles Meeting im November noch unter? Macht doch bitte mal Terminvorschläge, ich würde mich um den Raum kümmern. Dazu müsste ich ungefähr wissen, wer tatsächlich mit dabei ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr hier im Forum mal eine Richtung vorgeben, um die es euch geht. Heute habe ich eine Anfrage/Aufforderung bekommen, der Gegenseite (also uns Bikern) "ein Gesicht zu geben". Ich habe gekontert, dass wir a. Individualisten b. noch nicht soweit sind und ich c. befürchte, dass nur "Gesichter" gesucht werden, um da mal richtig drauf zu hauen. 

Welche bereits vorhandenen Strukturen können wir nutzen, um uns auch im OA Gehör zu verschaffen? Können wir auf ADFC und Alpenverein rechnen? Wer kann/mag sich aktiv einbringen?


----------



## Roedler (6. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Welche bereits vorhandenen Strukturen können wir nutzen, um uns auch im OA Gehör zu verschaffen? Können wir auf ADFC und Alpenverein rechnen? Wer kann/mag sich aktiv einbringen?



Genau diese Art von Fragen würde ich bei einem Treffen erörtern! Zudem hat sich eine Initiative doch schon gemeldet! Der DAV besteht im Allgäu ja aus mehrern Sektionen! Um eine eindeutige Stellungnahme wird der gesamte DAV wohl nicht mehr lange drumrum kommen? Oder hat er schon?


Aber, es geht nicht um Naturschutz und Wegezerstörung!  Wenn, kann das ja nur ganz am Rande sein, denn sonst schert man sich ja auch nicht um die Natur! Zumindest gerade diese Politiker! Siehe Riedbergerhorn, siehe alle Bergbahnprojekte im OA und KWT, siehe die asphaltierten Wege im OA.....und die ungezügelte Werbung, um noch mehr Leute ins OA zu bekommen!! 
Es geht um Eigentum und die alleinige Nutzung dessen! Ruheräume sind Mangeware und da will man was für sich!


----------



## ciao heiko (6. November 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Um eine eindeutige Stellungnahme wird der gesamte DAV wohl nicht mehr lange drumrum kommen? Oder hat er schon?


Der DAV Bundesverband hat sich in seinem Positionspapier für die gemeinsame Wegenutzung ausgesprochen.
https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo.../DAV-Posittionspapier-Mountainbiken_26249.pdf
_
- Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, dass Wege aller Art grundsätzlich von Wanderern und Mountainbikern gemeinsam genutzt werden können. Er appelliert an beide Gruppen, sich mit Respekt, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zu begegnen. Mountainbiker passen ihre Fahrweise dem jeweiligen Fußgängerverkehr an und gewähren im Bedarfsfall Vorrang. 

- Wenn eine Lenkung notwendig wird, gibt der DAV differenzierten Lösungen den Vorzug vor pauschalen Sperrungen und Verboten._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgaeu_tobias (7. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Welche bereits vorhandenen Strukturen können wir nutzen, um uns auch im OA Gehör zu verschaffen? Können wir auf ADFC und Alpenverein rechnen? Wer kann/mag sich aktiv einbringen?



Die BIKe (Bike-Initiative Kempten) ist eine Abteilung der DAV Sektion Allgäu-Kempten [https://www.dav-kempten.de/aktuelles/details/neue-abteilung-bike-bike-initiative-kempten/ ].

Heiko Mittelstädt ist Projektleiter für alle Open-Trails!-Aktivitäten der DIMB [https://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-a...leiter-fuer-den-kampf-gegen-wegsperrungen-ein ].

Ich bin stellvertretender Kreisvorsitzender des ADFC Kreisverbandes Kempten-Oberallgäu.

Interessant wären auch noch Vertreter des Bayerische Radsportverbands:
Präsidentin Barbara Wilfurth [http://www.bayerischer-radsportverb...bezirke-vereine-regularien/der-brv/praesidium ],
Bezirksvorsitzender Schwaben Werner Harfold-Lufcy [http://www.bayerischer-radsportverb...v-bezirke-vereine-regularien/bezirke/schwaben ]
und Vertreter der Radsportvereine:
1. Vorsitzender RSC Kempten Karl Schlusche [http://www.rsc-kempten.de/vorstandschaft.html ],
1. Vorsitzender RSV Sonthofen Richard Wolf [http://www.rsv-sonthofen.de/impressum/ ]

Hat jemand persönlichen Kontakt zu BRV, RSC oder RSV?


----------



## homerjay (7. November 2017)

Das mit "den Gesichtern" sehe ich ähnlich wie der Helmut, wenn wir da nur als Privatpersonen auftreten. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß man da als Einzelperson schnell öffentlich diffamiert wird.

Also, ich wäre dabei, auch wenn ich mein Engagement aus beruflichen und familiären Gründen sicherlich einschränken muss. Diese Woche hätte ich Zeit und dann erst wieder übernächste Woche.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2017)

Habe auch Zeit, am liebsten immer nach 19:30 Uhr.
Mit beschimpfen lassen habe ich kein Problem, hatte einige Erlebnisse durch meinen Leserbrief, positiv ganz viele aber auch negative 
War aber zu erwarten da ich ja auch im Telefonbuch zu finden bin.


----------



## BiBaBergler (7. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Habe auch Zeit, am liebsten immer nach 19:30 Uhr.
> Mit beschimpfen lassen habe ich kein Problem, hatte einige Erlebnisse durch meinen Leserbrief, positiv ganz viele aber auch negative
> War aber zu erwarten da ich ja auch im Telefonbuch zu finden bin.



Wurdest du angerufen und beschimpft? Jäger?


----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2017)

Mei unser Fürscht lebt halt echt noch in der Zeit der Bauernkriege aus denen er sich auch seinen weitläufigen Besitz ergaunert hat:

„Den Tourismus wird man nicht zurückdrehen können“, weiß auch der Chef der Hochwild-Hegegemeinschaft Sont- hofen, Fürst Erich zu Waldburg-Zeil. Das Lenkungskonzept, das Naturpark-Geschäftsführer Rolf Eberhardt entwickle und vorstellte, sei die Basis für ein Modell, das er als „Oberallgäuer Weg“ bezeichnet. Dabei solle man nicht Berater von außen holen, das „kostet nur viel Geld“, sondern vielmehr auf eigene Kompetenz und Erfahrung bauen: „Wir wissen am besten, was wir brauchen.“ Es gehe in diesem Zusammenhang nicht an, dass manche Kommunen etwa Radstrecken bewerben und propagierten, die eigentlich gar nicht zulässig seien: auf Wegen, die weniger als zwei Meter Breite aufweisen, sei Radfahren ohnehin nicht erlaubt.


Mit solchen Zitaten beweist er eigentlich, dass er überhaupt nichts verstanden hat. Andererseits wird in diesen Artikeln die Sicht der Jäger beschrieben und diese fühlen sich natürlich von den MTBlern usw gestört. Wenn ich mir hier die Kugel und den schwarzen Grat anschaue sind es aber immer noch deutlich mehr Wanderer/Bergläufer als MTBler. Nur die MTBler erkennt man halt klar als Feind, die anderen sehen ja ähnlich aus. Deshalb taugen die nicht so als Feindbild.

In Freiburg waren es am Anfang übrigens genau 5 Personen, die den ersten Trail (Borderline) mitinitiiert haben. Unter anderem mein Bruder und ich. Die 1000 Mitglieder sind erst viel später dazugekommen, die Borderline wurde wahrscheinlich von 20-30 Leuten gebaut. Es gibt allerdings einige ganz großen Unterschied zum Allgäu:
- der Nutzungsdruck war viel höher (teilweise 100 Leute gleichzeitig auf einem Gipfel) als im Allgäu
- der Wald in dem die Strecken laufen gehört ausnahmslos der Stadt Freiburg. Man hat hier mit voller Absicht einen großen Bogen um Privatwald gemacht um weniger Probleme zu haben. 
- die ersten Strecken wurden bewusst genau auf der Gemarkungsgrenze (deshalb Borderline) angelegt um quasi zwischen den Jagdrevieren zu bleiben. So musste man nicht durch ein Jagdrevier durchfahren

Die Probleme die wir hier haben, hatte Freiburg also auch. Der Unterschied ist jedoch, dass es dort genau einen Ansprechpartner gibt. Und dieser Ansprechpartner ist deutlich weltoffener als hier im Allgäu. Die meisten Förster in Freiburg fahren selber MTB, insofern waren die froh, dass sich endlich jemand dieser Problematik annimmt. Hier im Allgäu wären die meisten Grundbesitzer und Jagdpächter doch froh, wenn einfach niemand mehr den Wald betreten dürfte. Dass sie dann selbst meistens ihr Haupteinkommen verlieren würden, sehen sie leider nicht.

Je nachdem wie der Termin liegt, würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2017)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Wurdest du angerufen und beschimpft? Jäger?


Ja, wurde angerufen von Talendbewohnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (7. November 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Mit solchen Zitaten beweist er eigentlich, dass er überhaupt nichts verstanden hat. Andererseits wird in diesen Artikeln die Sicht der Jäger beschrieben und diese fühlen sich natürlich von den MTBlern usw gestört. Wenn ich mir hier die Kugel und den schwarzen Grat anschaue sind es aber immer noch deutlich mehr Wanderer/Bergläufer als MTBler. Nur die MTBler erkennt man halt klar als Feind, die anderen sehen ja ähnlich aus. Deshalb taugen die nicht so als Feindbild.



Das liegt nicht so sehr an dem ähnlichen Aussehen, als viel mehr das sie MTB nicht als traditionellen Bergsport sehen! Traditionelle Bergnutzung liest man mit weilen sehr oft in Forstlichen- und Jagdlichen- Schriften! Nur seit wann fährt man mit dem Daimler G oder Lada bis an den Hochsitz?

Also wenn Jäger, Holzwirtschaftler und viele Bewirtschafter mit Naturschutz kommen, ringt es mir immer ein müdes Lächeln ins Gesicht! Die sicher nicht!


----------



## Roedler (7. November 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der DAV Bundesverband hat sich in seinem Positionspapier für die gemeinsame Wegenutzung ausgesprochen.
> https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo.../DAV-Posittionspapier-Mountainbiken_26249.pdf
> _
> - Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, dass Wege aller Art grundsätzlich von Wanderern und Mountainbikern gemeinsam genutzt werden können. Er appelliert an beide Gruppen, sich mit Respekt, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zu begegnen. Mountainbiker passen ihre Fahrweise dem jeweiligen Fußgängerverkehr an und gewähren im Bedarfsfall Vorrang.
> ...



Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein? Ja, hab ich auch in der Panorama gelesen.



Aber wo, hab ich was überlesen? Ich möchte wetten, wenn es an die Wege für Wanderer gehen würde, dann wäre der DAV schon lange auf dem Posten. Die Aussage des DAV ist eher so zu verstehen, dass er sich da lieber heraushalten möchte, da ja MTB nicht Hauptaugenmerk des DAV ist? Oder?

Die Frage ist demnach, wie weit würde der DAV uns unterstützen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2017)

Treffe desöfteren im alpinen Gelände mit Rad den Hauptamtlichen DAV Chef der Sektion Sonthofen -Immenstadt.
Der ist meist nicht so erfreut, uns Biker dort anzutreffen.

Aber Fakt ist, daß der DAV uns Biker immer mehr mit ins Programm nimmt und wir schon einen grossen Anteil im Panorama Heft erhalten haben.
Aber auf grosse Unterstützung würde ich noch nicht hoffen.


----------



## BiBaBergler (7. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, wurde angerufen von Talendbewohnern


Hmm... Treffer! 

Der Fürst und seine Angestellten sind eh ein Thema für sich ...
Bin am Hochgrat auf der Fahrstrasse vom Staufner Haus auch schon von einem seiner gwamperten Waidmännern aus dem Landrover raus beschimpft worden, als ich mit dem MTB runter gefahren bin. "Scheiß Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt."
Naja ... aber was am Hochgrat von der Hochgratbahn (gehört meines Wissens Waldburg-Zeil) grad abgezogen wird mit dem Bau der Rodelbahn finde ich schon mehr wie als ein Verbrechen an der Natur. Wurde wohl auch ohne Widerstand von der Gemeinde um vom Landrat durchgewunken.

Aber so eine Rodelbahn, die im Winter bei Flutlicht genutzt werden soll, stört ja vermutlich eh nicht die Natur und die Tiere ...



Roedler schrieb:


> Nur seit wann fährt man mit dem Daimler G oder Lada bis an den Hochsitz?


Schon länger als mit dem Mountainbike, zudem tut man ja mit der Jagd der Natur was gutes. Der Verbiss der Bäume muss ja Rahmen gehalten werden.


----------



## CampoDeVerano (7. November 2017)

Das Thema ist politisch heiss: http://www.allgaeuhit.de/10024103.html
Es wäre jetzt eine gute Zeit, dass wir uns zusammenschließen und eine gemeinsame politische Forderung formulieren.


----------



## Roedler (7. November 2017)

Das hat Transition schon gepostet, daher ist es hier wieder etwas reger!


----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2017)

Im Privatblättchen des Fürsten steht auch noch was Schönes, das Thema scheint momentan wirklich ein bisschen aktuell zu sein: 

http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...nicht-an-Gesetze-_arid,10765112_toid,731.html

Ich glaube wirklich, dass es sehr wichtig wäre einen zentralen MTB-Verein im Allgäu zu haben, der sich hauptsächlich mit dem Wegebau/Sanierung usw beschäftigt. Natürlich entsteht durch rege Nutzung auch Erosion, wenn man hier dadurch auffallen würde, dass man einen Weg saniert der häufig befahren wird würde man automatisch eine andere Position im Gespräch mit Ämtern aber auch Landbesitzern, Jägern usw haben.


----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2017)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Hmm... Treffer!
> Aber so eine Rodelbahn, die im Winter bei Flutlicht genutzt werden soll, stört ja vermutlich eh nicht die Natur und die Tiere ...



Naja, beim Geschäft hört der Naturschutz natürlich auf.


----------



## Roedler (7. November 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich, dass es sehr wichtig wäre einen zentralen MTB-Verein im Allgäu zu haben, der sich hauptsächlich mit dem Wegebau/Sanierung usw beschäftigt. Natürlich entsteht durch rege Nutzung auch Erosion, wenn man hier dadurch auffallen würde, dass man einen Weg saniert der häufig befahren wird würde man automatisch eine andere Position im Gespräch mit Ämtern aber auch Landbesitzern, Jägern usw haben.


Nein, das glaube ich nicht!



Wenn du mal alles querliest, was gegen uns spricht, dann ist es nicht an dem zerstören der Wege als Angelpunkt gelegen!



Die schießen mit allen Argumenten gegen, auch wenn sie selber genauso Verursacher sind!


----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nein, das glaube ich nicht!
> 
> Wenn du mal alles querliest, was gegen uns spricht, dann ist es nicht an dem zerstören der Wege als Angelpunkt gelegen!
> 
> Die schießen mit allen Argumenten gegen, auch wenn sie selber genauso Verursacher sind!


Das Zerstören der Wege ist aber ein Argument was sich schwer von der Hand weisen lässt und was sich sehr gut instrumentalisieren lässt um Stimmung zu machen. Die meisten anderen Argumente sind ja eher fadenscheinig, vorallem von Jägern wenn es um Naturschutz geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2017)

Wir haben keine Ahnung vom Wild, deswegen können Biker auch nicht darüber urteilen,ob ihr tun dem Wald und Wild gegenüber schädlich ist oder nicht.

Typisch Fürst!!

Für Jeep und Jäger brauchen die Wildtiere aber keine Ruhezone, werden ja dann eh abgeschossen.

So ein zipfler.

Vermutlich können da zehn Vereine gegründet werden, dass ist diesen Typen völlig egal, die werden nur ihre Argumente gelten lassen.


----------



## Roedler (7. November 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Das Zerstören der Wege ist aber ein Argument was sich schwer von der Hand weisen lässt und was sich sehr gut instrumentalisieren lässt um Stimmung zu machen. Die meisten anderen Argumente sind ja eher fadenscheinig, vorallem von Jägern wenn es um Naturschutz geht.




Wer zerstört denn keine Wege, wenn er sie benutzt? Ist doch auch fadenscheinig, das wir, nur wir Wege zerstören!

Nagelfluh Gratweg, Sonnenköpfe Gratweg, Kreuzeck Gratweg.... ich weiß nicht was ich noch alles aufzählen könnte. Da sind die Errosionen nicht von MTB´ler verursacht, ganz bestimmt nicht!





Gehen wir mal auf Strecken auf denen wirklich viele MTB´ler fahren. Salmaserhöhe z.B.

Es ist da was zerfahren, wo es auch recht feucht ist, aber da ist es auch zertreten!

Aber gehen wir mal in Gefilde die höher liegen. Ich habe mal vom Waltenberger Haus eine Gruppe MTB´ler getroffen die vor mir den „Normalweg“ runter sind und ich habe wie ein Indianer nach hinterlassenen Spuren gesucht. Nix, gefunden und so ein schlechter Indianer bin ich nun auch nicht!

Und ich hab im Sommer von einer viel belaufenen Hütte die Fährte nach Lipper Zipfel aufgenommen, als dieser mit 3 Freunden da heruntergefahren ist. Und an Spuren war nichts zu sehen, bis kurz vor der Materialseilbahn als der Weg etwas lehmiger/matschiger wurde. Aber das waren auch 1000de Trittspuren!

Wege zerstören, ja machen wir. In der Regel aber nicht viel ärger, als alle anderen auch!



Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wie viele MTB´ler trifft man denn wenn man in die berge geht. Selbst auf Panoramawegen (Hörner, Sonnenköpfe...) ist die Zahl eher geringe …..


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wer zerstört denn keine Wege, wenn er sie benutzt? Ist doch auch fadenscheinig, das wir, nur wir Wege zerstören!
> 
> Nagelfluh Gratweg, Sonnenköpfe Gratweg, Kreuzeck Gratweg.... ich weiß nicht was ich noch alles aufzählen könnte. Da sind die Errosionen nicht von MTB´ler verursacht, ganz bestimmt nicht!
> 
> ...



Wir haben in unserem Ehrenkodex stehen, die Wege so zu hinterlassen,  wie wir sie vorgefunden haben
Wollten ja auch schon mal dem Hüttenwirt
vom Grüntenhaus helfen, den Fussweg zu pflegen.
Wurde leider beiden Parteien vom Verpächter untersagt, mit der Begründung, dass dann die Biker immer dort runterfahren werden.
Uns liegt die Pflege der Wege sehr am Herzen, leider werden wir aber bei der Unterstützung dabei ausgebremst.
Wenn man dann den Artikel des Fürsten liest, sind wir nur Rowdys die jeden Weg zerstören. Da könnte einem das Messer im Sack aufgehen.
Was mich aber am meisten nervt,  ist die immer einseitige Berichterstattung der Medien, deswegen bin ich stark dafür uns zu organisieren und da etwas gegenzusteuern.


----------



## Stucka (8. November 2017)

Habe gestern vom Vossy Gardoni (BPI Bikeschool Sonthofen)die Info bekommen, dass der bereits eine Inititative gegründet hat (wusste ich bisher nicht), das wäre doch DER Ansatz für uns, uns zusammenzusetzen und mit Vossy mal sein Projekt zu besprechen und uns von ihm informieren zu lassen. Vossy ist noch ca. 14 Tage im Lande, dann längere Zeit weg. Ich sprech ihn an, ob wir das Meeting vorher noch schaffen.

@ Allgäu-Tobias: Tobias, wir haben in SF ja die Veranstaltungsserie "Forum Radstadt". Ich würde gerne (dazu brauche ich aber das GO vom Bürgermeister und der Projektgruppe) eins der nächsten Foren zu unserem Thema mit den von Dir benannten Personen ansetzen. Wir hätten dann Öffentlichkeit und ein Top-Podium. Was hältst du davon? Was haltet Ihr alle davon?? Muss natürlich inhaltlich und organisatorisch top vorbereitet werden. Würde ich nach dem Jahreswechsel ansetzen.

Eure Meinung zu beiden Geschichten?

Unser Meeting sollten wir in KW 46 oder 47 ansetzen. Darf/soll ich mal Termin und Location vorgeben? Wer kann das Meeting strukturieren/leiten? Wäre gut, wenn sich da Jemand mit Erfahrung einbringen könnte!


----------



## Toni Dark (8. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenn man dann den Artikel des Fürsten liest, sind wir nur Rowdys die jeden Weg zerstören. Da könnte einem das Messer im Sack aufgehen.
> Was mich aber am meisten nervt, ist die immer einseitige Berichterstattung der Medien, deswegen bin ich stark dafür uns zu organisieren und da etwas gegenzusteuern.


Genau darum geht es mir. Die Artikel der Jäger sind ja auch eher Stimmungsmache. Um Naturschutz geht es da nicht. Eine gemeinsame Stimme zu haben ist vll fast am wichtigsten


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (8. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Habe gestern vom Vossy …



*Vossy *(Vossy-BPI-BS/vossy) sollte bei unserem Meeting unbedingt dabei sein. Dann kann er seine Initiative vorstellen.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass Leute kommen, die bereits Erfahrung in ähnlichen Initiativen gesammelt haben. Zum Beispiel *Stefan Sommerfeld* (CampoDeVerano) von der BIKe Bike-Initiative Kempten und *Heiko Mittelstädt* (ciao heiko) von der DIMB.

Meeting-Termin:
16., 17. und 18.11. kann ich definitiv nicht. An den anderen Tagen muss ich mal schauen, bzw. mit meiner Frau klären, ob es geht. Aber bitte betrachtet mich nur als optionalen Teilnehmer. Ich komme gerne, wenn ich es einrichten kann, muss aber nicht zwingend dabei sein.

Forum Radstadt SF:
Es hängt davon ab, in welcher Form dieses Forum durchgeführt wird. Wenn es eine Vortragsreihe werden soll, brauchen wir nicht so viele Sprecher, da sich die einzelnen Vorträge inhaltlich (hoffentlich) nicht sehr unterscheiden würden, denn wir sind uns ja im Grunde einig (bzw. sollten es sein).
Außer wir schaffen es, verschiedene Themenblöcke aufzuteilen und jeder Sprecher erhält sein eigenes Thema.
Solche Themenblöcke könnten z. B. sein:

Was ist Mountainbiken? Vorstellung unserer Sportart.
Mythen und Wahrheit: Was man so alles über Mountainbiker erzählt und wie es wirklich ausschaut.
Umweltschäden/ Wegschäden/ Störung von Wild durch Mountainbiker: Vorstellung von Studienergebnissen.
Konflikte mit Wanderern. Gibt’s die überhaupt?
Rechtslage in Bayern (Betretungsrecht, Haftungsfragen, Wegsicherungspflicht, etc.).
Mountainbiken in anderen Regionen: 2-m-Regel in BW, Schweiz, Südtirol
Was wollen Mountainbiker und was wollen sie nicht (Flow-Trails/ Downhill-Strecken/ Recht, auf allen Wanderwegen und Singletrails fahren zu dürfen/ keine Forstautobahnen/ Feierabendrunden ab der Haustüre/ naturbelassene Wege und Pfade/ Naturgenuss und Ruhe/ künstlich angelegte Übungsgelände)?
Eine alternative Form des Forums könnte eine Podiumsdiskussion sein. Diese sollte ausgewogen mit Pro und Contra besetzt sein. Zum Beispiel je ein Vertreter der Jäger, der Waldbesitzer, der Umweltschützer, der Wanderer, der einheimischen Freizeitmountainbiker, der Radsportler, der Bikeschulen, des DAV und ein Rechtsexperte (Betretungsrecht, Haftungsfragen, Wegsicherungspflicht, etc.).


----------



## homerjay (8. November 2017)

@Stucka: KW 46 geht bei mir nicht, in KW 47 hätte ich Zeit. Da ist am Mittwoch auch von 17:00 bis ca. 19:30 Uhr die nächste Sitzung vom Netzwerk Fahrrad.


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. November 2017)

Bei mir geht es kommende Woche außer Dienstag, die folgende Woche erst gegen Ende/ die letzte Novemberwoche bin ich unterwegs


----------



## TRANSITION (8. November 2017)

Wenns nicht grad am 27.Nov sein muss versuch ich auch vorbei zu kommen und bring noch 1-2 Leute mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. November 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das wären einmal ein paar Fakten, die man an die lokalen Entscheidungsträger weiterreichen kann, ob eine 2MR wirklich eine gute Idee wäre.



Ich würde empfehlen, diese Schnapsidee besser zu ignorieren statt sie auch noch zum Gesprächsthema zu machen.


----------



## homerjay (8. November 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen, diese Schnappsidee besser zu ignorieren statt sie auch noch zum Gesprächsthema zu machen.


Das wäre nicht die erste Schnapsidee, die in Bayern ruckzuck mit Hilfe der absoluten Landtagsmehrheit umgesetzt worden wäre...


----------



## homerjay (8. November 2017)

Hier das Ganze nochmal ein bischen reißerischer formuliert:

https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/sonthofen/umweltministerin-ulrike-scharf-gunzesrued-9140950.html


----------



## Roedler (8. November 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Hier das Ganze nochmal ein bischen reißerischer formuliert:
> 
> https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/sonthofen/umweltministerin-ulrike-scharf-gunzesrued-9140950.html



Scheiße, das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen!

Ich könnte mit solchen, in den Kopf geschissenen, Leute nicht mal reden! Wer so einen Scheiß verbreitet dem gehört der Kittel ragrissa! 

*"Es gelte, nicht zuletzt die sensiblen Lebensräume etwa für die Birk- und Auerhuhn-Populationen dauerhaft zu schützen. Der Naturpark Nagelfluhkette könnte auch als Pilotprojekt in Vorlage gehen."*

Ja ganz genau, daher auch die Skischaukel!! Na Leute, mit denen brauch man nicht sprechen! Sowas muss man blosstellen!! Für solche Leute fällt mir kein passendes Wort ein!

Und was wollen sie auch? Sie wollen Geld, mehr Geld viel mehr Geld.. ja!

*"Letztlich geht es auch um Haftungsfragen und den Unterhalt von speziell eingerichteten Routen. „Ein echter MTB-Trail ist richtig teuer, wie eine Rennpiste“, gibt Waldburg-Zeil zu bedenken."
*
Was muss man da zu sich nehmen, um sowas öffentlich zu behaupten? Das macht bestimmt auch lustig!


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. November 2017)

Habs gestern gelesen und nur den Kopf geschüttelt. 
Seinen Kritikern Unwissenheit in den Mund legen und selber so an Schmarrn schreiben.


----------



## CampoDeVerano (9. November 2017)

Mein Vorschlag: Eine Doodle-Umfrage starten mit einigen Terminvorschlägen. Dann werden wir schon zsammkomme.

Meine Zielvorstellung eines solchen Treffens wäre, dass wir eine gemeinsame Vorstellung davon entwickeln wie Mountainbiken im Allgäu in 10 Jahren aussehen soll. Damit können wir dann gemeinsam auf die politischen Entscheider zugehen.

Im Moment werden diese nur von den Jägern, Grundstückseigentümern und Landwirten bequatscht und hören wie schlimm alles ist. Dennoch: Meine Erfahrung mit Politik und Verwaltung ist sehr positiv. Dort sitzen oft gute Leute, die das große Ganze sehen.

"Statt erst pauschal etwas zu verbieten, müsse das zu entwickelnde Konzept, das der Fürst als „Oberallgäuer Weg“ bezeichnett, Angebote präsentieren." - so steht es in dem oben verlinkten Artikel. Die Frage auf die wir eine Antwort geben müssen, lautet also "Wie sehen solche Antworten aus?". Das wissen nämlich keine Bürgermeister, Landräte oder Staatsminister.

Ich finde das klingt viel versprechend. Darauf kann man doch aufbauen. Die richtigen Leute sind anscheinend schon auf unserer Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (9. November 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> *"Es gelte, nicht zuletzt die sensiblen Lebensräume etwa für die Birk- und Auerhuhn-Populationen dauerhaft zu schützen. Der Naturpark Nagelfluhkette könnte auch als Pilotprojekt in Vorlage gehen."*


versus
*Schwarzer Tag für die bayerischen Alpen
Parlament spricht sich im Landtag mehrheitlich für eine Änderung der Schutzzonen am Riedberger Horn aus*
Verbindungsbahn quer durch einen der wertvollsten Birkhuhnlebensräume Bayerns
https://www.lbv.de/news/details/schwarzer-tag-für-die-bayerischen-alpen/


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2017)

CampoDeVerano schrieb:


> Meine Zielvorstellung eines solchen Treffens wäre, dass wir eine gemeinsame Vorstellung davon entwickeln wie Mountainbiken im Allgäu in 10 Jahren aussehen soll.



Mir machen solche Sätze immer ein wenig Angst, auch wenn Du hoffentlich das Richtige meinst. Wie "Mountainbiken im Allgäu in 10 Jahren aussehen soll" soll doch bitte jeder Radfahrer im Rahmen geltender Gesetze für sich selbst definieren.


----------



## Stucka (10. November 2017)

hab heute mit Vossy und Nicki gesprochen. Als Termin für unser Meeting ist jetzt mal *Freitag, der 24.11.* angesetzt. Vossy stellt an dem Abend sein Projekt Bike-A vor. Bitte notiert euch den Termin, Location folgt. Bis auf die Vorstellung von Vossy gibt es keine "Tagesordnung". Lasst uns die Lage einfach zunächst mal zwanglos besprechen. Wäre super, wenn die Leute, die bisher Interesse gezeigt haben, mit von der Partie wären. Wir sehen uns!  Beginn 19 Uhr, Ende offen.


----------



## Toni Dark (10. November 2017)

Ich schreib mir den Termin mal auf, sollte hoffentlich klappen.

Die Seite ist ja recht informativ:

https://www.lbv.de/news/details/luchs-toetungen-in-bayern-nehmen-kein-ende/


----------



## BiBaBergler (10. November 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ich schreib mir den Termin mal auf, sollte hoffentlich klappen.
> 
> Die Seite ist ja recht informativ:
> 
> https://www.lbv.de/news/details/luchs-toetungen-in-bayern-nehmen-kein-ende/



... wäre da mal ein MTBler in der Nähe gewesen, der hätte das Tier aufgescheucht, und es könnte noch am Leben sein! 
=> MTBler sind Artenschützer!


----------



## Toni Dark (10. November 2017)

Würde mich ja nicht wundern, wenn da ein "selbsternannter Umweltschützer" seine Finger im Spiel hätte um seinen Wildbestand zu schützen.

Aber das ist natürlich reine Spekulation.


----------



## CampoDeVerano (11. November 2017)

Hallo! Freitag, den 24. November kann ich leider nicht, da ich am Samstag zu einer Beerdigung muss und da fahren wir am Freitag schon los. Ich frage bei meinen Kompagnons, ob jemand kommen kann / möchte.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne zu einem anderen Termin kommen. Aber ich nehme an, dass ist nicht so einfach. Vielleicht einfach ein Tag früher am 23.11.?


----------



## Stucka (11. November 2017)

Ich denke, es werden einige Termine folgen, die ganze Truppe bringen wir eh nie unter einen Hut. Vossy ist dann ein paar Wochen weg, deshalb pressiert das jetzt ein bisschen....


----------



## Stucka (16. November 2017)

So Leute, Location ist fix für unser erstes Meeting: Freitag, 24.11., 19 Uhr, Gasthof Adler, Hochstraße (FuZo), Sonthofen, Nebenzimmer. Jetzt wäre natürlich toll, wenn doch Einige kommen würden. Vossy präsentiert sein Projekt, wie sich der Abend entwickelt und ob wie wir weiter vorgehen, wird sich zeigen. Netzwerk fahr_RAD SF ist auch informiert. Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. November 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (17. November 2017)

Beim Fiff in der Beiz!

Ihr werdet es schon kennen und bis auf das sich die "Hundling" bezüglich Bergnamen klein kriegen haben lassen, hat sich so gesehen nicht geändert!
Rotbestrümpfte Wanderer und Biker.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. November 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Beim Fiff in der Beiz!
> 
> Ihr werdet es schon kennen und bis auf das sich die "Hundling" bezüglich Bergnamen klein kriegen haben lassen, hat sich so gesehen nicht geändert!
> Rotbestrümpfte Wanderer und Biker.


Fips isch bloss no Gelegenheits Arbeiter.

Wer hat recht mit dem Berg Namen?
Wir oder die Ösis?
Die waren ja zuerst am Engratsgundersee,  durften das dann aber nicht zeigen.


----------



## Roedler (17. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Fips isch bloss no Gelegenheits Arbeiter.
> 
> Wer hat recht mit dem Berg Namen?
> Wir oder die ösis?



Beide! 
Jetzt gibt es halt Oberstorfer- und Walser-Hammerspitze. Weißt du doch sicher! Also haben sich die Wasler durchgesetzt? Aber die Oberstorfer ist eh schöner!


----------



## BiBaBergler (18. November 2017)

Der Beitrag von Bergauf Berab ist erstaunlich Pro MTB, und das obwohl der schon von 2012 ist. Und hat auch den einen oder anderen Seitenhieb auf das Landratsamt OA und der allgemeinen Wegethematik.


----------



## An der Alb (18. November 2017)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roedler (18. November 2017)

Das stimmt mich richtig freudig was dieser Herr Toni Freudig hier schreibt! Hört sich sehr besonnen und überblickend an, trifft den Nagel einfach auf den Kopf!! 
Kommt mir aber bekannt vor, von wann ist das?


----------



## An der Alb (18. November 2017)

Ich dachte auch, dass ich das schon gelesen habe. Hatten zwei Bekannte von mir heute auf Fratzenbuch geteilt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bench (19. November 2017)

Muss schon ne Weile her sein.
Soweit mir bekannt, hat Toni Freudig den Kampf gegen die Windmühlen verloren 



Spoiler



https://www.trauer-im-allgaeu.de/traueranzeige/toni-freudig


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. November 2017)

Mal was anderes zwischendurch, kleiner Bericht aus einer Woche BBS in Slowenien:

Sind in der ersten Oktoberwoche 2017 nach Bled aufgebrochen, um Touren in den Julischen, Karnischen und Kamnika Alpen zu fahren.
Am Quartier in der Nähe von Bled angekommen, meinte unserer Vermieter als erstes, wir haben den schlechtesten Herbst seit 50 Jahren ausgesucht 
Aber egal, am nächsten morgen haben wir unseren Slowenischen Guide Luca aufgesammelt und die erste Tour gestartet.
Erst noch ohne Nebel



Dann mit Sturm und Nebel






Gemütliche Gipfelrast



Aber in der Abfahrt ist uns schnell warm geworden



Plötzlich war unser @DJT verschwunden



Wieder gefunden




Tag Zwei ging es dann zu Lucas Lieblingsberg, es soll einen ganz in Rot gekleideten Slowenen geben, der diese Abfahrt komplett durchfahren kann, aber erstmal vier Stunden tragen.
Start war um 5 Uhr am Morgen mit Lampe bei schönstem Wetter.



Zwischendurch macht Gastfahrer Marco den Weg frei


















Einmal in der ganzen Woche liess sich sogar der Triglav sehen.









Endlich Oben



Dann kam die schwerste Abfahrt, die wir finden konnten, verblocktes Gelände, lose Steine, hohe Stufen, steilstes Bachbett und das 5 Stunden am Stück. Hätte gerne den roten Slowenen gesehen, bis dahin dachten wir eigentlich, daß wir ganz gut fahren können 












Diese Anstrengungen mussten wieder mit viel Flüssigkeit und Nahrung ausgeglichen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgaeu_tobias (19. November 2017)

[entfernt]


----------



## Roedler (19. November 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Muss schon ne Weile her sein.
> Soweit mir bekannt, hat Toni Freudig den Kampf gegen die Windmühlen verloren
> 
> 
> ...





Schade, war bestimmt ein angenehmer Mann......


----------



## Bench (19. November 2017)

@lipper-zipfel 
 fürs Zötler
Man, hab ich das in Köln (10.11.-12.11.) vermisst!


----------



## An der Alb (19. November 2017)

The bescht Hefeweizen weltweit [emoji482]. Ehm, sorry, Weißbier 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zwischendurch, kleiner Bericht aus einer Woche BBS in Slowenien:
> 
> Sind in der ersten Oktoberwoche 2017 nach Bled aufgebrochen, um Touren in den Julischen, Karnischen und Kamnika Alpen zu fahren.
> Am Quartier in der Nähe von Bled angekommen, meinte unserer Vermieter als erstes, wir haben den schlechtesten Herbst seit 50 Jahren ausgesucht
> ...




Ihr seits scho wuide Hund 
Des is a Geile Landschaft.
Is leider scho lang her das i mol aufm Triglav war


----------



## Deleted387192 (20. November 2017)

Ein traumhaftes Paradoxon heute in der Zeitung- oben wird ein ganzer Berg umgegraben, unten beschwert man sich über ausgetretene Pfade.... ich guck dass es am Freitag klappen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (20. November 2017)

So wie es aussieht, bin ich bin am Freitag dabei.

Und der Artikel heute im "Allgäuer": Wenn sich einer der größten Grundbesitzer im Allgäu, Vorsitzender der Hochwildhegegemeinschaft Sonthofen in der ihm gehörenden Zeitung mit Hilfe seines Parteifreundes für "Lenkungsmaßnahmen" ausspricht, dann weiß man eigentlich, was gemeint ist: Bikeverbot auf allen Trails und Pfaden! Die von beiden angesprochenen "Angebote" sehen dann so aus: Wer biken will, soll die von der Allgäu GmbH mit 837.000 €(!) ausgeschilderten Forstautobahnen nehmen, oder in den Bikepark gehen. Der Landrat kann sich dann auch noch als großer Naturschützer präsentieren, obwohl ihm der Naturschutz sonst eher egal zu sein scheint (s. Älpele/ Riedbergerhorn).

Was in anderen Regionen klappt, kann doch auch bei uns funktionieren. Es wird höchste Zeit, hier mal den Bikern eine Stimme zu geben.

Außerdem: Was sagt eigentlich der Tourismus? Fast jedes größere Hotel wirbt mit Mountainbiketouren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. November 2017)

Ich komme sicher am Freitag.

Bring no meinen Slowenienbericht zu Ende
Tag 3 ist schnell erzählt, unter den schützenden Blättern der Kastanien und Eichen rund um Ljubljana ein Runde bei Regen gedreht und dann die Hauptstadt angesehen.
Anhang anzeigen 666951 Anhang anzeigen 666952 Anhang anzeigen 666953 Anhang anzeigen 666954 Anhang anzeigen 666955

Tag 4 begann im Nebel und endete im Nebel.



So hätte es ausgesehen



Kurz vor dem Gipfel bei Sturm und Nebel abgebrochen.






Als Belohnung gab es eine super spassige Abfahrt.






mit erzwungenem Lächeln









Der Stand direkt am Ende der Tour



Typische slowenische Küche gabs auch noch 




Tag 5 begann doch ohne Nebel



Wir durften Pedaltaschen für Trailsucht testen, bei diesem Wetter ideal gegen kalte Finger und im Auto ein super Schutz gegen Transportschäden, einige Taschen hatten noch eine extra Schlaufe, mit dieser konnte das Bike am Rucksack gesichert werden.
Insgesamt ne super Sache für BBSler, aber wir dachten uns, die Dinger können auch mehr.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller darf ich hier auch die am Vorabend herausgefundenen Verwendungsmöglichkeiten mit reichlichim Spiel zeigen, danke Mitch 
Anhang anzeigen 666958 Anhang anzeigen 666959 Anhang anzeigen 666960 Anhang anzeigen 666961 Anhang anzeigen 666962

Aber weiter mit dem normalen Verwendungszweck 






Endlich oben wieder im Nebel












Abends dann der letzte Grillabend mit unserem Guido, wieder slowenische Spezialitäten




Dann wurde es Zeit für die Heimfahrt, schliesslich war das Bier auch alle

Anhang anzeigen 666964

Schee wars und Slowenien hat uns nicht zum letztenmal gesehen, wir kommen wieder wenn der Oktober wieder normale Verhältnisse bietet.
Hier noch der Film vom letzten Tag


----------



## BiBaBergler (20. November 2017)

Ich würde am Freitag auch gerne kommen, weil mich die Thematik ziemlich interessiert, habe allerdings andere Vereinsmeierei zu der Zeit :/
Vielleicht bekomme ich das umgeplant ...


----------



## Stucka (20. November 2017)

Am Freitag werden wohl auch Einige kommen, die hier im Forum nicht aktiv sind. Hab heute nochmal mit Vossy telefoniert. Bitte erwartet jetzt keine Tagesordnung oder einen strukturierten Abend! Es geht zunächst um einen offenen Meinungsaustausch, vielleicht entwickelt sich daraus irgendeine Strategie, wie wir weiter vorgehen können. Es wird auf jeden Fall höchste Zeit, dieser einseitigen Stimmungsmache in den Medien was dagegen zu halten.


----------



## Roedler (20. November 2017)

Mit wie vielen wird denn nun gerechnet, die am Freitag vorbeikommen? Ich war gestern bei einer ähnlichen „Veranstaltung“ (nicht im Allgäu!). Auch hier hat man sich erstmals getroffen und es waren auf Anhieb bald 40 Personen da. Man hat dargelegt was man möchte und weiteres Vorgehen beschlossen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Am Freitag werden wohl auch Einige kommen, die hier im Forum nicht aktiv sind. Hab heute nochmal mit Vossy telefoniert. Bitte erwartet jetzt keine Tagesordnung oder einen strukturierten Abend! Es geht zunächst um einen offenen Meinungsaustausch, vielleicht entwickelt sich daraus irgendeine Strategie, wie wir weiter vorgehen können. Es wird auf jeden Fall höchste Zeit, dieser einseitigen Stimmungsmache in den Medien was dagegen zu halten.


Ich meine sogar dass der Herr Fürst grossen Anteil an der Augsburger allgemeinen hat. (Zumindest sein Erzeuger)
Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.

Von meiner Truppe bins erstmal nur ich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. November 2017)

Neuer Status. 
Gerade beim Sport die Achilles sehne abgerissen. 
Morgen op.
Freitag dann leider raus. 
Tut mir leid.

Gruß


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (21. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gerade beim Sport die Achilles sehne abgerissen.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stucka (21. November 2017)

@ Lipper-Zipfel: meine Herren, so ein Scheiß! Dann mal guten OP-Verlauf und schnelle und gute Besserung!
@ Roedler: absolut keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute kommen. Heute hat der Aufsichtsratvorsitzende der Allgäu Gmbh, seines Zeichens auch Landrat, in der Zeitung ein Statement veröffentlicht, "dass manche schon von einer neuen Plage reden" und dabei explizit uns Biker angesprochen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> @ Lipper-Zipfel: meine Herren, so ein Scheiß! Dann mal guten OP-Verlauf und schnelle und gute Besserung!
> @ Roedler: absolut keine Ahnung, wie viele Leute kommen. Heute hat der Aufsichtsratvorsitzende der Allgäu Gmbh, seines Zeichens auch Landrat, in der Zeitung ein Statement veröffentlicht, "dass manche schon von einer neuen Plage reden" und dabei explizit uns Biker angesprochen.


Danke
Bitte haltet mich auf dem laufenden. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (21. November 2017)

Bitter! Gute Besserung!


----------



## homerjay (21. November 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. November 2017)

Manchmal ist das forum richtig nett.


----------



## IBEX73 (21. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Manchmal ist das forum richtig nett.



Nimm DU dir mal ein Beispiel daran..... Auch von mir schnelle Genesung!

Und Euch anderen gutes gelingen-es ist aller Ehren wert,das ihr Euch zur Wehr setzt! Auch wenn es vermutlich nix bringt......weil Geld regiert die Welt-die Umwelt ist denen doch nur Scheissegal.........Im kleinen Allgäu+wie auf dem gesamten Planeten......


----------



## derwaaal (21. November 2017)

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. November 2017)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Nimm DU dir mal ein Beispiel daran..... Auch von mir schnelle Genesung!
> 
> Und Euch anderen gutes gelingen-es ist aller Ehren wert,das ihr Euch zur Wehr setzt! Auch wenn es vermutlich nix bringt......weil Geld regiert die Welt-die Umwelt ist denen doch nur Scheissegal.........Im kleinen Allgäu+wie auf dem gesamten Planeten......


Das stimmt leider.
Die wollen nur in ruhe jagen gehen.


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (22. November 2017)

Habe gestern Abend erfahren, dass ich diesen Freitag zu hause bei den Kindern bleiben muss.
Schade!
Bin gespannt auf euren Bericht.


----------



## Deleted387192 (22. November 2017)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2017)

Guter Leserbrief heute im Allgäuer.

Danke an alle.
Vielleicht lass i mi am Freitag ankarren von meiner Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (23. November 2017)

Den "Bowdenzug" wieder geflickt? Wird eine Weile dauern....


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Achilles sehne abgerissen.



Aua 
alles gute


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2017)

Gestern interessante Sendung, unter anderem auch über die Problematik am Riedberger Horn
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/jetzt-red-i/aus-farchant-100.html


----------



## Roedler (23. November 2017)

Nur mal was zum Vergleich, nicht das ich da jetzt runterrollen möchte, aber bezüglich der Wanderer!!


----------



## Stucka (24. November 2017)

Reminder: heute 19 Uhr, Adler, Hochstraße (FuZo), Sonthofen, Bikermeeting.


----------



## Stucka (24. November 2017)

Besten Dank an Alle fürs Kommen und Mitdiskutieren An die 40 Biker, hätte ich nie erwartet! Nächstes Meeting Ende Januar, dann mit Infos zur möglichen Gründung der DIMB IG Sonthofen/Oberallgäu. Wie wir das Baby dann letztlich genau benennen, stimmen wir dann ab. Bitte den nächsten Termin dann über Euer Netzwerk bewerben, damit noch mehr kommen! Bis dahin gute Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (24. November 2017)

Ortsgruppe oder Sektion....sollte es doch noch sein??! Schon mal merce fürs Machen!
S'nextmol lidas d'r Adler it!


----------



## Stucka (25. November 2017)

http://biketeam-sonthofen.de/2017/11/11/biker-treffen-in-sonthofen/


----------



## Roedler (25. November 2017)

Im Extra heute steht das es 2006 2,3 Millionen Gäste mit 10,3 Millionen Übernachtungen waren. 2016 waren es 3,6 Millionen mit 12 Millionen Übernachtungen. Also wie einer gestern schon gesagt hatte, der Fremdenverkehr ist satt!

https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/rundschau/Wie-viele-Gaeste-vertraegt-das-Allgaeu;art2757,2533677


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. November 2017)

Am Ende des folgenden Artikels im Kreisboten vom 05.09.2017 finden sich versöhnliche Worte eines Älpers zu den Mountainbikern und ein interessanter Aspekt zum E-Bike (der aber einer Lösung zugänglich wäre):

*Allgäuer Bäuerinnen und Bauern bringen ihre Anliegen an*
Landwirtschaftsminister Christian Schmidt hat ein offenes Ohr
*"Auf den Boden der Tatsachen"*
...
Ein „Älpler“ sah das „Eigentumsrecht“ bei uns den Bach runter gehen, da jeder Laie eine Mountainbike-Strecke ausweisen könne, machte er seinem Ärger über E-Biker Luft und betonte „nicht die Mountainbiker“. Denn weil die E-Räder zu schwer zum „drüberlupfn“ seien, würden seine Durchgangsluken ständig beschädigt.


----------



## homerjay (27. November 2017)

@Sun on Tour:: Nochmals Danke, daß Du extra hergekommen bist!


----------



## Roedler (27. November 2017)

Habt ihr gerade das Bayerische Fernsehen/Abendschau angesehen?
Buchenberg (oder doch Eschach ausbauen öffentlich machen?)möchte einen Fun- and Crosspark errichten (ausbauen) und wir waren auch so Thema!
Ich habe leider nur den Schuß gesehen...!


Ja danke Sun on Tour!


----------



## homerjay (28. November 2017)

Hier der Ganze Bericht:
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/t...l-des-guten-av:5a1c3bd401bd4e0018ef8237?t=37s

Einen Kommentar spare ich mir.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. November 2017)

wie sich das anhört, "die Biker da Drinnen halten"
Wie eingepferchtes Vieh.
Immer dieselben, dämlichen Argumente, der Biker ist gleich ein Downhiller der das Vieh aufschreckt und zu Tode jagt, da geht mir immer das Messer im Sack auf.
Wenn wir auf Vieh treffen, steigen wir ab und schieben durch, ohne ein Stück Vieh aufzuschrecken, dann kommt der Hirte mit seinem dicken Haselstock angerannt und alle Rindviecher springen auf und spritzen auseinander und der Typ schreit und droht...........


----------



## BiBaBergler (28. November 2017)

ohne Worte ... aber ich fühle mich da nicht angesprochen. Ich hab kein Downhiller 

Aber mal im Ernst, wahrscheinlich können die 'Spezialisten' ein EBike nicht mal von einem Downhillbike unterscheiden. Es scheint gerade keine anderen Probleme in dera Welt zu geben, als auf den Mountaibikern rumzuhacken. Naja, lenkt auch ab von der Verschandelung des Hochgrates durch die Rodelbahn, oder von der Weichenstellung für die Änderung des Alpenplanes am Riedberger Horn.


----------



## Stucka (29. November 2017)

So, obwohl ich dafür schon leicht kritisiert wurde, überhaupt was geschrieben zu haben: der Artikel über das Meeting in SF von letztem Freitag ist Draußen! Sogar als Headline auf der 1. Seite: "Moutainbiker wehren sich" und in großer Aufmachung im Regionalteil. Bis auf die Ergänzung der Zeitung im letzten Teil zum Thema Bikeinitiative Kempten wurde mein Text komplett übernommen. Ich bin jetzt sehr gespannt auf die Reaktionen aus der Szene und von Außen und steh zu jedem Wort. Feuer frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> So, obwohl ich dafür schon leicht kritisiert wurde, überhaupt was geschrieben zu haben: der Artikel über das Meeting in SF von letztem Freitag ist Draußen! Sogar als Headline auf der 1. Seite: "Moutainbiker wehren sich" und in großer Aufmachung im Regionalteil. Bis auf die Ergänzung der Zeitung im letzten Teil zum Thema Bikeinitiative Kempten wurde mein Text komplett übernommen. Ich bin jetzt sehr gespannt auf die Reaktionen aus der Szene und von Außen und steh zu jedem Wort. Feuer frei....



Sehr gut Helmut,  denen muss ma schu zeigen  dass wir uns nicht alles gefallen lassen.
Hätte einen sehr guten Draht zur AZ, allerdings nur in Sachen Sportreporter.
Falls das was nützt,  sag Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2017)

Sauguter Artikel!


----------



## BiBaBergler (29. November 2017)

Der Artikel gefällt mir. Ich finde den sachlich und nicht so reisserisch Stimmungsmachend wie der eine oder andere Artikel von den Gegenseiten.


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2017)

Aber des Bergrad isch schlimm


----------



## Roedler (29. November 2017)

Danke Stucka für den Bricht! In der Allgäuer.
Hier auch ein Abklatsch.
https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/a...gaeu-wollen-sich-organisieren;art2745,2537576

Die Links dort sind auch noch interessant, wenn man das noch nicht kennt....


----------



## bibi1952 (30. November 2017)

@Stucka 
Tolle Pressearbeit
So kann man die Politik beeinflussen.


----------



## Stucka (1. Dezember 2017)

hab gestern Infos bekommen, dass es erste zaghafte Erfolge einer Annäherung gibt . Die Stimmung geht tatsächlich weg vom bedingungslosen NEIN zum "reden könnte man ja mal". Noch lange nicht bei Allen, aber immerhin. Heute im überregionalen Teil der AZ wieder ein Hinweis, dass wir uns zu formieren gedenken. Jetzt müssen wir Alle am Ball bleiben und unser privates Netzwerk dazu nützen, unsere Vorstellungen zu transportieren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

na das ist doch schon mal was!

Zum nächsten Termin versuche ich alle "Grüntenschänder"(aktuell an die 12 Mann) mit an den Tisch zu bringen und diese haben ja auch noch weitere Netzwerke untereinander zu andernen Bikekumpels.
Vielen Dank vorab für deine tolle Arbeit und ich bin immer noch begeistert von deinem Artikel, dank dir bekommen wir nun alle ein Gesicht, wir können gemeinsam auftreten und werden vermutlich nicht mehr so einfach durch den Kakau gezogen.

Gruss Roman


----------



## Stucka (1. Dezember 2017)

Also das ist zuviel der Ehre, definitiv. Den letzten Kick, die Sache mal an zu stupfen, hat ja das Forum hier gegeben, und dass das den Einsatz wert ist, hat mir (uns!) der Abend im "Adler" gezeigt. Meinen Leserbrief hat das Anzeigeblatt bisher unterschlagen, obwohl mir geschrieben wurde, dass man sich mit mir in Verbindung setzt. Roland hat den Kontakt zu DIMB hergestellt, und die Geschäftsstelle hätte dann die Möglichkeit, alle im Postleitzahlengebiet 875.... wohnenden DIMB-Mitglieder ebenfalls zum nächsten Meeting einzuladen. Das werden wir sicher nicht in einem Nebenzimmer machen. Wäre saugut, wenn wir uns (also die Biker, die hier mitlesen/mitschreiben) abstimmen, wie das vorzubereiten ist. Es steht ja im Raum, eine IG unter dem Dach der DIMB zu machen (mit den leider wohl unumgänglichen Formalismen) oder uns sonstwie autonom aufstellen. So wie der Matthias von der hiesigen DAV Sektion gesprochen hat, wird das nicht wie in Kempten unter dem Dach des DAV sein können. Die Gründe sind für mich nachvollziehbar. Eine starke Interessenvertretung brauchen wir! Auf die anonyme und breite Masse eindreschen kann Jeder. Jetzt werden sich manche Leute schon überlegen, wie weit sie sich aus dem Fenster lehnen. Wir sind ja auch Wähler, Steuerzahler, Konsumenten und vielleicht sogar mehr "Allgäuer" wie manch Anderer, der da momentan einen auf "laut" macht. Ich kenne kaum Wanderer, die nicht auch Biken und umgekehrt. Wir haben ja sogar Wald-und Weidegenossenschaftler in unseren Reihen (2 haben sich ja im Adler schon geoutet - diese Beiträge waren sackwichtig!) Ein bikender Jäger (und dazu noch ein sauguter Biker) kurbelt regelmäßig mit mir rum 

Bin wieder weit zuversichtlicher, dass da tatsächlich Bewegung reinkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (1. Dezember 2017)

Auch von mir: Danke Helmut für dein Engagement! Ich glaube, ohne Dich wäre das Ganze nicht so schnell zustandegekommen. Und dann hast du auch gleich noch die Pressearbeit übernommen. Der Artikel ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gelungen. 

Für die nächste Versammlung werden wir vermutlich den großen Saal im „Schiff“ oder noch was größeres brauchen. Für die Gründung einer IG in der DIMB spricht aus meiner Sicht einiges, vor allen könnte man dann auch auf die Unterstützung des Hauptvereins zurückgreifen. Natürlich sind aber auch andere Lösungen denkbar, wobei die Gründung eines eigenen Vereins vermutlich mehr Aufwand wäre, als die Gründung einer IG. Wenn wir eine IG in der DIMB gründen wollen, dann müssen wir vermutlich auch DIMB Mitglied werden. Aber finanzielle Aufwand ist ja überschaubar.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann kann man hier im Forum auch in geschlossenen Gruppen diskutieren. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie man eine solche Gruppe erstellt. Meint Ihr, es wäre sinnvoll, auch für die Allgäuer Biker eine solche Gruppe aufzumachen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Auch von mir: Danke Helmut für dein Engagement! Ich glaube, ohne Dich wäre das Ganze nicht so schnell zustandegekommen. Und dann hast du auch gleich noch die Pressearbeit übernommen. Der Artikel ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gelungen.
> 
> Für die nächste Versammlung werden wir vermutlich den großen Saal im „Schiff“ oder noch was größeres brauchen. Für die Gründung einer IG in der DIMB spricht aus meiner Sicht einiges, vor allen könnte man dann auch auf die Unterstützung des Hauptvereins zurückgreifen. Natürlich sind aber auch andere Lösungen denkbar, wobei die Gründung eines eigenen Vereins vermutlich mehr Aufwand wäre, als die Gründung einer IG. Wenn wir eine IG in der DIMB gründen wollen, dann müssen wir vermutlich auch DIMB Mitglied werden. Aber finanzielle Aufwand ist ja überschaubar.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann kann man hier im Forum auch in geschlossenen Gruppen diskutieren. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie man eine solche Gruppe erstellt. Meint Ihr, es wäre sinnvoll, auch für die Allgäuer Biker eine solche Gruppe aufzumachen?


Würde ich dann beim nächsten Termin ansprechen, keine Ahnung wieviele im IBC überhaupt vertreten sind.


----------



## Roedler (1. Dezember 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> So wie der Matthias von der hiesigen DAV Sektion gesprochen hat, wird das nicht wie in Kempten unter dem Dach des DAV sein können. Die Gründe sind für mich nachvollziehbar.



Die Aussagen bezüglich des DAV kann ich nicht (ganz) nachvollziehen.
Einige andere Sektionen sehen das auch gelassener und wir sind auch direkt integriert.
Liest man auf der HP vom DAV dessen Leitbild, sieht man das der DAV nicht, wie am Freitag dargelegt, nur für Bergsteiger ist, sondern für Alpinistinnen und Alpinisten! 
https://www.alpenverein.de/der-dav/leitbild-des-dav_aid_12051.html
Aber akzeptieren kann man das, da man mit der DIMB einen Partner hätte der schon tiefere und weiterführende Erfahrungen hat. Von daher.......




Stucka schrieb:


> Eine starke Interessenvertretung brauchen wir! Auf die anonyme und breite Masse eindreschen kann Jeder. Jetzt werden sich manche Leute schon überlegen, wie weit sie sich aus dem Fenster lehnen. Wir sind ja auch Wähler, Steuerzahler, Konsumenten und vielleicht sogar mehr "Allgäuer" wie manch Anderer, der da momentan einen auf "laut" macht.



Ja genau!!



Wenn der Saal von der Marienbrücke/Schiff nur annähernd voll wird, brauch man nicht mehr diskutieren, da braucht man einenTagesablauf....


----------



## derwaaal (1. Dezember 2017)

https://www.alpenverein.de/natur/da...-mountainbike-position-des-dav_aid_16053.html

Positionspapier des DAV zum Thema MTB vom August 2015


----------



## Roedler (1. Dezember 2017)

Denke wir tun gut daran den DAV nicht mit unseren Belange zu Strapazieren. Er ist uns gegenüber momentan mindesten neutral und wir haben mit der DIMB eine andere Lobby. Daher sollten wir es gut sein lassen.


----------



## Stucka (1. Dezember 2017)

laut Geschäftsstelle 48 registrierte DIMBLER hier im PLZ-Bereich. Wenn das eine IG unter dem Dach der DIMB sein soll, wäre es ganz gut, wenn das Leute aufbauen, die sich mit den Strukturen auskennen. Ich habe Unterlagen bekommen, wie sich so eine IG zusammensetzt und welche Funktionen die hat, hab das aber noch nicht richtig angeschaut. Auf den ersten Blick jede Menge Formalismen, die vermutlich viele davon abhalten werden, sich da einzubringen. Roedler hat vollkommen Recht, da muss Versammlungsleitung her, die sich mit so was auskennt und die Struktur reinbringt, damit da was rauskommt. Eine IG wählt einen Sprecher, der gleich mal einen Haufen Aufgaben hat. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann die Gründung einer IG nur auf Betreiben "einzelner oder mehrer DIMB-Mitglieder" erfolgen. Einen separaten Verein außerhalb der DIMB  zu gründen, ist mit aber nur mit genau so viel oder noch mehr Aufwand und Organisation verbunden, ganz zu schweige davon, dann erstmal einen Stamm von Leuten zu finden, die 1. und 2. Vorsitzender, Kassierer usw. machen würden. Eine IG als lose Form und offene Gruppierung hilft uns aber sicher nicht weiter. Eins ist klar: wer sich als Person  als Sprecher oder Vorsitzender zur Verfügung stellt, steht im Fokus und bekommt sicher einiges ab. Übers Knie brechen brauchen wir nix, momentan hat ja alleine schon die Andeutung, dass wir uns organisieren wollen, Bewegung verursacht.

Ich bin seit letzten Samstag DIMB-Mitglied. Kostet 24 Euro/Jahr, also weniger wie ein Reifen. Das ist mir das mehr als Wert. Die BIKE sponsert jedem (Neu?)Mitglied 4 Hefte im Jahr. Jetzt kommt die über Umwegen wieder ins Haus, die hab ich nach langen Abo-Jahren gekündigt, weil ich keine Lust mehr auf E-Bike und 27,5er Werbung hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Dezember 2017)

Habe gestern mit Mathias vom DAV gesprochen, ihm wäre es sehr recht, wenn wir uns unter dem Dach der DIMB orgnisieren, weil der MTB Sport nur eine Randgruppe im DAV ist und auch so bleiben soll.
Die meisten Mitglieder sind einfach Bergsteiger und Wanderer.
Finde das auch in Ordnung so.


----------



## Stucka (2. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal die Infos von der DIMB


----------



## Roedler (2. Dezember 2017)

_" (2) Je regionalem Gebiet wird grundsätzlich nur eine IG zugelassen. Bei der Gebietsfestle- gung der IG sollte das Überschreiten von Bundeslandgrenzen grundsätzlich vermieden werden. Der Name wird einheitlich mit „DIMB IG <Region>“ festgeleg"_

Damit ist doch zumindest die Namensgebung vorgegeben!


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Dezember 2017)

Als DIMB-Mitglied darf ich Euch einen Vorschlag machen:
Nennt Euch „IG Oberallgäu“
Das wird gut ankommen.


----------



## Stucka (3. Dezember 2017)

*(1) Die Gründung einer IG erfolgt auf Betreiben einzelner oder mehrere DIMB-Mitglieder, die sich in einer begrenzten Region als Ansprechpartner für Mountainbiker.....* Also auf gehts, DIMB-Mitglieder, die hier mitlesen oder Mitglied bei der DIMB werden. Namensgebung dann Step 2....... wir sollten nicht zu lange warten, spätestens im neuen Jahr müssen wir aufgestellt sein. Die nächsten Wochen werden entscheidend sein. Die Allgäu GmbH drängt auf Strecken für die Bike-Touristen, Sonthofen in Punkto "Radstadt" im Handlungszwang. Es stehen wichtige Gespräche an. Nachdem wir unser Projekt in die Öffentlichkeit getragen und damit A gesagt haben, müssen wir B folgen lassen.


----------



## derwaaal (3. Dezember 2017)

Oft bringt es auch etwas, die Leute direkt anzuschreiben.
Sollte nicht notwendig sein, aber in der heutigen, hektischen Welt anscheinend doch.
Meine Erfahrung ... (in verschiedenen Bereichen)


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2017)

Servus

Zuerst mal möchte ich mich Entschuldigen , dass ich bei Eurem ersten Treffen nicht dabei war.
In der Woche hatte ich leider Bereitschaftsdienst.
Und nun zum Eigentlichen Anliegen.
Ich bin schon länger Mitglied bei der DIMB aber nur Passiv.
Bei der Namensgebung würde ich Persönlich aber das gesamte Allgäu als " IG Allgäu " unter einen Hut packen.

Bedanken möchte ich mich schon mal bei Euch ( ganz speziell @Stucka ) für Euer Engagement .
Wenn es im Januar passt , würde ich zum nächsten Treffen aber gerne auch kommen.

Happy Trails


----------



## Roedler (3. Dezember 2017)

Haben wie schon diskudiert! Das Allgäu ist groß!
Das geht bis Memmingen, Lindau, Füssen und je darüber hinaus!

Mit z.B. IG Oberallgäu wären wir sehr gut beraten!

Was heißt passives Mitglied bei der DIMB?

Es gibt Mitglieder, ...plus und ...race sowie Fördermitgleider!


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Haben wie schon diskudiert! Das Allgäu ist groß!
> Das geht bis Memmingen, Lindau, Füssen und je darüber hinaus!
> 
> Mit z.B. IG Oberallgäu wären wir sehr gut beraten!



Ah , o.K. , das kommt davon wenn man nicht dabei ist


----------



## Stucka (3. Dezember 2017)

hab jetzt mal die DIMB-Geschäftsstelle angeschrieben, damit die mal die registrierten Mitglieder entsprechend informieren. Vielleicht findet sich da Jemand, der sich da mal einklinkt, was die IG-Gründung betrifft. Sobald ich Rückmeldung bekomme, sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (3. Dezember 2017)

Grad mal testhalber eine neue Seite eingerichtet: IG Oberallgäu/Grünten. Schaut mal, wie und ob ihr da drauf kommt. Bin da nicht so der Held bei sowas


----------



## Stucka (3. Dezember 2017)

ääääh, heißt "Grüntenbiker", nicht IG Oberallgäu/Grünten. Das 2. ist schon das erste Thema.


----------



## Roedler (3. Dezember 2017)

Stucka, ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was du meinst?
Es wurde ja schon in einem vorherigen Beitrag bemerkt, dass man eine interne Gruppe/Forum aufmache könnte.

Unter Gruppen IG (hier im Forum) sind ja schon einige DIMB IGs vertreten, sowas zu eröffen ist ja kein Hexenwerk! Man kann ja auch User dazu einladen, so dass es möglichst viele Beteiligte gibt.....??


----------



## mw.dd (4. Dezember 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich da Jemand, der sich da mal einklinkt, was die IG-Gründung betrifft.



Zuständig ist der IG-Referent Pascal Wernli ([email protected]).
Für alle Fragen stehe aber auch ich (als Ehemaliger) bei Bedarf gern zur Verfügung; PN genügt.


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

bin hier eigentlich nur passiver Mitleser (aus Buchloe) - darf ich somit einwerfen, warum nicht einfach IG Allgäu?
Bin auch DIMB Mitglied, momentan ehr mit der IG Ammersee unterwegs, aber da Buchloe ja auch noch irgendwie zum Allgäu gehört, würde
ich mich persönlich über eine IG Allgäu freuen!

Bis dann,

Patrik


----------



## Roedler (7. Dezember 2017)

Der Einzugsbereich Allgäu ist einfach zu groß. Manche sagen das Lindau auch noch Allgäu ist!? Würdest du z.B. für in kurzes Treffen die ~2 Std. nach Lindau kommen?

Manche sehen die Ausdehnung vom Allgäu so.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Allgaeu-outlined-w050-h050.gif


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Dezember 2017)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin hier eigentlich nur passiver Mitleser (aus Buchloe) - darf ich somit einwerfen, warum nicht einfach IG Allgäu?
> Bin auch DIMB Mitglied, momentan ehr mit der IG Ammersee unterwegs, aber da Buchloe ja auch noch irgendwie zum Allgäu gehört, würde
> ...



Nix da! Du bleibst da.


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. Dezember 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Der Einzugsbereich Allgäu ist einfach zu groß


Also geb hier natürlich nur meine Meinung wieder: So what?
Willst du/man sich von vornherein einschränken? Muss jedes Treffen immer in Lindau, oder Buchloe stattfinden?
Lindau ist auch nur 50minuten weg von Buchloe.
Also ich würde es offener (auch mit der Namensgebung) gestalten- da ja das Gebiet auch noch von keiner IG besetzt ist - da es auch gilt, eine gewisse Anzahl Leute zusammen zu bringen. Falls es dann zu viele werden, kann man ja immer noch aufteilen.

Bis dann,

Patrik

@Robert-Ammersee: natürlich bleib ich meiner alten Heimat treu, aber bisschen zweigleisig schadet ja nie


----------



## speedy_j (8. Dezember 2017)

Fragt mal einen Hintersteiner wo das Allgäu aufhört. Da sind die meisten wieder draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibiker1290 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hinterstoinar sind alle Inzuchtlar

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hinouf (8. Dezember 2017)

haibiker1290 schrieb:


> Hinterstoinar sind alle Inzuchtlar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


Solche Sprüch braucht’s net.


----------



## MC² (11. Dezember 2017)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Fragt mal einen Hintersteiner wo das Allgäu aufhört. Da sind die meisten wieder draußen.



Soviel Hinterstuiner werd ma da net fragn kenna, a Hand voll wohl it almol



haibiker1290 schrieb:


> Hinterstoinar sind alle Inzuchtlar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk



Scherzle gmacht, Späßle ghet!


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Dezember 2017)

MC² schrieb:


> Soviel Hinterstuiner werd ma da net fragn kenna, a Hand voll wohl it almol
> 
> 
> 
> Scherzle gmacht, Späßle ghet!



I schu, hob Verwandschaft do hinda.
So abwegig war der Spruch gar it


----------



## swindle (14. Dezember 2017)

Servus!

Hätt auch Interesse. Man kann sich ja in der Mitte treffen


----------



## hofschalk (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich wäre wirklich auch bereit, mich für unseren Sport zu engagieren. Wenn ich aber  sehe, wie man sich wegen des Namens und anderen scheinbar trivialen Dingen hier beharkt, habe ich schon vorher große Bedenken, ob ich da meine Zeit neben Familie, Arbeit und Freizeit verwenden will. 

Ich fände "Oberallgäu" passend, wenn man sich zunächst auf den Bereich des Illertals mit umliegenden Bergen beschränken will. Mit einem örtlich weiter gefassten Namen im Gegensatz zum Vorschlag "Grünten" sehe ich den Vorteil, dass man auf der "Gegenseite" am Verhandlungstisch ernster genommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (14. Dezember 2017)

Das alles sollten wir dann tatsächlich in aller Ruhe besprechen. Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass wir uns dazu nach den Feiertagen Gedanken machen und uns dann Ende Januar/Anfang Februar zusammensetzen. Gefragt sind jetzt auch die Leute, die schon DIMB-Mitglieder sind. Dieses Treffen vorbereiten und durchführen sollten Leute, die schon in der Materie sind und Erfahrungen mit so was haben. Unser erstes Treffen hat für viel Erstaunen in bestimmten Kreisen gesorgt, da müssen wir jetzt nachlegen und uns formieren. Da geht es auch gar nicht mehr um die Strecken die vielleicht (!!) irgendwann mal beschildert werden. Diese Strecken sollen nur dazu dienen, "Genussbiker" (was auch immer das sein mag) zu "kanalisieren". Wenn irgendjemand meint, dass damit alle Probleme gelöst seien, wird er schnell eines Besseren belehrt werden. Jetzt liegt es an uns, ein Netzwerk zu stricken, um unsere berechtigten Interessen durchsetzen zu können.


----------



## Roedler (14. Dezember 2017)

Beim ersten Treffen hat man sich geeinigt;


Das man sich formieren möchte


Das man sich innerhalb der DIMB formiert


Den Laut der IG



Beim zweiten Treffen sollte es doch darum gehen, was man genau machen möchte und wer was machen kann, also die Organisation der IG

Wenn es nun beim zweiten Treffen wiederum um 1.-3. geht, dreht man sich anfangs schon wieder im Kreise und wir landen irgendwann auf dem neuen Berliner Flugplatz?!  Behakt hat sich hier noch keiner. Ich habe so das Gefühl, wenn sich jemand wirklich einbringen möchte, er ein eher dickes Fell haben muss!


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde einer IG Oberallgäu beitreten.
Bei der Organisation gibt es Helfer beim DIMB. Wichtiger ist es , dass die IG auch nach der Gründung lebt. Dazu müsste die IG Touren, Stammtische und Fahrtechnikkurse intern (nur für Mitglieder) und auch extern anbieten. Deshalb sollte bei der Gründung direkt ausgelotet werden, wer beim DIMB einen Kurs zum Guide oder Fahrtechniktrainer machen möchte, um in der IG die Fachkompetenz aufbauen zu können. Dies wird in Köln-Bonner-Raum aktiv gelebt. Man sollte auch versuchen, die bestehenden Mountainbikegruppen der Radvereine in Sonthofen und Kempten, sowie der örtlichen Skiclubs (z.B. Rettenberg) mit ins Boot zu holen. Dies sollte keine Konkurrenz zu den bestehenden Vereine werden, sondern eine übergeordnete Interessengemeinschaft.
Ich gebe hier nur meine persönliche Meinung als Freund des Allgäus wieder und freue mich auf "Open-Trails" im Allgäu.
VG
Werner


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Dezember 2017)

Was wir geantwortet hatten und was die Presse daraus macht:
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...erer-Wem-gehoert-der-Wald-_arid,10787796.html

Artikel kann gerne bei der Schwäbische.de kommentiert werden.
https://www.facebook.com/schwaebische.de/posts/1737726289571240

---------------------
Unsere Antwort war:
_• Halten Sie eine Kanalisierung der Biker für möglich und vernünftig?

Die gemeinsame Nutzung der Wege funktioniert in der Fläche. Auch der Deutsche Alpenverein hat sich deshalb 2015 in seinem Positionspapier für eine gemeinsame Nutzung aller Wege ausgesprochen. Dort wo eine Lenkung aus Naturschutzgründen notwendig ist, muss dies alle Nutzergruppen gleichermaßen einbeziehen, da es keine relevanten MTB spezifischen Störwirkungen gibt. 

 • Weshalb könnte eine Kanalisierung sinnvoll sein?

Das Recht auf Naturgenuß in Bayern gilt für alle Nutzer gleichermaßen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Tourismuskonzeptes Einschränkungen gegen die Bevölkerung durchzusetzen. Bei den Wanderern sind die ausgeschilderten Wege ja auch nur als ein Angebot zu verstehen. Niemand käme deshalb auf die Idee die anderen Wege für Wanderer zu sperren. 
Aktuelle Studien der Uni-Freiburg zeigen, dass Pauschalverbote wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht funktionieren, weil sie nicht einsichtig sind. Die einheimischen Mountainbiker fahren auf allen Wegen. Die Regelung ist nicht überwachbar, sorgt aber im Gegenzug für einen neuen Konflikt, da eine Nutzergruppe einseitig bevorzugt wird. Dies wurde schon 2007 von der Uni Freiburg festgestellt.

 • Wo gibt es aus Ihrer Sicht Konfliktpotenzial mit Wanderern, Waldbesitzern, dem Naturschutz oder Jägern?

Laut Studien gibt kein nennenswertes Konfliktpotenzial mit Wanderern, Waldbesitzern, dem Naturschutz oder Jägern in der Praxis. Nur Einzelpersonen versuchen gelegentlich Mountainbiken zu diskreditieren, weil man eine neue Nutzergruppe nicht in seinem vermeintlichen Territorium akzeptieren möchte. Eine Befragung aus Freiburg zeigt, dass diese als „MTB Gegner“ eingestuften Personen unter 5% der Waldbesucher sind, die aber sehr engagiert sind ihre Position zu vertreten.

 • Halten Sie die Waldgesetzgebung im Hinblicks aufs Fahrradfahren in Baden-Württemberg und Bayern sinnvoll?

In Baden-Württemberg wird momentan ein hoher Aufwand betrieben Strecken auszuweisen, weil der Tourismus unter der restriktiven Gesetzeslage leidet. Viele 10.000 Euro werden investiert um den Fehler im Landeswaldgesetz zu kaschieren. Trotzdem gelingt es nicht attraktive Strecken auszuweisen. Während die einheimischen Mountainbiker seit Jahren die 2-Meter-Regel ignorieren, werden potentielle Gäste davon abgeschreckt und fahren in andere Gebiete. Der Verlierer der 2-Meter-Regel ist der Tourismus. Das Image von Baden-Württemberg ist massiv gesunken. Mountainbiker sind aber von der Soziologie und vom Einkommen eine äußerst wichtige touristische Zielgruppe, die neben dem Biken auch gerne Wandern. Es ist bekannt, dass der gemeinsame Familienurlaub danach geplant wird, ob es in der Destination auch möglich ist attraktiv MTB zu fahren. Die Unterscheidung in Wanderer und Mountainbiker wird mehr und mehr hinfällig, weil viele Besucher mehrere Aktivitäten ausüben.

Bayern hingegen setzt auf die Eigenverantwortung der Nutzers. Mountainbiker können selbst einschätzen welche Wege sie wann befahren. Die Routenwahl hängt von den eigenen Ansprüchen, dem Fahrkönnen, dem Wetter, dem Wochentag und vielen anderen Faktoren ab. Dazu starten Mountainbiker i.d.R. ihre Tour umweltfreundlich ab der Haustüre. Dies kann nur durch die Möglichkeit der individuellen Tourplanung gewährleistet werden. Dies ist in Bayern möglich._

Und etwas später die PM zur Ausweisung von MTB Strecken in BaWü
https://dimb.de/presse/presse-artikel/916-28112017-ausweisung-von-mountainbikestrecken-gescheitert


----------



## Roedler (16. Dezember 2017)

_"Zwei Mountainbiker hetzen mit geschulterten Rädern Richtung Gipfel, überholen sogar."_

Ja, husch husch weg sans! Jetzt überholen die Rüpel sogar schon, wenn sie ihre Radel tragen!
Das müsste man auch verbieten, das Radeltragen!


_" Im eh schon von vielen Bergstiefeln lädierten Steig ...."
_
Ja, da hamas ja! Die Bergstiefel machen die Wege kaputt!! Also nur noch barfüßig laufen!

Vielleicht kann man sie auch an den Haaren hochziehen, das an den Haaren herbeiziehen funktioniert ja scheinlich gut!


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Dezember 2017)

Tja , dieser Schreiberling ist anscheinend noch nie hinter seinem Schreibtisch hervor gekommen 
Und vom Hörensagen lässt sich ohne eigene Recherche eben schnell ein Artikel schreiben 

Die Wege am Stuiben kenn ich jetzt schon seit fast 40 Jahren.
Vor langer Zeit ( als noch keine Radler da oben waren ) gab es schon Erodierte Wege mit teilweise halb Meter Tiefen Rinnen.
Und die stammten nur von Wanderern und Weidevieh.

Warum man das jetzt auf einmal uns Mountainbikern in die Stoll.. äh Schuhe schieben will , erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. 
Es sind auch nur einige wenige engstirnige Zeitgenossen die , warum auch immer , gegen uns Radler hetzen.

In den vielen Jahren die ich schon mit dem Rad in den Bergen verbracht habe , hatte ich noch nie eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit Wanderern , ganz im Gegenteil.
Viele , vor allem ältere Bergfreunde sind sehr Interessiert an unserer Fortbewegung , Unterhalten sich gerne und schauen uns bei der Abfahrt zu. 

Für mich darf es keine Trennung von Wanderern und Radlern geben , denn wir sind alle gemeinsam nur Gäste in unserer schönen Natur.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tja , dieser Schreiberling ist anscheinend noch nie hinter seinem Schreibtisch hervor gekommen
> Und vom Hörensagen lässt sich ohne eigene Recherche eben schnell ein Artikel schreiben
> 
> Die Wege am Stuiben kenn ich jetzt schon seit fast 40 Jahren.
> ...


Sehe das genauso.
Diesen Sommer hat sogar ein Wanderer unser Rad auf die Schultern genommen und sich von seiner Frau fotografieren lassen 








Der Schreiberling war wohl sauer, weil er überholt worden ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Dezember 2017)

Einfach als Beispiel, wie die gleiche PM der DIMB von einer anderen Zeitung aufgegriffen wird
http://www.swp.de/heidenheim/nachri...m-land-weiter-illegal-unterwegs-24355450.html

Bzgl. des Artikel in der schwäbischen würde es sicher helfen, wenn der eine oder andere Leserbrief dort eingehen würde.


----------



## Besenjimmy (18. Dezember 2017)

Servus,
ziehe im Januar in die Nähe von Marktoberdorf.
Würde daher "IG Allgäu" befürworten.
Bin Dimb Fahrtechniktrainer und Trailscout.

Btw: Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit im Raum Marktoberdorf - gemäßigt bergauf - gerne technisch bis sehr technisch bergab.

Gruss


----------



## swindle (20. Dezember 2017)

Servus. Bin aus MOD! ca. 10 km von MOD weg gibt es ein paar schöne Trails im Wald, größtenteils nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber für eine abendliche Tour für 2-3 h mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (20. Dezember 2017)

Termin für die angestrebte IG-Oberallgäu-Gründung wäre Donnerstag, der 15. Februar, 18.30 Uhr, Haus Oberallgäu, Sonthofen. Weitere Infos dazu in Kürze, bitte merkt Euch den Termin schon mal vor.


----------



## TRANSITION (21. Dezember 2017)

FYI


----------



## TRANSITION (21. Dezember 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/galactica_14...rojektleiter-mountainbike-bei-der-allgau-gmbh
BiKE auf Facebook: "Die Allgäu GmbH im Interview: Stefan Storf, Projektleiter für das Thema Mountainbike gibt uns Auskunft über den aktuellen Stand des MTB-Projektes im Allgäu. Wir freuen uns, wenn Ihr unseren Beitrag hört, teilt und kommentiert. Dauer ca. 12 Minuten."


----------



## Roedler (21. Dezember 2017)

Danke! War doch mal aufschlussreich, wenn auch so erwartet!
Sprich Feldwege und Straßen zu Touren zusammengetellt!


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Dezember 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sprich Feldwege und Straßen zu Touren zusammengetellt!


Ist schon entlarvend.
Bei min 2:20 den Bikern ein schönes Netz zur Verfügung zu stellen
Bei min 3:30 ein qualitativ ansprechendes Wegenetz soll erstellt werden

Später in dem Interview wird eingeräumt, dass das Projekt nicht wunschgemäß umsetzbar ist, weil man kaum Trails bekommt. Trotzdem hält man daran fest und hofft auf irgendwann in der Zukunft.

Und so ist es im Prinzip überall bei jedem MTB Wegenetz. Das touristische Konzept der beschilderten MTB Touren hat noch nirgends gut funktioniert, weil die Strecken immer unattraktiver sind, als das was Mountainbiker selbst als Strecke wählen würden. Warum hält der Tourismus an diesem völlig veralteten Konzept fest? Ein paar beschilderte Waldwege gibt es doch überall. Das ist doch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Das MTB Wegenetz scheint nur den Sinn zu haben die Mountainbiker auf die Forstwege zu lenken. Und damit ist es gegen das Interesse der Mountainbiker, die selbst entscheiden wollen wo sie fahren.

Wenn der Tourismus in MTB investieren will, dann muss er Leuchtturmprojekte schaffen. Flowtrails, Trailcenter usw. Das sind moderne Konzepte die funktionieren und ein regionales Alleinstellungsmerkmal sind.
Daneben gilt es die gemeinsame Wegenutzung offiziell zu bewerben. So wie es Graubünden mit der Trailtoleranz vormacht.
https://lenzerheide.com/de/sommer/bike/bike-region/trail-toleranz

Leider orientiert man sich aber lieber am Konzept des MTB Verbotslandes Österreich.


----------



## TRANSITION (21. Dezember 2017)

Noch was interessantes:
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/urteil-in-frankfurt-keine-haftung-fuer-wald-unfall-100.html


----------



## homerjay (22. Dezember 2017)

Roedler schrieb:


> Danke! War doch mal aufschlussreich, wenn auch so erwartet!
> Sprich Feldwege und Straßen zu Touren zusammengetellt!



Wie heißt es so schön im gestrigen Weihnachtsnewsletter der Allgäu GmbH:

"... Der Tourismus stellt sich mit dem Mountainbike-Projekt Allgäu Tannheimer Tal einer Herausforderung, die sowohl politisch als auch vor Ort gelöst werden muss. All das führt zu einer sehr guten, positiven Wahrnehmung des Allgäus. ... "


----------



## beuze1 (22. Dezember 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und so ist es im Prinzip überall bei jedem MTB Wegenetz. Das touristische Konzept der beschilderten MTB Touren hat noch nirgends gut funktioniert,



Im MTB Park Pfälzerwald  finde ich die Umsetzung recht gelungen.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Dezember 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Im MTB Park Pfälzerwald  finde ich die Umsetzung recht gelungen.


Nein. Auch wenn die Tour 4 von der DIMB zertifiziert ist. Aber die hat immerhin 25% Trailanteil. Die anderen Touren kommen auch gerade mal auf 10%. 
Der Pfälzerwald hat sicherlich eines der besseren ausgeschilderten MTB Wegenetze. Aber auch das reicht gerade mal aus für einen ersten Besuch für Ortsunkundige. Wenn man die Touren fährt, und sieht dann all die schönen Wege links und rechts abzweigen, dann wird man spätestens beim zweiten Besuch versuchen eine Insider Tour zu finden, welche alle die schönen Wege mitnimmt.
Das MTB Wegenetz ist deshalb geeignet um Ortsunkundige für einen Erstbesuch anzulocken. Es ist aber bei weitem kein Ersatz für das Gesamtwegenetz, welches dort zu Verfügung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Im MTB Park Pfälzerwald  finde ich die Umsetzung recht gelungen.


Ich nicht; auch die zertifizierte Tour 4 nicht. Die wirklich interessanten Sachen werden ausgelassen...


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Dezember 2017)

Stucka schrieb:


> Termin für die angestrebte IG-Oberallgäu-Gründung wäre Donnerstag, der 15. Februar, 18.30 Uhr, Haus Oberallgäu, Sonthofen. Weitere Infos dazu in Kürze, bitte merkt Euch den Termin schon mal vor.


Supertermin.
bin dann im Allgäu und werde kommen.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Dezember 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nein. .





mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich nicht;



Ja dann, bin ich mal gespannt was die zu gründende IG-Oberallgäu, IG Oberallgäu/Grünten, IG Allgäu zustande bringt.


----------



## TRANSITION (7. Januar 2018)

Falls es jemand nicht gelesen hat:


----------



## Stucka (7. Januar 2018)

Donnerstag, 15.2., 18.30 Uhr, Gründungsversammlung IG Grünten/südliches Oberallgäu (Titel erstmal nur Vorschlag, da diese IG mit Sicherheit nicht das ganze OA abdecken kann/soll). DIMB ist angefragt, ob sie die Federführung über die Veranstaltung übernimmt, da es keinen Sinn macht, wenn wir als bisher "nicht organisierte" diesen Job machen. Ich hoffe sehr, dass es in DIMB-Mitgiederkreisen dann auch welche gibt, die sich aktiv als Sprecher etc. einbringen. Hier wäre natürlich super, wenn möglichst Viele von uns in die DIMB eintreten. 
Dass das notwendig ist/wird, zeigt ja der Artikel oben. Die Politik positioniert sich, das sollten wir möglichst schleunig auch tun. Bis 15.2. (!!!) sind die Gemeinden angehalten, der Allgäu GmbH Streckenvorschläge zu machen, die dann von der GmbH vernetzt werden, um diesen durchgängigen Allgäu-Trail zu realisieren.

Gründungsversammlung Haus Oberallgäu, Sonthofen, Richard-Wagner-Straße 14! Macht bitte jetzt schon Werbung über Euer Umfeld, DIMB-Einladung sowie Pressemitteilungen dazu folgen!


----------



## BiBaBergler (7. Januar 2018)

Bei den Artikeln mit der Allgäu Gmbh hört es sich für mich immer so an, als wären die MTBler der absolute Aussatz und die Krankheit der Natur. (Untertitel: wir werden die eh nicht los, also müssen wir schauen das wir möglichst viel Geld mit dem Biker-Pack verdienen können) 

Oder empfinde das nur ich so?

Hm... vergessen zu posten ...
Dieser Artikel war im alten Jahr im 'Westallgäuer' abgedruckt. Die Seite hatte das Thema Ausblick in das neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. Januar 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Bei den Artikeln mit der Allgäu Gmbh hört es sich für mich immer so an, als wären die MTBler der absolute Aussatz und die Krankheit der Natur. (Untertitel: wir werden die eh nicht los, also müssen wir schauen das wir möglichst viel Geld mit dem Biker-Pack verdienen können)
> 
> Oder empfinde das nur ich so?
> 
> ...


Ist der Artikel in der Druckausgabe vom Postillon erschienen?


----------



## swindle (8. Januar 2018)

Bei uns in der AZ wurde dieser "Artikel" auch gedruckt. Mit dem Hinweis dass es Satire sei...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Januar 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> ... Mit dem Hinweis dass es Satire sei...



Ach!?  Da ist die Grenze?

[emoji6]


----------



## BiBaBergler (8. Januar 2018)

Kann sein das dort auch Satire dabei stand. Ich habe es jedenfalls als Satire aufgefasst.
... wobei ich mir Vorstellen könnte, dass dieses Szenario ein feuchter Traum von so manchem MTB-Gegner sein dürfte ...


----------



## swindle (9. Januar 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ach!?  Da ist die Grenze?
> 
> [emoji6]



Naja den Hinweis sollte man schon geben. Schon mal die Kommentare beim Postillon gelesen? Gibt genug Leute die das für bare Münze nehmen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. Januar 2018)

...und ich dachte, das MTB-Wegenetz hier wäre schon Satire. [emoji6]


----------



## Stucka (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, hier ein Auszug aus der Einladung der DIMB an die DIMB-Mitglieder in der Region, die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle Biker hier aus der Region. Bitte gebt die Info über eure Netzwerke weiter, damit wir hier allein schon über eine hohe Zahl von Interessierten die Wichtigkeit des Themas demonstrieren können.

*Hier der Einladungstext:*

Das südliche Oberallgäu ist eine perfekte MTB-Destination. Vielleicht gibt es nicht die Voraussetzungen wie in den bekannten Regionen am Gardasee, im Vinschgau oder in anderen vergleichbaren Regionen, aber in Punkto Landschaft, Höhenmeter und attraktiven Strecken können wir genauso „punkten“ wie andere Regionen. 

Es ist kein Geheimnis, sondern leider Fakt, dass es auch hier erhebliches Konfliktpotenzial gibt, was die Duldung und die Toleranz unseres Sports betrifft. Obwohl die rechtliche Lage in Bayern (noch!) relativ klar ist, gibt es immer wieder Versuche, die Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zu gängeln und auf MTB-Autobahnen zu kanalisieren. Die Berichterstattung in den Medien in den letzten Monaten war leider sehr einseitig Anti-MTB. Der Umstand, dass die Mountainbike-Szene im südlichen Oberallgäu bislang nicht organisiert ist, macht es gewissen „Belangträgern“ recht leicht, ihre Statements hier zu platzieren.

Dass sich die Szene im OA das nicht mehr gefallen lassen will, wurde Ende November auf einem ersten informellen Treffen in Sonthofen sehr deutlich, zu dem über die vorhandenen Netzwerke geladen wurde. Hier war ganz klar Tendenz, dass sich die Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker organisieren wollen. Ein Artikel über die Veranstaltung, der von der hiesigen Presse sehr fair und groß platziert wurde, sorgte für viel Resonanz. Resonanz von Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker, die sich inhaltlich über die Aussagen in dem Artikel bestätigt fühlten – Resonanz von Dritten, die es gut finden, dass sich die Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker aktiv in die Prozesse einbringen wollen und auch ihrerseits Handlungsbedarf sehen (z.B. in der Kommunikation von Trail-Rules) – Resonanz von der Gegenseite, in dem die pauschalen und nicht belegbaren Angriffe seither fast ausgeblieben sind.

Hiermit laden wir alle engagierten und interessierten Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zu dieser Gründungsversammlung ein!



*Donnerstag, 15. Februar 2018*, *18.30 Uhr*
*Haus Oberallgäu *
*Richard-Wagner-Straße 14*
*87527 Sonthofen*


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. Januar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Obwohl die rechtliche Lage in Bayern (noch!) relativ klar ist


streich bitte das "noch" und das relativ ...


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Januar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Hiermit laden wir alle engagierten und interessierten Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zu dieser Gründungsversammlung ein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich komme hin!


----------



## MorkvomOrg (20. Januar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, hier ein Auszug aus der Einladung der DIMB an die DIMB-Mitglieder in der Region, die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle Biker hier aus der Region. Bitte gebt die Info über eure Netzwerke weiter, damit wir hier allein schon über eine hohe Zahl von Interessierten die Wichtigkeit des Themas demonstrieren können.
> 
> *Hier der Einladungstext:*
> 
> ...



Termin ist schon mal vorgemerkt, interessiert mich wirklich sehr die Veranstaltung.

Allerdings wäre klasse, wenn man die Einladung / Information über die Facebook-Seite der DIMB erreichen könnte, und demnach über seine Kontakte teilt. Ist der einfachste Weg um den Termin bekannt zu machen. Habe die DIMB-Seite über FB besucht, leider den Artikel darin nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (21. Januar 2018)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre klasse, wenn man die Einladung / Information über die Facebook-Seite der DIMB erreichen könnte



Habe es gerade online gestellt.
DIMB Webseite:
https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/949-2018-01-19-09-01-36

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/dimb.de/posts/10156159684117010


----------



## MorkvomOrg (21. Januar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Habe es gerade online gestellt.
> DIMB Webseite:
> https://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/949-2018-01-19-09-01-36
> 
> ...


 hab´s gleich mal geteilt.


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. Januar 2018)

Heute im Allgäuer- da kommen bestimmt nicht nur Freunde der Veranstaltung


----------



## Stucka (27. Januar 2018)

Ich rechne damit und hoffe darauf, dass 99% der Anwesenden Freunde der Veranstaltung sind, obwohl es auch hier seit Bekanntgabe des Termins und der Absichtserklärung, eine IG zu gründen, eher verhalten zugeht. Aber es sind ja noch mehr als 14 Tage Zeit, so viele von uns wie möglich für den Abend zu mobilisieren


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (27. Januar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> … obwohl es auch hier seit Bekanntgabe des Termins und der Absichtserklärung, eine IG zu gründen, eher verhalten zugeht…



Hallo Helmut,

ich schrieb bereits am 21.01. der DIMB:
_Liebe DIMB,

mit großem Interesse las ich von der Gründung einer DIMB IG im Oberallgäu. Leider bin ich am Termin der Gründungsversammlung (15.2.) verhindert, da wir an diesem Abend beim ADFC Kempten-Oberallgäu bereits selbst einen Termin haben.

Ich bin bereits DIMB-Mitglied und möchte über die Aktivitäten der IG Oberallgäu gerne auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden.

Viele Grüße
Tobi ☺_​


----------



## Stucka (28. Januar 2018)

Das passt schon Tobias, du hast ja schon Bescheid gesagt.

War heute im Gelände und habe kurz nach Start schon fetten, fetten Anschiss von einem Büre bekommen. Der konnt sich erst gar nicht beruhigen. Gut, war selber schuld, bin Weg reingehobelt, der nach 200 Meter aufgehört hat. Statt umzudrehen, bin ich halt über Restschnee/Wiese wieder Richtung Hauptweg. Der hat gerade nach seinem Windwurf geschaut und fängt dann an zu schreien. Hab mich 3x entschuldigt. Nachdem er bisschen runtergekommen ist, haben wir noch ganz gut geredet. Im Prinzip hat der alle sattsam bekannten Argumente gegen uns Biker wiederholt. Ignorieren von Privateigentum, die heimischen Biker seien "die mindschten", da sie sich überall auskennen usw. usw. Im Sommer hätte er Alpe im Bereich Nagelfluhkette, gerade dort sei es extrem. Schuld sei der (O-Ton) "Scheiß-Landrat", der überall Bikestrecken und Radwege haben wolle. Er habe nix gegen Radler auf Wegen, aber im Gelände und auf schmalen Wegen hätten die nix verloren.

Das Klima draußen ist extrem vergiftet, wir werden das die nächsten Monate sehr spüren....


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Das Klima draußen ist extrem vergiftet


Ob es in dem Zusammenhang schlau ist, sich erstens das Marketinggewäsch selbsternannter Experten ("MTB-Destination")  zu eigen zu machen und zweitens im Gründungsaufruf direkt das Konfliktpotenzial hervorzuheben?
Beides wird dankbar von der Lokalpresse aufgegriffen:


Radix123 schrieb:


> Heute im Allgäuer- da kommen bestimmt nicht nur Freunde der Veranstaltung


----------



## Deleted387192 (29. Januar 2018)

Ich war am Samstag zum ersten mal seit 2Jahren wieder zwischen Kranzegg und Untermaiselstein unterwegs.....So wie die Trails- falls noch vorhanden- aussehen ist erschreckend. Straightlines an Schlüsselstellen vorbei, alles zerfahren, die ursprüngliche Linie fast nicht mehr zu erkennen. Da müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wir machen uns unsere Probleme leider auch selbst...


----------



## Hinouf (29. Januar 2018)

Ich versteh immer gar nicht wer das sein soll?? Mir fällt ja selbiges auf, aber keiner ist es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (29. Januar 2018)

Wer es ist? Es sind wohl MTB´ler! Und auch Wanderer! Egal, uns schiebt man es in die Schuhe!
Wer es genau ist?
Die müssen nicht hier im Forum sein, es sind die wenigsten MTB´ler hier im Forum!
Man sieht sie aber! Und das gerade auf bekannten Strecken wie eben zwischen Kranzegg und Untermeiselstein …..
Man sieht sie auch in Bikeparks!



Und man sieht das es oft MTB´ler sind die sich überschätzen und da helfen nicht mal die Hinweisschilder der Schwierigkeit in den Bikeparks! Aber Es gibt auch diejenigen die es richtig können, aber eben Stempeln auf Teufel komm raus! Und das auf den bekannten Strecken wie auch in Bikeparks.

In den Bikeparks ist es Aufgabe der Betreiber die Leute zum „Glück zu zwingen“. Überall anders ist und muss es die Aufgabe von uns sein und werden. Belehrend, hinweisend und baulich!


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2018)

[QUOTE="Stucka, post: 15051029, member: 71004" bin Weg reingehobelt, bin ich halt über Restschnee/Wiese wieder Richtung Hauptweg.[/QUOTE]

Bauern und Grundbesitzer mögen es nun mal nicht, wenn über Ihre nassen Wiesen gefahren wird ....und ich denke, auch zurecht!


----------



## Stucka (29. Januar 2018)

ich sag ja, ich war selber schuld. Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art. Nass war die Buind nicht, eher Schattenloch mit Rest-Harsch. Aber den Anschiss hab ich mir verdient abgeholt, wobei es aber nicht sein muss, dass man erstmal aus sicherer Entfernung mit Blödmann und noch ein paar weiteren Nettigkeiten bezeichnet wird. Nur hat der gute Mann gedacht, ich hock auf die Kiste und ab. Von wegen. Das Erstaunen war schon deutlich, als ich direkt auf ihn zugegangen bin. Mir liegt es echt fern, Sonntagmorgen Streit vom Stapel zu brechen. Interessant war auch "ihr Scheiss-Freizeitradler", dann hab ich ihm doch sagen müssen, dass ich auch mein Pensum in der Woche arbeite. Ist ja jetzt wurscht und Deckel drauf, aber die Begegnung wird sicher von dem beim nächsten Frühschoppen ausgiebig eingebracht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Januar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Stucka, post: 15051029, member: 71004" bin Weg reingehobelt, bin ich halt über Restschnee/Wiese wieder Richtung Hauptweg.



Bauern und Grundbesitzer mögen es nun mal nicht, wenn über Ihre nassen Wiesen gefahren wird ....und ich denke, auch zurecht![/QUOTE]


Jetzt hört doch endlich mal auf Euch gegenseitig an den Pranger zu stellen 

Es ist wohl jedem mal passiert das er einen Fehler gemacht hat und wenn es nur eine Unfreiwillige Bremsspur ist 

Seit lieber froh , das sich jemand für unser aller Interesse so Einsetzt wie Stucka 

Was wir wirklich tun müssen ist die ewig Gestrigen Schredder und Wegzerstörer auf ihr Unmögliches Verhalten Aufmerksam zu machen wenn wir so etwas sehen .


----------



## Deleted387192 (29. Januar 2018)

@Stucka , war kein Angriff auf Dich, bitte nicht so auffassen. Denke jeder von uns hat diesen Mist in regelmäßigen Abständen...

@Hinouf :
Gib mal auf YouTube MTB Trail und eben den Bergnamen ein. Das steht sogar eine Telefonnummer eines Go-Pro Jüngeres. Und der rumpelt auch straight durch die Schlüsselstelle... wie gesagt, wir müssen uns nicht wundern... leider...


----------



## Deleted387192 (30. Januar 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=mtb rottachberg&sm=3

Kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden. Ich habe meine ja schon beim Treffen in Sonthofen kommuniziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2018)

Bin da vor Jahren das letztemal runter, daß ist ja jetzt eine Autobahn und warum gerade durch, der Weg geht doch nach links??


----------



## hofschalk (31. Januar 2018)

Ich schaffe die Schlüsselstelle leider auch nicht, weil meine Fähigkeit, in dem ganzen Wurzelverhau das HR umzusetzen, nicht ausreicht. Ich schiebe halt dann die 2m. Aber der Weg ist mittlerweile wirklich furchtbar ausgebombt.

Ich würde mich auch gerne an einer Wegsanierung beteiligen, weil es eigentlich ein netter kleiner Trail ist, den man mal schnell vor der Arbeit machen kann. Die Stelle könnte man sicher mit Stufen oder einem Chickenway Konfliktfrei gestalten.
Da der Weg bestimmt auch weit verbreitet ist, könnte man doch so gute Publicity veröffentlichen.  

Nachdem aber vor 2? Jahren der untere Teil durch einen neuen Holzerweg oder was auch immer das sein soll, zum Teil komplett plattgemacht wurde und das in Sachen Umweltgedanken und Wegpflege auch niemanden stört, habe ich mein Mitleid fast ein wenig verloren.


----------



## swindle (31. Januar 2018)

um welches video bzw. stelle gehts?


----------



## Roedler (1. Februar 2018)

Die Filmchen gehen zwar zum Gletscherschliff o. Humb. Frei. Parkplatz runter, aber ich denke es wird primär über die Spitzkehren am Holzlagerplatz unterhalb vom Pavillon geredet.

Dort wird halt bald ein Schildchen stehen!


----------



## Stucka (2. Februar 2018)

so, die Veranstaltung am 15.2. im Haus Oberallgäu, Sonthofen, Richard-Wagner-Straße 14, steht. Einlass 18.00 Uhr, Beginn 18.30 Uhr. Es liegt jetzt an uns, zu mobilisieren. Es wird keine Pressemitteilung geben (wie die Einladung bisher überhaupt in die Presse kam ist nicht nachvollziehbar!)! Nach den Rückmeldungen, die ich bisher bekommen habe, kommen auch Vereine aus dem Umkreis von SF sowie Vertreter von Verbänden (DAV etc.), die Presse wird nicht eingeladen. Veranstalter ist die DIMB, die deshalb auch Tagesordnung und Versammlungsleiter stellt.

Orga-Hinweis: das Haus OA ist nicht bewirtschaftet, es gibt aber Getränke vor Ort! Wir sehen uns (hoffentlich)


----------



## vicangp (3. Februar 2018)

Hi,
bin gerade in die Nähe von Kempten gezogen und suche einen kompetenten und freundlichen Bikeshop hier? Kann mir jemand einen in der Gegend empfehlen?
Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Februar 2018)

vicangp schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin gerade in die Nähe von Kempten gezogen und suche einen kompetenten und freundlichen Bikeshop hier? Kann mir jemand einen in der Gegend empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank im vorraus!



Z.B. hier: http://www.anbipa.de/


----------



## MorkvomOrg (3. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Z.B. hier: http://www.anbipa.de/


Yo, Andy ist wirklich zum empfehlen.
Ansonsten bin ich auch gerne im Wildrad http://www.wildrad.eu/


----------



## vicangp (4. Februar 2018)

Was ist von Holzer Bikesports zun halten?


----------



## Bench (4. Februar 2018)

"nähe von Kempten" kann ja vieles sein.
Ich kann in Pfronten Die Räderei empfehlen, wobei das schon weit weg ist, wenn man wirklich nahe KE wohnt 
Bei Andy war ich auch schon paar Mal drin, ist okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Z.B. hier: http://www.anbipa.de/





MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Yo, Andy ist wirklich zum empfehlen.



Es wurde doch extra nach einem freundlichen Händler gesucht. Da ist der Sulzberger raus, außer seine Frau/Freundin ist im Laden. 

Wildrad passt, Bike Line in KE ist sehr freundlich, bemüht und kompetent aber auch ein wenig speziell. Das mag vielleicht nicht jeder.


----------



## hofschalk (5. Februar 2018)

Falls bike line der kleine Laden in der Immenstädter Straße ist, macht der glaube ich dicht. Stand letzte Woche Räumungsverkauf dran


----------



## Deleted387192 (6. Februar 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Es wurde doch extra nach einem freundlichen Händler gesucht. Da ist der Sulzberger raus, außer seine Frau/Freundin ist im Laden.
> 
> 
> 
> Also die o.g Aussage hier so zu tätigen finde ich nicht korrekt- während es für uns hier um unser Hobby geht, leben die Bikehändler davon. Einfach subjektiv einen rauszuhauen- es lesen ja doch einige Leute hier mit- ist fahrlässig gegenüber den Händlern


----------



## sport.frei (6. Februar 2018)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Falls bike line der kleine Laden in der Immenstädter Straße ist, macht der glaube ich dicht. Stand letzte Woche Räumungsverkauf dran


Der zieht um...


----------



## Bench (6. Februar 2018)

Ist Bike Line nicht der, wo mir vor vielen Jahren mal ein HT mit Deore Austattung für 2k€ verkaufen wollte, das ich dann woanders für 1k€ gekriegt habe? Und als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe, warum er so viel teurer ist, hat er mich aus dem Laden geworfen.


----------



## TRANSITION (6. Februar 2018)

Das ist der, der 10 Jahre alte Räder im Schaufenster hat und die immernoch zum damaligen UVP anbietet. Ich wohn nur ein paar Meter weg und frag mich jedes mal wies der so lang gemacht hat


----------



## speedy_j (6. Februar 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Also die o.g Aussage hier so zu tätigen finde ich nicht korrekt- während es für uns hier um unser Hobby geht, leben die Bikehändler davon. Einfach subjektiv einen rauszuhauen- es lesen ja doch einige Leute hier mit- ist fahrlässig gegenüber den Händlern



Und persönlich gemachte Erfahrungen darf ich nun nicht mehr mitteilen?


----------



## Bench (6. Februar 2018)

Besonders freundlich fand ich Andy auch nicht. Aber er ist okay. Ist eben ein alter Allgäuer.
It gmaulat isch globat gnuag.


----------



## Deleted387192 (6. Februar 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Und persönlich gemachte Erfahrungen darf ich nun nicht mehr mitteilen?



Du kannst sicherlich mitteilen was Du willst. Aber wie Du richtig gesagt hast handelt es sich um eine (!) persönliche Erfahrung/Meinung. Ich finde es wie gesagt nicht in Ordnung hier pauschal Andy als unfreundlich zu bezeichnen, nur weil es für Dich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer- nicht gepasst hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zalgam (7. Februar 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Besonders freundlich fand ich Andy auch nicht. Aber er ist okay. Ist eben ein alter Allgäuer.
> It gmaulat isch globat gnuag.



Ich war die letzten beiden Wochen häufiger bei ihm. Ich finde ihn nett und bin der Meinung, dass man gut mit ihm reden kann. Alles bestens...


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Aber wie Du richtig gesagt hast handelt es sich um eine (!) persönliche Erfahrung/Meinung.



Komisch ist allerdings, dass mein Umfeld, oder man sogar Fremde auf den Laden ansprechen kann, und die der gleichen Meinung sind. Somit muss ja irgendwas dran sein. Mag sein, dass du eine persönliche Bindung zu ihm hast und nun für ihn in die Presche springst.

Ich habe drei mal den Versuch gewagt. Zwei mal wurde ich von ihm blöd angeredet, dazwischen war sein Frau/Freundin da und hat sich sichtlich Mühe gegeben mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen. Deswegen gab es auch eine Dritte Chance, die aber leider nicht wahr genommen wurde. Für mich ist dass dann einfach No-Go für einen guten Laden. Immerhin möchte ich da mein Geld lassen. Wer heute einfach nicht verstanden hat, dass man nicht nur Stammkundschaft freundliche bedienen sollte, der muss auch damit rechnen, dass sich unzufriedene Meinungen in diesem neumodischen Internet verbreiten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Februar 2018)

Wenn Sonthofen nicht zu weit weg ist , könnte ich noch:  http://www.radstation-sonthofen.de/  Empfehlen


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe zur Gründung auch eine Facebook Veranstaltung angelegt. Diese kann gerne geteilt werden. Wer kommt, der darf uns dort auch seine "Zusage" geben. Dann lässt sich für uns etwas leichter abschätzen wie viele Personen kommen werden.

https://www.facebook.com/events/159924311322529/

_*Gründung einer DIMB Interessengemeinschaft im Oberallgäu am 15. Februar 2018, 18.30 Uhr im Haus Oberallgäu, 87527 Sonthofen*

*Was bedeutet DIMB IG – Die Idee dahinter*

IG steht für Interessengemeinschaft. Mit der DIMB IG Oberallgäu soll eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, die Interessen der Mountainbiker im Oberallgäu durch gewählte Vertreter zu repräsentieren. Die IG gilt dabei als eine Abteilung im Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V., einem Verein der die Interessen der Mountainbiker in Deutschland vertritt und bereits über 75.000 Mitglieder zählt. Die Vorteile sind, dass die Strukturen des DIMB genutzt werden können, ohne selbst einen Verein gründen zu müssen. Das Ziel der DIMB und damit auch der IG ist es, das natur- und sozialverträgliche Radfahren entsprechend der Bayerischen Verfassung auch im Landkreis Oberallgäu auf allen Wegen zu erhalten. Zu den Aufgaben einer DIMB IG gehören geführte MTB-Touren ebenso dazu, wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Wegpflege. Genauere Informationen findet man aufwww.DIMB.de.

*Warum gerade jetzt?*

Seit geraumer Zeit werden im Landkreis Oberallgäu Wege für Radfahrer gesperrt. Zudem wenden sich verschiedene lokale Interessenvertreter in zahlreichen Artikeln in der Presse immer unverholener öffentlich gegen das verfassungsrechtlich geschützte Grundrecht auf Erholung und genießen der freien Natur; und das nicht nur bezüglich des Radfahrens, sondern vermehrt wird auch das ebenfalls naturverträgliche Wandern mit angesprochen.
Um die Interessen der Radfahrer einzubringen, benötigt es eine Organisation als Ansprechpartner. Die DIMB hat bereits Erfahrung mit mehreren IGs im Alpenraum und bringt sich dort erfolgreich mit ihrer Fachkenntnis ein.

*Wann findet die Gründung statt?*

Am 15. Februar 2018 um 18:30 Uhr findet die Gründungsveranstaltung im Haus Oberallgäu, Richard-Wagner-Straße 14, 87527 Sonthofen, statt. Alle Mountainbiker, Radfahrer oder Interessierte sind herzlich eingeladen._


----------



## MorkvomOrg (8. Februar 2018)

vicangp schrieb:


> Was ist von Holzer Bikesports zun halten?


Ich selber war nur kurz im Laden, und hatte dort auch nur geschäftlich zu tun, kann also nicht wirklich eine fundierte Aussage treffen. Allerdings hat Verwandschaft von mir ihre Bike´s dort immer zur Wartung oder Reparatur, die sind sehr zufrieden. Auch ein Kollege von mir fährt einfach 40km nach St. Mang, um dort seine Fahrräder zu kaufen. Ist so zu sagen sein Händler des Vertrauens ;-)

Ich denke, es ist schwer für den aussenstehenden den richtigen Bike-Laden dir zu empfehlen.
Ich stelle mir die Frage, suchst du einen Händler der Fahrräder bestimmter Marken vertritt, so das du dein Bike dort zur Wartung abgegben kannst. Ähnlich wie in einer KFZ-Werkstätte eines Vertragspartners (VW, BMW, Mercedes usw.), oder einen freien Händler, der einfach ein guter Schrauber und kompetenter Fachmann ist?

Bike-Line in Kempten wurde ja bereist genannt. Ist mir persönlich auch ein bischen zu speziell. Freunde von mir, schwören aber auf seine Leistung. Geschmackssache halt...
Ich finde noch La Strega Custom Bike in Oy nicht schlecht. Bernd ist absolut zu empfehlen, absoluter Fachmann, wie ich finde. 

Ansonsten bin ich halt, wie schon beschrieben, mit meinen Cube-Bikes bislang immer im Wildrad.
Bin mit dem Service, Preise und Beratung sehr zufrieden. Weiß aber nicht, ob dort auch Bikes anderer Hersteller die dort nicht vertrieben werden, wartet und repariert.


----------



## Stucka (9. Februar 2018)

Limit Bikes Burgberg bei Sonthofen, diverse Marken, kompetent, freundlich, engagiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo an Alle! Nochmal kurze Erinnerung an das wirklich wichtige Treffen am Donnerstag (15.2.) im Haus Oberallgäu (Sonthofen, Richard-Wagner-Straße 14, Einlass 18 Uhr, Beginn 18.30 Uhr). Die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike DIMB plant, eine Interessengemeinschaft Grünten/südliches Oberallgäu (=Arbeitstitel, ob das dann so benannt wird, wird beraten) zu gründen, um den bisher nicht organisierten Bikern eine Interessenvertretung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Interessengemeinschaft soll dann unsere Belange in der Region vertreten, um das Feld nicht gänzlich der "Gegenseite" zu überlassen. In diesem Zusammenhang erinnert Ihr euch sicher an die Berichterstattung in der Presse in den letzten Monaten.

Es wäre sehr wichtig, dass wirklich viele Biker anwesend sind. Bitte macht in Eurem Bekanntenkreis Werbung für diesen Abend. Auf die Veranstaltung wird nicht in der Presse hingewiesen, damit keine "Belangträger" den Abend zu Grundsatzdiskussionen nützen können. Diese Grundsatzdiskussion wird Mitte April bei einer großen Podiumsdiskussion geführt werden. Mehr dazu, sobald die Planungen stehen!


----------



## treki (13. Februar 2018)

"Willi Koller´s Radboutique" kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Februar 2018)

Off-Topic:
Ich war am WE in Steinach am Brenner, dort gab es Zötler Bier


----------



## pib (14. Februar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle! Nochmal kurze Erinnerung an das wirklich wichtige Treffen am Donnerstag (15.2.) im Haus Oberallgäu (Sonthofen, Richard-Wagner-Straße 14, Einlass 18 Uhr, Beginn 18.30 Uhr). Die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike DIMB plant, eine Interessengemeinschaft Grünten/südliches Oberallgäu (=Arbeitstitel, ob das dann so benannt wird, wird beraten) zu gründen, um den bisher nicht organisierten Bikern eine Interessenvertretung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Interessengemeinschaft soll dann unsere Belange in der Region vertreten, um das Feld nicht gänzlich der "Gegenseite" zu überlassen. In diesem Zusammenhang erinnert Ihr euch sicher an die Berichterstattung in der Presse in den letzten Monaten.
> 
> Es wäre sehr wichtig, dass wirklich viele Biker anwesend sind. Bitte macht in Eurem Bekanntenkreis Werbung für diesen Abend. Auf die Veranstaltung wird nicht in der Presse hingewiesen, damit keine "Belangträger" den Abend zu Grundsatzdiskussionen nützen können. Diese Grundsatzdiskussion wird Mitte April bei einer großen Podiumsdiskussion geführt werden. Mehr dazu, sobald die Planungen stehen!



Mit wieviel Teilnehmer kann man eigentlich rechnen? Ich hoffe das ich arbeitstechnisch morgen schaffe. Sollte aber schon klappen.


----------



## haibiker1290 (14. Februar 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Limit Bikes Burgberg bei Sonthofen, diverse Marken, kompetent, freundlich, engagiert!


Servus
Also zu Limit Bike in Burgberg kann ich folgendes sagen....
Bei meinem haibike hardtail ist mir die Schelle für die Sattelstütze kaputt gegangen.
Ist eine spezielle Schelle! War Samstag kurz vor Ladenschluss, und habe gefragt ob sie etwas in der Art da haben!
Die Dame am Tresen war völlig überfordert!und verwies mich zu einem Mechaniker.
Der arogante Heini sagte daß er nichts dergleichen hat und nur über haibike direkt zu beziehen ist, und Ich froh sein soll wenn haibike innerhalb 6 Wochen liefert.
Da er selber angeblich schon für haibike arbeitete, also Montag zu Radsport Scheich in Sonthofen Schelle mitgenommen und gefragt ob sie Ersatz haben.
Leider nicht! Wird bestellt, Donnerstag Anruf Schelle ist da und zwar kostenlos!
So viel zu Limit Bike.


Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Teilnehmer kann man eigentlich rechnen? Ich hoffe das ich arbeitstechnisch morgen schaffe. Sollte aber schon klappen.


In der Facebook Veranstaltung gibt es 25 Zusagen und 66 Interessierte. Von den direkt angeschrieben DIMB Mitgliedern gibt es ca. 15 Zusagen. z.T. mit der Ankündigung Freunde mitzubringen. Und dann gibt es sicherlich noch eine große Gruppe Biker, die es mitbekommen haben und die sich kurzfristig entscheiden werden.
Wie viele werden morgen tatsächlich da sein? Das ist wirklich schwer vorherzusagen. In jedem Fall wäre es gut wenn sich Viele von Euch die Zeit nehmen würden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Februar 2018)

Hab mehreren Bike Gruppen im Umkreis Bescheid gegeben.
Skiclub Rettenberg
Skiclub Sonthofen
Skiclub Burgberg
Radsportverein Sonthofen
Wir selber sind zehn Mann.
Ich hoffe der Saal wird voll werden.

Was ischn Facebook?

Achja,  ich würde La Strega in Oy Mittelberg empfehlen oder bei mir im Keller.


----------



## Oshiki (15. Februar 2018)

Leider kann ich wegen Grippe doch nicht kommen. Trotzdem viel Erfolg für heute Abend.

Aber wäre schon wenn es es hier die nächsten Tage eine kurze Zusammenfassung gibt.

Kann man sich trotzdem bei der Sektion einschreiben?

Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stucka (16. Februar 2018)

erwartet 60-80, gekommen 160!!!  DIMB IG südliches Oberallgäu mit 2 Sprechern ist gegründet Nächster Halt: Podiumsdiskussion (genauer Titel steht noch nicht fest), Mittwoch, 11. April, 19.30 Uhr, großer Saal Haus Oberallgäu Sonthofen. Alles, was Rang und Namen hat aus Forst, Jagd, Alpwirtschaft und natürlich Vertreter von uns, auf einem Podium! Veranstalter Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt.


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Februar 2018)

Super,
bin früher gegangen, war mir zu voll.
Heute war schon ein Bericht im RSA-Radio über die Gründung der IG Oberallgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (17. Februar 2018)

bin auf die Presseberichte gespannt....


----------



## Stucka (17. Februar 2018)

Großer Bericht heute im Lokalteil Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt und Hinweis auf die IG Gründung im überregionalen Teil!

@ DIMB: könnt ihr bitte für die beiden Sprecher eine DIMB-Mailadresse anlegen und hier bekanntmachen? Wäre super, wenn wir uns über diese Adressen mit den Beiden abstimmen/austauschen könnten. Ich würde dazu raten, sehr schnell ein IG-Meeting "nachzuschieben", damit wir uns aufstellen können. Am Donnerstag haben sich auch spontan einige als DIMB-Mitglieder angemeldet! Der Richie vom RSV Sonthofen hat schon mitgeteilt, dass der RSV als Verein DIMB-Mitglied werden wird, was dann ja gleich wieder über 100 Leute mehr bringt.


----------



## pib (17. Februar 2018)

Wie geht's denn nun weiter? Hätte gedacht das man nun per Mail informiert wird und ein Mitgliedsantrag bekommt. Es waren ja genug da, die bereit waren Mitglied zu werden, aber es gab eben keine Kugelschreiber


----------



## Stucka (17. Februar 2018)

ich hoffe, dass möglichst schnell Info von der DIMB kommt. Ich habe mich über DIMB-Homepage als Mitglied angemeldet, kam dann sehr zügig Bestätigung.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Wie geht's denn nun weiter? Hätte gedacht das man nun per Mail informiert wird und ein Mitgliedsantrag bekommt. Es waren ja genug da, die bereit waren Mitglied zu werden, aber es gab eben keine Kugelschreiber




Wie wäre es damit 

https://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden


----------



## Deleted387192 (17. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted387192 (17. Februar 2018)




----------



## DIMB GS (17. Februar 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit
> 
> https://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden


danke für den Hinweis 

Bitte meldet euch über diesen Link bei uns an, dann hätten wir alle Daten bereits im System. Das Büro ist ab Dienstag wieder besetzt und dann werden wir uns zeitnah bei unseren Neumitgliedern melden, danke für die Geduld und Unterstützung.

@ Daniel und Michael: Danke für euren Einsatz als die beiden Sprecher der IG. Solltet ihr Fragen haben, meldet euch bitte. Ich werde euch Anfang der Woche einige Informationen schicken.

Bei Fragen zur Mitgliedschaft usw. meldet euch bitte bei mir: office[ät]dimb.de

Danke und Grüße
Florian, Geschäftsstelle


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Februar 2018)

Was meint Ihr dazu , hier unter " Allgäu, Bodensee und Umgebung " ein Unter-Thema : Dimb IG Südliches Oberallgäu auf zu machen ?
Oder unter : Gruppen (IG) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2018)

Hat Herr Lahr tatsächlich vorgeschlagen, am Wochenende nicht im Wald Rad zu fahren?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hat Herr Lahr tatsächlich vorgeschlagen, am Wochenende nicht im Wald Rad zu fahren?


Er hat vorgeschlagen Wander Hotspots zu meiden! Und das ist auch sinvoll... Alle 5 Meter wegen Wanderen anzuhalten macht auch keinen Spass... diese strecken kann man außerhalb der Stoßzeiten genießen. Es gibt Genuß strecken die ein paar Meter weiter von den Parkplätzen weg sind und am WE nicht überlaufen sind!


----------



## TRANSITION (17. Februar 2018)

Steht das da so @mw.dd ? Ich lese, dass hoch frequentierte Gebiete am WE gemieden werden sollen. Für mich wär das kein Problem. verstehe eh nicht warum man am WE um die Mittagszeit sein Rad zB auf den Grünten tragen muss. Das macht doch keinen Spaß dann wieder runter zu fahren und alle 2m anhalten zu müssen. Da geh ich lieber in weniger überlaufene Gebiete wo ich auch wirklich fahren kann

Einen DIMB Thread hier fände ich gut. Aber eher als Info Thread über Veranstaltungen, Termine ect. Diskussionen dann weiter hier


----------



## BiBaBergler (17. Februar 2018)

Wer am Wochenende zu den Stoßzeiten die ganzen Rotsocken-Autobahnen befährt, darf sich eh ned beklagen, damit tut er niemandem etwas gutes.
Und so interpretiere ich auch die Aussage vom Guggi.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Er hat vorgeschlagen Wander Hotspots zu meiden! Und das ist auch sinvoll... Alle 5 Meter wegen Wanderen anzuhalten macht auch keinen Spass... diese strecken kann man außerhalb der Stoßzeiten genießen. Es gibt Genuß strecken die ein paar Meter weiter von den Parkplätzen weg sind und am WE nicht überlaufen sind!


Ja. Das kann ja aber jeder halten wie er will; ich hoffe es kommt niemand von der IG auf die Idee, sowas in irgendeinen Verhaltenskodex reinzuschreiben oder  ernsthaft in einer Gesprächsrunde mit Touristikern und Grundbesitzern vorzuschlagen.



TRANSITION schrieb:


> Steht das da so
> 
> @mw.dd ?


In dem zweiten Artikel schon.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Wer am Wochenende zu den Stoßzeiten die ganzen Rotsocken-Autobahnen befährt, darf sich eh ned beklagen, damit tut er niemandem etwas gutes.
> Und so interpretiere ich auch die Aussage vom Guggi.


Genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Februar 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> dass hoch frequentierte Gebiete am WE gemieden werden sollen. Für mich wär das kein Problem. verstehe eh nicht warum man am WE....



Es soll tatsächlich Biker geben die nur am WE zeit haben...
und nun


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Es soll tatsächlich Biker geben die nur am WE zeit haben...
> und nun


War "anderes Hobby suchen" schon  ?


----------



## TRANSITION (17. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Es soll tatsächlich Biker geben die nur am WE zeit haben...
> und nun


Entweder du liest nicht richtig oder du verstehst nicht was ich schreibe und zitierst dann auch noch unvollständig. Keiner verbietet dir am WE zu radeln.


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. Februar 2018)

Nicht das letzte Rad am Wagen sein ...
naja - so richtig positiv finde ich den Artikel ja nicht, klingt ja im großen Kontext ehr so, also müßte das Biken auf vielen Wegen erst legalisiert werden. Werden viele wieder in den falschen Hals bekommen


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Februar 2018)

Also die Überschrift isch it so toll.
Das Bild ist auch etwas daneben, dass schürt schon wieder die Gegner etwas an, die werden dann sagen, muess ba do denn fahre......

Aber der Artikel ist ansonsten ganz ok.
Was will er denn schreiben, wenn er vom biken wenig Ahnung hat.

Die IG ist gegründet und daß ist doch die Hauptsache!
Ich werde auf keine Mail von der Dimb warten, sondern mich wie Helmut einfach über die Hompage anmelden und fertig.
Ich hoffe, die anderen werden es ebenso machen.

Die Idee vom Jürgen finde ich Klasse mit dem Unterthema, Jürgen leg einfach an 

Das mit den Hotspots am Wochenende meiden ist doch auch jedem Biker völlig klar, wir machen das schon lange so.
Es soll ja nicht am Wochenende komplett aufs biken verzichtet werden, aber dann muss man halt den Weg in der Früh oder am Abend fahren und schon gibt es keinen Ärger mehr.
Ich hoffe @mw.dd daß du das auch so verstehst.
Es will dir niemand Vorschriften machen, wann es am Besten ist zu fahren, aber manchmal ist es halt besser nicht zu den Stoßzeiten zu fahren, dann gibt es auch keinen Ärger am Weg und Spass macht es ja auch keinen wenn immer wieder anhalten musst, um die Wanderer freundlich zu Grüssen und sie vorbeizulassen.

So war die Aussage, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das Internet(IBC) ist schon manchmal beängstigend, da beginnt man gleich wieder damit, sich selber die Augen auszuhacken, daß verstehe ich leider nicht warum das so sein muss.
Liegt es an der vermeindlichen Anonymität der User?
Wenn man sich gegenübersteht, dann würde das Gespräch bestimmt anders verlaufen.....

Simmer doch froh, daß jetzt endlich was zusammen vorwärts geht und nicht jeder Einzelne für sich kämpfen muss.

@beuze1 du hast doch eh nimmer lang zur Rente, dann must nicht warten aufs Wochenende, du kannst jeden Tag biken gehen 

Nochmal ein grosses Dankeschön an Helmut dür die bisherige Organisation der Treffen.

Was ich allerdings gar nicht verstehe, ist daß Vossy sich weigert der DIMB beizutreten, er ist doch der allergrösste Nutznieser dieser Aktion.
Er ist ja derjenige, der dann die Wege gewerblich nutzen kann, sollte man sich z.B. am Bildstöckle mit den Rechtlern, mit der Jagd und allen anderen beteiligten Gruppen einigen.
Das finde ich so nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## danib (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich wollte mich hier mal kurz vorstellen. 
Ich bin Daniel Binzer, also der frisch gewählte Sprecher der neuen IG.
Wie Ihr Euch sicher denken könnt, strömen momentan einige Dinge auf Michael und mich zu. So sind wir beispielsweise schon dabei Termine mit unterschiedlichen Stellen abzustimmen. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir auch Gespräche mit der DIMB haben um auch von deren Erfahrungen zu profitieren. 
Die ausgefüllten Anmeldungen vom Donnerstag hat der Roland mitgenommen und werden sicherlich zeitnah in der Geschäftsstelle bearbeitet. 
Lasst den Leuten dort bitte a bissl Zeit.
Die Idee von TRANSITION bezüglich eines eigenen Threads finde ich persönlich auch gut, bin aber auch gespannt wie es andere IGs halten. Auf jeden Fall sollt Ihr regelmäßig über Neuigkeiten informiert werden.
Wie auch schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben wurde sind Anmeldungen bei der DIMB unter folgendem Link möglich.
https://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden.
Von daher wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Wochenende. 

Viele Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Stucka (17. Februar 2018)

Die Präsentation der DIMB-Philosophie und deren Ziele war am Donnerstag (leider leider) alles andere als gelungen. Das hätte tiefer gehen können. Absolut positiv waren der geniale Zulauf (der bei der großen Podiumsdiskussion sicher noch weit getoppt wird), das total breite Spektrum (Alt/Jung, Freizeitbiker, Trailrocker usw.) aber vor allem die Redebeiträge über den ganzen Abend. Mindestens genauso produktiv waren die Gespräche untereinander während der Pause und nach Ende der Veranstaltung. Ich habe noch nie so viel Solidarität untereinander gespürt. Vielen von uns ist das Miteinander spürbar wichtig. Der Zeitungsartikel spiegelt das meiner Meinung nach schon wider. Auf jeden Fall haben wir zwei Ziele erreicht. Die IG ist gegründet, was daraus wird, liegt an Jedem von uns. Wenn sich möglichst viele von uns dort engagieren, wird das eine wichtige Geschichte. Diejenigen, die sich nicht oder nur teilweise in der DIMB wiederfinden, können sich beim DAV oder in anderen Verbänden einklinken. Diejenigen, die unsere Anliegen nicht über die Verbände oder Vereine verfolgen wollen, können sich genauso gut an dieser "Lobbyarbeit" beteiligen, in dem sie in Gesprächen in ihrem sozialen Umfeld auf unsere Wünsche, Forderungen und Probleme eingehen. Wichtig ist doch vor allem, dass wir Position beziehen und Flagge zeigen. Allein der Artikel wird bestimmten Kreisen zeigen, dass die Zeiten vorbei sind, wo man auf die breite Masse draufhauen kann. Wir sind ja auch Wähler, Steuerzahler, umweltbewusst, wir lieben das Allgäu, die Berge, die Natur. Für mich ist Biken viel mehr als Hobby. Für mich ist Biken eine Art Lebenseinstellung. Dafür engagiere ich mich, dafür setze ich mich ein. Die Konflikte "draußen" brauche ich echt nicht, Pseudo-Konflikte unter uns Bikern aber auch nicht. Gemeinsam sind wir stark - das haben mir die Abende im "Adler" und jetzt im Haus Oberallgäu gezeigt. Damit fährt es sich doch schon ganz anders!!

Auf gehts - rein in die DIMB und/oder rein in den DAV oder anderswo. Flagge zeigen, sich einbringen! Trails-Rules transportieren, sich selber einverleiben und mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht rauf auf die Kiste und ab ins Gelände!


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Februar 2018)

danib schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich wollte mich hier mal kurz vorstellen.
> Ich bin Daniel Binzer, also der frisch gewählte Sprecher der neuen IG.
> Wie Ihr Euch sicher denken könnt, strömen momentan einige Dinge auf Michael und mich zu. So sind wir beispielsweise schon dabei Termine mit unterschiedlichen Stellen abzustimmen. Im Laufe der nächsten Woche werden wir auch Gespräche mit der DIMB haben um auch von deren Erfahrungen zu profitieren.
> ...




Servus Daniel

Erst mal Danke , das Du und Michael Euch als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung gestellt habt 

Ich fände es auch gut wenn es einen eigenen Tread der Dimb für Info`s gibt der nicht Tot Diskutiert werden kann.
Zum diskutieren haben wir ja hier genug Möglichkeiten


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Es soll tatsächlich Biker geben die nur am WE zeit haben...
> und nun


Weiter weg vom Parkplatz fahren oder in ein nicht überlaufende gebiet, wozu haben wir fahräder?


----------



## beuze1 (18. Februar 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> du hast doch eh nimmer lang zur Rente, dann must nicht warten aufs Wochenende, du kannst jeden Tag biken gehen



Sind schon noch...2Jahre/7Monate 
Wäre es nicht heute schon besser,  die Rentner-Rotsocken würden die w̶a̶̶n̶̶d̶̶e̶̶r̶ Biker Hotspots am WE meiden! Zeit haben die doch!

Aber Spaß bei Seite, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt was für alle Biker erreichen ... wird schwer genug, bei den Allgäuern Dickschädeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe
> 
> @mw.dd daß du das auch so verstehst.
> Es will dir niemand Vorschriften machen, wann es am Besten ist zu fahren, aber manchmal ist es halt besser nicht zu den Stoßzeiten zu fahren, dann gibt es auch keinen Ärger am Weg und Spass macht es ja auch keinen wenn immer wieder anhalten musst, um die Wanderer freundlich zu Grüssen und sie vorbeizulassen.



Das verstehe ich auch so, wobei ich es mir nicht aussuchen kann wann ich Radfahren gehe. Dann rechne ich am Wochenende an den Hotspots eben mit vielen anderen Waldbesuchern und stelle mich entsprechend darauf ein...
Wenn das genauso gesagt wurde, ist es auch in Ordnung. In dem Artikel steht es eben anders, deswegen habe ich nachgefragt. Anderswo werden solche Ideen nämlich ernsthaft als Lösungsvorschlag vorgebracht - und eines darf man nicht vergessen: Keine Initiative, Verein oder sonst jemand hat das Recht, im Namen der Radfahrer Absprachen und Vereinbarungen mit Grundbesitzern oder wem auch immer zu treffen, die Beschränkungen enthalten die über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinausgehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre es nicht heute schon besser,  die Rentner [...] würden die [...] Biker Hotspots am WE meiden! ...


+1

Widerspricht aber dem Postulat der ‚gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme‘. [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Februar 2018)

Rentner und angehende Rentner müssen mittags fertig sein mit ihren Touren und dem arbeitenden Volk dann Platz machen.
Fertig


----------



## Stucka (18. Februar 2018)

ok, dann darf i no a gutes halbes Jahr auch am WE fahren


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Februar 2018)

danib schrieb:


> Die Idee von TRANSITION bezüglich eines eigenen Threads finde ich persönlich auch gut, bin aber auch gespannt wie es andere IGs halten.
> Daniel


Hallo Daniel,
als Gastbiker bei den Rettenberger SC und DIMB-Mitglied (IG Köln) verfolge ich die Diskussion im Allgäu schon lange. Hier nur ein kurzer Hinweis auf unser DIMB-Forum im Kölner Raum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-touren-im-lokalforum-k-bn-su.614898/
Als Sprecher kannst du ein ähnliches DIMB-Forum für das Allgäu auflegen.
Zudem haben wir in der IG noch einen internen E-Mail-Verteiler für die DIMB-Mitglieder, wo Ankündigungen vorher verschickt werden.
VG
Werner


----------



## danib (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Kleines Update von der DIMB-IG südliches Oberallgäu.

Wir sind jetzt auch mit Mailadressen versehen.
Ihr könnt uns folgender Maßen erreichen:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Stucka (23. Februar 2018)

sollen wir mal einen Kurs in "gutem Benehmen" ansetzen, welches heute in dem Leserbrief im "Allgäuer" gefordert wurde


----------



## Hinouf (23. Februar 2018)

Diesen Leserbrief nimmt hoffentlich niemand ernst. Die Kernaussage „Wer sich normal benimmt, braucht keine Vertretung“ ist schon der Hammer.


----------



## BiBaBergler (23. Februar 2018)

Könnte bitte jemand den Leserbrief hier einstellen? Ich hab leider keine Zeitung.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2018)

Wir sind doch nett und haben unsere Verhaltensregeln


----------



## Roedler (23. Februar 2018)

Ich bin kein Mountainbiker!? Ich verzehere keine Müsliriegel, esse aber sauren Käse und sauf Bier! Hart, es so zu erfahren! Frauen wie Andrea können so grausam sein!
Hess*chen* hüpf....


----------



## BiBaBergler (23. Februar 2018)

Danke @lipper-zipfel fürs einstellen.

Naja, ich würde den Kommentar von der guten Dame 'wer sich normal benimmt braucht keine Opfer-interessengemeinschaft' als frei interpretierbar sehen.
Die Grundbesitzer haben ihre IG.... die Jäger haben ihre IG....


----------



## MorkvomOrg (23. Februar 2018)

Ist Frau Hess von der TeeStuben in Bad Hindelang?
Bzw. war, lt. Internet-Seite in Rente.

http://www.teestuben-gailenberg.de/


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mountainbiker!? Ich verzehere keine Müsliriegel, esse aber sauren Käse und sauf Bier! Hart, es so zu erfahren! Frauen wie Andrea können so grausam sein!
> Hess*chen* hüpf....


Des stimmt, schon persönlich gesehen beim Bier saufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (23. Februar 2018)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Ist Frau Hess von der TeeStuben in Bad Hindelang?
> Bzw. war, lt. Internet-Seite in Rente.
> 
> http://www.teestuben-gailenberg.de/


Keine Ahnung,  aber auch egal, oder?!


----------



## pib (24. Februar 2018)

Also wieviele Wanderer habe ich schon erlebt, die auf der Hütte ihre stulle auspacken und nichts  verzehren wollen. Selbst im Tal im cafe bestellen sie dann ein leitungswasser und ein Stück Kuchen mit zwei Gabeln. 
Und wieviele abgelegene Hütten profitieren durch die horden von ebikern!?
Soviel zum Thema Wohlstand sichern. Wahrscheinlich hatte Frau Hass ein Schild vor ihrer Restauration mit mtbler nicht willkommen....anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Also wieviele Wanderer habe ich schon erlebt, die auf der Hütte ihre stulle auspacken und nichts verzehren wollen. Selbst im Tal im cafe bestellen sie dann ein leitungswasser und ein Stück Kuchen mit zwei Gabeln.


Genau so schaut`s aus.

"Auf der Leiterbergalm treffen sich die Radler und die Wanderer wieder. Wirt Bernhard Thurner atmet durch, weil sich die Terrasse zu füllen beginnt. „Ohne die Biker bräuchte ich vor Mitte Juli nicht aufsperren. An einem guten Tag ist das Verhältnis 80 Biker, 20 Wanderer“, rechnet er vor, doch eine weitere seiner Kalkulationen klingt noch wertvoller. *„Wenn Wanderer bei uns einkehren, essen vier eine Portion Kaiserschmarrn, aber vier Biker essen vier Portionen.“* Da lacht das Gastgeber-Herz."

Quelle:
Tirol
*Mountainbike-Szene: Früher Rebellen, heute Tourismus-Zugpferd*


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Februar 2018)

Wieso ruft ihr die Biker dann nicht mal für eine Saison zur Selbstverpflegung auf?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mehr Lobby bringt als irgendwelche Unterschriftenaktionen oder runde Tische... [emoji6]


----------



## Onkel_Bob (24. Februar 2018)

danib schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kleines Update von der DIMB-IG südliches Oberallgäu.
> 
> ...



Ein herzliches "Danke schön" an Daniel und Michael für euer Engagement!

Als gebürtiger Oberallgäuer finde ich es super, dass sich in meiner alten Heimat endlich etwas in die richtige Richtung bewegt. Während der gelegentlichen Besuche in den vergangenen Jahren hatte ich als Mountainbiker leider oft das Gefühl, nicht wirklich willkommen zu sein. Nirgends auf der Welt wurde ich so oft angemault wie im Allgäu - aber glücklicherweise sind ja nicht alle so dämlich wie Frau Andrea Hess aus Bad Hindelang ... 

Deshalb ein Aufruf an die Touristik-Branche im Allgäu: nutzt diese geniale Chance, die sich mit der DIMB hier bietet! Mit dem dort vorhandenen Know-how könnte sich das Oberallgäu in ein Mountainbiker-Paradies verwandeln. 

Dann komme ich gerne wieder. Ohne Campingbus und Müsliriegel - dafür buche ich mit Mausi Halbpension im Komforthotel und verspreche auf der Hütte doppelt so viel wie die Wanderer zu essen 

Sportliche Grüße
Onkel Bob


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2018)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Deshalb ein Aufruf an die Touristik-Branche im Allgäu: nutzt diese geniale Chance, die sich mit der DIMB hier bietet! Mit dem dort vorhandenen Know-how könnte sich das Oberallgäu in ein Mountainbiker-Paradies verwandeln.


Ich kann nur empfehlen, die Touristik-Branche nicht als "natürlichen Verbündeten" zu betrachten, wenn es um das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer geht - und für "Konzepte" braucht es keine DIMB(-IG).
Die Vorstellung von einem Mountainbike-Paradies dürften auch recht verschieden sein; mir persönlich reicht es, nicht mit ungerechtfertigten Einschränkungen konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## Roedler (24. Februar 2018)

Die Touristik-Branche im Allgäu brauch uns nicht! Das haben wir schon mal durchgesprochen!

Der Tourismus im Allgäu boomt! Das Allgäu ist voll! Genau das ist auch das Problem! Die Massen an Menschen die alle ihre Bedürfnisse haben! Mit Regelungen und technischen Innovationen kann man für eine gewisse Zeit gegensteuern, bis die steigenden Massen alles wieder „einholen“.

Das ist mit dem Fremdenverkehr und der Natur wie mit dem Autoverkehr und den städtischen Belastungen.

Es aber nur an einer Klientel auszumachen, das ist der falsche Weg, weil ungerecht!

Viele Menschen = viele Probleme!


----------



## homerjay (26. Februar 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700605



Da hilft nur noch Kinski:


----------



## Stucka (27. Februar 2018)

Heute richtig fetter Artikel zum Thema im Allgäuer, Bericht über die Diskussion im Kreisausschuss! Zellers Alfons flippt aus, wenn der sein Zitat liest (das ich so gar nicht gehört habe....) und auch wieder ein sehr inhaltsschwangerer Leserbrief aus einem Seitental des Ostrachtals. to be continued


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Februar 2018)

Habe keine Zeitung. 
Bitte um Bilder. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (27. Februar 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/r...-Oberallgaeu-Loesung-in-Sicht;art2757,2567366


----------



## homerjay (27. Februar 2018)

_„Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen der Eigentümer am Schluss der Depp war.“
_
Stimmt das?


----------



## BiBaBergler (27. Februar 2018)

Ich würde diese Aussage als Behauptung des Autors verstehen. Dumm nur, das viele Leute eben diese Aussage für bare Münze nehmen werden.
Dazu trägt sicherlich bei, dass als Bild ein Dhler mit Fullface und Doppelbrücke genommen wurde. Warum kann man da nicht ein Bild von nem ganz normalen Freizeitmtbler nehmen. Um diese Leute geht es ja vornehmlich... 
Tolle Leistung von der AZ...


----------



## pib (27. Februar 2018)

> Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet „Hörnergruppe“ ist es nicht gestattet, mit Fahrrädern auf unbefestigten Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite oder in freier Natur zu fahren.



Mir war das gar nicht bekannt. Ich fahre dort im Sommer eigentlich regelmäßig und hatte noch nie Probleme, wurde auch nie angesprochen oder habe Verbotsschilder gesehen!?

Gilt dieses Verbot auch für die nagelfluhkette!?


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Mir war das gar nicht bekannt. Ich fahre dort im Sommer eigentlich regelmäßig und hatte noch nie Probleme, wurde auch nie angesprochen oder habe Verbotsschilder gesehen!?
> 
> Gilt dieses Verbot auch für die nagelfluhkette!?



Denke schon.
Hauptsache der Allgäuer Berghof darf in Verbindung mit dem Landratsamt seine Baufläche ungefragt ins Schutzgebiet erweitern.


----------



## TRANSITION (27. Februar 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Noch was interessantes:
> https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/urteil-in-frankfurt-keine-haftung-fuer-wald-unfall-100.html



Zum Thema Haftung siehe oben den Link. Ich weiß nicht warum da immer wieder drauf rum geritten wird. Vorallem hat das Beispiel mit dem Weidezaun mal garnichts mit MTB zu tun. Das hätte jeder sein können.


----------



## homerjay (27. Februar 2018)

Nagelfluhkette:
Es gibt einzelne Landschaftsschutzgebiete, die aber nicht den gesamten Naturpark umfassen. In den Landschaftsschutzgebieten ist das Biken verboten, aber auch betonierte Zauhnpfähle, Wasserleitungen aus Kunststoff u.ä.. Insofern ist fraglich, ob das Verbot juristisch überhaupt haltbar ist. Dazu müsste es nämlich geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen sein. Und gerade bei den ersten beiden Punkten habe ich erhebliche Zweifel.Vor allem, wenn ich dann folgendes in der Zeitung lese:
_"Doch ihr Wert sei längst gesunken, sagt Gottfried Mayrock, Leiter der Naturschutzabteilung im Landratsamt, mit Blick auf Fichtenaufwuchs und indisches Springkraut."
_
Haftung der Grundstücksbesitzer:
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass bewusst unwahre Gerüchte über angebliche Haftungsrisiken für Grundstücksbesitzer in die Welt gesetzt werden, um diese gegen Mountainbiker aufzuhetzen. Wenn ich im Wald stürze, weil zu schnell oder schlicht zu blöd bin, bin ich erst mal selbst für mein Verhalten verantwortlich.
Die Geschichte mit dem Elektrozaun klingt für mich höchst unglaubwürdig. Außerdem ist ja nicht gesagt, dass der angebliche Mountainbiker die Schmerzensgeldsumme auch gekriegt hat.
Schade, dass bei der Veranstaltung die Mountainbiker offensichtlich wieder nicht Stellung nehmen durften. Eigentlich hätte man Frau Schwarz und Herrn Klotz gleich mal fragen sollen, woher sie diese Informationen haben und ob sie ihre Aussagen auch belegen können.

Nachdem gestern mein DIMB- Mitgliedsausweis in der Post war, wollte ich auch angesichts der Pressemitteilungen mal nachfragen, ob in nächster Zukunft ein IG-Treffen geplant ist.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum da immer wieder drauf rum geritten wird.



Weil es sonst keine "Argumente" gibt, mit denen man Grundbesitzern Angst vor MTBikern machen kann?


----------



## Deleted 458843 (27. Februar 2018)

_„Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen der Eigentümer am Schluss der Depp war.“_



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Aussage als Behauptung des Autors verstehen. Dumm nur, das viele Leute eben diese Aussage für bare Münze nehmen werden.



Das ist keine Aussage des Autors. Da wurde der Landrat zitiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (27. Februar 2018)

7000€ Gefordert weil er einen Stromschlag kassiert hat...... Den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage gilt es zu prüfen und ggf. eine Richtigstellung einzufordern...


----------



## homerjay (27. Februar 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> 7000€ Gefordert weil er einen Stromschlag kassiert hat...... Den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussage gilt es zu prüfen und ggf. eine Richtigstellung einzufordern...


Gefordert wird sowas ja öfter:
https://beck-online.beck.de/Dokument?vpath=bibdata/reddok/becklink/2008389.htm&pos=3&hlwords=on

Edit: Wie wärs mit einer Email an Fr. Schwarz und Hr. Klotz, mit der Bitte um Nennung bzw. Zusendung der entsprechenden Quellen/Urteile?


----------



## BiBaBergler (27. Februar 2018)

hhhhhh schrieb:


> _„Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen der Eigentümer am Schluss der Depp war.“_
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist keine Aussage des Autors. Da wurde der Landrat zitiert.



Uups! 
Stimmt, das ist ein Fehler von mir. Hab den Artikel nur flüchtig überflogen. 

Wenn das der Landrat sagt, macht es meiner Meinung nach die Aussage nicht besser, sondern sollte mit Fakten dargelegt werden. Ansonsten ists Stammtischg'wätz!


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/nachrichten/r...-Oberallgaeu-Loesung-in-Sicht;art2757,2567366





> Die Diskussion in dem Oberallgäuer Gremium ist beispielhaft und zeigt: Haftung und Verkehrssicherungspflicht sind ein Knackpunkt, um Mountainbike-Strecken auszuschildern. Die Allgäu GmbH bat im Vorjahr die Landesregierung um Hilfe, weil private Grundeigentümer dafür nicht haften könnten. Wunsch ist, sie über die öffentliche Hand abzusichern.



Der "Knackpunkt" ist längst gelöst - Grundsatz "auf eigene Gefahr". 
Und wenn man jetzt einfach darauf verzichtet, Strecken auszuweisen oder Wege so anzulegen, das Haftungsrisiken enstehen (auf den vorhandenen Wegen eher nicht der Fall) gibt es auch keine solchen - Problem gelöst.
Was soll die Landesregierung dabei?


----------



## pib (27. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht könnte die Landesregierung es gesetzlich regeln, das eben nicht mehr die Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Grundstückseigentümer gilt, auf deren Eigentum “öffentliche“ wege verlaufen. Somit würde im Falle das jemand klagt, eben nicht der Eigentümer haften können.


----------



## homerjay (27. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte die Landesregierung es gesetzlich regeln, das eben nicht mehr die Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Grundstückseigentümer gilt, auf deren Eigentum “öffentliche“ wege verlaufen. Somit würde im Falle das jemand klagt, eben nicht der Eigentümer haften können.



Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf Waldwegen und Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (27. Februar 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf Waldwegen und Trails?



Jap. So verstehe ich es.


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## Stucka (27. Februar 2018)

Also es gibt tatsächlich diese Fälle, wo Eigentümer in die Pflicht genommen wurden. Einerseits gibt es natürlich auch unter den Bikern Kandidaten, die alles versuchen, um an Schadensersatz für ein verscheeretes Bike oder eine kaputte Hose zu kommen, andererseits auch Unfallversicherungen oder Krankenkassen, die solange suchen, bis mögliche Behandlungskosten auf ein schwaches Glied in der Kette umgewälzt werden können. Mich hats vor ein paar Jahren bei einer Bikeveranstaltung abgelegt (Fahrfehler, Wurzelteppich zu lasch angefahren und Abgang). Schulter-OP, Reha etc. Ich käme da gar nie auf die Idee, irgendjemand da zu verklagen. Tatsache war, das die Burschen monatelang keine Ruhe gegeben haben. Skizze vom Unfallort, Beschreibung des Ortes, Hergang des Unfalls, Zeugen etc.  Natürlich habe ich gesagt, keine Ahnung, halt im Gelände und schon gar nicht, dass da noch ein paar Buben und Mädels mit Startnummer um mich rum waren. Irgendwann war dann mal Ruhe. 

Fairerweise muss ich ergänzen, dass der Landrat bei der Sitzung, um die es in diesem Artikel geht, mehrfach gesagt hat, dass jegliche Haftungsfreistellung dann endet, wenn fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich Drähte gespannt werden, Baustellen und Holzarbeiten nicht gesichert sind etc.. Das scheint mir auf der Gegenseite auch eines der Kernprobleme zu sein, weil die immer wieder damit ankommen. Was ist, wenn ein Biker in die letzte Kuh meines Viehtriebs donnert, mich beim Arbeiten auf dem Weg behindert, ich anhalten muss, weil der so schnell daher kommt usw.. Ein korrekt gesicherter Viehtrieb oder korrekt gesicherte Baustellen sind doch eher die Ausnahme. Genau davor haben die Angst - was ist wenn.... Dann müsste eben doch einer mit einem Fähnchen oder einer Warnweste mitmarschieren, man könnte nicht ohne Sicherung schnell noch vor dem Feierabend eine  Fichte aus dem Wald zammsen usw.

Mir bekannt sind konkrete Schadensersatzzahlungen von Älplern im Bereich Scheidwang und im Bereich Sonthofer Hof. Und da wird dann richtig zugelangt. Kaputtes Bike, Helm zerdätscht, ein paar Prellungen und schon kostet das richtig Asche.

Haftungsfreistellung und Übernahme der Verkehrssicherung (also z.B. Kontrolle durch die Gemeinden, ob nach einem Unwetter die Strecke abgerutscht ist oder ob Bäume drin flacken usw.) müssten an sich dafür sorgen, dass die Eigentümer sofort zustimmen, wenn es um Freigabe geht. Besser können die rechtlich gar nicht gestellt werden! Aber im Grund geht es nur um "im Recht sein", daher auch der sinnige Name "Rechtler". Dies wurde ja in einigen hier nicht näher zu bezeichnenden Allgäuer Ecken bis zum Exzess zementiert. Und genau darauf pochen die "Rechtler" und weichen keinen Deut davon ab.


----------



## BiBaBergler (27. Februar 2018)

Bin eben bei mir im Kaff noch extra am Zeitungsaushang vorbeigeschlappt...


----------



## Stucka (27. Februar 2018)

wohlgemerkt: Haftungsfreistellung und Verkehrssicherung über Verträge gilt natürlich nur für ausgewiesene und somit beschilderte Strecken!! Einige Allgäuer Gemeinden werden definitiv keine Verträge abschließen, folglich keine Haftung, keine Verkehrssicherung, kein Vertrag. Boing!


----------



## Roedler (27. Februar 2018)

"Ein Proplem sei auch die steigende Erosion: Die stärker beanspruchten und ausgefahrenen Bergpfade werden von den Schlagregen ausgespült, die in immer kürzeren Abständen prasseln"
Eine Frechheit von den Schlagregen! Es muss ein Schlagregenverbot her!


----------



## Deleted 458843 (28. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Mir war das gar nicht bekannt. Ich fahre dort im Sommer eigentlich regelmäßig und hatte noch nie Probleme, wurde auch nie angesprochen oder habe Verbotsschilder gesehen!?
> 
> Gilt dieses Verbot auch für die nagelfluhkette!?




War letzten Herbst mit der Überschrift "Verbote, die kaum einer kennt" in der Zeitung: Das Verbot, mit Fahrrädern auf unbefestigten Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite oder in freier Natur zu fahren, gilt derzeit für die gesamten Landschaftsschutzgebiete Hörnergruppe und Nagelfluhkette.

Gerade für diese Gebiete könnten MTB-Konzepte eine Chance sein, wenn dadurch zumindest bestimmte Strecken/Trails legalisiert würden.


----------



## pib (28. Februar 2018)

hhhhhh schrieb:


> War letzten Herbst mit der Überschrift "Verbote, die kaum einer kennt" in der Zeitung: Das Verbot, mit Fahrrädern auf unbefestigten Wegen unter zwei Metern Breite oder in freier Natur zu fahren, gilt derzeit für die gesamten Landschaftsschutzgebiete Hörnergruppe und Nagelfluhkette.
> 
> Gerade für diese Gebiete könnten MTB-Konzepte eine Chance sein, wenn dadurch zumindest bestimmte Strecken/Trails legalisiert würden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702442



Wer hat das Verbot erlassen? Ist das rechtens? Weiss unsere neue DIMB IG dazu mehr? Ich dachte bis jetzt, das wir uns in Bayern frei bewegen dürfen, auf eingezeichneten Wegen. Aber wenn jeder für ein bestimmtes Gebiet sein eigenes süppchen kochen kann, wirds unübersichtlich für uns


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Wer hat das Verbot erlassen? Ist das rechtens? Weiss unsere neue DIMB IG dazu mehr? Ich dachte bis jetzt, das wir uns in Bayern frei bewegen dürfen, auf eingezeichneten Wegen. Aber wenn jeder für ein bestimmtes Gebiet sein eigenes süppchen kochen kann, wirds unübersichtlich für uns



Da könnte sich doch QueRoland, der „Tourist aus Ingolstadt“ kümmern...


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte ja schon beim Treffen am 25. November erklärt, dass man über die rechtliche Situation im Landkreis Oberallgäu im Bilde ist und falls es erforderlich werden würde, entsprechend reagieren wird, um rechtmäßige Zustände herzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Februar 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon beim Treffen am 25. November erklärt, dass man über die rechtliche Situation im Landkreis Oberallgäu im Bilde ist und falls es erforderlich werden würde, entsprechend reagieren wird, um rechtmäßige Zustände herzustellen.


Sehr gut. 

Sollte man noch erwähnen, dass Aktionen einzelner hier eher ungünstig sind? Ne, oder? Weiß ja eh jeder. 

Danke.


----------



## mtbjj (28. Februar 2018)

hier gibts einen Hinweis:
http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/news/detail/biken-im-landschaftsschutzgebiet-451/
und man kann sich zu einer Karte mit den Naturschutzgebieten in Bayern durchhangeln.
hier gibt es aber keine Unterscheidungen wie im Bild in Beitrag #900. Wenn man nur nach der Karte im obigen Link geht, dürfte man auch nicht auf der Salmaser Höhe fahren
@Sun on Tour : wie ist denn die rechtliche Situation im Oberallgäu?


----------



## Roedler (28. Februar 2018)

Das steht so im Gesetz zu den Landschaftsschutzgebieten!

Aber das steht noch mehr was man nicht darf! Und man baut dennoch!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbjj (28. Februar 2018)

ich blicke schlicht und einfach nicht mehr durch.
Nach der Verordnung in meinem Link, darf man in keinen Landschaftschutzgebiet fahren.
Nach der Karte in Beitrag #900 gibts für das Oberallgäu durchaus Gebiete, wo es nicht verboten ist, trotz Schutzgebiet


----------



## Deleted 458843 (28. Februar 2018)

Der Landkreis hat für jedes Landschaftsschutzgebiet  ein eigene Verordnung mit anderen Regeln. Das Thema Radeln ist in besagten zwei Gebieten geregelt ... in anderen LSG sind andere Dinge verboten.
Für Naturschutzgebiete gelten wiederum eigene Vorschriften.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Wer hat das Verbot erlassen? Ist das rechtens? Weiss unsere neue DIMB IG dazu mehr? Ich dachte bis jetzt, das wir uns in Bayern frei bewegen dürfen, auf eingezeichneten Wegen. Aber wenn jeder für ein bestimmtes Gebiet sein eigenes süppchen kochen kann, wirds unübersichtlich für uns


Ja ist leider so Naturschutzverordnungen stehen leider über den allgemeinen Regeln und Schränken diese ein... Und es muss scheinbar noch nicht ein Mal mit aussagekräftigen schildern ausgeschildert sein... Im 7GB bei Bonn reichen gelbe und rote Pfeile! Und es ist auch schon zur Kasse gebenten worden mit 75€ für ersttäter wahrlich kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Roedler (28. Februar 2018)

Die Verordnung zum LSG Nagelfluhkette ist von Okt. 1992

Es wurde hier schon gebracht:

Seit damals, wurde der Ossireichertlift nicht nur maßgeblich modernisiert sondern vergrößert, die Weltcuphütte (glaube erst gebaut?), die Hörnerbahn modernisiert und vergrößert, ein Bogenparcours erstellt, der Allgäuer Berghof maßgeblich erweitert, ein großen Wasserspeicher für die Schikanonen erstellt, viele Wanderwege erweitert nicht nur instandgesetzt und und und!



Man muss nicht alles Aufzählen was andere machen, aber man muss sich auch nicht verarschen lassen!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja ist leider so Naturschutzverordnungen stehen leider über den allgemeinen Regeln und Schränken diese ein... Und es muss scheinbar noch nicht ein Mal mit aussagekräftigen schildern ausgeschildert sein... Im 7GB bei Bonn reichen gelbe und rote Pfeile! Und es ist auch schon zur Kasse gebenten worden mit 75€ für ersttäter wahrlich kein Schnäppchen.


Ist das so?
Ich meine die Verfassung steht über all dem und deswegen dürfen wir auch jeden Weg nutzen.


----------



## bibi1952 (1. März 2018)

das werde ich auf mein Handy kopieren und jedem unter die Nase halten, wenn er mit mir diskutieren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (1. März 2018)

Weiß nicht ob man diskutieren soll?
Wir und vorallem wenn ich alleine fahr halte erst garnicht an und lass mich nicht aufhalten.( Wenn je einer "handanlegen" sollte, werde ich situations bedingt entscheiden ob, ich auf Opfer mach oder in die Offensive gehe! )

Wie lange sind wir da schon unterwegs? Und jetzt weil viele andere und und und sollen wir nicht mehr dürfen, weil ganz andere dort nun ihres machen wollen? Das ist Vertreibung! Des lid es it!


----------



## homerjay (7. März 2018)

@Stucka: Guter Artikel heute in der Zeitung!

Wobei man ja schon unterscheiden muss zwischen Trails und Straßen. Auf ersteren bin ich als Biker/Wanderer in erster Linie selbst verantwortlich (vgl. Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main, Beschluss vom 30.10.2017 - Az. 13 U 111/17, als PdF angehängt), auf letzteren gibt es eine gesteigerte Verkehrssicherungspflicht und mit quer gespannten (Zaun-)Drähten muss ich nirgendwo rechnen.


----------



## Stucka (8. März 2018)

Der Titel der Podiumsdiskussion am 11.4. in Sonthofen steht fest (Veranstalter Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt)
"Toleranz statt Kollisionskurs- Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Weg für Mountainbiker, Jäger, Alphirten und Wanderer". Beginn 19.30 Uhr. Frühzeitig da sein, wird rammelvoll!!!


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. März 2018)




----------



## homerjay (8. März 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Der Titel der Podiumsdiskussion am 11.4. in Sonthofen steht fest (Veranstalter Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt)
> "Toleranz statt Kollisionskurs- Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Weg für Mountainbiker, Jäger, Alphirten und Wanderer". Beginn 19.30 Uhr. Frühzeitig da sein, wird rammelvoll!!!


Wer wird denn da auf dem Podium sitzen?

Wenn sich da ein einsamer "Bikehansel" den geballten Vorurteilen von Politik, Großgrundbesitzern, Forst, Jagd, Rechtlern und Wanderern stellen muss, dann weiß ich doch jetzt schon, wie das ausgeht. Es gibt im Allgäu vermutlich mehr Mountainbiker als Politiker, Jäger und Waldbesitzer zusammen und insofern wird den "Belangträgern" zumindest in der Presse ja ohnehin schon überproportional viel Raum gegeben.

Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der geballte Hass dieser Herren richtet sich jetzt mehr gegen den Wolf und nicht mehr gegen die Biker.


----------



## Roedler (8. März 2018)

Interessant ist schon auch der Artikel "Landkreis verkleinert Schutzgebiet" neben dem MTB Artikel! Ja, wenn das verbaut ist machen wir es kleiner! Toller Ansatz!! Klasse! 

Also, einfach bauen, eh fahren und schon ist alles kein Schutzgebiet mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (8. März 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Interessant ist schon auch der Artikel "Landkreis verkleinert Schutzgebiet" neben dem MTB Artikel! Ja, wenn das verbaut ist machen wir es kleiner! Toller Ansatz!! Klasse!
> 
> Also, einfach bauen, eh fahren und schon ist alles kein Schutzgebiet mehr!


Sagte ich ja schon letzte Woche dazu.
Du must nur genug Geld haben und im Kreistag sitzen..........


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2018)

Zu den Zeitungsartikeln vom 27.02.2018:
*
Dabei zeigte sich: Entscheidend ist die Haftungsfrage, wenn es zu Unfällen, Personen- oder Sachschäden auf ausgewiesenen „Trails“ kommt. Alle Beteiligten warten auf eine klare Regelung duch die Landespolitik, die von der Allgäu GmbH im vergangenen Herbst eingefordert wurde
*
Das ist schon merkwürdig. Da tut man so, als ob es in Deutschland, bei einem alltäglichen Vorgang, wie dem Aufenthalt in der Natur - und sei es wie hier, dem Radfahren auf ausgewiesenen Trails - etwas gäbe, das nicht schon irgendwie juristisch abschließend geklärt oder einer einfachen Lösung zugänglich wäre und dann soll auch noch die Landesregierung eine klare Regelung schaffen.

Die Landesregierung hatte bei ihrer Gesetzesbegründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 1973 darauf hingewiesen, dass sie bereits ihr Möglichstes getan hatte:

Die Rechtsausübung nach Abs. 1 erfolgt grundsätzlich auf 
eigene Gefahr und begründet weder für den Staat noch für 
die betroffenen Grundeigentümer eine Haftung oder 
bestimmte Sorgfaltspflichten. Eine Haftung des Eigentümers 
für die von seinem Grundstück ausgehenden Gefahren 
würde der Billigkeit widersprechen, weil der Zugang zu 
seinem Grundstück nicht in seinem eigenen, sondern im 
öffentlichen Interesse eröffnet wird.

Unberührt bleiben Verkehrssicherungspflichten, die den 
Grundstückseigentümer nach anderen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen 
treffen. Der Landesgesetzgeber kann eine bundesrechtlich
geregelte Verkehrssicherungspflicht, die zu 
einer Haftung des Grundstückseigentümers nach § 823 BGB 
führt, nicht ausschließen oder einschränken. Allerdings 
wird der Betroffene hierdurch nicht allzu stark belastet, da 
in der freien Natur an die Verkehrssicherungspflicht keine
großen Anforderungen gestellt werden können. Abs. 3 soll 
nur klarstellen, daß das Recht der Allgemeinheit auf Erholung 
in der freien Natur für den betroffenen Grundeigentümer 
keine zusätzlichen Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten 
begründet.

Der Text stammt aus dem Jahr 1972 und hat seither an seiner Aktualität nichts eingebüßt, bis auf das, dass die gesetzliche Haftungsbeschränkung für die Grundbesitzer sich nun nicht mehr im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz, sondern in den Bundesgesetzen wieder findet.

Zu § 823 BGB gibt es reichlich aktuelle und höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung, die die obige Einschätzung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung bestätigen, dass das Risiko tatsächlich haften zu müssen äußerst gering ist. Trotzdem ist man natürlich nicht davor gefeit, sich unbegründeten Schadenersatzforderungen gegenüber zu sehen. Für kleines Geld gibt es Wald- und Grundbesitzerhaftpflichtversicherungen, die solche Forderungen abwehren. Die betroffenen Grundbesitzer sollten eine solche ohnehin haben. Ausgewiesene Strecken oder allgmein Wege, können auch in die Kommunalhaftpflichtversicherung der Gemeinden (i.d.R. ohne zusätzliche Kosten für die Gemeinde) mit aufgenommen werden.

Landrat Anton Klotz: „Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen der Eigentümer am Schluss der Depp war.“ ...
Aber bei der Haftungsfrage dürfe man sich keiner Illusion hingeben: Eine Gemeinde könne die Strafverfolgung nicht verhindern, wenn etwa für einen Viehtrieb ein Draht quer über die Straße gespannt wurde und es so zum Unfall kommt. Mayrock appellierte an die Landwirte, solche Absperrungen immer deutlich zu kennzeichnen.

Die Haftpflichtversicherungen greifen selbst dann noch, wenn der Eigentümer grob fahrlässig handelt -  mit den Worten des Landrats also schon vorher ein Depp war,  z. B. wenn er einen für einen Radfahrer nicht rechtzeitig erkennbaren Weidedraht über einen Weg gespannt hat ohne ihn mit Flatterband für ein paar Cent kenntlich zu machen.

Dabei ist noch zu berücksichtigen, dass vom Radfahrer erwartet wird, in freier Natur und im Wald mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit (auf unbekannten Wegen also eher sehr langsam) zu fahren, um mögliche Gefahren selbst ausreichend schnell erkennen und Schäden vermeiden zu können.

Neben dem Errichten nicht rechtzeitig erkennbarer Hindernisse, wären noch schlecht angelegte Holzstapel, die abrollen können, ein möglicher Haftungsgrund. Andere Fälle, in denen der Eigentümer tatsächlich haftet, sind darüber hinaus kaum denkbar. In den Boden eingelassene Weideroste mit in Fahrtrichtung angeordneten Stäben, in denen sich Fahrradreifen verfangen können, sollte es ja schon lange nicht mehr geben.

Die angesprochene Strafverfolgung wird auch schon mal wegen geringer Schuld und mangels öffentlichen Interesseses eingestellt.
Das macht natürlich auch erst einmal Ärger, aber vielleicht lernt man ja daraus.

Wie anfangs gesagt, ist rechtlich alles geregelt bzw. ließe sich einfach lösen.

Schleierhaft bleibt, weshalb Wald- und Grundbesitzer-Verbände und -Vereinigungen, trotz eigener juristischer Kompetenz oder leicht zugänglicher externer Beratung, ihre Mitglieder mit der Furcht vor Haftungsfällen leben lassen. Eine objektive Informationspolitik und entsprechende Aufklärung der eigenen Klientel würde das Verhältnis der Eigentümer zu den Erholungsuchenden deutlich entspannen. Das Interesse daran schien sich bislang aber in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. März 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schleierhaft bleibt, weshalb Wald- und Grundbesitzer-Verbände und -Vereinigungen, trotz eigener juristischer Kompetenz oder leicht zugänglicher externer Beratung, ihre Mitglieder mit der Furcht vor Haftungsfällen leben lassen. Eine objektive Informationspolitik und entsprechende Aufklärung der eigenen Klientel würde das Verhältnis der Eigentümer zu den Erholungsuchenden deutlich entspannen. Das Interesse daran schien sich bislang aber in Grenzen zu halten.


+1!!!


----------



## BiBaBergler (10. März 2018)

Dieser Artikel war heute im 'Westallgäuer'


----------



## Bench (10. März 2018)

Aha.
Hier will man finanzielle Unterstützung vom Land, aber wenns um schnelles Internet geht, ruft man die bereitgestellten Milliarden nicht ab.
In den Gemeinden müssen echt die letzten Vollpfosten sitzen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. März 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Dieser Artikel war heute im 'Westallgäuer'






> Sind die Regeln klar genug?
> Allgäu GmbH fordert für Naturnutzung und Haftungsfragen klarere Regeln. Doch die Umweltministerin hält sie für ausreichend. Landrat Klotz kritisiert „oberflächliche“Antwort
> 
> Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt
> ...


----------



## TRANSITION (11. März 2018)

Fleißig sind se grad am Grünten...und dann nicht mal den Müll entsorgen ‍♂️


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Fleißig sind se grad am Grünten...und dann nicht mal den Müll entsorgen ‍♂️


Falsche Abfahrt genommen ?
Hab i gar it gesehn, den Müll.


----------



## Roedler (11. März 2018)

Dann tuts da Haxa wieder. 

Wer an Weiza aus da Bix sauft und so billige Wirscht frisst, um den isch´s eh wurscht!
Die Wurscht mit r wird auch nicht am Bach gewesen sein?

"Getreckt" wird schon immer und der Müll muss auch nicht von denen gewesen sein. Vondaher ist sowas nichts aussagend.

Aber gerade in LSGten sollten wir wirkliche Verstöße sammeln, man weiß nie wann man es brauchen kann!?


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Dann tuts da Haxa wieder.
> 
> Wer an Weiza aus da Bix sauft und so billige Wirscht frisst, um den isch´s eh wurscht!
> Die Wurscht mit r wird auch nicht am Bach gewesen sein?
> ...


Ja passt wieder. 
Isch verdammt viel Windbruch im Wald. 
Die müssen grad schwer arbeiten da oben.

Der Dreck muss ja it von den Waldarbeiten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRANSITION (11. März 2018)

Für alle ohne Allgäuer:


----------



## Bench (11. März 2018)

Losat dia Großkopfadn halt Politik machen, mir ischs wurscht, i fahr oifach


----------



## homerjay (12. März 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Für alle ohne Allgäuer:


Nach Landrat Klotz soll die Lösung wohl darin bestehen, die Biker einfach auszusperren. Wie hoch sind denn eigentlich die angeblichen ökologischen Schäden, die laut Herrn Klotz durch Mountainbiker entstehen? Und wie hoch sind die ökologischen Schäden, die durch den von Herrn Klotz ausdrücklich entgegen internationaler Abmachungen befürworteten Liftneubau am Riedberger Horn entstehen werden?

Die Allgäu GmbH nennt sich ja offiziell "Gesellschaft für Standort und Tourismus" und soll nach eigener Aussage die Dachorganisation im Allgäu für Standort, Marke und Tourismus sein (https://extranet.allgaeu.de/allgaeu-gmbh-gesellschaft-fuer-standort-und-tourismus). Die angestrebte Verbotskultur dient wohl weder dem Standort, noch dem Tourismus. Was sagen dazu denn eigentlich die (privaten) Gesellschafter der Allgäu GmbH?

Das freie Betretungsrecht ist im Übrigen in Bayern verfassungsrechtlich garantiert. Insofern dürfte das von Herrn Klotz und seinen Sonthofer Parteifreunden angestrebte Verbot auch verfassungsrechtlich bedenklich sein. Die von Seiten der Bikegegner angestrebte 2-m-Regel ist weder praktikabel, noch durchsetzbar.

Dabei ist die Rechtslage eigentlich klar. Das verfassungsrechtlich garantierte Betretungsrecht findet seine Konkretisierung in
Art. 28 Bay NatSchG:

_*Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen*

(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang._

Wie Roland schon ausgeführt hat, kann den Grundstückseigentümern auch aus haftungsrechtlicher Hinsicht eigentlich nichts Besseres passieren, als die Beibehaltung der geltenden Regeln, denn wenn eine Mountainbiker auf einem Trail stürzt, dann war dieser Weg eben nicht geeignet. Gleiches gilt bei einer Kollision, wobei anzumerken wäre, dass dieses auf Gegenseite oft bemühte Schreckenszenario ohnehin nur äußerst selten vorkommt.

Das Gehalt unseres Landrates wird vom Steuergeldern bezahlt, ebenso wie seine Vergütung als Aufsichtsratsvorsitzenden der Allgäu GmbH und das Gehalt der Geschäftsführer sowie der mittlerweile zahlreichen Angestellten der Allgäu GmbH. Alp- und forstwirtschaftliche Wege werden zum großen Teil aus EU-Subventionen finanziert, ebenso wie Land- und Forstwirtschaft generell. Im Gegensatz dazu steht die gesamte Mountainbikebranche finanziell wohl weitgehend auf eigenen Füßen. Auch im Allgäu gibt es genügend Menschen, die mit dem Thema Mountainbike Geld verdienen und für ein entsprechendes Steueraufkommen sorgen.

In Deutschland fahren 11,4 Millionen Menschen Mountainbike. Es ist höchste Zeit, dass auf Seiten der Politik und bei der Allgäu GmbH die Interessen der einheimischen Biker ernst genommen werden und dass das touristische Potenzial dieser jungen und zahlungskräftigen Zielgruppe genutzt wird. Aber statt dessen ergehen sich die Gegner lieber in der gebetsmühlenartigen Wiederholungen von Einzelfällen und in der die Bekräftigung längst widerlegter Vorurteile ("querfeldein über Stock und Stein").

Hier entsteht der Eindruck, dass die angeblichen Konflikte von Seiten der „Bikehasser" bemüht herbeidiskutiert werden. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob hier überhaupt die Bereitschaft zum konstruktiven Dialog besteht, die auf Seiten der Biker jedenfalls bislang vorhanden war.

Für mich persönlich ist es angesichts dieser Ignoranz fraglich, ob es überhaupt noch etwas bringt, sich hier weiter persönlich einzusetzen, zumal ich seit der Gründungsversammlung auch von der DIMB IG nichts mehr gehört habe. Damit ich in Zukunft wenigstens beim Frühstück meine Ruhe habe, habe ich als 1. Schritt angesichts der einseitigen Presseberichterstattung mein Abo beim "Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt" gekündigt.


----------



## Deleted 458843 (12. März 2018)

Ich finde nicht, dass man der Zeitung Einseitigkeit vorwerfen kann. Die haben in der Vergangenheit auch über Biker-Belange berichtet (z.B. Dimb-IG-Gründung).
Und wenn der Landrat politische Wünsche artikuliert .... Im Mittelalter hat man Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten womöglich hingerichtet ... dabei konnten die nichts dafür.

Und: Wenn die Medien über solche Dinge nicht berichten würden, hätten andere Interessensgruppen keine Chance zu handeln, bevor Politiker was beschließen. Also ist es doch gut, wenn Medien die aktuelle Diskussion intensiv begleiten. Da weiß man wenigstens was Sache ist.


----------



## Roedler (12. März 2018)

hhhhhh schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass man der Zeitung Einseitigkeit vorwerfen kann. Die haben in der Vergangenheit auch über Biker-Belange berichtet (z.B. Dimb-IG-Gründung).
> Und wenn der Landrat politische Wünsche artikuliert .... Im Mittelalter hat man Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten womöglich hingerichtet ... dabei konnten die nichts dafür.
> 
> Und: Wenn die Medien über solche Dinge nicht berichten würden, hätten andere Interessensgruppen keine Chance zu handeln, bevor Politiker was beschließen. Also ist es doch gut, wenn Medien die aktuelle Diskussion intensiv begleiten. Da weiß man wenigstens was Sache ist.




So weiß der Unbedarfte eben nicht was Sache ist! Er hört Verbote, Belästigung, Zerstörung, Schadensersatz, Sperrung......!

Ich höre seit geraumer Zeit meinem Umfeld zu, also denen die nichts mit MTB anfangen können (gibt es!) und da ist ganz klar die Tendenz herauszuhören, dass ich da verbotenes mache, bzw. das es nicht sein muss was ich da mache! Das beruht durchwegs aus den in letzter Zeit erschienenen Artikeln in der Allgäuer Zeitungswelt!! Aussage derer, denen ich da zuhöre!



Man kann Meinungen lenken, nicht nur in der „großen“ Politik! Bin dieses Jahr noch keine großartigen HM gefahren, aber wie Stucka schon anmerkte, wir können uns auf mehr Anfeindungen einstellen! Das genau durch diese nicht objektiv informativ ….. Berichtserstattung.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> So weiß der Unbedarfte eben nicht was Sache ist! Er hört Verbote, Belästigung, Zerstörung, Schadensersatz, Sperrung......!
> 
> Ich höre seit geraumer Zeit meinem Umfeld zu, also denen die nichts mit MTB anfangen können (gibt es!) und da ist ganz klar die Tendenz herauszuhören, dass ich da verbotenes mache, bzw. das es nicht sein muss was ich da mache! Das beruht durchwegs aus den in letzter Zeit erschienenen Artikeln in der Allgäuer Zeitungswelt!! Aussage derer, denen ich da zuhöre!
> 
> ...



Samstag und Sonntag mit Rad unterwegs gewesen.
Dabei auf einige Wanderer getroffen, muss ganz ehrlich sagen, alle waren nett und wir hatten interessante Gespräche, die Leute hatten alle Verständnis für unser Hobby und waren sehr aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2018)

@Sun on Tour 
Eine Frage an dich, wieviele Neuzugänge aus dem Gebiet südliches Oberallgäu habt ihr zu verzeichnen, nach der letzten Versammlung in Sonthofen?
Weisst du das zufällig?


----------



## Roedler (13. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag mit Rad unterwegs gewesen.
> Dabei auf einige Wanderer getroffen, muss ganz ehrlich sagen, alle waren nett und wir hatten interessante Gespräche, die Leute hatten alle Verständnis für unser Hobby und waren sehr aufgeschlossen.



Im Moment sind auch nur die "guten" Wanderer unterwegs! 
Lassen wir uns überraschen wenn die "Meute" kommt! 

Ach und wenn's Viech wieder oba isch....


----------



## MorkvomOrg (17. März 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/bikeinitia...371676608866/2009754335903930/?type=3&theater

Hoffe der Link funktioniert, der Artikel ist aus der heutigen AZ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (17. März 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...onzept-der-allgaeu-gmbh-wenig-bringt_a5000637


----------



## Deleted387192 (17. März 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...onzept-der-allgaeu-gmbh-wenig-bringt_a5000637


... sehr hilfreich der Herr....


----------



## homerjay (21. März 2018)

Habe heute die Info bekommen, wer am 11.4.2018 auf dem Podium sitzen wird:
Der Vossy wird alle Unterstützung aus dem Publikum brauchen, da sitzen ihm höchst eloquente Hardliner gegenüber.

Also, hingehen, Präsenz zeigen, mitdiskutieren!


----------



## Roedler (21. März 2018)

Auw ja, nicht ganz einfach!


----------



## Stucka (22. März 2018)

„Toleranz statt Kollisionskurs - Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Weg für Mountainbiker,

Jäger, Alphirten und Wanderer?“ heißt die Podiumsdiskussion, die das Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt in der Radstadt Sonthofen veranstaltet.

Die Diskussion am Mittwoch, 11. April, beginnt um 19.30 Uhr im Haus Oberallgäu (Eintritt frei).



Auf dem Podium sitzen Vossy Gardoni (Mountainbike-Schule Sonthofen), Hubert Heinl (Forstbetrieb Sonthofen), Max Hillmeier (Tourismus Bad Hindelang), Dr. Michael Honisch (Alpwirtschaftlicher Verein) und Jürgen Wälder (Hochwild-Hegegemeinschaft Sonthofen).

Das Gespräch moderieren Michael Mang und Ulrich Weigel von der Lokalredaktion Immenstadt des Allgäuer Anzeigeblatts


----------



## Bluesboy (22. März 2018)

Wer macht einen Live-Stream hier ins Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (26. März 2018)

Von der IG ist niemand in offizieller Funktion dabei?


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Von der IG ist niemand in offizieller Funktion dabei?



So langsam frage ich mich, was die Gründung der IG überhaupt gebracht hat. Ich habe am nächsten Tag trotz der eher suboptimalen Präsentation mal die ganze Familie in der DIMB angemeldet, seither gab es weder ein Treffen noch sonstige Informationen, noch irgendwelche öffentlich wahrnehmbaren Aktionen. Es ist schon seltsam, daß kein IG-Vertreter bei der Diskussion dabei ist und wieder der Vossy in die Bresche springen muss. Ich hoffe nur, daß der DAV seine Ankündigung wahrmacht und sich stärker zu dem Thema engagiert.


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2018)

War am 24.03.2018 im Kreisboten.
Wer ist Veranstalter?


----------



## Roedler (26. März 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> So langsam frage ich mich, was die Gründung der IG überhaupt gebracht hat. Ich habe am nächsten Tag trotz der eher suboptimalen Präsentation mal die ganze Familie in der DIMB angemeldet, seither gab es weder ein Treffen noch sonstige Informationen, noch irgendwelche öffentlich wahrnehmbaren Aktionen. Es ist schon seltsam, daß kein IG-Vertreter bei der Diskussion dabei ist und wieder der Vossy in die Bresche springen muss. Ich hoffe nur, daß der DAV seine Ankündigung wahrmacht und sich stärker zu dem Thema engagiert.



Der DAV? Im Adler wurde doch verlautbart das der DAV (Aussage DAV Allgäu-Immenstadt?) expliziert für die Bergsteiger sei (und nichts mit MTB zu tun haben möchte...)!

Wunderte mich schon damals, aber es wurde nochmals betont.

Der DAV im gesamten ist sich wohl noch nicht einig? Bin in einer anderen Sektion, da ist MTB sehr wohl Bestandteil des DAV!!

Also vom DAV, explizit der Sektion Allgäu-Immenstadt, wird da nichts kommen (Sind nur für Bergsteiger! 

Da kann man nur dem einzigen „Recken“ auf dem Podium viel Glück, Durchhaltevermögen und Besonnenheit wünschen.


----------



## Deleted387192 (26. März 2018)

Jep, aber dann war das ganze hier für den hohlen  Zahn. Plan war doch eine gemeinsame Stimme und interessensvertretung zu haben. Nicht der Podiumsdiskussion beizuwohnen sondern Teil zu sein??????


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Der DAV? Im Adler wurde doch verlautbart das der DAV (Aussage DAV Allgäu-Immenstadt?) expliziert für die Bergsteiger sei (und nichts mit MTB zu tun haben möchte...)!
> 
> Wunderte mich schon damals, aber es wurde nochmals betont.
> 
> ...



Bei der Versammlung am 25.02.18 im Haus Oberallgäu waren Vertreter der DAV Sektion kempten, der DAV Sektion Allgäu-Immenstadt und des Hauptvereins anwesend, die deutlich bekräftigt haben, daß die ursprüngliche Zurückhaltung wohl aufgegeben wird.


----------



## pib (27. März 2018)

Der DAV verfolgt mE andere Ziele, nämlich die explizite Ausweisung von Tracks die fürs MTB freigegeben sind. Daraus kann man schnell den Umkehrschluss ziehen das alles anderer verboten ist. Ich denke das der Dachverband nicht unser Freund ist. Das mag nicht auf alle Sektionen zutreffen, aber mE ist der DAV kein Verbündeter von uns Radlern.


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. März 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Der DAV verfolgt mE andere Ziele, nämlich die explizite Ausweisung von Tracks die fürs MTB freigegeben sind. Daraus kann man schnell den Umkehrschluss ziehen das alles anderer verboten ist. Ich denke das der Dachverband nicht unser Freund ist. Das mag nicht auf alle Sektionen zutreffen, aber mE ist der DAV kein Verbündeter von uns Radlern.


Sehe ich ebenso. 
Besser ohne DAV, sieht man ja am skitouren gehen, dass nur ausgewiesene Strecken begangen werden sollen.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. März 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Von der IG ist niemand in offizieller Funktion dabei?


Ohne einer Antwort durch die IG vorgreifen zu wollen.

Soweit ich weiss, war die Podiumsdiskussion schon kurz vor der IG Gründung geplant worden. Da Vossy bislang als Bikevertreter galt wurde er eingeladen. Ich bin mit ihm in Kontakt und wir werden sicherlich vorher noch einmal telefonieren. Ich gehe davon aus dass jemand von der IG im Publikum dabei sein wird.

Die IG hatte bislang schon einen Termin bei der Allgäu GmbH und meines Wissens auch weitere kleinere Gespräche. Eine weitere Gesprächseinladung aus eine Gemeinde liegt auch vor.


----------



## Deleted 458843 (27. März 2018)

Samstag im Allgäuer Immenstadt, Montag in Kempten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (28. März 2018)

Ich poche auch auf das Betretungsrecht. Ich werde, falls es zu Verboten kommt (2m Regel), wahrscheinlich in die Illegalität abrutschen. Aber die wenigsten von uns sind asoziale Raudis, die rücksichtslos Wanderer oder Touristen umfahren. Es ist halt so, je mehr “Nutzer“ in die Berge kommen, so genauer wird die Gesellschaft abgebildet. Und Asoziale gibt es überall, ob nun zu Fuß oder auf dem Bike. Völlig egal. Es wird in Zukunft nur mit gegenseitigem Verständnis funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. März 2018)

Dazu passt auch dieser Artikel, wonach im vergangenen Jahr die Übernachtungszahlen im Allgäu erneut gestiegen sind und zwar um 2,9% .
https://www.all-in.de/kempten-allga...este-uebernachtungen-im-allgaeu-2017_a2564803
Irgendwo habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang eine Aussage (ich glaube von der Allgäu GmbH) gelesen, dass man sich deshalb aber nicht ausruhen darf sondern weiter dranbleiben muss, da auch wieder andere Zeiten kommen werden .

Es werden hirnlos hunderttausende Touristen ins Allgäu "gelockt" und dann wundert man sich, dass viel los ist. Es ist leider auch im Allgäu bei den Verantwortlichen so, dass an erster Stelle "der Urlauber" kommt und dann erst was für die eigenen Leute getan wird  .
Die Übernachtungszahlen sollten durchaus mal um 10% oder mehr zurückgehen. Das wäre dienlich für die Bevölkerung, für das Miteinander und Feld, Wald und Wiese würden es ebenfalls danken.
Aber beim Geldbeutel hört das Hirn und der Naturschutz auf, offenbar auch bei der Allgäu GmbH.

Edit:
Und offenbar liest "jemand" hier mit, denn der Passus mit dem "unter die Nas halten" stammt offenkundig aus diesem Posting  :


bibi1952 schrieb:


> das werde ich auf mein Handy kopieren und jedem unter die Nase halten, wenn er mit mir diskutieren will.


----------



## BiBaBergler (28. März 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Dazu passt auch dieser Artikel, wonach im vergangenen Jahr die Übernachtungszahlen im Allgäu erneut gestiegen sind und zwar um 2,9% .
> https://www.all-in.de/kempten-allga...este-uebernachtungen-im-allgaeu-2017_a2564803
> Irgendwo habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang eine Aussage (ich glaube von der Allgäu GmbH) gelesen, dass man sich deshalb aber nicht ausruhen darf sondern weiter dranbleiben muss, da auch wieder andere Zeiten kommen werden .
> 
> ...




Beim Geld hört bei vielen der Naturschutz auf, warum soll das bei der Allgäu GmbH anders sein?
Es ist ja auch sonst absolut in Ordnung wenn man mit dem Harvester, oder mit anderen Baumaschinen die Wälder umgräbt, neue Forstautobahnen in den Hang zimmert. Das ist ja alles zum wohle der Forstwirtschaft! Also tut es der Natur ja auch gut!
Den Viehchern die im Wald leben, machen die Maschinen ja auch nichts aus. Alles gut.
Aber wehe! Wehe es fahren diese Mauteinbeiker durch den Wald ... die armen Viehcher und erst recht der Wald und der Grund! Irreparable Schäden! Diese Mauteinbeiker machen das ja zum Spaß und bringen dem Waldbesitzer und Jagdpächter keinen Provit.

Und, dass hier im Forum, von dem einen oder anderen Menschen von der Presse oder von den anderen beteiligten Parteien, mitgelesen wird, davon kann man ausgehen. Ist ja keine geheime Institution hier.
Der eine oder andere wird schon schauen, dass er sich hier die nötige Munition für Gegenargumente besorgt...


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2018)

Des isch doch nur miese, von Oben gesteuerte Stimmungsmache, die Zeitungsleser werden für die kommende Radsaison geimpft!

Der Herr hat nicht Recht, die Verfassung steht über allem.

Bin mal auf die Podiumsdiskussion am 11.04. gespannt, eigentlich sollte jemand von der DIMB dem Vossy beistehen um die aktuelle Rechtslage bei Fragen oder Unklarheiten zu beantworten oder zu beseitigen.

Sonst werden wieder nur Unwahrheiten unter den Besuchern verbreitet.


----------



## TRANSITION (29. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Der Herr hat nicht Recht, die Verfassung steht über allem.


Stimmt. Die Verfassung steht über allem, wenn du damit das Grundgesetz meinst. Ansonsten steht Bundesrecht über Länderrecht.


----------



## pib (29. März 2018)

Machen wir uns nichts vor. Wenn die politische Stimmung kippt, dann können die alles zu unserem Nachteil ändern. Siehe Riedberger Horn.


----------



## homerjay (29. März 2018)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Verfassung steht über allem, wenn du damit das Grundgesetz meinst. Ansonsten steht Bundesrecht über Länderrecht.



Das freie Betretungsrecht ist in Bayern durch die *Bayrische Landesverfassung* garantiert:

_*Art. 141*
...
(3) 1Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. 2Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. 3Staat und Gemeinde sind berechtigt und verpflichtet, der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen, Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten freizuhalten und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen._

und

_*Art. 103*
....
(2) Eigentumsordnung und Eigentumsgebrauch haben auch dem Gemeinwohl zu dienen._


Konkretisiert wird das Ganze dann durch das *Bayrische Naturschutzgesetz*:

_*Art. 28

Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen*
(1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.
..._

_*
Art. 33

Zulässigkeit von Sperren*
Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte dürfen der Allgemeinheit das Betreten von Grundstücken in der freien Natur durch Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwehren:
1.
Sperren können errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn die Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen zu erwarten ist, oder wenn das Grundstück regelmäßig von einer Vielzahl von Personen betreten und dadurch in seinem Ertrag erheblich gemindert oder in unzumutbarer Weise beschädigt oder verunreinigt wird.
2.
Bei Wohngrundstücken ist eine Beschränkung nur für den Wohnbereich zulässig, der sich nach den berechtigten Wohnbedürfnissen und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten bestimmt.
3.
Flächen können aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben oder forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, von Jagden, ferner zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung sportlicher Wettkämpfe in der freien Natur sowie aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls kurzzeitig gesperrt werden.
*

Art. 36

Eigentumsbindung und Enteignung*
(1) Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte haben Beeinträchtigungen, die sich aus vorstehenden Vorschriften und unter Beachtung der Grundsätze des Art. 33 aus behördlichen Maßnahmen nach Art. 34 und 35 ergeben, als Eigentumsbindung im Sinn von Art. 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 und Abs. 2 des Grundgesetzes und von Art. 103 Abs. 2 und Art. 158 Satz 1 der Verfassung entschädigungslos zu dulden.
..._


Die von mehreren Seiten geforderte 2-m-Regel wird sich daher auch an verfassungsrechtlichen Maßstäben messen lassen müssen.

Zu Art. 28 BayNatSchG habe ich gleich eine Frage: Da steht ja "ohne Motorkraft". Wie ist das eigentlich mit E-Bikes? In USA gelten die ja als "motorized access" und sind z.B. im gesamten Angeles National Forest im Gegensatz zu normalen Bikes verboten. Wie ist das hier in Deutschland und speziell in Bayern?


----------



## BiBaBergler (29. März 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zu Art. 28 BayNatSchG habe ich gleich eine Frage: Da steht ja "ohne Motorkraft". Wie ist das eigentlich mit E-Bikes? In USA gelten die ja als "motorized access" und sind z.B. im gesamten Angeles National Forest im Gegensatz zu normalen Bikes verboten. Wie ist das hier in Deutschland und speziell in Bayern?



Ohne jetzt speziell recherchiert zu haben, meine ich zu wissen, dass dieser Passus nur für Fahrzeuge gilt, die mit reiner Motorkraft fahren.
Da beim Standard-E-Bike = Pedelec aber noch selber getreten werden muss, damit dieses tolle Vehikel fährt, gilt dieses nicht als Motorisiert. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die 25km/h auch noch was damit zu tun haben.
Ist vermutlich die gleiche Unterscheidung, weshalb mit nem Pedelec auf dem Radweg gefahren werden darf.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. März 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt speziell recherchiert zu haben, meine ich zu wissen, dass dieser Passus nur für Fahrzeuge gilt, die mit reiner Motorkraft fahren.
> Da beim Standard-E-Bike = Pedelec aber noch selber getreten werden muss, damit dieses tolle Vehikel fährt, gilt dieses nicht als Motorisiert. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die 25km/h auch noch was damit zu tun haben.
> Ist vermutlich die gleiche Unterscheidung, weshalb mit nem Pedelec auf dem Radweg gefahren werden darf.


Stimmt schon so. Streng genommen aber eigentlich falsch: die Einordnung gilt für die StVZo.
Im Betretungs-/Waldgesetz steht meines Wissens keine Einschränkung wie 





> ohne Motorkraft, außer die Unterstützung ist nur teilweise.


Bisher gilt die StVZo MmN noch nicht im Wald (oder fährt hier jeder mit Seitenstrahlern und Schutzblechen?  )

Das mit den eBikes wird uns Biobikern noch ganz gehörig auf die Füße fallen. Meine Prognose: wenn gesperrt wird, dann nicht nur für eMTBs sondern auch für uns.

Kann ja mal jeder für sich überlegen, wie weit das Sinn macht einer Mountainbike-Initiative Beiträge bezahlt, die sich nicht ganz klar von den Mofas abgrenzt (ob ich jetzt wohl wieder wegen Kritik gesperrt werde?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Kann ja mal jeder für sich überlegen, wie weit das Sinn macht einer Mountainbike-Initiative Beiträge bezahlt, die sich nicht ganz klar von den Mofas abgrenzt (ob ich jetzt wohl wieder wegen Kritik gesperrt werde?).



Pedelcs gelten als Fahrrad, und natürlich ist es sinnvoll für den Erhalt des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer einzutreten. Das davon auch E-Biker profitieren, nenne ich jetzt mal "Kollateralschaden". Ob ein bestimmte Form des E-Bikes (Pedelec25) nun vorm Gesetz als Fahrrad zählt oder nicht, darauf hat die DIMB keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...  "Kollateralschaden". ... vorm Gesetz als Fahrrad zählt oder nicht, darauf hat die DIMB keinen Einfluss



So viel Naivität hätte ich Dir jetzt garnicht zugetraut. [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Pedelcs gelten als Fahrrad, und natürlich ist es sinnvoll für den Erhalt des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer einzutreten. Das davon auch E-Biker profitieren, nenne ich jetzt mal "Kollateralschaden". Ob ein bestimmte Form des E-Bikes (Pedelec25) nun vorm Gesetz als Fahrrad zählt oder nicht, darauf hat die DIMB keinen Einfluss.


Ist ja schon fast wie Wanderer gegen Biker.....


----------



## Deleted 458843 (30. März 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das freie Betretungsrecht ist in Bayern durch die *Bayrische Landesverfassung* garantiert:
> _..._
> Zu Art. 28 BayNatSchG habe ich gleich eine Frage: Da steht ja "ohne Motorkraft". Wie ist das eigentlich mit E-Bikes? In USA gelten die ja als "motorized access" und sind z.B. im gesamten Angeles National Forest im Gegensatz zu normalen Bikes verboten. Wie ist das hier in Deutschland und speziell in Bayern?



Deshalb sind die normalen Pedelcs "Fahrräder":

*Straßenverkehrsgesetz (StVG) § 1 Zulassung*
...
(3) Keine Kraftfahrzeuge im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Landfahrzeuge, die durch Muskelkraft fortbewegt werden und mit einem elektromotorischen Hilfsantrieb mit einer Nenndauerleistung von höchstens 0,25 kW ausgestattet sind, dessen Unterstützung sich mit zunehmender Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit progressiv verringert und
1. beim Erreichen einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h oder früher,
2. wenn der Fahrer im Treten einhält,
unterbrochen wird. Satz 1 gilt auch dann, soweit die in Satz 1 bezeichneten Fahrzeuge zusätzlich über eine elektromotorische Anfahr- oder Schiebehilfe verfügen, die eine Beschleunigung des Fahrzeuges auf eine Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 6 km/h, auch ohne gleichzeitiges Treten des Fahrers, ermöglicht. ...

---------------

Das Grundproblem in der ganzen Diskussion ist doch, dass *Einzelne* nicht mal auf den Wegen bleiben (Dimb-Trail Rule #1)

*1. FAHRE NUR AUF WEGEN!*
Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!


Der Auszug von der Strava-Heatmap zeigt  unten das Ofterschwanger Horn und weiter oben im Bild den Speichersee oberhalb von Gunzesried-Säge. Auf der Karte ist gut zu sehen, dass *Einzelne *sich eben nicht an Grundregel 1 halten. Downhill über die Wiesen -  kein Wunder, wenn manchem Bauern der Kamm schwillt und der dann auf alle Biker schimpft.
Vielleicht sollten wir solche Kameraden auch ansprechen (wenn man sie denn sieht). Denn die schaden uns allen.

Dazu nur am Rande: In dem Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist eigentlich das Radeln per Verordnung auf Wegen unter zwei Metern verboten. Das beträfe also z.B. den gesamten Gipfelbereich des Ofterschwanger Horns, also alles innerhalb des Rundwegs (Bildmitte unten).


----------



## Roedler (30. März 2018)

Ich kenne mich mit Strava nicht aus, aber bist du dir sicher das da richtig angezeigt wird? Das sieht mir z.T. nach Schiabfahrten aus? Oder aber einfach die Nutzung der prärarierten Piste mit dem Bike? (müsste man übrigens auch mal darüber nachdenken, denn ob mit Ski, Skibob, Board oder Bike... auf präparierten Pisten... wo ist da der Unterschied... Muha!)  
Einen Biker, egal ob mit Motor (E-Bike ist mit Motor da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab!!!) oder ohne, der über die Weiden fährt, spricht man natürlich an!


----------



## Deleted 458843 (30. März 2018)

An der Legende links im Bild siehst du, dass nur die Radler markiert sind.

Und am Gipfel sind es Routen, wo ich es auch schon mehrfach gesehen hsbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (30. März 2018)

Vom Gipfel vorne runter zur Fahnengehren ist noch ein Weg, da kann ich mir das noch vorstellen aber hintern runter am Speichersee zur Blässe und auch an der Hochbichel vorbei nach Ofterschwang sind klasische Schiabfahrten, da alles über die Weiden....mit dem Bike.... wenn, dann gehörem dem die Löffel langezogen!


----------



## Hinouf (30. März 2018)

Denke auch, dass der Filter hier nicht ganz passt. Sind sicher Skifahrer dabei.


----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So viel Naivität hätte ich Dir jetzt garnicht zugetraut. [emoji6]


Du meinst, die DIMB könnte daran was drehen? Das wäre wirklich naiv.



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ist ja schon fast wie Wanderer gegen Biker.....


Nein. Die Trennlinie verläuft für mich zwischen "mit Motor" und "ohne Motor". Mit Wanderern habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du meinst, die DIMB könnte daran was drehen? Das wäre wirklich naiv. ...



So lange sich eine MTB-Interessenvertretung nicht klar gegen motorisierte Fahrzeuge im Wald (egal, wie diese in der StVZO eingruppiert werden) sicher nicht.



mw.dd schrieb:


> ... Die Trennlinie verläuft für mich zwischen "mit Motor" und "ohne Motor". ...


+1


----------



## Roedler (30. März 2018)

Mhm, heute waren nahezu nur Motorfahrräder unterwegs....ich muss gerade meine Gedanken sortieren!

Ich ahne schreckliches....


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. März 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Mhm, heute waren nahezu nur Motorfahrräder unterwegs....ich muss gerade meine Gedanken sortieren!
> 
> Ich ahne schreckliches....



Wer sagt denn so was


----------



## Hinouf (30. März 2018)

Bei mir, zumindest auf den Wegerln, auch keiner. Dafür haben sie in einem relativ sensiblen Bereich in Hinterstein „kommerziell?!“ (nach eigener Aussage) gefilmt. Auch nicht ganz so toll am Feiertag mit potenziell vielen Erholungssuchenden.


----------



## pib (1. April 2018)

Ich will Morgen den mtb Marathon Kempten abfahren. Hab dazu diesen Track gefunden. Kann ich das so fahren oder qeure ich da Wege, die offiziell nicht frei sind?

https://m.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=282504153997A3A7F33243198EF1373F.fe2?fileId=ieshmrurealdbfqj


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2018)

Sollte alles i.O. sein. Könnte mir aber was besseres bei dem Wetter vorstellen.


----------



## pib (1. April 2018)

Danke!

Wird doch top Morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (2. April 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Sollte alles i.O. sein. Könnte mir aber was besseres bei dem Wetter vorstellen.



Top wars. Lediglich an einer Stelle musste ich einen kleinen Umweg in Kauf nehmen, weil die Weidefläche ausdrücklich für Biker gesperrt war...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (4. April 2018)

Hier. Umfrage. Abstimmen .

https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...eme-mit-mountainbikern-und-wanderern_a5001629


----------



## Normansbike (4. April 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Hier. Umfrage. Abstimmen .
> 
> https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...eme-mit-mountainbikern-und-wanderern_a5001629


Habe ich gemacht, danke!
Aber leider trifft es nicht den Punkt,
Es gibt keine Probleme zwischen Wanderer und Biker sondern eher Grundstücksbesitzer und Biker! So zumindest hier in Nesselwang.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. April 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Hier. Umfrage. Abstimmen .
> 
> https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...eme-mit-mountainbikern-und-wanderern_a5001629


Erledigt


----------



## Deleted387192 (5. April 2018)

Heute ist wieder ein Artikel im Allgäuer Käsblatt...


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. April 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1655628341182523&set=p.1655628341182523&type=3

Da ist es wieder, das ominöse Viertel (im Allgäu anscheinend etwas mehr: 28,06 %). Was es damit auf sich hat erfahrt ihr später im Text:

*Gemeinverträglichkeit (verfassungsimmanente Schranke zu Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV) des Mountainbikens*

Nach dem Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit gilt, dass das Betretungsrecht nur in der Weise ausgeübt werden darf, dass die Rechtsausübung anderer nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt wird (Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG). Der Grundsatz stellt in erster Linie eine Verhaltensregel für die Erholungsuchenden selbst dar.

Die Vorrangregelung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG für Wanderer gegenüber Radfahrern gilt daher auch nur für solche Wege, die zugleich von Wanderern und Radfahrern benützt werden können (vgl. Entscheidung des BayVerfGH vom 16.06.1975, Rd.Nr. 122).

Hinsichtlich der Gemeinverträglichkeit kommt die NJW Neue Juristische Wochenschrift bei der Auswertung des Urteils des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809 zu dem Schluss:

„Es besteht durch das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur kein erhöhtes Risiko für Erholung suchende Fußgänger."

Das Gericht selbst verweist in RdNr. 27 des Urteils diesbezüglich auf die Einhaltung der Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO (vgl. Art. 26 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG). Es könne nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhielten.

Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht (§ 1 Abs. 1 StVO). Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar behindert oder belästigt wird (§ 1 Abs. 2 StVO). Fahrzeugführer und somit auch Radfahrer dürfen nur so schnell fahren, dass sie das Fahrzeug ständig beherrschen (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 1 StVO) und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke halten können (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 4 StVO). Sie müssen sich gegenüber Kindern, hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist (§ 3 Abs. 2a StVO). Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2 StVO).

„Trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden im Einzelfall" erachtet das Gericht die Beachtung der vorgenannten Gebote als möglich, womit es deutlich macht, dass vom Radfahren typischer Weise keine Gefahren ausgehen (sog. abstrakte Gefährdung). Dies gilt auch auf stark frequentierten Wegen bei einer Vielzahl von Begegnungen für jede Einzelne, da sich Radfahrer bei der Erholung in freier Natur jederzeit gemeinverträglich verhalten können (vgl. BayVGH, Urt. v. 21.11.2013, Az. 14 BV 13.487, RdNrn. 43 u. 47).

Zunächst handelt es sich bei der Frequentierung tatsächlich um einen der in Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG gemeinten Umstände. Auch wenn eine große Anzahl Erholungsuchender das Erholungserlebnis des Einzelnen möglicherweise schmälert, ist das Vorhandensein anderer Erholungsuchender hinzunehmen.

Es kann dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein abzusteigen, um dem Fußgänger dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern. Der Grundsatz verpflichtet also zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.

Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es dem Radfahrer nach den allgemeinen Regeln geboten nur so schnell zu fahren, dass er sein Fahrrad ständig beherrscht und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke notfalls sofort anhalten kann (vgl. auch § 3 Abs.1 StVO).

Für Radfahrer ergibt sich – wie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auch – zudem weder aus der StVO noch aus anderen Bestimmungen ein Anspruch auf ein ungehindertes Fortkommen mit der maximal zulässigen Geschwindigkeit. Vielmehr folgt aus dem in § 1 StVO verankertem Rücksichtnahmegebot, dass sich jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verkehrsverhältnisse anpassen muss.

Hieraus ergibt sich für die Radfahrer auch, dass ein gegenseitiges Aufeinander-warten und Ausweichen, das der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung der Verkehrsteilnehmer zur ständigen Vorsicht und gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme aus § 1 Abs. 1 StVO entspricht, gegenüber sämtlichen Verkehrsteilnehmern möglich ist.

Auch der aktuelle Stand von Wissenschaft und Forschung zum Verhältnis von Wanderern zu Radfahrern lässt irgendwelche sicherheitsrechtlichen Bedenken wegen potentieller Konfliktsituationen zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern nicht erwarten:

Eine Auswertung der "Soziale Konflikte Studie" (Dreyer/Menzel/Endres, Wandertourismus, 2009, S. 119) befasst sich intensiv und fundiert mit der Frage, ob und wie es zu Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern gekommen ist und kommen kann. Drei Erkenntnisse sind hervorzuheben:

1. Erkenntnis 1: 0% der Wanderer sehen einen Lösungsansatz in Hinweisschildern:

a) Die Frage, ob Hinweisschilder zur Konfliktlösung beitragen können, beantwortet die Studie eindeutig:

Wanderer fordern mit Nachdruck das langsame Vorbeifahren oder z. B. eine Klingelpflicht der Mountainbiker. Hinweisschilder, auf denen die Mehrfachnutzung der Wege durch Mountainbiker signalisiert werden, geben sie gar nicht erst als Lösungsansätze an (0%).

Dies entspricht auch der Rechtslage und der Intention des Verfassungsgebers: Solange jedoch dem Fußgänger ein Vorrang in der Art suggeriert wird, dass dieser entgegen der Feststellung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (Rd.Nr. 122) nicht nur auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen, sondern auch durch Ausschluss anderer Erholungsuchender erfolgen kann, wird der soziale Konflikt nicht befriedet. So lautet auch das Fazit in Forschung Radverkehr – Infrastruktur I- 9/2011, Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf gemeinsamen Flächen. Die Ausgrenzung anderer Erholungssuchender führt gerade nicht zur Lösung des Konflikts, im Gegenteil: Das Miteinander funktioniert dann gut, wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, bei gemischten Flächen kein Verkehrsmittel einen Vorrang suggeriert bekommt, der Gesamteindruck eindeutig ist in dem Sinne, dass der Radverkehr bei den Fußgängern „zu Gast" ist und sich entsprechend in der Fahrgeschwindigkeit anpasst. Wo wäre das eher der Fall als in der freien Natur?

b) Dass dies funktioniert, kann man auch den Ausführungen der Rupprecht Consult Forschung und Beratung GmbH im Merkblatt "RADFAHRER und FUSSGÄNGER" entnehmen:

Empirische Studien zeigen, dass Radfahrer dazu neigen, ihr Verhalten anzupassen. Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als umgekehrt:

Es sind die Radfahrer, die flexibel sein müssen. Radfahrer verringern ihre Geschwindigkeit und versuchen bei hoher Fußgängerdichte ein Zusammentreffen auf andere Weise zu verhindern. Erhebungen zeigen, dass sie sich unvorhersehbarer Bewegungen, insbesondere bei unbeaufsichtigten kleinen Kindern, sehr bewusst sind. Ängste vor einem allgemein rücksichtslosen Verhalten der Radfahrer sind unbegründet. Und in der Praxis reguliert sich der Fahrradverkehr in hohem Maße selbst. Macht die Fußgängerdichte das Radfahren zu schwierig, benutzen Radfahrer alternative Routen. Die Angst, dass Fußgänger von der Masse an Radfahrern bedrängt werden könnten, ist ebenfalls unbegründet.

c) In der öffentlichen Diskussion wird die Gefährdung von Wanderern durch die Biker zwar immer wieder herausgestellt. Tatsächlich sind Unfälle zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern jedoch äußerst selten. Gemessen an der großen Zahl der Selbstunfälle von Fußgängern sowie anderer Naturnutzer in den Bergen tendiert die Zahl der Unfälle im Begegnungsverkehr mit Mountainbikern gegen Null. So sind der Sicherheitsforschung des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV) keine Unfälle aus dem Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern bekannt (Hr. Schubert, 1998, brfl.). Auch auf dem für Biken zugelassenen Wegenetz von Österreich sind bislang nur äußerst selten Unfälle passiert. WIEGAND (1993), zitiert in WÖHRSTEIN (1998: 79/80), teilt mit, dass auf den 2.700 Kilometer in Tirol freigegebenen Forststraßen während eines Jahres keine einzige Kollision zwischen Biker und Fußgänger gemeldet wurde. Die extrem niedrige Unfallrate wird auch durch Daten von BLUMENTHAL (o.J.) aus den USA bestätigt.

All diese wissenschaftlich belegten Thesen spiegeln sich auch in der Gesetzgebung wieder:

Die Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums aus dem Jahr 1976 benutzt unter II. Nr. 2 bezüglich der Grenzen der Gemeinverträglichkeit den Begriff "unzumutbar". Eine Notwendigkeit für Beschränkungen des Begegnungsverkehrs von Fußgängern und Radfahrern sieht sie dort nicht. Das Ministerium geht vielmehr davon aus, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sowohl Radfahrern als auch Fußgängern normal ist. Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG beschreibt das Gebot der Gemeinverträglichkeit mit:
"Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)", so dass der Erholungsuchende mit zumutbaren Störungen durch andere auskommen muss.

Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung des sozialen Konflikts bewirkt, indem er die Akzeptanz der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt. Hierfür bedarf es, wie die Wanderer im Einklang mit der Bayerischen Verfassung feststellen, keiner Hinweisschilder.

2. Erkenntnis 2: Wanderer halten Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme für eine Grundvoraussetzung, weshalb sie dies fast gar nicht explizit fordern: Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme werden wahrscheinlich deshalb fast gar nicht explizit gefordert (9,1 %), weil sie aus Sicht der Wanderer schlichtweg Grundvoraussetzungen darstellen. Den Dialog zu fordern bedeutet für die Wanderer eher (18,2%), mögliche Konflikte zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbikern stärker zum Thema zu machen oder eben ein rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten der Mountainbiker zu schulen. Soweit die Wanderer in der "Soziale Konflikte-Studie" Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme für eine Grundvoraussetzung halten, weshalb sie dies fast gar nicht explizit fordern, entspricht dies auch der dem Grundrecht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV immanenten Schranke der Gemeinverträglichkeit.

3. Erkenntnis 3: *27,3 % der Wanderer* fordern Verbote um präventiv die Konfliktwahrscheinlichkeit zu reduzieren:

a) Wanderer sehen im Gegensatz zu Mountainbikern strikte Regelungen und Verbote als sinnvolle Lösungsansätze an, um sich selbst bzw. ihre Interessen zu schützen. Getrennte Wege (18,2%) und Einschränkungen; Verbote (27,3 %) sollen im präventiven Sinne dazu führen, dass sich die Konfliktwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert.

b) Auch die Studie „Mountainbiking und Wandern", die Helga Wessely für die Bayerische Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege 1998 durchgeführt hat, verhält sich zu Konflikten. Die Anzahl der Wanderer, die am Staubtalweg die Begegnung mit Mountainbikern als konfliktträchtig einstuften, lag bei *27 %*. Angesichts der potentiell stark konfliktträchtigen Situation liegt der Wert erstaunlich niedrig.

c) Die neueste Studie aus Deutschland zum Themenbereich dürfte Walderholung mit und ohne Bike? aus dem Schwarzwald 2014 sein. Ergebnis der Befragung (Seite 15): *27 Prozent* der befragten Wanderer fühlten sich am Tag der Erhebung in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß durch Mountainbiker gestört (gar nicht 73%, etwas 20%, ziemlich 5%, sehr 2%).

d) Auf ein ganz ähnliches Ergebnisse kommt die "Soziale Konflikte-Studie" Harz, 2008: Aus Sicht der Wanderer sind Mountainbiker und Radfahrer „Problempartner", das aber lediglich für *etwa ein Viertel* der Befragten (26,4 %). Quelle: Wandertourismus, 2009

e) Auch die neueren Studien aus 2008 (Harz) oder 2014 (Schwarzwald) bestätigen, was WÖHRSTEIN 1998 in Mountainbike und Umwelt schon bei der Auswertung früherer Studien erkannte: Einen Hinweis zur Interpretation dieses Befragungsergebnisses liefert die Arbeit, die von ZIEGLER 1993 am Donautalradweg erstellt wurde. Dieser Weg wird von Fußgängern wie Radfahrern gleichermaßen benutzt. ZIEGLER kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass sich bei einem Radfahreranteil von sechs Prozent, von 50 Prozent wie auch von 80 Prozent, ein beinahe gleichbleibender Anteil von *25 Prozent* der Fußgänger durch die Radfahrer gestört fühlt. *Daraus ist zu schließen, dass es unter den Fußgängern einen Anteil von ungefähr 25 Prozent gibt, der sich grundsätzlich von Radfahrern gestört fühlt, unabhängig davon, wie viele Radfahrer unterwegs sind und wie hoch das Störpotential dadurch tatsächlich ist.* Dieses Ergebnis widerspricht der Vermutung von WEIGAND, der annimmt, dass bei steigendem Radfahreranteil auf den Forstwegen um den Großen Feldberg auch die Anzahl der sich gestört fühlenden Fußgänger zunimmt.

f) Auch in Österreich findet sich nach der aktuellen Umfrage von meinungsraum.at trotz gänzlich anderer gesetzlicher Rahmenbedingungen das Viertel der Wanderer wieder, die sich durch Radfahrer gestört fühlen. Hier allerdings nur bei der Generation 50+ mit *24 %*, bei den unter 50-Jährigen sind es sogar nur auf 9 % und insgesamt lediglich 20 %.

g) Neben den bereits aufgeführten Veröffentlichungen findet sich auch eine sehr aufschlussreiche Aussage in der Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 (S. 127): Eine von den Mountainbikern ausgehende gesundheitliche Gefährdung der Wanderer durch Begegnungen wird relativiert: "Also das halte ich persönlich jetzt subjektiv für einen Witz, muss ich ihnen ehrlich sagen" (SWV). Eine solche Aussage vom Schwarzwaldverein, der mit knapp 70.000 Mitgliedern zweitgrößten deutschen Wanderverband, relativiert auch die Notwendigkeit der Wanderer sich durch die Forderung von Verboten zu schützen (sh. oben).

Diese Erkenntnisse werden auch getragen von Rainer Brämer, dem (vgl. hierzu Wikipedia) deutschen Wanderexperten und "Wanderpapst", Leiter der Forschungsgruppe Wandern am Institut für Sport und Erziehungswissenschaft, Gründungsmitglied und Vorsitzender des deutschen Wanderinstituts e. V. und im Gremium "Projektpartner Wandern", welcher als Fachberater, Gutachter und Moderator agiert. Dieser bestätigt in seiner Veröffentlichung "Feindliche Brüder - Hiker und Biker konkurrieren um Wege" (2008), dass sich zwar *1/4 der Wanderer durch die Rad fahrende Konkurrenz gestört fühlt, dies aber seine Ursache letztlich darin findet, dass bei Erhebung der Frage zur Frustrationstoleranz lediglich potentielle, keine tatsächlichen Probleme an die Wanderer herangetragen wurden. Ob es tatsächlich zu Konflikten gekommen ist, bleibt offen. *Dies deshalb, weil es in der Regel keine Konflikte gibt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. April 2018)

Naja, die Fragen sind ja auch höchst suggestiv foruliert. Das ginge andersrum genauso.

*Gibt es im Oberallgäu Probleme mit Mountainbikern und Wanderern?
*
a) Nein, das ist stark übertrieben. Mountainbiken ist eine Bereicherung für den Bergsport.
_oder_
a) Nein, das ist stark übertrieben. Wandern ist eine Bereicherung für den Bergsport.

b) Kann man mit viel Wohlwollen so stehen lassen. Vorausgesetzt mit "_Viele benehmen sich daneben_" sind auch Wanderer gemeint.

c) Ja, viele Biker nehmen überhaupt keine Rücksicht auf Wanderer.
_oder_
c) Ja, viele Wanderer nehmen überhaupt keine Rücksicht auf Biker.

Man kann bekanntermaßen bereits mit der Fragestellung Einfluss auf das Umfrageergebnis nehmen  .


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. April 2018)

Auch interessant:
Landtag soll Mountainbike-Verkehr in den Bergen regeln
Die Allgäuer Abgeordneten Eric Beißwenger, Klaus Holetschek, Eberhard Rotter und Angelika Schorer bringen im Landtag unter dem Motto: "Nutzung von Wegen im Voralpen- und Alpinengebiet durch Mountainbiker regeln" einen entsprechenden Antrag ein.

Die selben Abgeordneten, die für die Herausnahme des Riedberger Horns aus der strengen Schutzzone (Alpenzone C)  gestimmt haben.

Da kann man sich so seine Gedanken machen wie weit es da mit dem Naturschutzargumenten her ist.
Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für die Allgäu GmbH.


----------



## homerjay (6. April 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Landtag soll Mountainbike-Verkehr in den Bergen regeln
> Die Allgäuer Abgeordneten Eric Beißwenger, Klaus Holetschek, Eberhard Rotter und Angelika Schorer bringen im Landtag unter dem Motto: "Nutzung von Wegen im Voralpen- und Alpinengebiet durch Mountainbiker regeln" einen entsprechenden Antrag ein.
> 
> ...



Das sind alles CSU-Hinterbänkler, die sich mit solchen Themen profilieren wollen. Um das mal klarzustellen, bei der Benutzung von vorhandenen Wegen durch Mountainbiker geht es um ein paar Quadratmeter Wald und Wiese. Das ist im Vergleich zum Landschafts- und Energieverbrauch durch den Alpinen Skisport ein Witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. April 2018)

Im Allgäuer Anzeigenblatt findet sich heute ein Lebenszeichen der DIMB IG südliches Oberallgäu (hab` leider keinen Link):*
„Wanderer dürfen auch zurücklächeln“*
Michael Barth als Vertreter der Mountainbiker spricht sich für gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und mehr Miteinander aus


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. April 2018)

Wanderer koennen nicht zuruecklaecheln, da sie doch so stinksau ueber sich selbst sind, 
weil sie ihr MTB vergessen haben und nun den Berg nauf und wieder runter kraxeln muessen


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. April 2018)

Kein schöner Anlass:
*Mann (21) stürzt bei Bergtour am Säuling ab*
und auch von heute:
*Bergwanderer am Grünten mit Hubschrauber gerettet*

Die Trefferliste zu Wanderer auf all-in.de sieht auch kaum besser aus: https://www.all-in.de/tag/wanderer
Erstaunlicher Weise fragt da niemand nach der Verkehrssicherungspflicht, obwohl die Regelungen für Wanderer und Mountainbiker identisch sind.

Apropos "Säuling" da ist mir wieder dieser Beitrag von Bergauf Bergab eingefallen. 
Immer wieder gut:




Soviel zur besonderen Fürsorge, die das LRA wenigstens den Radfahrern zukommen lässt.
... und dazu passt dann auch die aktuelle Aussage des Gebietsbetreuers des Naturschutzgebiets Allgäuer Hochalpen im Artikel vom 04.04.2018 "Nicht Radfahrer sind das Problem in der Natur, ..."


----------



## BiBaBergler (8. April 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Apropos "Säuling" da ist mir wieder dieser Beitrag von Bergauf Bergab eingefallen.
> Immer wieder gut:
> ...



Haha, den Bericht von Bergauf Bergab hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.
Den finde ich persönlich echt gut, da er m.E. die Realität wiedergibt. Da hat sich seit dem Dreh, vermutlich 2011, nichts verändert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. April 2018)

Es gab auch einen interessanten Leserbrief eines Jägers im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt zum Artikel „Radfahrer sind nicht das große Problem“ vom 4. April: *
Die wirklichen Ruhestörer *(die Mountainbiker seien es jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. April 2018)

Gibts den Artikel vom 04.04 und den Leserbrief irgenwo zum nachlesen? Hab leider keine AZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (11. April 2018)

Hoffe das Beste für heute Abend! Viel Glück und Besonnenheit!


----------



## Meaculum (11. April 2018)

Hätte mir das auch gerne Mal angehört. Leider geht es sich zeitlich nicht aus, dass ich dabei bin. Schade.

Hoffe aber auf ein paar objektive Stimmen zur Diskussion...


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. April 2018)

Sodele wieder daheim.
War ne coole Veranstaltung,alle sehr besonnen und kompromissbereit !
Lässt auf mehr hoffen.

Es wurden sogar im Aussenbereich neue Gatter oder Durchlässe für E-Bikes vorgestellt.

Man hatte nie das Gefühl, das es contra Biker ging, unser Vertreter war eigentlich derjenige, der am wenigsten sachlich und kompetent an der Diskussion teilnehmen konnte, hat sich sogar gegen Schluss noch einen groben Schnitzer geleistet, den ich oder andere so nicht gesagt hätte.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sodele wieder daheim.
> War ne coole Veranstaltung,alle sehr besonnen und kompromissbereit !
> Lässt auf mehr hoffen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt 

Ich fands eigentlich auch gar nicht so Anti-Bike mäßig wie ich es vorher Befürchtet hatte.

Wenn man auf diesem Diskusions-Level weiter macht , habe ich auch die Hoffnung , das sich etwas im Allgäu Positiv für uns Bergradler Entwickelt.

Nur müssen noch einige Hindernisse wie z.B. die Haftungsfrage für Grundeigentümer geregelt werden und das kann noch lange dauern 

Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## PikayHoSo (12. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> groben Schnitzer geleistet


der wäre?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2018)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> der wäre?


Naja, es wurde über den sensiblen Bereich vom Ofterschwanger Horn diskutiert,  wie wir darüber denken ist eh klar, aber ich kann dann nicht vor versammelter Mannschaft lauthals verkünden,  dass ich da fahre, das kam nicht gut an.
Da ging ein Raunen bei der Älpler Fraktion durch den Saal.


----------



## homerjay (12. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Naja, es wurde über den sensiblen Bereich vom Ofterschwanger Horn diskutiert,  wie wir darüber denken ist eh klar, aber ich kann dann nicht vor versammelter Mannschaft lauthals verkünden,  dass ich da fahre, das kam nicht gut an.
> Da ging ein Raunen bei der Älpler Fraktion durch den Saal.



Konnte gestern leider nicht dabei sein, aber das Fazit hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Und den Schnitzer könnten wir doch so wieder gut machen, indem wir von der DIMB IG auf die Älpler im betroffenen Bereich zugehen und fragen, ob ihnen z.B. bei der Wegpflege helfen können.


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nur müssen noch einige Hindernisse wie z.B. die Haftungsfrage für Grundeigentümer geregelt werden


Zum x-ten Mal: Die ist bereits seit langem für alle Seiten zufriedenstellend geregelt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zum x-ten Mal: Die ist bereits seit langem für alle Seiten zufriedenstellend geregelt.


Scheinbar nicht wie sich gestern dargestellt hat wurden schon Alpbetreiber von Versicherungen verklagt und mußten Strafe wegen Teilschuld bezahlen


----------



## homerjay (12. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht wie sich gestern dargestellt hat wurden schon Alpbetreiber von Versicherungen verklagt und mußten Strafe wegen Teilschuld bezahlen



Soweit ich informiert bin, waren das alles Fälle, die auf Forststraßen oder zumindest sehr breiten Wegen passiert sind. Die Leute kamen wohl wegen unerwarteter Hindernisse zum Sturz, wie beispielsweise Weideroste, Schranken und quer über den Weg gespannten Weidezäunen, die nicht gekennzeichnet waren.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese Fälle jetzt gezielt dazu benutzt werden, die Grundstücksbesitzer zu verunsichern.

Allerdings muss man hier schon zwischen der Haftung/Verkehrssicherungspflicht für (asphaltierte) Forst- und Alpwege und der Verantwortlichkeit für Trails unterscheiden. Auf letzteren bin ich als Biker nämlich in 1. Linie selbst für mich verantwortlich und muss unter Umständen auch mit Löchern, Ästen und ähnlichen geländetypischen Gefahren rechnen und meine Fahrweise entsprechend anpassen. Mit Nagelfallen oder quergespannten Drähten muss ich allerdings auch auf Trails nicht rechnen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese unterschiedlichen Haftungsmaßstäbe den meisten Rechtlern eben nicht geläufig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht* wie sich gestern dargestellt hat* wurden schon Alpbetreiber von Versicherungen verklagt und mußten Strafe wegen Teilschuld bezahlen



Vor dem "verklagt werden" kann der bayerische Landtag die Grundeigentümer nicht schützen.
Um den Rest zu beurteilen, müsste man die Einzelfälle beurteilen - Pauschalaussagen sind da nicht hilfreich. In bis jetzt bekannt gewordenen Fällen wurde entweder der Grundbesitzer zu recht zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet oder die Klagen wurden abgewiesen.


homerjay schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass diese Fälle jetzt gezielt dazu benutzt werden, die Grundstücksbesitzer zu verunsichern.


 So sieht es aus.


----------



## Deleted387192 (12. April 2018)




----------



## homerjay (12. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.



Gedenkt die DIMB, hier etwas dagegen zu tun? Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit? 
Wahrscheinlich habt Ihrs nicht mitbekommen, aber gestern  wurde im Landtag über eine mögliche Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts verhandelt und auch dort wurden die angeblichen Haftungsrisiken angeführt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Sodele wieder daheim.
> War ne coole Veranstaltung,alle sehr besonnen und kompromissbereit !
> Lässt auf mehr hoffen.
> 
> ...



na wenn "extra" fuer E-Biker....dann sind dort wohl im Boden Induktionsschleifen zum "kabellosen" laden verbaut oder wie


----------



## PikayHoSo (12. April 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> "kabellosen" laden verbaut oder wie


Na - einfach gegen den Weidezaun pinkeln und mit den Fingern die Kontakte vom Akku berühren langt au scho ...


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gedenkt die DIMB, hier etwas dagegen zu tun? Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
> Wahrscheinlich habt Ihrs nicht mitbekommen, aber gestern  wurde im Landtag über eine mögliche Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts verhandelt und auch dort wurden die angeblichen Haftungsrisiken angeführt.



Ich bin in den internen Zirkeln der DIMB nicht mehr drin.
@ciao heiko oder noch besser @Sun on Tour fragen.
Mitbekommen haben wir das aber durchaus.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. April 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gedenkt die DIMB, hier etwas dagegen zu tun? Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
> Wahrscheinlich habt Ihrs nicht mitbekommen, aber gestern wurde im Landtag über eine mögliche Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts verhandelt und auch dort wurden die angeblichen Haftungsrisiken angeführt.



Wir denken dass der Landtages dem Antrag nicht folgen wird, so dass wir diesen Vorstoß nicht zu hoch bewerten sollten. Aber wir sollten wachsam bleiben.

Der richtige Weg wird sein, wenn die Verbände vor Ort den Dialog suchen. Dazu haben wir die IG gegründet und der DAV hat mit dem Umweltministerium vereinbart, ein Pilotprojekt in der Gegend machen. Wie so ein Pilotprojekt aussehen kann, dazu werden wir den Kontakt zum DAV suchen, damit die Interessen der Mountainbiker auch entsprechend berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> und der DAV hat mit dem Umweltministerium vereinbart, ein Pilotprojekt in der Gegend machen


Wobei schon der Ansatz des Pilotprojektes bzw. das Eingehen des DAV auf die seltsamen Wünsche der Allgäu GmbH und der Grundbesitzer zeigt, dass der DAV als Interessenvertreter der MTBiker nicht geeignet ist.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wird sein, wenn die Verbände vor Ort den Dialog suchen.


Die 4 Abgeordneten haben im Auftrag der Grundbesitzer das Thema in den Umweltausschuss des Landtages getragen - das ist die ultimative Absage an den Dialog vor Ort.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. April 2018)

Hier gibt es einen recht guten Leser-Kommentar zu der Angelegenheit:

"_Bei selektiver Wahrnehmung besteht immer die Gefahr, dass besonders laute Einzelstimmen angebliche Konflikte großreden, und für ihre eigenen Zwecke instrumentalisieren. - Deshalb scheint mir besonders wichtig kleine Echoräume (mit scheinbar übermächtigen Problemen) zu verlassen, und den Blick aufs große Ganze zu richten.

Der überwiegend große Teil der Waldnutzer sind vernünftige und umgängliche Menschen, egal ob Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger, Landwirte, Mountainbiker, Wanderer, Berg- und Waldläufer, Geocasher, Pilzsucher, oder Hundebesitzer.

Ein positives Zeichen haben z. B. der Deutsche Forstwirtschaftsrat (DFWR), Vertretung der deutschen Forstwirtschaft mit rund zwei Millionen Waldbesitzenden, sowie der Deutsche Olympische Sportbund (DOSB), regierungsunabhängige Dachorganisation des deutschen Sports mit 101 selbständigen Mitgliedsorganisationen und rund 90.000 Sportvereinen gesetzt. Sie haben am 24. Januar 2018 in Berlin unter dem Titel „Wald.Sport.Bewegt“ eine strategisch ausgerichtete Kooperationsvereinbarung abgeschlossen.

http://www.waldsportbewegt.de/kooperation/

Mit gegenseitigem Verständis, Kommunikation, und Kooperation wird allen ein gutes gemeinsames Auskommen gelingen. - Mit Starrsinn, Konflikte suchen, und Eskalation wird auf Dauer niemand glücklich werden._"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (15. April 2018)

Solange man regelmäßig in solche "Umstände" kommt, habe ich ein Problem mir von den teilweise selben Leuten, die das verursachen, sagen zu lassen, MTB fahren solle aufgrund von was-auch-immer eingeschränkt werden. Wenn das zur Nutzung des Waldes nötig ist, dann ist das wohl so, aber die Diskussion über Schäden durch Radler oder das Aufschrecken von Wildtieren (oder Wanderern) ist dann schon etwas skurril ...


----------



## TRANSITION (15. April 2018)

Für alle ohne Allgäuer (und wieder so ein bescheuertes Bild)


----------



## Roedler (15. April 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Konnte gestern leider nicht dabei sein, aber das Fazit hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Und den Schnitzer könnten wir doch so wieder gut machen, indem wir von der DIMB IG auf die Älpler im betroffenen Bereich zugehen und fragen, ob ihnen z.B. bei der Wegpflege helfen können.



Das hatten wir hier schon öfter. Und es ist im eigentlichen Sinn eine gute Sache, die leider viele Haken hat.
Zum ersten werden viele Älpler das als Versuch sehen uns die Befahrung so zu legitimieren.
Weiter ist es eine direktes Zugestehen, dass wir hauptverantwortlich für Wegzerstörung, Erosionen und der Gleichen sind. Aber das sind wir nicht! Bei weitem nicht!
Wie die Zustimmung hier zeigt und wie du sicher selber schon die Erfahrung gemacht hast, schreien bestimmt einige schnell hier, da mach ich mit, wenn es aber zur Sache geht bleiben nur wenige übrig! Auch die Koordinierung einer solchen Maßnahme ist nicht ohne, Älpler, Naturschützer, Bike, und alle Anderen möchten mitreden und es so machen wie sie es bevorzugen. Also einige (wer wohl ? ) möchten Asphaltieren! So übrigens, entstehen wohl die 80.- Euro pro Meter für die Wege!
Für uns alleine können wir nicht Hand anlegen, dazu braucht es Genehmigungen und Zustimmungen, die wir so leicht aus oben besagtem Grund (...legitimieren …) nicht bekommen?

Man könnte sich da dem DAV angliedern, aber habt ihr schon mal deren neuzeitlichen Wege gesehen? Es fehlt oft nur die Asphaltdecke, aber fahren dürfen wir die selbst in BW, da 2,5 m breit und alles schön geschottert....
Ohne Genehmigung würde wohl nur das gehen, das wir gerade vermehrt an unseren Straßenrändern beobachten wenn dort Mädchen und Buben in Warnwesten den Müll vergangener Monate einsammeln.
Ein Müllsammeltag der MTB´ler entlang eines Wanderweges!?
Da gibt es schon ein paar die man von den Hinterlassenschaften der WANDERER befreien könnte. Ein guten Willen wird da jeder erkennen und wer dürfte da was dagegen haben??


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2018)

Werde mal versuchen meinen Bekannten bei der Zeitung dahingehend zu sensibilisieren. 
Hoffe das nutzt was wegen den Bildern. 

Ansonsten,  radelt ihr auch mal oder wird hier nur noch gejammert? 

War das ganze Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Werde mal versuchen meinen Bekannten bei der Zeitung dahingehend zu sensibilisieren.
> Hoffe das nutzt was wegen den Bildern.
> 
> Ansonsten,  radelt ihr auch mal oder wird hier nur noch gejammert?
> ...



Nicht nur Du warst Unterwegs 



 



Kommste auch am 25. ins Schiff ??


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nicht nur Du warst Unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 718893 Anhang anzeigen 718901
> 
> Kommste auch am 25. ins Schiff ??


Mittwoch ist immer unser Biketreff. 
Wenn dann später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (16. April 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Weiter ist es eine direktes Zugestehen, dass wir hauptverantwortlich für Wegzerstörung, Erosionen und der Gleichen sind. Aber das sind wir nicht! Bei weitem nicht!



Wege werden durch Nutzung, aber vor allem durch das Wasser, beeinträchtigt. Schon immer haben Wandervereine deshalb die Wege unterhalten müssen. Und da Mountainbiker die Wege mitnutzen, halte ich es für richtig bei der Wegpflege mitzuhelfen. Wir haben z.B. vorletztes Wochenende einen internationalen Trailpflegetag ausgerufen.
https://www.facebook.com/IMBA.Europe/posts/10160387544545531

Ein Zugeständnis, dass wir die Wege zerstören, ist darin sicherlich nicht zu sehen. Bei den Wanderern wird ja auch nicht so argumentiert. Bzgl. der Mithilfe ist es schon schwer Leute zu gewinnen. Das muss sicherlich noch besser werden. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch nur die wenigsten Fußgänger bei der Wegpflege aktiv und in den DAV Sektionen, die die Wege unterhalten, fahren ja auch schon einige Mitglieder Mountainbike. D.h. Mountainbiker sind jetzt schon aktiv.

Organisatorisch würde ich raten die Koordinierung der Wegpflege mit der zuständigen DAV Sektionen abzustimmen. Diese sind i.d.R. für den Unterhalt der interessanten Wege verantwortlich und ich schätze die würden ein paar helfende Hände gut gebrauchen können.

Für die alpinen Regionen haben wir auch mit dem 5-6.Mai ein weiteres Trailpflege Wochenende auf dem Plan, was man als Aufhänger nützen könnte.
https://www.imba-europe.org/news/take-care-your-trails-weekend-2018-full-swing



Roedler schrieb:


> Man könnte sich da dem DAV angliedern, aber habt ihr schon mal deren neuzeitlichen Wege gesehen?


Vom DAV heisst es, es wäre ein Pilotprojekt im Allgäu geplant. Es gibt aber noch keine Informationen, wie so ein Pilotprojekt aussehen kann. Es wird viel von Besucherlenkung geredet, was evtl. bedeutet könnte, dass der DAV Wegsperrungen zustimmen wird. Da wäre in meinen Augen abwarten angesagt, bis sich die Position des DAV zeigt.


----------



## Bench (19. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ansonsten, radelt ihr auch mal oder wird hier nur noch gejammert?


Ich jammere doch garnet 









Ab und zu auch aufm RR


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. April 2018)

DIMB Treffen am kommenden Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr im Schiff steht noch?
Kommen etwas später vorbei.


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> DIMB Treffen am kommenden Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr im Schiff steht noch?
> Kommen etwas später vorbei.



Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Negative Nachricht erhalten , also wird die Veranstaltung wohl Stattfinden


----------



## Stucka (28. April 2018)

https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/q...soeders-fuellhorn-av:5a9fcb58ed86120018f7e02f

BR kam einen Tag vor dem Dreh auf mich zu und wollte Adressen von Bauern, die schon mal geschädigt wurden durch Biker. Haben denen Kontakte zukommen lassen und angeboten, dass er bei unserem Biketreff Aufnahmen und Interviews von Bikern machen kann. Die waren sehr fair, was die Fragestellungen betraf. Leider wurden aus gut 35 Minuten Interviews halt nur ein paar Passagen rausgenommen. Blöderweise wurde dann unter meinem Namen noch "Stadt Sonthofen" eingeblendet, obwohl ich mehrfach gesagt habe, dass ich das privat mache und auch alle Statements privater Natur sind. Wir haben mehrfach drauf hingewiesen, dass wir (also die Kurbler vom Biketeam SF) gar nie auf die Idee kämen, im Falle eines Sturzes irgendjemand dafür verantwortlich zu machen (außer es handelt sich um grobe oder fahrlässige Gefährdung wie ungesicherte Holzarbeiten oder gespannte und nicht gekennzeichnete Drähte über dem Weg.

Trotzdem gehts beim Projekt einen Schritt vor und 4 zurück. Im Bereich Kapf haben kürzlich 2 Downhiller wieder eine Wanderin fast abgeschossen und dann auch noch den Eigentümer beleidigt, als der meinte, die sollen halt langsamer und vorsichtiger fahren. Montag Anruf bei mir, das Thema, ob da Streckenvariante geplant werden darf, war damit durch.....


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. April 2018)

Der Bericht war jetzt journalistisch keine Sternstunde der Sendung quer. An den gezeigten allgäuer Radlfahrern lag`s jedenfalls nicht.
Da ist man von der Quer-Redaktion eigentlich anderes gewohnt und das hätte man auch erwarten dürfen.
Die Sendung enthält jetzt aber auch nichts Neues, was einem beunruhigen müsste.

Auffällig ist nur, dass der Staatsregierung viel Ärger aus dem Oberallgäu verursacht wird - und da meine ich jetzt nicht die Radlfahrer.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. April 2018)

Danke an die Biker und an Helmut für den Fernsehbeitrag. Ich habe auch schon einige Beiträge hinter mir. Für die Dreharbeiten geht oft ein ganzer Tag drauf. Und am Ende wird man auf zwei Aussagen zusammengekürzt, die man nicht in der Hand hat. 
Da ich weiss wie schwierig das Geschäft ist, finde ich, dass ihr einen guten Job gemacht habt. Wichtig ist, dass wir überhaupt wahrgenommen werden und vernünftig rüberkommen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. April 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... und vernünftig rüberkommen.


Haben wir zwei verschiedene Fernsehbeiträge gesehen?

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Super Bericht. Kaum tendenziell und polemisch wenn man für das Haftungsgespenst (zwei?) Unfälle, die auf unzureichend gesicherten, frei befahrbaren Wegen passiert sind, herauspickt.
> 
> Würde gerne mal wissen, was an Berichtserstattung kommt, wenn auf einer geteerten Privatstraße, die mit PKWs befahren wird (wie Hinterriß z.B.), für den Viehtrieb genauso ein einfacher Draht drüber gespannt wäre. Der Ruf nach Sperrung für die Nutzer (hier: Kraftfahrzeuge)? Oder doch eher -wie oben vermutlich- §315 StGB...


----------



## ciao heiko (28. April 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Haben wir zwei verschiedene Fernsehbeiträge gesehen?


Das war vielleicht mißverständlich. Ich meinte dass die Mountainbikevertreter vernünftig rüberkommen. Gute Filmszenen und gute Aussagen.
Dass der Bericht im gesamten nicht gut ist, dafür können sie ja leider nichts.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. April 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Ich meinte dass die Mountainbikevertreter vernünftig rüberkommen. ...


Was leider nicht die Aussage des Berichts umkehrt.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Dass der Bericht im gesamten nicht gut ist, dafür können sie ja leider nichts.


Ich hätte das Fernsehteam vielleicht vorher gefragt, in welche Richtung es geht und mir das schriftlich zusagen lassen. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (29. April 2018)

War gestern mal im "Unterland" unterwegs, schon auch erstaunlich, was die da schon an Wegen gespert haben. Bei Rieggis sprang ein Ökonom gleich über den Zaun, als er mich sah und rief mir zu, das ich schon richtig gesehen habe, das der Weg für Fahrradler gesperrt sei. Dabei wollte ich nur ein Foto von dem Schild machen. Fragte ihn, ob er der Dorfschandarm sei....? Ließ mich dann aber auch in ruhe... ich ihn auch....  
Mhm, und wieder gehen mir so manche Gedanken durch den Kopf. Da rentiert es sich eigentlich kaum mit dem Fully, aber ein paar nette Trails gibt es noch.....wie lange.... wird daran liegen, wie auch die Zahl der versierten E-Biker steigt?


----------



## kamikater (29. April 2018)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob diese Schilder -bis auf das auf dem zweiten Foto- rechtswirksam sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. April 2018)

Die Frage stellt sich nicht: Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 BayNatSchG


----------



## Roedler (29. April 2018)

Ich wollte da jetzt nicht zum wiederholten mal durchkauen welche Verbote rechtmäßig sind... das wissen wir nun.
Es zeigt auf, welche Propleme man uns zuschreibt.....
Oft missbrauchen selbige Leute die uns aus den Wäldern haben wollen, den Wald als Mülldeponie!
Aktuelles Bild:


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. April 2018)

Das kann gar nicht sein, denn 
"Aufgrund des ausgeprägten Verantwortungsbewusstseins unserer Waldbesitzer gegenüber unserer Heimat erfolgt der Wegebau stets natur- und landschaftsschonend.", was sicher jeder Erholungsuchende in Bayerns Wäldern bestätigen können wird.

Quelle: https://www.bayerischerbauernverband.de/entwurf-bekanntmachung-stmelf?layout=print


----------



## homerjay (30. April 2018)

Ich habe leider den Eindruck, daß von den Behörden im Hintergrund längst Fakten geschaffen werden, während man vordergündig  noch die Biker zu Gesprächen einlädt, um den Schein zu wahren.
Ohnehin können wir noch so viel diskutieren und uns engagieren, wenn nach wie vor ein paar Idioten unterwegs sind, die mit ihrem rücksichtslosen Verhalten alles in ein paar Sekunden wieder kaputtmachen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. April 2018)

Am Samstag war in der AZ wieder ein großer Artikel. Habs leider nur im Zug auf der anderen Gangseite gesehen. Schlagzeile war aber nicht berauschend "Minister will neue Regeln für Mountainbiker". Was stand genau drinn?


AZ = Allgäuer Zeitung   ;-)


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. April 2018)

AZ ?????


----------



## BiBaBergler (30. April 2018)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> AZ ?????


Allgäuer Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (1. Mai 2018)

Ist das der gleiche Minister der jetzt Kreuze in allen Behörden aufhängen lässt und am Riedberger Horn grünes Licht für die Skischaukel gibt!? Super Typ.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Mai 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Ist das der gleiche Minister der jetzt Kreuze in allen Behörden aufhängen lässt und am Riedberger Horn grünes Licht für die Skischaukel gibt!? Super Typ.



Ne , das ist der Bayerische Umweltminister Marcel Huber


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2018)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Am Samstag war in der AZ wieder ein großer Artikel. Habs leider nur im Zug auf der anderen Gangseite gesehen. Schlagzeile war aber nicht berauschend "Minister will neue Regeln für Mountainbiker". Was stand genau drinn?
> 
> 
> AZ = Allgäuer Zeitung   ;-)


Leider nur ein Screenshot auf FB:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2027758740770156&id=1669371676608866


----------



## Janosch23 (1. Mai 2018)

Weniger der Artikel selbst, als teilweise die Kommentare machen mich sprachlos. Da wird fast ausnahmslos mit dem Bauchgefühl und wilden Behauptungen hantiert.
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/moutainbiker-sollen-umgelenkt-werden-100.html

Aber es wird deutlich, dass die aktuelle eBike Welle bei den MTB's den Kritikern in die Hände spielt - leider hier manchmal nicht ganz zu unrecht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Mai 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber es wird deutlich, dass die aktuelle eBike Welle bei den MTB's den Kritikern in die Hände spielt - leider hier manchmal nicht ganz zu unrecht.



+1


----------



## Meaculum (1. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe Mal, das Ergebnis wird nicht wie befürchtet... Ich habe da so eine komische Vorahnung

Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich und im Ergebnis gibt's ein neues, attraktives Angebot und Einschränkungen wo es vielleicht sogar nachvollziehbar ist.

Aus meiner Sicht geht aber nix über gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Und das von beiden Seiten. Auch Wanderer werden da nicht ausgeschlossen (neulich wieder ein unschönes Erlebnis gehabt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Aber es wird deutlich, dass die aktuelle eBike Welle bei den MTB's den Kritikern in die Hände spielt...


Das ist sicher so, allerdings ist das Argument wohl nur vorgeschoben.
Das E-Bike-Problem ließe sich schließlich sehr leicht lösen, ohne das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer einzuschränken. Eine "Präzisierung" des Naturschutzgesetzes würde reichen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2018)

Meaculum schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich und im Ergebnis gibt's ein neues, attraktives Angebot und Einschränkungen wo es vielleicht sogar nachvollziehbar ist.



Im Grundsatz muss gelten: Auf Straßen und Wegen, auf denen ein Fußgänger laufen darf, muss ein Radfahrer auch Rad fahren dürfen.
Dafür braucht es keine Konzepte und auch keine Modellprojekte, sondern nur die Akzeptanz der Rechtslage und gegenseitige Rücksicht. Da das allerdings zu einfach wäre und außerdem ein paar Berufsmountainbiker auf Einnahmen, die Touristiker auf eine Finanzierung ihrer lokalen Konzepte durch den Steuerzahler hoffen und ein paar Grundbesitzern das Betretungsrecht (nicht nur für Radfahrer) generell ein Dorn im Auge ist, dürfen sich bald alle bayerischen Radfahrer auf "neue Regeln" freuen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch - vielen Dank auch an die sogenannten "Interessenverteter" vom DAV dafür.


----------



## Janosch23 (1. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist sicher so, allerdings ist das Argument wohl nur vorgeschoben.
> Das E-Bike-Problem ließe sich schließlich sehr leicht lösen, ohne das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer einzuschränken. Eine "Präzisierung" des Naturschutzgesetzes würde reichen.



Ja klar, aber das wird in diesem Fall keiner tun. Ich persönlich finde auch, dass eMTB's nicht in einen Topf mit konventionellen MTB's geworfen werden dürfen. Speziell wenn es um geplante Wegsperrungen geht - leider interessiert meine Meinung die einzelnen Lobbygruppen nicht


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist sicher so, allerdings ist das Argument wohl nur vorgeschoben.
> Das E-Bike-Problem ließe sich schließlich sehr leicht lösen, ohne das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer einzuschränken. Eine "Präzisierung" des Naturschutzgesetzes würde reichen.



Wieso das? Da heisst es ganz präzise was von ‚ohne Motor‘? Und nicht ‚teilunterstützte‘ dürfen. 

Hier gehört eine deutliche Distanzierung her. Aber da scheinen bei den ‚Interessenvertretern‘ die wirtschaftlichen Interessen (Sponsoren, spezielle eBike FT-Kurse etc.) höher zu wiegen als die freie Ausübung unseres Hobby.

Jeder, der einer Interessenvertretung angehört, die sich hier nicht deutlichst absetzt, braucht nicht jammern.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wieso das? Da heisst es ganz präzise was von ‚ohne Motor‘? Und nicht ‚teilunterstützte‘ dürfen.


Tipp an Dich: E-Bike ausleihen, im Wald fahren (ein paar Meter reichen), anschließend Selbstanzeige. Dann weißt Du es ganz genau.


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jeder, der einer Interessenvertretung angehört, die sich hier nicht deutlichst absetzt, braucht nicht jammern.


Es wäre schlicht dumm zu glauben, das DAV oder gar die DIMB da irgend eine Einflussmöglichkeit haben. Die Nagelprobe wird kommen - nämlich an dem Tag, wenn man sich zwischen "gleiches Recht für Fahrräder und E-Bikes" und damit Einschränkungen für alle  oder speziellen Reglungen für E-Bikes entscheiden muss.


----------



## Meaculum (1. Mai 2018)

Mich würde interessieren wie groß das Konfliktpotenzial wirklich ist. Auf 50 nette Begegnung habe ich eine negative. Und wenn ich mir die Person dann ansehe, würde es im Supermarkt, auf der Straße etc. mit der Person wohl ähnlich laufen.

Was sicherlich geklärt werden muss ist das Thema der Haftung. Aber Mal ehrlich: Es klingt immer so wie wenn es nur uns betrifft. Was ist bei Wanderern? Gibt's da keine Haftungsfragen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> .. Einschränkungen für alle  oder speziellen Reglungen für E-Bikes entscheiden muss.


Woher soll denn eine Regelung separiert für eBikes kommen, wenn sogar die beiden, von Dir genannten alles in einen Topf werfen?


----------



## Janosch23 (1. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Woher soll denn eine Regelung separiert für eBikes kommen, wenn sogar die beiden, von Dir genannten alles in einen Topf werfen?



Die wird es nie geben! Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der eBikes (auch die Highend Fullys nehme ich an) ansieht, dann wird doch deutlich wer - wenn überhaupt - eine Lobby hat. Ich kaufe beispielsweise keine Mountainbike Magazine mehr (waren eh nie besonders gut), weil selbst da inzwischen immer mehr Artikel und Tests zu eBikes auftauchen - trotz eigener Magazine zum Thema!


----------



## Oshiki (1. Mai 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht was für Wege/Trails gesperrt sind?
Das würde die Planung von Touren erleichtern.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Mai 2018)

Heute ist der internationale Tag der Pressefreiheit. Ein Grundrecht das Art. 111 der Bayerischen Verfassung (oder auch Art. 5 GG) gewährleistet und auf das man sich hierzulande auch verlassen kann.
Einschränkungen dieses Rechts werden angeprangert und Journalisten, die sich auf das Grundrecht der Pressefreiheit berufen, werden von der Politik verteidigt:
*Pressefreiheit: Warum die EU stärker auf ihre Werte pochen sollte - NOZ*
*Medien: Berlin pocht im Satire-Streit mit Ankara auf Einhaltung der Pressefreiheit*
*Von Türkei konfisziertes DW-Interview: Regierung pocht auf Pressefreiheit*
*Landtagsmehrheit pocht auf Pressefreiheit - T-Online*

Der Mountainbiker, der sich auf das Recht auf Erholung in freier Natur aus Art. 141 der Bayerischen Verfassung beruft, wird im Oberallgäu dagegen betrachtet wie Investigativjournalisten in Ankara.

So titelte das Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt am 24.03.2018:
*Manche pochen aufs Betretungsrecht*
*Naturnutzer greifen dafür sogar zur Verfassung. Ein Jurist vom Landratsamt erklärt Grundlagen*

Natürlich tun sie das. Aus dem selben Grund wie z. B. Deniz Yücel auf die Pressefreiheit. Sie haben das Recht dazu und tun nichts Unrechtes.
Natürlich gilt das Betretungsrecht nicht uneingeschränkt (Art. 27 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayNatSchG).

Ich hatte hier mal etwas dazu geschrieben:

Mit dem Artikel "Latentes Konfliktpotential unter Wegenutzern" von Curd Biederman kann man einen Eindruck gewinnen warum die geltenden Regelungen in Bayern auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern befrieden und auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur gewährleisten (Begründung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) zu Art. 26, als Ministerpräsident Söder noch Umweltminister war).

Die zentrale Vorschrift im bayerischen Betretungsrecht
*Art 141 Abs 3 Satz 1 BV - Recht zur Erholung in freier Natur*
ist seit Inkrafttreten der Bayerischen Verfassung 1946 unverändert geblieben und ist doch aktueller denn je.

"Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet."

_"Was sind wir in Bayern ... wegen dieser Bestimmung verlacht worden, insbesondere wegen ihres dritten Absatzes, der in großer Überlegenheit als das "Grundrecht des Pilzesammelns" lächerlich gemacht wurde. Sieht man von einigen etwas altväterlichen Redewendungen ab, so handelt es sich hier aber, wie wir heute wissen, um die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm in diesem Zusammenhang, die immer noch so bestehen kann, wie sie 1946 formuliert wurde ..."_,
so der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und spätere Bundespräsident Roman Herzog 1992.

Auch der Landtagspräsident Johann Böhm würdigte in seinen Reden 1996 zum 50-jährigen Jubiläum der Bayerischen Verfassung nochmals explizit das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur:
_"Soviel steht fest: Die Bayerische Verfassung ist nach wie vor zeitgemäß. Sie hat als "Magna Charta Libertatum" für die Bürgerinnen und Bürger Bayerns den wirtschaftlichen und technischen Fortschritt des Freistaates ermöglicht und zugleich Vorsorge getroffen für die Pflege von Kultur und Brauchtum und für die Sicherung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen. Sie hat vor 50 Jahren bereits Themen vorweggenommen, die erst später ihre volle Aktualität entfalteten und zum Teil mit großer Leidenschaft diskutiert wurden. Als Beispiel nenne ich den Artikel 141 BV - oft als "Grundrecht des Pilzesammelns" belächelt und verspottet - mit den Worten Prof. Roman Herzogs aber "die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm, die immer so bestehen kann, wie sie 1946 formuliert wurde"."_

In seinem Beitrag zur FESTSCHRIFT ZUM 25-JÄHRIGEN BESTEHEN DES BAYER. VERFASSUNGSGERICHTSHOFS (1971), "Zur sozialen Programmatik der Bayerischen Verfassung", stellte Professor Dr. Hans F. Zacher bereits fest:
_Die Normen über Natur- und Landschaftsschutz (Art. 141 Abs. 2 und 3) und den Genuß der Naturschönheiten durch jedermann (Art. 141 Abs. 3) mußten sich zwei Jahrzehnte lang von einer »aufgeklärten« gemeindeutschen Öffentlichkeit belächeln lassen, bis sich herausstellte, daß Bayern in seiner historischen Tendenz zur »Ungleichzeitigkeit« die Notwendigkeit des - heute nicht selten zur Hysterie geratenden  - Umweltschutzes und auch dessen soziale Dimension schon im Jahre 1946 durch einen Verfassungsartikel anerkannt hat._

Die Qualifizierung als Grundrecht erfolgte bereits in der zweiten Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofes zu dieser Norm, wodurch die zuvor verwendete Bezeichnung "verfassungsmäßiges Recht" überwunden und dem Recht die einem Grundrecht zukommende Bedeutung, Justiziabilität und Höherrangigkeit beigemessen wurde. Dieses Verständnis kann sich sowohl auf den Wortlaut ("ist jedermann gestattet") als auch auf den Willen des Verfassungsgebers stützen, der entgegen anderslautender Vorschläge (in Richtung Programmsatz) an der auf den Abgeordneten Hoegner zurückgehende Fassung festgehalten hat, wobei Hoegner selbst erklärt hatte, daß es "nicht um den Wert der Pilze, sondern um die Freiheit des Menschen" gehe (Martin Burgi, "Erholung in der freien Natur", 1993).


Ohne bereits auf Details zum Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur einzugehen, zeigt schon der Blick auf die im Nachbarland Österreich zum Teil offen ausgetragene Feindseeligkeiten zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander (zumeist nur in den Kommentarfunktionen von Onlinezeitungen) auf der einen Seite bzw. mit Wald- und Grundbesitzer und Jägern auf der anderen, wie aktuell, wie modern und vorausschauend Art 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV war und immer noch ist, dessen Schranken sich diesbezüglich gerade in gegenseitigem Respekt und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme konkretisieren.

Aber auch ein Blick nach Baden-Württemberg zeigt die Aktualität der befriedenden Wirkung der bayerischen Rechtslage. In Baden-Württemberg hatte sich nach einer intensiven Konfliktphase kurz nach dem Auftreten des Mountainbikens in den 1990er Jahren das Verhältnis auf den Wegen zwischen den Nutzern verbessert. Es verschlechterte sich durch eine neue Gesetzesregelung, der 2-Meter-Regel, 1995 wieder. Statt Konfliktpotentiale zu entschärfen hatte sie den sozialen Konflikt neu entfacht (Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 S. 193).

Gerne schauen wir dagegen nach Graubünden in der Schweiz. Um eventuelle Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Bikern erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen, gilt dort das Gebot der „Trail-Toleranz“:
Wanderer und Biker respektieren sich gegenseitig und benutzen dieselben Wege. Ein Beispiel, dass dieses  Nebeneinander  in  der  Praxis  sehr gut funktioniert.





> *Wer hats erfunden? - Die Bayern!*



In letzter Zeit schießen in verschiedenen Regionen Bayerns jedoch seltsame Schilder, man möchte meinen, wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
Unter anderem am Ochsenkopf, im Allgäu, in den Bayerischen Voralpen, im Oberland, im Fränkischen und nun auch im Altmühltal verschandeln Beschilderungen die Landschaft, die gleichsam darüber Aufschluss geben, dass die jeweiligen Aufsteller die Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes nicht verstanden haben oder sich einfach darüber hinweg setzen, aber noch viel schlimmer die Errungenschaften des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung, insbesondere den gegenseitigen Respekt und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Erholungsuchenden untereinander (vgl. Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG) untergraben.
"Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)."

Österreich und Baden-Württemberg sollten hier mahnende Beispiele sein und Graubünden daran erinnern, wie begnadet Bayern ob des Art. 141 Abs. 3 in seiner Verfassung doch ist. In dessen Konkretisierung sorgt das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz für einen vernünftigen Interessenausgleich, in den man auch aktuell vertrauen kann.

Dazu passt auch das Resümee am Ende der ausführlichen fast halbstündigen Urteilsbegründung des Richters Axel Hellriegel am Amtsgericht Aichach, der überregional beachtete Streit zwischen Waldbesitzer und Mountainbiker sei „bedauerlich und überflüssig“ und auch zu hoch gehängt. Tausende von Radfahrern seien täglich in Wäldern unterwegs und es „klappt doch in der Regel wunderbar. Es ist einfach kein Fall." (zum Urteil des Amtsgerichts Aichach, 101 C 153/17, 17.04.2018).

Tatsächlich ist es im Landkreis Oberallgäu viel weniger ein Mountainbiker-Problem als ein Problem der Grundbesitzer mit der Sozialpflichtigkeit ihres Eigentums (Art. 158 BV), das den in Bayern vorherrschenden Frieden um die Erholung in freier Natur gefährdet.

Noch ein kurzer Blick in die erste Regierungserklärung unseres neuen Ministerpräsidenten.

*II. Wir haben klare Prinzipien*

Wie ist unser bayerischer Weg? Wir haben Prinzipien und Konzepte:


Bayern ist weltoffen und traditionell zugleich: Wir schauen in die Welt hinaus und pflegen bayerisches Brauchtum und unsere christlich-abendländisch geprägte Kultur.
Wir setzen auf einen starken und einen liberalen Staat zugleich. Ein Staat muss stark sein, wenn es um Schutz geht, aber er muss liberal sein, wenn es um Freiheit geht. Unser Motto lautet: „Leben und leben lassen!“ (Siehe auch meine Signatur)
Mal sehen, ob das auch für die erholungsuchenden Radlfahrer gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (4. Mai 2018)

Danke für diesen ausführlichen Bericht!

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Mai 2018)

*Sun on Tour  *--->


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2018)

Schreibst du das alles selber oder wird das aus verschiedenen Quellen zusammenkopiert? Was bezweckt dein sehr ausführliches Statement? Handelt es sich um deine Meinung zur derzeitigen Rechtslage, willst du uns Argumente zur Diskussion mit Grundbesitzern, Wanderen, Jägern oder anderen "Gegnern" liefern? (ich habe es aufgrund der Länge ehrlich gesagt nur überflogen)

Ich finde diesen Thread mittlerweile sehr anstrendend. Man kann sich auch totdiskutieren über Dinge, die vielleicht eintreten könnten. Bislang bin ICH persönlich noch in keiner Weise eingeschränkt worden und ich finde es auch nicht so schlimm, mich mal an das ein oder andere "widerrechtlich aufgestellte" Schild zu halten, wenn es dem friedlichen Auskommen dient.

Wenn man sich, wie manch einer im Thread mittlerweile, dermassen auf andere Nutzer der Wege "einschießt" (E-Biker, DAV, etc) begibt man sich meiner Meinung nach auf das gleiche Level, wie der doch so arg gehasste Gegenpart. Ich geh ehrlich gesagt lieber Radfahren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Mai 2018)

Ich schreibe das für Leute wie Dich. Nicht, dass Du es lesen müsstest. Sondern dafür, dass Du auch künftig einfach nur zum Radfahren gehen kannst, wie bisher.
... und ich selbst möchte das natürlich auch.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2018)

Mich würde dann mal interessieren, von welchem Grundrecht so viele angebliche Mountainbiker Gebrauch machen, sich immer wieder neue Chickenways zu erfahren, nur weil eine oder zwei Wurzeln zu überfahren sind? Ich hatte heute am Mariaberg ein wenig die Gelegenheit mir das mal in Ruhe anzuschauen. Den Hauptweg, den ich seit ca. 25 Jahren so kenne, wurde im letzten Jahr massiv umgestaltet. Die eigentlich zu fahrenden Kurven sind mehr oder weniger neue Geraden durch die Bäume geworden. Den alten Wegverlauf nutzt kaum noch jemand. 
Kann mir das mal irgendwer sinnvoll erklären?


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Mai 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Mich würde dann mal interessieren, von welchem Grundrecht so viele angebliche Mountainbiker Gebrauch machen, sich immer wieder neue Chickenways zu erfahren, nur weil eine oder zwei Wurzeln zu überfahren sind? Ich hatte heute am Mariaberg ein wenig die Gelegenheit mir das mal in Ruhe anzuschauen. Den Hauptweg, den ich seit ca. 25 Jahren so kenne, wurde im letzten Jahr massiv umgestaltet. Die eigentlich zu fahrenden Kurven sind mehr oder weniger neue Geraden durch die Bäume geworden. Den alten Wegverlauf nutzt kaum noch jemand.
> Kann mir das mal irgendwer sinnvoll erklären?




Die Abkürzerei durch einige Radler die es nicht fertig bringen Kurven zu fahren oder zumindest zu Umtragen finde ich auch total daneben 

Allerdings gab es auch schon immer Abkürzer durch sogenannte "wandernde Naturliebhaber"


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. Mai 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Mich würde dann mal interessieren, von welchem Grundrecht so viele angebliche Mountainbiker Gebrauch machen, sich immer wieder neue Chickenways zu erfahren, nur weil eine oder zwei Wurzeln zu überfahren sind? Ich hatte heute am Mariaberg ein wenig die Gelegenheit mir das mal in Ruhe anzuschauen. Den Hauptweg, den ich seit ca. 25 Jahren so kenne, wurde im letzten Jahr massiv umgestaltet. Die eigentlich zu fahrenden Kurven sind mehr oder weniger neue Geraden durch die Bäume geworden. Den alten Wegverlauf nutzt kaum noch jemand.
> Kann mir das mal irgendwer sinnvoll erklären?



Direkter Weg, um ein schnelleres Strava-Segment zu fahren?
Direkter Weg, weil die neuen Enduros (long and slack ... man könnte es auch Tieflader nennen) störrischer um enge Kurven gehen, wenn man nicht entsprechenden Körpereinsatz zeigt?
Direkter Weg aus schlichter Faulheit?
Direkter Weg lässt sich mit dem ebike besser fahren


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es auch schon immer Abkürzer durch sogenannte "wandernde Naturliebhaber"


Das sollte allerdings keine Legitimation für uns Radler sein, wenn wir eh schon im Fokus stehen. Für mich persönlich war es noch ie der Ansporn zu sagen, die anderen machen es doch auch, wenn man weiß, dass es schlecht umgesetzt ist.



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Direkter Weg, um ein schnelleres Strava-Segment zu fahren?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da einige Sachen wirklich nur um Wurzeln drum herum führen. 



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Direkter Weg, weil die neuen Enduros (long and slack ... man könnte es auch Tieflader nennen) störrischer um enge Kurven gehen, wenn man nicht entsprechenden Körpereinsatz zeigt?


Kommt auf besagter Strecke nicht vor, kann man also auch nicht geltend machen.



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Direkter Weg aus schlichter Faulheit?


Siehe zwei Punkte weiter oben.



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Direkter Weg lässt sich mit dem ebike besser fahren


Meine Meinung dazu lasse ich lieber ungeschrieben. Aber dann wären ja nur noch eBiker unterwegs und dem ist Gott sei Dank noch nicht so.


Ich kann so langsam die Stimmungsmache verstehen, die den Radlern entgegen schlägt. Man muss sich ja mal zu Gemüte führen, dass die Berichterstattung im Winter statt gefunden hat. Da, wo dieses Jahr ein Haufen Schnee lag und wirklich nur ein harter Kern regelmäßig fährt. Die Treffen dann aber auch nicht auf Wanderer in der Zeit.
Ich war immer ganz verdutzt, wenn es hieß, die MTB'ler fahren quer durch den Wald. Hätte bis vor kurzen auch noch dagegen argumentiert. Aber scheinbar ist es wirklich so. Heute an der Kugel auch wieder Abkürzungen gefunden, die 2016 definitiv in der Form noch nicht da waren. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann haben die Gegner ein gefundenes Fressen, Verbote durch zu drücken. Da kann man noch so laut auf die Verfassung klopfen und versuchen mit ihr zu argumentieren. Scheinbar hat man es dann nicht anders verdient.

Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, nach den Stürmen sind ja nun doch einige Bäumen umgefallen. Kaum jemand erbarmt sich und räumt mal etwas weg. Es sind meistens einzelne die sich die Mühe machen. selbst wenn andere Radler vorbei kommen, kommt keiner auf die Idee mal zu fragen, ob man etwas helfen kann. Viele Sachen können nämlich mit zwei, drei Mann recht einfach weg geschoben werden. Aber lieber fährt man im weiten Bogen drum herum und fragt die Einzelnen ob sie wirklich etwas weg räumen.
Deswegen kann man sich auch den Vorschlag mit der Wegsanierung in die Haare schmieren. Kommt eh keiner oder es sind immer die gleichen Wenigen, die sich dann die Arbeit machen. Das gleiche gilt fürs Müll sammeln, was ja fast noch unbeliebter ist.


----------



## Deleted387192 (6. Mai 2018)

.... da hat sich aber einer mal richtig Mühe gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat man es dann nicht anders verdient.


Wer ist "man"?


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Mai 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man sich auch den Vorschlag mit der Wegsanierung in die Haare schmieren. Kommt eh keiner oder es sind immer die gleichen Wenigen, die sich dann die Arbeit machen. Das gleiche gilt fürs Müll sammeln, was ja fast noch unbeliebter ist.



Das ist aber eine sehr pessimistische Sichtweise. Überall wo man Bautage organisiert, sind viele Radler aktiv beteiligt. Muss man sich nur mal die Bautage in Freiburg anschauen. Da sind immer richtig viele Radler im Wald unterwegs und sanieren den Trail.

Die Passivität kommt vielleicht eher auch davon, dass man sich dafür nicht zuständig fühlt. Bzw. nicht berechtigt sieht. Bin neulich auch mit der Heckenschere in den Wald um einen alten Wanderweg wieder freizuschneiden. Aber mal ehrlich, was passiert wenn mich der Waldbesitzer dabei sieht? Wahrscheinlich werde ich erstmal ordentlich angemosert. Bäume zur Seite schieben kann man machen, aber je nach Größe ist das auch nicht ungefährlich und eigentlich ist es Aufgabe des Grundbesitzers.

Dazu kommt dann noch die Allgäuer Mentalität, dass man jemanden nicht anspricht der wie bekloppt im Wald an einem Baum rumzieht ist hier glaub normal. In der Pfalz würde daraus wahrscheinlich ein mittleres Weinfest werden und alle würden zufrieden und angesäuselt nach Hause radeln. Nachts um 1.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2018)

Mag sein, dass dies eher die pessimistische Ansicht ist. Ich spreche jetzt mal aus Erfahrungen die mir mein Umfeld wieder gibt und die ich persönlich gemacht habe. Ich kann bisher auch nur für Bayern reden, da habe ich schon zwei, drei Gegenden mitbekommen. Erzähl mal bitte einem Grundbesitzer, dass er auf einem nicht ganz so ursprünglichen Wanderweg einen umgestürzten Baum entfernen muss, nur damit man wieder radeln kann. Würde ich mir persönlich auch überlegen, ob ich mir die Arbeit mache, wenn dann trotzdem überall quer gefahren wird. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass man sich als Wegebenutzer auch einfach mal so arrangieren sollte, damit die Sachen in Ordnung bleiben.


----------



## Toni Dark (7. Mai 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ... Erzähl mal bitte einem Grundbesitzer, dass er auf einem nicht ganz so ursprünglichen Wanderweg einen umgestürzten Baum entfernen muss, nur damit man wieder radeln kann.



Glaub in dem Fall macht der Ton die Musik. Freundlich anrufen und informieren, dass im Wald ein paar größere Bäume umgefallen sind dürfte wahrscheinlich deutlich zielführender sein. Vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es mit den Kindern wirklich schwierig ist über die ganzen Bäume drüber zu kommen. Alternativ kann man auch beim Forstamt anrufen, soviel ich weiß sind die eigentlich für die Wege zuständig.

Waldbesitzer sind keine Monster. Die sehen ihren Wald aber aus einer anderen Perspektive als die Mountainbiker. Und das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten wenn man ein Gespräch führt.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2018)

Du scheinst den Zusammenhang nicht zu verstehen, den ich anprangere. Ich habe bisher kein negatives Wort über Waldbesitzer, Forst etc. nieder geschrieben. Jeder tut was er kann und in seinen Möglichkeiten steht. Das sollte aber kein Freifahrtschein für die MTB'ler sein, auch mal über ein paar Bäume drüber hinweg zu steigen oder Äste zur Seite zu räumen anstatt im großen Bogen drum herum zu fahren oder wie weiter oben beschrieben kurze Wurzelstücke komplett zu umfahren und die bestehenden Wege neu zu definieren. Mich stört dies als selbst radelnder Mitmensch, weil es einfach ein Eingriff in bestehende Umgebung ist, die nicht sein muss. Kann sein, dass dies von den Waldbesitzern noch enger gesehen wird.


----------



## Roedler (12. Mai 2018)

http://www.jederzeit-allgaeu.de/epa...s/83534081/Categories/Outdoorfestival_Allgaeu

Wir brauchen mehr! Viel mehr weil sonst bekommen wir den Hals nicht voll!
Wenn ma sigt was dia letschta zwei Däg ins Gunzesriedertal isch (au mit da Rad'l), wird uim schwummelig. S wird eng! Zumindest bei den 0815 Touren....dann auch bei den Anderen....
Schee isch des it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (13. Mai 2018)

ja, die ganze Kiste ist total zerfahren, Lösungen in weiter, weiter Ferne. Vorgestern war ich ausnahmsweise ohne Radel auf dem Berg. Bei der Einkehr auf einer neuen Hütte unterhalb der Reutterwanne habe ich dann mal "live" mitbekommen, was für Sorgen und Probleme die neuen und echt motivierten Pächter mit einigen unserer Kollegen haben. War mal interessant zu hören. Letztendlich herrscht Frust und Resignation vor, weil sie wissen, das es keine Lösung gibt, es sich aber auch "nur" um einige wenige Monate im Jahr dreht. Und es wird durchaus erkannt, dass es an sich nur einige "Spezialisten" gibt, die sich um rein gar nix scheren außer ihrer Selbstbefriedigung. Immer wieder ging das Gespräch um das Thema Haftung - hier liegt definitiv die Hauptsorge und zugleich das Hauptproblem der Gegenseite. Wenn hier die Politik endlich mal Engagement zeigen würde, würden sich die Widerstände deutlich abschwächen. Nur für ausgewiesene Strecken für "Genuss-Biker" (wer hat dieses unsägliche Wort bloß eingebracht) Haftung übernehmen zu wollen, reicht nicht aus. 

Roedler hat völlig Recht! Die Werbetrommel für das Allgäu wird massiv und flächendeckend geschlagen. Wir bekommen nur einen ganz kleinen Ausschnitt davon mit. Mit der Kohle kommen die Probleme. Hochglanzbroschüren mit Bildern von blauem Himmel vor toller Kulisse, strahlende, sportive Menschen und die unerschöpfliche Spielwiese Natur... Quo vadis Allgäu??


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Mai 2018)

Das Thema Haftung ist wirklich genug durchgekaut und ein für alle Mal geklärt. Der Leitfaden des Forst BW ist hier recht gut.
http://www.forstbw.de/fileadmin/for...eitfaden_Verkehrssicherungspflicht_201511.pdf

Ein Haftung besteht bei Gefahren die sich aus der Natur ergeben grundsätzlich nicht. Bei anderen Gefahren kommt es darauf an ob sie ein sorgfältiger Nutzer erkennen konnte. Das ist auch in den meisten Fällen der Fall.

Aber er wird immer ein paar Fälle geben die so gelagert sind, dass den Grundeigentümer eine Haftung treffen kann. Diese sind aber selten und mit ein wenig Umsicht vermeidbar. Es sollte sich doch auch im Jahr 2018 im Allgäu herumgesprochen haben, dass man keine unmarkierten Weidedrähte über den Weg spannt. Oder bei Forstarbeiten entsprechend absichert, was man wegen der Fußgänger sowieso tun muss.

Jeder Grundeigentümer dürfte sowieso auch haftpflichtversichert sein und diese hilft auch unberechtigte Ansprüche abzuwehren.

Das Haftungsargument wird doch nur vorgeschoben um gegen alle Erholungsnutzer Druck aufzubauen. Ich fände es besser, wenn die Grundbesitzerverbände ihre Mitglieder aufklären würden und für diese einen Leitfaden entwickeln, wie die Rechtslage ist und wie man Haftungsrisiken vermeidet. Dann wäre mehr gewonnen, als wenn das Thema an den Stammtischen rumgeistert.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2018)

Nun zur Werbung:
Bernhard Joachim, Geschäftsführer der Allgäu GmbH meint das MTB-Tourismus Leuchtfeuer passe perfekt zum MTB-Entwicklungsstand im Allgäu. "Hier können alle unsere Leistungsträger in nur drei Stunden auf einen gut informierten Stand holen, um anschließend unser Projekt weiter gemeinsam vorantreiben."






Sehen wir uns doch einfach einmal den Entwicklungsstand des 839.250 Euro umfassenden Projekts an:
Und so bestehen auch nur rund zehn Prozent der Strecke aus Singletrails, maximal 25 Prozent aus asphaltierten Wegen und *rund Zweidrittel aus kaum befahrenen Straßen* (Bayerischer Staatszeitung v. 02.08.2017) und *Biker willkommen - sie teilen sich mit Wanderern Wege.*

Da sollte man doch lieber gleich so ehrlich sein, wie die Allgäuer Zeitung zu einem Foto mit dem Logo der Allgäu GmbH titelte:
*Radfahrer unerwünscht*





Offensichtlich hat man nicht wirklich Interesse an Mountainbikern und investiert stattdessen in die Beschilderung von alpinen Radwanderwegen.
Entsprechend aufregende Werbevideos könnten dann in etwa so aussehen (nichts für Weicheier):




Das obige Schild sollte mahnendes Beispiel sein, was einem u. U. an den übrigen Wegen erwarten könnte.


----------



## Bench (21. Mai 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Entsprechend aufregende Werbevideos könnten dann in etwa so aussehen (nichts für Weicheier)


Ist doch ein gutes Video.
Nur halt das falsche Bike. Genau für so was stell ich mir ein Gravelbike vor. Alternativ auch mit dem RR gut fahrbar.


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Neuer weg zur willersalpe. 
Wurzeln von den Tannen abrasiert und zerstört. 
Sieht aus wie Sau. 
Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste mit dem Bagger durch den Wald.


----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2018)

Wo doch keine Wege ausgebaut dürfen im Naturpark . Da sieht man wieder an welcher Stelle der Naturschutz eigentlich steht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Mai 2018)

Das sieht ja echt Brutal aus 

Ich hab mal eine Anfrage an die Gemeinde Hindelang geschrieben.
Mal sehen was die mir so Antworten


----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2018)

Das wurde im Gemeinderat heimlich still und leise beschlossen. Mit der Auflage, dass der Weg nicht breiter wie 1,60m werden darf.


----------



## Roedler (25. Mai 2018)

Wenn man das so sieht, dann habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr und schrup dann überall runter! Soll mir einer kommen!


Der Weg da runter war so richtig toll!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Sauerei sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (25. Mai 2018)

I glaub halt das er die Ross abschaffen und mit dem Quad rauf versorgt. Und für die Hochalpinisten isch's leichter nüf! Des sind die, die uns herb dennt!
Des kotzt doch a!

Am Bäraweg hend se au scho a'gfanga!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Do gibt's doch neue wirtsleute. 
Ja kotz mi au a.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Mai 2018)

Der Obere Wegteil zur Willersalpe ab dem Abzweig zu den Wildfreuleins gehört doch laut Karte zum Naturschutzgebiet Allgäuer Hochalpen 

Darf denn der Gemeinderat dann einfach so etwas Genehmigen


----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich muss des über die Regierung laufen. So wars zur Hasenegg. Vielleicht hat ja Augsburg vorher sein ok gegeben?!


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Könnte mal jemand an Leserbrief schreiben?! 
Sitze grad in Griechenland 
Ist aber richtig mit dem Naturschutz Gebiet.


----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Do gibt's doch neue wirtsleute.
> Ja kotz mi au a.


An der Willersalp auch? Ich wusste nur von der Zipfelsalp...


----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> I glaub halt das er die Ross abschaffen und mit dem Quad rauf versorgt. Und für die Hochalpinisten isch's leichter nüf! Des sind die, die uns herb dennt!
> Des kotzt doch a!
> 
> Am Bäraweg hend se au scho a'gfanga!


Nur oben und unten ist der Viehtrieb gleich dem Wanderweg. Nur der Viehtrieb wird ausgebaut. Des Vieh is a nimmer was es mal war


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> An der Willersalp auch? Ich wusste nur von der Zipfelsalp...


Ja war in der Zeitung


----------



## Roedler (25. Mai 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Nur oben und unten ist der Viehtrieb gleich dem Wanderweg. Nur der Viehtrieb wird ausgebaut. Des Vieh is a nimmer was es mal war


Hend ja au kuine Herna mehr. Zumindest die vierbeinigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Mai 2018)

Echt zum kotzen. Wege sollen für Biker geschlossen werden (aus Naturschutz Gründen, weil die ja so arg dem Weg zu setzen) und dann sowas...
Ja bitte auch mal als Leserbrief Darstellung. Kann das leider auch nur aus der Ferne verfolgen wegen OP


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Mai 2018)

Hab jetzt mal den Bund Naturschutz angeschrieben


----------



## Hinouf (26. Mai 2018)

Aus dem Gemeindeblatt...
Linke Spalte unten.


----------



## Hinouf (26. Mai 2018)

Zur Zeit haben’s a Geld übrig, scheint es. Am Viehtrieb zur Zipfelsalp basteln sie auch rum.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Mai 2018)

Habe eine Antwort erhalten, vielleicht sollten alle mal das Landratsamt anschreiben, warum man hier so unterschiedlich entscheidet.
Für dreißig Schwänze wird ein Weg gebaut und wir werden ausgesperrt mit Verweis auf das Landschaftsschutzgesetz.
Die Landschaft sollte vor diesen Menschen geschützt werden.
Aber ihr Hauptargument ist halt immer die Landschaftspflege und damit kommen sie durch.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juni 2018)

So, die Stimmungsmache der AZ zeigt Wirkung. Wurde heute vom letzten gesichteten Wanderer (Einheimischer) kurz vor der Bergstation am Fellhorn, beim hoch treten, dumm angequatscht; "Wo denn meine Klingel sei?" Ohne Begrüßung, mit Abstand von fast zwei Metern und bei Tempo 5 km/h.  Hab mich mal kurz auf das Gespräch eingelassen und nachgefragt wo das Problem sei. Dann kam dabei raus, dass auch meine Reflektoren fehlen, da ein Auto ja auch TÜV und Kennzeichen brauch, wenn es da hoch fährt. So würde auf jeden Fall kein vernünftiges Miteinander möglich sein. Ich habe drei mal nachgefragt, wo jetzt sein Problem mit mir sei und mir drei mal die gleiche Leier angehört. Er hat sich dann schön hinein gesteigert und auf einmal war ich schon der Idiot und am Ende das Arschloch. Ohne das ich großartig zu Wort gekommen und auch nicht ausfallend geworden bin. Hab mich trotzdem recht freundlich und herzlich verabschiedet, auf das schwache Herz bei so viel Aufregung hingewiesen und die Frau grüßen lassen.
Auffallend war der ständige Hinweis auf das gegenseitige Miteinander. Das war alles sehr suspekt und er mit Sicherheit ein ganz normaler Wutbürger. Ich empfand die Situation für mich persönlich sehr lustig, auch wenn ich es ihm nicht gezeigt habe. Dies hat aber die Aggression auf ein neues Level gehoben, wobei ich bisher fast gar keine negativen Erfahrungen machen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (4. Juni 2018)

Diesen Artikel habe ich gerade bei der AZ entdeckt. Gibt so die allgemeine Situation wieder die sich hier in der Gegend gerade stellt.
https://www.all-in.de/kempten-allga...rster-wem-gehoert-der-allgaeuer-wald_a5005389


----------



## Roedler (4. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Info.

Bis auf das Schadensrecht ganz gut gemacht.

Und noch was, wenn man viel im Wald ist und wir sind das doch, dann sieht man schnell wer den Wald zerstört!

Glaube kaum das MTB´ler Fließen, Dachplatten, Ziegel und Bauschutt im Wald abladen. Glaube kaum das MTB´ler Spurrillen tiefer als 20cm und breiter als 30cm hinterlassen. Glaube kaum das MTB´ler Kanister mit zweitakt Treibstoff, Bierkisten, Trassierband und Planen in den Wald schleppen und dort belassen. Glaube kaum das MTB´ler Wege breiter als 2M bis auf höchste Höhen in den Hang treiben und ggf. noch Asphaltieren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juni 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Diesen Artikel habe ich gerade bei der AZ entdeckt. Gibt so die allgemeine Situation wieder die sich hier in der Gegend gerade stellt.
> https://www.all-in.de/kempten-allga...rster-wem-gehoert-der-allgaeuer-wald_a5005389


Mir mittlerweile echt wurscht.
War gestern zweimal aufm Berg, der zweite Gipfel ist sehr bekannt und stark frequentiert.
Alle waren nett und freundlich zu uns und ich lasse mir mein Hobby nicht vermiesen.
Passe auch nicht mehr auf besondere Zeiten auf, sondern gehe wann ich möchte, fertig.


----------



## homerjay (6. Juni 2018)

Mountainbike-Tourismuskongress in Oberstaufen während sich gleichzeitig der ehemalige Bürgermeister von Bad Wörishofen als Vorstand des Tourismusverbandes Allgäu/Bayerisch Schwaben im Bayrischen Landtag für eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts einsetzt. 
Die alte Weisheit, daß Oberstaufen mehr auf das junge erlebnisorientierte Publikum setzt und Wörishofen mehr auf die Rollatorfraktion, stimmt also immer noch. Den nicht jugendfreien Spruch dazu zitiere ich mal besser nicht....


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Juni 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Mir mittlerweile echt wurscht.
> War gestern zweimal aufm Berg, der zweite Gipfel ist sehr bekannt und stark frequentiert.
> Alle waren nett und freundlich zu uns und ich lasse mir mein Hobby nicht vermiesen.
> Passe auch nicht mehr auf besondere Zeiten auf, sondern gehe wann ich möchte, fertig.



Ja, irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl dass der Sumpf aus Jägern, Waldbesitzern, Politikern usw im Allgäu schon extrem intolerant ist. Dabei setzen ja mittlerweile alle Tourismusregionen in Mitteleuropa verstärkt auf Radurlauber. Den Trend scheint man im Allgäu aber lieber erstmal mindestens 100 Jahre beobachten zu wollen. Könnte ja eine Eintagsfliege sein. 

Montafon z.B. sieht in den Mountainbikern die einzige sinnvolle Zielgruppe die sie noch umwerben können. Wintersport wird bald auf ein nicht rentables Niveau sinken (Aussage Tourismusmanager Montafon) weil der Nachwuchs im Flachland einfach nicht mehr Skifahren lernt. 
Sölden, Fiss, usw. investieren Millionen um Trails für Biker anzulegen. Die Allgäuer wollen lieber eine Sesselbahn durch ein Naturschutzgebiet um zwei kleine Skigebiete zu verbinden. 
Obwohl ich selber Skifahrer bin, erwarte ich den ersten Winter ohne Naturschnee gespannt. Mal schauen, ob die Hotelbesitzer und Liftbetreiber dann verstehen wie es um den Allgäuer Tourismus steht.


----------



## Roedler (6. Juni 2018)

Der sommer Tourismus sieht im Allgäu wunderbar aus! Das Gai ist voll! Sowas von! Centerpark, neues Hotel in Sonthofen, Berghof Ausbau... die Hütten und Alpen sind übervoll....
Die brauchen uns eher nicht.


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich verfolge laufend eure Diskussionen über das Biken im Allgäu.
Nächste Woche komme ich zum Urlauben ins Allgäu und zwischendurch an den Gardasee.
Will mein Liteville zur Hause lassen und mein Enduro-E-Bike mitnehmen, um mehr Trails fahren zu können.
Aber ich habe meine Zweifel und Bedenken?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juni 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge laufend eure Diskussionen über das Biken im Allgäu.
> Nächste Woche komme ich zum Urlauben ins Allgäu und zwischendurch an den Gardasee.
> Will mein Liteville zur Hause lassen und mein Enduro-E-Bike mitnehmen, um mehr Trails fahren zu können.
> Aber ich habe meine Zweifel und Bedenken?


E-Bike zuhause lassen und Liteville mitbringen, oder Liteville vorher verkaufen und besseres Rad kaufen


----------



## Hinouf (7. Juni 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge laufend eure Diskussionen über das Biken im Allgäu.
> Nächste Woche komme ich zum Urlauben ins Allgäu und zwischendurch an den Gardasee.
> Will mein Liteville zur Hause lassen und mein Enduro-E-Bike mitnehmen, um mehr Trails fahren zu können.
> Aber ich habe meine Zweifel und Bedenken?


Zu Recht. Mit dem Liteville hast im Allgäu mehr Spaß und weniger Diskussionen.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr .


----------



## CrossX (7. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mich als Ebiker auf gar keine Diskussion einlassen. Solange ich mich den Wegen entsprechend verhalte, gibt's da nichts zu diskutieren. 
Man wird ja nicht automatisch ein
schlechterer Fahrer, nur weil das Bike nen Motor hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (7. Juni 2018)

Sicher nicht! Motorcrosser sind zuweilen richtig gute fahrer!

Bleiben wir beim Schlüsseltehma....


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich würde mich als Ebiker auf gar keine Diskussion einlassen.



RICHTIG. ..
mir gehen sie mittlerweile nur noch auf den Sack!


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Juni 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Der sommer Tourismus sieht im Allgäu wunderbar aus! Das Gai ist voll! Sowas von! Centerpark, neues Hotel in Sonthofen, Berghof Ausbau... die Hütten und Alpen sind übervoll....
> Die brauchen uns eher nicht.



Wahrscheinlich ist das schon der wichtigste Punkt der gegen MTB spricht. Gibt genügend Urlauber die zum wandern, baden, Gondel fahren, Kaffee trinken, überteuert übernachten ins Allgäu kommen. Warum sollte sich irgendjemand da noch um eine weitere Zielgruppe bemühen.



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge laufend eure Diskussionen über das Biken im Allgäu.
> Nächste Woche komme ich zum Urlauben ins Allgäu und zwischendurch an den Gardasee.
> Will mein Liteville zur Hause lassen und mein Enduro-E-Bike mitnehmen, um mehr Trails fahren zu können.
> Aber ich habe meine Zweifel und Bedenken?



Ich hab auch Zweifel und Bedenken. Aber die Entscheidung kann dir wohl niemand abnehmen. Gibt sehr viele E-Biker hier, vorallem auf den Forstwegen. Auf den Singletrails muss man die Dinger halt teilweise öfters über diese Drehgatter an den Weidezäunen wuchten. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich keine Lust hätte so ein bleischweres Ding auf einen richtigen Berg zu schleppen. 

Also lieber echtes Rad mitnehmen und damit auf die richtigen Berge. Moped fahren im Tal kann jeder.


----------



## Janosch23 (8. Juni 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Gibt genügend Urlauber die zum wandern, baden, Gondel fahren, Kaffee trinken, überteuert übernachten ins Allgäu kommen



Wenns so bleibt, solls mir recht sein. Solange sie mit Baden, Gondeln und Kaffee & Kuchen beschäftigt sind, gibts kein Konfliktpotenzial - da keine Berührungspunkte ... wandern sollten sie halt nicht


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Juni 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Wenns so bleibt, solls mir recht sein. Solange sie mit Baden, Gondeln und Kaffee & Kuchen beschäftigt sind, gibts kein Konfliktpotenzial - da keine Berührungspunkte ... wandern sollten sie halt nicht



Falsch, weil es gibt ja noch die andere Gruppe: Die konservativen Ureinwohner. Die hätten gerne alle anderen (also alle außer sich selbst) aus der Natur ausgeschlossen. Und die sind meinem Eindruck nach sehr gut vernetzt mit dem Bereich den man in Bayern "Politik" nennt. 

Lieber mehr Wanderer als weniger. Sonst werden irgendwann Gesetze erlassen, die das befahren vom Almstraßen nur noch mit Geländewagen und Traktoren in Kombination mit dem CSU-Mitgliedsausweis erlaubt.


----------



## Hinouf (8. Juni 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Falsch, weil es gibt ja noch die andere Gruppe: Die konservativen Ureinwohner. Die hätten gerne alle anderen (also alle außer sich selbst) aus der Natur ausgeschlossen. Und die sind meinem Eindruck nach sehr gut vernetzt mit dem Bereich den man in Bayern "Politik" nennt.
> 
> Lieber mehr Wanderer als weniger. Sonst werden irgendwann Gesetze erlassen, die das befahren vom Almstraßen nur noch mit Geländewagen und Traktoren in Kombination mit dem CSU-Mitgliedsausweis erlaubt.


Diese Verordnungen haben wir doch im Bereich des Naturschutzgebietes schon. Radeln darf man nur auf den paar öffentlichen Straßen/Wegen. Mit dem Geländewagen, Skidoo oder noch besser Quad dürfen die Auserwählten überall hin.


----------



## homerjay (8. Juni 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Diese Verordnungen haben wir doch im Bereich des Naturschutzgebietes schon. Radeln darf man nur auf den paar öffentlichen Straßen/Wegen. Mit dem Geländewagen, Skidoo oder noch besser Quad dürfen die Auserwählten überall hin.



Eine weitere Einschränkung des allgemeinen und in der Verfassung garantierten Betretungsrechts haben die Herren Holetschek und Beißwenger mit der Unterstützung weiterer Parteigenossen aus der CSU ja bereits beantragt. Zunächst soll diese Einschränkung nur die Mountainbiker treffen, danach sind vermutlich die Skitourengänger dran, die Geocacher, die Pilz- und Beerensammler und schließlich auch die Wanderer. Am Schluss dürfen Wald und Flur dann nur noch von den (Groß-) Grundbesitzern und den ihn genehmen Jägersleuten betreten werden. Das sind dann wieder Zustände wie im Mittelalter, aber nachdem unser neuer Landesvater ja bereits den ebenso antiquierten Grundsatz "cuius regio eius religio" wieder eingeführt hat, ergibt sich insofern ein stimmiges Bild.


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Juni 2018)

Ja, das stimmt einen schon traurig. Hab schon einige Male mit Jägern diese Diskussion geführt. Die drängen auch seit Jahren auf eine Einschränkung des freien Betretungsrechts. Natürlich immer unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Juni 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Eine weitere Einschränkung des allgemeinen und in der Verfassung garantierten Betretungsrechts haben die Herren Holetschek und Beißwenger mit der Unterstützung weiterer Parteigenossen aus der CSU ja bereits beantragt. Zunächst soll diese Einschränkung nur die Mountainbiker treffen, danach sind vermutlich die Skitourengänger dran, die Geocacher, die Pilz- und Beerensammler und schließlich auch die Wanderer. Am Schluss dürfen Wald und Flur dann nur noch von den (Groß-) Grundbesitzern und den ihn genehmen Jägersleuten betreten werden. Das sind dann wieder Zustände wie im Mittelalter, aber nachdem unser neuer Landesvater ja bereits den ebenso antiquierten Grundsatz "cuius regio eius religio" wieder eingeführt hat, ergibt sich insofern ein stimmiges Bild.


Gottseidank haben sie das an der falschen Stelle getan, eigentlich traurig, daß unsere Politiker so anhnungslos sind, andererseits für uns das Beste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (8. Juni 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gottseidank haben sie das an der falschen Stelle getan, eigentlich traurig, daß unsere Politiker so anhnungslos sind, andererseits für uns das Beste !



Bist Du Dir da sicher? (s.Anlage)

Der Umweltausschuß hat das Thema am 12.04. bereits durchgewunken.

Wenn ich den derzeit geltenden Begriff des "geeigneten Weges" durch eine Wegbreitenregelung und/oder eine Definition der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit ersetze, dann brauche ich nichtmal mehr Verbotsschilder aufzustellen.


----------



## Toni Dark (8. Juni 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher? (s.Anlage)
> 
> Der Umweltausschuß hat das Thema am 12.04. bereits durchgewunken.
> 
> Wenn ich den derzeit geltenden Begriff des "geeigneten Weges" durch eine Wegbreitenregelung und/oder eine Definition der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit ersetze, dann brauche ich nichtmal mehr Verbotsschilder aufzustellen.



Irgendwie bin ich sogar da gelassen. Ist im Schwarzwald ja schon immer so. Interessiert absolut keinen Mountainbiker. Wäre natürlich schöner ohne Verbot, aber wenn die Ewiggestrigen in den Ämtern usw glauben dass man sowas braucht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Juni 2018)

Vertippt


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2018)

Im benachbarten Tannheimer Tal wird mehr für die Biker getan. Auf der Otto-Mayr-Hütte gibt es einen Schrauberplatz für defekte Bikes. Der Hüttenwirt hat sogar Fahrradschläuche.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2284734]
	
[/URL]
Für die E-Biker werden sogar 5 Ladstationen mit Bosch- und Yamaha-Stecker vorgehalten.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2284735]
	
[/URL]


----------



## homerjay (3. Juli 2018)

Das mit den E-Bike-Ladestationen kann man durchaus differenziert sehen.

Dieses Jahr hatte ich bislang nur ausnehmend freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderern. 

Aber die breit in der Lokalpresse geführte Hetzkampagne der Bikegegner zeigt anderweitig Wirkung: An der Höllritzer Alpe werden Wege gesperrt, das Kinder-Mountainbikerennen in Sonthofen muss wegen der fehlenden Genehmigung eines Grundstücksbesitzers abgesagt werden, die Lifte an der Hörnergruppe nehmen Bikes nicht mehr kostenlos mit und um Sonthofen sind Stöckchenleger unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 458843 (4. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema Höllritzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (6. Juli 2018)

Ganz sicher nicht absichtlich die Bäume übers Wegerl gelegt beim Aufräumen ...


----------



## swindle (6. Juli 2018)

wo ist das?


----------



## Roedler (6. Juli 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht absichtlich die Bäume übers Wegerl gelegt beim Aufräumen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 749309 Anhang anzeigen 749310



Wenn sie absichtlich da hingelegt wären, würden sie wohl kaum so ordentlich entasten sein!? 
Die sind bald weg. Tolles Holz! Für absichtlich wäre das anders!


----------



## Janosch23 (7. Juli 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wenn sie absichtlich da hingelegt wären, würden sie wohl kaum so ordentlich entasten sein!?
> Die sind bald weg. Tolles Holz! Für absichtlich wäre das anders!



Da muss ich mich korrigieren, natürlich hast du recht und keiner hat sie da hin gelegt. Das wäre selbst für eingefleischte Radlhasser zuviel der Mühen gewesen. Aber mit soviel Aufwand wie dort Sturmschäden beseitigt wurden, hätte man den Weg durchaus auch noch freischneiden können. Dahinter habe ich eine gewisse Absicht vermutet ...
Ich werde es sehen, wenn es das nächste mal da runter geht.


----------



## Roedler (7. Juli 2018)

Der Holzer hat mit dem Weg wohl eher nichts zu tun. Er schaut jetzt das der Käfer ... nicht sein Unwesen treibt. Nach dem Winter ist das genug der Arbeit! Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer für Ansprüche hegt? Er aoll für dich, uns...gleich auch noch die Wegefreischneiden? Wieso soll er das? Genau solches Anspruchdenken schürt unserseitig Probleme!


----------



## Janosch23 (7. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wer "Ihr" ist - hier wars ja nur ich - und einen Anspruch habe ich nun auch nicht erhoben, sondern lediglich eine Vermutung geäußert.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann freue ich mich ... besitze übrigens selbst eine Kettensäge ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juli 2018)

Ich würde hier mal die Füße still halten (und schon garnicht selbst sägen): üblicherweise wird das Holz erst geschlagen und entastet, dann im zweiten Schritt -und von einer anderen Truppe- gerückt.
Das hier monierte 'Wegasterl' ist sicher bald weg.
Falls es dann doch zu lange dauern sollte, einfach mal beim Forst anrufen und sich 'beschweren', dass man nicht mehr gefahrlos durchspazieren kann.


----------



## swindle (9. Juli 2018)

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/schwa...door-sportler-ansturm-im-allgaeu-100~amp.html

Verbote Verbote Verbote...


----------



## homerjay (10. Juli 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> https://www.br.de/nachrichten/schwa...door-sportler-ansturm-im-allgaeu-100~amp.html
> 
> Verbote Verbote Verbote...



Der Blaichacher Bürgermeister ist immer ganz vorne mit dabei, wenn es darum geht, Verbote zu fordern. 

Wie gesagt, die von der CSU bereits in den Landtag eingebrachte Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts für Biker war erst der Anfang, es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch andere Outdoorsportarten davon betroffen sind. 

Die Erkenntnis, daß  man seinen Gästen auch was bieten muss, ist im Allgäu sowieso noch nicht angekommen: 
"Die brüchet mir it, dia Fremde, ab`r s`Geald diafet se freile gearn do long."


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Juli 2018)

Komisch. Warum schreibt das keiner über Autos  .

*Anwohner klagen über Auto-Ansturm im Allgäu *

Und warum will keiner die Autofahrten "deckeln", vor allem am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (10. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie schon Schizo...Auf der einen soll alles Eingeschränkt oder Verboten werden weil man ja achso Angst um die Natur hat und auf der anderen seite hält man z.B. für den Winter Tourismus mal garnichts davon (z.B. Planung des Ausbau des Riedberger Horns oder beim Aus/Umbau der Ofterwschwanger Lifte oder was sonst noch so im Naturschutzgebiet dort gebaut wird...)

Kann man einfach nicht mehr für voll halten


----------



## BiBaBergler (10. Juli 2018)

zum Thema für Voll nehmen:

Der BM von Oberreute ist da ähnlich unterwegs. In einem Zeitungsartikel beschwert er sich, dass die MTBler den Weg in der Hausbachklamm kaputt fahren ... so viele sind da m. E. nicht gefahren, es war recht anspruchvoll. Und die 'Wegeschäden' ... a ordentliches Gewitter hat mehr Weg umgestaltet.
Im Gemeindegebiet Oberreute wurde mittlerweile der ursprünglich anspruchvolle, wurzelige Waldweg nahezu komplett mit verdichtetem Schotter versiegelt. Sämtliche Wurzeln, Wellen, Waldboden sind verschwunden. Wo früher der Weg um Bäume herumgeführt hatte, ist jetzt geradeaus planiert und begradigt.
Wenn noch Anlieger oder ein paar Wellen reingemacht würden, könnte man den Weg als Flowtrail bezeichnen. Ich würde mir noch kleine Tabels wünschen 
Mittlerweile fahren recht viele dort mit dem Bike, mit dem eBike sind mir auch schon Leute hochzu entgegen gekommen...
Laufen finde ich persönlich auf dem verdichteten Schotter nicht schön und die tolle Hausbachklamm hat massiv von ihrer natürlich Schönheit verloren.


----------



## Deleted387192 (10. Juli 2018)

Boah Mann ist langsam ein echter Jammer- und Weltuntergangs Thread geworden


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juli 2018)

Nur vorübergehend!


----------



## pib (15. Juli 2018)

Es ist erschreckend. Meine Hometrails sind seit diesem Jahr voll mit Touristen und ebikern. Da wo ich vor 1 bis 2 Jahren noch absolute Ruhe genossen habe, brettern nun ortsunkundige runter. Habe ich was verpasst!? Kam ein Buch über unsere trails raus? Oder liegt es an Strava und co? Oder erleben wir einen neuen Boom im Bereich Mtb/emtb? Ich habe keine Erklärung?

Habt ihr die gleiche Erfahrung auf euren hometrails gemacht dieses Jahr?


----------



## Hinouf (15. Juli 2018)

Bei mir zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Janosch23 (15. Juli 2018)

Mir war bislang die Dimension so nicht ganz bewußt:

https://www.schwaebische.de/ueberre...rch-eröffnet-am-1-oktober-_arid,10832482.html

Mal sehen wo sich die (5000) Gäste dann hin verteilen, wenn sie den Park dann doch mal verlassen - wandertechnisch oder mit dem (gemieteten E) Bike. Könnte voller werden ...


----------



## Roedler (15. Juli 2018)

Es werden allerorts die die Hotels vergrößert und Neue gebaut und gewünscht! 
http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallgae...ster-begruessen-Vorhaben-article10017869.html
Soll beim alten Aldi entstehen?

Stopfen wir das Allgäu zu!


----------



## Onkel_Bob (15. Juli 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend. Meine Hometrails sind seit diesem Jahr voll mit Touristen und ebikern. Da wo ich vor 1 bis 2 Jahren noch absolute Ruhe genossen habe, brettern nun ortsunkundige runter. Habe ich was verpasst!? Kam ein Buch über unsere trails raus? Oder liegt es an Strava und co? Oder erleben wir einen neuen Boom im Bereich Mtb/emtb? Ich habe keine Erklärung?
> 
> Habt ihr die gleiche Erfahrung auf euren hometrails gemacht dieses Jahr?



Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen - eher im Gegenteil. Ich war diese Woche in meiner alten Heimat unterwegs (Grüntentrail und Altstädter Hof). Es waren nur eine Hand voll Leute unterwegs. Die Hälfte mit MTB (ohne E). Kann so bleiben 

Gruß
Onkel Bob

PS: die Hüttenwirtin auf dem Altstädter Hof war bestimmt froh an den Mountainbikern. Die futtern wenigstens ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (15. Juli 2018)

Altstädter Hof hat mich letztens auch gewundert, dass die Wegerl (bis auf eine Stelle vielleicht) doch noch so gut ausschauen. Ein Ebiker ist den Trail rauf gefahren. Hoffe das nimmt nicht überhand. Das kann man doch wirklich über die Straße erledigen, oder?


----------



## Onkel_Bob (15. Juli 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Altstädter Hof hat mich letztens auch gewundert, dass die Wegerl (bis auf eine Stelle vielleicht) doch noch so gut ausschauen. Ein Ebiker ist den Trail rauf gefahren. Hoffe das nimmt nicht überhand. Das kann man doch wirklich über die Straße erledigen, oder?



Die Wege in der Ecke Altstädter Hof / Sonnenklause waren alle so, wie ich sie seit Jahren kenne, also kein "Verschleiß". Es sind hier wohl viele Mountainbiker unterwegs - eine matschige Stelle ab und zu konserviert die Spuren. Sonst ist da nix zu sehen.

Für E-Bikes bietet sich das Areal durch die vielen Weidezäune aber nicht wirklich an. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es Spaß macht, mit dem E-Bike einen Trail bergauf zu fahren. Aber was hilft die E-Unterstützung, wenn ich alle 5 Minuten den schweren Bock über einen Zaun heben muss? Da machen speziell angelegte Strecken wie Rabenberg oder Pod Smrkem sicher mehr Sinn.

Gruß
Onkel Bob


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Es werden allerorts die die Hotels vergrößert und Neue gebaut und gewünscht!
> http://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallgae...ster-begruessen-Vorhaben-article10017869.html
> Soll beim alten Aldi entstehen?
> 
> Stopfen wir das Allgäu zu!



Die Meldung ist von 2016! Das Hotel ist nach wie vor im Planungsstadium, da gibt es im Hintergrund wohl einige Probleme. Mir jedenfalls sind junge zahlungskräftige Gäste in einem ganzjährig genutzten Stadthotel deutlich lieber, als Ferienhaussiedlungen, die 50 Wochen im Jahr leer stehen.


----------



## Deleted387192 (20. Juli 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf-un...langer-bergen-fuer-15-millionen-euro_a5010414


----------



## Roedler (22. Juli 2018)

Ja, die wollen den auch Asphaltieren, um auch den nicht so trittsicheren eine entspannte Nutzung zu gewähren.
Und vielleicht kommt am Schecksee nun doch der lange erwartete Campingplatz!


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Juli 2018)

Dann könnte ich die Runde auch mit dem E-Bike fahren, wenn ich nicht mehr tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgaeu_tobias (23. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand, warum der Anstieg von Rettenberg-Acker nach Rettenberg-Bitterlis „Striezi-Pass“ genannt wird?

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Deleted387192 (24. Juli 2018)

Okay, sorry das Jammern und die Weltuntergangsstimmung sind berechtigt ... gibts dazu eine offizielle Antwort von Seiten DIMB ?


----------



## CrossX (24. Juli 2018)

Erst mal Verbotsschilder aufstellen und dann in Ruhe gucken, wie, wo und ob man Alternativrouten anbietet. Das macht natürlich total Sinn und wird auf viel Verständnis stoßen
Die neuen Routen führen dann vermutlich landschaftlich schön über Asphaltstraßen oder breite Forstwege, Ebikerfreundlich direkt bis vor die Almhütte. Aber auch keinen Meter weiter


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2018)

Wenns kui Strafge gibt isch doch eh wurscht......


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (24. Juli 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenns kui Strafge gibt isch doch eh wurscht......



Ich hoffe, das war Sarkasmus oder zumindest Ironie!


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2018)

allgaeu_tobias schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war Sarkasmus oder zumindest Ironie!


Nein mein voller Ernst.


----------



## allgaeu_tobias (24. Juli 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein mein voller Ernst.



So werden die gängigen Vorurteile befeuert: Mountainbiker halten sich an keine Regeln. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslose Egoisten.


----------



## Hinouf (24. Juli 2018)

Klar, rechtlich ändert sich nichts. Aber die Diskussionen mit selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs werden durch die Schilder unerträglich werden...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2018)

Die aktuelle Beschilderung ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht all derer, die sich im Allgäu bisher für "einvernehmliche" Lösungen engagiert haben und meines Erachtens ein ganz übler Affront gegenüber dem DAV und dem Bayerischen Umweltministerium, die gerade noch angekündigt hatten ein Modellkonzept für das Gebiet entwickeln zu wollen.

Nach dieser aktuellen Wendung dürfen auch wir unserere Zurückhaltung ablegen.

Bis auf diese neue Beschilderung hat sich in den letzten 25 Jahren an der Sach- und Rechtslage nichts geändert - entsprechend sollte man sich verhalten.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon beim Treffen am 25. November erklärt, dass man über die rechtliche Situation im Landkreis Oberallgäu im Bilde ist und falls es erforderlich werden würde, entsprechend reagieren wird, um rechtmäßige Zustände herzustellen.


----------



## homerjay (24. Juli 2018)

Die Bilder in der Zeitung wurden wohl extra bei Nebel gemacht, damit auf keinen Fall die Liftanlagen von Ofterschwang bzw. Bolsterlang zu sehen sind, die Skigebiete sind ja nicht allzu weit, und die liegen ebenfalls in diesem Landschaftsschutzgebiet, genauso wie der seit Jahren um- und angebaute Allgäuer Berghof. 

Neben dem Mountainbiken sind laut Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung alle Handlungen verboten, die den Charakter des Gebietes verändern oder dem in Abs. 1 genannten Schutzzweck zuwiderlaufen; das sind solche, die geeignet sind, die Natur zu schädigen, den Naturgenuss zu beeinträchtigen oder das Landschaftsbild zu verunstalten (§3 Abs. 2). 

Theoretisch bräuchte jeder einbetonierte Zaunpfahl eine Erlaubnis. Da sollte man mal nachfragen, beim Herrn Eberhard, der jetzt sein Herz für die Birkhühner entdeckt, die dem Liftneubau am Riedberger Horn ja hätten weichen müssen. Stören Biker die Birkhühner tatsächlich mehr als Wanderer? Ist das belegt? Auf welcher Grundlage wurden die Lift- und Hotelneubauten in dem Gebiet genehmigt? Ist das Gebiet überhaupt noch als schützenswerte Landschaft einzustufen? Immerhin wurde das Gebiet ja erst kürzlich verkleinert, um weiter am Allgäuer Berghof bauen zu können.

Vor diesem Hintergrund dürfte auch die Aussage zu werten sein, dass Bußgelder (derzeit) noch nicht verhängt werden. Die Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung steht angesichts der den letzten Jahrzehnten geschaffenen Fakten auf so tönernen Füßen, dass sie vermutlich nicht als rechtlich tragfähige Grundlage für ein Bußgeldbescheid angesehen werden könnte.

Die Tatsache, dass behördlicherseits Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden, noch bevor auch nur ansatzweise „offizielle“ Routen ausgeschildert werden, spricht Bände. Hier werden im Hintergrund längst Fakten geschaffen, während wir Biker vordergründig weiter hin gehalten werden. Welchen Sinn macht es da noch, sich ehrenamtlich für eine Lösung einzusetzen, mit der alle Beteiligten leben können? Ich glaube, die Zeit, die ich bisher in Sitzungen und Besprechungen verbracht habe, nutze ich besser anders. Ich gehe entweder zum Arbeiten (um mir die Bußgelder leisten zu können) oder zum biken (wer weiß wie lange ich das noch darf).

Und in 10 Jahren wundern sich dann Touristiker und Lokalpolitiker, dass das junge und zahlungskräftige Publikum lieber woanders hinfährt, als ins Allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (24. Juli 2018)

Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich absolut negativ zu sehen, wenn Bikeverbote verhängt werden. Was den betreffenden Weg Ri. Printschen-Hütte angeht, muss ich allerdings sagen, dass der ja nun wirklich kein Bike-Highlight ist. Wenn er noch so ist, wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe, ist das über weite Strecken ein schmaler tiefer Pfad durch Blaubeergesträuch, wo man kaum treten kann, da man sich sonst aushebelt. Zudem ist er steckenweise arg sumpfig, so dass kaum ein Durchkommen war. Oder ist der Weg inzwischen ausgebaut worden?
Ist denn die Abfahrt von der Höllritzer Alp ins Ostertal inzwischen wieder frei? Die Sperre sollte ja nur temorär sein.


----------



## pib (24. Juli 2018)

Also entweder ist ein Naturschutzgebiet ein Naturschutzgebiet, dann aber bitteschön auch ohne Wanderer und ohne skitourengeher. Dann kann ich das verstehen und voll akzeptieren. Aber nur eine Gruppe aussperren!? Niemals. Nicht mit mir. Solange da Wege sind die fahrbar sind, nutze ich sie. Ich mache nicht mehr kaputt als ein Wanderer bei einmaliger Benutzung.


----------



## Roedler (24. Juli 2018)

Auszug aus der Verordnung":
"(1) Der Erlaubnis des Landratsamtes Oberallgäu als Unterer Naturschutzbehörde bedarf, wer beabsichtigt, innerhalb des Schutzgebietes. 
e)     Straßen, Wege, Plätze wie Park-, Camping-, Sport- oder Spielplätze, Loipentrassen zu errichten oder zu ändern..."

Auszug aus dem Zeitungsartikel:
"Wir haben erst vor zwei Jahren die Wege für über 100000 Euro saniert..."

Welche Wege? Von der Höllrizza zur Prinscha? Na, wirklich?
Da haben sie ein ganzes Stück Alpweg mit ca. 3,5m reinplaniert! Erst dann wird es schmäler. Des Stuck hat 100000 Euro gekostet? Wer verdient da? Wer verdient bei oben angeführten aus der Verordnung? Wo hat der Naturschutz seine Grenzen und wer verschiebt sie, wenn sein Geldbeutel stimmt?

Oder meint Hubert H. den Weg vom Höllrizer- Eck runter? Der hat mit besagter Situation nichts zu tun! Also irgend was stimmt da nicht.
Vielleicht stimmt nur das Geld??

Verarschen muss man sich nicht lassen. Ich habe auch irgendwie eine Schwäche 2 Meter zu schätzen....
Dia hauwat Weg in isrig Bearg und wir machat`se hie! Ja, des glübet`se seal it!


----------



## BiBaBergler (24. Juli 2018)

Haha ... die offiziellen im LK OA sind schon die geilsten Typen. Merken die noch was?


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2018)

allgaeu_tobias schrieb:


> So werden die gängigen Vorurteile befeuert: Mountainbiker halten sich an keine Regeln. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslose Egoisten.


Nennt man in solch einem Fall "zivilen Ungehorsam".
Finde ich ein gutes Mittel gegen Willkür.


----------



## Deleted387192 (25. Juli 2018)

...ihr habt schon gesehen, dass es 50 Verbotsschilder sind die aufgestellt werden sollen? In besonders schützenswerten Region!!!! Da fällt nicht nur das exemplarisch dargestellte langweilige Stück drunter, sondern sicherlich auch Trails, die jeder von uns gerne fährt....


----------



## homerjay (25. Juli 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> ...ihr habt schon gesehen, dass es 50 Verbotsschilder sind die aufgestellt werden sollen? In besonders schützenswerten Region!!!! Da fällt nicht nur das exemplarisch dargestellte langweilige Stück drunter, sondern sicherlich auch Trails, die jeder von uns gerne fährt....



Da wird man sehr genau darauf achten müssen, wo die Schilder stehen, nicht der gesamte Naturpark Nagelfluhkette ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet und nur in den Landschaftsschutzgebieten gilt die 2m Regel.


----------



## Roedler (25. Juli 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Da wird man sehr genau darauf achten müssen, wo die Schilder stehen, nicht der gesamte Naturpark Nagelfluhkette ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet und nur in den Landschaftsschutzgebieten gilt die 2m Regel.



Ja, da werden wir mal die Augen auf halten. Ggf. hier sammeln?

Hier mal ein Überblick über die LSG im OA/Bayern...
https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayerna...9&layers=e0d3ec70-007a-11e0-be74-0000779eba3a

Stimmt das in etwa noch? Bin selber überrascht was LSG ist und was nicht!


----------



## Janosch23 (26. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht auch mal wieder was fürs Auge ... 
Letztens auf der Kugel, die inzwischen auch touristisch aufgemotzt wurde. Mal sehen wann hier die ersten "Hinweisschilder" stehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (26. Juli 2018)

Die jetzt bekannt gemachten Verbote sind wohl erst der Anfang. Viele Grundstückseigentümer machen die Sperrung bestimmter Wege zur Bedingung für ihre Unterschrift unter die Gestattungsverträge, die wiederum Voraussetzung für die Ausweisung "offizieller" Strecken sind.


----------



## derfati (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo ins Allgäu. Ist der "Allgäu-Cross"
(https://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/t...routenbeschreibung-und-gps-daten.291221.2.htm)
noch "straffrei" zu fahren, oder muss ich ein Geldsackerl für evtl. Strafen mitnehmen?Möchte die Tour nächste Woche fahren.
Btw.: Laut der Karte bin ich in meinem Heimrevier ausschließlich in LSGs unterwegs...
Beste Grüße in den Süden.


----------



## Roedler (27. Juli 2018)

derfati schrieb:


> Hallo ins Allgäu. Ist der "Allgäu-Cross"
> (https://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/t...routenbeschreibung-und-gps-daten.291221.2.htm)
> noch "straffrei" zu fahren, oder muss ich ein Geldsackerl für evtl. Strafen mitnehmen?Möchte die Tour nächste Woche fahren.
> Btw.: Laut der Karte bin ich in meinem Heimrevier ausschließlich in LSGs unterwegs...
> Beste Grüße in den Süden.



Ja, da sind Abschnitte die du eigentlich nicht fahren darfst! Und in Österreich eh nicht.

Du schreibst von Heimrevier und kennst dich nicht aus?


----------



## derfati (27. Juli 2018)

Mein Heimrevier ist der Spessart. Dort ist auch fast alles Landschaftsschutzgebiet laut der Karte. Dort kenne ich mich sehr gut aus. Danke.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Juli 2018)

Da ja hinter der Kappleralm wegen Baumfellarbeiten geschlossen ist hats mich mal in den Bikepark Hindelang verschlagen.
Alle sehr nett dort und auch Bike orientiert, Wanderer grüßen nett und alle teilen sich das Revier.
Also, geht doch.
Zum Bikepark selber kann ich nur die schwarze Strecke empfehlen, finde die gelbe nur unterhalb der Hälfte brauchbar und für Anfänger geeignet. Ich zumindest habe mich auf der schwarzen Line mit meinem Enduro sehr wohl gefühlt und war überrascht wie gut man dort auch an Sprüngen ausweichen kann oder sich langsam herantasten könnte.
Der Preis selber ist ebenfalls unschlagbar 21,- für nen halben Tag ist mehr als fair.
Egal, morgen Sonntag wieder hin...
Gruß Norman


----------



## Deleted387192 (3. August 2018)

... wenn wir jetzt die Bikes gegen Laufschuhe tauschen, dann dürfen wir auch wieder auf Trails der Nagelfluhkette.... im Zuge einer offiziellen Veranstaltung.... irgendwie kommt man sich leicht verarscht vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (3. August 2018)

Halten wir mal fest:
- Alpwirtschaft ist OK. Tausende Kühe hinterlassen kaum Spuren. 
- Jäger sind OK. Die hinterlassen auch kaum Spuren mit ihren Jeeps und Strassen. 
- Forstwirtschaft ist OK. Die hinterlassen auch kaum Spuren mit den schweren Gerätschaften. 
- Wintersport ist OK. Guckt euch mal an was gerade am Fellhorn (Kanzelwandhaus) passiert. Kaum Spuren. 
- Wandern für Rentner und Fussfaule und das Bauen von Bergbahnen ist OK. Auch das im Einklang mit der Natur. 
- Klettern, Klettersteige, Trailrunning auch alles OK. 

Habe ich Nutzergruppen vergessen?

Aber kein Platz für ein paar Mountainbiker die einfach nur ihren Bergsport betreiben wollen!?
Und wir hinterlassen die meisten Schäden mit unsere grobstolligen Reifen. Ja neee is klaaaa .
Das haue ich jedem um die Ohren, der mir am Berg blöd kommt. Ride on .


----------



## Roedler (5. August 2018)

Aktuelle Bilder vom Weg von Höllriza zur Prinscha.







Ja, es waren Bikespuren zu sehen. Man muss aber schon eher suchen. Es sind auch Spuren von Rothaxata Stockenten zu sehen.
Ansonsten sieht der Weg so aus.



Da ist nichts kaputtgeradelt. Aber schon garnicht! Der Weg sieht wie vor 10-20Jahren aus!

Sehr schön sind die Hagpfähl aus Kunststoff. Das Blau macht sich besonders in dem LSG und das hält dann auch 1000 Jahre! Nachhaltig nennt man das.


----------



## Roedler (5. August 2018)

Hier Spuren des besonders zerstörerischen neue Enduroreifen Huf.



Unweit vom Weg müssen die enormen Schäden durch die massen von rücksichtlosen MTB`ler mit schwerm Gerät beseitigt werden.


Keine 400 Meter Luftlinie steht schon die Verstärkung


----------



## Roedler (5. August 2018)

Alpe Höllrizen, die Mautstrasse führt genau bis dort hin. An manchen schönen Tagen stehen da nicht 10-20-30 Autos, sondern dann viel mehr!
Besonders Naturverträglich. Gut das Fahrräder auch nur bis fast genau da hin dürfen!


Bild ist ca. um 08:30 Uhr aufgenommen.


----------



## Deleted387192 (5. August 2018)

Tut sich von offizieller Seite etwas zu dem Thema? Interessiert bestimmt auch die vielen Mitlesenden der anderen Seite... ah sorry die sind ja mit dem Wolf beschäftigt....oder hat einer von Euch das Kalb gerissen?...


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. August 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Tut sich von offizieller Seite etwas zu dem Thema? Interessiert bestimmt auch die vielen Mitlesenden der anderen Seite... ah sorry die sind ja mit dem Wolf beschäftigt....oder hat einer von Euch das Kalb gerissen?...



War vielleicht ein hungriger MTBler ... hat noch was zum grillen für den Overnighter gebraucht, damit er am nächsten Tag, frisch gestärkt, wieder Wege kaputt downhillen  kann. 
[Ironie off]


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. August 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> War vielleicht ein hungriger MTBler ... hat noch was zum grillen für den Overnighter gebraucht, damit er am nächsten Tag, frisch gestärkt, wieder Wege kaputt downhillen  kann.
> [Ironie off]


Woher wusstest du das


----------



## BiBaBergler (6. August 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Woher wusstest du das





Aber mal im Ernst, was in der Zeitung steht, wird gleich mal der Abschuss des Wolfes gefordert vom Herrn Landrat gefordert...
Ist ja schon mal wieder ne tolle Ansage!
Bruno II.


----------



## swindle (6. August 2018)

In / Bei Nesselwang steht wohl seit kurzem ein Verbotsschild am Weg zum Edelsberg hoch. Dort, auf dem breiten, planierten Weg wo die Touris hochlatschen die mit der Bahn hochfahren. Ich hab keine Ahnung mit welcher Begründung das Schild aufgestellt wurde.


----------



## lapalmarolfi (7. August 2018)

Kann mal jemand ein Bild des "Informationsverbotsschildes" der Nagelfluhkette posten?
Bin nicht daran vorbeigekommen, musste ein paar andere (natürlich ausreichend breite ) trails am WE fahren, nur nette Wanderer getroffen, keine Schäden am Weg verursacht oder gesehen, wie immer halt....

Ja, der Artikel zum Wolf ist wirklich der Hammer. Ein Tier (von dem niemand ausser dem Landrat wirklich sichere Kenntnis hat, er ist als Agrarjournalist - was auch immer das ist - da sicher der Experte) und zwei (in Worten: zwei!) tote Kälber läuten das Ende der Landwirtschaft, der Alpwirtschaft, des Tourismus und überhaupt des ganzen Allgäus ein.
Es ist erschreckend, wie engstirnig und rückständig manche Menschen sind.
Aber wie immer: schön laut schreien und jammern, dann wird einem vielleicht geglaubt...

Sorry, aber ich bin aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (7. August 2018)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein Bild des "Informationsverbotsschildes" der Nagelfluhkette posten?
> Bin nicht daran vorbeigekommen, musste ein paar andere (natürlich ausreichend breite ) trails am WE fahren, nur nette Wanderer getroffen,



https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...-mountainbiker-in-der-nagelfluhkette_a5010630


----------



## Normansbike (7. August 2018)

Wo war denn der Kotzsmilie hin...

Geld von Touristen haben wollen, aber dann direkt mal aussondern von MTbern.


----------



## pib (8. August 2018)

Kolleg von mir ist am Sonntag alleine den Stuiben gefahren. Wurde direkt im oberen Bereich dann vom Älpeler angehalten und wurde auf das Verbot hingewiesen und er solle schieben, solange er jetzt vom Älpeler noch gesehen wird.... Ist schon mächtig Antistimmung gegen uns Rattfahrer.


----------



## Normansbike (8. August 2018)

In Bad Hindelang ist das eine ganz andere Welt.
Die sind sehr offen für Mtb und bekommen Wanderer ebenfalls zu genüge.
Caffee‘s und dergleichen sind voll und somit tust der Infrastruktur sehr gut.
Erst wenn die Einheimischen erkennen das ihre Jugend in die Städte zieht da im eigenen Städle nur noch fürs ältere Semester was ist, bekommen Sie es geschnallt.
Mtb ist nun mal die Zukunft...

Bei uns war das Problem mit dem Nürburgring und den anliegenden Dörfgen wo die ganzen Touristen Fahrer durchfuhren und somit viel Verkehr war. Ja so viel Verkehr das es alle Anwohner störte und die Umgehung her musste. Mit Presse und Eigeninitiative ging man die Sache Jahre lang an.
Die Umgebung ist da!
Doch die Dörfgen werden kleiner und nur nach paar Jahren kam der Bericht das man nicht versteht warum alle wegziehen außer den Alten.

Infrastruktur ist das Zauberwort

Keine Autos mit Hobbyrennfahrern die dort kurz mal Brötchen holen oder einen Kaffee trinken bevor oder danach....
Keine Übernachtungen...
Keine Garagen die zu Höchstpreisen angeboten werden.
Keine Werkstatt.
Keine Tanke


.


----------



## Hinouf (8. August 2018)

Sorry, aber in Hindelang will keiner Radler sehen. Die einzige Ausnahme ist der Bikepark. Aber wehe du fährst ein paar Meter im Bereich der Hornbahn weiter, dann hast du Verbotsschilder zum abwinken.


----------



## Roedler (8. August 2018)

Eben, in Hindelnag ist es eben überhaupt keine andere Welt. Auf der Terrasse vom Obra´Horn (Bergstation der Bahn) schaut man direkt auf das erste Bike Verbotsschild. Wie kommt man zu einer gegenteiligen Behauptung?


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. August 2018)

Rund um Hindelang gibts nur Verbotsschilder, ein paar mittlerweile auch nimmer


----------



## Normansbike (8. August 2018)

Ok!
Ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen !?
Aber wenn ihr es sagt !

Ist ja auch Wurscht. Hier im Rheinland hält es sich in Grenzen und es gibt sehr wenige Verbote. Wenn dann eher im Siebengebirge und dort im Naturschutzgebiet vereinzelt.


----------



## Deleted387192 (8. August 2018)

Warum jetzt das Siebengebirge? Ich glaube in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (9. August 2018)

Hindelang als Positivbeispiel heranzuziehen ist eine glatte Themaverfehlung. Und zwar nicht nur in Bezug auf Mountainbikefreundlichkeit, sondern auch im Hinblick auf den Tourismus im Allgemeinen. Das Übernachtungsplus kommt nur durch zwei Hotels im Oberjoch zustande, der Rest befindet sich seit über 20 Jahren im Sinkflug. Schau Dir mal die Leerstände im Ort an und eine vernünftige Gastronomie gibt es da schon lange nicht mehr.

Mittlerweile ist in Hindelang, wenn überhaupt, nur noch die Rollatorenfraktion unterwegs. Gerade das Beispiel Hindelang sollte eigentlich deutlich zeigen, wohin Stillstand führt, aber das hat man auch im restlichen Allgäu noch nicht kapiert und grenzt lieber das junge zahlungskräftige Publikum im blinden Aktionismus mit unüberlegten Verboten aus, anstatt mal ein durchdachtes Konzept vorzustellen, das alle Beteiligten zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Deleted387192 (9. August 2018)

Bringt sich die DIMB dazu ein?


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Bringt sich die DIMB dazu ein?


Nein, aber ich habs mal meiner Mutter gemeldet, mal schauen ob die was unternimmt.


----------



## Deleted387192 (9. August 2018)

Ach dann hat die zur Ablenkung den Wolf ausgesetzt?


----------



## Oshiki (9. August 2018)

Die in Hindelang/Oberstorf sind eh Wegelagerer. Was die inzwischen für einen Parkplatz wollen ist schon heftig.


----------



## Roedler (9. August 2018)

Für's Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRANSITION (9. August 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Die in Hindelang/Oberstorf sind eh Wegelagerer. Was die inzwischen für einen Parkplatz wollen ist schon heftig.


Für den Parkplatz am Bikepark/Skilift?


----------



## Oshiki (9. August 2018)

Die wollen bis zu 5€ auf den verschiedenen Parkätzen. Aber lassen wir das besser. Bringt ja nix und trägt nicht zum Thema bei.
Ich habe mich nur über die Preise geärgert und das man auch auf Wanderparkplätzen zahlen muss.


----------



## beuze1 (9. August 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Rund um Hindelang gibts nur Verbotsschilder, ein paar mittlerweile auch nimmer



Du bleibst Deinen jugendsünden treu....


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Du bleibst Deinen jugendsünden treu....


Wahrscheinlich ist er mit‘m Helm an einem hängen geblieben


----------



## Normansbike (9. August 2018)

Dann hatte ich einen falschen, positiven, Eindruck von Hindelang bekommen!
Somit lassen wie das Thema und nehmen zur Kenntnis das Irrtümer erlaubt sind.


----------



## Stucka (10. August 2018)

Hindelang ist überall (zumindest im Oberallgäu)


----------



## Normansbike (10. August 2018)

Aber Werbung machen...
https://www.rad-mtb-arena-allgaeu.de/


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2018)

.


----------



## Oshiki (10. August 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Aber Werbung machen...
> https://www.rad-mtb-arena-allgaeu.de/


Im Ostallgäu ist es auch noch nicht so extrem wie im Oberallgäu.


----------



## pib (10. August 2018)

So eine "Lenkung" für den Otto-Normal-Rattfahrer ist ja perse nicht schlecht. Ich meine auf diese Weise kann man schon viel kanalisieren und vielleicht die Trails die für uns interressant sind entlasten. Aus meiner Sicht hat das eben so gar nichts mit unserem Sport zu tun. Aber gut ist es trotzdem, das es die Angebote gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapalmarolfi (10. August 2018)

@Roedler: danke für den Link, den Artikel kenne ich, aber ich hätte gerne mal das Schild gelesen.
Falls jemand ein Foto gemacht hat bitte posten.


----------



## Deleted387192 (17. August 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...-mountainbiker-in-der-nagelfluhkette_a5010630

Im Video sieht man die Schilder- und wieder die übliche Frage. Schaltet sich die neue DIMB IG ein, oder mit müssen der Wolf und die Mama es richten?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. August 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/immenstadt-so...-mountainbiker-in-der-nagelfluhkette_a5010630
> 
> Im Video sieht man die Schilder- und wieder die übliche Frage. Schaltet sich die neue DIMB IG ein, oder mit müssen der Wolf und die Mama es richten?


Ich kann keine offiziellen Schilder erkennen...oder meintest Du die Plakate? 
Stell doch auch welche auf: keine Wanderer mit roten Socken oder so. Hat vermutlich die selbe Rechtsverbindlichkeit...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2018)

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls - solange die Schilder noch stehen - schon einmal angenehme Gespräche mit den Naturpark-Rangern, die für die  gemeinsame Aktion der Bayerischen Staatsforsten, der Gemeinde Blaichach und eben auch dem Verein Naturpark Nagelfluhkette e.V. den Kopf vor Ort hinhalten, um den Älplern einen Gefallen zu tun.

Was macht in der Zwischenzeit eigentlich die tatsächlich für den Vollzug der Landschaftsschutzverordnungen zuständige Behörde?

*Ausbau des Skigebiets am Riedberger Horn *
Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu hat überraschend den Bau eines neuen Speicherbeckens für die Kunstschneeproduktion inmitten eines Jahrtausende alten Moors am Riedberger Horn genehmigt. Die Förderung des „naturnahen Tourismus“ in der Region wird damit zur Farce.

16.08.2018
Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu hat überraschend den Bau eines neuen Speicherbeckens für die Kunstschneeproduktion im Skigebiet Grasgehren am Riedberger Horn genehmigt. Die Planungen sind dabei nicht nur aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht kritisch zu bewerten, da das Projekt in einem sensiblen Moorgebiet realisiert werden soll. Es wird somit massive Auswirkungen auf schützenswerte Lebensräume und Arten wie das Birkhuhn haben.

Landesbund für Vogelschutz (LBV) und BUND Naturschutz (BN) sind zudem überrascht und enttäuscht über die Genehmigung zu einer Zeit, in der zeitgleich bei persönlichen Gesprächen mit dem Landrat und den Bürgermeistern der betroffenen Gemeinden eigentlich nach einer gemeinsamen Kompromisslösung gesucht wurde. Auch die angekündigte Förderung des naturverträglichen Tourismus durch die Staatsregierung mit einer Summe von 20 Millionen Euro wird so ad absurdum geführt. 

Dr. Norbert Schäffer, LBV-Vorsitzender: „Die Staatsregierung spricht von naturverträglichem Tourismus und dem Schutz klimarelevanter Moore – und gleichzeitig genehmigt der Landrat, dass enorm viele tausend Kubikmeter Torf am Riedberger Horn einfach weggebaggert werden. Eklatanter kann der Widerspruch zwischen Worten und Taten im Naturschutz nicht sein. Der LBV wird gegen den Genehmigungsbescheid wie
auch gegen den sofortigen Maßnahmenvollzug prozessieren, um diese Naturzerstörung zu verhindern“.

Richard Mergner, BN-Vorsitzender: „Der nun genehmigte Ausbau ist alles andere als naturverträglich und daher nicht vereinbar mit den Versprechungen eines naturnahen Öko-Tourismus. Wir sind entsetzt, dass die Genehmigung sogar mit einem Sofortvollzug erteilt wurde und noch im August mit ersten Maßnahmen zu rechnen ist. Wir haben daher Antrag auf Wiederherstellung der aufschiebenden Wirkung gestellt. Wir laden Ministerpräsident Markus Söder zu einem Ortstermin ein, denn die Planung stellt die von ihm vorgestellten Ergebnisse des ‚Friedensgipfels zum Riedberger Horn‘ in der Staatskanzlei auf den Kopf.“

Noch am Vortag der Genehmigung ging ein Schreiben des Oberallgäuer Landrats bei LBV und BN ein, in dem eine gemeinsame Kompromisslösung beim Ausbau des Skigebiets Grasgehren inklusive Speicherbecken gewünscht wurde. Umso überraschender für die Naturschützer kam beinahe zeitgleich der sofortige Genehmigungsbescheid für einen Schneiteich, der am geplanten Standort von den Naturschutzverbänden seit langem kategorisch abgelehnt wird. Eine Modernisierung der Anlagen im Skigebiet Grasgehren wird von den Verbänden grundsätzlich mitgetragen, um die wirtschaftliche und touristische Attraktivität in der Region zu erhalten. Der ausgewählte Standort für den Schneiteich liegt jedoch in einer biologisch hoch sensiblen Zone. Es sind nicht nur klimarelevante Moore betroffen, deren besondere Schutzwürdigkeit erst kürzlich von der Staatsregierung mit einem Masterplan „Moore in Bayern“ bestärkt wurde. Im umliegenden Gebiet kommt zudem das vom Aussterben bedrohte Birkhuhn und weitere sensible Arten wie Alpensalamander und Raufußkauz vor.

Besonders fragwürdig erscheint den Verbänden die Genehmigung eines derart umstrittenen Projekts vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Staatsregierung für die Förderung eines „naturverträglichen Öko-Tourismus“ den Gemeinden erst kürzlich 20 Millionen Euro Förderung in Aussicht stellte. Diese Zusage erteilte Ministerpräsident Söder, nachdem er der umstrittenen Skischaukel am Riedberger Horn im April eine Absage erteilt hatte. Im Rahmen eines 5-Punkte-Plans sollte durch die Förderung der naturverträgliche Tourismus in der Region zu einem „Natur-Meilenstein mit enormer Strahlkraft“ ausgebaut werden.

„Durch den Bescheid mit Sofortvollzug kann theoretisch noch heute der erste Bagger am Riedberger Horn anrollen. Da wir die Planungen nicht im Detail kennen, bitten wir die Besucherinnen und Besucher, uns jetzt oder in Zukunft mitzuteilen, wenn die Bauarbeiten vor Ort beginnen.“, so Schäffer.

„Solange der Ausbau des Riedberger Horns nicht rechtlich verbindlich ad acta gelegt, die Zone C des Alpenplans wiederhergestellt ist und der Ausbau der bestehenden Skigebiete naturverträglich erfolgt, sind die bisherigen Versprechungen nur Lippenbekenntnisse, auf die wir uns leider nicht verlassen können.“ so Mergner.

Gemeinsame_Pressemitteilung_des BUND und LBV zum Ausbau_des Skigebiet_Riedberger_Horn.pdf


----------



## Oshiki (17. August 2018)

Da weiß man doch schon wen man im Herbst nicht wählen braucht!


----------



## homerjay (17. August 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu hat überraschend den Bau eines neuen Speicherbeckens für die Kunstschneeproduktion inmitten eines Jahrtausende alten Moors am Riedberger Horn genehmigt. Die Förderung des „naturnahen Tourismus“ in der Region wird damit zur Farce.



Was ist an dieser Entscheidung überraschend?

Die Planungen haben schon in der letzten Skisaison begonnen und daß was gemacht wird, war schon klar, noch bevor das Ende der Skischaukel öffentlich verkündet wurde. Es kann doch garnicht sein, daß die Naturschutzvertreter vor Ort das nicht mitbekommen haben.

Die Verbotsschilder sind angesichts der massiven Baumaßnahmen natürlich eine Farce. 

Auf dem Allgäutag haben die Herren Söder und Klotz noch von den vielen Millionen Euro geschwärmt, die am Riedberger Horn jetzt zur Verfügung stehen, um den naturnahen Tourismus zu fördern.


----------



## BiBaBergler (17. August 2018)

Haha ... die Politiker sind so a Lügen**%§$§§$$%%!!! ... 

Übrigens wenn man Wikipedia den Herrn Klotz sucht steht da folgendes: 
_Zitat: Von den Naturschutzverbänden LBV und BN wurde Anton Klotz dafür kritisiert, dass er im Hintersteiner Tal auch nach eigener Aussage gegen die Gesetzeslage ein Kleinwasserkraftwerk genehmigte. Für das Kraftwerk sollte die Ostrach oberhalb eines Natur-, Landschafts- und Vogelschutzgebiets, das auch als Naturdenkmal ausgewiesen ist, durch eine Betonmauer aufgestaut werden.[4] Im November 2017 erklärte das Verwaltungsgericht Augsburg die Genehmigung des Kraftwerks für unrechtmäßig.[5]
_
Mein Urteil hierzu wäre, das der Herr Landrat generell auf die Natur pfeift...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. August 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Haha ... die Politiker sind so a Lügen**%§$§§$$%%!!! ...
> 
> Mein Urteil hierzu wäre, das der Herr Landrat generell auf die Natur pfeift...



Und wir sollten auf so einen Herrn Landrat pfeifen


----------



## BiBaBergler (19. August 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und wir sollten auf so einen Herrn Landrat pfeifen



Ich darf in OA leider nicht wählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (21. August 2018)

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach solche Schilder aufhängen....


----------



## BiBaBergler (21. August 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einfach solche Schilder aufhängen....Anhang anzeigen 764915



Solche Schilder sieht man öfters außerhalb des Allgäus. 
Das sensibilisiert beide Seiten für den gegenseitigen Respekt voreinander und funktioniert nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen ziemlich gut.
... nur werde ich irgendwie den Verdacht nicht los, das so eine einfach Lösung für das Allgäu zu fortschrittlich ist...


----------



## kamikater (21. August 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> ... nur werde ich irgendwie den Verdacht nicht los, das so eine einfach Lösung für das Allgäu zu fortschrittlich ist..


Das sehe ich auch so! Wäre ja viel zu einfach!


----------



## pib (22. August 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Solche Schilder sieht man öfters außerhalb des Allgäus.
> Das sensibilisiert beide Seiten für den gegenseitigen Respekt voreinander und funktioniert nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen ziemlich gut.
> ... nur werde ich irgendwie den Verdacht nicht los, das so eine einfach Lösung für das Allgäu zu fortschrittlich ist...



Ja bin grad in Davos. Obwohl hier die MTBler mit den Bahnen hoch gekarrt werden, und somit noch viel mehr als im Allgäu auf den Wegen los ist, klappt das hier super gechillt zwischen Hikern und Bikern.


----------



## Ascom87 (24. August 2018)

Bin ja bei euch im Thread eher stiller Mitleser aufgrund "Nachbarschaft", aber das hier ist mir doch nen Post wert..... schön existierende Wege sperren und "kanalisieren".

*Gigantisches Bike-Valley in Balderschwang geplant
Bike-Park nahe Riedberger Horn könnte größter Deutschlands werden – Farce des „naturnahen Tourismus“ geht weiter*

*Hilpoltstein, 24.08.18 – Nach dem beabsichtigten Bau eines Schneiteichs im sensiblen Moorgebiet bei Grasgehren soll es nun auch der anderen Balderschwanger Talseite in Sichtweite des Riedberger Horns an den Kragen gehen. So liegen dem LBV aktuell Pläne zum Bau eines gigantischen Bike-Parks am Gelbhansekopf / Balderschwang vor. Geplant ist der Trassenausbau von mindestens 25 Kilometern für Mountainbikes. Die Räder könnten dazu mit der bestehenden Seilbahn transportiert werden. „Das Vorhaben ist unfassbar“, so Dr. Norbert Schäffer, Vorsitzender des LBV, „Die Staatsregierung hat erst vor kurzem für die Förderung eines naturverträglichen Öko-Tourismus den Gemeinden Balderschwang und Obermaiselstein 20 Millionen Euro Förderung in Aussicht gestellt“. Diese Zusage erteilte Ministerpräsident Söder, nachdem er der umstrittenen Skischaukel am Riedberger Horn im April eine Absage erteilt hatte. Mittels des angekündigten 5-Punkte-Plans sollte, vor allem durch die Förderung des naturverträglichen Tourismus, die Region zu einem „Natur-Meilenstein mit enormer Strahlkraft“ ausgebaut werden.*

Nach Information des LBVs sind zur Errichtung des „Bike-Parks“ von einem privaten Investor größere Baumaßnahmen auf labilem Boden geplant. „Fast 100 Prozent der Flächen am Gelbhansekopf sind Schutzwald, Moore oder andere besonders geschützte Biotope, die einfach überbaut werden sollen“, so Schäffer. Der LBV befürchtet, dass auch regelmäßig außerhalb der vorgeschlagenen Abfahrtsrouten gefahren wird und flächendeckende Störungen der scheuen Raufußhühner, wie Auerhuhn und Birkhuhn, erfolgen. Dies zeigt sich bereits in anderen Gebieten mit deutlich kleineren Anlagen, wie zum Beispiel am Imberger Horn. „Eine weitere Planung, die neben dem neuen Speicherbecken für die Kunstschneeproduktion im Skigebiet Grasgehren, aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht kritisch ist“, erklärt der LBV-Vorsitzende.

Für den LBV ist das Vorhaben in keinster Weise mit den Zielen eines sanften, naturnahen Tourismus vereinbar. So könnte doch eine Art „Disneyland“ entstehen, das Ministerpräsident Dr. Markus Söder im Großraum Riedberger Horn eigentlich nach eigener Aussage verhindern wollte. Skandalös ist außerdem, dass für die Umsetzung des Bike-Valleys zusätzliche Fördergelder der Tourismusförderung über das Bayerische Wirtschaftsministerium abgerufen werden könnten.

Eine Karte mit den geplanten Trassen gibt es unter www.lbv.de/presse.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2018)

Wer braucht schon Moore und Schutzwald, habe auch noch nie ein Birkhuhn auf der schwarzen Strecke am Imberger Horn getroffen.
Finde ich gut mit dem Bikepark, immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (24. August 2018)

Hab mir schon immer gedacht das das Balderschwanger Ski-Gebiet für nen Bikepark perfekt wäre (weil man fast 360° Grad vom Sessellift aus Strecken runterbauen könnte. Hätte aber nie gedacht das wirklich so was geplant wird (weils ja bisher auch garkein Sommerbetrieb der Seilbahn gibt - also keine Ergänzung des Sommerbetriebs darstellt).
Ein neuer / guter Park im Allgäu wär natürlich toll, Kanalisierung und Sperrungen weil es ja nen weitern Park gibt natürlich nicht. Aus Naturschutzsicht natürlich auch nicht gut (Ok, der Park wäre komplett auf dem Gebiet des Skiegebietes, also halten sich Neuerschließungen im Rahmen - aber Kommerz steht halt wieder über allem und dann immer den Grund "Naturschutz" vorschieben um Verbote zu fordern)
Also bin da ziemlich zwiegespalten

Edit...ne eigentlich wär nen Park dort geil  (das wird sowieso nix)


----------



## pib (24. August 2018)

Fätt. Jetzt macht es auch Sinn das die passstrasse stetig ausgebaut wurde.... und über das Lochbachtal ist der Park sogar direkt ohne Auto Einsatz mit dem Bike von Süden aus erreichbar.


----------



## Roedler (24. August 2018)

Gleicher Investor wie am Grünten? 
Zugegeben, das schaut Mega aus! Aber ich hab da ein lachends und weinendes Auge. Außer dem Naturschutz, was auch richtig ist, kommen da noch die Grundstückseigner dazu. Sowas ist im Allgäu sehr sehr schwer!  Oder gehört das alles dem Einen?
Brauch ich jetzt den Stixener nicht mehr kaufen...


----------



## MC² (24. August 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Moore und Schutzwald, habe auch noch nie ein Birkhuhn auf der schwarzen Strecke am Imberger Horn getroffen.
> Finde ich gut mit dem Bikepark, immer her damit.


I hab mal Quer im BR angschrieben die prüfen des obs für die Sendung interessant ist. Könnts dene ja ja auch noch mal schreiben, is echt a Witz.


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. August 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gleicher Investor wie am Grünten?


DIe haben doch jetzt 20 Mio für den schonenden Tourismus bekommen, das sollte doch reichen.
Wäre dann auch mal endlich gut angelegtes Steuergeld.


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2018)

Wenn man nun die Stimmung in Richtung Mountainbike im Allgäu wieder aufhellen möchte, dann sollte man hier geschlossen gegen diese Planung auftreten. Warum?

Man befindet sich in einem Naturschutzgebiet *(spätere Anmerkung: stimmt nicht, das betroffene Gebiet fällt nicht unter diese Einschränkungen)*, so sollte man das erschließen von neuen Wegen doch eher ablehnen und eher das Verbot, die bestehenden Sachen zu nutzen, aufheben. Letztere muss dann ja immerhin noch aus eigener Muskelkraft erreichen und dass sortiert ein wenig aus. (Mit dem EBike relativiert sich die Aussage allerdings ein wenig, aber immerhin ist der Akku mal leer.) Immerhin regt man sich über die Maßnahmen der Älpler und sonstigen Institutionen hier drin ja auch auf. Sobald es das eigene Wohl angeht, ist scheinbar wieder die Hälfte damit einverstanden.

Der Bikepark kann nur ein mittelmäßiger werden. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass wir hier doch ganz andere Möglichkeiten haben, so will man auf ca. 350 hm etwas hin zaubern. Dies entspricht ungefähr einem Bikepark in den Mittelgebirgen. Den Mut, die Sachen so zu bauen wie in Lac Blanc, Spicak oder Jachymov (Bozi Dar), hat niemand in Deutschland.

Balderschwang ist verkehrstechnisch recht schlecht angebunden. Von Kempten aus, braucht es ca. 45 - 60 Minuten bis man da hinten drin ist. Die Passstrasse gilt als Unfallschwerpunkt, gerade auch für Motorradfahrer. Es würde sich somit die Belastung auf die Verkehrsteilnehmer erhöhen. Mit den Öffentlichen sieht es noch schlechter aus.


----------



## Roedler (25. August 2018)

Woher hast du, dass es sich da um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt?
Nach meiner Info ist es weder Naturschutzgebeit noch Landschaftschutzgebiet. Es gehört zum Naturpark Nagelfluhkette mehr nicht, oder?
Wegen der Auerhühner und Birkhühner ist wohl die Gegend um den Hochschelpen gemeint. Ja, dann muss man die Wege auch für Wanderer sperren, das Stockgeklapper und die roten Haxen vertreiben selbst mich. Wie geht es da den Hühnern?
Die Planung scheint im ersten Blick für uns MTB´ler schon attraktiv, aber der angesprochene eher geringe Höhenunterschied relativiert für mich irgendwie alles.


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2018)

Ok, mit den Naturschutzgebiet hast du recht. Das stimmt so nicht, habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut und das falsch in Erinnerung gehabt.
Für die Stimmungsmache aufgrund der Nähe zum Riedberger scheint es aber wohl zu reichen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. August 2018)

Man kann ja auch einfach selber hinradeln direkt übers Riedberger Horn, dann kommen schon die ganzen Kemptner nicht zu uns.
Sind ja eigentlich au schu rotsockete Unterländer.


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. August 2018)

Also gut, mal die Ironie aus:
Ich brauche keinen Bikepark hier, gehe biken um mich fit zu halten, will dann Spass bergab haben, fertig.
Das Projekt ist irgend ein Hirngespinnst und wird bei uns eh nie durchgesetzt werden.
Ausserdem ist dieses Gebiet viel zu sensibel für so ein Projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2018)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass ein ordentlich gemachter Bikepark die Situation ein wenig entschärfen könnte? Nur weil du ihn nicht brauchst, heißt es ja nicht, dass das Interesse, auch bei den Einheimischen, daran nicht da wäre. Wie oft bin ich schon Hindelang Abends hoch getreten um eine Abfahrt zu machen. Wohlgemerkt, ich finde die Strecke absolut nicht super, aber derzeit die einzigste Möglichkeit hier in der Umgebung es mal halbwegs blind laufen zu lassen.
Um richtig schnell zu fahren muss man übrigens ziemlich fit sein. Von daher schließt deine Argumentation das eine mit dem anderen nicht aus. Der angesprochene Standort ist allerdings wirklich nichts wert.


----------



## Roedler (27. August 2018)

Hatten wir das schon? Wenn, entschuldigung, für mich war es ein neuer Beitrag.


----------



## Roedler (27. August 2018)

Doamol uin.






Wenn´s üfregt sagtas.


----------



## BiBaBergler (27. August 2018)

Wenn mi was aufregt, dann das, dass man fast nur noch Ebikes sieht und ständig neue Verbotsschilder aus dem Boden spriessen ... 
des Elektroglumb isch so übrig wie an Kropf!


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. August 2018)

Wir werden schon ständig mit grossen Augen beglotzt weil wir noch ehrlich den Berg rauffahren.
Und meist wird man auch noch gelobt.
Aber wir sehen nur noch EBiker und das nimt kein gutes Ende für uns alle.

Zum Park: Fahre auch des öfteren über Imberg hoch mit meinem Sohn und die Schwarze wieder runter, aber ich brauchs nicht unbedingt und mit einem neuen Park wird auch nicht mehr kanalisiert werden, Parkfahrer sind immer noch in der Minderheit.
Natürlich kostet das auch Kraft, aber Fittness bekomme ich nur vom Bikpark fahren keine, daß ist Fakt.
Oder warum gehen die Downhillprofis noch extra Rennrad fahren, ins Studio zum Pumpen und zum Biken ?!

Ausserdem ist der Park dann so schlecht erreichbar, die Riedbergpassstrasse ist doch ständig gesperrt und muss erneuert werden.
So am Arsch der Welt geht doch eh kaum jemand hin.


----------



## Hinouf (27. August 2018)

Wo siehst du den ebiker. Seh ja nicht mal ich welche


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. August 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Wo siehst du den ebiker. Seh ja nicht mal ich welche


Wenn ich mit meiner Frau fahre.........


----------



## Roedler (27. August 2018)

E-Biker sieht man überall da, wo es was zu Trinken und Essen gibt. Überall da wo Wegweiser das Ziel vorgeben. Überall da wo auch die anderen Massen sich bewegen.

Sieht man doch auch in den beiden Filmchen.

Buhl´s Alp, Scheidwang, Käser, Dietersbach, Traufbach, Giebelhaus, Grüntenhütte, Derb, Kamineck,Bärenfalle, Siedler, Pfarr, Juget, Ochsen ... was soll man noch alles alles aufzählen?

 Und immer öfter auch weiter, denn die Jungen entdecken das gemütliche Motorzweirad so langsam für sich!


----------



## Deleted387192 (27. August 2018)

... des is jetzt paradox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (27. August 2018)

Wegen der Werbung?


----------



## Hinouf (27. August 2018)

...


----------



## Roedler (27. August 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist der Park dann so schlecht erreichbar, die Riedbergpassstrasse ist doch ständig gesperrt und muss erneuert werden.
> So am Arsch der Welt geht doch eh kaum jemand hin.




Brandnertal und Serfaus sind doch auch nicht besser zu erreichen. Denke das wäre nicht der Casus Knacksus.
Langsamer Sessellift und geringer Höhenunterschied.......eher?

Allem in allem gäbe es aber bestimmt bessere Orte im Gai für einen anständigen Bikepark.


Auch noch was:


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. August 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Zum Park: Fahre auch des öfteren über Imberg hoch mit meinem Sohn und die Schwarze wieder runter, aber ich brauchs nicht unbedingt und mit einem neuen Park wird auch nicht mehr kanalisiert werden, Parkfahrer sind immer noch in der Minderheit.
> Natürlich kostet das auch Kraft, aber Fittness bekomme ich nur vom Bikpark fahren keine, daß ist Fakt.
> Oder warum gehen die Downhillprofis noch extra Rennrad fahren, ins Studio zum Pumpen und zum Biken ?!
> 
> ...



Na ja, schon eine etwas einseitige Sicht...nur weil man selber eher kein Park Fahrer ist.
Ist halt eine andere Art zu biken und hat durchaus seine Berechtigung. Auf natürlichen Weg kann man es nie so krachen lassen (aus Rücksicht auf Wander oder die Natur).
Das Bergabfahren keine Fittness bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln, da es sehr wohl anstrengend ist (sieht man ja an den Profis mit was für einem Puls die nach paar Metern abfahren). Ich würd mich einfach mal fragen warum da ein trainingseffekt eher ausbleibt. Wenn ich 2h bergauf fahr und nur 15min ab ist es kein wunder das das nicht so ins gewicht fällt. Wenn ich aber mal am Tag 10000Tm im Park abgefahren bin, fühl ich mich nicht weniger platt wie wenn ich ne 2500hm Tour gemacht hätte.
Das die Profis für die Fittness viel aufm Rennrad sitzen oder im Studio sind ist doch klar. Ich kenn so gut wie keinen Profisport in dem das nicht auch so ist (schau dir doch nur die CX Jungs an, die machen auch Grundlage Training auf der Straße und sind viel im Studio). Anderst gehts nicht...

Und zum Gebiet Balderschwang: Es schlecht reden weil der Lift nur 350hm hat, der war wohl noch nicht in vielen Parks. Spicak hat auch nur 350hm = also sch* Park, Serfaus hat auch nur 417hm, ach ja...Beerfelden mit seinen 150hm kann dann ja mal garnichts. Mit 350hm kann man auf jedenfall was gscheits machen (ob das ein Betreiber hinbekommt, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt - da bin ich auch eher skeptisch).
Bezüglich Straßenanbindung: Daurt nicht mehr lange dann ist die Straße (Riedbergpass) komplett ausgebaut und erneuert (fehlt ja nur noch ein kurzes Teilstück auf der Obermaiselsteiner Seite). Danach sollte dann erstmal ne Zeit a Ruh sein mit den Bauarbeiten. Und 40min nach Balderschwang in Park zu fahren ist immerno besser als >2h nach Serfaus.
Wenn der Park kommen sollte und was taugt wär I bestimmt öfters da.

Edit: LacBlanc hat ja auch nur 300hm - was fürn langweiliger Park *gähn*


----------



## Deleted387192 (28. August 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wegen der Werbung?


Ja


----------



## SebDuderino (28. August 2018)

Die "Planungsskizze" erscheint mir schon sehr überambitioniert. Warum man da gleich so in die Vollen geht ist mir ein Rätsel, ist doch klar dass das die Umweltschützer und hier besonders den LBV auf die Palme bringt. Und zwar nicht ganz zu Unrecht, denn Korridore für Wild oder bedrohte Tierarten leiden natürlich darunter, wenn der ganze Hügel vollgekleistert wird. Ich gehe aber sowieso nicht davon aus dass so etwas hier umgesetzt werden kann. Was ich mich aber allgemein bei solchen Planungen frage ist warum nicht mehr Gebiete einen ähnlichen Weg wie Nauders am Reschenpass einschlagen... Dort gibt's weitgehend naturnahe Trails ohne große Eingriffe in die Natur. Ich denke sowas ist Naturschützern und auch Wanderern weniger ein Dorn im Auge als 20 Autobahnen wie sie zum Beispiel in Sölden hingeklatscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (28. August 2018)

Was soll Wanderer an solchen Murmelbahne/Autobahnen wie in Sölden stören? Die spazieren da nicht!
In Sölden ist die eine Seite des Tales total zerrupft, dafür die Andere nahezu naturbelassen. 
Gerade die Wanderer sind genau gegen ein solches Konzept wie am Reschen! Das geht doch hier aus dem ganzen Beiträgen hervor.
Und die Anderen die da was dagegen haben wurden hier auch schon oft benannt. Auch die Naturschüzer!



SebDuderino schrieb:


> Die "Planungsskizze" erscheint mir schon sehr überambitioniert. Warum man da gleich so in die Vollen geht ist mir ein Rätsel, ist doch klar dass das die Umweltschützer und hier besonders den LBV auf die Palme bringt. Und zwar nicht ganz zu Unrecht, denn Korridore für Wild oder bedrohte Tierarten leiden natürlich darunter, wenn der ganze Hügel vollgekleistert wird. Ich gehe aber sowieso nicht davon aus dass so etwas hier umgesetzt werden kann. Was ich mich aber allgemein bei solchen Planungen frage ist warum nicht mehr Gebiete einen ähnlichen Weg wie Nauders am Reschenpass einschlagen... Dort gibt's weitgehend naturnahe Trails ohne große Eingriffe in die Natur. Ich denke sowas ist Naturschützern und auch Wanderern weniger ein Dorn im Auge als 20 Autobahnen wie sie zum Beispiel in Sölden hingeklatscht werden.


----------



## Bench (28. August 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Allem in allem gäbe es aber bestimmt bessere Orte im Gai für einen anständigen Bikepark.


Ja, Nesselwang.
Ein neuer Lift ist da, eine dicke Skipiste hat die Nordseite der Alpspitze eh schon "versaut", ein Explorer-Hotel am Fuß der Alpspitze wäre da und genug Parkplätze. Aber mit den Rechtlern in N'wang und mit der Dorfentwicklung will man eher zurück ins 19. Jhd.

Wenn da wirklich ein Park entsteht, würd ich mir ihn mal anschauen. Aber Dauergast werden sicher net. Ich will mir meine Abfahrt auch verdienen.


----------



## speedy_j (28. August 2018)

Unterdessen werden anderswo Fakten geschaffen: Mariaberg


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. August 2018)

Echt schade, war immer spaßig da runter zu fahren. Wusste garnicht das da nen naturschutzgebiet ist. Ich könnt es ja verstehen wenn man dort den Wald auslichtet und eher als Mischwald aufforsten würde. Aber wenn man sich das Stück Wald anschaut wirkt das seit Jahren alles recht verkrankt. Weiß nicht was da schützenswert sein soll...


----------



## Bench (28. August 2018)

Kommt halt, wenn zuviele einen bestimmten Trail runterbrettern, davon viele mit blockiertem HR.
Kenne hier auch ein paar Trails, die schon massiv gelitten haben.
Dass da nix gesperrt ist, grenzt schon fast an ein Wunder.

Andererseits is sperren der falsche Weg, dann fahren die rücksichtslosen Biker halt woanders.


----------



## pib (29. August 2018)

Hätte nicht ein Ausrufezeichen gereicht auf dem Schild und das mit klein und Großbuchstaben? Warum müssen die uns so anschreien. Geht auch alles freundlicher finde ich.... typisch deutsche Behörden Unfreundlichkeit. Zum Kotzen....


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2018)

Es hätte ja auch dei  Möglichkeit gegeben, diese neue Leitung über die Riedbergpassstrasse zu verlegen. Zumal die Sinnhaftigkeit aufgrund einer erst im Jahr installierten Richtfunkanlage in Frage gestellt werden kann:

https://www.golem.de/news/baldersch...sfaser-in-1-540-metern-hoehe-1808-136221.html

Ich versuche mich ja ernsthaft an ein paar Regeln zu halten, aber so wird es schon arg schwer von den Beführwortern dies mit einer SInnhaftigkeit zu argumentieren.


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Unterdessen werden anderswo Fakten geschaffen: Mariaberg


Das hatten wir doch hier schonmal? Die sogenannte "Sperrung" ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich rechtswidrig; der Zaun selbst sperrt auch Fußgänger aus, was sowieso besserer Gründe als "Erosion" bedarf.
Ich empfehle die Lektüre der Artikel 30 & 33 des erwähnten Gesetzes. Mißtrauisch macht mich auch das Logo des BUND auf solch einem Schild.


Bench schrieb:


> Kommt halt, wenn zuviele einen bestimmten Trail runterbrettern, davon viele mit blockiertem HR.
> Kenne hier auch ein paar Trails, die schon massiv gelitten haben.
> Dass da nix gesperrt ist, grenzt schon fast an ein Wunder.


Individuelles Fehlverhalten ist kein Argument für Sperrungen.


Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das da nen naturschutzgebiet ist.


Woher weißt Du es jetzt?


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Hätte nicht ein Ausrufezeichen gereicht auf dem Schild und das mit klein und Großbuchstaben? Warum müssen die uns so anschreien. Geht auch alles freundlicher finde ich.... typisch deutsche Behörden Unfreundlichkeit. Zum Kotzen....


Eben die vielen '!!!!!' machen die Echtheit unglaubwürdig.
OT: Fahren, ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen ist eh 'out' und oldschool. Sehe ich bei mir immer mehr und mehr. Hauptsache der eigene Spaßfaktor stimmt. Sehr sehr traurig, wie alles mittlerweile aussieht (bei mir...und nicht nur dort).
Klar und auch zurecht wird dann versucht, die Biker auszuschließen.
Aber das ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Thema und ich bin es langsam auch leid, das immer und immer wieder zu predigen und zu versuchen, es an den Mann zu bringen...vor ein paar Tagen sah ich, wie ein paar Kiddies (ca. 14) nagelneue Downhiller einen Spitzkehrentrail hochgeschoben haben, und versuchten, in youtube-manier runterzusurfen.
Die Jungs waren nett, machten da gerade ihre erste Trail-Erfahrung überhaupt, und das, was sie versuchten zu üben, war mit dem Hinterrad durch die Kurven zu (ich nenn es mal) rotzen!
Woher sollten sie wissen, wie man sich richtig verhält?
Ich fuhr vor, bremste und versetzte sauber, sie schauten zu, nickten.
Auch zeigte ich ihnen die Kurve vor und nach mir.
Dann fuhr ich 2-3x in die Kurve und 'rotzte' sie durch.
Zeigte die Kurve wieder...sie verstanden es.
Klar konnten sie das nicht können.
Aber als ich hochschob und weiterging, sah ich, daß sie wieder das rotzen übten......
Ich bin mir sicher, daß dieser Abschnitt erstens bald kaputt und zweitens gesperrt ist. Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.....


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du es jetzt?


Sorry, war eher ironsich gemeint. 
Würde wenn nicht abgesperrt ist, das Schild vermutlich ignorieren (scheint mir nicht ofiziell zu sein - wie du schon gesagt hast). Aber der Zaun erfüllt natürlich sein Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (29. August 2018)

Wenn's nicht offiziell ist und die pappen da das logo vom Landratsamt drauf, dann könnte man Anzeige erstatten!? So wegen amtsanmassung oder so!? Bin kein Jurist, keine Ahnung!


----------



## lapalmarolfi (29. August 2018)

Besonders gefällt mir, dass man das Schild an den lebenden Baum gespaxt hat.

Ich werde beim LRA nachfragen, ob das Schild offiziell ist - bitte den genauen Standort an mich per pm, danke
Edit: Merci für die Infos


----------



## Deleted387192 (30. August 2018)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> Besonders gefällt mir, dass man das Schild an den lebenden Baum gespaxt hat.
> 
> Ich werde beim LRA nachfragen, ob das Schild offiziell ist - bitte den genauen Standort an mich per pm, danke
> Edit: Merci für die Infos


Hab ich schon gemacht, noch keine Antwort..... bitte pn wegen Kontaktdaten im lra


----------



## Oberallgaeuer (30. August 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Ja, Nesselwang.
> Ein neuer Lift ist da, eine dicke Skipiste hat die Nordseite der Alpspitze eh schon "versaut", ein Explorer-Hotel am Fuß der Alpspitze wäre da und genug Parkplätze. Aber mit den Rechtlern in N'wang und mit der Dorfentwicklung will man eher zurück ins 19. Jhd.
> 
> Wenn da wirklich ein Park entsteht, würd ich mir ihn mal anschauen. Aber Dauergast werden sicher net. Ich will mir meine Abfahrt auch verdienen.



Ja bloß nicht, an der Alpspitze und Edelsberg gibt es noch richtig geile Wege! Das wäre ja Horror, wenn dort noch mehr Touristen uff dem Ebike einfallen


----------



## SebDuderino (30. August 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Was soll Wanderer an solchen Murmelbahne/Autobahnen wie in Sölden stören? Die spazieren da nicht!
> In Sölden ist die eine Seite des Tales total zerrupft, dafür die Andere nahezu naturbelassen.
> Gerade die Wanderer sind genau gegen ein solches Konzept wie am Reschen! Das geht doch hier aus dem ganzen Beiträgen hervor.
> Und die Anderen die da was dagegen haben wurden hier auch schon oft benannt. Auch die Naturschüzer!



In Sölden sind die Naturtrails auf der Gondel Seite shared trails und einige Wanderer waren bei unserem Besuch nicht gerade angetan obwohl wir langsam vorbei sind / Platz gemacht haben. An dieser unsäglichen Ollweite Line kreuzt der Trail mehrmals den Wanderweg was ebenfalls für Fragezeichen auf beiden Seiten sorgt. Ich persönlich gehe auch lieber irgendwo wandern wo nicht alles mit Autobahnen zugebaut wurde. Am Reschen sind die Wanderwege und Trails größtenteils getrennt voneinander und ich hatte da noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern... Dass die Wanderer gegen dieses Konzept sein sollen höre ich zum ersten Mal...


----------



## Bench (30. August 2018)

Oberallgaeuer schrieb:


> an der Alpspitze und Edelsberg gibt es noch richtig geile Wege!


Meinst du die plattbetonierten Autobahnen, damit auch ja kein Rentner stolpert, oder die paar Trails, die durch einen Bikepark sicher nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würden? 
Und was hat überhaupt ein Bikepark mit eBikern zu tun?


----------



## Oberallgaeuer (30. August 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Meinst du die plattbetonierten Autobahnen, damit auch ja kein Rentner stolpert, oder die paar Trails, die durch einen Bikepark sicher nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würden?
> Und was hat überhaupt ein Bikepark mit eBikern zu tun?



Also ich finde,dass die 4–5 guten Wege sehr schützenswert sind in Zeiten, wo die Stimmung gegenüber uns immer mehr zum negativen kippt. Da finde ich ist es wichtig jeden Trail wenn möglich zu erhalten! 
Zudem ist das mein Hausberg und daher viel wert für mich!


----------



## Bench (30. August 2018)

Ich merke keine Stimmung gegen uns in N'wang. 
Ist ja GSD nicht Sonthofen oder Balderschwang


----------



## Roedler (31. August 2018)

Also sollen im OA Trails nur für MTB angelegt werden!? Die Wanderer haben da ggf. nicht viel dagegen, aber wer da sicher was dagegen hat, das kann man an einer Hand nicht abzählen! Nochmal die Übernachtungszahlen im OA sprechen gegen solche Maßnahmen!



SebDuderino schrieb:


> In Sölden sind die Naturtrails auf der Gondel Seite shared trails und einige Wanderer waren bei unserem Besuch nicht gerade angetan obwohl wir langsam vorbei sind / Platz gemacht haben. An dieser unsäglichen Ollweite Line kreuzt der Trail mehrmals den Wanderweg was ebenfalls für Fragezeichen auf beiden Seiten sorgt. Ich persönlich gehe auch lieber irgendwo wandern wo nicht alles mit Autobahnen zugebaut wurde. Am Reschen sind die Wanderwege und Trails größtenteils getrennt voneinander und ich hatte da noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern... Dass die Wanderer gegen dieses Konzept sein sollen höre ich zum ersten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (1. September 2018)

Hat jemand den Plan vom Bikepark gesichert? Der link und Bild ist weg? Dafür Nachtrag im Artikel. 

Grasgehren Hörnlebahn darf kommen
https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf-un...rden-durch-achter-sesselbahn-ersetzt_a5013894


----------



## Deleted387192 (1. September 2018)

https://freieberge.wordpress.com/2018/08/31/mountainbiken-im-oberallgaeu/


Lesen und teilen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (1. September 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://freieberge.wordpress.com/2018/08/31/mountainbiken-im-oberallgaeu/
> 
> 
> Lesen und teilen


Slekte deutse Sprak, schlecht geschrieben und polemisch  .
Das teile ich sicher nicht  .


----------



## mw.dd (1. September 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> https://freieberge.wordpress.com/2018/08/31/mountainbiken-im-oberallgaeu/
> 
> 
> Lesen und teilen


Ich finde die Aufforderung, die Region zu meiden falsch. Ganz im Gegenteil: Hingehen und zeigen, das wir nicht nur ein paar verrückte Sonderlinge sind.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. September 2018)

Hier


----------



## Oberallgaeuer (1. September 2018)

Ja das neue Schild am Edelsberg haben wir auch nur den ebikern zu verdanken. Zuvor sind dort vielleicht 10Biker innerhalb einer Woche hochgeschoben/getragen..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (14. September 2018)

Hallo,
bin ab Sonntag in Rettenberg. Möchte Montagnachmittag eine Bergrunde drehen ( Kalter Brunnen, Stuiben, Rangiswanger Horn oder andere etc.). Das Wetter soll schön werden und das Vieh ist von den Alpen.
Würde mich auf ein oder zwei Mitfahrer freuen. Bitte PN schicken.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted387192 (16. September 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Slekte deutse Sprak, schlecht geschrieben und polemisch  .
> Das teile ich sicher nicht  .


Dann trifft es doch genau Dein Niveau...


----------



## ralf321 (19. September 2018)

DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden

http://m.spiegel.de/reise/deutschla...eit-mit-mountainbikern-beenden-a-1228844.html


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2018)

ralf321 schrieb:


> DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden
> 
> http://m.spiegel.de/reise/deutschla...eit-mit-mountainbikern-beenden-a-1228844.html


Der DAV hat eine 'Broschüre mit Verhaltensempfehlungen für Mountainbiker' herausgegeben.
Die für Wanderer würde mich da auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2018)

ralf321 schrieb:


> DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden
> 
> http://m.spiegel.de/reise/deutschla...eit-mit-mountainbikern-beenden-a-1228844.html


... in dem er von den Radfahrern Rücksichtnahme und von den Wanderern Toleranz einfordert?
Das wär`s nämlich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... in dem er von den Radfahrern Rücksichtnahme und von den Wanderern Toleranz einfordert?
> Das wär`s nämlich.




Was wett'mer, das es beim DAV leider auch nur nach bekanntem Muster abläuft!?


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2018)

DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden

Als Mountainbiker sollten wir unsererseits eine Pressemitteilung herausgeben, dass uns ein Streit mit dem DAV nicht bekannt ist, wir aber seine Entschuldigung annehmen werden.


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was wett'mer, das es beim DAV leider auch nach bekanntem Muster abläuft!?


Für 350.000,00 € Fördergelder kann man auch einen Streit postulieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden
> 
> Als Mountainbiker sollten wir unsererseits eine Pressemitteilung herausgeben, dass uns ein Streit mit dem DAV nicht bekannt ist, wir aber seine Entschuldung annehmen werden.
> ...


 wie geil!!!



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...
> Für 350.000,00 € Fördergelder kann man auch einen Streit postulieren.


Meine Aussage war auf die "gegenseitige" Rücksichtnahme bezogen. 
Wer jetzt nicht weiss, was gemeint ist, darf gerne mal in den Trail Rules danach suchen, was von Wanderern erwartet wird.


----------



## homerjay (19. September 2018)

Ich finde es immer besser, wenn man miteinander redet, statt übereinander. 

Insofern sollte man von Seiten der DIMB zumindest versuchen, sich im Projekt einzubringen, anstatt hier im Forum darüber abzulästern.

@Sun on Tour:
Du kannst Dir wohl nach wie vor nicht vorstellen, wieviel Porzellan Du mit Deiner Klage gegen das Schild am Mittag zerschlagen dass. 
Und wenn ich mir deinen Post hier anschaue (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vinschgau-news.516008/page-217#post-15309851), dann scheinst Du auch nicht verstanden zu haben, was es für Einheimische an den Hotspots bedeutet, wenn sie von ihren Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen und Vereinskameraden für das Fehlverhalten von Leuten verantwortlich gemacht werden, die keine Rücksichtnahme kennen, und dann halt einfach woanders hinfahren, wenn irgendwo Trails gesperrt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Insofern sollte man von Seiten der DIMB zumindest versuchen, sich im Projekt einzubringen


Ich als DIMB-Mitglied möchte nicht, dass die DIMB sich aktiv in Projekte einbringt, in denen es darum geht das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer über das gesetzlich vorgesehene Maß hinaus zu reglementieren. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Darum wird's gehen.


homerjay schrieb:


> dann scheinst Du auch nicht verstanden zu haben, was es für Einheimische an den Hotspots bedeutet, wenn sie von ihren Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen und Vereinskameraden für das Fehlverhalten von Leuten verantwortlich gemacht werden, die keine Rücksichtnahme kennen, und dann halt einfach woanders hinfahren, wenn irgendwo Trails gesperrt werden.


Du hast anscheinend das Problem nicht verstanden. Ich als Nichtallgäuer möchte auch nie und nirgendwo mit "Leuten, die keine Rücksichtnahme kennen" in einen Topf geworfen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (19. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich als DIMB-Mitglied möchte nicht, dass die DIMB sich aktiv in Projekte einbringt, in denen es darum geht das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer über das gesetzlich vorgesehene Maß hinaus zu reglementieren. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Darum wird's gehen.



Ich als DIMB und DAV Mitglied stelle fest, daß die DIMB seit der -suboptimalen- Präsentation in Sonthofen im Januar öffentlich im Allgäu garnicht mehr in Erscheinung getreten ist, während der DAV immerhin im Gespräch mit der "Gegenseite" bleibt. Angesichts der vielen neu aufgestellten Verbotsschilder hatte es sicher genug Gelegenheiten für eine Stellungnahme durch die DIMB gegeben.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Die Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts wird kommen, ob in Form einer Änderung des Naturschutzgesetzes oder durch entsprechende Schutzgebietsverordnungen. Und was dann? Spielt die DIMB dann weiter die beleidigte Leberwurst?


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> DAV Mitglied


Das bin ich auch 


homerjay schrieb:


> Die Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts wird kommen, ob in Form einer Änderung des Naturschutzgesetzes oder durch entsprechende Schutzgebietsverordnungen.


In diesen politischen Prozess wird sich die DIMB sicher einbringen.


----------



## homerjay (19. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In diesen politischen Prozess wird sich die DIMB sicher einbringen.



Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


Ich dann eher nicht...


----------



## Deleted387192 (20. September 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf-un...kern-loesung-im-oberallgaeu-in-sicht_a5015499


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2018)

Es muss auch noch ein zweites Allgäu geben (kein Wort von Streit):

Die Welt, 04.09.2018 
Allgäu-Tour:
*Auf Abwegen*

Eines wo sich die Menschen, Einheimische und Fremde, mit Freundlichkeit und Respekt begegnen - zumindest solange das Fahrrad mit dem man unterwegs ist kein Mountainbike ist.


Noch ein Wort zur Haftungsfrage - nachdem man im Allgäu anscheinend mehr Erfahrung mit Klettersteigen als mit Mountainbikes zu haben scheint:
Zum Kletterunfall vom 12.09.2018
*22-Jährige verunglückt*
*Tödlicher Unfall am Hindelanger Klettersteig*

21. Juli 2016, 14:56 Uhr
* Unfälle in Bergen *
* Wer Klettersteige geht, ist für sich selbst verantwortlich *

Weshalb soll das bei Mountainbikern in freier Natur anders sein?
Die Haftungsfrage ist in Bayern seit 1973 gesetzlich gelöst.


----------



## ciao heiko (20. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Insofern sollte man von Seiten der DIMB zumindest versuchen, sich im Projekt einzubringen, anstatt hier im Forum darüber abzulästern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Spiegel, und viele Tageszeitungen, haben da ein anderes Bild der DIMB
_
*In Deutschland kümmert sich die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike (DIMB) um ein gutes Miteinander der Bergurlauber. Sie hat umfangreiche Verhaltensgrundsätze für Radler formuliert.* Die MTB-Sportler werden darin nicht nur zur Rücksicht auf Weidetiere und Fußgänger aufgefordert. Auch sei das Bremsen mit blockierenden Reifen außer in Notsituationen tabu, um den Boden nicht zu schädigen. Die DIMB will mit diesen Regeln verhindern, dass es durch "Fehltritte von ein paar wenigen BikerInnen" zu pauschalen Fahrverboten kommt.
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/deutsch...eit-mit-mountainbikern-beenden-a-1228844.html_

Und nur weil wir gerade mal nicht laut sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass wir die Entwicklung im Allgäu nicht im Blick haben. Vielleicht wäre das Problem ja schon gelöst, wenn sich unserer Bemühungen um ein gemeinsames Miteinander auch im Allgäu herumsprechen.

Und zur Haftung gibt es auf der Seite des Deutschen Forstwirtschaftsrates diesen guten Link mit vielen Urteilen und Leitfäden. Damit sollte die immer angeführte Rechtsunsicherheit auch geklärt sein.
https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/materialien/rechtsfragen/

Und diesen Service bieten wir kostenlos, ganz ohne Fördergelder 

.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Sie [die DIMB] hat umfangreiche Verhaltensgrundsätze für Radler formuliert. ...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Die für Wanderer würde mich da auch mal interessieren...


Wieso spielt die DIMB diesen Ball nicht zurück? Wir haben Regeln an die wir uns halten. Lieber DAV, wie hälst Du Deine Wanderer an? Welche Regeln für Wanderer könnt ihr zu einer gemeinsamen Nutzung beitragen?


----------



## pib (20. September 2018)

Ich will nicht mit Ebikern in einen Topf geworfen werden. Wanderer und MTBler haben mehr gemeinsam als wir mit den Ebikern. Das müsste man viel stärker raus arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted387192 (20. September 2018)

Es war ein Versuch, hier etwas zu bewegen. Das erste Treffen war dann schon ernüchternd, da es mehr um den Namen der IG und die Abgrenzung ( Stichwort “Unterland”) etc. , als um Inhalte ging. Diverse Personen waren mehr damit beschäftigt, ihre persönlichen Interessen- privater Natur (ich fahr da wo ich will)  oder geschäftlicher Natur( “join the DIMB” oder “bucht Fahrtechnikt bei mir “) zu verfolgen, als sich wirklich der aktuellen Situation anzunehmen und Lösungen zu erarbeiten. Was die DIMB hier abliefert ist ebenso armselig, wie das was diverse Personen und Unternehmen bzw. online Plattformen und Buchautoren zur Lösung des Problems beitragen. Ich bin raus, geh biken und wer dumm kommt kriegt dumm zurück.... ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung...feddich


----------



## pib (20. September 2018)

Radix123 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, geh biken und wer dumm kommt kriegt dumm zurück.... ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung...feddich



Oh ja darf ich mitkommen


----------



## homerjay (26. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich als DIMB-Mitglied möchte nicht, dass die DIMB sich aktiv in Projekte einbringt, in denen es darum geht das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer über das gesetzlich vorgesehene Maß hinaus zu reglementieren. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Darum wird's gehen.



Davon kann eigentlich gerade nicht die Rede sein (siehe auch die angehängte Pressemitteilung):

https://bergtouren-im-allgaeu.de/i-...rallgaeu-pilotregion-fuer-mtb-projekt-des-dav

https://epaper.mrs-muenchen.de/webreader-v3/index.html#/698959/2-3

Oder hast Du andere Informationen?



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Und nur weil wir gerade mal nicht laut sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass wir die Entwicklung im Allgäu nicht im Blick haben. Vielleicht wäre das Problem ja schon gelöst, wenn sich unserer Bemühungen um ein gemeinsames Miteinander auch im Allgäu herumsprechen.



Welche Bemühungen? Wie sollen die sich herumsprechen?


----------



## ciao heiko (26. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Welche Bemühungen? Wie sollen die sich herumsprechen?



Es gibt Kontakte und Gespräche mit dem DAV sowohl auf regionaler Ebene, wie auch auf Bundesebene. Der Sprecher die IG südl. Oberallgäu war z.B. bei dem von dir verlinkten Termin mit dabei. Ich selbst hatte dieses Jahr einige Treffen mit DAV Bundesvertretern und werde den Kontakt auch weiter pflegen. Beide Verbände haben ja ein Interesse eine gute Lösung für ihre MTB Mitglieder zu finden.

Viel mehr möchte ich in einem öffentlichen Forum aber zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht unbedingt diskutieren.


----------



## pib (26. September 2018)

Ich weiss gar nicht nach welcher Lösung die suchen, wenn das Offensichtliche schon auf dem Tisch liegt: das Miteinander. Teile den Trail.

In Deutschland wird das Gegeneinander gepflegt. Solange das der Fall ist, braucht man nicht mehr diskutieren.

Verbote für Radler enden darin, das wir uns eben illegal dort bewegen. Strafen sind kaum zu erwarten, da eine Kontrolle durch die Polizei unmöglich ist. 

Und eins steht so fest wie das Amen in der Kirche. Bergsport kann nur in den Bergen betrieben werden und die kriegen uns da nicht raus .


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht nach welcher Lösung die suchen, wenn das Offensichtliche schon auf dem Tisch liegt: das Miteinander. Teile den Trail.


Dafür gibt's nochmal extra einen 

Aufgabe von DIMB, DAV u.a. ist eigentlich nur, die Grundbesitzer, Jäger, Touristiker etc. davon zu überzeugen dass genau das schon die Lösung ist (und auch seit vielen Jahren genau so praktiziert wird).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (26. September 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt Kontakte und Gespräche mit dem DAV sowohl auf regionaler Ebene, wie auch auf Bundesebene. Der Sprecher die IG südl. Oberallgäu war z.B. bei dem von dir verlinkten Termin mit dabei. Ich selbst hatte dieses Jahr einige Treffen mit DAV Bundesvertretern und werde den Kontakt auch weiter pflegen. Beide Verbände haben ja ein Interesse eine gute Lösung für ihre MTB Mitglieder zu finden.
> 
> Viel mehr möchte ich in einem öffentlichen Forum aber zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht unbedingt diskutieren.



Hallo Heiko,

ich finde die Institution DIMB,  ihre Arbeit und Ihr Engagement enorm wichtig und notwendig.
Aber diese Aussage klingt für mich zu geheimniskrämerisch und elitär, um das Wort arrogant zu vermeiden.

Nix fia unguad,
Bobo


----------



## ciao heiko (26. September 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> ich finde die Institution DIMB,  ihre Arbeit und Ihr Engagement enorm wichtig und notwendig.
> Aber diese Aussage klingt für mich zu geheimniskrämerisch und elitär, um das Wort arrogant zu vermeiden.
> ...



Sorry, so sollte das nicht gemeint sein.


----------



## Toni Dark (27. September 2018)

Schöner Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung heute morgen:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/e-bike-aus-eigener-kraft-1.4145533


----------



## homerjay (1. Oktober 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt Kontakte und Gespräche mit dem DAV sowohl auf regionaler Ebene, wie auch auf Bundesebene. Der Sprecher die IG südl. Oberallgäu war z.B. bei dem von dir verlinkten Termin mit dabei. Ich selbst hatte dieses Jahr einige Treffen mit DAV Bundesvertretern und werde den Kontakt auch weiter pflegen. Beide Verbände haben ja ein Interesse eine gute Lösung für ihre MTB Mitglieder zu finden.



Vielen Dank für die Info und natürlich auch für die Bemühungen.
Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich das "DAV-Bashing" der Herren Sun on Tour und mw.dd allerdings erst recht nicht verstehen, wobei ich mich die ganze Zeit schon frage, was die hier im Regionalforum eigentlich zu suchen haben.


----------



## Roedler (2. Oktober 2018)

Hend'r scho üse'm Fenschta glugat?


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Oktober 2018)

Zur Erinnerung, diesen Donnertag 19:30 DIMB Treffen im Schiff in Bihlerdorf.


----------



## CrossX (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe eine Frage zu einer möglichen  Tour. Kann man von Hinterstein über das Giebelhaus bis zum Nebelhorn problemlos mit dem Rad fahren? Einen Wanderweg habe ich gefunden, aber ist die Strecke auch befahrbar?


----------



## pib (17. Oktober 2018)

Nein, zum Nebelhorn hoch musst du von der Seite schieben / tragen.

Wenn du hochfahren willst, dann von der Oberstdorfseite. Allerdings ist der Weg ab Seealpe im Moment gesperrt, da dort LKW Verkehr herscht. Ich nehme an, das das bereits die Vorbereitungen für den geplanten Umbau der Seilbahn sind.


----------



## CrossX (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Info. Tragen fällt leider raus, dann muss ich wohl eine andere Tour suchen


----------



## Barny_R (18. Oktober 2018)

Sperrung für Mountainbiker am Mittag im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette

da bin ich zufällig drauf gestoßen:

https://www.alpenvereinaktiv.com/de...-mittag-im-naturpark-nagelfluhkette/33409936/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (18. Oktober 2018)

Barny_R schrieb:


> Sperrung für Mountainbiker am Mittag im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette
> 
> da bin ich zufällig drauf gestoßen:
> 
> https://www.alpenvereinaktiv.com/de...-mittag-im-naturpark-nagelfluhkette/33409936/



Warum ist das gesperrt? Das ist wohl nicht im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Oktober 2018)

Die DIMB positioniert sich zu den Pilotprojekten in den Voralpen.

http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/file...kte/Naturparkmagazin_Sommer_18_Endversion.pdf

Ab Seite 44 findet sich im Naturparkmagazin Nagelfluh ein längerer Artikel über die gegenwärtige Situation für Mountainbiker. Auf Seite 46 bezieht die DIMB IG südl. Öberallgäu Stellung, wie ein gutes Miteinander erreicht werden kann. Sprecher Michael Barth:

_"Wir sollten mehr aufeinander eingehen, miteinander sprechen. Wir Biker wünschen uns die gemeinsame Nutzung des Wegenetzes in der Fläche, natürlich bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Mit unserer IG wollen wir zeigen, dass wir ganz normale Naturliebhaber sind, die einfach ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen und sich an Regeln halten. Wir wollen mit unserer Vorbildfunktion und gemeinsam mit den verschiedenen Verbänden,mit der Politik, den Grundbesitzern, den Jägern und anderen Naturnutzern Konflikte minimieren und die Koexistenz zwischen den Freizeitgruppen fördern."_
_


 
_


----------



## Roedler (18. Oktober 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Warum ist das gesperrt? Das ist wohl nicht im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


Konflikte mit den zahlreichen Wanderern, da würde ich wetten. Das ist schon eine "Autobahn"...
Der Weg verläuft nahezu genau an der Grenze des LSG.


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Oktober 2018)

- edit - deine Aussage falsch interpretiert  ;-)


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Oktober 2018)

Das kann nicht gesperrt werden !


----------



## pib (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich war da vorgestern noch biken. Hab keine Sperrung gesehen. Wir sind allerdings von Immenstadt aus hoch und Richtung Blaichach runter. Der Wald wurde ordentlich bearbeitet / abgeholzt, aber die Stämme liegen schön ordentlich rechts und links neben dem Trail. Vorbildlich "geförstert" würde ich sagen.... also Leute weiterfahren!


----------



## Hinouf (19. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht war es ja nur für die Forstarbeiten?


----------



## pib (19. Oktober 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es ja nur für die Forstarbeiten?




ja möglich. Außerdem wurde die Schwandner Alp komplett abgerissen und ich denke nun wieder neu aufgebaut (oder nächstes Jahr). Könnte schon sein, das dort wegen des LKW Verkehrs gesperrt wurde....


----------



## Roedler (21. Oktober 2018)

Positiv überrascht:
Haben wir uns vor ein paar Monaten noch über die rücksichtlosen "Abkürzer" an dieser Stelle aufgeregt, ist nun alles wieder nahezu komplett verwachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (21. Oktober 2018)

Sind die gelben Zusatzschildchen von der Allgäu GmbH??


----------



## BiBaBergler (22. Oktober 2018)

https://www.all-in.de/altusried-die...nsried-wird-ruf-nach-bike-parks-laut_a5018109

Ein Hoch auf den Journalismus! Der erste Satz verbreitet gleich mal so ne Hetze, das man den restlichen Artikel gar nicht mehr ließt...


----------



## homerjay (22. Oktober 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Positiv überrascht:
> Haben wir uns vor ein paar Monaten noch über die rücksichtlosen "Abkürzer" an dieser Stelle aufgeregt, ist nun alles wieder nahezu komplett verwachsen!
> Anhang anzeigen 786692



Aber auch nur deswegen, weil das seit dem Frühjahr alles großflächig mit Trassierband abgesperrt war.


----------



## Roedler (22. Oktober 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Aber auch nur deswegen, weil das seit dem Frühjahr alles großflächig mit Trassierband abgesperrt war.



Dann hoffen wir das es nun auch ohne "Absperrung" so bleibt.

Zum Freibad hin steht das Schildchen hier.


----------



## Hinouf (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich versteh die Schilder mit „Bitte“ so, dass man nicht zu Stoßzeiten fährt. 
Ist ja wirklich blöd zum ausweichen da.


----------



## Roedler (22. Oktober 2018)

Dann war ich letzte Woche mit dem HT auf der anderen Seite und ein Wanderer mit weiß/rot karietem Hemd aus dem Gelbfüßlerland meinte das dies kein 2M Weg sei und ich hier nicht hin gehöre...Wir haben das Gespräch schnell abgebrochen....
Die Hetze auf uns trägt ihre Früchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (23. Oktober 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir das es nun auch ohne "Absperrung" so bleibt.
> 
> Zum Freibad hin steht das Schildchen hier.
> Anhang anzeigen 787170



Das ist das Schild an der Brücke über den Leybach, oder?. Der Weg dürfte insbesondere unterhalb des Wasserfalls durch die Felsen aber auch für Trialkünstler kaum fahrbar sein.


----------



## homerjay (23. Oktober 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/altusried-die...nsried-wird-ruf-nach-bike-parks-laut_a5018109
> 
> Ein Hoch auf den Journalismus! Der erste Satz verbreitet gleich mal so ne Hetze, das man den restlichen Artikel gar nicht mehr ließt...



Ist ja auch nur konsequent, die Bikevertreter zu so einem Gespräch erst garnicht einzuladen. Aber was will man von einer Veranstaltung der Waldburg-Zeil`schen Hauspostille auch anderes erwarten. Der Graf arbeitet ja weiterhin konsequent daran, seine Ländereien bikerfrei zu kriegen und mit Hilfe seiner Büttel von der Naturparkverwaltung hat er es zumindest im Bereich Nagelfluhkette schon weitgehend geschafft.


----------



## Barny_R (23. Oktober 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Dann war ich letzte Woche mit dem HT auf der anderen Seite und ein Wanderer mit weiß/rot karietem Hemd aus dem Gelbfüßlerland meinte das dies kein 2M Weg sei und ich hier nicht hin gehöre...Wir haben das Gespräch schnell abgebrochen....
> Die Hetze auf uns trägt ihre Früchte!
> Anhang anzeigen 787177 Anhang anzeigen 787178 Anhang anzeigen 787179



Vielleicht dachte er, er sei noch dahoim in Baden-Württemberg!


----------



## Roedler (23. Oktober 2018)

Nein, er hat das aufs LSG bezogen. Aber es waren 2m!!!


----------



## BiBaBergler (23. Oktober 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nein, er hat das aufs LSG bezogen. Aber es waren 2m!!!



Für mein Verständnis hat der Weg dort 50m breite. Abstand zwischen den Bäumen ...


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Oktober 2018)

Schön, dass es am Wochenende schneien soll. 
Dann kehrt endlich an der Bikerfront Ruhe ein 
und man kann in Ruhe eine Tour im LSG mit den Ski  gehen


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Schön, dass es am Wochenende schneien soll.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwig09ae_pzeAhUJblAKHeZ0CP8QtwIIMTAC&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OkTHkRxww8&usg=AOvVaw1oV5TzGgCMl4O7k8YdOMQD


----------



## ralf321 (23. Oktober 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das ist das Schild an der Brücke über den Leybach, oder?. Der Weg dürfte insbesondere unterhalb des Wasserfalls durch die Felsen aber auch für Trialkünstler kaum fahrbar sein.



Ja da habe ich das vor 2 Wochen auch gesehen.


Kurz vorher kam ich noch an dem vorbei.
Dabei hatte ich den Weg dort vor Jahren nicht so gut ausgebaut in Erinnerung gehabt. 
Fahrradstadt Sonthofen ;-)


----------



## Stucka (24. Oktober 2018)

das dürfte definitiv kein "offizielles Schild" der Stadt sein, hat mit Sicherheit Jemand "gebastelt". Ich frag mal nach....

@ Roedler: die gelben Bikeschilder, die du fotografiert hast, gehören zum immer noch existenten Bikewegenetz, dass die Stadt vor ca. 15 Jahren ausgewiesen hat. Damals wurden die Eigentümer per Bekanntmachung darauf hingewiesen (ging damals wohl noch), nach dem Motto "bisch nicht dagegen, bisch dafür". Heute niemals mehr so zu machen. Tatsache ist aber, dass das damals ausgewiesene Streckennetz noch rudimentär existiert und die Grundstückseigentümer über die Kommunale Haftpflicht abgesichert sind. Viele der alten Schilder hängen noch und werden auch noch hängen bleiben.

Besonders krass habe ich die Aussage vom Geschäftsführer der Allgäu GmbH (Fischer??) in der Zeitung gehalten, dass die GmbH ihr Interreg-Projekt, hinter das so Druck gesetzt wurde, erst 2020 (!!!) umsetzen will. Ich frage mich - was dauert daran so lange?? Die hehren Ziele der Gmbh, was die Streckenbeschaffenheit anzugehen hat (wurde sogar definiert, wie hoch welche Wegeanteile sein müssen/sollen) sind ja verfehlt worden, weil man den Widerstand der Eigentümer völlig falsch eingeschätzt hat und sich auch ein paar Gemeinden (Rettenberg, Hörnerdörfer, Oberstdorf usw. ) dem Projekt komplett verweigert haben. Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht.


----------



## homerjay (24. Oktober 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> das dürfte definitiv kein "offizielles Schild" der Stadt sein, hat mit Sicherheit Jemand "gebastelt". Ich frag mal nach....


Das ist ein offizielles Schild der Stadt, wurde zumindest im Netzwerk Fahrrad so kommuniziert. Allerdings waren sich alle auch darüber einig, daß Lenkung durch Sperrung einzelner Teilstrecken nur dann funktionieren kann, wenn gleichzeitig attraktive(!) Alternativstrecken ausgewiesen werden, was wiederum an den Grundstückseigentümern scheitert. Ein wirkliches Lenkungskonzept existiert im ganzen Allgäu nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2018)

Stucka schrieb:


> Damals wurden die Eigentümer per Bekanntmachung darauf hingewiesen (ging damals wohl noch), nach dem Motto "bisch nicht dagegen, bisch dafür". Heute niemals mehr so zu machen.


Daran, das der Eigentümer eine Beschilderung zum Zwecke des Betretens (Radfahren gehört dazu!) zu dulden hat, hat sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts geändert.
Ob eine solche Beschilderung gegen den Willen der Eigentümer sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt; man käme mit der Kontrolle und Neubeschilderung wohl kaum hinterher...


Stucka schrieb:


> die Grundstückseigentümer über die Kommunale Haftpflicht abgesichert sind.


Eine Tourenempfehlung (um nichts anderes handelt es sich - vergleichbar zu einem Wanderwegschild) begründet keine besondere Haftpflicht, die speziell abgesichert werden müsste.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. November 2018)

Nächt wars no schee am Wächter


----------



## IBEX73 (8. November 2018)

FdW!!


----------



## bibi1952 (9. November 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nächt wars no schee am Wächter



 Geiles Bild
 Schade, wäre bei dem Wetter  auch gerne an meinem Hausberg.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. November 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Geiles Bild
> Schade, wäre bei dem Wetter  auch gerne an meinem Hausberg.


Haha, dein Hausberg.......
Was siehst denn gerade wenn daheim aus dem Fenster schaust ?


----------



## Bench (9. November 2018)

Da fahr ich oft hindarum mitm Renner.
Mitm MTB isch mer des z weit fut


----------



## MorkvomOrg (10. November 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2159844717561557&id=1669371676608866
Anbei ein Link der FB-Seite der BiKE, über die Genehmigung eines Trails am Mariaberg


----------



## MorkvomOrg (11. November 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nächt wars no schee am Wächter


Wie habt ihr die Bilder gemacht, Drohne?
Sieht auf alle Fälle sehr gut aus!


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. November 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nächt wars no schee am Wächter





MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Bilder gemacht, Drohne?
> Sieht auf alle Fälle sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (11. November 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nächt wars no schee am Wächter




Die Location kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.......
Dürfte sogar identische Jahreszeit gewesen sein wo mer da waren


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. November 2018)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Bilder gemacht, Drohne?
> Sieht auf alle Fälle sehr gut aus!


Nein im Stand von Oben.

@Rüssel, fast einen Monat später  aber selbe JAHRESZEIT

Huit mit Junior:


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. November 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Nein im Stand von Oben.
> 
> @Rüssel, fast einen Monat später  aber selbe JAHRESZEIT
> 
> Huit mit Junior:



Gaile Sache....
Wia d Vater, so d Bua


----------



## MorkvomOrg (13. November 2018)

Heute in der AZ


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. November 2018)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Heute in der AZ


Wow freut mich für die Kemptner


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2018)

2,5 km bei 90 Tiefenmeter und dafür fast 300 T€ ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Variante die man bekommen kann. Vor allem, weil zu befürchten ist, dass dann einges drum herum komplett dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (15. November 2018)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Heute in der AZ


Es tut sich was im Allgäu.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. November 2018)

Glaub das wurde hier noch nicht geshared (ist aber schon etwas älter bzw. ausm September)
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/balderschwang-streitet-um-den-mountainbike-park,R2g6bWC

Gibt also wirklich die Überlegung der Lift-Betreiber/Gemeinde eine Park zu bauen...


----------



## homerjay (19. November 2018)

Die Allgäu GmbH will Ihre Markenstrategie überarbeiten und hat eine Umfrage gestartet. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit frei zu kommentieren.
Wer sich auch einbringen will:
https://extranet.allgaeu.de/mein-allgaeu


----------



## Roedler (19. November 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die Allgäu GmbH will Ihre Markenstrategie überarbeiten und hat eine Umfrage gestartet. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit frei zu kommentieren.
> Wer sich auch einbringen will:
> https://extranet.allgaeu.de/mein-allgaeu



Dann schreibt denen mal bei ihren Fragen, das es nicht nur Skifahren und Wandern für betagte gibt!!

Aber so wie ich das gesehen habe, geht es um eine kostenlose Werbestategie??


----------



## --- (20. November 2018)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dass dann einges drum herum komplett dicht gemacht wird.


Was wahrscheinlich sowieso passiert wäre weil man dort zumeist sowieso eigentlich gar nicht fahren darf. Also nicht meckern sondern einfach mal zufrieden sein.


----------



## homerjay (20. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Was wahrscheinlich sowieso passiert wäre weil man dort zumeist sowieso eigentlich gar nicht fahren darf.



Wie kommst Du darauf? Außerhalb der Landschaftsschutzgebiete gilt nach wie vor das freie Betretungsrecht.


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2018)

der DAV, auf dem rechten Weg. Raus mit den E-Mofas aus den Alpen...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwin-4zXlebeAhWDDuwKHU_CAYcQFjAAegQICRAB&url=https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/e-bike-berge-alpenverein-1.4027659&usg=AOvVaw00VBoMUfpyLqIE1CmsWYpf


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. November 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> der DAV, auf dem rechten Weg. Raus mit den E-Mofas aus den Alpen...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwin-4zXlebeAhWDDuwKHU_CAYcQFjAAegQICRAB&url=https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/e-bike-berge-alpenverein-1.4027659&usg=AOvVaw00VBoMUfpyLqIE1CmsWYpf


Top !


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. November 2018)

War das nicht schon im Sommer Thema?


----------



## steelheader (23. November 2018)

Eigentlich wäre Strom für pedelec-mtbs auf einigen bekannten DAV Hütten eine gute Sache. Das würde etwas kanalisieren und man wüsste welche Hütten man zukünftig meiden sollte. 

Nur so ein Gedanke...

Gruss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (24. November 2018)

Diese Hütten müsste man sehr gut aussuchen, denn dadurch steigert sich ja der Aktionsradius eines E-Motorrades und man wird sie dann auch da haben, wo sie sonst nicht wären. Und dann kann man bald nichts mehr meiden. So stellt sich die Frage was da kanalisiert?

Mit dem E-Motor und der Entwicklung der Akkus kommt eine Welle auf uns zu, die wir noch kaum erahnen können!

Egal ob im Stadtverkehr oder in der Natur, sprich Berge.

Wir MTBler werden ausgegrenzt, das immer mehr und überall. Wobei wir zum großteil die Folgen der E-Motorräder zu spüren bekommen. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wo Motorgetriebene Vehikel denn überhaupt zugelassen sind, werden sollen. Da will ich die E-Motorräder nun nicht verteufeln, aber einen großen Unterschied gibt es da schon. Und hier wieder alle unter ein Dach stopfen kann die Lösung nicht sein.



Nimmt man mal die Oberstorfer Hochtäler, da gibt es vereinzelt schon Ladestationen, Akku tausch Möglichkeiten. Wozu? Wenn das Tourenende an der Hütte erreicht ist geht es nahezu nur noch bergab zurück.






steelheader schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre Strom für pedelec-mtbs auf einigen bekannten DAV Hütten eine gute Sache. Das würde etwas kanalisieren und man wüsste welche Hütten man zukünftig meiden sollte.
> 
> Nur so ein Gedanke...
> 
> Gruss Tom


----------



## Janosch23 (24. November 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wir MTBler werden ausgegrenzt, das immer mehr und überall.



Schon ganz richtig, aber ich mache (überraschender weise) immer öfter die Erfahrung, dass gerade ältere Wanderer uns Bio-Radlern inzwischen offenbar eher wohlgesonnen gegenüber stehen und sich relativ kritisch über E-Bikes (in den Bergen!) äußern - was ich natürlich argumentativ unterstütze 

Das scheint sich doch eine gewisse Differenzierung zu entwickeln, was ich sehr begrüßenswert fände!


----------



## Stucka (24. November 2018)

uns kommt kein Ebiker in die Truppe


----------



## Hinouf (24. November 2018)

Dann würd ich aber auch die Begrifflichkeit Biobiker nicht aufgreifen, welche doch eher von der E-Fraktion kommt. Mit Rad ist man einfach Radler . Mim EBike E-Futzi oder so.


----------



## Janosch23 (25. November 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Dann würd ich aber auch die Begrifflichkeit Biobiker nicht aufgreifen



... ich hab ja auch Bio-Radler geschrieben 

Aber gut, ich lass das Bio dann in Zukunft weg, klingt eh beknackt!


----------



## BiBaBergler (25. November 2018)

Hier hat auch schon jemand passende Schilder entworfen


----------



## Stucka (25. November 2018)




----------



## Allgaeufex (25. November 2018)

Dann hats ja doch mal einen Vorteil , das ich schon über 55 bin 



Und außerdem fahr ich sowieso viel lieber ohne E


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Dezember 2018)

Leute , bitte nicht Vergessen 

IG Südliches Oberallgäu-Treffen am 04.12. im "Schiff" Bihlerdorf 19 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (5. Dezember 2018)

Die nächste Attacke auf das freie Betretungsrecht, diesmal müssen die Rauhfußhühner herhalten:

https://freieberge.wordpress.com/20...im-allgaeu-kuenftig-noch-bergsteigen/?wref=tp

Ist das in irgendeiner Art und Weise wissenschaftlich belegt, daß ein Radfahrer, der sich auf Wegen bewegt, das Wild und insbesondere die Raufußhühner stört bzw. stärker stört als ein Wanderer?


----------



## pib (5. Dezember 2018)

"keine Veröffentlichung in Karten",..... leute der ist gut . Im Zeitalter von gps natürlich ne echt krasse Maßnahme. Löscht noch am beste das Internet.

Ausserdem wurde speziell der Weg zum Kegelkopf erst neu hergerichtet und beschildert. 

EDIT: irgenwie fehlen folgende Maßnahmen: - Stillegung aller Bergbahnen und Lifte Sommer, wie Winter


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. Dezember 2018)

pib schrieb:


> EDIT: irgenwie fehlen folgende Maßnahmen: - Stillegung aller Bergbahnen und Lifte Sommer, wie Winter



Sehe ich genauso. Diese Maßnahme würde schon mal sehr viel richten, falls es denn hier wirklich um Naturschutz gehen sollte
Zudem, kein Neubau von Beschneiung, sondern Rückbau.


----------



## Toni Dark (5. Dezember 2018)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Diese Maßnahme würde schon mal sehr viel richten, falls es denn hier wirklich um Naturschutz gehen sollte
> Zudem, kein Neubau von Beschneiung, sondern Rückbau.



Hä, wieso denn. Das bringt ja Geld, das will man natürlich nicht beschränken. Wir steuern immer mehr auf eine Welt zu, in der man nur noch konsumieren soll/muss. Alles was kein Geld bringt (Wandern, Bergsteigen, einen entlegenen Singletrail selbst versorgt befahren usw) wird immer weiter eingeschränkt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2018)

Gestern war Saisonabschluss:


----------



## Sub-Zero (13. Dezember 2018)

Tolle Bilder! 
Hätte ja schon bei normalen Bedingungen respekt davor mitm Bike ganz hoch, aber dann noch nachts und bei Eis und schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (13. Dezember 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gestern war Saisonabschluss:
> Anhang anzeigen 804506 Anhang anzeigen 804507 Anhang anzeigen 804508



Hä, wieso Saisonabschluss!? Der Winter fängt ja grad erst an..


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Dezember 2018)

pib schrieb:


> Hä, wieso Saisonabschluss!? Der Winter fängt ja grad erst an..


Sag i doch nur jedesmal zu meiner Frau, dann darf i wieder losziehen


----------



## Toni Dark (13. Dezember 2018)

Geil, und ich hab gedacht ich war der einzige der in der Nacht mit dem Rad unterwegs war.  

Aber krass, wieviele Lichter man bei euch sieht. Hier sind das nur mal vereinzelte Fleckchen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Dezember 2018)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Geil, und ich hab gedacht ich war der einzige der in der Nacht mit dem Rad unterwegs war.
> 
> Aber krass, wieviele Lichter man bei euch sieht. Hier sind das nur mal vereinzelte Fleckchen.Anhang anzeigen 804655



Ein Bild von mir ist ja auch eine Langzeitbelichtung mit Stativ, dann kommt das besser raus.


----------



## Toni Dark (14. Dezember 2018)

Das ist schon klar. Aber von der Kugel sieht man halt wirklich nicht viel.

So lange kann man gar nicht belichten.


----------



## ralf321 (16. Dezember 2018)

Bad Hindelang haftet auf ausgewiesenen Mountainbike-Strecken für Eigentümer
https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf-un...strecken-fuer-eigentuemer_a5022417?ref=curate


----------



## Hinouf (16. Dezember 2018)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Bad Hindelang haftet auf ausgewiesenen Mountainbike-Strecken für Eigentümer
> https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf-un...strecken-fuer-eigentuemer_a5022417?ref=curate


Schau lieber nicht, wie diese Strecken aussehen. Die offizielle neue Bikekarte ist eher eine Rennradkarte.


----------



## BiBaBergler (16. Dezember 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Schau lieber nicht, wie diese Strecken aussehen. Die offizielle neue Bikekarte ist eher eine Rennradkarte.



Da brauch man gar nicht nachsehen.
 Wenn man die Berichterstattung der letzten Zeit verfolgt und auch das bisherige Angebot der "Top Bike-Destination Hindelang" kennt, muss man nur 1&1 zusammenzählen um zu wissen dass da nix sinnvolles und attraktives dabei rauskommen kann.
Und dabei möchte ich nicht mal pessimistisch unken! 

Es werden vermutlich nur ein paar Verbotsschilder mehr aufgestellt.


----------



## Roedler (16. Dezember 2018)

Hat einer mal die Übersicht der ausgewiesenen Strecken? I find nix!


----------



## Janosch23 (16. Dezember 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Schau lieber nicht, wie diese Strecken aussehen. Die offizielle neue Bikekarte ist eher eine Rennradkarte.


Naja, das Bild im Bericht spricht eigentlich vollkommen für sich. Mit MTB im herkömmlichen Sinn haben die Strecken wohl nichts im Sinn, eher E-Mofa Highways ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (16. Dezember 2018)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hat einer mal die Übersicht der ausgewiesenen Strecken? I find nix!


Die Karte gibt es kostenlos in der Touristinfo. Nicht mal mehr der Jägersteig ist in den Tourenbeschreibungen drin. In der Karte ist er aber noch gekennzeichnet .


----------



## Roedler (16. Dezember 2018)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Die Karte gibt es kostenlos in der Touristinfo. Nicht mal mehr der Jägersteig ist in den Tourenbeschreibungen drin. In der Karte ist er aber noch gekennzeichnet .


Deswegen habe ich gefragt!


----------



## ralf321 (16. Dezember 2018)

Früher war der Jägersteig drin, aber es hingen verbotsschilder. Eine Nachfrage ergab nur unwissende Antworten. 
Dann kann er nun ja freigegeben werden. ;-)


----------



## Roedler (25. Dezember 2018)

Hab es erst heute gesehen. Burgberg hat eine kleine Murmelbahn gebaut.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Dezember 2018)

Und, gefahren ?


----------



## Roedler (26. Dezember 2018)

Na, war no gschperrt. War aber wuscht, i wollt nüf und anderscht na!





Ist nichts spektakuläres, aber ich find es so ganz gut ...


----------



## ralf321 (27. Dezember 2018)

Und wo soll die losgehen? Weis jemand ab wann das fahrbar ist? Danke.


----------



## Roedler (27. Dezember 2018)

Ui er hat Fahrbar.....

Ist gegenüber vom Schützenheim und wird, so denke ich, im Frühjahr freigegeben werden?
Und wie lange die Strecke ist, kann man sich dann auch denken....

Aber es zeigt wenigstens etwas Aktivität (auch wenn es etwas hilflos erscheint... ich will nicht meckern...)

Andere geben selbstgefällig solche Vorhaben bekannt und legen Zahlen von mehreren zehntausend Euro vor!!


----------



## ralf321 (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja es ist immerhin endlich mal was aber erst mal sehen was das wird. Auf dem Bild sieht’s wie ein 2 m breiter Kiesweg aus. 
Evtl ist’s ja auch nur der untere Teil des Weges vom Alpenblick oder weiter oben . *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (28. Dezember 2018)

Tut mir ja schon leid es hier erwähnt zu haben, ist eigentlich nicht der Rede wert. Der Kiesweg bildet die Basis und wird "umschlungen". Siehe Schild. Und wie lange das ganze nun ist wurde wohl so ausgelegt, dass der Nachwuchs immer im Auge bleibt, auch wenn Papi oben stehen bleibt....??


----------



## ralf321 (30. Dezember 2018)

Oh da bin ich gespannt wie das ist wenn man ständig den Kiesweg kreuzt und aufpassen muss das es nicht kracht. Warten wir’s ab ich schau’s mir denk dann bei Gelegenheit an wenn man eh vorbeikommt. 
Finde es schon gut sowas zu posten dann sieht man das sich doch etwas bewegt. 
Von den anderen Aktionen hört man ja recht wenig.


----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2019)

Mein letzter Berg im alten Jahr und mein erster Berg im neuen Jahr.
Jahreswechsel bei nur einem Bier und Eiseskälte...


----------



## pib (1. Januar 2019)

Aha, von dir waren also die Reifen Spuren. Respekt.


----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich versuche ich immer Spuren zu vermeiden...  Ab da wo du warst, wird der Schnee schon ganz schön tief...zum Aufsteigen...

Andere Seite ....hat der Wirt auch auf...


----------



## MC² (1. Januar 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Eigentlich versuche ich immer Spuren zu vermeiden...  Ab da wo du warst, wird der Schnee schon ganz schön tief...zum Aufsteigen...
> 
> Andere Seite ....hat der Wirt auch auf...



Fährt denn der Lift dieses Jahr wieder, oder macht der noch Investor-Pause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2019)

Nein, die fahren nicht.


----------



## pib (2. Januar 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Eigentlich versuche ich immer Spuren zu vermeiden...  Ab da wo du warst, wird der Schnee schon ganz schön tief...zum Aufsteigen...
> 
> Andere Seite ....hat der Wirt auch auf...



Spuren im Schnee sind schwer zu vermeiden . Ich war gestern nur bis Grüntenhaus und bin wieder runter. Der Schnee war perfekt zum fahren. Hast du da oben echt alleine Sylvester gefeiert?


----------



## Roedler (2. Januar 2019)

Hab ich, waren aber noch zwei Schneeschuhewanderer oben. War ich über die erstaunt, staunten die noch etwas mehr. Beim Hirnbeinbuilding waren dann noch eine handvoll Leute.


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Januar 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hab ich, waren aber noch zwei Schneeschuhewanderer oben. War ich über die erstaunt, staunten die noch etwas mehr. Beim Hirnbeinbuilding waren dann noch eine handvoll Leute.


Anonyme Alkoholiker?


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Januar 2019)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Anonyme Alkoholiker?


 
Eher die Grünten Schänder.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Januar 2019)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Eher die Grünten Schänder.....


Wer?
Gibt's die wirklich?!


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Januar 2019)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wer?
> Gibt's die wirklich?!



Wie Du weisst-nicht für mich...


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Januar 2019)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Wie Du weisst-nicht für mich...


Jau stimmt, sind a lustige Truppe.
Welsch ja wo du uns finden kannst.


----------



## swindle (12. Februar 2019)

Lipper-Zipfel hat uns verlassen?


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Februar 2019)

Ja scheint so. Ich habe ihn bei meinen Unterhaltungen auch nur noch als Gast vermerkt. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Lipper-Zipfel hat uns verlassen?





jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja scheint so. Ich habe ihn bei meinen Unterhaltungen auch nur noch als Gast vermerkt. Schade



Ja, er hat seinen Account gelöscht.(nach etwas Gegenwind hier??) 
Ich habe Kontakt zu ihm. Die Gründe kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich finde es auch sehr schade, seine Bilder und Berichte waren immer Klasse.


----------



## Bench (18. Februar 2019)

Zwar kein Bike-Pic aber... naja... Allgäu eben....


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Februar 2019)

Allgäu kann ich auch 

Letzten Donnerstag Kemptener Naturfreundehaus , Samstag Schwarzenberg Hütte und Sonntag Alpe Mittelberg


----------



## Deleted490789 (22. März 2019)

Es geht langsam wieder los, heute Südseite unterwegs gewesen:














Schee wars
Gruß vom Niner Trail Team 
https://www.facebook.com/lastregabike.de/


----------



## mtbjj (22. März 2019)

Südseite wovon? schaut gut aus.


----------



## Deleted490789 (22. März 2019)

Bei Hindelang


----------



## mtbjj (23. März 2019)

Danke. gibts da Tourenempfehlungen? Schön, dass da der Schnee die Wege wieder frei gibt!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. März 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> Es geht langsam wieder los, heute Südseite unterwegs gewesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war der Roman doch dabei 
Schau das der Schnee mal weg kommt bis Mai


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

Stellenweise liegt ja noch Massenweise Schnee 

Heute Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (23. März 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> Danke. gibts da Tourenempfehlungen? Schön, dass da der Schnee die Wege wieder frei gibt!


Das sind definitiv keine Touren im eigentlichen Sinn.


----------



## Deleted490789 (23. März 2019)

Der Schnee ist nächste Woche weg, hihi


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. März 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist nächste Woche weg, hihi



Ich glaub eher , das da wieder neuer Schnee dazu kommt


----------



## Deleted490789 (23. März 2019)

Ja aber der frisst den alten Schnee.


----------



## Roedler (23. März 2019)

Wellaweil a Spießer und no it a ganza Hirsch....

A hüfa Holz flagt im Wald...viel derwiel buim Strecka!


----------



## Deleted490789 (24. März 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wellaweil a Spießer und no it a ganza Hirsch....
> 
> A hüfa Holz flagt im Wald...viel derwiel buim Strecka!


Kehrig schaffe dass mir wieder radle kinnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted490789 (26. März 2019)

Sonntag wieder unterwegs gewesen:












Kollege gibt alles



So gehörts 











Schee wars
Gruß vom Niner Trail Team


----------



## swindle (27. März 2019)

wo wards ihr?


----------



## jim_morrison (27. März 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Zwar kein Bike-Pic aber... naja... Allgäu eben....



Sieht ja mächtig nach Bikepark aus? 
Wo ist das?
Gruss

Edit: Ich bin im Sommer eine Woche in der Nähe von Sonthofen. Gibt es da in der Umgebung (ca. Umkreis von 30-50km) einen Bikepark?
Oder kann mir da jemand schöne Biketouren mit möglichst grossem Singletrailanteil (bis ca. S2) empfehlen? Gerne auch per PN... Gruss und danke, Jim


----------



## Dämon__ (27. März 2019)

Hindelang gibt es einen Park
https://www.hornbahn-hindelang.de/bikepark-allgaeu/


----------



## swindle (27. März 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Sieht ja mächtig nach Bikepark aus?
> Wo ist das?
> Gruss
> 
> ...



haha Bikepark  schön wärs. Das ist an der Alpspitz bei Nesselwang. Da haben se so hässliche Plattformen für Touristen hingestellt damit diese auf keinen Fall in den tiefen tiefen Abgrund stürzen.





(Bild habe ich von @Bench aus dem Nesselwang thread geklaut)


----------



## jim_morrison (27. März 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> haha Bikepark  schön wärs. Das ist an der Alpspitz bei Nesselwang. Da haben se so hässliche Plattformen für Touristen hingestellt damit diese auf keinen Fall in den tiefen tiefen Abgrund stürzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 842929
> 
> (Bild habe ich von @Bench aus dem Nesselwang thread geklaut)


Ok danke für die Info. Da gibt es ja so eine Homepage mit ein paar Routen drauf. Naja das ist eher was für andere als mich, da ja bei vielen Routen auch das Trekingrad als Verkehrsmittel empfohlen wird  ...
Vielleicht gehe mal in diesen Hindelang Bikepark. Aber ist auch nicht so das Wahre für mich. Der schwarze Trail ist mir (wohl) zu schwierig und der gelbe viel zu einfach.

Ich möchte gerne mal auf den Grünten fahren. Gibts da einen gescheiten Aufstieg und eine schöne Route (Trails) runter (wenn möglich in Richtung Sonthofen/Blaichach)?

Ist ev. diese Route hier mit dem Bike einigermassen machbar?


 

Und wo würdet ihr hinauffahren?


----------



## Roedler (27. März 2019)

Fahren ist schieben und tragen!


----------



## Bench (27. März 2019)

Auf den Grünten würd ich jetzt net unbedingt, die haben schon genug Ärger mit MTB vs. Wanderer.

Gibt nette Routen auf/ums Wertacher Hörnle, Reuterwanne oder eben Alpspitze.
Wenn du nen guten Bikepark willst, musst ca 1h nach Oberammergau rüberfahren.
Hindelang ist rein um mitm DH-ler zu bolzen. Oder um ein altes Enduro zu zerstören 

@swindle hässlich, naja. Aber die Plattformen an sich find ich schon sinnvoll. Ohne ist das Gelände da echt mist zum stehen/sitzen und Landschaft genießen. Und lieber zwei Holz-Plattformen als mitm Bagger was unnatürliches hinbaggern.


----------



## jim_morrison (27. März 2019)

Von „unserm“ Hotel aus sieht man den Grünten so schön imposant. Deshalb möchte ich gern da hoch. Ich hoffe mal auf eine Touristenfreundlichkeit der Einheimischen, so wie es bei uns der Fall ist. Aber danke für die Tipps. Werde mir den Park mal im Netz anschauen umd ev. dann da hinfahren. Hast du mir zu den von dir genannten Bergen ev ein paar Tourenvorschläge (ev. auch per PN)? Wäre sehr dankbar dafür. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## pib (28. März 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info. Da gibt es ja so eine Homepage mit ein paar Routen drauf. Naja das ist eher was für andere als mich, da ja bei vielen Routen auch das Trekingrad als Verkehrsmittel empfohlen wird  ...
> Vielleicht gehe mal in diesen Hindelang Bikepark. Aber ist auch nicht so das Wahre für mich. Der schwarze Trail ist mir (wohl) zu schwierig und der gelbe viel zu einfach.
> 
> Ich möchte gerne mal auf den Grünten fahren. Gibts da einen gescheiten Aufstieg und eine schöne Route (Trails) runter (wenn möglich in Richtung Sonthofen/Blaichach)?
> ...



Der Trail super. Hab noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern dort gehabt. Sieh zu das du deine Fahrt nicht unbedingt in der Rushhour machst. Hochfahren kannst von blaichach über die fahrstrasse bis zur alpe Obere schwände. Dann bike tragen ca. 20 Minuten bis zum Sattel. Von da kannst zum grüntenhaus fahren. Protipp: trage dein Rad am grüntenhaus die 6 Steintufen runter. Der Wirt mag es nicht wenn man fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (28. März 2019)

Ok danke für die Infos und Tipps. Werde die Stufen tragen 
Gruss Jim


----------



## pib (28. März 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Infos und Tipps. Werde die Stufen tragen
> Gruss Jim


Sag Bescheid wenn kommst, ggf. stosse wir dazu


----------



## jim_morrison (28. März 2019)

Kann ich gerne machen.. Danke nochmals..  Gruss Jim


----------



## Toni Dark (4. April 2019)

Hindelang macht eigentlich mit dem Enduro viel Spaß. Weil verglichen mit echten Downhill-Strecken ist das ja schon eher ein einfacherer Singletrail. Stabile Reifen wären halt sinnvoll und man sollte natürliche Strecken mögen.

Den neuen Flowtrail find ich bisher leider nicht so gelungen, da hängt man zuviel auf der Bremse.


----------



## Deleted490789 (7. April 2019)

Endlich sind die neuen Räder eingetroffen:


----------



## Deleted490789 (7. April 2019)

Gruss vom Niner Trail Team Germany


----------



## Dämon__ (7. April 2019)

Schön, der Roman hat endlich sein Rad


----------



## pib (10. April 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> Gruss vom Niner Trail Team Germany
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lastregabike.de/



Wie liefs diesmal an den Stufen!? Das werde ich in 10 Jahren nicht lernen


----------



## Deleted490789 (10. April 2019)

pib schrieb:


> Wie liefs diesmal an den Stufen!? Das werde ich in 10 Jahren nicht lernen


Sehr gut, einmal mit und einmal ohne Spotter, den haben wir nur zur Gaudi an den Baum gehängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (10. April 2019)

Abartig. Ich freu mich wieder aufs beikn wenn ich aus der Hühnchenhölle wieder komme.


----------



## Deleted490789 (10. April 2019)

pib schrieb:


> Abartig. Ich freu mich wieder aufs beikn wenn ich aus der Hühnchenhölle wieder komme.


Jetzt kommst ersma nochmal Schnee Samstag und Sonntag, jipeh


----------



## pib (11. April 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst ersma nochmal Schnee Samstag und Sonntag, jipeh




Zum Glück bin ich noch bis Ostern auf Thailand


----------



## Bench (11. April 2019)

Mitm Radl?


----------



## bikebunker (12. April 2019)

Hallo Mtb Genossen, wir wollten diesen Sommer eine Allgäucross machen.

Jetzt habe ich in vorherigen Beiträgen gelesen das z.B. die Nagelfluhkette ein Verbot für mtbler hat. Muss ich jetzt unsere Tour woanders hinvelegen?

Erster Tag von oberstaufen zum Kempner Naturfreunde Haus. 


 
Zweitertag vom Kemptner Naturfreunde Haus zum hochleite Haus. 


 
Dritter Tag von der hochleite Richtung hindelang. 




Schonmal danke für eure hilfe. Bin mir da jetzt echt unsicher ob wir die Tour machen sollen. Grüße Dirk


----------



## Roedler (12. April 2019)

Durchs Ehrenschwang zum Seifenmoos geht es eh fast nur auf Teer und etwas Schotter. Also der erste Tag ist ohne Verbot. Erst am zeiten Tag und am dritten Tag kommt ihr in verbotene Zonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted490789 (12. April 2019)

Nicht verboten, nur ein Hinweis auf die Ruhezone. 
Ich fahre weiterhin dort, die Hühner lassen sich durch nichts stören, im Gegenteil ich bin der Meinung die halten sich sehr oft am Weg auf und fühlen sich nicht gestört.


----------



## bikebunker (12. April 2019)

Hmm... Natoll habe gedacht das nur der erste Tag Probleme macht. Ist es gerade in den ganzen allgäuerbergen so verzwickte? Habe die Tour aus einem Buch wo die extra beworben wird . 

Wird da kontrolliert oder steht das unter Strafe dort zu fahren ? Werden aber wohl auf ein anderes Gebiet ausweichen müssen. Da weiß man echt garnicht mehr wo man fahren darf und wo nicht.


----------



## Deleted490789 (12. April 2019)

Kontrolle Ja, Strafe nein. 

Es wird nur an dein Gewissen appelliert. 
Schiebst einfach an den Rangern vorbei.

Oder aber, zeige einfach Bilder vom aktuellen Skistadionumbau in Oberstdorf und eventuell den geplanten Umbau vom Söllereck Skizirkus im Wert von 43Mille, dann bist eh fein raus.

Dort wird die Natur zerstört, aber da gehts um viel Geld und deswegen sind da Alle fein raus.


----------



## Deleted490789 (12. April 2019)

Zeig mir mal Tag Drei bitte wo das durchgehen soll?
Entweder Giebelhaus-Plättele-Edmund Pobst Haus oder Giebelhaus- Engratsgundersee-Edmund Pobst Haus oder wie?


----------



## mtbjj (12. April 2019)

Hast Du die Tour als Link zu Komoot? so kann ich nicht so genau erkennen, wo es lang geht.
Im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette soll man nicht auf wegen schmaler als 2m fahren.
http://www.nagelfluhkette.info/news/detail/biken-im-landschaftsschutzgebiet-451/
Kontrolliert wurde ich da noch nie. Allerdings wurden auch schöne Trail letztes Jahr verbreitert


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> Im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette *soll *man nicht auf wegen schmaler als 2m fahren.


Man darf nicht; steht seit 25 Jahren oder so in der LSG (hier im Thread irgendwo verlinkt).
Hat aber wohl jahrelang niemanden interessiert.


----------



## mtbjj (12. April 2019)

"soll" habe ich geschrieben, weil man sich Stress ersparen kann, wenn man es weiß. Sind ja eh viele Wege breiter als 2m.
Soweit ich weiß geht es in der Regelung auch um "unbefestigte" Wege. Die gibts doch dort eh kaum noch.
Ich glaube, man kann die Route so anpassen, dass man kaum Ärger bekommen wird.
In einem Zeitungsbericht letztes Jahr wurde auch geschrieben, dass bei den expliziten Wegsperrungen Schilder aufgestellt sind und nur verwarnt/aufgeklärt wird.
Ob das heuer auch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## pib (12. April 2019)

Täusch ich mich oder wollt ihr auf Pic 2 zum Nebelhorn hoch und nach Bad Hindelang runter?


----------



## homerjay (12. April 2019)

Mal unabhängig davon, ob die Wegführung am 3.Tag von Oberstdorf nach Hindelang überhaupt Sinn macht, da geht es durch das NSG Allgäuer Hochalpen und auch da ist es verboten, außerhalb von dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Straßen oder als Radweg gekennzeichneten Wegen mit Fahrrädern zu fahren.


----------



## bikebunker (12. April 2019)

Schonmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe mal die Touren für komoot nochmals in diesen Links hinterlegt:

Das sind die Originaltouren aus dem Buch:

Tag 1
https://www.komoot.de/tour/61355430?ref=wtd
Tag 2
https://www.komoot.de/tour/59767298?ref=wtd
Tag3
https://www.komoot.de/tour/59767464?ref=wtd

eigentlich ist es eine Fünftagestour die in Füssen endet, wollte diese aber auf drei abkürzen (des wegen Hindelang als Endziel). 
Wollen die Tour aber auch nicht irgendwie machen und am Ende die Waldautobahnen runterahren, wir hätten schon lust auf Trailabfahrten. 

Habe nicht erwartet das es so "Streng" ist hier im Allgäu, komme ja selbst aus Memmingen. Waren vor einigen Jahren viel im Allgäu unterwegs da gab es nie sollche Verbote.  

Denke werden wahrscheinlich auf ein andere Gebiet ausweichen. Hab auch keine lust im Urlaub immer mit allen möglichen Leuten zu Diskutiren - ob ich hier fahren darf oder nicht . 

Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (12. April 2019)

Meine Erfahrung mit MTB im Allgäu:
Ich fahr einfach wo ich will, kümmere mich nicht um Verbote o.ä., verhalte mich dabei rücksichtsvoll und freundlich.
Mich hat noch nie jemand angesprochen wegen irgendwas.
Bin aber weiter östlich unterwegs.
Sprich, ich kann nichts zu Nagelflukette, Hörnergruppe, Grünten o.ä. sagen.
Bin nur Wertacher Hörnle, Reuterwanne, Alpspitze, Edelsberg usw. unterwegs.


----------



## BiBaBergler (12. April 2019)

Vor ein paar Jahren hat es auch niemanden interessiert.
Momentan ist halt alles übersensiebel bei dem Thema und ein, in weiten Teilen nicht existenter, Konflikt wurde von Lokalpolitikern, einseitiger Presse und Interessensvertretern, die alle nicht Pro-MTB eingestellt sind, herbeigeredet und breit getreten.
Der E-Bike Boom setzt dem ganzen noch dazu die Krone auf. Vielleicht sind auch die vielen E-Biker der Hauptauslöser der Diskussion ... 
Jedenfalls ist halt die 'moderne' Sportart MTB nicht kompatibel mit der Fortschrittlichkeit der Region. Man möchte die Touristen haben, bzw. eben deren Geld, aber die sollen dann bitteschön auch nichts von der Natur nutzen. Bissl Luft dürfen die wegatmen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Deleted490789 (12. April 2019)

Ich sehe es wie Bench.
Mittlerweile bin ich sogar den E-Bikern dankbar: Boah, lueg a echter Biker, cool, weiter so und no viel Spass gell !


----------



## Deleted490789 (12. April 2019)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe mal die Touren für komoot nochmals in diesen Links hinterlegt:
> 
> Das sind die Originaltouren aus dem Buch:
> 
> ...


Also Tag drei ist kurz hinterm Probst Haus übers Koblat bis zum Engratsgundersee a mords verblockter Scheiss und macht definitiv keinen Spass, da kannst dein Rad komplett durch tragen.
Ab dem See hoch aufs Türle und dann dort zur Nickenalpe runter ist top.
Mir sind schon des öfteren die Komoottouren negativ aufgefallen, ob die wirklich schon jemand gefahren ist?
Komoot plant halt sehr selbstständig und verbindet viele Wege miteinander, aber sinnvoll ist das meist nicht.


----------



## BiBaBergler (12. April 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie Bench.
> Mittlerweile bin ich sogar den E-Bikern dankbar: Boah, lueg a echter Biker, cool, weiter so und no viel Spass gell !



Haha, ja, hast Recht. Da kommen recht viele anerkennende Kommentare ..."Boah, ohne Motor!" 
Und es schauen immer alle zuerst ans Tretlager runter, und wenn kein Motor zu sehen ist, grinsen und grüßen die Leut au mehr als früher. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## pib (12. April 2019)

Also Tag 3 ist völliger Blödsinn. Ab Seealpe schiebt ihr bis Höfatsblick bei bis zu 35% Steigung. Ab höfatsblick ist dann mindestens 80 Minuten tragen angesagt. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## mtbjj (12. April 2019)

hmm. Also ich kenne mich besser bei Tag 1 aus. Und entweder bin ich ein totaler Fahrtechnik-Versager, oder das macht auch keinen Sinn.
Vom Hochgrat runter ist die Brunnenauscharte mMn nicht fahrbar oder zumindest im oberen Bereich weitestgehend tragen angesagt.
Zum Imberg hoch ist es öde Straße zum Hochgrat ein breiter Schotterweg, den man sich mit vielen Wanderern teilen muss.
Ach und gleich am Anfang die Buchenegger Wasserfälle komme ich weder runter noch hoch.
Aber ab dem Ehrenschwanger Tal ist der Weg wenigstens 2m breit bis zum Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## kamikater (12. April 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> zum Hochgrat ein breiter Schotterweg


 und tlw. sackrattensteil


----------



## Roedler (12. April 2019)

So wie es ausschaut will er am 3. Tag weder übers Retterschwanger noch über Wenge rüber. Er hat ja geschrieben, dass er die Tour nach einem Tourenführer erstellt hat. Denke wir kennen den.  Also geht es über das Koblat.....Im Sommer bei gutem Wetter so um Mittag.... den Buchman mal kontaktieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebunker (12. April 2019)

Hört sich ja nicht so toll an der dritte tag , werden aber ja wahrscheinlich eh woanders hin ausweichen. Mir sagen alle die Wege und Orte nicht viel  und wer ist Buchman?


----------



## Hinouf (12. April 2019)

Der des tolle Allgäu Bikebuch geschrieben hat. Der Carsten halt .


----------



## Deleted 217350 (12. April 2019)

Ist das diese Tour  ?

https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...routenbeschreibung-und-gps-daten.291221.2.htm


----------



## Bench (12. April 2019)

bikebunker schrieb:


> werden aber ja wahrscheinlich eh woanders hin ausweichen.


Kann da Georgien empfehlen 
Die sind froh um Biker!
Hätten wir fast im Sommer auch gebucht, aber jetzt wirds ne Woche RR-Radeln in Albanien


----------



## bikebunker (12. April 2019)

Neee habe die Tour aus diesem Buch... 




 

Ich glaube es gibt von dem Buch schon eine neuere Version


----------



## Deleted 217350 (12. April 2019)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Neee habe die Tour aus diesem Buch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 849355
> 
> Ich glaube es gibt von dem Buch schon eine neuere Version


Dann schau dir halt mal o. g. Link genauer an, vllt. kommt die Tour ja in Frage  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted490789 (13. April 2019)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Neee habe die Tour aus diesem Buch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 849355
> 
> Ich glaube es gibt von dem Buch schon eine neuere Version


Das Buch vom Vollpfosten, geil, wieder einer der darauf reingefallen ist.
Nix für ungut aber den Führer kannst komplett vergessen.


----------



## Deleted490789 (4. Mai 2019)

https://www.all-in.de/rettenberg/c-...l-eine-bergwelt-entstehen_a5032887?ref=curate

Nix Bike Park


----------



## jim_morrison (4. Mai 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/rettenberg/c-...l-eine-bergwelt-entstehen_a5032887?ref=curate
> 
> Nix Bike Park


Hi,
Ich werde nun in den Ferien def. mein Bike mitnehmen. Wir können dann gerne den Grünten mal befahren. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## BiBaBergler (4. Mai 2019)

NinerTrailTeam schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/rettenberg/c-...l-eine-bergwelt-entstehen_a5032887?ref=curate
> 
> Nix Bike Park



Genau das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht, als ich den Artikel gelesen habe ... wieder eine Chance verpasst


----------



## Gummiadler (7. Mai 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich werde nun in den Ferien def. mein Bike mitnehmen. Wir können dann gerne den Grünten mal befahren.
> Gruss Jim



Wann, wie, wo?


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2019)

Ich fahr über Vatertag ins Allgäu, bin mal gespannt was da noch an Schnee liegt, wenn nur die Trails frei sind


----------



## pib (7. Mai 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ich fahr über Vatertag ins Allgäu, bin mal gespannt was da noch an Schnee liegt, wenn nur die Trails frei sind



"Allgäu" ist weit dehnbar. Die Oberstdorfer Berge eignen sich momentan noch besser zum Skitourengehen


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2019)

Sonntag hats wieder geschneit.
Seitdem ist die Alpspitze wieder bis zur Mittelstation runter weiß 
Am 1.Mai war ich fast bis ganz oben, bevor Schnee kam.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2019)

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2019)

Heute eher nix, hab noch das Laktat von der letzten Zwift-Session in den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted490789 (7. Mai 2019)

Das wird schon......


----------



## Deleted490789 (7. Mai 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Mal schauen was geht


Du darfst nur mit Last antreten


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2019)

Oh je, das wird auch eng


----------



## Fettmull (10. Mai 2019)

Servus, bin seit April in Kempten wohnhaft und würde gerne jetzt, da wo der Schnee auf etwa 1.600 müNN geschmolzen ist, ein paar Trails abfahren mit meinem AM (140mm). Ist jmd. schon die Route auf dem Gratrücken unterhalb des Alpsee Coasters von der Eckhalde Richtung Prodel und dann zurück nach Oberstaufen gefahren und hätte Lust mich bei schönem Wetter zu begleiten? 

PS: Die IG Oberallgäu Süd wurde 2018 gegründet, wo finde ich den Informationen zu Ausfahrten oder sonstigen Treffen?
Grüße, Fettmull.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo nach Oberschwaben, 

bin demnächst für ne Woche mit der Family in der Nähe von Ochsenhausen und wollte mal fragen, ob man da mit einem Fully Trailbike und Fahrtechnik bis S2 gut bedient wird. Waldautobahnen allein sind langweilig, wenn man Touren mit überwiegenden Anteil an S0 oder höher fahren kann, wäre das toll. Komoot nach zu urteilen wird bei Biberach und auch rund um Ochsenhausen einiges an Naturtrails geboten. Alternativ könnte ich auch mit nem "Anyroad-Bike" mit Dropbarlenker und entweder LRS mit Rennradslicks oder LRS mit Grävelschlappen mitnehmen. Was meint ihr Locals?

Gruß aus Bamberg,
Florian


----------



## Bench (15. Mai 2019)

@nosaint77 Das Allgäu hat nix mit Schwaben zu tun und Biberach liegt nicht im Allgäu.
Frag mal hier nach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biberach-und-umgebung.574478/


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Mai 2019)




----------



## mtbjj (20. Mai 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hallo nach Oberschwaben,
> 
> bin demnächst für ne Woche mit der Family in der Nähe von Ochsenhausen und wollte mal fragen, ob man da mit einem Fully Trailbike und Fahrtechnik bis S2 gut bedient wird. Waldautobahnen allein sind langweilig, wenn man Touren mit überwiegenden Anteil an S0 oder höher fahren kann, wäre das toll. Komoot nach zu urteilen wird bei Biberach und auch rund um Ochsenhausen einiges an Naturtrails geboten. Alternativ könnte ich auch mit nem "Anyroad-Bike" mit Dropbarlenker und entweder LRS mit Rennradslicks oder LRS mit Grävelschlappen mitnehmen. Was meint ihr Locals?
> 
> ...


wenn denn da endlich mal kein Schnee mehr ist, würde ich mitfahren. Wie schauts da aktuell aus?


----------



## homerjay (20. Mai 2019)

Gestern wieder unterwegs gewesen und entspannte und freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Hundehaltern und anderern Radlern gehabt. Nur einer hat die Stimmung wieder getrübt: Der Herr mit dem Racehardteil und den engen Lycrashorts, der erst grußlos und mit Stemmeisengesicht in knappstem Abstand an unserer Gruppe vorbei heizte um dann bergab ohne abzubremsen an den beiden älteren Herrschaften mit dem Hund vorbeizudonnern. Du hast Dich mal wieder richtig um das Mountainbiken im Allgäu verdient gemacht!
Das Du offensichtlich Deine Strava-Bestzeit brechen wolltest, ist keine Entschuldigung und besonders schlimm finde ich, daß Du auch schon auf den IG-Treffen dabei warst und es eigentlich besser wissen solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Mai 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gestern wieder unterwegs gewesen und entspannte und freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Hundehaltern und anderern Radlern gehabt. Nur einer hat die Stimmung wieder getrübt: Der Herr mit dem Racehardteil und den engen Lycrashorts, der erst grußlos und mit Stemmeisengesicht in knappstem Abstand an unserer Gruppe vorbei heizte um dann bergab ohne abzubremsen an den beiden älteren Herrschaften mit dem Hund vorbeizudonnern. Du hast Dich mal wieder richtig um das Mountainbiken im Allgäu verdient gemacht!
> Das Du offensichtlich Deine Strava-Bestzeit brechen wolltest, ist keine Entschuldigung und besonders schlimm finde ich, daß Du auch schon auf den IG-Treffen dabei warst und es eigentlich besser wissen solltest.




Leider sterben diese egoistischen Knallköpfe nicht aus 

Solchen Typen wünsche ich auf jeder Tour mindestens zwei Plattfüße


----------



## ralf321 (22. Mai 2019)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht, als ich den Artikel gelesen habe ... wieder eine Chance verpasst



Evtl. doch noch nicht? Vielleicht schaut ja jemand der Zeit hat Dienstags und Mittwochs vorbei. 
https://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=31809&start=450#p5206193


----------



## Roedler (22. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich da schon wieder lese:

Grüntenhütte soll abgerissen werden... Streichelzoo und Walderlebnisbahn.... wird mir schlecht!!

Andererseits werde ich dann den Buckel runterschruppen wie und wann und wo ich will!!

Feuer frei..


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Mai 2019)

Schade um die Grüntenhütte
die Tourengeherabende waren immer sehr schön

Mal schauen, welche Trails nach dem Umbau noch da sind. Diesen Sommer bleibt ja noch alles beim Alten.


----------



## homerjay (23. Mai 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Schade um die Grüntenhütte
> die Tourengeherabende waren immer sehr schön
> 
> Mal schauen, welche Trails nach dem Umbau noch da sind. Diesen Sommer bleibt ja noch alles beim Alten.



Trails werden da keine mehr übrig sein, die Wege bleiben den zahlenden Gästen vorbehalten, die für viel Geld mit der Bergbahn hochfahren, im Self-Service-Bergrestaurant alpenländisch angehauchtes Convenience-Food essen und dann für einen Extra-Obulus mit der Walderlebnisbahn wieder abrauschen, nachdem sie noch kurz die Original-Alpen-Alpakas im Streichelzoo mit dem Futter aus dem Futterautomaten gefüttert haben. Schau Dir das Alpendisneyland in Ratholz an und dann weißt Du, was es am Grünten geben wird.

Nicht zahlende Gäste (Biker, Kletterer, Wanderer, Skitourengänger, etc.) werden mit euphemistisch als "Besucherlenkung" bezeichneten Maßnahmen gezielt ausgesperrt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß als "ökologischer Ausgleich" für die massiven Baumaßnahmen auf der Grüntensüdseite nicht nur der Stuhlwandgrat und der Gigglstein für Kletterer gesperrt werden sondern auch größere Gebiete (zum "Wildschutz") für Biker und Wanderer.

Ich habe eigentlich immer gedacht, daß der Wald auch ohne Bahn Erlebnis genug ist und daß es die Bergwelt von Natur aus schon gibt. Berge brauchen keinen Geschmacksverstärker!


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2019)

Freie Berge, 22.05.2019
*Was passiert am Grünten?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. Mai 2019)

Am Dienstag 4.Juni um 19.30 und am Mittwoch 5. Juni um 19.30 gibt es im Gasthof Mohren in Kranzegg eine Bürgerinfo
zum Projekt Grünten BergWelt. 
Ich komme erst am 06.06. abends nach Kranzegg und kann die Veranstaltung nicht besuchen.
Einige Biker aus der Region sollten sich da blicken lassen und hier im Forum darüber berichten.


----------



## mtbjj (25. Mai 2019)

@Fettmull : ich werde, falls das Wetter hält, die Rounde morgen angehen. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken


----------



## Bench (25. Mai 2019)

Deleted490789 schrieb:


> Das wird schon......


Der nächste ausm Forum gelöscht? Kurz nach Lipperdings? 


Und... bis ganz oben inzwischen Schneefrei, nur rüber zur Dinser Hütte noch ein Schneefeld zu überqueren


----------



## swindle (26. Mai 2019)

Dinser Hütte war letzte Woche auch noch ein schneefeld zu bewältigen...


----------



## Bench (26. Mai 2019)

Der Schnee wird auch noch bisschen bleiben, ist ein Schattenloch.

Mal sehen, wo mich meine Kumpels gleich mitschleppen. Hoffentlich bleibt mal ne Fotopause.


----------



## Roedler (26. Mai 2019)

Gestern auf vergessenen Wegen unterwegs.

Leider beginnt die Anfahrt auf einem sehr bekannten Asphaltweg und so haben einige Elektromotorradfahrer gezeigt, zeigen müssen, wie viel Watt denn das neue motorisierte Vehikel hat und haben die Motoren jaulen lassen. Ist es erst deprimieren, wenn man sieht wie einer immer weiter aufholt, so erklärt sich dann alles von selber, wenn man die Motoren hört. 

Die Freude nach dem Rauftreiben und Tragen richtet sich ja immer auf die Abfahrt, blöd nur wenn der Weg dann über die Jahre doch abgerutscht ist und der Windbruch für weiteres Tragen sorgt.


----------



## Roedler (26. Mai 2019)

Und dann sieht man wie EU -Fördergelder oder ähnliches verausgabt werden. War vor vielen Jahren hier noch ein schöner Jägersteig/Holzerpfad ist es heute eine super ausgebaute Straße, die in anderen Gegenden Europas leicht als Kreisstraße gellten könnte, die aber als Sackgasse endet und nur zum Holzwegfahren dient.


----------



## Stucka (30. Mai 2019)

laut Gemeindeblatt Rettenberg soll auch der (bisher) noch recht nett zu fahrende Wanderweg ab Brackenberg in Richtung Hinterberg zu einem exorbitanten Wirtschaftsweg ausgebaut werden. Der Weg hat richtig Spaß gemacht, die Aussicht oben an der Kuppe ins Illertal war gigantisch. Somit auch ein neuer, fahrbarer Weg für die Mofas der nicht lange auf entsprechende Frequenz warten muss.


----------



## swindle (30. Mai 2019)




----------



## Coal_Master (30. Mai 2019)

Da komm i eh immer von oben mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (31. Mai 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 868375



Gab es da irgendwelche Probleme? Ich habe gedacht, im KWT wären Mountainbiker gern gesehen.
Wieso soll ich da noch hinwandern, wenn ich als Radfahrer nicht willkomen bin?


----------



## ralf321 (31. Mai 2019)

Würde der Kommentar wegen zuviel Zuspruchs bei Fb wieder gelöscht?


----------



## swindle (31. Mai 2019)

Scheint so...  aber ich glaub nicht dass es was an deren Einstellung ändert


----------



## ralf321 (31. Mai 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Scheint so...  aber ich glaub nicht dass es was an deren Einstellung ändert


Ja es glaube ich auch nicht. schade wollte die kommutable lesen. Auf ihrer Homepage steht’s zumindest noch.
Stehen dann Schilder am Weg? Oder wie soll mans wissen?

Fb Kommtare werden zumindest fleißig gelöscht. Edit inzwischen der ganze FB Auftritt


----------



## Pozo (3. Juni 2019)

Servus, 
wir waren die letzten 4 Tage sowohl mit dem MTB, als auch zu Fuss rund um den Grünten und Spieser unterwegs. Absolut entspannt ob mit oder ohne Rad obwohl teilweise wirklich Betrieb auf den Trails war. Auch wenns mal eng wurde wie am Waldpfad unterhalb Kranzegg gings, mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht, sehr gut. Villeicht lags auch an dem blonden Töchterchen, dass vorgefahren/laufen ist.. und am fehlenden Motor
In diesem Sinne schaun wir mal welches Disneyland uns am Dienstag vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Gummiadler (5. Juni 2019)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendtour am Grünten?


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Juni 2019)

Komme erst heute Nachmittag nach Kranzegg an den Grünten.


----------



## swindle (7. Juni 2019)

War jemand auf der Versammlung zum Thema Bergwelt Grünten? Wenn ja, was wurde besprochen?


----------



## Pozo (7. Juni 2019)

...Herzstück wird dabei eine moderne Zehner - Kabinenbahn sein, die auf einer Länge von 2.300 Metern von der Talüber die Mittelstation zur neuen Grüntenhütte führen wird. Sie soll es auch Menschen mit Handikap sowie Familien mit Kinderwagen ermöglichen, den Berg zu besuchen. Außerdem biete sie im Winter für Skikurse mit Kindern mehr Sicherheit und mehr Komfort. Für den Skibetrieb wird zudem ein Sechser - Sessellift hinzukommen sowe ein kinderfreundlicher Schlepplift. Für Schneesicherheit soll der Ausbau der Beschneiungsanlage sorgen

https://www.all-in.de/rettenberg/c-lokales/am-gruenten-soll-eine-bergwelt-entstehen_a5032887
https://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallga...aturierung-im-Hauptfokus-article10031734.html
https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/so...amilie-hagenauer-stellt-konzept-12348006.html

Spannender dürfte der Halbsatz Ausgleich durch Schließung von Trampelpfaden werden "..Durch den Rückbau eines ausgedehnten Netzes an Trampelpfaden und die Sanierung bestehender Wege wolle man die Besucher auf weniger Strecken führen und somit wertvolle Alpflächen schonen.."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2019)

Das hört sich nicht so toll an


----------



## Sub-Zero (7. Juni 2019)

Also ausbau mancher Wege (die man ja sonst mitm Bike immer zerstört) zu rollstuhlgerechten Pisten und dafür Sperrung der Trampelpfade zwecks Schonung der Alpflächen. 
a so...da nehmen die Rindviecher (ahm Weidetiere) die da Tag ein Tag aus umanander sind au Rücksicht drauf. Also schönes Kuh/Wander Ghetto für die Sommer-Turis die blos it weit weg laufen sollen


----------



## fr-andi (7. Juni 2019)

Pozo schrieb:


> ...Herzstück wird dabei eine moderne Zehner - Kabinenbahn sein, die auf einer Länge von 2.300 Metern von der Talüber die Mittelstation zur neuen Grüntenhütte führen wird. Sie soll es auch Menschen mit Handikap sowie Familien mit Kinderwagen ermöglichen, den Berg zu besuchen. Außerdem biete sie im Winter für Skikurse mit Kindern mehr Sicherheit und mehr Komfort. Für den Skibetrieb wird zudem ein Sechser - Sessellift hinzukommen sowe ein kinderfreundlicher Schlepplift. Für Schneesicherheit soll der Ausbau der Beschneiungsanlage sorgen
> 
> https://www.all-in.de/rettenberg/c-lokales/am-gruenten-soll-eine-bergwelt-entstehen_a5032887
> https://www.allgaeuhit.de/Oberallga...aturierung-im-Hauptfokus-article10031734.html
> ...


Ohne Worte


----------



## homerjay (7. Juni 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht so toll an



Ich glaube, das wird richtig schlimm. Disneyland statt Naturerlebnis, aber so kann man wohl im Sommer richtig Kasse machen. Grundsätzlich habe ich ja gegen die Renovierung bereits gebauter Liftanlagen nichts einzuwenden, und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ich die Pläne der Investoren auch nachvollziehen, wenn sie meinen, daß so das investierte Geld besser wieder reinkommt. Was mich aber wirklich ärgert, sind die Aussagen zu "Besucherlenkung". Auch hier werden mit schwerem Gerät Schotterwege in die Landschaft planiert und während gleichzeitig diejenigen, die das Naturerlebnis aus eigener Kraft suchen, wie Biker, Wanderer und Skitourengänger ausgesperrt und als Naturzerstörer gebrandmarkt werden.


----------



## Roedler (7. Juni 2019)

Darum fahren wir erst recht! Wo und wann ist nun egal... feuer frei! Verarschen muss sich keiner lassen!


----------



## Pozo (7. Juni 2019)

Hoffentlich geht es nicht in dieselbe Richtung wie in Ofterschwang wo einem dann noch die  „offload go Karts „ um die Ohren fliegen...
Natur ohne Gehhilfen ist schon schwer zu ertragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ht2311 (7. Juni 2019)

Denke ich bin richtig hier, bin für 3 Nächte in Fischen ab Sonntag, daher wollte ich fragen ob einer mir in der nähe (außer den Bikepark Hindelang)  Trails empfehlen kann?
wäre dankbar für einige Tipps.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Juni 2019)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Denke ich bin richtig hier, bin für 3 Nächte in Fischen ab Sonntag, daher wollte ich fragen ob einer mir in der nähe (außer den Bikepark Hindelang)  Trails empfehlen kann?
> wäre dankbar für einige Tipps.


Nein. Weil ein _echter Allgäuer_ sich lieber selbst in den Sack beißt, als jemand anderem “seine“ Strecken zu verraten . Wirst sehen, dass du hier keine Antwort bekommst...


----------



## Ht2311 (8. Juni 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein. Weil ein _echter Allgäuer_ sich lieber selbst in den Sack beißt, als jemand anderem “seine“ Strecken zu verraten . Wirst sehen, dass du hier keine Antwort bekommst...



Hatte den Thread eben paar Seiten vorher gelesen.. hatte jemand erwähnt, unglaublich.. 
naja dann wirds erstmal der Bikepark dann ne gemütliche Tour.. kann man nichts falsch machen..


----------



## MorkvomOrg (8. Juni 2019)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Denke ich bin richtig hier, bin für 3 Nächte in Fischen ab Sonntag, daher wollte ich fragen ob einer mir in der nähe (außer den Bikepark Hindelang)  Trails empfehlen kann?
> wäre dankbar für einige Tipps.


Eine der paar Bildstöckle-Touren, findest du mit Sicherheit auch im Netz. 
Ansonsten schreib kurz, ich kann dir was per Privatnachricht als GPX schicken


----------



## Bench (8. Juni 2019)

Fischen?
Nimms Rennrad, fahr dann übern Riedbergpass rüber und übers Rohrmoos zurück.
Tolle Tour, will ich schon ewig mal fahren aber für mich ist die Anreise halt weit, das wird dann eher fast ne Tagestour.


----------



## Hinouf (8. Juni 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein. Weil ein _echter Allgäuer_ sich lieber selbst in den Sack beißt, als jemand anderem “seine“ Strecken zu verraten . Wirst sehen, dass du hier keine Antwort bekommst...


Liegt vielleicht da dran, dass seine Strecke dann ein Verbotsschild bekommt?!
Gott sei Dank haben die meisten das kapiert.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Juni 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht da dran, dass seine Strecke dann ein Verbotsschild bekommt?!


Ja, vielleicht.
Vielleicht aber auch an Paranoia...


----------



## Hinouf (8. Juni 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht.
> Vielleicht aber auch an Paranoia...


Ich krieg im Schnitt einmal in der Woche einen dummen Kommentar von Wanderern. Bin mir sicher das wäre viel besser, wenn noch mehr Radler unterwegs wären. Auch die ganzen neuen Schilder bilde ich mir nur ein. Schon klar.


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Juni 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich krieg im Schnitt einmal in der Woche einen dummen Kommentar von Wanderern. Bin mir sicher das wäre viel besser, wenn noch mehr Radler unterwegs wären. Auch die ganzen neuen Schilder bilde ich mir nur ein. Schon klar.



Fährst ja immer die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Juni 2019)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Denke ich bin richtig hier, bin für 3 Nächte in Fischen ab Sonntag, daher wollte ich fragen ob einer mir in der nähe (außer den Bikepark Hindelang)  Trails empfehlen kann?
> wäre dankbar für einige Tipps.


Eher technische trails oder normal unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ht2311 (9. Juni 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Eher technische trails oder normal unterwegs?



Eher technische trails..


----------



## Roedler (9. Juni 2019)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Denke ich bin richtig hier, bin für 3 Nächte in Fischen ab Sonntag, daher wollte ich fragen ob einer mir in der nähe (außer den Bikepark Hindelang)  Trails empfehlen kann?
> wäre dankbar für einige Tipps.


Für Motorrad? Illerdamm nüf und na!


----------



## Ht2311 (9. Juni 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Für Motorrad? Illerdamm nüf und na!



Richtig


----------



## Hinouf (9. Juni 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Fährst ja immer die gleiche Strecke.


Nicht ganz . Aber umso schlimmer wäre es, wenn das Schild wieder auftauchen würde.

Übrigens, sche das‘d wieder da bist alter Kämpfer .


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2019)

Scheiße,.........
ein e-biker!
geh weg!!


----------



## Ht2311 (9. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Scheiße,.........
> ein e-biker!
> geh weg!!



Willst auf den Müll auch noch ne Antwort


----------



## bobo2606 (9. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Scheiße,.........
> ein e-biker!
> geh weg!!





Ht2311 schrieb:


> Willst auf den Müll auch noch ne Antwort



Ich seh kein Fragezeichen 

Befehlsform


----------



## Coal_Master (10. Juni 2019)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Eher technische trails..


Hier gibt's keine technischen ebike Touren.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Kraft reicht, dein E-Bike über die Viehgatter zu heben, kannste alle technischen Trails auch mit dem E-Bike fahren.
Momentan fahre ich mit dem E-Bike viele technische Trails im Allgäu.
Wenn ich im nächsten Monat höher hinaus will, komme ich mit dem Bio-Bike. Dann ist mehr tragen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (10. Juni 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kraft reicht, dein E-Bike über die Viehgatter zu heben, kannste alle technischen Trails auch mit dem E-Bike fahren.
> Momentan fahre ich mit dem E-Bike viele technische Trails im Allgäu.
> Wenn ich im nächsten Monat höher hinaus will, komme ich mit dem Bio-Bike. Dann ist mehr tragen angesagt.


Und du denkst, wenn du jetzt nur E-Bike fährst, gehts in einem Monat mit einem Radel höher hinauf? Respekt, den seinen gab‘s der Herr im Schlaf. Ein wenig ernsthaftes Training brauch ich für solche Sachen schon .


----------



## Coal_Master (10. Juni 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kraft reicht, dein E-Bike über die Viehgatter zu heben, kannste alle technischen Trails auch mit dem E-Bike fahren.
> Momentan fahre ich mit dem E-Bike viele technische Trails im Allgäu.
> Wenn ich im nächsten Monat höher hinaus will, komme ich mit dem Bio-Bike. Dann ist mehr tragen angesagt.



Das ist allerdings ne Sauerei und sollte verboten werden. 
Nummer Tafel ans e bike und fertig


----------



## Oshiki (10. Juni 2019)

Warum jetzt diese Reaktion auf eMTBs?
Wenn es so weitergeht sind.wir auch nicht besser als die Rotsocken.


----------



## Coal_Master (11. Juni 2019)

Ein Motor gehört nicht ins Gelände, egal welcher Gattung er angehört.
Oder würdest du Trial Mopeds auf deinen Strecken im Wald auch tolerieren ?


----------



## Oshiki (11. Juni 2019)

Ich bin davon nicht begeistert aber bei uns in der Gegend gibt es einige Motorcrossfahrer im Wald.
Die fahren ob ich will oder nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (11. Juni 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Warum jetzt diese Reaktion auf eMTBs?



Weil es keine Fahrräder sind
& es durch die Massen an faulen Säcken in den Bergen vermehrt zu Konflikten, bzw. Sperrungen kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (11. Juni 2019)

letztes Wochenende bestes Beispiel: Vilstal hoch zur Dinserhütte. Auf dem Weg nach oben von einem Pärchen mit Ebikes überholt worden. Als dann das flache Stück anfing konnt ich die 2 überholen, irgendwann kam dann eine Abzweigung wo es rechts den Hang wieder runter ging. Dort wartete ich auf meine Begleitung. An der Stelle, wo es den Berg runterging, hatte das Pärchen dann eine Diskussion ob die Dame nun den Hang mit ihren Ebike runterschiebt oder nicht - schieben weil zu "steil". Wenig später, am Trail einstieg, kamen von oben, vom Übergang Edelsberg, 3 Knalltüten mit ihren E-Motorrädern ohne helm den losen schotterweg runterrutscht. Einer davon hatte nicht mal seine Beine auf den Pedalen, sondern aus Angst nach vorn gestreckt. Wenn da was passiert wäre, kannst davon ausgehen dass auch dort bald ein Verbotsschild steht.

Der Weg hoch zum Edelsberggipfel wurde ja schon gesperrt weil Nesselwang (oder die Verantwortlichen) mehrmals Klagen erhielten dass der Weg ja gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad befahrbar sei bzw. man da nicht runterfahren kann.

Ich finde das sind 2 gute Beispiele warum E-Bikes nicht gerade zuträglich für den Mountainbikesport sind. Es kommen Leute auf Wegen und in Situationen die sie nie aus eigener Kraft erreicht hätten. Und dann darf die Bergrettung kommen und in Folge dessen wird dann gleich auch noch der Weg gesperrt.

Aber E-Biken ist natürlich auch total anstrengend. Schließlich muss man auch selbst treten!


----------



## Zalgam (23. Juni 2019)

Au wei, die Bevölkerung im Allgäu wird wohl auch nicht klüger...


----------



## Roedler (23. Juni 2019)

Die Motorradgatter sind nun sehr flächendeckend installiert... wenn dann der Weg dahinter leicht ruppig wird, ist es wohl eine Frage der Zeit, das er auch Motorradtauglich gestaltet wird?





S´jungvieh isch ma glie entgegagschpurtat. Erscht hob a wing Spuntes kät....aber dia Schumpa händ nix dong..


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand, ob die Verbindung Fellhorn/Kanzelwand - Ritzleralpe (nicht der Weg über den Grat von der Gehrenspitze) schon schneefrei ist? Wenn man sich die Webcams anschaut, dann liegt da oben doch noch der eine oder andere größere Haufen und die Ausrichtung des besagten Weges ist ja doch teilweise eher schattig.


----------



## Toni Dark (25. Juni 2019)

Zalgam schrieb:


> Au wei, die Bevölkerung im Allgäu wird wohl auch nicht klüger...



Naja, die Medaille hat halt immer zwei Seiten. Die Gruppe der e-Biker entwickelt sich in den Alpen leider wirklich mit hohem Tempo zu einem Problem. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, meine Eltern sind beide über 60 und fahren sehr viel mit dem e-Bike in den Alpen rum)

Die Verkehrsdichte wird aber langsam so hoch, dass man um eine Regulierung wohl nicht rumkommen wird. Momentan bedeutet Regulierung leider meistens eine komplette Sperrung. So wie bereits im Bereich der Hörnergruppe geschehen. 

Dazu kommen mittlerweile soviele Unfälle dass sich sogar schon Versicherungen beunruhigt zeigen. Todesfälle usw. Die Kombination aus alten Menschen und einem sehr schnellen Fahrrad ist einfach nicht besonders schlau. Ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit wieder beinahe von einer e-Bikerin um die 60 umgemäht worden. Die Dame hat sich dann sehr freundlich entschuldigt, aber hätte ich keine Vollbremsung hingelegt wären wir jetzt wohl im Krankenhaus. Ich schätze grob dass 70% der hier durchradelnden e-Biker nicht in der Lage sind kontrolliert zu bremsen. An unserem Haus fahren hier an einem sonnigen Wochenende tausende e-Biker vorbei. Regelmäßig kommt es dabei zu gefährlichen Situationen (Katze direkt vor Rad, Kind auf Straße, Ball auf Straße, breiter Traktor und schmale Straße) in denen e-Biker komplett überfordert sind.

In meinen Augen muss man hier politisch regulieren. Mit Klüger werden hat das leider nichts zu tun.


----------



## Toni Dark (28. Juni 2019)

Tja, so richtig positiv ist dieser e-Bike Boom leider nicht.


----------



## fr-andi (28. Juni 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Naja, die Medaille hat halt immer zwei Seiten. Die Gruppe der e-Biker entwickelt sich in den Alpen leider wirklich mit hohem Tempo zu einem Problem. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, meine Eltern sind beide über 60 und fahren sehr viel mit dem e-Bike in den Alpen rum)





Toni Dark schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 878686
> 
> Tja, so richtig positiv ist dieser e-Bike Boom leider nicht.



wäre sehr schade für deine Eltern, oder?


----------



## Toni Dark (28. Juni 2019)

Ja so ist es. Im Alpenraum sind glaub einfach zuviele Menschen unterwegs. Das führt dann über kurz oder lang zu Sperrungen.


----------



## Toni Dark (29. Juni 2019)

Rettungshubschrauber: E-Bike-Fahrer (49) nach Zusammenprall mit Auto bei Oberstdorf schwer verletzt
					

Am Freitagnachmittag wurde ein 48-jähriger E-Bike-Fahrer nach einem Unfall schwer verletzt. Der Finne war mit seinem Sohn und ausgeliehenen Pedelec-Rädern von der Seealpe aus in Richtung Oberstdorf unterwegs.




					www.all-in.de
				




Solche Unfälle gibt es halt leider wirklich zu viel. Denke aber hier sind auch die Hersteller in der Pflicht. Durch den Motor fahren viele in Regionen in denen sie eigentlich nicht mehr fahren können. Dann müsste man in diesen typischen Senioren Raketen wenigstens ein wirksames ABS einbauen.

Die meisten Senioren fahren hier übrigens Haibike e-Bikes mit plus Reifen. Schön hoher Vorbau drauf und fertig ist das Beratungsopfer des ZEG Händlers.


----------



## Roedler (29. Juni 2019)

Als aller erstes müsste mal eine Helmpflicht her!
Und dann hoffe ich das man auch weiterhin sehr auf die Trennung von MTB und Elektromotorrad achtet.
Auch wenn es bei jeglicher Gruppe Könner und weniger Könner gibt.....

War scho der Zweite dia Woch!








						Unfall: Oberstdorf: Radfahrer (36) nach Sturz in Stacheldrahtzaun schwer verletzt
					

Ein 36-jähriger Mann ist am Mittwochnachmittag bei einem Sturz mit seinem E-Bike schwer verletzt worden. Der 36-Jährige hatte beim Abbiegen die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt und war in einen Stacheldrahtzaun geprallt.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (29. Juni 2019)

Das glaub ich leider kaum. Hier bei uns im Allgäu wurden ja gerade erst alle Radler verboten. Glaube kaum dass da jemals ein Unterschied gemacht wird.


----------



## Oshiki (30. Juni 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Das glaub ich leider kaum. Hier bei uns im Allgäu wurden ja gerade erst alle Radler verboten. Glaube kaum dass da jemals ein Unterschied gemacht wird.


In welcher Gegend gab es solche massiven Verbote?


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juni 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Das glaub ich leider kaum. Hier bei uns im Allgäu wurden ja gerade erst alle Radler verboten. Glaube kaum dass da jemals ein Unterschied gemacht wird.



Wer, Was, Wo?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (30. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wer, Was, Wo?


Der auf dem Bild ist ja auch kein Biker sondern Rübezahl  . Der ist eine Legende und darf überall alles...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. Juni 2019)

*Ich bin kein direkter Rüpel, aber die Brennnessel unter den Liebesblumen.* 


Abragroll schrieb:


> Der auf dem Bild ist ja auch kein Biker sondern Rübezahl


----------



## Toni Dark (30. Juni 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend gab es solche massiven Verbote?



Hörnergruppe rund ums Riedberger Horn mit Nagefluhkette.


----------



## Hinouf (30. Juni 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Hörnergruppe rund ums Riedberger Horn mit Nagefluhkette.


Das war schon seit Ewigkeiten gesperrt, nur hat’s keine Sau interessiert.


----------



## Toni Dark (30. Juni 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Das war schon seit Ewigkeiten gesperrt, nur hat’s keine Sau interessiert.



Ja genau. Und jetzt soll es durchgesetzt werden. Mit Schildern usw. Insofern ist das schon ein Unterschied zu bisher.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ja genau. Und jetzt soll es durchgesetzt werden. Mit Schildern usw. Insofern ist das schon ein Unterschied zu bisher.


Und jetzt fährst du nicht mehr? Nur wegen einem Schild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (1. Juli 2019)

Ihr drehts ganz schön am Rad wegen den E-Bikes.... die zwei Unfälle in den Artikeln wären genau so auch mit nem normalen Rad passiert.


----------



## Hinouf (1. Juli 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ihr drehts ganz schön am Rad wegen den E-Bikes.... die zwei Unfälle in den Artikeln wären genau so auch mit nem normalen Rad passiert.


Mit normalen Rad fahren die Wenigsten aufs Nebelhorn. Ohne Helm niemand, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## pib (1. Juli 2019)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ja genau. Und jetzt soll es durchgesetzt werden. Mit Schildern usw. Insofern ist das schon ein Unterschied zu bisher.



Die Schilder wurden letztes Jahr schon aufgestellt, zum Beispiel Stuiben. Kontrollen gab und gibt es bisher keine. Jedenfalls nicht das ich es wüsste. Private Selbst ernannte Hilfssherrifs gibt es allerdings leider immer öfters.

Und auch die Konflikte zwischen Fußgänger und ebiker werden spürbar größer.


----------



## Roedler (1. Juli 2019)

Es ist wie immer und überall die Masse! Wandere stören sich gegenseitig nur selten, auch wenn es gerade im Allgäu Massen Derer gibt. Aber sie haben im grunde erstmal die selben Voraussetzungen. Aber irgendwann ist auch da schluss mit dem Mitainander. Jetzt kommen aber noch die Massen an E-Bikern. Die haben ganz andere Voraussetztungen. Und es sind Massen. Gerade in den 3 großen Oberstdorfer Tälern und deren Nebentälern. Zu fuß schaffen das die meisten nicht mehr, aber mit dem E-Motorrad ist es ein Katzenspiel zum Käskuchen und Kaiserschmarn. Hab erst vom Nachbarn, der seit Jahrzehnt in die Berge (früher extremer) sein Leidklagen ertragen müssen. Er unterscheidet nicht zwischen E-Motorrad und MTB. Weisch, zur Gruben isch`s scho a reachts Spießruhtahatscha vor lauta Radla. (er ist früher auch mit dem Rad´l zur Käseralp und hat es in einen Boschen geschmissen und ist zum Klettern...)
Schaut man sich das an, erkennt man schnell wer da noch selber raufdapt. Und irgendwann ist man als MTB´ler unerwünscht, weil es zuviele E-Motoradfahrer geworden sind.
Naja, jetzt sind solche Strecken nicht unbedingt mein Erstreben, aber doch häufig der Zubringer.
Das ist es für mich und nicht weniger.


----------



## pib (1. Juli 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer und überall die Masse! Wandere stören sich gegenseitig nur selten, auch wenn es gerade im Allgäu Massen Derer gibt. Aber sie haben im grunde erstmal die selben Voraussetzungen. Aber irgendwann ist auch da schluss mit dem Mitainander. Jetzt kommen aber noch die Massen an E-Bikern. Die haben ganz andere Voraussetztungen. Und es sind Massen. Gerade in den 3 großen Oberstdorfer Tälern und deren Nebentälern. Zu fuß schaffen das die meisten nicht mehr, aber mit dem E-Motorrad ist es ein Katzenspiel zum Käskuchen und Kaiserschmarn. Hab erst vom Nachbarn, der seit Jahrzehnt in die Berge (früher extremer) sein Leidklagen ertragen müssen. Er unterscheidet nicht zwischen E-Motorrad und MTB. Weisch, zur Gruben isch`s scho a reachts Spießruhtahatscha vor lauta Radla. (er ist früher auch mit dem Rad´l zur Käseralp und hat es in einen Boschen geschmissen und ist zum Klettern...)
> Schaut man sich das an, erkennt man schnell wer da noch selber raufdapt. Und irgendwann ist man als MTB´ler unerwünscht, weil es zuviele E-Motoradfahrer geworden sind.
> Naja, jetzt sind solche Strecken nicht unbedingt mein Erstreben, aber doch häufig der Zubringer.
> Das ist es für mich und nicht weniger.



Meine Frau und ich sind aus diesem Grund aus Oberstdorf weg gezogen und nach Kempten geflüchtet. Früher hatten wir 3 Monate Pause mit dem Tourismus in Oberstdorf, seit den letzten Jahren steigen die Übernachtungszahlen stetig und es gibt quasi keine nebensaison mehr. Der Ort ist 12 Monate bumsvoll. Mieten und Gastronomie Preise steigen in unverschämte Höhen.

Für den Einheimischen der nicht sein Geld mit dem Tourismus verdient ist Oberstdorf einfach nicht mehr lebenswert.


----------



## Toni Dark (2. Juli 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Und jetzt fährst du nicht mehr? Nur wegen einem Schild?



Doch natürlich. Aber das ganze zeigt ja die Richtung in die es gehen soll. Irgendwann gibt es in den Bergen kein miteinander mehr. Jeder sitzt in seinem eigenen Reservat (Fun Park, Bergerlebniswelt, BikePark o.ä.) und der Rest ist gesperrt. 




Aldar schrieb:


> Ihr drehts ganz schön am Rad wegen den E-Bikes.... die zwei Unfälle in den Artikeln wären genau so auch mit nem normalen Rad passiert.



Es sind nicht nur die zwei Unfälle. Es sind täglich Unfälle. Sonntags ist es hier gefährlicher über die Straße zu laufen als in einer Großstadt. Weil die Hälfte der Personen wirklich keine Ahnung hat wie man mit den Dingern umgeht. Geschweige denn überhaupt Rad fahren kann. Dazu kommen dann noch diese typischen Alpenwege. So steil wie möglich halt. Hoch kommen die so einen Weg schon (Haibike mit Plusreifen machts möglich). Runter wirds dann gerne mal gefährlich oder lebensmüde.



pib schrieb:


> Die Schilder wurden letztes Jahr schon aufgestellt, zum Beispiel Stuiben. Kontrollen gab und gibt es bisher keine. Jedenfalls nicht das ich es wüsste. Private Selbst ernannte Hilfssherrifs gibt es allerdings leider immer öfters.
> 
> Und auch die Konflikte zwischen Fußgänger und ebiker werden spürbar größer.



Konflikte werden momentan tatsächlich spürbar mehr. Einfach durch das erhöhte Besucheraufkommen. Nicht umsonst beschäftigt das schon die Landespolitik. So lange jeder Hotelier einfach e-Bikes verleiht und eine Wanderkarte dazulegt wird das auch noch zunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2019)

Jetzt kommen die Touris nicht nur mit den E-Bikes ins Allgäu, sondern auch noch mit E-Geländeautos.
Warum also die Diskussion?


----------



## ralf321 (2. Juli 2019)

Bald kommen die neuen Routen, weis da jemand was da ausgeschildert werden soll?
Und mit neune Routen dann neue Sperren?

Neue Mountainbike-Strecken werden im Allgäu erst ab Herbst ausgeschildert
https://www.all-in.de/kempten/c-lok...-ab-herbst-ausgeschildert_a5036859?ref=curate


----------



## homerjay (2. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Und mit neune Routen dann neue Sperren?



Das heißt nicht Sperren sondern "Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen", ist aber unter dem Strich das Gleiche.


----------



## Coal_Master (2. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Bald kommen die neuen Routen, weis da jemand was da ausgeschildert werden soll?
> Und mit neune Routen dann neue Sperren?
> 
> Neue Mountainbike-Strecken werden im Allgäu erst ab Herbst ausgeschildert
> https://www.all-in.de/kempten/c-lok...-ab-herbst-ausgeschildert_a5036859?ref=curate



Am Illerdamm und an allen Teerstrassen wird dann ausgeschildert......
Bloss keine Trails.


----------



## BiBaBergler (2. Juli 2019)

Weiträumig Verbotsschilder anbringen = Radrouten ausschildern.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juli 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Am Illerdamm und an allen Teerstrassen wird dann ausgeschildert......
> Bloss keine Trails.


Für die meisten ist das auch gut so


----------



## Roedler (2. Juli 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Touris nicht nur mit den E-Bikes ins Allgäu, sondern auch noch mit E-Geländeautos.
> Warum also die Diskussion?


Das ist alles aber kein Geländeauto....So ein Auto will alles...aber kann nix...nix richtig


----------



## fr-andi (2. Juli 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das ist alles aber kein Geländeauto....So ein Auto will alles...aber kann nix...nix richtig


Welcher SUV kann auch nur irgendetwas?


----------



## Stucka (2. Juli 2019)

Hab den Artikel auch gelesen. Machmer uns nix vor, der Allgäu GmbH sind die lokalen Biker völlig wurscht. Es geht nur darum, aufzuholen, was jahrelang vernachlässigt wurde. Andere Regionen sind dem Allgäu schon lange enteilt, was das Bewerben der Zielgruppe Mountainbiker (aber auch Rennradler) betrifft. Vom Schaffen einer ordentlichen Infrastruktur ganz zu schweigen. Diese Ausweisung von Bikestrecken richtet sich nur an den touristischen Biker, der dann schön der Beschilderung nachfahren kann. Allerdings hat die GmbH nicht damit gerechnet, dass manche Gemeinden (Hörnergruppe, Immenstadt, Oberstdorf etc.) sich da komplett ausklinken und keine Strecken zur Verfügung stellen. Somit dürfte das Ziel, eine Premium-Bikestrecke durch das Allgäu zu legen, vom Tisch sein. Ebenfalls völlig unterschätzt wurde der Widerstand der sogenannten "Belangträger", die von Anfang an skeptisch bis ablehnend waren. Beim Aufbau des Projekts wurden viele Fehler gemacht. Das Thema dümpelt nun schon seit 2-3 Jahren vor sich hin, Ende nicht absehbar. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch nicht nachvollziehbar, das manche Eigentümer, Wald-/Weidegenossenschaften, Alpwegverbände nicht die positiven Aspekte des Projekts (Haftungsfreistellung per Vertrag, Übernahme der Verkehrssicherung, Finanzierung von bikerfreundlichen Gattern etc.) angenommen haben.  Ich denke schon, das auswärtige Biker gerne einer Premiumstrecke gefolgt wären, wenn die einigermaßen attraktiv gewesen wäre (funktioniert ja in anderen Regionen auch ganz gut). Auf jeden Fall kann man darauf warten, das die Wellen hochschlagen, wenn die ersten Unfälle und Konflikte auf nicht vertraglich abgesicherten Routen passieren. Es war von Anfang an ein Irrglaube, mit so einer Strecke die Biker insgesamt zu "kanalisieren". Wir Locals fahren da, wo wir bisher immer gefahren sind, wäre ja noch schöner. Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht. Die Streckenbeschilderung sollte ja schon vor 2 Jahren abgeschlossen sein. Die ganze Premiumstrecke ist Patchwork und bleibt es, solange die verantwortlichen Politiker nicht grundsätzlich positiv Stellung beziehen und auch mal gegen die Widerstände der üblichen Belangträger so etwas auch im Allgäu durchsetzen. Vielleicht würde "draußen" dann tatsächlich mal wieder etwas Ruhe einkehren, wenn ein Großteil der Touri-Biker und vor allem die Ebiker auf solche Strecken geleitet werden.


----------



## Stucka (2. Juli 2019)

Man muss sich in dem Zusammenhang mal vorstellen, das der  Roland Stauder, der Initiator der mittlerweile diversen "Stonemans" (Sexten, Taurista, Glaciara, Erzgebirge) vor Jahren im Kleinwalsertal derbe abgeblitzt ist, als er wagte, über einen "Stoneman" hier in der Region nachzudenken. Der hätte das Konzept erstellt, die Bewerbung gemacht und die Biker hätten hier die Betten gefüllt, wären eingekehrt, hätten eingekauft usw.. Mittlerweile gibts im Chiemgau ein fast identisches Projekt. Es scheint also doch zu gehen, wenn Wille und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit dahinter steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (2. Juli 2019)

Sei mir nicht  böse und es wurde hier schon oft geschrieben. Die Betten im Allgäu sind auch ohne Biker voll. Sehr voll sogar.
Und ganz ehrlich, da schimmert der Florian durch.. , ich persönlich möchte auch nicht so gerne mehr Biker hier im Allgäu....


----------



## Stucka (2. Juli 2019)

Geb ich dir zu 100% recht. Wir bekommen gar nicht richtig mit, wie außerhalb vom Allgäu für das Allgäu geworben wird. Kommet zuhauf! Viehscheid, Skifahren, Festwoche, Wintersport-Mega-Events. Irgendwo ist gar kein Ende mehr abzusehen. Früher warens Stoßzeiten, jetzt ist das ganze Jahr Remmi-Demmi. Nach Oberstdorf/Oberstaufen brauchst gar nicht mehr zu fahren. Mir persönlich wären da allerdings Biker lieber, als das Klientel, das in den Hochburgen des Allgäu-Tourismus zu sehen ist. Pseudo Schicki-Micki zum Abwinken. Ich befürchte aber ehrlich, das wir da erst ganz am Anfang der Welle stehen....


----------



## pib (2. Juli 2019)

Stucka schrieb:


> Geb ich dir zu 100% recht. Wir bekommen gar nicht richtig mit, wie außerhalb vom Allgäu für das Allgäu geworben wird. Kommet zuhauf! Viehscheid, Skifahren, Festwoche, Wintersport-Mega-Events. Irgendwo ist gar kein Ende mehr abzusehen. Früher warens Stoßzeiten, jetzt ist das ganze Jahr Remmi-Demmi. Nach Oberstdorf/Oberstaufen brauchst gar nicht mehr zu fahren. Mir persönlich wären da allerdings Biker lieber, als das Klientel, das in den Hochburgen des Allgäu-Tourismus zu sehen ist. Pseudo Schicki-Micki zum Abwinken. Ich befürchte aber ehrlich, das wir da erst ganz am Anfang der Welle stehen....



Oberstdorf in 2018 2,7 Millionen Gästeübernachtungen. 2011 bin ich dahin gezogen da waren es „nur“ 2,3 Millionen. Dazukommen dann noch die steigenden Tagesgäste, die niemand zählt. Es ist unerträglich geworden dort.

Edit: ja Klientel sag ich immer den passenden Werbeslogan für Oberstdorf „ Home of Rentner „


----------



## homerjay (3. Juli 2019)

Wird das jetzt hier der Overtourism-Jammerthread?
Wenn ich mir den heutigen Artikel im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt und das unsägliche Statement der Immenstädter Naturschutzreferenten ("Sonst fahren sie wieder kreuz und quer und durch die Wiesen") anschaue, dann gibt es eigentlich Wichtigeres zu diskutieren, als über die (gefühlte) Überfüllung einiger Hotspots, die man als Einheimischer eigentlich doch gut meiden kann.


----------



## ralf321 (4. Juli 2019)

Also los geht’s neuer Park?

https://fdp-oa.de/news/fdp-immenstadt-fordert-bikepark-am-mittag/


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Touris nicht nur mit den E-Bikes ins Allgäu, sondern auch noch mit E-Geländeautos.
> Warum also die Diskussion?



Wer sich den Karren anschafft, hat den Schuss nicht mehr gehört. Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein, um sich so einen Dreck anzuschaffen? Sinn und Verstand wurde bei der Leasingentscheidung völlig ausgehebelt. Fahr lieber woanders hin und gehe uns hier nicht länger auf den Zeiger!


----------



## Coal_Master (5. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Also los geht’s neuer Park?
> 
> https://fdp-oa.de/news/fdp-immenstadt-fordert-bikepark-am-mittag/


Wenn die FDP was fordert........
.......dann gehts sofort los


----------



## ralf321 (7. Juli 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wenn die FDP was fordert........
> .......dann gehts sofort los


Na eher um die wichtigeren Themen diskutieren als über die ebikes. 
Habe da auch noch was.  
Nett wars die Tage als mich 2 ebike Damen fragten wo trail Xy startet. Verwundert das die dort runterwollen gab ich Auskunft. Nur das anfahren am schrägen Schotterweg schafften sie dann nicht da die bikes immer durchdrehten. Sie schoben die Räder dann bergauf ins flachere. 

So nun zum Park. Hätte ja was wenn in Immenstadt etwas Stadt nah kommt. Und mit der Genehmigung der neuen Gondelbahn auf den Mittag könnte man das ja gleich festlegen. Habe nur die Vermutung das da nichts passiert.


----------



## ralf321 (7. Juli 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Am Illerdamm und an allen Teerstrassen wird dann ausgeschildert......
> Bloss keine Trails.



Ja sowas rechne ich auch und dann kann man werben xyz km ausgeschilderte Mountainbike strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (7. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Ja sowas rechne ich auch und dann kann man werben xyz km ausgeschilderte Mountainbike strecken.



Alps Epic Trail die Iller entlang


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute, bald ist es soweit und ich bin eine Woche in der Umgebung Sonthofen. Eine Tour habe ich ja schon fix geplant (nur Strecke, Datum noch nicht): Grünten.
Nun wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir noch ein paar Tourenvorschläge ab dem Allgäuer Berghof geben könnt?





Die Touren sollen vorzugsweise ca. 500-1000hm haben und möglichst viel Trailanteil im DH (S1-S2, schwerer lieber nicht  ).
Die Touren können auch ab Sonthofen starten oder Gunzesried, da komme ich problemlos hin. Ich wäre um ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar. Gerne dürft ihr eure Vorschläge auch per PN mitteilen, falls ihr Diskretion wünscht (und eure Trails hier nicht verbreitet werden sollen). Ich jedenfalls würde dies sicher auch respektieren und nicht weiter verbreiten. Im Gegenzug kann ich auch gerne mal mit Trails aushelfen im Kanton Graubünden.. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## Stucka (8. Juli 2019)

Komoot dürfte da einiges an schönen Touren ausspucken, versuchs mal. Im Bereich Gunzesried und der Hörner geht einiges. Auch die andere Talseite sehr interessant.


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juli 2019)

Gehört die Hörnergruppe eigentlich noch ins Naturschutzgebiet der Nagelfluhkette?
Dann dürfte man dort ja offiziel nix fahren


----------



## homerjay (8. Juli 2019)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Gehört die Hörnergruppe eigentlich noch ins Naturschutzgebiet der Nagelfluhkette?
> Dann dürfte man dort ja offiziel nix fahren


Der Allgäuer Berghof liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet "Hörnergruppe" (https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/?lang=de&topic=ba&catalogNodes=11,122&bgLayer=atkis&E=592229.32&N=5262507.78&zoom=11&layers=WMS||Landschaftsschutzgebiete||http://www.lfu.bayern.de/gdi/wms/naturschutz/schutzgebiete?||landschaftsschutzgebiet||1.1.1), dort ist das Radfahren auf Wegen, die schmaler sind, als 2m, seit 1992 verboten, was der geneigte Besucher auch den mittlerweile dort zahlreich aufgestellten Schildern entnehmen kann oder der im persönlichen "Gespräch" mit den dort lauernden Rangern erfahren wird.


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juli 2019)

Also wie vermutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pozo (8. Juli 2019)

Zum Glück kann man sich von dort naturveträglich mit den Offroad Rollern aus der Kurve in die Botanik verabschieden..


----------



## Hinouf (8. Juli 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Der Allgäuer Berghof liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet "Hörnergruppe" (https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/?lang=de&topic=ba&catalogNodes=11,122&bgLayer=atkis&E=592229.32&N=5262507.78&zoom=11&layers=WMS||Landschaftsschutzgebiete||http://www.lfu.bayern.de/gdi/wms/naturschutz/schutzgebiete?||landschaftsschutzgebiet||1.1.1), dort ist das Radfahren auf Wegen, die schmaler sind, als 2m, seit 1992 verboten, was der geneigte Besucher auch den mittlerweile dort zahlreich aufgestellten Schildern entnehmen kann oder der im persönlichen "Gespräch" mit den dort lauernden Rangern erfahren wird.


Sind die mittlerweile echt so präsent? War schon lang nimmer drüben. Muss ich mir ja direkt mal geben.


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juli 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Der Allgäuer Berghof liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet "Hörnergruppe" (https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/?lang=de&topic=ba&catalogNodes=11,122&bgLayer=atkis&E=592229.32&N=5262507.78&zoom=11&layers=WMS||Landschaftsschutzgebiete||http://www.lfu.bayern.de/gdi/wms/naturschutz/schutzgebiete?||landschaftsschutzgebiet||1.1.1), dort ist das Radfahren auf Wegen, die schmaler sind, als 2m, seit 1992 verboten, was der geneigte Besucher auch den mittlerweile dort zahlreich aufgestellten Schildern entnehmen kann oder der im persönlichen "Gespräch" mit den dort lauernden Rangern erfahren wird.


Grad mal aufm Bayernatlas geschaut. Gibt ja erschreckend viele Landschaftsschutzgebiete. Wusste garnicht das es z.B. alles rund um den Nieso /Stoffelberg oder z.B. den Grünten auch betrifft. Demnach darf man in halb Bayern nicht fahren.


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Juli 2019)

Leute wenn ich da so mitlese, frage ich mich erstens, ob es Sinn macht das Bike mit in die Ferien zu nehmen, und zweitens, wo fahrt ihr den MTB wenn man bei euch gar nirgends fahren darf?


----------



## homerjay (8. Juli 2019)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Grad mal aufm Bayernatlas geschaut. Gibt ja erschreckend viele Landschaftsschutzgebiete. Wusste garnicht das es z.B. alles rund um den Nieso /Stoffelberg oder z.B. den Grünten auch betrifft. Demnach darf man in halb Bayern nicht fahren.


Das stimmt so nicht, ein Bikeverbot gibt es nur, wenn das in der entsprechenden Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung so geregelt ist. Es gibt auch Verordnungen bzw. Landschaftsschutzgebiete, in denen kein Bikeverbot besteht.


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Juli 2019)

Das geht schon.
Schliesslich baut der Allgäuer Berghof auch immer neue Gebäude da oben an und erst hinterher werden die auf dem Landratsamt nachgereicht  
Melde dich bei Pib und bei mir wenn da bist oder schick mir ne Nachricht mit deiner Mail Adresse, hab zwei, drei schöne Trailrunden direkt bei dir vor der Haustüre.


----------



## Roedler (8. Juli 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Leute wenn ich da so mitlese, frage ich mich erstens, ob es Sinn macht das Bike mit in die Ferien zu nehmen, und zweitens, wo fahrt ihr den MTB wenn man bei euch gar nirgends fahren darf?



In der Schweiz!  
Aber sau teuer und die haben fast nichst auf dem Teller....


----------



## Stucka (9. Juli 2019)

Mal gaaaanz entspannt angehen. Klar wird da gefahren. Ofterschwang, Gunzesried etc. gibt es sogar mega tolle Strecken. Man musst ja nicht bewusst den Stress mit Rangern oder Wanderern suchen, aber da gibt es tatsächlich viele schöne Möglichkeiten. Hauptvermeidungsziel Nr. 1: E-Bike-Pisten meiden (zwangsläufig um bewirtschaftete Alpen herum)  und wie gesagt, mal "komoot" Vorschläge machen lassen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Juli 2019)

Gibts eigentlich was neues zur MTB Strecke am Mariaberg (KE)? 
Bau sollte ja 2019 beginnen. Ist ja quasi schon halb rum.


----------



## pib (9. Juli 2019)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues zur MTB Strecke am Mariaberg (KE)?
> Bau sollte ja 2019 beginnen. Ist ja quasi schon halb rum.



Nix neues. Noch keine Bagger gesehen.  Scheint eher wieder zu schlafen das Projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2019)

Gestern in der "Schäbigen Zeitung"










Wir sollten alle bei der Initiative mitmachen, um den Grünten zu retten. Ein Erfolg ist nicht ausgeschlossen.
Bestes Beispiel die Verhinderung der Teststrecke die Landrover bei Isny bauen wollte. Es geht!!


----------



## Roedler (10. Juli 2019)

Ich möchte auch nicht das sie die Grüntenhütte abreißen und so eine Walderlebnisbahn brauch ich schon gleich gar nicht, ich möchte auch nicht das sie noch mehr ins Allgäu locken, egal mit was... aber wenn man da als MTBler bei der Initiative mit mach, ist die Frage wie weit man sich ans eigene Bein pinkelt?


----------



## pib (10. Juli 2019)

Verstehe ich nicht. Als Mtbler ist der grünten doch so wie ist perfekt. Die Investitionen die da gemacht werden sind für unserem Sport am Grünten eher kontraproduktiv. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch!?


----------



## Roedler (10. Juli 2019)

Naja, der Bund Naturschutz und Landesbund für Vogelschutz sind unsere Freunde gerade auch nicht, obwohl ich mit sehr vielen übereinstimme...
So aber stärken wir sie, nicht das sie dann weiter gehen und uns als direktes Zielobjekt ...


----------



## ralf321 (10. Juli 2019)

Erinnern wir uns. Bike Park Balderschwang  . ich denk egal was passiert die sind immer dagegen. Ich bin auch nicht begeistert von noch einem Park  wie am Alpsee. Aber die Erneuerung der Anlagen sollte ja schon in einem gewissen Rahmen möglich sein.


----------



## Coal_Master (11. Juli 2019)

Da hat der Beuze recht !
Da machmer mit.


----------



## ralf321 (12. Juli 2019)

Illegale Downhill-Strecke im Leutkircher Stadtwald sorgt für Ärger
https://www.schwaebische.de/landkre...stadtwald-sorgt-für-ärger-_arid,11081874.html


----------



## pib (12. Juli 2019)

da ist ja alles verschwommen


----------



## BiBaBergler (12. Juli 2019)

Was heutzutage nicht alles Downhill ist .... Respekt!
Sollte auch als Schillertrail bekannt sein, und die richtig 'massiven Anlagen' gibts doch schon gar nicht mehr, bzw. sind total zugewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (12. Juli 2019)

2000 Leute auf dem Grünten, mir wird schlecht. 50 sind mir schon zuviel....


----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2019)

Boh, alter! Die sind ja keiner Ausrede verlegen! Macht Geld einen so lügend??
Jetzt glaube ich bald, dass die Vögel die neuen Lifte nutzen und in der Gastronomie speisen!  
Der Grünten wird ein Vogel und Naturparadies!! Danke Familie Hagenauer!


----------



## Coal_Master (12. Juli 2019)

Mit Geld kannst dir alles erkaufen und damit lässt sich alles schönreden


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Mit Geld kannst dir alles erkaufen und damit lässt sich alles schönreden



Absolut!

Die angepeilten 2000 Besucher fallen ebenfalls vom Verkehr her kaum ins Gewicht.
Für jede Kritik gibt es Gutachten.

Und das Wort 'kanalisieren' zieht immer...

Mir wird schlecht!


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2019)

Bald ziehen die ersten Eingeborenen aus dem Allgäu weg, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Juli 2019)

Dann freuen sich die Auswärtigen, dass es wieder etwas zu kaufen oder zu mieten gibt.

Ich freue mich, dass ein Einheimischer sein Geld in seiner Heimat investiert und nicht irgendwo im Ausland deponiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (15. Juli 2019)

In dem Fall wäre mir das Ausland lieber.  Er kann doch auch zB. in Disney Land investieren.
Denn durch diese Investition wird sich der Druck, in dieser Region, auf uns MTBles deutlich verstärken. Sperrungen etc.


----------



## homerjay (15. Juli 2019)

Auf der einen Seite des Illertals soll mit dem Segen der Politik am Grünten die gesamte Nordseite umgebaut werden um Platz für eine Walderlebnisbahn und einen Streichelzoo(!) zu schaffen, und auf der anderen Seite im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette werden die mit viel Tamtam aufgestellten Gebotsschilder gerade durch knallharte Verbotsschilder ersetzt. Beides Mal sind die Individualsportler, und zwar nicht nur die Biker die Leidtragenden, weil sie als nichtzahlende Gäste ausgesperrt werden. 

Tja, was soll man sagen, Geld, in dem Fall das von Waldburg-Zeil bzw. das von Hagenauers, regiert die Welt.


----------



## Hinouf (15. Juli 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite des Illertals soll mit dem Segen der Politik am Grünten die gesamte Nordseite umgebaut werden um Platz für eine Walderlebnisbahn und einen Streichelzoo(!) zu schaffen, und auf der anderen Seite im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette werden die mit viel Tamtam aufgestellten Gebotsschilder gerade durch knallharte Verbotsschilder ersetzt. Beides Mal sind die Individualsportler, und zwar nicht nur die Biker die Leidtragenden, weil sie als nichtzahlende Gäste ausgesperrt werden.
> 
> Tja, was soll man sagen, Geld, in dem Fall das von Waldburg-Zeil bzw. das von Hagenauers, regiert die Welt.


Wie schauen diese Schilder aus? Tut man gut darin, sich daran zu halten?


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juli 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Tut man gut darin, sich daran zu halten?



Ich kenne Allgäuer die sich daran gehalten haben......... und sie dann mitgenommen haben


----------



## Coal_Master (15. Juli 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Allgäuer die sich daran gehalten haben......... und sie dann mitgenommen haben


Ja solls geben.......


----------



## Hinouf (15. Juli 2019)

Bin echt gespannt wie lange es noch dauert, bis sie richtig ernst machen.


----------



## MorkvomOrg (15. Juli 2019)

Petition unterschreiben
					

#rettetdengruenten: Der Wächter des Allgäus ist kein Rummelplatz !




					www.change.org


----------



## Stucka (16. Juli 2019)

vielleicht hat jemand von Euch am Sonntag Bergauf/Bergab gesehen. MTB/Emtb - Nutzungskonzepte in anderen Regionen. War sehr interessant, die Sendung gibts sicher noch in der Mediathek. 

Geld regiert die Welt - klar. Ist so und wird so bleiben. Gut ist aber, das der Gegenwind, der denen entgegen bläst, durchaus Wirkung zeigen wird. Momentan kommts mir so vor, das erstmal getestet wird, wie weit die Investoren gehen können. Gar nicht zu verhindern wird das Grünten-Projekt nicht sein, aber zurechtstutzen auf ein verträgliches Maß kann ein erstrebenswertes Ziel sein. Als die Winter noch schneesicher waren, war jedes Wochenende Remmi-Demmi am Berg. Damals konnte dank Bürgerentscheid in Rettenberg das "Alpine Trainingszentrum ATA" verhindert werden, das dann die Oberjöchler abbekommen haben.


----------



## pib (16. Juli 2019)

Wollen wir das eigentlich verhindern weil wir Streichelzoos, Bergerlebniswelten, Erlebnisgastronomie und wanderne Rotsocken schei**e finden oder aus Naturschutzgründen?

Oder anders gefragt: Würde der Investor am Grünten einen coolen Bikepark planen, wäre dann der Wiederstand genauso groß unter uns Bikern?

Man muss halt immer auch abwägen, was der Region wirtschaftlich gut tut. Ein "pauschales" Nein kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Da müßte man sich erstmal angucken, was genau und welchen Ausmaß die da vor haben. Gibt es dazu genaure Angaben, Pläne, Zeichnungen!?


----------



## swindle (16. Juli 2019)

Ich persönlich wäre auch gegen einen Bikepark. Damit wird ein Bikeghetto geschaffen und allen Schilderaufstellern noch ein Argument an die Hand gegeben "Dort hats doch einen Bikepark den man extra für euch gebaut hat, geht dort radeln und macht nicht hier die Wege kaputt. hurdurdur"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (16. Juli 2019)

Denk ein Bikepark würde ein Teil des Publikums lenken, aber nur wenn er auch so geplant ist das die breite Masse in nutzen kann.
Was Momentan mit dem in Hindelang nicht der fall ist. Und klar dadurch sollen keine neuen Sperrungen woanders entstehen. Was bringt mir der Park wenn ich dorthin 20 km fahren muss, wenn ich das dann vor de Haustür nicht mehr darf.

Finde die Ansätze im BR Video in der Schweiz nicht schlecht, mit so etwas sollte man auch erstmals beginnen vor man mit Sperrungen beginnt.

Kann wie PIP ein pauschales Nein auch nicht Unterschreiben. Der Grünten war immer Skiberg, und im Sommer war ordentlich Trubel da oben. Und klar wollen die, wenn sie dort die Lifte erneuern finanziell rauskommen. Obs den ganze anderen kram braucht gute Frage. Erneuerung der Anlagen und weiter Nutzung wie bisher, ok. Entzerrt auch im Winter etwas die Skimassen, als Einheimischer braucht man am WE ja schon fast nimmer gehen so voll ist es um Oberstdorf.


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Juli 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht auch der Grünten keinen Bikepark.
Das Allgäu ist mittlerweile mehr als übervoll mit Touristen und Zweitwohnungsbesitzern.
Die E-Bikeschwemme tut noch ein übriges dazu, mehr geht fast nicht mehr.

Der Ausbau der Liftanlage und die neue Hütte mit Megaterrasse inklusive Halligalliabfahrtsseilbahnanlage ist total übertrieben, die Natur und der Berg sind Spielplatz genug für alle, deswegen gehe ich in die Berge, Rummel habe ich unten mehr als genug.


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Denk ein Bikepark würde ein Teil des Publikums lenken, aber nur wenn er auch so geplant ist das die breite Masse in nutzen kann.
> Was Momentan mit dem in Hindelang nicht der fall ist. Und klar dadurch sollen keine neuen Sperrungen woanders entstehen. Was bringt mir der Park wenn ich dorthin 20 km fahren muss, wenn ich das dann vor de Haustür nicht mehr darf.
> 
> Finde die Ansätze im BR Video in der Schweiz nicht schlecht, mit so etwas sollte man auch erstmals beginnen vor man mit Sperrungen beginnt.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, die Grüntennordseite ist bereits erschlossen, die Erneuerung der bestehenden Liftanlagen ist zu begrüßen, für den Sommerbetrieb sollte man sich nachhaltigere Alternativen zur bestehenden Planung überlegen. Eine Sperrung für Tourengeher und Wanderer im Winter und für Biker, Kletterer und Gleitschirmflieger im Sommer ist indiskutabel.


----------



## ralf321 (16. Juli 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht auch der Grünten keinen Bikepark.
> Das Allgäu ist mittlerweile mehr als übervoll mit Touristen und Zweitwohnungsbesitzern.
> Die E-Bikeschwemme tut noch ein übriges dazu, mehr geht fast nicht mehr.


Ja das es (zu) voll ist bestreitet keiner, egal ob Ski, Bike oder Wanderer, und ich gehe davon aus das es eher voller wird statt weniger.
Oder stellt die Allgäu GmbH die Werbung ein?
Ein Park muss nicht am Grünten stehen da ist mit dem neuen Projekt genug los.
Da bieten sich eher Gebiete an die ums überleben kämpfen ala Thalkirchdorf usw.
Ich sehs halt schon so das durch Bestimmte Angebote wie Bike Park, Ladestationen usw. die Masse eher gelenkt wird. Wird dies nicht passieren, sehe ich bei der Einfallslosigkeit der Obrigen die Fahrverbote kommen (CSu Sperrzonen.) und das will keiner. Denn die Leute sind eh da.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Wird dies nicht passieren, sehe ich bei der Einfallslosigkeit der Obrigen die Fahrverbote kommen (CSu Sperrzonen.) und das will keiner.


Das wollen nur ein paar wenige Sonderlinge wie wir nicht. Alle anderen finden's gut.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Denn die Leute sind eh da.


und werden noch mehr kommen wenn die ihren Arsch mit Lift nach oben schauffiert bekommen, wer zurück zur Natur will, muss Rückbau betreiben,Lifte weg, Breite Straßen weg und schon hast du am Berg ruhe, 90% wollen sich ja nicht müde machen.


----------



## Stucka (16. Juli 2019)

Meines Wissens war von einem Bikepark am Grünten in der neuen Konzeption noch nie die Rede, da würden die Grundeigentümer und die üblichen "Belangträger" jetzt schon restlos ausflippen. Die Geldmaschine läuft vor allem im Winter auf Hochtouren, so es denn Schnee gibt, was gerade südwestseitig am Grünten die letzten Jahre längst nicht immer der Fall war. Der Sommerbetrieb wird so wie in Ofterschwang halt mitlaufen. Da läuft der Lift permanent, allerdings ist mir ein Rätsel wie sich das finanziell trägt. Da hocken unter der Woche ja tatsächlich nur ein paar Hansel drin.


----------



## BiBaBergler (16. Juli 2019)

Stufe 2 des Konzeptes wird dann sein, das noch irgendwo ein Schneiteich in die Landschaft gegraben wird, um eben den Winterbetrieb aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Stucka (16. Juli 2019)

ganz sicher sogar. Oberhalb vom Berggasthof Kranzegg ist da schon seit Jahren einer, die beschneien im Winter eh wie die Wilden. Das Projekt wird scheibchenweise aufgebaut, mit Garantie. Der Schweizer, der vor Jahren mal im Gespräch war, hat den fatalen Fehler gemacht (unter anderen), das er zu Beginn gleich alle seine Pläne geoutet hat. Das musste scheitern. Die Eigentumsverhältnisse in dem Gebiet sind wie fast überall im Allgäu nicht sehr durchschaubar. Auf jeden Fall das übliche Spannungsfeld. Forst, Jagd, Alpwirtschaft. Dazu der Druck der Geschäftswelt und der Gastro/der Vermieter, die natürlich jetzt ein paar Jahre in die Röhre geschaut und gesehen haben, wie die Ski-Kolonne Richtung Hörnergebiet/Oberstdorf durchgefahren ist. Für die Rettenberger war der gemeine Biker bisher schlicht und ergreifend nicht existent. Ich fall oft vom Glauben ab, wenn ich sehe, wie hoch die Frequenz auf dem Bodensee-Königssee-Radweg ist, der mitten durch Rettenberg in Richtung Oy läuft. An manchen Tagen Dutzende und Dutzende von überwiegen älteren/alten E-Bikern, die sich da abkämpfen. Rettenberg hat sich auch von Anfang an aus dem (alles andere als guten) Allgäu GmbH - Interreg Projekt rausgehalten, um ja keine Konflikte bewältigen zu müssen. Insofern hat man die vorhandenen Trails und Wege bisher relativ (!) störungsfrei fahren können. Das scheint nun aber bald vorbei zu sein. Das dürfte Kommunalwahlkampfthema Nr. 1 werden. Bleibt zu hoffen, das der neue Bürgermeister auch für uns Biker ein Ohr hat, sollte es hart auf hart kommen. Der Hasengarten-Weg wurde ohne Wissen des Gemeinderats von der Verwaltung zur 1,5 KM langen Schiebestrecke deklariert, weil sich ein paar Touris über die Biker aufgeregt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (16. Juli 2019)

Stucka schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, das der neue Bürgermeister auch für uns Biker ein Ohr hat, sollte es hart auf hart kommen.



Ich denke eher, wir Biker (ob mit, oder ohne Hilfsmotor) müssen hoffen dass der nächste Landrat im OA unserer Sportart und Belange aufgeschlossener ist und das der aktuelle LR nicht mehr so viele Weichen für die Zukunft und gegen die Radler gestellt bekommt. 
Die Bürgermeister werden der Linie vom LR folgen...


----------



## Stucka (17. Juli 2019)

solange der/die Neue auch vor Forst, Jagd und Rechtlern einknickt, wird das nicht passieren. Bei uns fehlt eine starke Aussage "pro Naturnutzung". In den anderen Regionen wie Vinschgau, Tirol und überall kracht es auch hinter den Kulissen. Aber da gibt es die Ansage "ihr lebt auch von den Touris und den einheimischen Sportlern" drum werden da Kompromisse gesucht. Bei uns wird zu viel geredet und nachgefragt und zu wenig gehandelt. Es kann doch nicht sein, das sogar auf Wegen in kommunaler Hand Bedenkenträger auf der Matte stehen und die Ausweisung von Bikestrecken torpedieren und die Politik kuscht.


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juli 2019)

Das Dilemmata der deutschen Politik, egal auf Bundes- oder Kommunalebene.
Ich war letzte Woche in Nauders biken. Da passte es zwischen den Bikern und Wanderer. Für alle Naturnutzer gibt es ein vielfältiges Angebot.
Die Östereicher sind einfach kompromisbereiter oder die Tourimusmanager haben da das letzte Wort.
Ich bin für die Erneuerung der Anlagen am Grünten, sehe dem geplanten Sommerbetrieb mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. Die Ruhe der letzten 2 Jahren in Kranzegg wird dann vorbei sein.


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Juli 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Das Dilemmata der deutschen Politik, egal auf Bundes- oder Kommunalebene.
> Ich war letzte Woche in Nauders biken. Da passte es zwischen den Bikern und Wanderer. Für alle Naturnutzer gibt es ein vielfältiges Angebot.
> Die Östereicher sind einfach kompromisbereiter oder die Tourimusmanager haben da das letzte Wort.
> Ich bin für die Erneuerung der Anlagen am Grünten, sehe dem geplanten Sommerbetrieb mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. Die Ruhe der letzten 2 Jahren in Kranzegg wird dann vorbei sein.



In Österreich sieht die Welt ganz anders aus, grundsätzlich gilt da: Biken nur da, wo es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.
Aber immerhin sind die Österreicher nicht so doof wie die Allgäuer und reden alles kaputt und verpassen dabei jeglichen Anschluss an zukunftsträchtige Freizeit-Angebote. Die nutzen wenigstens viele Liftanlagen im Sommer für Biker und bieten Strecken, ohne dass es deswegen gleich ein Bikepark im großen Stil sein muss.
Natürlich sind momentan noch relativ große Mengen dieser ominösen Spezies namens Wanderer in den Bergen unterwegs, aber warten wir mal die nächste Generation der Touristen und Natur-"Nutzer" ab, da werden das garantiert weniger sein.
Was glauben denn unsere Politiker und lokalen Planer? Dass Mountainbiker von Luft und blauem Himmel leben?
Ist den ganzen verknöcherten Narren eigentlich noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, dass Biker mindestens genauso viel Essen, Trinken und in Pensionen / Hotels und auf Campingplätzen leben wie die Fußgänger?
Armes Allgäu, kann ich immer wieder nur sagen, nicht nur zukünftig am Grünten wird am Bedarf vorbeigeplant, besonders auch in Ofterschwang hat man das vor wenigen Jahren komplett verkackt


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2019)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> , da werden das garantiert weniger


Nein. Wandern boomt genauso wie Mountainbiken und die Einstiegshürde  ist deutlich niedriger (vor allem der finanzielle Aspekt wird auf Grund der E-Bikes eher noch wichtiger).


----------



## Coal_Master (17. Juli 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Wandern boomt genauso wie Mountainbiken und die Einstiegshürde  ist deutlich niedriger (vor allem der finanzielle Aspekt wird auf Grund der E-Bikes eher noch wichtiger).


Dass kann ich so unterschreiben, viele junge Wanderer kommen nach und sind unterwegs in den Bergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Threads anpassen:

„Jammern über das MtB im Allgäu“
Untertitel: E-Biker und Urlauber sind Schei..e

Mittlerweile nicht mehr auszuhalten was hier seit gefühlt 30 Seiten abgeht. Wenn jemand hier reinschaut, weil er den Sport gerne und ernsthaft betreibt und sich wie in anderen Regionalforen erkundigen will weil er hier mal ne Tour machen will dem muss es ja grausen.


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Threads anpassen:
> „Jammern über das MtB im Allgäu“
> Untertitel: E-Biker und Urlauber sind Schei..e


----------



## swindle (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Threads anpassen:
> 
> „Jammern über das MtB im Allgäu“
> Untertitel: E-Biker und Urlauber sind Schei..e
> ...



Antrag auf Umbenennung oder Eröffnung eines Subforums hiermit gestellt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Threads anpassen:
> 
> „Jammern über das MtB im Allgäu“
> Untertitel: E-Biker und Urlauber sind Schei..e
> ...



Deine Aussagen sind aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Lies genau, dann kannst Du auch vernünftig kommentieren.


----------



## MorkvomOrg (17. Juli 2019)

E-Mountainbikes: Lösungssuche in Bayern und in der Schweiz | BR.de
					

Mit dem E-Bike in die Berge: Was für viele traditionelle Bergsportler ein Tabubruch ist, erfreut sich bei erholungssuchenden Radlern immer größerer Beliebtheit. Um Konflikte in den Bergen zu vermeiden, erarbeitet der DAV derzeit in zwei Pilotregionen ein Konzept für eine sozial- und...




					www.br.de
				




Hab es mir noch nicht angeschaut, nur durchgelesen. 
Eine Lenkung von Wanderern und Bikern wäre mit Sicherheit eine komfortable Lösung, sowie eine Bischilderung an Wegen, dass dieser von beiden Nutzergruppen genutzt wird und ein respektvoller Umgang gewünscht ist. 

zum Grünten-Thema:
weder möchte ich einen "Rummelplatz" mit Streichelzoo, noch einen Bikepark! 

Sobald ein Bikepark eröffnet werden sollte, werden wahrscheinlich andere Auf- und Abfahrten für Biker wieder gesperrt, mit dem Verweis auf den teuren Park der extra für Biker gebaut wurde. 

Ich möchte in meiner Allgäuer Heimat da fahren dürfen wo ich auch möchte, und vor allem auch selbst zutraue.
Da hoffe ich natürlich auch auf unsere IG OA der Dimb, bzgl. freies Betretungsrecht für alle... 

Und wenn es an manchen Hotspots durch Wanderer, E-Bikern und und Bio-Bikern öfters zum Übermaß kommt, dann ist bestimmt eine Lenkung wie im BR-Beitrag nicht das verkehrteste.


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2019)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Lies genau, dann kannst Du auch vernünftig kommentieren.



Mein Kommentar war nicht auf einen einzelnen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf die Summe verteilt auf die letzten zig Seiten.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar war nicht auf einen einzelnen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf die Summe verteilt auf die letzten zig Seiten.


Was wäre deiner Meinung nach besser?
Füsse stillhalten und warten was passiert?

Ist halt ein Thema das hier am Grünten viel Veränderung und Verbote bringen kann.


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2019)

Ich spiele nicht auf den grünten an. Ich fände es auch schade wenn da alles verbaut wird.

Ich habe vorhin 10 Seiten nachgelesen und es dreht sich offenbar immer um das gleiche. Jemand postet Pressebericht xy und dann wird sich fleißig aufgeregt. Kann mit der Jammermentalität einfach nix anfangen und das verleitete mich zu meiner Aussage.


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht auf den grünten an. Ich fände es auch schade wenn da alles verbaut wird.
> 
> Ich habe vorhin 10 Seiten nachgelesen und es dreht sich offenbar immer um das gleiche. Jemand postet Pressebericht xy und dann wird sich fleißig aufgeregt. Kann mit der Jammermentalität einfach nix anfangen und das verleitete mich zu meiner Aussage.



Steig doch einfach aus diesem Thread aus und alles ist gut, zumindest für die andren.
Ausserdem hat es mit "Jammern" rein gar nichts zu tun, wenn man mit der Vorgehensweise diverser Planer, Verabntwortlicher, Politiker und Investoren nicht konform geht und seinem Unmut hier mal Luft macht.


----------



## Stucka (17. Juli 2019)

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Biker, genauso wie leidenschaftlicher Bergwanderer, Rennradfahrer usw. - wir dürfen uns nicht nur auf unsere Begehrlichkeiten als Biker reduzieren lassen und müssen das Ganze im Zusammenhang sehen. Die romantische Sichtweise, dass das Allgäu vom Massenrummel verschont bleibt, habe ich mir schon lange abgeschminkt.  Ich finde es auch richtig, das andere Leute die Schönheiten und die Möglichkeiten unserer Region nutzen. Herzlich willkommen all Diejenigen, die nicht nur ihr Pseudo-Dirndl in Oberstaufen oder Oberstdorf umeinander tragen, sondern sich für unser Allgäu und auch die Einheimischen, die Kultur, die Tradition interessieren. Ich versuche das auch in Regionen, wo ich ab und zu hinkomme. Genau dann bin ich da Willkommen. Leider gibt es auch unter den Bikern (wie unter den Wandersleuten auch) ein paar, denen es wurscht ist, ob sie "verbrannte Erde" hinterlassen. Die können gerne zu Hause bleiben oder woanders hinfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2019)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Steig doch einfach aus diesem Thread aus und alles ist gut, zumindest für die andren.
> Ausserdem hat es mit "Jammern" rein gar nichts zu tun, wenn man mit der Vorgehensweise diverser Planer, Verabntwortlicher, Politiker und Investoren nicht konform geht und seinem Unmut hier mal Luft macht.


Ah verstehe... du darfst Deinem Unmut hier Luft machen und ich nicht?
Aber keine Angst, werde das Thema in Zukunft meiden, dann bleibt mehr Raum für die Grantler, Verschwörungstheoretiker und Reichsbedenkenträger


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> dann bleibt mehr Raum für die Grantler, Verschwörungstheoretiker und Reichsbedenkenträger


----------



## ralf321 (17. Juli 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> und werden noch mehr kommen wenn die ihren Arsch mit Lift nach oben schauffiert bekommen, wer zurück zur Natur will, muss Rückbau betreiben,Lifte weg, Breite Straßen weg und schon hast du am Berg ruhe, 90% wollen sich ja nicht müde machen.


und dann wird’s als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen weils so ruhig ist ......


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Juli 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Ah verstehe... du darfst Deinem Unmut hier Luft machen und ich nicht?
> Aber keine Angst, werde das Thema in Zukunft meiden, dann bleibt mehr Raum für die Grantler, Verschwörungstheoretiker und Reichsbedenkenträger


...das Interessante dabei ist, dass sich immer die Handvoll ewiggleicher Allgäu-Jammerer und Schwarzmaler in diesem Thread im Kreis drehen. Wenn man dann wieder beobachtet, wie viele Leute im Allgäu auf dem MTB unterwegs sind, kann's so schlimm nicht sein . Abzüglich diesem halben Dutzend Power-Meckerer hier im Forum  .


----------



## homerjay (18. Juli 2019)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Sobald ein Bikepark eröffnet werden sollte, werden wahrscheinlich andere Auf- und Abfahrten für Biker wieder gesperrt, mit dem Verweis auf den teuren Park der extra für Biker gebaut wurde.



Genau mit dieser Argumentation fordert ja jetzt die Immenstädter FDP einen Bikepark am Mittag.


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Juli 2019)

Am Samstagabend komme ich auch wieder mit dem E-Chrusher ins Allgäu und freue mich auf die Abfahrten am Grünten und von der Hörnerkette.Es wird immer irgendwo und irgendetwas zur Biken geben. Da bin ich sehr optimistisch.


----------



## swindle (18. Juli 2019)

ich hol mal Popcorn


----------



## homerjay (18. Juli 2019)

Achja:








						Konflikt: Oberstdorfer Umweltreferent fordert strengere Regeln für Radfahrer
					

An schönen Sommertagen wird es eng in Oberstdorfs Tälern. Der Boom der E-Bikes lässt die Zahl der Probleme zwischen Radlern und Wanderern zusätzlich steigen.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## ralf321 (18. Juli 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Achja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zämed duss schon gescheitert? Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es losgeht. Hoffe der DIMB und DAV legen bald etwas vor woran sie sich gemeinsam orientieren und nicht alle kreuz und quer loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (18. Juli 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Zämed duss schon gescheitert? Es ist wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis es losgeht. Hoffe der DIMB und DAV legen bald etwas vor woran sie sich gemeinsam orientieren und nicht alle kreuz und quer loslegen.



Die DIMB IG ist doch nur ein Papiertiger und wird wohl bei den Verantwortlichen nicht als Ansprechpartner wahr- oder gar ernstgenommen und wenn man sich die Personalausstattung des DAV-Pilotprojekts anschaut, dann wird da wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nichts positives für die Allgäuer Biker rauskommen.


----------



## Coal_Master (18. Juli 2019)

Man homerjay winsel nich rum hier


----------



## pib (18. Juli 2019)




----------



## BiBaBergler (18. Juli 2019)

Petition unterschreiben
					

#rettetdengruenten: Der Wächter des Allgäus ist kein Rummelplatz !




					www.change.org


----------



## Coal_Master (18. Juli 2019)




----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juli 2019)

Endlich mal ein Beitrag mit schönen Bilder
Heute muss ich noch nach Maastricht.
Morgen geht es endlich ins Allgäu
Biken und Bergsteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (19. Juli 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Beitrag mit schönen Bilder
> Heute muss ich noch nach Maastricht.
> Morgen geht es endlich ins Allgäu
> Biken und Bergsteigen!



Hast du am Sonntag Lust auf Gesellschaft?


----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2019)

Wir sind auch für 6 Tage im Allgäu, gestern rund Nagelfluhkette, heute wollen wir den Mindelheimer Klettersteig gehen, würden uns aber sehr gerne anschließen, wenn freundliche Menschen mit besserer Ortskenntnis traillastige Touren füt Biobikes anbieten. S2-3, Zeitfenster immer 9.30-17.30 (Essenszeiten in der Pension). Wohnen bei Sonthofen. Helge und Martin


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo ihr Beiden,
kann euch gerne weiterhelfen. 
Ich bin ab morgen in Kranzegg am Grünten.
Schicke dir per PN meine Handynummer, wenn du Infos brauchst.
VG Werner


----------



## Roedler (11. August 2019)

Wenn es Saicht kann man auch mal die Hot Spots anradeln, dia Fremda trauen sich nicht raus und tummeln sich unten und kaufen sich sündhaft teure Regenkittel die sie eh nicht nutzen!  
Dann entdeckt man das man für ein paar Liftmasten den halben Berg weg fräst. 60 Meter weiter steht dann bekanntes zum Naturschutz....


----------



## kamikater (11. August 2019)

Ist das am Grünten?


----------



## Roedler (11. August 2019)

Nein, am Söllereck / Schrattenwanglift...


----------



## Coal_Master (11. August 2019)

Das ist zum wohle der Skifahrer


----------



## Stucka (12. August 2019)

Fahr mal Rettenberg-Hinterberg-Brackenberg. Wunderschön modelliertes Gelände für eine Ebike-Autobahn. 6 Meter breit ausgeholzt, romantischer Schroppenbelag. Mittelstreifen/Leitplanken denkbar. Soll noch weiter geführt werden bis um die Ruine Vorderburg rum und bis zur Alpe Müllers Berg. War mal ein richtig schöner Wander&Biketrail. Jetzt macht die Anlage von Stichstraßen in den letzten Jahren in dem Bereich erst Sinn, hab mich schon gewundert.....


----------



## Bench (12. August 2019)

Stucka schrieb:


> romantischer Schroppenbelag


Wann wird das endlich asphaltiert?
Dann kann man mitm Rennrad fahren


----------



## Stucka (12. August 2019)

hätte durchaus Charme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (12. August 2019)

Wo kann man hier eigentlich ne kleine RR-Gruppe finden?
RSC Sonthofen ist mir bissl zu weit weg.
Besser wäre Wertach, Nesselwang, Pfronten, die Gegend rum.


----------



## fr-andi (12. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Wo kann man hier eigentlich ne kleine RR-Gruppe finden?
> RSC Sonthofen ist mir bissl zu weit weg.
> Besser wäre Wertach, Nesselwang, Pfronten, die Gegend rum.


nur wegen der "planierten Trails"-Diskussion oben?


----------



## Coal_Master (18. August 2019)

Nix mehr los hier, dann gibts a paar nuie Bilder.....


----------



## Pozo (20. August 2019)

sauber


----------



## mtbjj (20. August 2019)

wo war das denn?


----------



## beuze1 (20. August 2019)

@ *Coal_Master*
Wahnsinns Bilder, wenn ich das dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffe....
wirds eng mit der Zeit. Werde Alt.


----------



## Roedler (20. August 2019)

In der Hochsaison, bei solchem Wetter... Respekt!
War der Aufstieg nach dem See zum ersten Gipfel nicht recht zugewuchert??


----------



## Coal_Master (20. August 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> In der Hochsaison, bei solchem Wetter... Respekt!
> War der Aufstieg nach dem See zum ersten Gipfel nicht recht zugewuchert??


Nein war komplett frei und super zu gehen.


beuze1 schrieb:


> @ *@Coal_Master*
> Wahnsinns Bilder, wenn ich das dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffe....
> wirds eng mit der Zeit. Werde Alt.


Ja dann wird es Zeit das du das mal machst, kannst ja auch am Sattel gleich wieder runter zur Alpe.


mtbjj schrieb:


> wo war das denn?


Wenn ich das hier schreibe gibts Ärger...


----------



## swindle (21. August 2019)

schreibst es mir per PN? Verschwiegenheit bzw. die Selbstverständlichkeit das nirgendwo hochzuladen ist gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (21. August 2019)

Mir bitte auch wenn möglich.


----------



## mtbjj (21. August 2019)

und mir auch


----------



## Hinouf (21. August 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier schreibe gibts Ärger...





swindle schrieb:


> schreibst es mir per PN?





mtbjj schrieb:


> und mir auch





Oshiki schrieb:


> Mir bitte auch wenn möglich.


Mir nicht  .


Abragroll schrieb:


> Weil ein _echter Allgäuer_ sich lieber selbst in den Sack beißt, als jemand anderem “seine“ Strecken zu verraten .




Oder anders gefragt: wie soll denn der Ärger bitte aussehen, den du von wem dann bekommst? So ein Unfug  .


----------



## IBEX73 (21. August 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Mir nicht  .
> 
> 
> 
> Oder anders gefragt: wie soll denn der Ärger bitte aussehen, den du von wem dann bekommst? So ein Unfug  .


.
 nicht rum! Wer das nicht selbst rausfindet,hat dort defintiv nix verloren,schon gar net in der Hochsaison!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. August 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich würd einen Mitfahrer/Träger suchen. Irgendwann Mitte/Ende nächster Woche.



Was hast denn vor!?
Gerne auch PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Solche Touren muss man sich selber erarbeiten.
Karten und Wanderführern studieren.
Sind fast 2000hm, davon mehr als die Hälfte zu tragen.

Außerdem hochalpines Gelände und nur mit entsprechenden Techniken zu befahren.
Und wir werden hier von unseren Gegnern genau beobachtet, deswegen keine Angaben.
Bei der Dimb Gründung südliches Oberallgäu wussten ziemlich viele Gegner genauestestens Bescheid über die Kommunikation in diesem Faden.


----------



## Sprudler (21. August 2019)

Die Bilder zeigen derart viel Prominenz dass mir als Nichtallgäuer sofort klar war wo das ist


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Und der @Abragroll kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben, der und seine Kumpels fallen woanders wie die Heuschrecken ein und verwüsten alles, siehe Albtrauf Faden......


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Und der @Abragroll kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben, der und seine Kumpels fallen woanders wie die Heuschrecken ein und verwüsten alles, siehe Albtrauf Faden......


Für dich wär' noch ein Platz frei  .


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier schreibe gibts Ärger...


Warum dann die Bilder?


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Ja hast recht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Und der @Abragroll kann mir eh gestohlen bleiben, ......



Erklär mal ausführlicher, wann, und unter welchen Umständen er dir abhanden kam?


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Solche Touren muss man sich selber erarbeiten.
> Karten und Wanderführern studieren.
> Sind fast 2000hm, davon mehr als die Hälfte zu tragen.


1000hm tragen ist natürlich ne Ansage. Da wird sich die Anzahl der Leute die sich so was antun wollen vermutlich eh auf eine überschaubare Anzahl verkleinern.


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Erklär mal ausführlicher, wann, und unter welchen Umständen er dir abhanden kam?


Auweh, da sind ja die ganzen IBC Pfosten beieinander


----------



## Fury (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Auweh, da sind ja die ganzen IBC Pfosten beieinander


Nein, die Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (21. August 2019)

Stimmt das ist schon schweißtreibend.
Gibt es vergleichbare Touren in legaler Form?


----------



## DAKAY (21. August 2019)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nein, die Elite.


Wer ruft?


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Stimmt das ist schon schweißtreibend.
> Gibt es vergleichbare Touren in legaler Form?


Nein da must dann durch. 
Kannst dich melden dann bekommst ne Beschreibung


----------



## Fury (21. August 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wer ruft?


Ich nicht! Ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Gibt es vergleichbare Touren in legaler Form?


Sind die auf den Bildern gezeigten Wege denn illegal?


----------



## homerjay (21. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sind die auf den Bildern gezeigten Wege denn illegal?



Jep, NSG Allgäuer Hochalpen.

§ 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 6 der Verordung vom 16.01.1992:

_(2) Im Naturschutzgebiet ist es gemäß Art. 7 Abs. 3 Satz 2 Halbsatz 2 BayNatSchG
verboten:
...
6. außerhalb von dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Straßen oder als Radweg
gekennzeichneten Wegen mit Fahrrädern zu fahren ... ;_


Ob man sich davon abhalten lässt, ist die eine, ob man solche Touren auch noch publik machen sollte, die andere Frage.


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Quad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
Motorrad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
E-Bike fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
DAV Hütten spülen die Scheisse ihrer Besucher ohne Anschluss an die Kanalisation die Berghänge runter, ist auch erlaubt.
Neue Alpen werden im Naturschutz Gebiet gebaut, ist auch erlaubt.
Neue Quad Wege werden durchs Naturschutzgebiet gezogen, um die Hütten erreichen zu können, ist auch erlaubt.

Warum soll ich dann also mit dem Rad zuhause bleiben ?
Ich trage mein Rad die Berge hoch und fahre so ab daß ich keine oder kaum Spuren hinterlasse.


----------



## bobo2606 (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Quad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> Motorrad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> E-Bike fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> DAV Hütten spülen die Scheisse ihrer Besucher ohne Anschluss an die Kanalisation die Berghänge runter, ist auch erlaubt.
> ...




Mein Nachbar fährt mit 60 km/h durch unsere 30er - Zone....
Darf ich dann bei rot über die Ampel?


----------



## Roedler (21. August 2019)

Was ist denn das nun für ein Vergleich?

Dein Nachbar darf auch nicht mit 60m/h durch die 30er Zone, wenn er erwischt wird zahlt er! Und über Rot bist du ggf. tot! Was ist das für ein Vergleich?
Manche dürfen im NSG mit Motorgeräten fahren, es werden extra Wege dafür angelegt, ob Ziehwege oder Versorgungswege, es weden Lifte gebaut, Selbstbedienungs-restaurants und und und.... das soll man dann nicht mit dem Bio-Bike Tragen und Stolpern dürfen?

Jetzt kommt dann gleich der Vergleich mit der Feuerwehr....oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (21. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Auweh, da sind ja die ganzen IBC Pfosten beieinander



Wenn schon, dann Vollpfosten. Nix kannst du, außer posen vielleicht.


----------



## pib (21. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sind die auf den Bildern gezeigten Wege denn illegal?



Die Wege sind legal, sind in jeder Wanderkarte  eingezeichnet und daher auch mit dem Mtb benutzbar.


----------



## bobo2606 (21. August 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Was ist denn das nun für ein Vergleich?
> 
> Dein Nachbar darf auch nicht mit 60m/h durch die 30er Zone, wenn er erwischt wird zahlt er! Und über Rot bist du ggf. tot! Was ist das für ein Vergleich?
> Manche dürfen im NSG mit Motorgeräten fahren, es werden extra Wege dafür angelegt, ob Ziehwege oder Versorgungswege, es weden Lifte gebaut, Selbstbedienungs-restaurants und und und.... das soll man dann nicht mit dem Bio-Bike Tragen und Stolpern dürfen?
> ...



Transferleistung ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## pib (21. August 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Transferleistung ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?



Naja laut bayrischer Verfassung dürfen wir mit Rad in die Berge. Dein Nachbar hingegen ist einfach nur ein Idiot.


----------



## bobo2606 (21. August 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Jep, NSG Allgäuer Hochalpen.
> 
> § 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 6 der Verordung vom 16.01.1992:
> 
> ...





pib schrieb:


> Naja laut bayrischer Verfassung dürfen wir mit Rad in die Berge. Dein Nachbar hingegen ist einfach nur ein Idiot.



Sollte das erste Zitat bei den gezeigten Wegen nicht greifen, bitte ich meine Unzulänglichkeit zu entschuldigen....
Ansonsten ....


----------



## Hinouf (21. August 2019)

Ist halt die Frage, wie der bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof die Sachlage bewerten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (21. August 2019)

Muss ja nicht im Naturschutzgebiet fahren


----------



## backinblack76 (21. August 2019)

Ich verbringe nächste Woche im schönen Allgäu, genauer in Wertach. Soll ich das Bike gleich Zuhause lassen oder geht's irgendwo in der Ecke ohne Stock in der Speiche und Mistgabel im Rücken? Hört sich hier doch bissl unentspannt an.
Bin mit Hardtail da (natürlich ohne Motor) und würde gerne ein, zwei traillastige Touren bis S2 fahren. Also eher genießen statt ballern.
Benehmen kann ich mich und als Baden Württemberger bin ich mit halblegalitäten vertraut.
Jemand ein Tipp?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Coal_Master (21. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht im Naturschutzgebiet fahren


Ich fahre grundsätzlich da,


----------



## Hinouf (22. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht im Naturschutzgebiet fahren


Bei mir rundherum ist Naturschutzgebiet. Soll ich zum Radeln min Auto wo hinfahren?


----------



## Bench (22. August 2019)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Jemand ein Tipp?


Ja.

Lass dich vom Forum hier nicht verrückt machen!

Entgegen aller Unkenrufe hier hab ich NOCH NIEMALS Probleme jedweder Art mit dem MTB gehabt.
Weder im Ost-/Oberallgäu, noch in Tirol.

Erst seit ich auch Rennrad fahre, weiß ich wie unverschämt manche Mitmenschen sein können.


----------



## Bench (22. August 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Bei mir rundherum ist Naturschutzgebiet.


Tja, Pech (oder Glück?) gehabt. 

Ich wüsste nichtmal, wo bei uns rum eins ist. Hat mich nie intressiert


----------



## Hinouf (22. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Tja, Pech (oder Glück?) gehabt.
> 
> Ich wüsste nichtmal, wo bei uns rum eins ist. Hat mich nie intressiert


Ich wusste auch einige Zeit nicht genau wo exakt die Grenze ist. Auch die obig zitierte Verordnung war mir nicht bekannt. Hat auch keine Sau interessiert. Jetzt gibts sogar schon Radverbotsschilder mit Hinweis auf die entsprechenden Paragraphen.


----------



## bobo2606 (22. August 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> .... Jetzt gibts sogar schon Radverbotsschilder mit Hinweis auf die entsprechenden Paragraphen.



Sicher weil alle sich bisher schon dran gehalten haben und ihr vorbildliches Verhalten auch in der Öffentlichkeit (Foren) kund getan haben


----------



## backinblack76 (23. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Lass dich vom Forum hier nicht verrückt machen!
> 
> Entgegen aller Unkenrufe hier hab ich NOCH NIEMALS Probleme jedweder Art mit dem MTB gehabt.



OK das hört sich gut an. 
Konkrete Streckentipps wären noch nützlich. Sonst verbringe ich die wertvolle Zeit auf unfahrbaren oder gar todlangweiligen trails.
Gerne auch per PM

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## swindle (23. August 2019)

Bin auch grad auf Ideen suche... Tour um die 1000 hm, trail bis s3 und nicht viel tragen, bin mit meiner Freundin unterwegs  sollte entweder in Richtung tannheim oder oberallgäu sein. Über Tipps, gern auch per PN würde ich mich freuen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (24. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Quad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> Motorrad fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> E-Bike fahren ist für Almhirten im Naturschutzgebiet erlaubt.
> DAV Hütten spülen die Scheisse ihrer Besucher ohne Anschluss an die Kanalisation die Berghänge runter, ist auch erlaubt.
> ...



Oberhalb der Breitgehrenalpe wird ein neuer Quadweg in den Fels gesprengt. Und das im NSG Allgäuer Alpen. Kann man alles nicht mehr Ernst nehmen....


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2019)

Da hat uns die Fahrradindustrie was schönes eingebrockt. Und die Geldgeilen Säcke vom Verleih, Hütten, usw. machen sich schön die Taschen voll, solange es noch geht. 
Und wenn die Kuh tot gemolken ist, werden dann alle Fahrräder in den Bergen verboten.
Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, wären E-Bikes morgen schon auf allen unbefestigten Wegen verboten und auf die Teerstraße verbannt, wo diese Mofa-Scheiße hingehört.

So, das musste jetzt sein!


----------



## homerjay (26. August 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, wären E-Bikes morgen schon auf allen unbefestigten Wegen verboten und auf die Teerstraße verbannt, wo diese Mofa-Scheiße hingehört.
> 
> So, das musste jetzt sein!



Bin ja mal gespannt, ob Du das im Rentenalter auch noch so siehst...


----------



## Dämon__ (26. August 2019)

Da ist der doch schon längst


----------



## Oshiki (26. August 2019)

Warum funktioniert es in der Schweiz und in Bayern nicht?


----------



## pib (26. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Warum funktioniert es in der Schweiz und in Bayern nicht?



Weil in der Schweiz erstens der Tourismus und damit der Druck auf die Berge viel geringer ist als bei uns im Allgäu. Und weil die Schweiz zweitens ihre Gäste, Wanderer und Biker mit „Share the Trails“ richtig erzieht.  Unsere Politik und Berichtetstattung hetzt dagegen die Nutzergruppen gegeneinander auf.


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob Du das im Rentenalter auch noch so siehst...





Dämon__ schrieb:


> Da ist der doch schon längst




noch Fragen....


----------



## swindle (27. August 2019)

den letzten Spruch von dem Idioten. Ich könnt reinschlagen. Genau solche Deppen sorgen dafür das Biker generell als Assis betrachtet werden.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Warum funktioniert es in der Schweiz und in Bayern nicht?


Das ist so pauschal einfach falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (27. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist so pauschal einfach falsch.


Ja - das habe ich jetzt auch verstanden. Ich hatte vergessen wie teuer die Schweiz als Urlaubsland ist und deshalb schon weniger Menschen kommen.

Aber mich frustriert das Thema sehr und ich finde es schlimm das Biker über Biker schimpfen.
Es geht doch nur mit Toleranz sonst kommen die Verbote schneller als wir schauen können und was dann?
Ich habe keine Lust immer auf Teer und Schotter Highways zu fahren!

Und wenn es Verbote gibt dann wird vermutlich kein Unterschied, zwischen Motor und  Biobike, gemacht.

Da fange ich lieber noch Golf spielen an


----------



## Oshiki (27. August 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


Stand das in der Allgäuer Zeitung und an welchen Tag?


----------



## swindle (27. August 2019)

links oben steht Samstag und es schaut nach 24.08 aus.

Wenn man Uwe Jauß googelt kommt man u.a. hier raus:









						Alpiner Massentourismus: Welche Probleme das Mountain-E-Bike verursacht
					

Mit Elektropower vermag inzwischen jedermann in die Berge zu radeln. Dieser Trend gefällt längst nicht allen. Tourismusgebiete wollen versuchen, die Besucherströme zu lenken, ohne Gäste zu vergrätzen.




					www.schwaebische.de
				




In der Veröffentlichung Online der 23.08 - Freitag

Schaut jetzt nicht unbedingt nach AZ aus.

Der Kerl übrigens auch nicht als ob er selber MTB fährt.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> ich finde es schlimm das Biker über Biker schimpfen.


Ich schimpfe nicht über Radfahrer.


Oshiki schrieb:


> Und wenn es Verbote gibt dann wird vermutlich kein Unterschied, zwischen Motor und Biobike, gemacht.


Genau. Deswegen muss eine Abgrenzung zwischen Fahrrad und E-Bike her, damit die Radfahrer nicht unter den Verboten leiden müssen die wegen der E-Biker für notwendig gehalten werden.

BTW Mein Rad ist nicht Bio.


----------



## Oshiki (27. August 2019)

Bald sind die Bikes nicht mehr unterscheidbar, weil Akku und Motor kaum noch zu erkennen sind.
Was macht man dann?

Die Frage ist doch auch was wir selbst gegen Sperrungen etc. unternehmen können.
Ob der DIMB hier etwas bewegen kann, da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Bald sind die Bikes nicht mehr unterscheidbar, weil Akku und Motor kaum noch zu erkennen sind.


Wie soll das gehen? Magie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (27. August 2019)

Ne Technologie.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Magie?


Integrierter Akku und neuer  Boschmotor fällt kaum noch auf, durch Carbonbauweise wurden die Rahmen allgemein immer dicker, da muss man Heute schon genauer hin sehen. Dem Leihen fällt das noch weniger auf.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. August 2019)

Wenn die z.b. mit 40km den Berg runter kommen sieht da kaum einer was


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ne Technologie.


Mal ein Buch lesen über die Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik. Spoiler: Wo Strom fließen soll wird Platz gebraucht...



Dämon__ schrieb:


> Integrierter Akku und neuer Boschmotor fällt kaum noch auf, durch Carbonbauweise wurden die Rahmen allgemein immer dicker,


Weder in meinem Alu-HT noch in meinem Carbonfully ließen sich Motor und vor allem Akku unauffällig verstecken.
Und es wird definitiv ein Design für MTB geben, welches sich deutlich von E-MTB abgrenzt.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Wenn die z.b. mit 40km den Berg runter kommen sieht da kaum einer was


Wenn die stehen oder mit 15km/h bergauf fahren ist der Unterschied aber deutlich. Vom Motorgeräusch ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Fury (27. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vom Motorgeräusch ganz abgesehen.


Ja, die Bikes haben „brumm“, die anderen nur „Popp“. Jedenfalls einige...


----------



## Coal_Master (27. August 2019)

Der Laie merkt es auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. August 2019)

Vielleicht könnte Trump seine Mauer ja um meine Allgäuer Berge ziehen und euch Schmocks allesamt aussperren  .


----------



## homerjay (27. August 2019)

Meine Auffassung von Trail-Toleranz schließt Wanderer ebenso ein wie E-Biker. 
Wie viele E-Biker sind denn tatsächlich auf Trails unterwegs? Ich habe dieses Jahr E-Biker nur auf Straßen und Forstwegen getroffen. Der Großteil bleibt doch auf Straßen und Forstwegen, schon allein, weil man ein E-Bike schlecht über den Zaun heben kann. Die Notwendigkeit von Sperrungen sehe ich nicht, im südlichen Oberallgäu und speziell in Oberstdorf würde es wahrscheinlich schon reichen, wenn man den Urlaubern zusammen mit dem Leihbike einen Flyer mit Tourenvorschlägen in die Hand drückt, damit die Leute auch mal wissen, was sie erwartet.


----------



## Coal_Master (27. August 2019)

Flyer hatten sie genügend dabei am Wochenende bei Oberstdorf, aber keine Ahnung wie rum man sie lesen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (27. August 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Der Laie merkt es auch nicht


eher an dem Passagier
Im Ernst: allzu oft sieht man es dem eher an, als dem Bike. Leider. Deshalb sehe ich das mit gemischten Gefühlen. Wer jedoch beide Seiten sowohl sportlich fit als auch fahrtechnisch fit betreibt, hat meine volle Toleranz.


----------



## Roedler (27. August 2019)

Einige sehen die Probleme wirklich nur aus heutiger Sicht? Wie z.B. E-Motorrad nicht über den Zaunlupfen....

Es muss schon klar sein, dass die Verbreitung von E- Motorrädern noch lange nicht ihren Höhepunkt erreicht hat und die Entwicklung ist längst nicht abgeschlossen. Es werden noch Variationen auf den Markt kommen, an die wir momentan noch nicht mal denken. Ach, weil ich am Samstag eines gesehen habe, das Focus Raven² Pro wiegt keine 15kg. Der Herr hat es ganz elegant über das Gatter gehoben.


----------



## swindle (28. August 2019)

Ich drifte hier mal etwas vom gewohnten E-Bike gebashe ab.

Wer von euch kennt den Auerberg bzw. den Römerweg der runter nach Stötten führt? An sich ein schöner, einfacher Trail der spaßig für Feierabende war. 

Schon seit ein paar Jahren steht dort ein Radverbotsschild (Zeichen 254) fest montiert an einem Rohr am Eingang zum Trail.







Zuvor war so ein Schild immer an einen Baumstumpf genagelt oder lag, wenn jemand wieder Lust drauf hatte, weggerissen irgendwo im Gebüsch.

Aber irgendwie zweifle ich die Rechtsgültigkeit dieses Schildes an. Allein schon weil es so windschief im Gebüsch steht. Schließlich kann ja jeder sich so ein Schild online bestellen. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo und wie ich herausfinde ob das Schild gültig ist oder nicht? Die Gemeinde Stötten antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage und das Landratsamt verweist mich immer an Stötten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2019)

Falls die Gemeinde jetzt ggf. wegen der Ferienzeit nicht antwortet, kannst Du evtl. noch etwas abwarten.
Ansonsten kannst Du Dich ja auch an die örtliche DAV-Sektion, an die nächste ADFC Ortsgruppe oder auch an die DIMB IG Allgäu oder direkt an die DIMB wenden, die Dich unterstützen oder auch selbst der Sache nachgehen könnten.






						was tun bei zeichen 254?
					

Wollte mir in der nächsten zeit mal die trails am pürschling vornehmen, leider habe ich in einem Video gesehen, dass am traileinstieg o.g. schild angebracht ist. ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir den spaß ungern entgehen lassen. daher meine Fragen: wer bringt solche schilder an bzw. entscheidet über...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## beuze1 (28. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> IAber irgendwie zweifle ich die Rechtsgültigkeit dieses Schildes an.



Ich habe mal, per E-mail auf dem Landratsamt nachgefragt und zeitnah Antwort erhalten.


----------



## swindle (28. August 2019)

Und wie lautet die? Ich wurd einfach an die Gemeinde stötten weitergeleitet....


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. August 2019)

Wahrscheinlich lautete die Antwort: _frag auf der Gemeinde nach_  .


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> das Landratsamt verweist mich immer an Stötten.


Das könnte man auch so deuten, dass die untere Straßenverkehrsbehörde (LRA) als Fachaufsicht über die örtliche Straßenverkehrsbehörde (Gde) ganz genau weiß, dass das Schild "problematisch" ist und man nichts damit zu tun haben möchte...


----------



## swindle (28. August 2019)

Problematisch wie da Schild ist eigentlich nicht rechtswirksam 
Oder Problematisch wie
Die stöttener wollen keine bike dort lieber wecken wir keine schlafende Hunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2019)

Wo gibt`s denn im Allgäu noch einen schlafenden Hund?


----------



## Coal_Master (28. August 2019)

Druff gschisse.
Fahren und fertig.


----------



## swindle (29. August 2019)

Jetzt hab ich doch noch ne Antwort erhalten:

"nach Rücksprache mit unseren Bauhofmitarbeitern besteht dieses Schild an diesem Standort schon seit dem Jahr 1990. (Vielleicht wurde es nach vielen Jahren mal wieder durch ein neues ausgetauscht)

Ein Beschluss liegt uns nicht vor, da diese Aufstellung in einer Gemeinderatssitzung festgelegt wurde.

Auch möchten darauf hinweisen, dass der Weg bzw. die Strecke auf Privatgrund sich befindet."


----------



## --- (29. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Auch möchten darauf hinweisen, dass der Weg bzw. die Strecke auf Privatgrund sich befindet



Wer hat das denn geschrieben? Yoda?



Coal_Master schrieb:


> Druff gschisse.
> Fahren und fertig.


*
„Tue es oder tue es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen.“ *


----------



## swindle (29. August 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn geschrieben? Yoda?



Die Frage ich mir auch gestellt habe.


----------



## --- (29. August 2019)

Und mal den Eigentümer fragen was überhaupt die Gründe dafür sind?! Ich mein das Schild verbietet explizit nur das Befahren mit Fahrrädern. Alles andere ist zugelassen? Würde mich interessieren warum und weshalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2019)

--- schrieb:


> was überhaupt die Gründe dafür sind


Frei nach Marlene Mortler: Es ist illegal, weil es verboten ist.


----------



## swindle (29. August 2019)

ich hatte mal den netten Kontakt mit einem Jäger. Der wollte erst mal 50€ und den Ausweis. Leider beides nicht dabei gehabt. Nach längerem Gespräch und dem Angebot dass er selbst auch mal fährt, lies er uns ziehen.

Man hört aber immer wieder dass die Stöttener wohl in der Gesamtheit keine Radler auf dem Weg wollen. Weil man ja den Weg kaputt macht, die Viecher scheu macht usw. bla bla das übliche halt. Das leute dort mit ihren Kötern unangeleint da hoch marschieren und an anderen Stellen mit fetten Forstmaschinen durchpflügen interessiert allerdings keinen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wo und wie ich herausfinde ob das Schild gültig ist oder nicht?


Warum wolltest Du das jetzt gleich nochmal wissen?


----------



## swindle (29. August 2019)

ja ob das jetzt jemand aufgestellt hat weil er bock drauf hat und daher locker ignoriert werden kann. oder ob das die gemeinde/LRA aufgestellt hat und daher auch wirklich verboten ist.


----------



## Coal_Master (29. August 2019)

Kann und darf aber nicht verboten werden.


----------



## Bench (30. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Man hört aber immer wieder dass die Stöttener wohl in der Gesamtheit keine Radler auf dem Weg wollen.


Und darum macht man jährlich einen großen MTB-Marathon am Auerberg? 





						Home - mtb-auerberg-marathon
					






					www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de


----------



## swindle (31. August 2019)

Der führt nicht über den trail mit dem verbotsschild


----------



## Bench (31. August 2019)

OK.
Und was ist jetzt das Problem?
Wenn da eh nix los ist -> who cares?
Wenn da was los ist und dich ständig Leute wegen dem Schild anpöbeln -> Fahr woanders.


----------



## pib (4. September 2019)

Am Mittag rüstet man sich für die Wintersaison und hat gleich noch ein Hinweisschild aufgestellt, wo es zum Trail geht  Amateure!


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. September 2019)

Steht das Schild innerhalb oder außerhalb des Landschaftsschutzgebiets ?









						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					geoportal.bayern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (4. September 2019)

Mit diesem sprießenden Verbotsschilderwald komme ich mir langsam diskriminiert vor.


----------



## pib (4. September 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Steht das Schild innerhalb oder außerhalb des Landschaftsschutzgebiets ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Karte zufolge eindeutig außerhalb! Der Trail geht ja nach Blaichach runter.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. September 2019)

Dann sollte man doch vielleicht mal die DIMB darauf ansetzen


----------



## mw.dd (5. September 2019)

pib schrieb:


> Am Mittag rüstet man sich für die Wintersaison und hat gleich noch ein Hinweisschild aufgestellt, wo es zum Trail geht  Amateure!Anhang anzeigen 906357


Ich würde kurz stehenbleiben und mir die Begründung durchlesen.
Dann laut lachen (Radfahren auf Wegen gefährdet nämlich keine Lebensräume und schadet auch Tieren und Pflanzen - ob selten oder nicht - praktisch nicht) und weiterfahren.


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. September 2019)

Der mit Zwangsabgaben finanzierte Beitrag von 3sat sieht das mit den Schäden auf Wegen etwas anders.
Das könnte RTL2 sogar besser 

https://www.3sat.de/wissen/nano/e-bikes-auf-dem-vormarsch-100.html


----------



## DJT (5. September 2019)

Nette Gespräche, respektvoller, hilfsbereiter und freundlicher Umgang miteinander... 
So funktioniert's bei unseren Touren in der Praxis eigentlich immer, und Probleme gibt's sehr sehr selten!
Leider weiß das die Biker-Gegnerschaft nicht, oder will's nicht wissen 
Ach ne stimmt... wir machen ja alles kaputt


----------



## AlexFun (11. September 2019)

Hallo, erstes Posting hier meinerseits. 
Bin auch nur Tourist und kein echter Allgaier  aber schon öfters bei euch rund um Nagelfluh und Hörner unterwegs gewesen und versteh auch wenn ihr Allgaierisch redet.
Mein Mädel und ich sind inzwischen Ü50, ich Biobiker, sie inzwischen Mofabikerin wegen Knieathrose, aber solange sie mit mir fährt, fährt sie Biostyle, garantiert. Aber aus Überforderungsgründen schleif ich sie nicht auf mehr als S1-S2, auch wenn ich gern mehr fahre, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin.
Wir wollten eigentlich zur G-Säge fahren und von dort Wiesach, Lecknertal und evtl. zurück über die Höllritzer (schreckhaftes Vieh) fahren. 
Kann man da noch fahren? ("Kann" und nicht "Darf")

Zum Bärenköpfle und hintenrum über den Karrenweg nach Reute zurück verkneif ich mir glaub ich, bei all den Schildern am Mittag.

Als kleine Tour vor dem Heimweg würden wir von der Ostrach noch zur Wankalpe und zurück über den Jägersteig fahren, wenn man den noch fahren "kann".

Antworten sind herzlich willkommen, gerne auch als PM.

Alex


----------



## homerjay (11. September 2019)

Alpwirtschaft: Hirten ziehen Bilanz: Wolf und Radfahrer machen Maierhöfer Weidegenossenschaft Sorgen
					

„Auch in den letzten Tagen kann immer etwas passieren“, weiß Alpmeister Herbert Mader. Von daher ist noch nicht sicher, ob es wirklich vier Kranzrinder beim Viehscheid am Samstag geben wird.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## Sub-Zero (11. September 2019)

Schön...Einfach mal fett in der Überschrift die "größten Gefahren" (ah...Sorgen) nennen, also Wolf und Biker, aber dann im Text null Bezug oder weitere Infos dazu. Tolle Schlagzeile  

Würd mich interessieren ob dann wirklich mehr in der Mittwochsausgabe des Westallgäuers steht. Hat die jemand zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (11. September 2019)

Weil ich noch nie zum Viehscheid in Maierhöfen war hab ich mal gegoogled.





						Viehscheid in Maierhöfen
					

Der einzige Viehscheid im Westallgäu findet in der Gemeinde Maierhöfen statt. Besuchen Sie den Viehscheid mit rund 250 Tieren, die von sechs Alpen nach Maierhöfen getrieben werden.




					www.allgaeu-viehscheid.de
				




Ganz oben steht:  _"Maierhöfen liegt inmitten von sanft geschwungenen, bewaldeten Hügeln am nördlichen Ende des Argentals. Ausgiebige Touren zu Fuß, mit *dem Rad* oder auch mit dem Auto lassen keinen Wünsche offen"

Schon zum lachen, oder?_


Ja und der Wolf, mi hot´ a z´nächt au bissa.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. September 2019)

Problemwolf und Problembiker...so schön einfach kann man sich's machen .


----------



## Coal_Master (11. September 2019)

AlexFun schrieb:


> Hallo, erstes Posting hier meinerseits.
> Bin auch nur Tourist und kein echter Allgaier  aber schon öfters bei euch rund um Nagelfluh und Hörner unterwegs gewesen und versteh auch wenn ihr Allgaierisch redet.
> Mein Mädel und ich sind inzwischen Ü50, ich Biobiker, sie inzwischen Mofabikerin wegen Knieathrose, aber solange sie mit mir fährt, fährt sie Biostyle, garantiert. Aber aus Überforderungsgründen schleif ich sie nicht auf mehr als S1-S2, auch wenn ich gern mehr fahre, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin.
> Wir wollten eigentlich zur G-Säge fahren und von dort Wiesach, Lecknertal und evtl. zurück über die Höllritzer (schreckhaftes Vieh) fahren.
> ...


Servus

Kannste alles fahren.
Gunzesried ist bald Viehscheid, dann ist eh wieder ruhiger ohne die Viecher.
Im Moment ist halt alles ziemlich nass hier aber jetzt kommt ja der Altweibersommer.


----------



## Coal_Master (13. September 2019)

Geld regiert die Welt und macht alles möglich!


----------



## Sub-Zero (13. September 2019)

Was für ein heuchlerisches Pack.
widdewiddewitt und 3 _macht_ 9e ! Ich _mach_' _mir_ die _Welt_ (ah Landschaftsschutzgebiet) - widdewidde wie _sie mir gefällt_


----------



## Coal_Master (13. September 2019)

Nachträglich das Landschaftsschutzgebiet angepasst..... das wenn der kleine Michel machen würde...
Hier wird immer erst gebaut und dann nachträglich im Landratsamt der Plan eingereicht und nachgetragen, ohne Vitamin B wären das Schwarzbauten und müssten wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (13. September 2019)

Ich hab’s ja schon immer gesagt. Die Welt ist gottlos und schlecht.


----------



## Toni Dark (13. September 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ganz oben steht:  _"Maierhöfen liegt inmitten von sanft geschwungenen, bewaldeten Hügeln am nördlichen Ende des Argentals. Ausgiebige Touren zu Fuß, mit *dem Rad* oder auch mit dem Auto lassen keinen Wünsche offen"
> 
> Schon zum lachen, oder?_



Das war ja lediglich ein Zitat des Alpmeisters. Das ist nicht die Meinung aller Maierhöfener bzw. der Gemeinde Maierhöfen.Außerdem sind die Maierhöfener Kühe nicht in Maierhöfen auf der Alpe. Da handelt es sich um 2 verschiedene Gebiete. 

Aber ob gerade am Hochgrat die Radfahrer ein Problem sind sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## BiBaBergler (13. September 2019)

Wer am Hochgrat radelt, ist eh selber Schuld 

Ofterschwang... soll man dazu lachen oder weinen?
Ich entscheide mich fürs lachen, macht weniger schlechte Laune ...


----------



## ralf321 (17. September 2019)

all-in.de  Mobilität
Wie viele E-Bikes verträgt eine Allgäuer Alpe?


----------



## frogbite (17. September 2019)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp zum Grünten ...
Bisher bin ich ja immer vom Denkmal über den Winterweg runter, weil´s immer wieder Spaß macht. Freitag habe ich nicht so viel Zeit und wollte rund um die Grüntenhütte abbiegen. Welcher Weg ist denn schöner - insbesondere vielleicht mit ein paar Spitzkehren: direkt an der Grüntenhütte links runter Richtung Breitensteinlifte oder etwas weiter hinten über Roßbergalpe oder Zweifelgehrenalpe nach Burgberg?


----------



## Space911 (17. September 2019)

ralf321 schrieb:


> all-in.de  Mobilität
> Wie viele E-Bikes verträgt eine Allgäuer Alpe?



Ich bin im Moment in Oberstdorf Urlaub machen ohne Bike und könnte echt verstehen wenn bald viele Radverbote beschlossen werden. Es ist abartig wie viele ebikes hier rum heizen. MTBs sind hier kaum zu sehen und selbst wenn verhalten die sich rücksichtsvoll.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2019)

Space911 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment in Oberstdorf Urlaub machen ohne Bike und könnte echt verstehen wenn bald viele Radverbote beschlossen werden. Es ist abartig wie viele ebikes hier rum heizen. MTBs sind hier kaum zu sehen und selbst wenn verhalten die sich rücksichtsvoll.


In Oberstdorf macht man keinen Urlaub!


----------



## pib (18. September 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> In Oberstdorf macht man keinen Urlaub!



Falsch. Da wohnt man nicht.


----------



## Pozo (30. September 2019)

Schau mer mal ob der DAV sowas auch in den Alpin Mags veröffentlicht und nicht nur bei den Radlern


----------



## ralf321 (20. Oktober 2019)

Verbot der Fahrradsuvs
https://www.schwaebische.de/sueden/...us-den-bergen-verbannen-l-_arid,11129972.html




https://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.d...nde.76bd6b5e-8b69-4c51-b2bb-d83e620d6c03.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2019)

Wird sich nicht durchsetzten, wer soll das auch kontrollieren?
Nach dem nächstem IMP hat sich das eh alles erledingt.


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2019)

Auch wir haben Probleme mit der Sperrung von Trails. Aber ich lobe die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DIMBs.


----------



## allgäuhopper (31. Oktober 2019)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> https://www.3sat.de/wissen/nano/e-bikes-auf-dem-vormarsch-100.html


den gleichen Beitrag könnte man von Schäden durch Wanderer machen.... Viele Wanderer in sensiblem Gelände müßte man dann auch verbieten.

Gebaute Wege von Liften werden instandgesetzt, schaut mal nach Lenzerheide, Flims  oder Davos. Die Liftpreise sind wie im Winter. 
Da kann man sehen wie das professionell geht. Und die verdienen richtig Geld mit den Radlern (Unterkunft, Lift, Gaststätten,...).


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mich nicht um das grämen, was vielleicht kommt, sondern eher um das was bereits ist:








						Nagelfluhkette am Grat mit den Mountainbike
					

Den Schildern nach auf den Hochgrat und dann immer Richtung Mittag laufen/tragen/schieben/ fahren.




					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com


----------



## allgäuhopper (31. Oktober 2019)

Das Bikeverbot im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette gibt schon 15Jahre, nun hat es Ranger, die müssen den ganzen Tag lang was machen. Vermute das die da nicht die Wege richten.
Ich bin den Weg in der AV Tour schon zu Fuß lang. Viele werden diese Tour  nicht machen. Mit und ohne e zu extrem und anstrengend.
Anderst sieht es am Stuiben und Mittag mit einfacher Zufahrt aus. Da kann man auf die Absperrung und Strafen warten?

Die Jäger im Naturpark möchten auch ungestört sein. Denke das Bikegebiert ist langsam tot. Ich gehe da nur noch selten und zu Nebenzeiten hin.

Im Montafon hat es im Inatura Schutzgebiet neuerdings Ranger.  Die lassen einen mit Rad nicht mehr passieren, man muß umdrehen....


----------



## Roedler (3. November 2019)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 909367



Geht flux... der Kran steht schon.....gut sichtbar...


----------



## Oshiki (4. November 2019)

Gibt es im Allgäu empfehlenswerte Bike Fitting Läden?


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. November 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Geht flux... der Kran steht schon.....gut sichtbar...



Und das im Landschaftsschutzgebiet


----------



## MorkvomOrg (4. November 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Gibt es im Allgäu empfehlenswerte Bike Fitting Läden?


Probier es mal beim Bernd Pfeifer in Oy (La Strega Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (4. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und das im Landschaftsschutzgebiet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 933315Anhang anzeigen 933316


Ja mit entsprechender Kohle geht alles.


----------



## Coal_Master (4. November 2019)

MorkvomOrg schrieb:


> Probier es mal beim Bernd Pfeifer in Oy (La Strega Bike)


Wenn du auf hohe Räder stehst passt das.


----------



## Oshiki (4. November 2019)

Ne tue ich nicht 
Aber ich will mir den Weg nach München in Radlabor sparen.


----------



## MorkvomOrg (4. November 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ne tue ich nicht
> Aber ich will mir den Weg nach München in Radlabor sparen.


Ansonsten die Sattelkompetenz in Waltenhofen.


----------



## Stucka (5. November 2019)

Waltenhofen würde ich nicht empfehlen, hab da sehr viel Geld liegen gelassen und war nach ein paar Wochen wieder auf meinen ursprünglichen Einstellungen, weil das Fitting hinten und vorne nicht gepasst hat und ich mit 2 neuen Sätteln den Laden verlassen hab. Hab mit Limit Bikes in Burgberg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Chef himself macht das Fitting und ist parallel Physiotherapeut (und ist früher Radrennen gefahren).  Der sieht das Fitting auch mit den Augen des Physio, was gerade bei der Einstellung der Schuhplatten sehr hilfreich war.


----------



## Roedler (5. November 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Und das im Landschaftsschutzgebiet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 933315Anhang anzeigen 933316


Sehe gerade das am Weltcup-Fastfood auch ein Kran steht.... Ja, dann grab ich da mal ein paar Anlieger und Sprünge.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (24. November 2019)

Alpe Alp und Kessel haben nun auch eine Autobahn -Anbindung.


----------



## Baddi- (18. Dezember 2019)

Servus,
bin dieses Wochenende im Centerparc im Allgäu.
Weiss jemand, wie es dort Trailtechnisch aussieht? Lohnt es sich das Enduroeinzupacken?


----------



## MorkvomOrg (18. Dezember 2019)

Baddi- schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin dieses Wochenende im Centerparc im Allgäu.
> Weiss jemand, wie es dort Trailtechnisch aussieht? Lohnt es sich das Enduroeinzupacken?


Naja, der CenterParcs ist doch etwas weit von den Spots, bzgl. Trails entfernt. 
Am ehesten würde mir noch auf und um den Schwarzen Grat einfallen


----------



## Bench (19. Dezember 2019)

Centerparcs ist doch da bei Leutkirch?
Ist doch Flachland, wozu ein Enduro?
Da würd ich eher das Rennrad mitnehmen.


----------



## BiBaBergler (19. Dezember 2019)

Baddi- schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin dieses Wochenende im Centerparc im Allgäu.
> Weiss jemand, wie es dort Trailtechnisch aussieht? Lohnt es sich das Enduroeinzupacken?



Um den Centerparcs rum gibt es keine Trails für die man ein Enduro braucht. Da gibts leider nur überwiegend aufgeschotterte Forst- und Wirtschaftsautobahnen.
Eher Rennrad oder ein Bike von Centerparcs leihen. Kann allerdings sein, dass die nur Mofas im Verleih haben.


----------



## Roedler (28. Dezember 2019)

Für eine "unspektakuläre" MTB Runde ist die Grüntenhütte wohl für den ein oder anderen immer mal wieder ein Anlaufpunkt gewesen, nun schließt sie nächstes Jahr zum 19. April. 
Was schlussendlich aus ihr wird ist wohl noch nicht ganz entschieden....
Diejenigen die wissen wer in diesem Land die Musik spielt können wohl erahnen was folgt...?


----------



## swindle (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich steh grad aufm schlauch, klär mich auf


----------



## Bench (31. Dezember 2019)

Er meint wohl, dass der Grünten für Fahrräder gesperrt wird, nachdem der neue Investor da neue Lifte usw. hinbaut.

Die paar mal, die ich (als Wanderer) aufm Grünten war, finde ich das aber eh einen total ungeeigneten Berg fürs MTB.
Da sind doch immer Massen an Touris. Man kommt sich vor wie am Fernpass.


----------



## pib (31. Dezember 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Er meint wohl, dass der Grünten für Fahrräder gesperrt wird, nachdem der neue Investor da neue Lifte usw. hinbaut.
> 
> Die paar mal, die ich (als Wanderer) aufm Grünten war, finde ich das aber eh einen total ungeeigneten Berg fürs MTB.
> Da sind doch immer Massen an Touris. Man kommt sich vor wie am Fernpass.



Der Grünten ist wohl der am meisten genutzte, begangene und befahrenste Berg im Allgäu, das stimmt. Hier tummelt sich so ziemlich alles, was man sportlich in den Bergen treiben kann: wandern, berglauf, biken, klettern, gleitschirmspringen, spazieren, skitourgehen, schlittenfahren, skialpin (sofern die Lifte laufen). Der Grünten kann aus (fast) jeder Himmelsrichtung erreicht werden. Ist beliebt bei Einheimischen zum sporteln am Feierabend und bei Touristen. Es gibt jede Menge bewirtschaftete Alpen und ausreichend Parkplätze überall. Ich war dieses Jahr ca. 30x oben. Wenn man gewisse Stoßzeiten vermeindet kann man aber auch am Grünten einsame Abfahrten machen und das fast zu jeder Jahreszeit. Wie man jetzt eine Nutzergruppe aussperren will, da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Bench (31. Dezember 2019)

Gut, dass in meinem Revier Berge sind, wo man keine "Stoßzeiten vermeiden" muss.
Ich geh, wann ich Lust dazu hab 

Herzliches Beileid an Rettenberger, Burgberger und Kranzegger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (31. Dezember 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Gut, dass in meinem Revier Berge sind, wo man keine "Stoßzeiten vermeiden" muss.
> Ich geh, wann ich Lust dazu hab
> 
> Herzliches Beileid an Rettenberger, Burgberger und Kranzegger.



Dann auch an Oberstdorfer, Fischinger, Sonthofner, Bosterlanger, Gunzesrieder, Füssener, Steibiser, Hirscherger, Oberjocher, Wertacher, Hindelanger, Pfrontner... also allen Oberallgäuer, im restlichen Allgäu gibt es keine Berge...


Aber ich gehe auch wann ich lust habe, weil ich weiß wo die Fremde ...wann, bei welchem Wetter, wo... sind.


----------



## Bench (1. Januar 2020)

Also Wertacher haben genug Möglichkeiten, die müssen sicher nicht an den Grünten.
Auch Pfrontner, die juckt der Grünten herzlich wenig.
Und Füssener müssen halt nach Halblech o.ä. rüber.
Über die restlichen Dörfer kann ich nix sagen, da "drüben" kenn i mi it aus.

Im Ostallgäu gibt es keine Berge? Soso...


----------



## ralf321 (1. Januar 2020)

Man geht doch meist auf dem Berg den man vor der Tür hat. Mal ist’s der Grünten, mal die Hörner oder sonstwohin. 
Und es war doch vor Jahren nachmittags am Grünten da oben schon so voll da man keine Lust hat zu Biken. Ähnlich Ofterschwang. Mann muss halt die entsprechenden Zeiten und Orte  wählen wenn man kann


----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2020)

Ich geh auf den Berg auf den ich Bock habe. Aber im Allgäu muss man immer überreißen wo es wann voll ist. Und da i mi au da dianad üs'kenn, weiß ich das es da ganz genauso ist. Also müssen einem nicht nur die Kranzegger, Rettnberege, Burgberger leid tun. Schnappsche's jetzt?


----------



## Till_Mann (12. Januar 2020)

Servus zusammen,
kann es sein, dass die openmtbmap gerade so rund um Kempten ziemlich dürftig ist?
Besonders die Gegend westlich von Kempten so rund ums Kürnachtal, Eschach, ... sind da ziemlich weiße Flecken obwohl es da Forst- und ausgeschilderte Wanderwege gibt. Ich kenn das aus dem Odenwald, in dem ich die letzten Jahre viel unterwegs war eher, dass da jeder noch so kleine Trampelpfad eingetragen war.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit und verwendet ihr irgendwelche spezifischen MTB Karten?


----------



## homerjay (6. Februar 2020)

Umweltprojekt: Zentrum Naturerlebnis am Riedbergerhorn: Jetzt geht es endlich los
					

Statt der ursprünglich geplanten Skischaukel soll am Riedbergerhorn ein Naturerlebniszentrum eingerichtet werden: Zentrum Naturerlebnis Alpin (ZNAlp).




					www.all-in.de
				



Das bedeutet nichts Gutes für die Biker! 
Besucherlenkung, das heißt im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette die weitläufige Sperrung von Wegen für Biker auf zweifelhafter Rechtsgrundlage und ich glaube kaum, daß das der Herr Babl das anders sieht, als sein guter Ornithologen-Kumpel Eberhard.


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Februar 2020)

War da oben im Sommer so viel los das eine Lenkung notwendig ist? Geht doch nur darum eine Sommerbetrieb zu rechtfertigen (wobei ich mich da echt frag wie sich das ohne weitere "Attraktionen" rentieren soll). 
Würden die Balderschwanger besser an einem BikePark auf dem Gebiet des vorhanden Ski Gebiets festhalten. 

Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2020)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> kann es sein, dass die openmtbmap gerade so rund um Kempten ziemlich dürftig ist?
> Besonders die Gegend westlich von Kempten so rund ums Kürnachtal, Eschach, ... sind da ziemlich weiße Flecken obwohl es da Forst- und ausgeschilderte Wanderwege gibt. Ich kenn das aus dem Odenwald, in dem ich die letzten Jahre viel unterwegs war eher, dass da jeder noch so kleine Trampelpfad eingetragen war.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit und verwendet ihr irgendwelche spezifischen MTB Karten?


Das ist eher ein OSM Problem(keine mapper vor Ort) kannst du aber selbst machen ), als ein Problem von openmtb


----------



## Roedler (6. Februar 2020)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> War da oben im Sommer so viel los das eine Lenkung notwendig ist? Geht doch nur darum eine Sommerbetrieb zu rechtfertigen (wobei ich mich da echt frag wie sich das ohne weitere "Attraktionen" rentieren soll).



Wo im Allgäu, bei guten Wegverhältnissen, ist nicht viel los? Den direkten Weg über den Dreifahenkopf haben sie schon vor gut 5 Jahren gesperrt (Birkhuhn..) und extra dafür einen Abstieg und Aufstieg in den Hang gefräst.
Den Weg vom Bleicherhorn haben sie auch erneuert und weisen darauf extra hin...
Es ist irrsinn was im Gai passiert.


Als Attraktionen reichen schon gut erreichbare, also bequem erreichbare, Fress- und Saufstationen. Und wichtig! Wegweiser mit allen Information...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (11. Februar 2020)

Vll könnte man auf dem Riedbergerhorn eine zweistöckige Aussichtsplattform einrichten. Auf den oberen Stock dürfen dann nur noch Premium-User . 

Nein, ich versteh auch nicht wieso man noch mehr Touristen anlocken möchte. Die ganze Region ist doch eh schon überlaufen im Sommer wie im Winter. Parkplätze in Grasgehren oder Balderschwang sind ja oft schon ab 9 Uhr morgens komplett belegt.


----------



## Bench (12. Februar 2020)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> wieso man noch mehr Touristen anlocken möchte.


Geld?   



Toni Dark schrieb:


> Parkplätze in Grasgehren oder Balderschwang sind ja oft schon ab 9 Uhr morgens komplett belegt.


Mehr/Größere Parkplätze bauen?


----------



## TRANSITION (12. Februar 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Mehr/Größere Parkplätze bauen?


Für noch mehr Verkehr den die Oberallgäuer Infrastruktur nicht verkraftet?


----------



## Toni Dark (13. Februar 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Geld?


Klar, da bekommen sicher einige den Hals nicht voll. Aber rational betrachtet verdient die Region ja schon mehr als genug am Tourismus. Ob es da wirklich sinnvoll ist noch mehr Touris anzulocken. Gerade Balderschwang, Fischen usw sind doch schon an der Grenze angekommen wo es für die Einheimischen noch erträglich ist. 



Bench schrieb:


> Mehr/Größere Parkplätze bauen?



Am besten in den Berg sprengen (zum Glück geht das in dem Gestein nicht wirklich). 

Es gibt ja durchaus auch Regionen in den Allgäuer Alpen in denen der Tourismus nicht so aggressiv gefördert wird.


----------



## Roedler (13. Februar 2020)

Wenige Jahre zuvor vergrößerte Parkplätze; Otto-Schwegler- Anger Hütte, Rehmadmoos, Alpsee- Bergwelten (massiv), Weiherle, Steinbruch Burgberg, Obestdorf beim Giegar an der Breitach, Steibis Auwinkel, Hündle, Ofterschwang, Sonderdorf....... nur die die mir gerade so einfallen, Dann noch die ganzen Zufahrten und Abstellmöglichkeiten der nun für Übernachtungen buchbaren Alpen. Mit dem Auto zur Alp. Gerade um Steibis und Missen...


----------



## homerjay (14. Februar 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wenige Jahre zuvor vergrößerte Parkplätze; Otto-Schwegler- Anger Hütte, Rehmadmoos, Alpsee- Bergwelten (massiv), Weiherle, Steinbruch Burgberg, Obestdorf beim Giegar an der Breitach, Steibis Auwinkel, Hündle, Ofterschwang, Sonderdorf....... nur die die mir gerade so einfallen, Dann noch die ganzen Zufahrten und Abstellmöglichkeiten der nun für Übernachtungen buchbaren Alpen. Mit dem Auto zur Alp. Gerade um Steibis und Missen...


Das Problem liegt aber auch an der schlechten ÖPNV-Struktur, allen voran an der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (14. Februar 2020)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Aber rational betrachtet


Wer tut das denn? 


So wie der typische Elektronik/Computer-Kunde immer noch zu 95% die Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität hat, haben Politiker und alle die daran verdienen immer noch die Turbo-Kapitalismus Mentalität.

Nachhaltiger Tourismus? Was ist das? 


Wir zerstören das, weshalb die Touristen kommen, nur damit mehr kommen können.


----------



## Roedler (14. Februar 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt aber auch an der schlechten ÖPNV-Struktur, allen voran an der Bahn.



Mhm,  sieht man sich die Busse in Oberstorf an, die einen z.B. ins Walsertal bringen, oder auch die Verbindungen zusätzlich mit Bus zwischen Immi und Oberstorf müsste man als Wanderer eher nicht meckern? Mit Bike aber Katastrophe. Aber vor allem Bahn, ja da sind die Interessanten Züge (Franken-Allgäu Express) dermasen voll, das es keinen Spaß macht, und mit Bike in einer kleinen Ruppe Horror! Insgesamt müsste die DB AG mehr von der ÖBB lernen.... Wenn es so wäre, würden mehr umsteigen oder garn noch mehr ins Gai kommen??? Ich will eigentlich nur das sich nicht so viel ändert und die "Jagd" auf Biker abflaut...

Was ist eigentlich mit der Allgäu GMBH und dem Radstreckennetzt? Hört man nicht mehr viel?


----------



## homerjay (14. Februar 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Mhm,  sieht man sich die Busse in Oberstorf an, die einen z.B. ins Walsertal bringen, oder auch die Verbindungen zusätzlich mit Bus zwischen Immi und Oberstorf müsste man als Wanderer eher nicht meckern? Mit Bike aber Katastrophe. Aber vor allem Bahn, ja da sind die Interessanten Züge (Franken-Allgäu Express) dermasen voll, das es keinen Spaß macht, und mit Bike in einer kleinen Ruppe Horror! Insgesamt müsste die DB AG mehr von der ÖBB lernen.... Wenn es so wäre, würden mehr umsteigen oder garn noch mehr ins Gai kommen??? Ich will eigentlich nur das sich nicht so viel ändert und die "Jagd" auf Biker abflaut...
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit der Allgäu GMBH und dem Radstreckennetzt? Hört man nicht mehr viel?



Es würde schon viel helfen, wenn die Fahrradmitnahme (wieder) kostenlos werden würde und wenn genug Platz in den Zügen wäre. So kommen viele (E-)Biker mit dem Auto ins südliche Oberallgäu, um von dort dann erst loszuradeln, da braucht man sich z.B. nur den V-Markt-Parkplatz in Immenstadt an einem schönen Sonntagmorgen anzuschauen.

Das Radwegenetz der Allgäu GmbH kommt - wenn überhaupt - mit mehr als 90% Asphaltanteil, so mein aktueller Wissensstand von Ende Januar. Für Mountainbikestrecken fehlt es imho sowohl an Sachverstand, als auch am politischen Willen. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß sich nach den Kommunalwahlen was daran ändert, dafür sind die Gegner in (Groß-)Grundbesitz, Landwirtschaft, Jagd und Naturschutz zu zahlreich. Die offenen Anfeindungen in der Presse sind seltener geworden, aber von einem lösungsorientierten Dialog auf Augenhöhe kann nicht einmal ansatzweise die Rede sein.


----------



## Bench (14. Februar 2020)

Also ins OA dann nur mit Rennrad, mit MTB im OAL bleiben, danke


----------



## Roedler (15. Februar 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Also ins OA dann nur mit Rennrad.....


Nein, bitte auch nicht die Straßen im OA sind für die Autos und Traktoren da....nicht für Wurstpellen...


----------



## Bench (15. Februar 2020)

Keine Sorge, ich fahr nur schnell hinterm Grünten durch, durch Hindelang, den Jochpass hoch und bieg auch schon nach Österreich ab 

ca. so, da touchiere ich das OA ja kaum


----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die offenen Anfeindungen in der Presse sind seltener geworden


Abwarten. Es ist gerade keine Saison.


----------



## topmech (18. Februar 2020)

Hey,
wollt den Sommer eigentlich auch mal ins Allgäu, aber so wie sich das liest ist das ja fast schon wie in Österreich.
Fahre gerne technische Sachen und die ach so bösen und für "Radfahrer nicht befahrbaren, naturbelassenen Wege". 
Würde auch gerne mal mit Locals fahren, das hat bisher immer echt gut geklappt, egal wo ich vorher schon war.
Irgendwann gehen mir die Abfahrten rund um die schwäbische Alb auch mal aus 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Ovibos (16. März 2020)

Angesichts der Debatten in diesem Thread ist diese ARTE-Doku vielleicht von allgemeinem Interesse.

Bin wieder weg ...


----------



## ralf321 (23. März 2020)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Angesichts der Debatten in diesem Thread ist diese ARTE-Doku vielleicht von allgemeinem Interesse.
> 
> Bin wieder weg ...


oder die https://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/dokthema/berg-tourismus-allgaeu-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. März 2020)

Das Problem löst sich doch jetzt sowiso von alleine dank Corona, die neuen Betreiber sind spätestes nächstes Jahr bankrott.


----------



## Roedler (23. März 2020)

Die wissen immer wie sie an Subventionen, Förderungen und sonst staatliche Gelder kommen! Wetten!


----------



## Oshiki (23. März 2020)

Und sie sind mit Sicherheit politisch gut vernetzt.


----------



## pib (23. März 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> oder die https://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/dokthema/berg-tourismus-allgaeu-100.html



guter ausgeglichener Bericht der alle Seiten zu Wort kommen lässt.


----------



## TRANSITION (23. März 2020)

pib schrieb:


> guter ausgeglichener Bericht der alle Seiten zu Wort kommen lässt.


Man könnte meinen die Parteien hätten noch nie miteinander gesprochen. Hagenauers: Die wollen uns keine Liftanlagen bauen lassen. Gegner: Baut da oben keinen Freizeitpark, wie die Alpsee Bergwelt, hin.


----------



## Toni Dark (23. März 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die wissen immer wie sie an Subventionen, Förderungen und sonst staatliche Gelder kommen! Wetten!


So siehts aus. War neulich ein schöner Artikel in der SZ wieviel Geld in Bayern in die Seilbahnen fließt. In Kurzfassung: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-191216-99-164428


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. März 2020)

... wenn die Betriebe ihre Rettungskredite zurückzahlen müssen, wird man über Touristen und zahlungskräftige Naherholer vielleicht anders denken als bisher ...


----------



## DudeNukem (27. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hat zufällig jemand ein Raaw Madonna in XL daheim stehen, dass man mal Probesitzen könnte. Bin selbst 1,97m groß und auf der Suche nach einem Bike, dass in der Front höher kommt. Fahre aktuell ein Scott Genius aus dem Jahr 2018. 

Grüße aus Biberach


----------



## TRANSITION (27. März 2020)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat zufällig jemand ein Raaw Madonna in XL daheim stehen, dass man mal Probesitzen könnte. Bin selbst 1,97m groß und auf der Suche nach einem Bike, dass in der Front höher kommt. Fahre aktuell ein Scott Genius aus dem Jahr 2018.
> 
> Grüße aus Biberach


Ruben hat doch einen Showroom in KE. Hat er grad keins dastehen? Könnte mir vorstellen dass du einen Einzeltermin ausmachen könntest. 








						Showroom Kempten – RAAW Mountain Bikes
					






					de.raawmtb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DudeNukem (27. März 2020)

Mit Ihm hatte ich schon gesprochen. Stellt sich aktuell auf Grund von Corona schwierig dar. Ein Santa Cruz Hightower XXL wäre auch noch interessant. Aiai dieser Virus macht die Suche nach einem idealen Bike noch schwieriger als Sie eh schon ist


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. März 2020)




----------



## pib (28. März 2020)

Verstöße gegen die Ausgangsbeschränkung: Abstandsregel: Unzählige Wanderer drängeln sich am Riedbergerhorn und in Grasgehren
					

Im Rahmen der Kontrollen zur Durchsetzung der Allgemeinverfügung hat die Polizei Oberstdorf mehrere Verstöße geahndet. Es wurde festgestellt, dass unzählige Wanderer und Skitourengeher im Bereich des Riedberger Horns und des Grasgehren unterwegs waren.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## beuze1 (28. Mai 2020)

Heute / 20:15 - 21:00 / tagesschau24                        
*Der Berg als Freizeitpark*​

Wieviel Tourismus verträgt das Allgäu? - Der 1.738 Meter hohe Grünten im Allgäu ist zum Symbolberg geworden. An ihm vollzieht sich exemplarisch und im Kleinen, was im Großen derzeit überall in den europäischen Alpen passiert. Förderanträge von über 33 Millionen Euro sind derzeit allein in Bayern gestellt, mehr als je zuvor. Das Filmteam begleitet Befürworter und Gegner bei ihrem Ringen um ihre touristische Zukunft.


----------



## allgäuhopper (28. Mai 2020)

Die Leute sammeln sich max. 1km um die Bergbahn. Die Vorlage ist am Skizirkus zu sehen (da ist übervoll). Bedarf ist da. Was ist schlimm daran, wenn sich die Massen dort ansammeln, wer das mag, soll gerne da hin. Die sind schon nicht wo anders unterwegs. Arbeitsplätze gibt es auch. Soll jeder seinen eigenen Wanderweg/Berg bekommen?


https://www.all-in.de/oberstdorf/c-...aeu-was-der-bund-naturschutz-fordert_a5064555

Wenn wir hier wohnen sollen wir nicht mehr in unsere Berge, nur noch als Übernachtungsgäste mit Bus und Bahn? Hier hat es keine funktionierende Infrastruktur, zumindest nicht so das mein Ziel in vertretbarer Zeit damit erreichbar wäre. Der BN (Bund Naturschutz) ist gegen den Ausbau der Infrastruktur (B12, Bodenseeautobahn) - Folge, wir haben auf der 2spurigen Bodenseeautobahn und B12 jeden Monat mehrere tödliche Unfälle, die 4spurig nicht wären. Das wird billigend in Kauf genommen. Niemand will die Kuhkäffer aus der Nähe sehen und 30 dabei fahren. Das belästigt Anwohner und Gäste.  Fahr mal zum Skifahren in den Bregenzerwald, ins Montafon oder nach Oberstdorf. Keine funktionierende Infrastruktur.


----------



## Roedler (28. Mai 2020)

Unsere Berge? Wessen Berge? Wer darf und wer soll! Fakt ist das Allgäu ist überlaufen. Parkplätze entstehen an allen Ecken, 4Spurig bis nauf nach Oberstdorf, dass man schnell in den Bergen ist und möglichst weit nauf... wenig Laufen gleich in der Hütte zum Saufen und Fressen...
Na, so it! Rad´ln und mit´m Bähnle! It mit´m Karra! Mia wenn`d au a Ruha! In isirg Bearg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (29. Mai 2020)

....für Pfingsten ist das Schlimmste zu befürchten. War die letzten Wochenenden schon derb. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Oshiki (29. Mai 2020)

Davon gehe ich auch aus, über die Pfingstferien kommt die 1. Corona-Belastungsprobe auf das Allgäu zu.


----------



## homerjay (29. Mai 2020)

Pfingstsamstag wird es noch leer sein, weil da alle noch im Stau stecken.


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Mai 2020)

Ich komme auch Samstagnacht ins Allgäu!
Leider ohne Bike


----------



## Roedler (1. Juni 2020)

War das eine Katastrophe an Leuten. 

Bauen sie am Gletscherschliff in Greggenhofen einen "Wanderparkplatz"?


----------



## Stucka (1. Juni 2020)

Keine Ahnung, was das geben soll. Zur Zeit kannst nur früh starten, niemals in die Nähe eines Lifts oder einer bekannten, bewirtschafteten Hütte. Hab grad Polizeibericht gelesen, das Allgäu sei nicht nur voll, sondern "übervoll" gewesen. Wenn die das schon mal sagen.... Danke, danke, danke Allen, die die Region so massiv bewerben und durch ihre mega tollen Bauprojekte die Tagesausflügler geradezu herlocken!


----------



## Stucka (1. Juni 2020)

Corona lässt Urlauber zaudern - aber Ausflügler stürmen das Allgäu
					

Urlaub mit Masken- und Abstandspflicht ist manchen Leuten lästig. Und wenn im Hotel der Sauna- und Wellnessbereich wegen Corona nicht benutzt werden darf...




					www.pnp.de


----------



## ralf321 (11. Juni 2020)

Tolle Tipps der Zeitung  (Kommentare nicht vergessen)

*Bewegung an der frischen Luft: Tolle Radelstrecken im Allgäu*
https://www.all-in.de/kempten/c-lok...-luft-tolle-radelstrecken-im-allgaeu_a5065143

Oh jetzt haben sie es gekürzt.


----------



## Fettmull (22. Juni 2020)

Den Artikel habe ich gelesen, da war der Stuibentrail noch drin. Erst nach einem Hinweis, dass dieser doch in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet liegt, wurde der wieder wortlos rausgenommen. Recherche at it´s best


----------



## ralf321 (24. Juni 2020)

Es geht los:

*Bike-Trail am Mariaberg: Der Bau könnte bald beginnen*
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...berg-der-bau-könnte-bald-beginnen_arid-221052

*Bau der Mountainbike-Abfahrt am Mariaberg könnte bald starten        *
https://www.all-in.de/kempten/c-lok...rt-am-mariaberg-koennte-bald-starten_a5066703


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (24. Juni 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Bald kommen die neuen Routen, weis da jemand was da ausgeschildert werden soll?
> Und mit neune Routen dann neue Sperren?
> 
> Neue Mountainbike-Strecken werden im Allgäu erst ab Herbst ausgeschildert
> https://www.all-in.de/kempten/c-lok...-ab-herbst-ausgeschildert_a5036859?ref=curate



Was ist daraus eigentlich geworden?

Vom DAV hört man auch nichts mehr zu dem Pilotprojekt.


----------



## Stucka (24. Juni 2020)

Das Projekt der Allgäu GmbH dümpelt seit Jahren vor sich hin. Jedes halbe Jahr wird die Streckenbeschilderung wieder verschoben. Kein Wunder, wurde der Widerstand der üblichen Bedenkenträger massiv unterschätzt und politische Rückendeckung Fehlanzeige bis nicht vorhanden oder nicht gewollt. Mit der Ausschilderung der Strecken hätte man zumindest die Touri-Biker "kanalisiert. Da wäre durchaus Potential dahinter gewesen, siehe die "Stonemans" in den diversen Regionen. Die erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit (obwohl es da hinter den Kulissen genauso kracht wie uns), bringen Alphütten, Einzelhandel und Gastro Umsatz und "lenken" die Leute, die sich nicht auskennen, auf die richtigen Pfade. Der DAV hat sich des Themas als Pilotprojekt angenommen - aber ich glaube, auch der DAV stößt da ganz, ganz schnell an seine Grenzen. Einige der wichtigen Gemeinden (Oberstdorf, Hörnergruppe, Rettenberg etc.) haben sich von Anfang an aus dem Projekt ausgeklinkt und in den anderen Gemeinden kommen die Verantwortlichen nicht weiter. Das Überfluten der Region mit Tagestouristen und E-Bikern in den letzten Wochen hat der Sache an sich sicher auch nicht gut getan. Normalerweise hätte man das Projekt stoppen sollen, aber da ist wohl schon zu viel an Geld investiert worden. Des wird nix....


----------



## homerjay (24. Juni 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> Des wird nix....



Sehe ich genauso. Da fehlt es an Fachkompetenz bei der Allgäu GmbH und am Umsetzungswillen in den politischen Gremien.
Die einzigen bikebezogenen Schilder, die wir in Zukunft sehen werden, sind weitere Verbotsschilder.


----------



## Stucka (24. Juni 2020)

Hasch vollkommen recht. Es gab ja Vorschläge für eine Premium-Tour durch das Allgäu, DAS wäre interessant gewesen für Bike-Touristen! Hätte man super bewerben können, wäre dann sicher Selbstläufer geworden. Große Schleife durch Ober/West/Ostallgäu, rüber nach Tannheim usw... War nicht gewünscht. 2010/11/12 war die damalige Craft Bike Trans Germany hier im Allgäu. Jeweils 1200 Starter. Anton Klotz hat bei jedem Start in SF die Biker exklusiv als künftige Urlaubsgäste begrüßt! Diese Strecke hätte was gehabt! Tolles Panorama, fahrtechnisch nicht allzu schwer, Alphütten, Abfahrten in die Orte möglich. Da hätte man bei etwas gutem Willen auf soliden Strecken ein echtes Päckle machen können.....


----------



## Oshiki (24. Juni 2020)

Las noch ein paar laue Winter ohne Skifahrer kommen, dann könnte sich das schnell ändern.


----------



## Bench (24. Juni 2020)

Dann kommen noch mehr Sommerrodelbahnen, Zip-Lines und es werden mehr Wanderer angelockt.

Aber keine MTBs. MTBs sind der Teufel.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juli 2020)

Und wieder ein Radelverbotsschild mehr   






Von Buchenegg an der Sonnhaldealp vorbei zur Talstation der Hochgrathbahn steht jetzt ein Schild an dem wirklich breiten Weg kurz vor der Bahn .
Das wahr letztes Jahr doch auch noch nicht da 
Jetzt muss man auf die viel befahrene Straße zur Talstation ausweichen .


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Juli 2020)

Da würd mich echt interessieren was die Begründung ist, so nen weg nur für Radler zu sperren (d.h. ob es überhaupt nen rechmäßigen Grund dafür gibt).


----------



## Roedler (1. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Von Buchenegg an der Sonnhaldealp vorbei zur Talstation der Hochgrathbahn steht jetzt ein Schild an dem wirklich breiten Weg kurz vor der Bahn .
> Das wahr letztes Jahr doch auch noch nicht da
> Jetzt muss man auf die viel befahrene Straße zur Talstation ausweichen .



Also an der Weißach entlang, ab der Brücke über die Weißach (Fischerhaus?) bis zur Bahn?
Andere Richtung auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Also an der Weißach entlang, ab der Brücke über die Weißach (Fischerhaus?) bis zur Bahn?
> Andere Richtung auch?



Ja Richtig , ob in die andere Richtung auch ein Schild steht hab ich nicht Überprüft  
Aber ich hab der Gemeinde Oberstaufen ne Mail geschickt ob das so seine Richtigkeit hat .


----------



## --- (1. Juli 2020)

Auuhh...da hat sich bei dem Schild aber einer verkünstelt. Dazu noch silbernes Panzertape. Schaut schwer nach Landwirt aus diese Bastelarbeit. Ich würde den Wisch direkt mal durch was eigenes austauschen


----------



## Roedler (2. Juli 2020)

Da ist eher kein Landwirt auf dem Weg, ist ein reiner MTB und Wanderweg...


----------



## Barny_R (2. Juli 2020)

Als wir am 21. Mai dort gefahren sind, stand das Schild noch nicht da. Es waren ein paar Fußgänger unterwegs. Da der Weg sehr breit ist, gab es null Probleme! Was soll also der Quatsch?


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juli 2020)

Das ist die Mail die ich  ( mit Bild ) an die Gemeinde Oberstaufen geschickt habe .
Jetzt bin ich echt mal gespannt ob und was sie mir Antworten    

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte Heute von der Sonnhaldealp kommend den breiten Weg bis zur Talstation der Hochgrathbahn mit dem Rad befahren .
Aber da steht jetzt ein Radverbotsschild .
Deswegen musste ich leider auf die viel Befahrene Landstraße ausweichen .
Bitte teilen Sie mir doch mit auf welcher Gesetzesgrundlage dieses Radverbotsschild Aufgestellt wurde .
Da sich dieser breite Weg nicht in einem Landschafts.- oder Natuschutzgebiet befindet , muss ich eigentlich davon Ausgehen das dieses Schild in Bayern keine Rechtliche Grundlage hat .
Ich hoffe Sie können mir darauf eine Antwort geben .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ,


----------



## McDreck (2. Juli 2020)

@Allgaeufex 
Nächste mal poste den Text erst hier. Wir gehen dann nochmal wegen der Rechtschreibung drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (2. Juli 2020)

Lass mich raten.
In der Schule in Sport immer ne 1, in Deutsch immer ne 5?


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.
> In der Schule in Sport immer ne 1, in Deutsch immer ne 5?



Woher kennst Du meine Noten 
Kann halt nicht jeder so ein Herr Oberlehrer sein


----------



## Stucka (2. Juli 2020)

Tatsache ist, das hier mittlerweile sehr viele Fake-Schilder rumstehen, die eifrig daheim gebastelt werden, um möglichst viele Biker zu verunsichern. Es sollten noch viel mehr Leute an die Gemeinden schreiben, wenn solche Schilder auffallen. Allein der Inhalt sorgt da öfters für ungeahnte Betriebsamkeit


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex
> Nächste mal poste den Text erst hier. Wir gehen dann nochmal wegen der Rechtschreibung drüber.


Mich stört eher diese Passage:


Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da sich dieser breite Weg nicht in einem Landschafts.- oder Natuschutzgebiet befindet ,


Selbst wenn sich dieser Weg in einem LSG oder NSG befände heißt das nicht automatisch das die Sperrung rechtmäßig ist.


----------



## Roedler (2. Juli 2020)

Müssen wir halt den Gegenschlag vorbereiten! 





						Verbotsschilder für Fußgänger online bestellen - Aktiv-Werbung-Freiberg
					

Verbotsschilder für Fußgänger schnell und günstig direkt vom Hersteller! Verbotszeichen leisten einen wichtigen Beitrag zum Arbeitsschutz und erhöhen die Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz und Privat.



					www.industriekennzeichnungen.de
				









						Kombi Verbotsschild Für Fußgänger verboten - Aktiv-Werbung-Freiberg
					

Kombi Verbotsschilder Für Fußgänger verboten sind durch Ihre übersichtliche Gestaltung bestens geeignet, um auf Gefahren hinzuweisen und gleichzeitig Richtlinien für ein korrektes Verhalten zu geben.



					www.industriekennzeichnungen.de


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Müssen wir halt den Gegenschlag vorbereiten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 300mm 4€ - ein Schnäppchen


----------



## ralf321 (6. Juli 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-karte-runden-wangen-im-allgaeu.748449/post-16723001


Stucka schrieb:


> Das Projekt der Allgäu GmbH dümpelt seit Jahren vor sich hin. Jedes halbe Jahr wird die Streckenbeschilderung wieder verschoben. Kein Wunder, wurde der Widerstand der üblichen Bedenkenträger massiv unterschätzt und politische Rückendeckung Fehlanzeige bis nicht vorhanden oder nicht gewollt. Mit der Ausschilderung der Strecken hätte man zumindest die Touri-Biker "kanalisiert. Da wäre durchaus Potential dahinter gewesen, siehe die "Stonemans" in den diversen Regionen. Die erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit (obwohl es da hinter den Kulissen genauso kracht wie uns), bringen Alphütten, Einzelhandel und Gastro Umsatz und "lenken" die Leute, die sich nicht auskennen, auf die richtigen Pfade. Der DAV hat sich des Themas als Pilotprojekt angenommen - aber ich glaube, auch der DAV stößt da ganz, ganz schnell an seine Grenzen. Einige der wichtigen Gemeinden (Oberstdorf, Hörnergruppe, Rettenberg etc.) haben sich von Anfang an aus dem Projekt ausgeklinkt und in den anderen Gemeinden kommen die Verantwortlichen nicht weiter. Das Überfluten der Region mit Tagestouristen und E-Bikern in den letzten Wochen hat der Sache an sich sicher auch nicht gut getan. Normalerweise hätte man das Projekt stoppen sollen, aber da ist wohl schon zu viel an Geld investiert worden. Des wird nix....



Im Nachbarthread gib eine Karte der Allgäu GMBH was geplant ist https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-karte-runden-wangen-im-allgaeu.748449/post-16723001 Siehe Zeitungsartikel über Wangen.


----------



## Roedler (6. Juli 2020)

Was sehen wir da?






Es sind nicht die MTB´ler sondern die Massen und die Deppen!


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> was sie mir Antworten



Hallo Allgaeufex,
noch keine Antwort?
Übrigens finde ich es sehr gut von dir, dass du dir die Mühe machst!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Juli 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hallo Allgaeufex,
> noch keine Antwort?
> Übrigens finde ich es sehr gut von dir, dass du dir die Mühe machst!



Servus beuze1

Ne , eine Antwort hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen .
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch gar nicht daran das ich eine bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch gar nicht daran das ich eine bekomme



Ich habe in einer ähnlichen Situation mal das Landratsamt direkt angeschrieben. Der Sachbearbeiter ist damals extra am Wochenende in seiner Freizeit mit dem Fahrrad zu der Stelle gefahren und hat sich einen Überblick verschafft und mich danach angerufen. (ist bestimmt nicht die Regel)

Vielleicht wäre das zuständige Landratsamt auch an deiner Frage interessiert 
Mail:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...allgaeu.org/&usg=AOvVaw26LBhfNY60hZBAyCJi5AOr


----------



## pib (7. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Was sehen wir da?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rangerin ist ja ziemlich cool geblieben zu den Full-Face-Helm Bikern....


----------



## McDreck (7. Juli 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Die Rangerin ist ja ziemlich cool geblieben zu den Full-Face-Helm Bikern....


Scripted reality. Ohne die Zustimmung der Biker hätte das auch nie gesendet werden dürfen.


----------



## crashtest212 (7. Juli 2020)

77 seiten thread

wollte hier reinstossen um mal mit paar neuen leuten bisher unbekannte runde zu drehen,
aber anscheinend gehts hier nur noch drum warum was wo wann nich funzt( https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=174309 )

schade


----------



## Roedler (7. Juli 2020)

Ja dann bist du bei den 18 Usern von der Verlinkung auch dabei! Glückwunsch...


----------



## 0815oderso (7. Juli 2020)

So, komme gerade aus der „Radstadt Sonthofen“.... war ein paar Klassiker fahren. Unmengen zugeworfener Wege mit Holz, Flatterband an machen Stellen und ein Zaun am Traileingang um diesen zu blockieren. Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht. 
Am besten man geht gar nicht mehr hin....
Anti-Radstadt trifft es viel besser


----------



## homerjay (8. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> So, komme gerade aus der „Radstadt Sonthofen“.... war ein paar Klassiker fahren. Unmengen zugeworfener Wege mit Holz, Flatterband an machen Stellen und ein Zaun am Traileingang um diesen zu blockieren. Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht.
> Am besten man geht gar nicht mehr hin....
> Anti-Radstadt trifft es viel besser



Ich kann das als Einheimischer nicht ganz nachvollziehen, jedenfalls an den Touren die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin, gab es das nicht. Die meisten Sturmschäden sollten beseitigt sein, und die Wege, die noch gesperrt sind, sind für Wanderer und Radler zu, und zwar aufgrund von Hangrutschen oder massiven Sturmschäden. 

Was meinst Du mit "Klassikern"? Bist Du die Trails früher schon mal gefahren? 

Hast Du dich an die Stadtverwaltung (Bereich Tourismus) gewandt?


----------



## 0815oderso (8. Juli 2020)

Du 


homerjay schrieb:


> Ich kann das als Einheimischer nicht ganz nachvollziehen, jedenfalls an den Touren die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin, gab es das nicht. Die meisten Sturmschäden sollten beseitigt sein, und die Wege, die noch gesperrt sind, sind für Wanderer und Radler zu, und zwar aufgrund von Hangrutschen oder massiven Sturmschäden.
> 
> Was meinst Du mit "Klassikern"? Bist Du die Trails früher schon mal gefahren?
> 
> Hast Du dich an die Stadtverwaltung (Bereich Tourismus) gewandt?


hast eine PM - sonst jammern wieder alle rum, wenn man hier sagt wo man fährt.... Komme übrigens auch aus dem Allgäu, würde ich also auch als einheimisch bezeichnen, habe meine Bike Aktivitäten aber etwas Richtung CH verlangert, weil´s hier echt nervt.....


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juli 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hallo Allgaeufex,
> noch keine Antwort?
> Übrigens finde ich es sehr gut von dir, dass du dir die Mühe machst!



Es hat sich doch noch etwas getan  
Heute hab ich diese Mail bekommen :

Hallo Herr .......,

die Verwirrungen um die Hochgratbahn sind insofern behoben, als dass die Umleitung aufgehoben wurde.
Gutes Gelingen und unfallfreie Radtouren wünsche ich Ihnen.


Herzliche Grüße
*Bernd S.......*
Projektmanagement Rad / Wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (9. Juli 2020)

Und zeigt uns also das man solche "Verbote" nicht blind akzeptieren muss! Klasse Aktion!


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gutes Gelingen



Na also, geht doch!
Gute Aktion von Dir ??? sollte man öfter machen und die Behörden bei so fragwürdigen Beschilderungen mit ins Boot holen!


----------



## Orby (10. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> So, komme gerade aus der „Radstadt Sonthofen“.... war ein paar Klassiker fahren. Unmengen zugeworfener Wege mit Holz, Flatterband an machen Stellen und ein Zaun am Traileingang um diesen zu blockieren. Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht.
> Am besten man geht gar nicht mehr hin....
> Anti-Radstadt trifft es viel besser



Ich war früher auch immer mehr in A/CH/I unterwegs, Dank Corona nun mal ein paar Klassiker bei uns entdeckt. 
Ich war Mittwoch am Bi... und nebenan. Bin dort aktuell fast jede Woche. Auch erst am St... und an dem Flowtrail gegenüber, auch die Kuhgatterunde von Oberstaufen, oder Sonn.... und Grat.
Ich hab nichts gesehen. Dabei war ich auch an dem Pfingstweekend unterwegs wo das Allgäu in S/ES/TÜ/RT Hand war, nirgends hatte ich was. Verstehe also nicht ganz was du meinst.


----------



## 0815oderso (11. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Verstehe also nicht ganz was du meinst


.... laber laber laber.... dito... laber laber laber


----------



## Orby (11. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> .... laber laber laber.... dito... laber laber laber



Schön wenn Beiträge und Benutzernamen zusammenpassen


----------



## 0815oderso (11. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Schön wenn Beiträge und Benutzernamen zusammenpassen


Tja, ich hätte ja auch sagen können dass ich Bildstöckle und Moosrauft gefahren bin. Dann hätte ich detailliert darauf hinweisen können, wo in der oberen Sektion vom Bildstöckle das Holz liegt, wo die Flatterbänder sind, und wo an der unteren Einfahrt vom Moosrauft Trail die Zäune stehen. Dann hätte es einen Haufen böser PNs gegeben und es wäre das gleiche rausgekommen wie jetzt. Ein Haufen Gelaber, viel Gejammer und das übliche Local Gehabe.... nennt den Thread doch „Allgäuer Jammer Community“....  mit einem nachhaltigen Interesse die Situation zu bessern geht hier offensichtlich keiner der Stammuser dran. Es reicht offenbar dass jeder seine 2 trails kennt und die primär für sich behält, so nach dem Motto: nach mir die Sintflut......Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (12. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Tja, ich hätte ja auch sagen können dass ich Bildstöckle und Moosrauft gefahren bin. Dann hätte ich detailliert darauf hinweisen können, wo in der oberen Sektion vom Bildstöckle das Holz liegt, wo die Flatterbänder sind, und wo an der unteren Einfahrt vom Moosrauft Trail die Zäune stehen. Dann hätte es einen Haufen böser PNs gegeben und es wäre das gleiche rausgekommen wie jetzt. Ein Haufen Gelaber, viel Gejammer und das übliche Local Gehabe.... nennt den Thread doch „Allgäuer Jammer Community“....  mit einem nachhaltigen Interesse die Situation zu bessern geht hier offensichtlich keiner der Stammuser dran. Es reicht offenbar dass jeder seine 2 trails kennt und die primär für sich behält, so nach dem Motto: nach mir die Sintflut......Schade...



Das Allgäu ist bestimmt nicht das Bike Mekka, ja. Aber so schlimm wie du es darstellst ist es nicht. 

Glaubst du wirklich es gibt noch so viele Top Secret Trails seit Strava, Trailforks und Komoot? Musst dir nur 15min Zeit nehmen und findest vermutlich fast alles. Wieso wollen es die Biker nicht verraten? Weil der Trend zu gezogener driftender Hinterradbremse drastisch zunimmt. Oder auch mit Mach 3 an Fußgängern vorbei. 
Ich bin vielleicht auch schon ab und an versehentlich auf gesperrten Wegen gefahren, hatte aber nicht mal dort Probleme bei Begegnungen. Sogar im Gegenteil, nette Wortwechsel und gegenseitiges Bedanken für die Rücksicht. Aber wenn genau auf diesen Wegen vor jeder Kurve der Boden vom Hinterrad umgegraben wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern. 

Mir hat vor ein paar Wochen ein Local einen Tipp gegeben. Auf der letzten Tour hab ich jemand nettes kennengelernt und hab ihm dann den Trail gezeigt. 
Wie es in den Wald reinruft...... ist halt eine Frage der Kommunikation mit anderen. Da könnte vielleicht das Problem liegen. Lieber werden dann aber ausgelutsche Worte wie Nachhaltigkeit bemüht.


----------



## Roedler (12. Juli 2020)

Ja! Auf solche Leute wie dich haben wir jetzt scho ehwig gewartet. Ein Macher...


----------



## 0815oderso (13. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ja! Auf solche Leute wie dich haben wir jetzt scho ehwig gewartet. Ein Macher...


Ich?


----------



## Stucka (16. Juli 2020)

zur Zeit kann man einige vormals nette Geschichten einfach sausen lassen, weil man sich sonst grün und blau ärgert. Geguidete Trupps von Ebikern, die die Trails rauf und runter donnern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Gerade im Bereich Bildstöckle/Moosrauft/Berghofen. Nach dem Motto "ist ja wurscht, wir sind dann eh wieder weg". Peinlich berührte - weil bekannte - Guides wenn man die drauf anspricht, was die da eigentlich fabrizieren. Die Bike-Normalos - egal ob Touris oder Locals - baden das dann aus. Wird gefühlt immer übler....


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> zur Zeit kann man einige vormals nette Geschichten einfach sausen lassen, weil man sich sonst grün und blau ärgert. Geguidete Trupps von Ebikern, die die Trails rauf und runter donnern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Gerade im Bereich Bildstöckle/Moosrauft/Berghofen. Nach dem Motto "ist ja wurscht, wir sind dann eh wieder weg". Peinlich berührte - weil bekannte - Guides wenn man die drauf anspricht, was die da eigentlich fabrizieren. Die Bike-Normalos - egal ob Touris oder Locals - baden das dann aus. Wird gefühlt immer übler....


Kann ich leider nur bestätigen


----------



## Hinouf (16. Juli 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> zur Zeit kann man einige vormals nette Geschichten einfach sausen lassen, weil man sich sonst grün und blau ärgert. Geguidete Trupps von Ebikern, die die Trails rauf und runter donnern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Gerade im Bereich Bildstöckle/Moosrauft/Berghofen. Nach dem Motto "ist ja wurscht, wir sind dann eh wieder weg". Peinlich berührte - weil bekannte - Guides wenn man die drauf anspricht, was die da eigentlich fabrizieren. Die Bike-Normalos - egal ob Touris oder Locals - baden das dann aus. Wird gefühlt immer übler....


Und der Bauer hat sich noch nix dagegen einfallen lassen?! Der tat doch früher schon rasend, wenn er nur einen einzelnen im Bereich Berghofen gesehen hat.


----------



## Stucka (16. Juli 2020)

Es handelt sich ja nicht um 1 Bauern/Eigentümer, sondern wie fast im ganzen Gai meist um mehrere, denen einzelne Parzellen/Flurnummern gehören. Manche dulden das Befahren, manche tun rasend, viele resignieren. Es gab gute und schlechte Gespräche mit denen, auch mit den Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften, den Alpwegverbänden usw.. Viele der Trails, die näher bezeichnet wurden, wurden von einheimischen Jugendlichen angelegt, die da unter sich geblieben sind. Dank Strava, Facebook und dem ganzen Zeug funzt das nicht mehr. Wird ja jeder befahrene Buckel gepostet. Verschärft wurde das sehr fragile Gebilde eben durch die Ebiker, die da ohne nennenswerte Anstrengung die Trails halt mehrfach hoch- und runterfahren, wo der klassische Biobiker schon mit 1x bedient ist. Dann gibts ja noch die Spezialisten mit Säge, die sich ihre Schneisen selber legen und eben auch die Herrschaften, die per Shuttle immer wieder hochgefahren werden (natürlich zahlt man nur 1x Maut). Das die Bauern und Eigentümer dann Äste und Holzreste in den Trails flacken lassen, wenn sie da oben im Wald zugange sind, wundert mich absolut nicht.  

Dieses ganze Theater auf das Oberallgäu zu reduzieren, stimmt einfach nicht. Es kracht überall hinter den Kulissen, wenn man sich die Mühe macht, mit den Leuten vor Ort zu sprechen (Vinschgau, Tirol, Erzgebirge, wurscht wo). Da wo die Touristiker das "Sagen" haben, werden diese Konflikte vielfach runtergespielt oder unter den Tisch gekehrt, um ja Niemanden vom Besuch der Region abzuhalten. Sogar der Stauder Roland hat mit seinen "Stonemans" in den verschiedenen Regionen immer wieder Probleme mit der Streckenführung und muss immer wieder neue Abschnitte ausweisen.

Da ich persönlich auch gerne und oft in anderen Regionen rum kurbele, finde ich es absolut richtig und wichtig, das auch zu uns ins Allgäu Biker kommen. Herzlich Willkommen, Leute! Genießt die tolle Landschaft, das Panorama, die Strecken! Wir haben genug davon und freuen uns, wenn es euch hier auch gefällt. Aber denkt daran, schonend und etwas sensibel damit umzugehen, im Interesse von uns Allen, Eurem und auch unserem.

Wenn ich allerdings so eine Werbung wie in der letzten "Tour" (=Rennradmag) lese von einem Oberjocher Großhotel "Im Allgäu rollen sie ihrem Glück entgegen. Es warten einmalige Touren und Trails" - dann hauts mir den Vogel naus, ohne Scheiß..... Darunter Bild von zwei Ebikerinnen entlang einer Kuhwiese samt Inhalt.


----------



## 0815oderso (16. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ja! Auf solche Leute wie dich haben wir jetzt scho ehwig gewartet. Ein Macher...


ich hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht - beispielsweise während des Gründertreffens der IG usw.. 
Mal einen Flyer mit den Trail Rules erstellen und an den neuralgischen Punkten -Hütten, Tourismusbüro etc.- auslegen.
An den am stärksten betroffenen Punkten mit dem jeweiligen Eigentümer das Gespräch suchen, eventuell bei der Erstellung eines Schildes (hier bitte nicht über die Wiese fahren, siehe Altstätten etc...) helfen und sich beteiligen.
Sich bei der Pflege der Wege mit einbringen usw usw.

Positive Präsenz zeigen und den Bikern die hier leben ein reales Gesicht geben, ein bisschen Verantwortung übernehmen und .... auch was red ich eigentlich es ist einfacher hier anonym zu lamentieren als sich für seine Sache einzusetzen..... hat sich nix geändert...


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> ich hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht - beispielsweise während des Gründertreffens der IG usw..
> Mal einen Flyer mit den Trail Rules erstellen und an den neuralgischen Punkten -Hütten, Tourismusbüro etc.- auslegen.
> An den am stärksten betroffenen Punkten mit dem jeweiligen Eigentümer das Gespräch suchen, eventuell bei der Erstellung eines Schildes (hier bitte nicht über die Wiese fahren, siehe Altstätten etc...) helfen und sich beteiligen.
> Sich bei der Pflege der Wege mit einbringen usw usw.
> ...



Ich möchte jetzt lieber nicht anfangen und die Stunden zählen, die ich in irgendwelchenen Sitzungen, Vorträgen, Versammlungen, Gremien oder mit persönlichen Gesprächen mit politischen Verantwortlichen und Rechtlern zugebracht habe, anstatt auf dem Rad zu sitzen.

Und gebracht hat es: Nix!

Zu einer Diskussion auf Augenhöhe gehören halt immer 2 und wenn weder bei der Politik , noch bei den (Groß-) Grundbesitzern, noch bei der Forst-und Landwirtschaft, noch bei den Vertretern der Jagd überhaupt die Bereitschaft besteht, mit uns Bikern zu reden, dann ist eigentlich klar, dass sich an der gegenwärtigen Situation nichts ändert. Und leider nimmt mit der Zahl der (E-) Biker auch die Zahl derjenigen zu, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen und die jahrelange Bemühungen in wenigen Sekunden zunichte machen.

Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendeine Kommune in absehbarer Zeit schafft, „offizielle“ Trails auszuweisen. Gegenüber manchen Regionen in den Mittelgebirgen ist das Allgäu gewaltig ins Hintertreffen geraten und von der Allgäu GmbH kann man auch diesbezüglich nichts erwarten, da man dort seit geraumer Zeit nur noch damit beschäftigt ist, sich auf seinen in anderen Bereichen erworbenen Lorbeeren auszuruhen. Wir können hier nur von Glück sagen, dass uns die gegenwärtige Gesetzeslage (noch) das freie Befahren geeigneter Wege gestattet und findet es deshalb auch extrem kritisch, wenn hier oder auf YouTube oder Facebook oder Instagram oder anderen Kanälen Trails gepostet werden.

Edit: Das Schild in der Wiese bei Altstädten wurde meines Wissens nach vom Wirt der Sonnenklause aufgestellt, dieses Jahr steht kein Schild und auch das Fatterband ist nicht aufgebaut, was dazu geführt hat, dass viele über die Wiese abgekürzt haben, teilweise parallel nebeneinander fahrend, mittlerweile ist hier ein zusätzlicher Weg durch das Gras entstanden.


----------



## 2Burgen (16. Juli 2020)

Sieht man irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, dass sich das Allgäu was an Graubünden abschaut? Ich finde es immer wieder schade, dass ich für ein Wochenende in die Schweiz fahre und dort echt viel Geld lasse während ich so tolle Berge (mit Infrastruktur wie Liften die 10 Monate im Jahr still stehen) vor der Haustüre habe die ich eher selten nutze. Ich denke, dass da noch einiges möglich wäre.

Vor allem gibt es dort wie auch hier seltenst Probleme bei Begegnungen. Etwas gegenseitiger Respekt wirkt da schon wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2020)

Zum Glück nimmt fast kein Lift Räder mit.
Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## Roedler (16. Juli 2020)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Sieht man irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, dass sich das Allgäu was an Graubünden abschaut? Ich finde es immer wieder schade, dass ich für ein Wochenende in die Schweiz fahre und dort echt viel Geld lasse während ich so tolle Berge (mit Infrastruktur wie Liften die 10 Monate im Jahr still stehen) vor der Haustüre habe die ich eher selten nutze. Ich denke, dass da noch einiges möglich wäre.



Warum sollte sich das Allgäu da was abschauen? Wir haben es hier schon oft geschrieben. Das Allgäu hat es nicht nötig. Es platzt zur Zeit eh aus allen nähten und nach Corona wird es auch voll sein. Selbst die Eidgenossen kommen in scharen, um zu essen und zu trinken und ggf. zum Wandern.

Kabinen-, Gondel- und Sessellifte fahren Esser, Trinker und Spaziergänger und Zoobesucher auf die Berge. Wenn man sich die Parkplätze bei schönen Wetter ansieht, ahnt man schnell das die keine Biker brauchen. Zumal die aller Meisten auch nur bei schönen Wetter....
Das Allgäu ist für Esser und Trinker und Spaziergänger... sieht man sich die Wege an, sieht man sich die Dichte der Futterstellen/Zapfstellen an, weiß man das. Und sieht man sich in Oberstdorf, Fischen, Füssen, Oberstaufen... um, sieht man das.

Die aller Meisten derer, sind in den Bergen so überfordert, dass sie ihre komplette Konzentration auf den Weg benötigen, und das ist oft zu wenig. Egal wie schnell man an sie ran fährt, die merken nicht, dass was hinter ihnen kommt. Selbst wenn man selber zu Fuß aufschließt und "schlorkert", so das man es eigentlich merken muss, gibt es oft keine Reaktion. Wenn sie dann wider-erwarten bemerken das ein Biker sich nähert, handeln sie oft als wäre er in Überschall unterwegs. Und das selbst auf  STRAßEN die für zwei Autos beit genug sind.


----------



## 2Burgen (16. Juli 2020)

Ganz so schlimm erlebe ich das Allgäu nicht, vor allem wenn man in Ecken unterwegs ist wo es keine Ausflugshütten und Bergrestaurants gibt. Dort ist doch eher wenig los. Allerdings gibt es dort auch fast nur Forststraßen und wenig Trails.

Ein Punkt zum anschauen wäre eben doe Dichte an Wanderwegen und das dortige Konzept zur gemeinsamen Nutzung der Wege. Das funktioniert dort nämlich für Wanderer und Radler sehr gut.


----------



## pib (17. Juli 2020)

Roedler hats doch erklärt. 

Der Tourismus in den bergnahen Regionen vom Allgäu (also alles Südlich ab Grünten) setzt nicht auf das Mountainbiken auf Trails / Wanderwegen. Im Gegenteil, es wird eine regerose Trennung vorangetrieben. Es entstehen immer mehr Bikeverbote überall wo man hinschaut, selbt auf Schotterwegen die 3 Meter breit sind. Immer mehr Reglementierungen weil das südliche Allgäu überrannt wird.
Man will hier keine Shared Trails, sondern exclusive, familienfreundliche, kinderwagen und rollator gerechte Spazierwege. Die Wanderwege die hier in den letzen 2 Jahren "saniert" wurden, wurden nicht naturnahr in Stand gesetzt, sondern es ging immer eine Verbreiterung und Planierung mit einher. Da darf kein Stein, keine Wurzel mehr das Wandervergnügen trügen.

Das Allgäu wird niemals ein MTB Hotspot werden. Hier werden auch in 20 Jahren keine Bikeparks entstehen. Der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## 2Burgen (17. Juli 2020)

Schon, und das ist das Traurige.


----------



## Hinouf (17. Juli 2020)

Bei mir schneiden sie z.T. sogar die Wurzeln aus den Wegen raus. Echt irre. Und auf den selben Wegerln wurde ich vorher mal darauf angesprochen, dass ein Überfahren den Wurzeln schadet...


----------



## Orby (17. Juli 2020)

@pib leider triffst du es wirklich auf den Punkt. Es werden Wander-Autobahnen in den Berg gebaut. Und so voll wie es die letzten Wochenenden war, wird es auch keinen Grund geben daran was zu ändern.


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juli 2020)

Bergauf-Bergab | 19.07.2020 : Mountainbiken dahoam im Allgäu und in Franken
					

Von der Haustür auf den Trail in der Herbrucker Schweiz und im Allgäu, wo Thomas Breckle und Martin Rößle ihre Käse-Lieferanten besuchen. Die Profis Ines Thoma, Max Schumann und Eric Haufe dagegen rauschen sehr ambitioniert auf ihren Hometrails bergab.




					www.br.de


----------



## Pozo (20. Juli 2020)

am Samstag auf dem Rückweg vom Zinken nach Jungholz (zu Fuß) wurden wir auf einem kleinen Waldtrail von einem 60-65 Jahre jungem Pärchen auf City Ebikes überholt. Dackel im Korb und Radio (Klingel?) mit "ja mir san mim radl da" überholt.  I mog nemma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettmull (21. Juli 2020)

War letztens unterhalb des Falkensteins, dort wurde wohl auch ein Trail teilweise zu einem breiten Schotterweg ausgebaut, warum auch immer. Die übrigen Wege sind zum Glück noch in ihrer ursprünglichen Form, aber die bauen die Wege immer mehr aus, um bis zum letzten Zipfel mit den Baumaschinen den Kies vom Nagelfluh abzukratzen...


----------



## McDreck (21. Juli 2020)

Fettmull schrieb:


> um bis zum letzten Zipfel mit den Baumaschinen den Kies vom Nagelfluh abzukratzen...


Der muss gerettet werden bevor die Mountainbiker den zerstören können.


----------



## Stucka (21. Juli 2020)

Falkenstein oben ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Das wird eine Ebike-Autobahn vom Feinsten. Was war das mal für eine schöner Weg von Hinterberg bis Brackenberg. Laut Planungen soll die Schotterpiste sogar noch unterhalb der Ruine Vorderburg weiter nach Norden gebaut werden (also hangseitig Richtung Rottach). Stichstraße von der anderen Seite ist schon angefangen worden. Bauleitplanung hat wohl die Gemeinde, Impulsgeber waren diverse Eigentümer, denen dort Holzmarken gehören.


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Juli 2020)

Die Zeiten an denen es an dem Berg noch ruhig und gesittet zugegangen ist , sind wohl vorbei   
Den Wegen sieht man die immer stärkere Benutzung schon gut an .
Vor allem seit da ein paar Idioten extrem schnell Unterwegs sind und vor fast jeder Kurve Meterlange Bremsspuren hinlegen müssen . Und auch die steileren Stücke werden komplett mit blockiertem Hinterrad runter Gebremst . Das hat mit Fahrtechnik nichts mehr zu tun . 
Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen , das der Berg irgend wann für Radler Gesperrt wird , nur weil einige Knallköpfe die Wanderwege mit einem Bikepark Verwechseln .


----------



## Topa86 (21. Juli 2020)

Servus,

meine Frau und ich sind vom 08.08. eine Woche in Gschwend in Immenstadt, da wir seit paar Wochen voll im MTB Modus sind, suchen wir ganz leichte Trails irgendwo im Umkreis von Immenstadt. 
Habt ihr da paar schöne Trails, die für Neulinge geeignet sind? 

Wir nehmen auch schönen Touren entgegen  die Höhenmeter spielen keine Rolle, was wichtig ist, sind einfache Trails.


----------



## pib (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meine Frau und ich sind vom 08.08. eine Woche in Gschwend in Immenstadt, da wir seit paar Wochen voll im MTB Modus sind, suchen wir ganz leichte Trails irgendwo im Umkreis von Immenstadt.
> Habt ihr da paar schöne Trails, die für Neulinge geeignet sind?
> ...



Wander-&Ratt Karte kaufen und loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzenegger (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Habt ihr da paar schöne Trails, die für Neulinge geeignet sind?





Deleted 217350 schrieb:


> Nein. Weil ein _echter Allgäuer_ sich lieber selbst in den Sack beißt, als jemand anderem “seine“ Strecken zu verraten . Wirst sehen, dass du hier keine Antwort bekommst...


----------



## Topa86 (21. Juli 2020)

Schwarzenegger schrieb:


>


Ok. Wusste nicht das es hier wie im Kindergarten ist ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ok. Wusste nicht das es hier wie im Kindergarten ist ?



OK. Wusste nicht das Ihr hier Antworten im Minutentakt erwartet   

Wenn es Eilig ist , dann schaut doch hier : https://www.komoot.de/discover

oder hier : https://www.locusmap.eu/de/

oder hier : https://www.outdooractive.com/de/


----------



## McDreck (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ok. Wusste nicht das es hier wie im Kindergarten ist ?


Du hast offenbar nicht mitbekommen, was überall in den Alpen und sonstigen Urlaubsgebieten los ist. Da eskaliert es gerade viel und heftig. Im Brennpunkt stehen oft urlaubende oder naherholende Mountainbiker, gerne auch batteriebetriebene. Einheimischen Bikern werden ihre Trails zusammen gefahren und etwaige Grundstückseigner, Anrainer, Bauern etc. wetzen die Messer. Und jetzt kommst Du hier an und springst mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht in das Haifischbecken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> OK. Wusste nicht das Ihr hier Antworten im Minutentakt erwartet


Nach 4 Stunden 10 Minuten eine Antwort:


pib schrieb:


> Wander-&Ratt Karte kaufen und loslegen.


Ja, das ist der Tipp, den man in diesem Thread von den Locals bekommt. Die wundern sich dann, warum Du da am Biken bist, wo auch die meisten Wanderer unterwegs sind...


----------



## Bench (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> in Gschwend in Immenstadt


Warum?

Fahr nach Nove Mesto pod Smrkem.
Wunderschön da und beste Trails. Davon kann Deutschland nur träumen.








						? Singletrail-Paradies: Trailcenter Nove Mesto pod Smrkem / Tschechien
					

Trailcenter Nove Mesto pod Smrkem - das Singletrail-Paradies! In diesem tschechischen Park gibt es Flowtrails ohne Ende. Alle Tipps und Infos hier:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BiBaBergler (21. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Tipp, den man in diesem Thread von den Locals bekommt. Die wundern sich dann, warum Du da am Biken bist, wo auch die meisten Wanderer unterwegs sind...



Ich werfe mal das Wörtchen 'Overtourism' in die Runde.  
Das liest man aktuell täglich in der abhängigen Presse. Bissl was könnt schon dran sein, dieses Jahr. Man ist nirgends mehr allein unterwegs.


----------



## 0815oderso (21. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meine Frau und ich sind vom 08.08. eine Woche in Gschwend in Immenstadt, da wir seit paar Wochen voll im MTB Modus sind, suchen wir ganz leichte Trails irgendwo im Umkreis von Immenstadt.
> Habt ihr da paar schöne Trails, die für Neulinge geeignet sind?
> ...


Bleib besser zu Hause?hier ist alles doof, gesperrt, streng geheim. Super Roeder hat’s doch erklärt... immerhin hat er gesprochen, kann man sich viel drauf einbilden....und die Welt ist hier halt noch eine Scheibe....


----------



## Roedler (21. Juli 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Bleib besser zu Hause?hier ist alles doof, gesperrt, streng geheim. Super Roeder hat’s doch erklärt... immerhin hat er gesprochen, kann man sich viel drauf einbilden....und die Welt ist hier halt noch eine Scheibe....


Blieb`sch furt!??


----------



## Orby (21. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Fahr nach Nove Mesto pod Smrkem.
> Wunderschön da und beste Trails. Davon kann Deutschland nur träumen.
> 
> 
> ...



+1 
Waren schon 2x dort. Für Einsteiger super nett, fortgeschrittene Biker geben einfach etwas mehr Gas und haben auch ihren Spaße. Auf jeden Fall wirklich der Inbegriff von Flowtrail. 
Wobei man merkt dass auf der polnischen Seite Tomas nicht mitgestaltet hat. 

Davon kann Deutschland wirklich träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topa86 (22. Juli 2020)

Sorry, aber ursprünglich war geplant den Triathlon j
Hier zu machen. Nun fahren wir mtb. Keine Panik kein E. Naja finden schon paar Routen


----------



## Stucka (22. Juli 2020)

Hab dir schon direkte Antwort geschrieben, aber irgendwie funzt das nicht. Deine Nachricht an mich war leer, meine Antwort an dich auch. Probier ich nochmal. Wir finden definitiv Routen, und zwar vom Feinsten. Ich bin vom 9.-12.8. auf dem Taurista-Stoneman, ansonsten hier und mit Tagesfreizeit. Rest dann direkt.

Die Bike-Location Allgäu ist nach wie vor top und außerhalb der Hotspots (die auch eifrig von den Touristikern und Bergbahnen/Hotels beworben werden) wunderschön zu Biken.


----------



## pib (22. Juli 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ursprünglich war geplant den Triathlon j
> Hier zu machen. Nun fahren wir mtb. Keine Panik kein E. Naja finden schon paar Routen



Das mit Karte war schon ernst gemeint. In Immenstadt und Umgebung gibts tausend Möglichkeiten. Aber weiß ja auch keiner was du fahren willst... von daher ist schwer Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Das mit Karte war schon ernst gemeint. In Immenstadt und Umgebung gibts tausend Möglichkeiten. Aber weiß ja auch keiner was du fahren willst... von daher ist schwer Tipps zu geben.



Deswegen hatte ich ihm ja auch die Links zu den Tourportalen geschickt , da kann er sich ja was passendes aussuchen


----------



## homerjay (22. Juli 2020)

Zum Thema Trails rund um Immenstadt dieses Schild, das z.B. an der Starkatsgundalpe und noch an vielen anderen Stellen rund um Immenstadt hängt


:


----------



## ralf321 (22. Juli 2020)

Immenstadt ist ja auch keine Radstadt. 
Und Querfeldein Radeln wir ja auch nicht . Schade das Immenstadt so reagiert.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zum Thema Trails rund um Immenstadt dieses Schild, das z.B. an der Starkatsgundalpe und noch an vielen anderen Stellen rund um Immenstadt hängtAnhang anzeigen 1086539:


Vielleicht sollte man es etwas Umdichten  ?


Lieber Wanderer , denk daran , das man hier auch Radeln kann .

Dieser Weg ist nicht nur für dich gemacht , er ist für Radler und Wanderer gedacht .

Doch willst du gern ein Rindvieh sein , dann wandere ruhig querfeldein !


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man es etwas Umdichten  ?
> 
> 
> Lieber Wanderer , denk daran , das man hier auch Radel kann .
> ...


Das jetzt bitte als Aufkleber und auf das Schild draufpappen!


----------



## pib (22. Juli 2020)

So ginge es auch.... aber die Allgäuer sind zu dumm dafür....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2020)

Das sollte reichen:




Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...


----------



## 2Burgen (22. Juli 2020)




----------



## pib (22. Juli 2020)

Ist halt immer die Frage wie die Leute erzogen werden. Der DEUTSCHE ansich pocht ja immer auf sein Recht. Da kannst 10 Meter vorm Wanderer stehen bleiben, absteigen und Handzeichen geben das man gerne wartet. Letztens erst wieder am grünten passiert: da kam mir die Urlauberin aus Baden-Württemberg mit der 1-Meter Regel die in ganz Deutschland gilt und das stünde so im Gesetz.... das am grünten seit 20 Jahren Mtb gefahren wird und man sich gegenseitig duldet und respektiert davon wollte se nix wissen.

Das Allgäu setzt dem ganzen nochmal die Krone auf indem bewusst das Gegeneinander gefördert wird. Dazu tragen genau solche Schilder bei. Und der Wanderer fühlt sich erst recht im Recht.

Bin grad in Südtirol und hatte eine Fastkollision aufm Shared Trail. Der trailrunner bergauf ist geschickt nach oben in den Hang gesprungen ich voll in die Eisen. Als beide zu stehen gekommen sind haben wir gelacht ne Minute geschnackt, alles gute gewünscht und weiter.

Nur mal so im Vergleich die beiden Geschichten...


----------



## BiBaBergler (22. Juli 2020)

pib schrieb:


> [... ] Bin grad in Südtirol und hatte eine Fastkollision aufm Shared Trail. Der trailrunner bergauf ist geschickt nach oben in den Hang gesprungen ich voll in die Eisen. Als beide zu stehen gekommen sind haben wir gelacht ne Minute geschnackt, alles gute gewünscht und weiter.



Ja, aus Südtirol, Oberitalien, Graubünden kenn ich das auch. Muss jetzt kein Trailrunnner sein, meist trifft man normale Rotsocken. Sind meist sehr nette Unterhaltungen mit gegenseitigen Respekt.

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass man auch im Allgäu genügend Leute trifft, die so Entspannt reagieren. Auch Einheimische! Es gibt ned nur so intolerante Miesepeter.
Erst am Wochenende vom Blender nach Oberkürnach runter eine alte Frau getroffen. Die ist extra über die Straße gelaufen und ich dachte schon, gleich gibts Mecker ... aber weit gefehlt. Die Frau wollt bissl reden und hat uns dann sogar noch etwas über die lokale Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## homerjay (22. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, daß die Konflikte von manchen Interessenvertretern bewußt herbeigeredet werden um eine Basis für Sperrungen zu schaffen. Ich selbst habe seit Jahren nur etwa 1x im Jahr irgendwelche Miesepeter.
Zuletzt im Herbst, wobei das schon ein herausragendes Erlebnis war. So übel bin ich schon selten angemacht worden, auch noch im Beisein meines Kindes und von einem Typen, der nur ein paar Straßen von mir wegwohnt und der mehrere Ferienwohnungen vermietet.
Naja und kürzlich habe ich den berechtigten Unmut eines Wanderers abbekommen, der sich zurecht über ein Bikerpärchen aufgeregt hat, die sich nicht benehmen konnten und mit Ihrer "Fahrtechnik" tiefe Bremsspuren im Weg hinterlassen haben. Nachdem ihm aber klar war, daß ich diesbezüglich seine Meinung teile, kam es schnell zu Deeskalation und wir haben uns noch ganz nett unterhalten. An dieser Stelle auch noch mal vielen Dank an die beiden Nixkönner (dem Dialekt nach vermutlich aus dem Raum Augsburg, er mit einem weißen 26er Hardtail).


----------



## Stucka (22. Juli 2020)

genauso schauts nämlich aus. Ein paar Vollpfosten auf beiden Seiten und schon schepperts. Das letzte Mal im Vinschgau bin ich mit einem Obstbauern verbal zusammengerauscht. Nach dem ersten Dampf ablassen beiderseits hat der uns seine Sicht der Dinge aus dem Vinschgau erzählt, was uns total baff gemacht hat. Da wird mit harten Bandagen gekämpft, was der Bike-Touri ja nie mitbekommt. Wir haben ja in der Regel nur mit denen zu tun, die uns hofieren und dulden, weil sie (auch von) uns leben, wurscht, wo das auch ist.

Es gibt auch im Allgäu durchaus entspannte Bauern, Grundstückseigentümer, Wanderer,  Forstleute usw. die uns und unsere Leidenschaft akzeptieren. Wenn ich weiß, das z.B am Grünten Wanderhochbetrieb ist, dann muss ich ja nicht zwingend genau da rumorgeln. Da such ich mir eine Strecke, wo weit, weit weg ist von Liften oder massiv beworbenen Gipfelkreuzen oder überfüllten Berghütten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juli 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, das z.B am Grünten Wanderhochbetrieb ist, dann muss ich ja nicht zwingend genau da rumorgeln. Da such ich mir eine Strecke,


Genau da liegt ja die Zukunft. Zum einen der gegenseitige Respekt und das Miteinander kombiniert mit einer intelligenten flexiblen Lenkung der Besucherströme dorthin wo man sie gerade haben möchte bzw. eben in weniger überlaufene Gebiete. Wenn man schlau ist, erreicht man die Leute dann schon bevor sie ins Allgäu abgebogen sind...

Dann haben alle etwas davon und man kommt ohne rechtswidrige Einschränkungen aus.


----------



## ralf321 (23. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja die Zukunft. Zum einen der gegenseitige Respekt und das Miteinander kombiniert mit einer intelligenten flexiblen Lenkung der Besucherströme dorthin wo man sie gerade haben möchte bzw. eben in weniger überlaufene Gebiete. Wenn man schlau ist, erreicht man die Leute dann schon bevor sie ins Allgäu abgebogen sind...
> 
> Dann haben alle etwas davon und man kommt ohne rechtswidrige Einschränkungen aus.


Damit fängt die Allgäu GMBH ja an, kanns leider nicht lesen was sie planen dank paywall.


----------



## Fettmull (23. Juli 2020)

Ja, Allgäu wird langsam immer mehr zum MTB-Sperrgebiet. Die wenigen Trails werden immer mehr zu Schotterstraßen ausgebaut, die Vernunft der lokalen Tourismusbetriebe geht den Mountainbike-Fahrern gegen Null. Sollen die radelnden Leute doch nur im Tal bleiben und die Wanderer bei ihren Selfie-Ausflügen nicht ins Bild fahren. Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme findet man nur bei unseren Nachbarn in der Schweiz und Italien. Selbst die Österreicher fangen an, mit immer mehr Verboten das Leben der MTBler schwer zu machen. Und in Baden-Württemberg bleibt die beliebte 2m-Regel nach wie vor Bestehen.
Da vergeht einem die Lust aufs Mountainbiken und beschränkt mehr aufs Rennradfahren. Bin bestimmt seit einem Jahr nicht mehr aktiv MTB gefahren. Mal schauen, was die Zukunft im Allgäu bringt...


----------



## ralf321 (23. Juli 2020)

Fahre die letzten Monate im angrenzenden  BW (arbeit und Corona bedingt) sehr viel. Und muss sagen komme gut klar obwohl im März - Mai schon sehr viel los war an Bikern auf den Trails. Zur Zeit hat sich das wieder stark abgenommen. Läuft aber ohne Ärger bis jetzt.

Die Paar mal die ich die letzten Wochen wieder mal im Allgäu unterwegs war, kam mir die verbots Schilder, , Meckere usw. mehr in den Weg wie hier im Land der 2m Regel. Gefühlt Sammelt sich dort gerade alles. Hoffe das legt sich mit der Zeit wieder.

Ja es verschwinden in BW wie im Allgäu viele schöne Trails in Schotterauobahnen.. Teils hier so Grobschotterig (5-10 cm Kiesel) das es kein Spass macht da drüber zu fahren, und man es freiwillig lässt. Scheint ein trend zu sein.



*Corona verschärft Konflikte ums Mountainbiken*
SPON Artikel mit Allgäu erwähnung.


----------



## ralf321 (23. Juli 2020)

bei den Nachbarn in Zöblen solls was neues geben.
*Neue Trails für Mountainbiker in Zöblen: Kurven und starke Gefälle        *
https://www.all-in.de/tannheim/c-lo...urven-und-starke-gefaelle_a5069001?ref=curate

Dazu noch das gefunden
*Neue Trails durch den Mühlwald ab Samstag*
Ab kommenden Samstag sind die Mühlwaldtrails in Zöblen befahrbar. Drei Strecken wurden gebaut.
https://www.tt.com/artikel/17166150/neue-trails-durch-den-muehlwald-ab-samstag


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> bei den Nachbarn in Zöblen solls was neues geben.


Prima, dann läuft's ja bald so wie im Erzgebirge: die beliebten und interessanten Sachen entstehen auf der anderen Seite der Grenze. Was die Topuristiker diesseits nicht daran hindert, sich selbst dafür auf die Schulter zu klopfen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2020)

"Es ist halt auch ein Stück Lebensqualität das den Tieren verloren geht...", sagt der Jäger. 
Der ist gut.
Btw. an Tieren werden im Bericht nur Rotwild und Gemsen erwähnt. Beides weder besonders selten, noch geschützt, aber jagdbar... und anscheind noch zu viele.


----------



## Bench (23. Juli 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> in Zöblen


war ich heut mitm Rennrad. Unten am Lift usw. keine Schilder, keine Werbung, kein Nichts. Sieht aus wie jeder andere Winterskilift im Sommer. Tot.


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Juli 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> in Zöblen solls was neues geben.



Hier bekommt man einen ersten Eindruck/Infos
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/route/mountainbike/zoeblen/pontenline-muehlwaldtrails/45970684/


----------



## Coal_Master (24. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Es ist halt auch ein Stück Lebensqualität das den Tieren verloren geht...", sagt der Jäger.
> Der ist gut.
> Btw. an Tieren werden im Bericht nur Rotwild und Gemsen erwähnt. Beides weder besonders selten, noch geschützt, aber jagdbar... und anscheind noch zu viele.


Jäger bekommen vor Erhalt ihres Jagdscheines eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (24. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> war ich heut mitm Rennrad. Unten am Lift usw. keine Schilder, keine Werbung, kein Nichts. Sieht aus wie jeder andere Winterskilift im Sommer. Tot.


"Die 15-minütige Auffahrt zu den Trails beginnt direkt am Liftparkplatz des Mühlhanglifts oder des Gemeindeparkplatzes *auf einer asphaltierten Strecke*. Startpunkt ist an der Bergstation, Ziel an der Talstation. Somit können sich Einsteiger und Könner gemeinsam versuchen."

Klingt für mich das der Lift nicht läuft.


----------



## swindle (24. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind das 30 HM... wozu dafür ein lift?


----------



## BiBaBergler (24. Juli 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, sind dad 30 HM... wozu dafür ein lift?



Aufstieg 40hm, Abstieg 28hm laut der Beschreibung bei Outdooractive. 
Lift wäre halt nice to have, damit der Ebike Akku (siehe bilder) geschont wird.


----------



## Bench (24. Juli 2020)




----------



## --- (27. Juli 2020)

pib schrieb:


> So ginge es auch.... aber die Allgäuer sind zu dumm dafür....



Ja, wer ist hier der Dumme......am besten sogar Gruppenkuscheln mit mehreren Personen und Tieren machen. Wanderer + Biker + Einheimische + Kühe + Ziegen + Schafe.

RESPEKT = ABSTAND HALTEN!

Davon mal abgesehen, glaubst du wirklich das ein paar dämliche Schilder und Aufkleber irgendwas bewirken? Oder das sich einer der Schwachköpfe die Zeit nimmt den Text durch zu lesen?...und auch zu verstehen?!


----------



## pib (27. Juli 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Ja, wer ist hier der Dumme......am besten sogar Gruppenkuscheln mit mehreren Personen und Tieren machen. Wanderer + Biker + Einheimische + Kühe + Ziegen + Schafe.
> 
> RESPEKT = ABSTAND HALTEN!
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, glaubst du wirklich das ein paar dämliche Schilder und Aufkleber irgendwas bewirken? Oder das sich einer der Schwachköpfe die Zeit nimmt den Text durch zu lesen?...und auch zu verstehen?!



Ja denke schon.


----------



## Roedler (27. Juli 2020)

Heut um ca. 13:00Uhr Stau von der Walserschanz bis zum Huber in Sonthofen. Kein Unfall..

Schee ...? Nee!


----------



## ralf321 (29. Juli 2020)

Gerade gefunden, das ist wohl was die Allgäu Gmbh plant.
Intressant ist die interaktive Karte, wo man den hohen Singeltrailanteil der Wege sieht ;-)

https://www.topplan.de/mtb/


----------



## homerjay (29. Juli 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden, das ist wohl was die Allgäu Gmbh plant.
> Intressant ist die interaktive Karte, wo man den hohen Singeltrailanteil der Wege sieht ;-)
> 
> https://www.topplan.de/mtb/



Allein wenn ich daran denke, wieviel Steuergeld hier sinnlos verpulvert wurde, könnte ich k ... .

Fast 100% Asphaltanteil und soweit ich weiß, hat zumindest in meiner Gegend auch noch kein Grundbesitzer die Gestattungsverträge unterschrieben.

Das Projekt kannst Du in die Tonne treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (29. Juli 2020)

Wie geil wärs, wenn man sowas wie Rabenberg oder Nove Mesto pod Smrkem im Allgäu realisieren würde...   
War Mitte Juli da. Sowas geiles hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Fettmull (29. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wie geil wärs, wenn man sowas wie Rabenberg oder Nove Mesto pod Smrkem im Allgäu realisieren würde...
> War Mitte Juli da. Sowas geiles hab ich noch nie erlebt.



Oh ja, Pod Smrkem ist immer wieder eine Reise wert, hatte damals zu Studentenzeiten keine weite Anfahrt ab Dresden gehabt und Rabenberg war auch nicht weit weg. Stoneman Miriquidi im Erzgebirge ist auch ganz fein, v.a. wenn man die 160 km an einem Tag herunterrattert


----------



## BiBaBergler (29. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wie geil wärs, wenn man sowas wie Rabenberg oder Nove Mesto pod Smrkem im Allgäu realisieren würde...



In tausend warme Winter wirds sowas im Allgäu ned geben. Lieber baut man nomml einen Schneiteich und nen Lift ins letzte Eck. Das ist echt ziemlich traurig. Unsere Gegend wäre ein tolles MTB-Revier.
Was sich alleine in der Adelegg machen ließe. Soviel 'natürliche Natur' hat es da IMHO au nimmer. Viel Wirtschaftswald. Und das Gebiet wäre voll erschlossen mit 4m breiten Schotterautobahnen und Rückegassen als Zubringerwege für ein großes Trailnetz. Mei, wär des an Traum...


----------



## homerjay (30. Juli 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Wie geil wärs, wenn man sowas wie Rabenberg oder Nove Mesto pod Smrkem im Allgäu realisieren würde...



Vielleicht in 10-20 Jahren, wenn man sich wie schon am Ende der Neunzigerjahre wundert, dass die Urlauber lieber woanders hinfahren und man krampfhaft nach Lösungen sucht, um das Allgäu wieder attraktiver für Gäste zu machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juli 2020)

Das kommt vielleicht schneller als man denkt, denn man will schließlich Angebote schaffen, wenn der Naturpark schon mal anfängt die 2-Meter-Regel aus den uralten, bisher zu Recht nicht vollzogenen Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnungen, zu beschildern...








						„Es ist eine Frage des Willens“ - AKTIV in den ALPEN
					

Mountainbiken boomt im Allgäu – was die Szene freut, ist des Grundbesitzers Leid. Neue Richtlinien und ein ausgeschildertes, geordnetes Routennetz sollen den Radansturm sanft lenken, damit das Markenzeichen des Allgäus »Leben und leben lassen« weiterhin Bestand hat. Ein Gespräch mit Rolf...




					aktivindenalpen.com
				











						Mit Einsicht und Rücksicht
					

Im Gunzesrieder Tal im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette wurden die ersten Schilder zur Besucherlenkung von Mountainbikern im sensiblen Naturschutzgebiet aufgestellt. Rolf Eberhardt (Geschäftsführer Naturpark Nagelfluhkette e.V.) stellte das Ergebnis des Projektes Besucherlenkung von Naturpark und...




					www.kreisbote.de


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> denn man will schließlich Angebote schaffen


Jo. Die sehen dann aber eher so aus wie Stoneman Miriquidi, nicht wie Rabenberg oder gar Singltrek pod Smrkem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juli 2020)

... aber wenigstens werden die Verbote kommen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juli 2020)

*Positives Urteil über Radler aus dem Allgäu*

*Btw. Das könnte bald in dem Kontext aktuell werden: 


			Bier-Unruhen in Bayern
		

*


----------



## ralf321 (31. Juli 2020)

Etwas zum DAV Projekt, leider nicht zum Allgäu.
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/wolfratshausen/mountainbiker-berge-alpenverein-wege-1.4981819


----------



## ralf321 (11. August 2020)

*Volle Berge
DAV appelliert an Mountainbiker: "Nehmt Rücksicht"        *
https://www.all-in.de/c-lokales/dav-appelliert-an-mountainbiker-nehmt-ruecksicht_a5070753?ref=curate


----------



## Coal_Master (11. August 2020)

Spinnen die ?
Ab jetzt nur noch Vollgas am Berg durch die Schwabenrudel durchbrennen


----------



## ralf321 (12. August 2020)

Bald auf den neuen ausgewiesenen Strecken
Leider AZ plus kanns nicht lesen...

*Mountainbike-Konzept für 64 Gemeinden im Allgäu und in Tirol*
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/allgaeu/mountainbike-konzept-für-64-gemeinden-im-allgäu-und-in-tirol_arid-230217


Habs woanders gefunden https://www.pressreader.com/germany/augsburger-allgemeine-ausgabe-stadt/20200812/281831466088135

nun viel Spass beim Naturbiken auf Genusstouren.....


----------



## Oshiki (12. August 2020)

Und dafür wird fast  1 Mio € ausgegeben. Das ist kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Stucka (12. August 2020)

da ist der "point of no return" überschritten worden. Man hätte das ganze Projekt schon vor Jahren in die Tonne klopfen sollen, als sich abzeichnete, dass das im Allgäu aufgrund der Widerstände von Alpwegverbänden, Wald-und Weidegenossenschaften, Jägern und Eigentümern etc. nicht umsetzbar ist und vor allem auch viele Gemeinden überhaupt nicht dahinter stehen. Jetzt heißt es durchziehen, um nur ja die Fördergelder nicht zurückzahlen zu müssen..... Man hätte von Anfang an klar definieren sollen, dass es darum geht, ein umsetzbares Streckennetz für die Zielgruppe "Touri-Biker" zu installieren. So Ziel verfehlt, setzen, 6.


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> So Ziel verfehlt


Naja, ein paar "Konzeptprofis" hatten Umsatz - das ist doch auch mal was.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Stucka schrieb:


> Man hätte von Anfang an klar definieren sollen, dass es darum geht, ein umsetzbares Streckennetz für die Zielgruppe "*Touri-Biker*" zu installieren. So Ziel verfehlt, ...


Da wäre ich mir als Einheimischer nicht so sicher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (13. August 2020)

Weil man die eigentliche Zielgruppe nicht bedienen kann, erfindet man bei der Allgäu GmbH einfach eine Neue: Den "Naturbiker", der sich angeblich auf Asphaltstrassen und Forstautobahnen wohlfühlt. Angeblich soll das ja auch Familien mit Kindern anziehen. Das ganze Statement von Herrn Joachim ist eine einzige Unverfrorenheit.
Wie man es richtig macht, sieht man in Sölden. Dort hat man ein Angebot geschaffen, das alle Altersgruppen, alle Könnenstufen und gerade Familien mit Kindern anspricht. Wenn man sieht, wie viel dort zur Zeit los ist, dann kann man über die hiesige Konzeptlosigkeit erst recht nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. August 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Weil man die eigentliche Zielgruppe nicht bedienen kann, erfindet man bei der Allgäu GmbH einfach eine Neue: Den "Naturbiker", der sich angeblich auf Asphaltstrassen und Forstautobahnen wohlfühlt. Angeblich soll das ja auch Familien mit Kindern anziehen. Das ganze Statement von Herrn Joachim ist eine einzige Unverfrorenheit.
> Wie man es richtig macht, sieht man in Sölden. Dort hat man ein Angebot geschaffen, das alle Altersgruppen, alle Könnenstufen und gerade Familien mit Kindern anspricht. Wenn man sieht, wie viel dort zur Zeit los ist, dann kann man über die hiesige Konzeptlosigkeit erst recht nur noch den Kopf schütteln.



Tja , leider hast Du da wohl recht   
Wenn ich mir die Karte so anschaue , bleibt zum legalen Mountainbiken eh nicht mehr viel Platz übrig 









						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					geoportal.bayern.de
				




Am besten steige ich wohl nach 35 Jahren MTB wieder aufs Rennrad um


----------



## Stucka (13. August 2020)

Wegen dem ganzen Theater bin ich die letzte Zeit mehr Rennrad gefahren, aber jetzt grad mit Fleiß wieder verstärkt aufs Bike..... des lend mir is it gfalle


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Karte so anschaue , bleibt zum legalen Mountainbiken eh nicht mehr viel Platz übrig


Man könnte auch an der Karte arbeiten


----------



## fr-andi (14. August 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Weil man die eigentliche Zielgruppe nicht bedienen kann, erfindet man bei der Allgäu GmbH einfach eine Neue: Den "Naturbiker", der sich angeblich auf Asphaltstrassen und Forstautobahnen wohlfühlt. Angeblich soll das ja auch Familien mit Kindern anziehen. Das ganze Statement von Herrn Joachim ist eine einzige Unverfrorenheit.
> Wie man es richtig macht, sieht man in Sölden. Dort hat man ein Angebot geschaffen, das alle Altersgruppen, alle Könnenstufen und gerade Familien mit Kindern anspricht. Wenn man sieht, wie viel dort zur Zeit los ist, dann kann man über die hiesige Konzeptlosigkeit erst recht nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


dazu müsste man halt erstmal über den Tellerrand hinau schauen (können)..


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> dazu müsste man halt erstmal über den Tellerrand hinau schauen (können)..


Dazu müsste man auch das entsprechende Ziel haben - da hat man aber ein ganz anderes...


----------



## 0815oderso (15. August 2020)

Die Biker- also die mit dem Motorrad- machen es vor. Die demonstrieren gegen Fahrverbote... aber die Jammerlappenkombo hier...


----------



## McDreck (15. August 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Die demonstrieren gegen Fahrverbote...


Mit den Assis möchte ich mich nicht auf eine Stufe stellen. Die demonstrieren nur ihre eigene Lust auf Rücksichtslosigkeit.


----------



## Stucka (15. August 2020)

@815oderso. Bist du mit deinem Projekt, den Bikern hier in der Region “ein Gesicht zu geben“ und Flyer oder Infos an entsprechenden Stellen zu verteilen, eigentlich weitergekommen? Deine Idee/deinen Einsatz für die Sache halte ich für eine starke Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (22. August 2020)

Leider ein Plus Artikel Evtl. Hat ihn jemand und kann ihn scannen.
Oder greifen die ein ca 1 Jahr altes Thema auf im sommerlich?

*Bund Naturschutz
Kommt ein Fahrverbot für E-Bikes in den Allgäuer Bergen?*
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...ür-e-bikes-in-den-allgäuer-bergen_arid-232359


----------



## Roedler (22. August 2020)

Ist ja im Grunde der gleiche Zusammenhang wie hier im Bike Magazin:









						BUND Forderung: Bergsport darf kein Motorsport werden - Naturschützer wollen E-Bike-Fahrverbot in den Alpen
					

Der Nutzungsdruck auf die Alpen steigt. Auch E-Biker tummeln sich mehr und mehr in den Bergen. Der BUND Naturschutz fordert jetzt massive Einschränkungen - ausschließlich für E-Mountainbiker.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## igliman (23. August 2020)

Hallo Leute. Bin gerade im schönen Nesselwang und würde gerne die eine oder andere Runde mit meinem HT drehen. Nicht zu extrem Traillastig, eher auf XC ausgelegt.
Dachte mal an die Kappeler Alp oder ähnliches.
Haben die Erfahrenen hier ein paar Tipps?
Ich wäre euch super dankbar!


----------



## Bench (23. August 2020)

Dann aufm Radweg nach Pfronten-Kappel, die Kappler Alm hoch (eher kurz aber steil), weiter zum Sportheim Böck und übern Engelburgweg wieder runter.
Wenn du's eher länger aber weniger steil willst, einfach andersrum.






Sonst halt Reuterwanne






Wenns länger sein soll, über Pfronten ins Achtal und Rückseite vom Breitenberg hoch.


----------



## igliman (23. August 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Dann aufm Radweg nach Pfronten-Kappel, die Kappler Alm hoch (eher kurz aber steil), weiter zum Sportheim Böck und übern Engelburgweg wieder runter.
> Wenn du's eher länger aber weniger steil willst, einfach andersrum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1103841
> ...


Super, Danke schön!


----------



## igliman (24. August 2020)

Gibt’s die beiden Routen auch bei KOMOOT oder woanders als GPX Datei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. August 2020)

Die 20 schönsten Mountainbike-Touren rund um Pfronten | Komoot
					

Die besten MTB-Touren rund um Pfronten sind nicht leicht zu finden. Aber du hast ja uns. Wir haben aus unserer großen Sammlung an Mountainbike-Touren rund um Pfronten die Top-20 ausgesucht und zu deiner freien Verfügung zusammengestellt. Entdeck sie gleich auf deinem MTB.




					www.komoot.de


----------



## ralf321 (24. August 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Leider ein Plus Artikel Evtl. Hat ihn jemand und kann ihn scannen.
> Oder greifen die ein ca 1 Jahr altes Thema auf im sommerlich?
> 
> *Bund Naturschutz
> ...



Jetzt noch die Lesermeinung dazu
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...er-bergen-das-meinen-unsere-leser_arid-232788


----------



## Plumpssack (26. August 2020)

War das schon..? Heute von nem Kollegen bekommen, Gunzesrieder Tal.


----------



## Bench (26. August 2020)

Und was müssen dann die Wanderer schieben?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2020)

Der Weg hat doch ne klare Seitenmarkierung, der ist als befestigt zu betrachten 

Gibts die Verordnung in der Form immer noch? Die ist ja von 1992.

Ist wohl erst seit kurzem ein Thema, ich bin zuletzt wohl vor zehn Jahren auf den Mittag, da juckte das noch keinen und die Schilder gabs auch nicht.









						Diskussion: Fahrverbot für Mountainbiker in der Nagelfluhkette
					

Besucher-Lenkung: Seit Montag stehen an der Höllritzer Alpe über dem Gunzesrieder Ostertal in Richtung Alpe Printschen die ersten beiden Fahrverbots-Schilder für Radler. Darauf heißt es etwa: „Achtung Landschaftsschutzgebiet!




					www.all-in.de
				












						Mountainbiken im Oberallgäu
					

Geländebedingt könnte das südliche Allgäu ein Paradies für Mountainbiker sein. Zwischen dem schroffen Allgäuer Hochalpen und den voralpinen Hügeln erstrecken sich die Vorberge, die mit einem dichte…




					freieberge.wordpress.com
				




Aber gut, die Ecke hat schon lange kein Geld mehr von mir gesehen.


----------



## Orby (26. August 2020)

"Lift unterm Hintern": Forderung vom Bund-Naturschutz: E-Bike-Fahrverbot im alpinen Gelände
					

Der Bund-Naturschutz in Bayern (BUND) fordert ein E-Bike-Verbot im alpinen Gelände. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass kein E-Bike Fahrer mehr in die Berge fahren darf.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## feedyourhead (27. August 2020)

Bench schrieb:


> Und was müssen dann die Wanderer schieben?


Da es sich um ein "Fahrverbot" handelt und ganz klar "Radfahrer" angesprochen werden: 
Nichts?


----------



## ralf321 (28. August 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Lesermeinung dazu
> https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...er-bergen-das-meinen-unsere-leser_arid-232788



und noch mehr Meldungen, leider nun wieder PLUS Artikel
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...den-bergen-was-unsere-leser-sagen_arid-233811


----------



## Barny_R (29. August 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> War das schon..? Heute von nem Kollegen bekommen, Gunzesrieder Tal.
> Anhang anzeigen 1105720


Das sieht für mich nach über 2 m zwischen den Bändern aus?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. August 2020)

Wenn man etwas gegen Mountainbiker unternehmen will, darf man das nicht so "eng" sehen... oder "breit"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (31. August 2020)

ralf321 schrieb:


> und noch mehr Meldungen, leider nun wieder PLUS Artikel
> https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/allgaeu/heftige-diskussion-um-mögliches-e-bike-verbot-in-den-bergen-was-unsere-leser-sagen_arid-233811


Und noch 5 Touren vom BUND
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/di...d7e-gZUqGAWuKPrBjaYC4EPS-WFUXsfOrAiOEwW1dmJHg


----------



## 0815oderso (6. September 2020)

MTB-Demo am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr in Stuttgart: Für ein legales Trailnetz! - MTB-News.de
					

Über den neuen Verein Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. hatten wir schon berichtet – dieser setzt sich unter anderem für die Umsetzung eines legalen Trailnetzes in der Landeshauptstadt ein. Aus aktuellem Anlass wurde für den morgigen Samstag eine Demonstration auf dem Marktplatz angemeldet.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Das kriegen sogar die hin... aber lasst mich raten: der allgäuer Bikeadel will dich bestimmt nicht mit den „rotsocken „ vergleichen lassen...


----------



## fr-andi (6. September 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> War das schon..? Heute von nem Kollegen bekommen, Gunzesrieder Tal.
> Anhang anzeigen 1105720


schon letzten Spätherbst erstmals dort gesehen


----------



## Roedler (6. September 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> MTB-Demo am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr in Stuttgart: Für ein legales Trailnetz! - MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Über den neuen Verein Mountainbike Stuttgart e.V. hatten wir schon berichtet – dieser setzt sich unter anderem für die Umsetzung eines legalen Trailnetzes in der Landeshauptstadt ein. Aus aktuellem Anlass wurde für den morgigen Samstag eine Demonstration auf dem Marktplatz angemeldet.
> ...



Bei uns im Oberallgäu sind nicht wir die Hiesigen das Problem, sondern eben die Massen an "Rotsockada"!
Die Stuttgarter sind ihr eigenes Problem, und dafür gehen sie auf die Straße. Das ist schon ein Unterschied!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Bei uns im Oberallgäu sind nicht wir die Hiesigen das Problem, sondern eben die Massen an "Rotsockada"!


Das ist die Sichtweise der einheimischen Radfahrer.
Aus Sicht der lokalen Stakeholder wird der einheimische Radfahrer durchaus problematisch gesehen. Er kennt alle Wege und möchte sich natürlich nicht auf wenige ausgewiesene Strecken festlegen lassen und ist damit, anders als der Tourist, einer Lenkung nicht und nur schwer zugänglich.

... und es bringt nichts die Mountainbiker auch noch weiter in Einheimische und Auswärtige zu spalten ...


----------



## 0815oderso (7. September 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Bei uns im Oberallgäu sind nicht wir die Hiesigen das Problem, sondern eben die Massen an "Rotsockada"!
> Die Stuttgarter sind ihr eigenes Problem, und dafür gehen sie auf die Straße. Das ist schon ein Unterschied!


Soso... und die Erde ist in Deinem Weltbild eine Scheibe... das Geld der Rotsockada wird schon gerne genommen, aber dann bitte nur per Dauerauftrag und ohne persönliche Anwesenheit...das ist dann doch eher armselig...


----------



## Bench (7. September 2020)

Ich hab nichts gegen Gäste.

Ich hab nur was gegen Gäste, die meinen, weil sie 50€ pro Nacht für eine FeWo zahlen, gehört ihnen jetzt die Straße, die Wanderwege und alles und "die Einheimischen sollen gefälligst Platz machen, schließlich verdienen die mit uns ja sooooo viiiieeeeel Geld, die könnten ohne uns nicht leben...."

Leider sind das inzwischen gefühlt 85% der Gäste.

Ich freu mich auf November, wenns wieder weniger wird.
Hier ists in letzter Zeit schon echt viel geworden.


----------



## Roedler (7. September 2020)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Soso... und die Erde ist in Deinem Weltbild eine Scheibe...



Nein, kann sie nicht sein!! Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich gleich hohe Berge!



0815oderso schrieb:


> das Geld der Rotsockada wird schon gerne genommen, aber dann bitte nur per Dauerauftrag und ohne persönliche Anwesenheit...das ist dann doch eher armselig...


Diese Leute wären eher großzügig!


----------



## Roedler (7. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist die Sichtweise der einheimischen Radfahrer.
> Aus Sicht der lokalen Stakeholder wird der einheimische Radfahrer durchaus problematisch gesehen. Er kennt alle Wege und möchte sich natürlich nicht auf wenige ausgewiesene Strecken festlegen lassen und ist damit, anders als der Tourist, einer Lenkung nicht und nur schwer zugänglich.
> 
> ... und es bringt nichts die Mountainbiker auch noch weiter in Einheimische und Auswärtige zu spalten ...



Wie müssen uns bestimmt nicht auseinanderdividieren! 
Dennoch ging es um die Aktion der Stuttgarter. Und die habe einzig ihrer selbst gehandelt.
Weiter ist hier das Problem der Masse! Und die wird ganz sicher nicht durch die Einheimischen gestellt. Die Wege kennt durch Komoot, GE, Strav... der Fremde auch, einzig so manche "eigene" Abfahrt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2020)

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass man in Bayern gegen das bestehende Recht demonstrieren müsste ;-)
- nur gefallen lassen darf man sich nicht alles.


----------



## homerjay (7. September 2020)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besonders gefällt mir der letzte Satz des Artikels: "_Ein erster Schritt in Richtung Besucher-Lenkung ist nun gemacht._"
Wenn ein Weg auf fragwürdiger (vermutlich verfassungswidriger) Rechsgrundlage verboten wird, ohne daß Alternativen ausgewiesen werden, dann ist das eine Sperrung und keine Lenkung.
Hier werden von steuergeldfinanzierten Bikehassern weiter Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und das wird munter so weitergehen. Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle engagierten Biker, die sich um eine Entschärfung der Stuation bemühen. Was bringt vor diesem Hintergrund noch der "Runde Tisch" oder das ganze Projekt des DAV?


----------



## swindle (11. September 2020)

an die nesselwanger und pfrontener locals: weiß wer seit wann und warum der kappeler höhenweg gesperrt ist? Hat das schon mal wer hinterfragt? war grad eben da und etwas verwundert über die schilder... bin den heuer gwies schon 3-4 mal gefahren ohne dass da was war...


----------



## mc 20 (16. September 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> an die nesselwanger und pfrontener locals: weiß wer seit wann und warum der kappeler höhenweg gesperrt ist? Hat das schon mal wer hinterfragt? war grad eben da und etwas verwundert über die schilder... bin den heuer gwies schon 3-4 mal gefahren ohne dass da was war...


Hängt leider schon seit 2 Jahren ??


----------



## swindle (16. September 2020)

Nee, glaub ich nicht. Also ich bins heuer jetzt schon öfter gefahren und da war nie eines dran. zumindest nicht wenn vom Trail runterkommst und abbiegst.

Vor 2 Jahren wurde das oben am Edelsberg aufgehängt.

Auf meine Anfrage bei der Gemeinde Nesselwang folgende Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

der Kappeler Höhenweg ist ein Wanderweg und als beschränkt öffentlicher Weg in dieser Funktion gewidmet. Der Weg ist aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit und baulichen Ausgestaltung (Stege, Treppen usw.) nicht zum Radfahren geeignet.

Die Befahrung des Weges mit Fahrrädern bzw. Mountainbikes führt regelmäßig zu Schäden an den baulichen Anlagen, die nur mit sehr hohem personellen und finanziellem Aufwand wieder instandgesetzt werden können..

Zudem das stellt Befahren des Weges mit Mountainbikes usw. auch eine Gefährdung der Fußgänger dar. Aus sicherheitsrechtlichen Aspekten wurde der Weg deshalb gesperrt.

Wir bitten deshalb um Verständnis und Beachtung der Sperrung.


----------



## wesone (17. September 2020)

Apropos Bikeverbotsschilder. War seit langem Mal wieder Richtung Schochenspitze unterwegs, da sind  mir diese tollen Schilder auch aufgefallen. Der Trail auf der anderen Talseite ist ja schon länger zugepappt worden. Wie sieht es denn am Ponten, Krinnenspitze etc. aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2020)

Heute und morgen gibt es etwas allgäuer "Lokalkolorit" im Rechtslage in Bayern-Thread.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Oktober 2020)

Die 2-Meter-Schilder werden gerade auch nach Berchtesgaden exportiert:




__





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Hierzu der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seinem Beschluss vom 16.06.1975 - 21-VII-73, 23-VII-73, 26-VII-73, Vf. 13-VII-74 (Rd.Nr. 94):  „Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuss der...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Bilder gibt`s auf Facebook und Instagram.


----------



## ralf321 (3. Dezember 2020)

Leider mit Paywall.
*Biken und Beachen beim Kletterturm in Kempten*
Planung aus für einen neuen Bikepark beim Kletterturm auf der Engelhalde.
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...achen-beim-kletterturm-in-kempten_arid-252768


----------



## Roedler (27. Dezember 2020)

Erst gestern gesehen. Den Wiesenweg von Margarethen ins Schwäbeleholz haben sie jetzt auch für Fahrrader gesperrt. Kann erst die Saison aufgestellt worden sein?
Übersichtlicher geht es ja kaum...was war da wohl wieder der Grund?


----------



## Hinouf (27. Dezember 2020)

Hab ich letztens noch nicht gesehen. Stehen Schilder in beiden Richtungen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Dezember 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Übersichtlicher geht es ja kaum...was war da wohl wieder der Grund?


Der Grund ist einfach:
Jemand mag keine Mountainbiker - und ganz besonders im Allgäu!!!

Ich weiß nicht warum immer versucht wird einen vernünftigen Grund bei den Mountainbikern zu suchen.
Da wird man nicht fündig.

Ich würde eher hier anfangen zu suchen.
btw. der Artikel ist 10 Jahre alt, und da scheint jemand sein Ziel erreicht zu haben:








						Immenstadt: Hochwertiges vom Berg
					

Gespräch - Dr. Michael Honisch über die Alpwirtschaft und Bergkäse Seit Herbst 2009 ist Dr. Michael Honisch (47) Geschäftsführer des Alpwirtschaftlichen Vereins im Allgäu (AVA) mit 1800 Mitgliedern.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## 0815oderso (27. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Grund ist einfach:
> Jemand mag keine Mountainbiker - und ganz besonders im Allgäu!!!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum immer versucht wird einen vernünftigen Grund bei den Mountainbikern zu suchen.
> ...


Ja Sorry Sun on Tour... du spielst dich hier immer als der naseweise  Superjurist auf, hast viele Zitate aber keine Lösungen. Der Auftritt der Dimb beim ersten Treffen in Sonthofen war ja primär Dein Auftritt, viel bla bla , Gründung einer IG, einem zahnlosen Tiger, Mitglieder sammeln, Gelder kassieren und wieder weg und seitdem sinnloses Gelaber und Verweise auf 10 Jahre alte Beiträge... komm her, lebe hier und bewerte und berate dann fachkundig.
Ansonsten lass es einfach, Du tust niemanden einen Gefallen aus Deiner Helikopterperspektive....


----------



## Roedler (28. Dezember 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens noch nicht gesehen. Stehen Schilder in beiden Richtungen?


Weiß nicht, hab nicht drauf geachtet. Schau demnächst mal, oder ggf. ein Anderer?


----------



## homerjay (7. Januar 2021)

@Roedler ; @Hinouf :
Meint Ihr den Weg am Baum vorbei, bei dem man unterhalb von Hofen an der Kaserne rauskommt? Ist seit mindestens 2 Jahren gesperrt.

@Sun on Tour:
Der Geschäftsführer des Alpwirtschaftlichen Vereins ist ein spezieller Fall, weil der Gute Herr nämlich gleichzeitig auch eine halbe Stelle beim Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten in Kempten hat. Bestens vernetzt also. Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn der VDA-Geschäftsführer gleichzeitig auch im Verkehrsministerium tätig wäre. Ich finde das schon bemerkenswert, wie hier privatwirtschaftliche Interessen mit staatlicher Hilfe umgesetzt werden.

Allerdings gibt es auch genug Leute im Allgäu, die selbst Biken oder zumindest kein Problem mit Bikern haben. Nur von denen wird die DIMB nicht als ernstzunehmender Gesprächspartner angesehen.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne den gesperrten Weg jetzt nicht. Ist das ein DAV Weg? Dann solltet ihr doch auch mal mit der zuständigen DAV Sektion in Kontakt treten. 
Und auch wenn es kein DAV Weg ist, wäre es interessant, ob die Sektion sich dafür stark machen würde das Radfahrverbot aufzuheben. Es gibt ja jetzt den MTB Leitfaden Haftung & Recht des DAV an dem sich die Sektion orientieren kann.
https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...aden-Haftung-und-Recht-Mountainbike_31774.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> den MTB Leitfaden Haftung & Recht des DAV


Kann es sein, dass man die wirklich hilfreichen Stellen in dem Dokument suchen muss und dabei über viele bedenkliche Aussagen stolpert?
Kann es außerdem sein, dass sich der DAV aus unserer Sicht bedenkliche Überlegungen aus dem Ministerium zu eigen macht?


> Die Voraussetzungen für das Vorliegen eines Weges (siehe Kapitel 4.2.2.) und dessen Eignung (siehe Kapitel 4.2.3.) sind im Gesetz nicht definiert. Bei der Vielfalt der Erholungsräume in Bayern lassen sich keine generellen und überall zutreffenden Aussagen aufstellen. Die im Folgenden aufgeführten Merkmale sind vom DAV erarbeitet und beispielhaft. Dieser Kriterienkatalog ist noch nicht finalisiert und kann noch um mögliche Kriterien zur Beurteilung ergänzt werden. Diese Ergänzungen finden sich in den entsprechenden Vollzugshinweisen des Ministeriums.
> ...
> Der Weg muss objektiv geeignet sein, es kommt nicht auf das subjektive Können des Einzelnen an,


Warum ein "Leitfaden", der sich mit dem Thema Haftung beschäftigt das Thema Betretungsrecht gleich mit abzuräumen versucht und das auch noch im vorauseilenden Kompromiss erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
Da Du ja die DIMB vertrittst: Ist es eine gute Idee, ein solches Dokument zu verbreiten?


----------



## 2Burgen (7. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand denn schon verstanden wann ein Weg "objektiv geeignet" ist?

Manche Idioten bekommen auch eine Foststrasse die für 40-Tonner gebaut wurde kaputt oder tun sich dort weh.


----------



## homerjay (7. Januar 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich kenne den gesperrten Weg jetzt nicht. Ist das ein DAV Weg? Dann solltet ihr doch auch mal mit der zuständigen DAV Sektion in Kontakt treten.
> Und auch wenn es kein DAV Weg ist, wäre es interessant, ob die Sektion sich dafür stark machen würde das Radfahrverbot aufzuheben. Es gibt ja jetzt den MTB Leitfaden Haftung & Recht des DAV an dem sich die Sektion orientieren kann.
> https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...aden-Haftung-und-Recht-Mountainbike_31774.pdf


Wenn Du den Weg nicht kennst, wieso schreibst Du dann überhaupt was dazu? Und wieso soll das ein DAV-Weg sein? Und kennst Du die Vorsitzenden der DAV-Sektionen und im Allgäu und deren Haltung zum Thema MTB? 
Wenn Du als "Auswärtiger" schon nichts Sinnvolles beitragen kannst, wieso hälst Du Dich nicht einfach zurück?


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Weg nicht kennst, wieso schreibst Du dann überhaupt was dazu? Und wieso soll das ein DAV-Weg sein? Und kennst Du die Vorsitzenden der DAV-Sektionen und im Allgäu und deren Haltung zum Thema MTB?
> Wenn Du als "Auswärtiger" schon nichts Sinnvolles beitragen kannst, wieso hälst Du Dich nicht einfach zurück?


Dann kläre mich doch bitte mal auf, anstatt hier in den Angriffsmodus überzugehen.

Schließlich ist MTB ja eine Kernsportart des DAV. Ich hätte jetzt schon erwartet, dass sich der DAV auch im Allgäu für die Mountainbiker einsetzt. Ist ja eine Region in der die DAV MTB-Pilotprojekte umgesetzt werden sollen.
Und bei den Tourengehern hat der DAV ja auch gegen Betretungsverbote geklagt.








						Urteil zu Skitouren auf Pisten-DAV schlägt Fünfpunkte-Plan vor - Pressemeldungen - Presse  - Der DAV - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
					

Hier finden Sie die aktuellen Pressemitteilungen des Deutschen Alpenvereins e.V. (DAV).




					www.alpenverein.de
				







mw.dd schrieb:


> Da Du ja die DIMB vertrittst: Ist es eine gute Idee, ein solches Dokument zu verbreiten?



Und der DAV MTB-Leitfaden Haftung & Recht ist ein Ergebnis der Pilotprojekte, die vom Umweltministerium gefördert wurden. Das Dokument ist öffentlich und wird im Zuge der Projekte sowieso seine Verbreitung finden.


----------



## Roedler (7. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> @Roedler ; @Hinouf :
> Meint Ihr den Weg am Baum vorbei, bei dem man unterhalb von Hofen an der Kaserne rauskommt? Ist seit mindestens 2 Jahren gesperrt.


Ich meine den Weg in Bildmitte der quer über das Feld zum Schwäbeleholz führt. Richtung Magarenten nach Sonthofen. Dort steht direkt am Weganfang (Magarethen) ein Bikeverbotsschild. (Ist nur ein Wiesenweg und nichts interessantes)









Hat zwar direkt nichts mit MTB zu tun, aber zeigt halt die Schwierigkeiten die es alleine schon durch die vielen Grundstückseiner ergeben kann...


----------



## homerjay (8. Januar 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich meine den Weg in Bildmitte der quer über das Feld zum Schwäbeleholz führt. Richtung Magarenten nach Sonthofen. Dort steht direkt am Weganfang (Magarethen) ein Bikeverbotsschild. (Ist nur ein Wiesenweg und nichts interessantes)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1183910


Dann reden wir vom gleichen Weg, das Schild steht dort schon länger, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, seit Sommer 2017.


----------



## Roedler (8. Januar 2021)

Sabbra, dann hab ich das bis jetzt immer übersehen...


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Januar 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Sabbra, dann hab ich das bis jetzt immer übersehen...


Jo das gehört einem Landwirt der damit die Zufahrt zum Schwäbele Holz blockiert.
Deswegen kann die Stadt Sonthofen auch nicht den alten Lift für einen Bikebetrieb nutzen.


----------



## Roedler (8. Januar 2021)

Des wäre es noch... Binse als Bikepark. 
Na Herr Bürgermeister das wäre eine Rad`lstadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (11. Januar 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Des wäre es noch... Binse als Bikepark.
> Na Herr Bürgermeister das wäre eine Rad`lstadt...


Am Bürgermeister liegt das nicht, der hätte lieber heute als morgen ein gescheites Angebot für Mountainbiker. Auch hier legen sich die Rechtler und Gründstückseigentümer quer. An der Binse müssten über 20 Grundstückseigentümer zustimmen und woanders schaut es nicht besser aus.


----------



## ralf321 (11. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Dann reden wir vom gleichen Weg, das Schild steht dort schon länger, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, seit Sommer 2017.


Hatte auch gessgt der Weg ist schon lange gesperrt. Oder es war noch nie geduldet da zu fahren wie ich Lautstark erfahren habe.


Was wurde den Aus dem Förderverein Binse, suche gerade danach und dann findet man sowas

https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/sonthofen/reicher-russe-will-sonthofen-investieren-12048324.html


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Januar 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Was wurde den Aus dem Förderverein Binse, suche gerade danach und dann findet man sowas
> 
> https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/sonthofen/reicher-russe-will-sonthofen-investieren-12048324.html



Hm.... 01.04.2019 als Artikeldatum.
Ein 47-Jähriger Russe , Victor Kalaschnikow ... also ich weiß ja nicht ....


----------



## Roedler (11. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Am Bürgermeister liegt das nicht, der hätte lieber heute als morgen ein gescheites Angebot für Mountainbiker. Auch hier legen sich die Rechtler und Gründstückseigentümer quer. An der Binse müssten über 20 Grundstückseigentümer zustimmen und woanders schaut es nicht besser aus.


Ja, die "verschachtelten" Grundstücke und ihre Eigner sind ja auch beim Höllwies-Lift das Problem, und Schifahrer haben gerade bei uns eine viel größere Lobby! 
War auch nicht (ganz) ernst gemeint....


----------



## ralf321 (11. Januar 2021)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Hm.... 01.04.2019 als Artikeldatum.
> Ein 47-Jähriger Russe , Victor Kalaschnikow ... also ich weiß ja nicht ....


Ja klingt komisch und 01.04.---
Hatte nach Gründung des Fördervereins und der Zerstörung der Lifttechnik nichts mehr gehört, ob der Lift inzwischen überhaupt wieder Fahrbereit wäre.


----------



## Coal_Master (12. Januar 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Ja klingt komisch und 01.04.---
> Hatte nach Gründung des Fördervereins und der Zerstörung der Lifttechnik nichts mehr gehört, ob der Lift inzwischen überhaupt wieder Fahrbereit wäre.


Da kommt jetzt ne 6er Kabinenbahn hin, Baubeginn Sommer 2021.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (12. Januar 2021)

hmmmm, der Weg durch die Wiese bei Margarethen ist doch gar nicht "offiziell" gesperrt. Auf dem Schild steht "bitte hier nicht" oder so ähnlich. Das Schild hängt an beiden Einfahrten in den Weg und zwar tatsächlich schon seit 2-3 Jahren. Da gingen die Wogen mal hoch, weil ein paar Spezialisten öfter nicht den Trampelpfad, sondern links und rechts davon durch die (damals ungemähte) Wiese gehobelt sind.

Binse ist Thema für sich. Der private Liftbetreiber will den Lift nicht mehr betreiben. Gründe dafür: Schneemangel in den letzten Jahren, Baufälligkeit der Anlage, Stress mit anderen Grundstückseigentümern, zu hohe Kosten für Betriebspersonal, zu wenig Einnahmemöglichkeiten.


----------



## homerjay (12. Januar 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Da kommt jetzt ne 6er Kabinenbahn hin, Baubeginn Sommer 2021.


Das wird Coronabedingt vorgezogen, habe ich gehört: Der Spatenstich ist am 01.04.2021.


----------



## Roedler (12. Januar 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> hmmmm, der Weg durch die Wiese bei Margarethen ist doch gar nicht "offiziell" gesperrt. Auf dem Schild steht "bitte hier nicht" oder so ähnlich. Das Schild hängt an beiden Einfahrten in den Weg und zwar tatsächlich schon seit 2-3 Jahren.


Nein, da ist schon ein Bikeverbotsschild (rund, rot weiß...). Schaut schon recht offiziell aus, nur etwas kleiner als gewohnt..


----------



## Stucka (12. Januar 2021)

Hoi?? Also bisher waren da zwei kleine, blaue, rechteckige Schilder mit dem Hinweis "bitte hier nicht" (oder so ähnlich) mit einem durchgestrichenen MTB. Ich mein sogar, die im Herbst noch dort hängen gesehen zu haben. Muss ich mir demnächst mal anschauen und frag dann mal nach. Da oben ist eine ganz starke Anti-Biker-Lobby zugange, die kaum zu Zugeständnissen bereit ist.


----------



## beuze1 (12. Januar 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Schließlich ist MTB ja eine Kernsportart des DAV.



🤣😂


----------



## ralf321 (13. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das wird Coronabedingt vorgezogen, habe ich gehört: Der Spatenstich ist am 01.04.2021.


Gute Sache, hoffe sie startet am Bahnhof damit man  direkt eine ÖPNV Anbindung hat. Wahrscheinlich ist die Baustelle deswegen schon dort.....


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Februar 2021)

... is mir alles zu stressig, ich nehme mein Rennrad mit


----------



## Hinouf (8. Februar 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> ... is mir alles zu stressig, ich nehme mein Rennrad mit


Besser ist das. Hab mir auch ein neues Rennrad aufgebaut. Stell dich aber drauf ein, dass die Oberchecker die uns von den Wegerln weg haben wollen, in den seltensten Fällen fähig sind, ordnungsgemäß zu überholen.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Februar 2021)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf!
> 
> Ich bin ab Sonntag, 05.05. auch eine Woche im Allgäu in der Nähe von Kempten, leider habe ich erst für den 11.05. einen Termin für einen Technikkurs mit Tour bekommen und würde so die ganze Woche da allein mit meinem Fahrrad rumsitzen, da ich mich da in der Gegend überhaupt nicht auskenne. Und ebenfalls allein irgendwo von einem Berg runter zu stürzen ist mir auch zu gefährlich ...
> 
> Hat jemand da einen Tip? Gibts dort irgendwo eine Möglichkeit, kurzfristig an einer leicht fortgeschrittenen Tour teilzunehmen, einfach das ich schonmal ein bischen unterwegs bin? Ich bin sicher kein Weltklasse-Fahrer, aber seit ca. 2 Jahren hier im Taunus unterwegs, und wenn auch langsam bin ich bisher überall runter gekommen ... Radwege sind mir nur zu langweilig. Vielleicht kann man sich unter der Woche abends irgendwo drannhängen? Dieser Bikepark im Oberjoch hört sich für mein Level zu krass an, ich habe auch kein komplettes Protektorset. Ich suche da mehr die Flowtrails ...


Melde dich einfach bei mir, kurz vor dem 05.05. vielleicht kann kann ich die Trail zeigen in der Gegend.
Gruß Joe


----------



## Orby (8. Februar 2021)

Wer mitdiskutieren möchte. 



Wäre schön wenn es was wie in Füssen oder Ulm geben würde. 
Mit Schneestern wäre ja jemand der es bauen könnte direkt vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Februar 2021)

Sonthofen, Oberstdorf, Hindelang und andere umliegende Gemeinden werden ihre Quittung schon noch bekommen. Noch sitzen viele auf einem hohen Ross, doch auch hier wird der Tag kommen, an dem man den (zweifellos gut betuchten) Mountainbikern hinterherwinselt, die sich dann aber längst andere Destinationen ausgesucht haben werden, um dort ihr Geld an Liften, in Restaurants, in Hotels, auf Campingplätzen und im örtlichen Einzelhandel auszugeben.
Eigentlich unglaublich, wie engstirnig man hier mit dem Thema MTB umgeht, aber das böse Erwachen kommt schneller, als viele glauben.


----------



## homerjay (16. Februar 2021)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Sonthofen, Oberstdorf, Hindelang und andere umliegende Gemeinden werden ihre Quittung schon noch bekommen. Noch sitzen viele auf einem hohen Ross, doch auch hier wird der Tag kommen, an dem man den (zweifellos gut betuchten) Mountainbikern hinterherwinselt, die sich dann aber längst andere Destinationen ausgesucht haben werden, um dort ihr Geld an Liften, in Restaurants, in Hotels, auf Campingplätzen und im örtlichen Einzelhandel auszugeben.
> Eigentlich unglaublich, wie engstirnig man hier mit dem Thema MTB umgeht, aber das böse Erwachen kommt schneller, als viele glauben.


Naja, aber Oberstdorf hat "Zämed duss" und auch in Sonthofen ist man von politischer Seite eher bikefreundlich.
Der Widerstand kommt eher von den (Groß-)Grundbesitzern, von von den Jägern und von Land- und Forstwirtschaft. Was mich aber oft wundert, ist die Einstellung von Leuten, die selber Zimmer vermieten. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß man das Geld der Gäste gern nimmt, der Gast selber aber lieber daheim bleiben sollte.


----------



## 0815oderso (16. Februar 2021)

...


----------



## Roedler (16. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Naja, aber Oberstdorf hat "Zämed duss" und auch in Sonthofen ist man von politischer Seite eher bikefreundlich.
> Der Widerstand kommt eher von den (Groß-)Grundbesitzern, von von den Jägern und von Land- und Forstwirtschaft. Was mich aber oft wundert, ist die Einstellung von Leuten, die selber Zimmer vermieten. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß man das Geld der Gäste gern nimmt, der Gast selber aber lieber daheim bleiben sollte.


Sind z.T. schon auch Wanderer die denken nur sie dürfen, sollten dürfen... und mit der "Kompanie gegen uns" werden es mehr. Es gibt nämlich schon auch Wege die wurden gesperrt weil sich Wanderer gestört fühlten. 


Es sind so mannigfache Gründe, die können z.T. nicht mehr gesteuert werden.
Sieht man sich so manchen "einheimischen" Trail an, der schon Jahre existiert fragt man sich, weshalb er nun so ausgefahren ist und einige Kicker, Drops und Anlieger.. einbauen? Natürlich ohne Genehmigung!
Ist man früher einmal den Buckel rauf und hat sich eine schöne Abfahrt gegönnt, ermöglichen es heute die Mopeds das 2-3 Mal zu machen. Da kommt dann eine extreme Frequenzion zusammen. Mal die Baumaßnahmen außer acht, nimmt das kein Förster, Jäger ... mehr gelassen. 

Weiter sieht man sich so manche Zufahrt zu einer schönen Bikebuckeltour an (nehmen wir mal die Täler am Elferkopf), sind diese schon gesperrt. Warum?  
Nebelhorn rauf (will ich nicht fahren, nur als Beispiel) ist gesperrt warum?


----------



## 0815oderso (16. Februar 2021)

Anhang anzeigen 1209334


----------



## 0815oderso (16. Februar 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1209334


Und das ist nur Seite 1.....


----------



## Janosch23 (16. Februar 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ist man früher einmal den Buckel rauf und hat sich eine schöne Abfahrt gegönnt, ermöglichen es heute die Mopeds das 2-3 Mal zu machen. Da kommt dann eine extreme Frequenzion zusammen. Mal die Baumaßnahmen außer acht, nimmt das kein Förster, Jäger ... mehr gelassen.


Das Mofa-Thema teile ich völlig, aber das Fass muss man hier nicht wieder aufmachen ...
Grundsätzlich halte ich die Beschwerden von Waldbesitzern, Jägern und Förstern aber allesamt für überzogen und auch scheinheilig. Selbst wenn die Jungen illegal ein paar Kicker und Rampen bauen, lass daneben einen Harvester bei nassem Wetter fahren und ein paar Minuten arbeiten - komplette Zerstörung! 
Da stimmt das Verhältnis einfach nicht ...


----------



## s3pp3l (16. Februar 2021)

... gut, ich frage hier mal im Juni/Juli nochmal nach, wie die Lage ist. Vor allem, wenn dann jeder wieder raus darf ab Ostern? Ich kann meinen Urlaub dort bis 1 Woche vorher stornieren. Da hat man ja gar keine Lust mehr ...


----------



## Stucka (17. Februar 2021)

@0815oderso : dein Anhang lässt sich nicht öffnen, von MTBnews kommt Meldung mit Problemhinweis...

Ach Männer, ich lass mir meinen Sport nicht mehr versauen. Das Allgäu bietet zig Möglichkeiten, auch abseits der Hotspots und der E-Bike-Horden für tolle Touren. Ich werde mir dieses Jahr speziell an den Wochenenden oder in den Ferien andere Ziele hier in der Gegend suchen. Hinter den Kulissen wird immer noch oder auch weiter an möglichen Lösungen gearbeitet. Wenn natürlich jeder Ort sein eigenes Konzeptchen macht oder sich ganz ausklinkt, wird das wohl aber trotz aller Bemühungen nix. Aber es ist grad wurscht - lest Euch mal die anderen Beiträge aus anderen Regionen durch - es ist ÜBERALL das gleiche Theater, nicht nur bei uns im Allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815oderso (17. Februar 2021)

@Stucka , Du hast eine PM


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Februar 2021)

2019/2020 war ein schneearmer Winter, 2020/2021 war (ist) ein schneereicher, aber für Liftbetreiber (mit allen Zusatzbranchen, die noch dahinter hängen) eine corona-bedingter Totalausfall.
Lasst nochmal einen oder 2 solcher "Winter" kommen, dann werden uns die Liftbetreiber die Füße küssen und uns auf Händen vom Auto zum Sessel tragen, während Gehilfen noch schnell unsere Bikes putzen, bevor selbige mit Freuden zum Gipfel transportiert werden.
Und die ganzen Superwanderer, die seit Jahrzehnten am Wochenende mit ihren stinkenden Kärren aus Zuffenhausen mindestens 200km über die Autobahn gerast sind, um bei uns mit ihren karierten Hemden und den uralten Bergschuhen die Trailpolizei zu spielen, während sie ihre mitgebrachten Wurstbrote reinfressen, werden dann mal richtig blöd schauen.
Diese "Zukunftsvisionen" liessen sich noch endlos fortführen... 

Sorry Leute, aber die Allgäuer kapieren es einfach nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Februar 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1209334


Der Link funktioniert :




__





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

der DAV macht die Wegpflege nicht nur in der Alpenregion...  stimmt auch - aber die Regelung gilt flächendeckend - der DAV macht es aber nicht flächendeckend.   So besser? Den Alpenraum habe ich nur extra erwähnt da der als Konfliktzone aufgeführt wurde - es sind aber nicht überall Konfliktzonen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## swindle (19. Februar 2021)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> 2019/2020 war ein schneearmer Winter, 2020/2021 war (ist) ein schneereicher, aber für Liftbetreiber (mit allen Zusatzbranchen, die noch dahinter hängen) eine corona-bedingter Totalausfall.
> Lasst nochmal einen oder 2 solcher "Winter" kommen, dann werden uns die Liftbetreiber die Füße küssen und uns auf Händen vom Auto zum Sessel tragen, während Gehilfen noch schnell unsere Bikes putzen, bevor selbige mit Freuden zum Gipfel transportiert werden.
> Und die ganzen Superwanderer, die seit Jahrzehnten am Wochenende mit ihren stinkenden Kärren aus Zuffenhausen mindestens 200km über die Autobahn gerast sind, um bei uns mit ihren karierten Hemden und den uralten Bergschuhen die Trailpolizei zu spielen, während sie ihre mitgebrachten Wurstbrote reinfressen, werden dann mal richtig blöd schauen.
> Diese "Zukunftsvisionen" liessen sich noch endlos fortführen...
> ...


jaaa…. Nee. 

z.B. in Nesselwang werden keine Bikes im Lift mitgenommen. Hast du dir aber mal den Parkplatz dort im Sommer mal angeschaut? Da geht's teilweise zu wie im Winter wenn Ferien sind. Ich glaub nicht dass Liftler auf uns angewiesen sind. Die kleinen mit nur Bügellift, möglicherweise, aber ich glaub die Größeren in den Tourigebieten, vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Janosch23 (19. Februar 2021)

Heute wieder tolles Beispiel auf der Abendrunde entdeckt. Schild hängt da schon länger an recht idyllischer Stelle mit schönem Wasserlauf. Macht sich die Forstverwaltung die Mühe dem unbedarften Wanderer/Radler ein paar Tipps mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger zu geben (das beste gelb markiert).




Jetzt einfach mal rausgezoomt, wie es stand heute an der ehemaligen Idylle aussieht. Fällt nur mir das auf, oder ist das einfach alles komplett schief? Das sind doch die gleichen Leute, die solche Schilder aufhängen und dann die Harvester bestellen ...


----------



## BiBaBergler (20. Februar 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Heute wieder tolles Beispiel auf der Abendrunde entdeckt. Schild hängt da schon länger an recht idyllischer Stelle mit schönem Wasserlauf. Macht sich die Forstverwaltung die Mühe dem unbedarften Wanderer/Radler ein paar Tipps mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger zu geben (das beste gelb markiert).
> Anhang anzeigen 1211251
> 
> Jetzt einfach mal rausgezoomt, wie es stand heute an der ehemaligen Idylle aussieht. Fällt nur mir das auf, oder ist das einfach alles komplett schief? Das sind doch die gleichen Leute, die solche Schilder aufhängen und dann die Harvester bestellen ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1211252


Das Schild kann weg! Und die Kinder können endlich den Bach aufstauen. ist doch super! Haha!
Die Pflanzen und Tiere wurden vorsorglich platt gefahren von den Maschinen, da kann also nix mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (20. Februar 2021)

Heute entdeckt:


----------



## 2Burgen (21. Februar 2021)

Immer die Leute mit den Fatbikes. Aber wie schaffen die es immer den gleichen Abstand zu halten wenn die nebeneinander fahren?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2021)

Man sollte eignetlich mittlerweile nen Edding mitnehmen...


----------



## homerjay (8. März 2021)

Bayerischer Landtag - Player
					






					www1.bayern.landtag.de
				




Ab 1:10 und dann ab 3:15.


----------



## Hinouf (8. März 2021)

Könnt ihn gleich fragen wie es mit der Steuerhinterziehung ausschaut. Da gibt er sicher gerne Auskunft, der Radlhetzer.


----------



## homerjay (8. März 2021)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Könnt ihn gleich fragen wie es mit der Steuerhinterziehung ausschaut. Da gibt er sicher gerne Auskunft, der Radlhetzer.


Oder warum sein Traktor nachts auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist:








						Geisterfahrer (22) war betrunken: Traktor-Anhänger kippt um - Stinkende Mistladung verteilt sich auf der A7
					

Am Sonntag um 03:00 Uhr morgens hatte die Polizei einen ungewöhnlichen Einsatz auf der A7 bei Oy-Mittelberg/Dreieck Allgäu. Ein Traktor-Gespann war auf die Mittelschutzplanke geprallt.




					www.all-in.de


----------



## ciao heiko (16. März 2021)

Deine Meinung zum bestehenden MTB-Angebot im Allgäu ist gefragt. Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen.





__





						!ERROR
					






					lf.absolut-gps.com


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zum bestehenden MTB-Angebot im Allgäu ist gefragt. Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs mal ausgefüllt. Aber da wird Zwift ernsthaft als App für Navigation und Routenplanung geführt. Sicher, dass die Umfrage jmd. vom Fach erstellt hat?


----------



## BiBaBergler (16. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zum bestehenden MTB-Angebot im Allgäu ist gefragt. Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausgefüllt.


----------



## ralf321 (16. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zum bestehenden MTB-Angebot im Allgäu ist gefragt. Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



✅

Bitte das Ergebniss posten wenn es das irgendwann und wo gibt. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zum bestehenden MTB-Angebot im Allgäu ist gefragt. Bitte zahlreich teilnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut gps - das waren doch die mit dem Stoneman Miriquidi?
Marktforschung powered by DIMB 


ralf321 schrieb:


> ✅
> 
> Bitte das Ergebniss posten wenn es das irgendwann und wo gibt. Danke


Mach Dir keine Hoffnungen,  ist Herrschaftswissen. Veröffentlicht wird daraus das, was der Firma nützt.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Absolut gps - das waren doch die mit dem Stoneman Miriquidi?
> Marktforschung powered by DIMB


Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen der Umfrage und der DIMB. Ich habe sie heute lediglich auf Facebook und hier im Forum geteilt, weil ich es wichtig finde, wenn sich Mountainbiker an solchen Umfragen beteiligen. Das machen wir so bei nahezu allen MTB-Umfragen von welchen wir Kenntnis bekommen.

Ich kann daher auch nicht sagen ob und wo die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. März 2021)

Wer steckt denn konkret hinter der Umfrage? Allgäu GmbH?


----------



## hans7 (16. März 2021)

Done und gleich mal an paar Freunde im Allgäu den Link zugeschickt.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. März 2021)

ebenso, kann ja nix schaden..


----------



## 0815oderso (16. März 2021)

Dito


----------



## ciao heiko (17. März 2021)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wer steckt denn konkret hinter der Umfrage? Allgäu GmbH?


​Da ist die Seite Naturbiken im Allgäu um deren Streckennetz es geht.








						Naturbiken im Allgäu
					

700 Kilometer Allgäu und Tirol von seiner besten Seite – so lässt sich die neue Radroute für Genussbiker zusammenfassen.




					www.allgaeu.de
				




Also letztlich die Allgäu GmbH








						Impressum
					

Unser Extranet und Markenpartnerportal für das Allgäu: Die Plattform für den digitalen Austausch zu Allgäuer Kooperations- und Markenthemen




					extranet.allgaeu.de


----------



## 2Burgen (17. März 2021)

Ich hab auch mal teilgenommen aber ich habe immer weniger Hoffnung, dass das Allgäu MTB-freundlich wird.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (17. März 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung das Allgäu - zumindest da wo ich unterwegs bin - ist schon MTB freundlich. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil ich wirklich nur sehr selten mal ein Verbotsschild ignorieren muss. Ich hoffe das die Entwicklungen der letzten Zeit daran nix verändern.
Aber wenn ich schon 700km Wegenetz für Genussbiker lese, hoffe ich doch sehr das die Allgäu GmbH sich bewusst ist, das wir nicht alle Touristen mit gemietetem Rad sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2021)

Das Wort ,Genussbiker‘ macht mir Angst 😱


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Wort ,Genussbiker‘ macht mir Angst 😱


Genießt Du es etwa nicht , wenn Du mit dem Radel Unterwegs bist


----------



## IBEX73 (17. März 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Genießt Du es etwa nicht , wenn Du mit dem Radel Unterwegs bist



Hano,Du weisst doch, mit wem der unterwegs ist.....


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2021)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Genießt Du es etwa nicht , wenn Du mit dem Radel Unterwegs bist


Ja klar doch, immer. Was für ne Frage...
Dieses Unwort geht mir zu sehr Richtung ‚Premium-Panorama-Radweg‘


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja klar doch, immer. Was für ne Frage...
> Dieses Unwort geht mir zu sehr Richtung ‚Premium-Panorama-Radweg‘


Ja , so wirds auch wahrscheinlich sein , mit möglichst viel Asphalt Anteil


----------



## 2Burgen (18. März 2021)

Und auf keinen fall zu Steil. Was gar nicht geht ist ausgesetzt oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (25. März 2021)

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich an so einem der neuen Schilder vorbeigekommen bin. Das von der GmbH beabsichtigte und initiierte Ausgangsprodukt wurde auf das absolute Minimum reduziert - gerade noch, um die hohen Investitionen und den damit verbundenen Arbeitsaufwand zu rechtfertigen. Zu Beginn des Projekts wurde den Gemeinden sogar noch vorgegeben, wie hoch der Anteil der Trails, der nicht befestigten Wege etc. sein soll. Hätte man da lieber mal vorher mit den von der Umsetzung Betroffenen gesprochen. Da wurden die Widerstände massiv unterschätzt und auch der Wille einiger (zentraler) Gemeinden, sich in das Projekt einzubringen.


----------



## ralf321 (26. März 2021)

Ah wenn man sucht findet man die Tour, in der Karte ist sie noch nicht drin, deswegen ggf der abgeklebte Pfeil https://www.allgaeu.de/a-uebers-bildstoeckle?referral=rad#dmdtab=oax-tab1

Bin gespannt wie diese "Attraktiven" Runden angenommen werden. Und was mit den Wegen abseits passsiert, "Bitte nicht abseits der Wege fahren".


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1235234


Der Hinweis auf die fünfmonatige(!) Sperrung des Geißsteiges runter zur Dreiangelhütte wegen des Wildschutzgebietes hätte aber ruhig größer ausfallen können. Und die angegebene Sperrzeit auf dem Schild stimmt nicht mit den Angaben auf der Internetseite überein. Eine echte Meisterleistung!


----------



## Roedler (26. März 2021)

Gleich nach der Dreiangelhütte steht ja das Schild mit der Sperrzeit. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob irgendeine Zeit übereinstimmt? Sonst nimmt man sich halt was man möchte....Oh Herr lass H... regnen.

Schönes großes Schild, übrigens...

Und warum um Gottes- Willen ist in der Radeltour das sinnlose Eck in Sonthofen drin?? Da ist doch der Damm an der Ostrach 1000 mal ... und extra neu gemacht..
Es muss regnen!


----------



## Stucka (29. März 2021)

ich glaube fast, dass das abgeklebte Stück auf dem Schild schon Sabotage-Aktion eines Freundes und Gönners des Mountainbikesports war.....


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. März 2021)

Ist das jetzt ein 50m Trail mit 4 Weidegattern den man nur ein halbes Jahr befahren darf (damit die Jäger in Ruhe das Wild abmurksen können) oder wie muss man sich diesen Schildbürgerstreich vorstellen?


----------



## Roedler (29. März 2021)

Da ist kein Trail! Das ist Asphalt, Asphalt und Asphalt und nach angegebener Richtung etwas Forststraße bergab. Kein Weidegatter, ein o. zwei Schranken (umfahrbar).


----------



## homerjay (29. März 2021)

Fast alle Touren des "Naturbiken"-Projekts sind langweilige Runden über Asphalt- und Forststraßen. Aber Hauptsache die Allgäu GmbH hat über eine Frankfurter Patentanwaltskanzlei die Bezeichnung Naturbiken jetzt als Marke angemeldet:


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. März 2021)

Überregulierung vom feinsten- I'm loving it! Waren bestimmt auch nur Kosten im niedrigen 5-stelligen Bereich. Und wenn dabei am Schluss nur ein paar Blechschilder rausgekommen sind, sollten die Gerontokraten ja auch zufrieden sein. Und darum geht es letztendlich ja auch...


----------



## homerjay (29. März 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Überregulierung vom feinsten- I'm loving it! Waren bestimmt auch nur Kosten im niedrigen 5-stelligen Bereich. Und wenn dabei am Schluss nur ein paar Blechschilder rausgekommen sind, sollten die Gerontokraten ja auch zufrieden sein. Und darum geht es letztendlich ja auch...


Für das gesamte Projekt hat die Allgäu GmbH Fördergelder i.H.v. 830.000 € bekommen.

Edit: Ich muss mich korrigieren, die Gesamtkosten betrugen 839.000 €, gefördert davon wurden 75%, der Rest stammt dann wohl aus dem Topf der Allgäu GmbH, d.h. aus den Beiträgen der Markenpartner, den Zahlungen der Gesellschafter usw.. Hier die Quelle: https://extranet.allgaeu.de/mountainbike-allgaeu-tirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. März 2021)

ja klar, ich bin halt immer noch etwas naiv. Muss sich für die Verantwortlichen ja auch lohnen so ein Projekt welches dann zielstrebig am Bedarf vorbei entwickelt wird.


----------



## ralf321 (30. März 2021)

Zur Umfrage Naturbiken. So wie es bei Oberstaufen steht gibt es 2 Umfragen
Für Gastgeber und/oder Radler Man findet beide unter www.oberstaufen.de/umfragemtb

Ach ja "Mit einer öffentlichen Präsentation und Auswertung ist nicht vor Ende Juni 2021 zu rechnen"

Intressant ist ggf auch die noch fast leere Karte (Gastgeberumfrage)
"Gern können Sie noch bis Mitte Mai Orte, an denen Ihrer Ansicht nach ein hohes Konfliktpotenzial zwischen Mountainbikern und weiteren Interessengruppen besteht, im begleitenden digitalen Kartentool ergänzen*.*"


----------



## Dan03 (30. März 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Zur Umfrage Naturbiken. So wie es bei Oberstaufen steht gibt es 2 Umfragen
> Für Gastgeber und/oder Radler Man findet beide unter www.oberstaufen.de/umfragemtb
> 
> Ach ja "Mit einer öffentlichen Präsentation und Auswertung ist nicht vor Ende Juni 2021 zu rechnen"
> ...


Ich find die Umfrage gut. Hab ich grad mitgemacht und mal so richtig vom Leder gelassen, dass sie sich mal umschauen können bei Davos und Co., wie man das mit den Biker-Angeboten und Shared Trails so macht.
Würde mir wünschen, dass es in meiner Heimat in Zukunft eine bessere Infrastruktur gäbe.


----------



## BiBaBergler (30. März 2021)

Die Umfrage ist halt auch nur auf Tourismus ausgelegt. Als Einheimischer habe ich da eh schon lange das Gefühl das man auf der Strecke bleibt. Es wird immer noch mehr alles auf den sanften Tourismus ausgelegt, Wurzelige Wege die immer schon so waren werden aufgeschottert und begradigt damit da auch mit dem Kinderwagen gefahren werden kann. Und dann stellt man noch gleich ein Bikeverbotschild daneben auf. 
Welcher Touri kommt denn ernsthaft ins Allgäu zum Biken? Als MTB-Touri bleib ich doch ne halbe Stunde / Stunde länger im Auto und fahre dahin wo es ein Angebot gibt ... und nicht ins Allgäu.
Sogar als Einheimischer hocke ich mich stellenweise lieber ins Auto und fahre in eine andere Region. Als MTBler bin ich in meiner Heimat nicht erwünscht habe ich das Gefühl. Danke Allgäu AG!


----------



## Dan03 (30. März 2021)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist halt auch nur auf Tourismus ausgelegt. Als Einheimischer habe ich da eh schon lange das Gefühl das man auf der Strecke bleibt. Es wird immer noch mehr alles auf den sanften Tourismus ausgelegt, Wurzelige Wege die immer schon so waren werden aufgeschottert und begradigt damit da auch mit dem Kinderwagen gefahren werden kann. Und dann stellt man noch gleich ein Bikeverbotschild daneben auf.
> Welcher Touri kommt denn ernsthaft ins Allgäu zum Biken? Als MTB-Touri bleib ich doch ne halbe Stunde / Stunde länger im Auto und fahre dahin wo es ein Angebot gibt ... und nicht ins Allgäu.
> Sogar als Einheimischer hocke ich mich stellenweise lieber ins Auto und fahre in eine andere Region. Als MTBler bin ich in meiner Heimat nicht erwünscht habe ich das Gefühl. Danke Allgäu AG!


Naja, man kann sich jetzt auf das schon vorhandene, oder eben nicht vorhandene berufen. Man kann aber die Umfrage auch sinnvoll nutzen und sich als Einheimischer zu erkennen geben und sehr genau sagen, was einen stört und was man sich für die Zukunft wünschen würde.
Ob das dann irgendwann in Erfüllung geht, who knows?

Bezieh dich doch auf Beispiele wie Reschen, Davos, Finale, oder auch Provence oder die Schweiz generell.
Ich hab die feste Hoffnung, dass die, die das auswerten, auch mal ne Suchmaschine benutzen und es sich dann anschauen, wie es die anderen machen.

Die Umfrage wird nicht umsonst gestartet worden sein - die werden langsam schon auch merken, dass es zukünftig a bissl mehr braucht als 0815.


----------



## Hauteroute (30. März 2021)

Wenn's ums Thema MTB geht, hat doch das Allgäu noch nie die Hand gehoben und hier geschriehen.
Z.B. Überall verrecken die kleinen Lifte aber eine Sommernutzung bringt keiner hin, obwohl oft die perfekten Infrastrukturen gegeben wären.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2021)

ja, eigentlich absurd. Selbst auf der schwäbischen Alb erwachen da jetzt manche brachliegenden Lifte aus dem Dornröschenschlaf.


----------



## hans7 (30. März 2021)

Und das, obwohl das Allgäu alles für den Tourismus macht. Teilweise wirklich schon zu viel...

Aber das Biken bringen die nicht auf die Reihe


----------



## BiBaBergler (30. März 2021)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sich jetzt auf das schon vorhandene, oder eben nicht vorhandene berufen. Man kann aber die Umfrage auch sinnvoll nutzen und sich als Einheimischer zu erkennen geben und sehr genau sagen, was einen stört und was man sich für die Zukunft wünschen würde.
> Ob das dann irgendwann in Erfüllung geht, who knows?
> 
> Bezieh dich doch auf Beispiele wie Reschen, Davos, Finale, oder auch Provence oder die Schweiz generell.
> ...



Das sehe ich schon auch so, verstehe mich da nicht falsch. Genauso habe ich diese Umfrage auch genutzt. Auch mit dem Hinweis auf die eigentlich vorhandene Infrastruktur (Bikepark Hindelang nehme ich da mal raus, das ist ein anderes Thema).

Musste nur meinem Unmut bissl Luft machen, weil ich es halt einfach traurig finde was hier abgeht. Dabei hätte diese Region durchaus ein gutes Potential. Und soviel kaputt machen kann man hier in der Natur eh nimmer nach Jahrhunderten der Alp- und Forstwirtschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2021)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sich jetzt auf das schon vorhandene, oder eben nicht vorhandene berufen. Man kann aber die Umfrage auch sinnvoll nutzen und sich als Einheimischer zu erkennen geben und sehr genau sagen, was einen stört und was man sich für die Zukunft wünschen würde.
> Ob das dann irgendwann in Erfüllung geht, who knows?
> 
> Bezieh dich doch auf Beispiele wie Reschen, Davos, Finale, oder auch Provence oder die Schweiz generell.
> ...


Ich will Dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber die Umfrage wurde in der Kenntnis der Tatsache gestartet, dass es anderswo funktionierende Konzepte gibt.
Nur will niemand das mit den "Trails" hören (macht Arbeit und kostet Geld); die Hoffnung der  Touristiker ist, dass das mit dem "Genussbiken" zieht und das wollen sie gern bestätigt wissen.
Einheimische sind dabei übrigens egal.


----------



## McDreck (30. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Einheimische sind dabei übrigens egal.


Das stimmt so nicht. Die braucht man für die Kulisse.


----------



## Orby (30. März 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die braucht man für die Kulisse.


Meinst also wir sollen immer die Lederhosen anziehen in den Ferien   



BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Welcher Touri kommt denn ernsthaft ins Allgäu zum Biken? Als MTB-Touri bleib ich doch ne halbe Stunde / Stunde länger im Auto und fahre dahin wo es ein Angebot gibt ... und nicht ins Allgäu.


Biker lockt man keine ins Allgäu. Auch Touristen die nicht nur für einen Tag kommen wären vielleicht sinnvoll. Die wollen aber alle etwas mehr geboten bekommen. Nach Corona ins Allgäu? Wozu?
Jetzt Tagesausflug ja, war letztes Pfingsten so. S/TÜ/ES/RT auf der Salmasserhöhe Betrieb wie in der Innenstadt.  

Schon mal in Serfaus oben gewesen was da an der Bergstation geboten wird? Kinderspielplatz so groß wie ich keinen kenne bei uns. Dazu ein Mittelaltermarkt oder sowas. Im Tal natürlich auch immer was. 

Bruneck also Kronplatz, Konzert mit 28.000 Teilnehmern oben auf dem Berg. Messnermuseum etc. 

Flims/Laax hatte das letzte mal eine Halfpipe an der Bergstation aufgebaut und irgendein Event. 

Sölden mit Area 47, brauchen wir wohl nicht reden. Waren selbst letztes Jahr eine Nacht dort. Bungee, Rafting, e-Motocross etc. etc.  

Saalbach. War dort versehentlich zur Biker Mania.


----------



## McDreck (30. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Meinst also wir sollen immer die Lederhosen anziehen in den Ferien


Plus Sepplhut und a Schelln um an Hals! Damit oinan d'Rindviecher a höhrn.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (31. März 2021)

Naja, ich bin echt ein Fan von Saalbach und Sölden und in Serfaus bin ich auch regelmäßig aber Leben will ich da nicht. Neben den fünf gekennzeichneten lines gibt's da halt noch ungefähr 500 Verbotsschilder die einem sagen wo man nicht hinfahren darf. 

Das wirkliche Vorbild wäre für mich Graubünden. Generell Shared trails ist für mich der einzig richtige Weg. Sobald ich von Lenkung höre, denk ich eben immer an oben genannte Beispiele. Schön für'n Biketrip, aber da Leben?! Weiß nicht.


----------



## Orby (31. März 2021)

Bin ja auch kein Fan mehr von den Murmelbahnen Parks. Es ist auch schon heftig was an Beton dort verbaut wird. 

Entweder man schafft es parallel wie am Reschen, Kronplatz, Plose oder Flims/Laax. 
Auch pod smrkem ist klasse gemacht und was für groß und klein. Halt nichts Ballern aber auch so mal nett.

Wenn man halt nichts eigenes schafft, wird es nur shared, leider habe ich da auf beiden Seiten Angst. 
Das mit dem Lenken lässt mich leider böses ahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (31. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn man halt nichts eigenes schafft, wird es nur shared, leider habe ich da auf beiden Seiten Angst.
> Das mit dem Lenken lässt mich leider böses ahnen.


Man tut jetzt so als ob "Shared" etwas Besonderes wäre. In Bayern ist es *Gesetz* und damit das auch so bleibt ergibt sich das bei uns sogar aus der Verfassung - auch wenn es manchen Interessenvertretern nicht gefällt.

Man sollte vorsichtig sein bei denen, die in Bayern plötzlich "Shared" propagieren, denn dann muss es auch noch "etwas Anderes" geben.

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Feststellung von Hans Urban, dem forst- und jagdpolitischen Sprecher der Grünen im Bayerischen Landtag, anlässlich seines Webinars am 24.03.2021 zum Thema Mountainbiken im Oberland. Die Situation im Allgäu dürfte mit der im Oberland und dem dortigen Ausflugsverkehr der Münchener vergleichbar sein.






Zwischen Min. 48:38 und 49:00 bestätigt Urban die Aussage aus der gemeinsamen Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Radsportverbands und der DIMB zum Entwurf der neuen Bekannmachung:
Wegen der Corona-Pandemie befinden sich derzeit besonders viele Urlauber und Naherholungsuchende in Bayerns freier Natur. Trotz der Vielzahl der Menschen und deren unterschiedlichen Interessen bleiben Konflikte unter den Erholungsuchenden aus. 

Der eigentliche Konflikt im Oberland findet sich zwischen Anwohnern und Besuchern. Hierfür würde es Konzepte zur Lenkung der Verkehrsströme und zur Parkraumbewirtschaftung benötigen. "Der Konflikt zwischen Radlfahrer und Wanderer war eigentlich gar nicht der Gegebene.", so Urban. Die Erholungsuchenden kommen dort offensichtich bisher auch ohne Konzept miteinander aus.

Damit auch das so bleibt mache ich nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache (ich verdiene aber nichts daran) für eine Beschilderung, die die vernünftige Rechtslage in Bayern wiedergibt, *den Mountainbiker daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen lässt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.* Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...





Dafür braucht man keine Konzepte oder runden Tische.


> ciao heiko schrieb:
> Schreibe an [email protected] Mein Kollege hat die Vorlagen und Empfehlungen für das Schildermaterial.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (31. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man tut jetzt so als ob "Shared" etwas Besonderes wäre. In Bayern ist es *Gesetz* und damit das auch so bleibt ergibt sich das bei uns sogar aus der Verfassung - auch wenn es manchen Interessenvertretern nicht gefällt.
> 
> Man sollte vorsichtig sein bei denen, die in Bayern plötzlich "Shared" propagieren, denn dann muss es auch noch "etwas Anderes" geben


Du hast absolut Recht. Ich bin auch nicht annähernd so in der Materie drin wie du, nur halte ich es in Anbetracht der momentanen Entwicklung und regelmäßigen Nackenschläge für sehr naiv, zu glauben, es wird schon alles so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## BiBaBergler (31. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich will Dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber die Umfrage wurde in der Kenntnis der Tatsache gestartet, dass es anderswo funktionierende Konzepte gibt.
> Nur will niemand das mit den "Trails" hören (macht Arbeit und kostet Geld); die Hoffnung der  Touristiker ist, dass das mit dem "Genussbiken" zieht und das wollen sie gern bestätigt wissen.
> Einheimische sind dabei übrigens egal.



Woher hast du diese Information?


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. März 2021)

Diese regelmäßigen Nackenschläge, die Drohungen mit Gesetzes- oder gar Verfassungsänderungen sollen bewirken, dass man proaktiv seine Rechte zur Disposition stellt. Das kann man natürlich tun.
Die Frage ist, ob sich die Situation dadurch überhaupt für irgendjemanden verbessern würde. Kurzfristig mag das für manche ein Gefühl der Befriedigung/Bestätigung bringen, bevor die große Enttäuschung auf allen Seiten kommt.

Ich hatte in diesem Thread schon einmal etwas dazu gepostet, warum das Recht in Bayern so vernünftig ist und letztlich auch warum es sich lohnt sich dafür einzusetzen (Link führt zum Beitrag):




__





						MTB im Allgäu
					

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht was für Wege/Trails gesperrt sind? Das würde die Planung von Touren erleichtern.  Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Eigentlich bedeutet das, dass man sich die Freude am Mountainbiken nicht nehmen lassen sollte.


----------



## 0815oderso (1. April 2021)

Bern verbietet Sömmerung von Kühen und entschuldigt sich bei Bikern
					

Im Jahr 2021 kommt es im Kanton Bern zu einem Novum: Erstmals verbietet eine Alpinregion die Sömmerung von Kühen oberhalb der Waldgrenze. Der Grund: Das Vieh richtet an den Wegen einen zu hohen Schaden an. Die Folge: Im Berner Oberland werden sämtliche Bike-Verbote aufgehoben und durch...




					www.ride.ch


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. April 2021)

Erinnert mich an den schönen Bericht von Bergauf Bergab








						Bikebergsteigen im Bayrischen Fernsehen: "Bergauf-Bergab" über das Bikebergsteigen im Allgäu - MTB-News.de
					

Auch wenn es sicherlich schon viele von euch gesehen haben, so möchte ich den folgenden Beitrag zum Thema "Bikebergsteigen" in der Sendung




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zwei Dinge sind schade. Dass der schöne Fernsehbeitrag nicht mehr online ist und das heutige Datum.


----------



## 0815oderso (1. April 2021)

... ja😂


----------



## McDreck (1. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dass der schöne Fernsehbeitrag nicht mehr online ist


Ist es vielleicht der hier?


----------



## Janosch23 (1. April 2021)

https://www.ride.ch/de/news/bern-ve...EpGVLF8q_bRYq9HymZ26VUc-70oqb7G4plezMYyHvUaqQ

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## Janosch23 (1. April 2021)

Aprilscherz ist wohl leider nicht auszuschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (1. April 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> ist wohl leider nicht auszuschließen


Ernsthaft?


----------



## McDreck (1. April 2021)

Bin grade zufällig über das hier gestolpert.




Spannend finde ich die Aussagen des Eröffnungspalavers. Offenbar gibt es doch vereinzelte Allgäuer, die Mountainbiking als Tourismusoption erkannt haben.


----------



## Hauteroute (1. April 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Z.B. Überall verrecken die kleinen Lifte aber eine Sommernutzung bringt keiner hin, obwohl oft die perfekten Infrastrukturen gegeben wären.


In ähnlicher Form wäre das theoretisch an jedem Skilift bei uns möglich.
Die Sommernutzung haben leider bisher zu wenige erkannt oder möchten das auch gar nicht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. April 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> In ähnlicher Form wäre das theoretisch an jedem Skilift bei uns möglich.


Zustimmung. Für einen tollen Bikepark braucht man auch nicht die mega Infrastruktur oder riesige Flächen. Paradebeispiel ist für mich da der kleine Bikepark Beerfelden (falls den jemand hier kennt). Trotz kurzem Schlepper/kleiner Waldfläche ist das ein super spaßiger Bikepark. 
So was vermisse ich hier.
Schade das aus der Idee eines Parks in Balderschwang nichts wurde.


----------



## Stucka (2. April 2021)

Tatsache ist doch, dass mittlerweile JEDE MENGE auswärtiger Biker hier sind. Gestern beim Heimradeln habe ich an fast allen Parkplätzen gesehen, dass lustig Bikes ein- und ausgeladen werden (Corona-Vorgaben lasse ich jetzt mal bewusst weg, die werden eh komplett ignoriert). Kein Mensch von denen (außer vielleicht die Genuss-E-Biker) braucht ausgeschilderte Strecken! Navi an und ab geht´s.

Ich werte es mal als vorsichtiges positives Zeichen, dass Gemeinden, die es bislang nicht für nötig gehalten haben (Blaichach, Obermaiselstein, Rettenberg usw.) auf Druck der Biker etwas machen MÜSSEN, seien die Ansätze auch noch so zart. Jeder gute Ansatz wird aber aktuell von den üblichen Bedenkenträgern so dermaßen zerredet, dass von den geplanten Projekten noch nicht viel übrig bleibt.

Wartet ab, wenn das so weitergeht hier, werden noch viele Eigentümer den anderen Weg suchen müssen und darum betteln, dass zusätzliche Trails und Wege ausgeschildert werden, die Haftung übernommen wird, die Verkehrssicherung usw.. Mit Verboten wird rein gar nix erreicht, nur ist das in manchen Köpfen noch nicht angekommen!

Zum Thema Lifte: es gäbe hier durchaus Interesse von Liftbesitzern, in den Übergangszeiten oder im Sommer Angebote für Biker zu machen. Aber: viele Lifte sind dazu technisch nicht in der Lage und vor allem gehören die Flächen, die im Winter zum Skifahren benutzt werden, Alpgenossenschaften oder privaten Eigentümern, die sich das im Winter von den Liftbetreibern ordentlich bezahlen lassen. Zudem haben die Liftbetreiber tierisch Muffe davor, dass die Biker ihnen dann im Sommer den hartumkämpften Markt der Wanderer versauen. Ich kenne einen Bürgermeister aus einem Hotspot sehr gut, der lieber heute als Morgen seinen Lift für die Biker öffnen würde. Seine vorsichtige Nachfrage scheiterte sofort und ohne Diskussion am Veto der Grundbesitzer!

Der Allgäu GmbH sind die heimischen Biker völlig wurscht. Man wollte mit dem groß angelegten Projekt Touris herlocken, da man gemerkt hat, dass die Kohle in den Regionen lassen und für ordentliche Übernachtungszahlen sorgen. Mit dem Ausweisen von Strecken wollte parallel der Effekt erzielt werden, die heimischen Biker ebenfalls auf diese Strecken zu drücken nach dem Motto "seht her, wir machen was und kanalisieren das Problem". 

Was mich ärgert: man bekommt auch keine Unterstützung von denen, die vom aktuellen Boom ordentlich abkassieren. Egal ob lokaler Radhandel, Verleih-Station und vor allem den  bewirtschafteten Alphütten, bei denen der Umsatz je nach Lage von bis zu 75% von Bikern generiert wird (auch wenn der Löwenanteil sicher von den motorisierten Bikern kommen wird).


----------



## 0815oderso (13. April 2021)

Hier werden gerade fleißig Wege gesperrt. Sowohl am Blender, als auch an der Iller- dort handelt es sich um einen 2m breiten Kiesweg- Antwort der Gemeinde siehe Anhang. Treibt das sonstwo auch derartige Blüten?


----------



## homerjay (13. April 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Hier werden gerade fleißig Wege gesperrt. Sowohl am Blender, als auch an der Iller- dort handelt es sich um einen 2m breiten Kiesweg- Antwort der Gemeinde siehe Anhang. Treibt das sonstwo auch derartige Blüten?


Die Antwort der Gemeinde spiegelt die Rechtslage nicht mal ansatzweise wider. Auch Privatwege können nicht einfach so gesperrt werden.

Art. 28 BayNatSchG gilt nach wie vor:         


_(1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren._

Daran hat auch die Ausführungsverordnung nichts geändert.

Aber eigentlich dürfte dafür auch nicht die Gemeinde zuständig sein, sondern das Landratsamt als Untere Naturschutzbehörde.


----------



## Sub-Zero (13. April 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Hier werden gerade fleißig Wege gesperrt. Sowohl am Blender, als auch an der Iller- dort handelt es sich um einen 2m breiten Kiesweg- Antwort der Gemeinde siehe Anhang. Treibt das sonstwo auch derartige Blüten?


Welche Wege am Blender wurden gesperrt? 

@Sun on Tour
Könnt ihr von der DIMB vielleicht einen kleinen Leitfaden erstellen, wie man vorgehen soll wenn man auf solche neuen Bike-Verbote jetzt trift?  
Z.B. an wen soll man sich wegen der "rechtswidrigen" Sperrung wenden (Gemeinde oder gleich Landratsamt, bzw. zusätzliche Info an die örtliche DIMB, wennes eine gibt); eine Vorlage was in solch ein Schreiben stehen sollte fände ich auch gut.
Vermute so eigenmächtige Verbote werden jetzt zunehmen.


----------



## homerjay (13. April 2021)

@Sub-Zero : Es gibt eine DIMB IG Allgäu (https://www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort/dimb-ig-allgaeu/) und es wäre sicher sinnvoll, wenn sich dort noch mehr Leute engagieren würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815oderso (13. April 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Welche Wege am Blender wurden gesperrt?
> 
> @Sun on Tour
> Könnt ihr von der DIMB vielleicht einen kleinen Leitfaden erstellen, wie man vorgehen soll wenn man auf solche neuen Bike-Verbote jetzt trift?
> ...


----------



## 0815oderso (13. April 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> @Sub-Zero : Es gibt eine DIMB IG Allgäu (https://www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort/dimb-ig-allgaeu/) und es wäre sicher sinnvoll, wenn sich dort noch mehr Leute engagieren würden.


Da sehe ich letzte Einträge von 2019?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. April 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Da sehe ich letzte Einträge von 2019?


Such mal auf Facebook. Da sind die aktiver.


----------



## homerjay (13. April 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Da sehe ich letzte Einträge von 2019?


Die DIMB IG ist nach wie vor aktiv, nimmt an den Runden Tischen teil und die Mitglieder tauschen sich auch regelmässig untereinander aus, auch wenn das coronabedingt schwieriger ist.


----------



## homerjay (13. April 2021)

Sperrschilder sollten dokumentiert werden:









						Neue Bike-Verbote entdeckt?
					

Durch die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift könnte 2021 eine Welle von Bike-Verboten über bayerische Trails rollen. Habt ihr bereits neue Verbotsschilder entdeckt? Dann schickt sie uns.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## IBEX73 (13. April 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Sperrschilder sollten dokumentiert werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee,vorallem wenn sie so massiv an den Baum gespaxt worden sind.......

Deamjeniga ghert doch eischt reacht dr dippel bohrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (13. April 2021)

In der Rad Stadt tut sich was. Leider paywall

Bike-Park in Sonthofen *Biker aufgepasst: Anlage im Tannachwäldchen soll neu gestaltet werden*
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...lage-für-biker-im-tannachwäldchen_arid-284995

EDIT:
So habe das ganze nun doch noch bekommen, in kürze:

aktueller Park entspricht nicht Richtlinien, ist nicht mehr verkehrsicher und muss geschlossen werden.
komplette Schliessung ist vom Tisch, Neuplanung nach Treffen von Mountainbikern, Stadt und Skiclub.
Auschreibung für Neubau mit Förderung in Aussicht (ua Schneestern, usw.)
Schneestern hats begutachtet und will auf gleicher Strecke umgestalten
Neuer Trail auf mittleres Niveau zur Ergänzung des leichten Pumptracks
Soll damit nicht den benötigen Bedarf der MTB decken
Bis ende 2021 da sonst Förderung ausläuft


----------



## swindle (14. April 2021)

was steht denn drin?


----------



## ralf321 (15. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> was steht denn drin?


habe ichn selber nicht, aber nun doch bekommen auf umwegen.. Ergänze es oben.


----------



## ralf321 (15. April 2021)

und noch einer
*Rasende Mountainbiker gegen verärgerte Wanderer: Wie kann man das Problem lösen?*
Hoppla, wer kommt einem da auf dem Wanderweg entgegen? Zu solchen Begegnungen zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern kommt es auch rund um Füssen immer wieder. Wie man solche Begegnungen vermeiden kann, dafür haben Füssens Kommunalpolitiker noch kein Patentrezept zur Hand....
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/allgaeu/fuessen/rasende-mountainbiker-gegen-verärgerte-wanderer-wie-kann-man-das-problem-lösen_arid-285508


----------



## 2Burgen (15. April 2021)

Hi, könnt ihr mit erläutern wie die Aussage aus dem Artikel oben "... wenn man sie darauf hinweise, dass sie auf reinen Wanderwegen mit ihren Mountainbikes nichts zu suchen hätten." mit dem bayrischen Recht vereinbar ist, dass auf allen geeigneten Wegen mit dem Rad gefahren werden darf?

Was ich auf jeden Fall schon verstanden habe ist, dass man als Mountainbiker in Füssen nicht willkommen ist.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. April 2021)

Je öfters man halt solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet, um so mehr wird sie von der Allgemeinheit als gültig aufgenommen. 
So geht Qualitätsjournalismus heute (oder besser gesagt Lobbyarbeit um die Biker ständig zu diskreditieren).


----------



## Stucka (16. April 2021)




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. April 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Je öfters man halt solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet, um so mehr wird sie von der Allgemeinheit als gültig aufgenommen.
> So geht Qualitätsjournalismus heute (oder besser gesagt Lobbyarbeit um die Biker ständig zu diskreditieren).



Wie man an dem Artikel sehen kann, ist es auch genau das, was die Konflikte auslöst.
Das deckt sich so mit einigen Studien. So wird in "Walderholung mit und ohne Bike II" der Forstlichen Versuchs- und Forschungsanstalt Baden Württemberg (VFA) aus dem Jahr 2019 betrachtet, wie präsent potentielle Konflikte aktuell tatsächlich sind.

"Die Ergebnisse zeigen: Egal wie die Menschen sich im Wald bewegen, ihre Grundhaltungen und Wahrnehmungen unterscheiden sich kaum, sie suchen im Wald ähnliche Erlebnisse und zeigen selbst an Hotspots eine große Bereitschaft zu wechselseitiger Toleranz. Stereotype Beschreibungen wie die ruhesuchende Naturliebhaberin und der rasende Sportfreak haben wenig mit der Realität der Menschen zu tun, die man zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad im Wald antrifft. Informations bedarf besteht weiterhin beim Thema Regeln für den Waldbesuch – hier gibt es viel Unwissen, Mythen und Fehlinterpretationen. Heikel ist bei der Vermittlung von Regelwissen allerdings, dass die Konzentration auf Regeln konfliktverschärfend wirken kann und auch nicht automatisch zur Regeleinhaltung motiviert. Wichtig ist deshalb, dass Regeln von Maßnahmen flankiert sind, die auf Verständnis setzen – Verständnis zwischen Waldbesuchenden sowie Verständnis und Nachvollziehbarkeit der Sinnhaftigkeit bestimmter Regeln." 

Der Schwarzwaldverein brachte eine gekürzte Fassung des vorgenannten Artikels aus der Zeitschrift FVA-Einblick 1/2019 in seiner Mitgliedszeitschrift, Ausgabe 2/2019 (Seite 28/29) und auch die DIMB berichtete zur Studie:

*Neue Studie sieht wenig Konflikte im Wald*

Die FVA Freiburg hat die Studie “Walderholung mit und ohne Bike 2” veröffentlicht. An fünf schönen Wochenenden im Oktober 2017, an insgesamt 32 Punkten auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald, wurden Besucher befragt. Über 3000 Fragebögen wurden ausgewertet. Jetzt liegt die gesamte Auswertung vor. Kurz zusammengefasst:

Nur 7% der Waldbesucher fühlen beim Waldbesuch gestört. Am Befragungstag hat der Waldbesuch sogar 99% der Personen gut bis sehr gut gefallen.
Störend empfunden wird Rücksichtslosigkeit, Lärm und zu viele Besucher.
*Personen mit Regelkenntnissen erleben mehr Konflikte als ohne Regelkenntnisse.*
Auch Konflikte aus dem Straßenverkehr werden auf den Wald übertragen.
Die neuen Ergebnisse bestätigt die erste Bikestudie aus dem Schwarzwald von 2013, die auch damals kaum Konflikte festgestellt hat.

Da die Studie aus Baden-Württemberg stammt, beziehen sich die Aussagen hinchtlich der Regelkenntnisse auf die ausschließlich dort geltende 2-Meter-Regel, die dafür sorgt, dass mehr Personen Konflikte erleben und die letztlich auch Konflikte auslöst, die es ohne sie nicht gäbe. *Ähnliches ist auch für Bayern durch die Fehlinterpretation hinsichtlich "geeigneter Wege" zu erwarten.*

Wenn dann noch die durch Presse und Ministerium "vermittelten Regelkenntnisse" nicht den Regeln entsprechen, wird`s heikel.

Daher noch ein Hinweis:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ralf321 (17. April 2021)

Hatten wir das schon?






#freetrailsbayern


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. April 2021)

Das für das Allgäu zuständige VG Augsburg hatte bereits 2015 entschieden, dass solche Schilder keine „Sperren“ im Rechtssinn sind.

Was sollen also solche Schilder, außer Konflikte schüren, bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (18. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Was sollen also solche Schilder, außer Konflikte schüren, bringen?


Ich stelle die Frage Qui Bono?

Mit welchem Ziel werden von welchen Hintermännern den eigentlich die ganze Zeit Konflikte geschürt?


----------



## Hinouf (18. April 2021)

Bei uns betreiben Großgrundbesitzer mit zugehöriger Jagd massiv Lobbyarbeit. Ziel ist doch klar. Weniger Leute auf ihrem Besitz.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. April 2021)

Landwirtschaft/Großgrundbesitzer, Jagd, Forst und Naturschutzbehörden sind sich auf oft näher als man als Außenstehender denkt. Gerade in letzteren  arbeiten in ländlichen Regionen viele Forstleute und Jäger. Die meisten Natueparkranger sind privat Jäger.


----------



## Stucka (18. April 2021)

Gestern das erste Mal im Gebiet unterhalb Hellengerst Schild mit Totenkopf und dem Vermerk "Radfahren verboten" gesehen. Unfassbar. In einer Hofeinfahrt hat uns der hiesige Bür beobachtet, ob wir ignorieren oder nicht.... Die Tour war zu gut, um sich mit dem massigen Siachen anzulegen, ich hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Hinouf (18. April 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Gestern das erste Mal im Gebiet unterhalb Hellengerst Schild mit Totenkopf und dem Vermerk "Radfahren verboten" gesehen. Unfassbar. In einer Hofeinfahrt hat uns der hiesige Bür beobachtet, ob wir ignorieren oder nicht.... Die Tour war zu gut, um sich mit dem massigen Siachen anzulegen, ich hab da keinen Bock mehr drauf.


Also hat er gewonnen, der massige Siach?


----------



## Hinouf (18. April 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Landwirtschaft/Großgrundbesitzer, Jagd, Forst und Naturschutzbehörden sind sich auf oft näher als man als Außenstehender denkt. Gerade in letzteren  arbeiten in ländlichen Regionen viele Forstleute und Jäger. Die meisten Natueparkranger sind privat Jäger.


Genauso bei uns. Der angestellte Berufsjäger des Großgrundbesitzers ist gleichzeitig Ranger.


----------



## Stucka (18. April 2021)

Allein unser Kopfschütteln vor dem besagten Schild dürfte DEM den Tag versaut  haben.....


----------



## Roedler (18. April 2021)

Wollt´sch quer über den Golfplatz? 

So ein Schild muss man schon wegreißen...

Nahe an Hellengerst oder schon eher Richtung Freundpoltz??


----------



## Stucka (19. April 2021)

@ Rodeler, hab dir direkte Nachricht geschrieben, ist die angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (19. April 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Allein unser Kopfschütteln vor dem besagten Schild dürfte DEM den Tag versaut  haben.....


Fotografieren und dann dumm nachfragen, ob er das Schild aufgestellt hat. Wenn er verneint, fragen ob er denjenigen kennt? Dabei beiläufig erwähnen, dass unrechtmäßig aufgestellte Schilder ganz schön teuer werden können. Freundlich lächeln. Weiterfahren.


----------



## dertutnix (19. April 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> ... Freundlich lächeln. Weiterfahren.


und dann bei der Behörde nachfragen...


----------



## homerjay (19. April 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> und dann bei der Behörde nachfragen...


Genau, denn:

*Art. 57 BAYNatSchG

Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
_ 
(1) ...



(2) Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer
 ...                         

5. die Errichtung von Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 entgegen Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 oder 4 nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt oder durch sonstige Maßnahmen die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts nach Art. 26 Abs. 1 und 2 beeinträchtigt._


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. April 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer


Ohhh - DAS kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht 😳. Weiß jemand, ob so etwas tatsächlich schon mal verhängt wurde?


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. April 2021)

Da gibt es eindeutig tatsächlich ein Vollzugsdefizit.


----------



## NovemberAndMay (19. April 2021)

Wem außer mir ist denn noch aufgefallen, was diesen Winter auf dem Mariaberg gebaut wurde? Da sind ca. 1,5 bis 2 km dieser bestens ausgebauten Forststraße dazugekommen, verzweigt durch den ganzen Wald. Bestehende Trails werden davon geschnitten oder sogar zum Teil überbaut.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2021)

Das ist ja so ein weiterer Treppenwitz: erst großes Getöse weil der "illegale Trail durchs Unterholz" den Wald schädigt - dann plötzlich: Boden wird auf der zigfachen Fläche durch Straße/Premiumwanderweg versiegelt. Das ist dann aber gut weil Wirtschaft undso...


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. April 2021)

NovemberAndMay schrieb:


> Wem außer mir ist denn noch aufgefallen, was diesen Winter auf dem Mariaberg gebaut wurde? Da sind ca. 1,5 bis 2 km dieser bestens ausgebauten Forststraße dazugekommen, verzweigt durch den ganzen Wald. Bestehende Trails werden davon geschnitten oder sogar zum Teil überbaut.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Wollte ich eigentlich auch schon mal schreiben...Teilweise sind die Grabungs- und Verdichtungsmaßnahmen für die "Straße" 8 bis 10m breit. Alles massiv angelegt (für den Schwerlastverkehr). Da muss man wohl für die nächsten Jahre mit einem massiven Kahlschlag rechnen.

Aber den MTBlern auf den Wegen Zerstörung vorwerfen und die Leute mit "Verboten" gegen die Biker aufhetzen. Man merkt aber das auch die Wanderer recht erschrocken über den Umfang der Bauarbeiten sind.


----------



## ralf321 (19. April 2021)

Oh dachte erst das ist der neue Trail. Was macht der eigentlich, ist der auch schon so weit?


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. April 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Oh dachte erst das ist der neue Trail


Genau - von der Oberfläche a super Murmelbahn, fehlen nur noch die Sprünge und Anlieger


----------



## Hauteroute (19. April 2021)

Gehört bestimmt zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikeparks dazu. 
In erster Linie als Rettungs-,Versorgungs- und Shuttleweg.
Und für einen vernünftigen Road-Gap braucht es eben auch eine schöne Road.
Die denken echt an alles. Super.


----------



## BiBaBergler (19. April 2021)

NovemberAndMay schrieb:


> Wem außer mir ist denn noch aufgefallen, was diesen Winter auf dem Mariaberg gebaut wurde? Da sind ca. 1,5 bis 2 km dieser bestens ausgebauten Forststraße dazugekommen, verzweigt durch den ganzen Wald. Bestehende Trails werden davon geschnitten oder sogar zum Teil überbaut.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1253778Anhang anzeigen 1253779



WTF?
Der sensiblen 'Natur' im Nutzwald und den Tieren macht so ne Trasse mit dem vielen Fremdmaterial und Lärm sicherliche viel weniger aus, als ein paar bö-höse MTBler im Wald.
Wasser predigen und Wein trinken seitens der Behörden. Oder wie soll man das verstehen?

Oder vielleicht doch fürs Shutteln mit Gegenverkehr?


----------



## Dan03 (26. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit einer Jagdschule im Allgäu in Kontakt, die bzgl. Mtbĺern eine gute und faire Einstellung pflegt.
Wir haben uns letztens lange unterhalten, über die unterschiedlichen Interessensgemeinschaften (Jäger, Waldbauern, Radler und Wanderer und auch dem Wild) und anscheinend hat unser Gespräch bei meinem Gegenüber noch nachgewirkt.

Tatsächlich habe ich das Angebot erhalten, man könnte online eine Art Seminar abhalten, wie sich Wanderer/Radler in den Wäldern etc. aus Sicht der Jäger richtig verhalten sollten.
Und nein, da geht es nicht darum, keine Trails mehr zu fahren und ab besten auf den geteerten Radlwegen zu bleiben.
Ich habe es erst nicht für möglich gehalten, aber vernünftig geführte Gespräche mit den richtigen Personen, auch von anderen Interessensgemeinschaften, können sehr gewinnbringend sein.

Daher meine Frage: Wie könnte man sowas aufziehen, um eine größere Gruppe von Allgäuer Bikern zu erreichen? Wäre das was für den DIMB - liest da jemand mit?

Klar ist, dass dieser Jäger nicht für alle Jäger spricht, so wie es auch auf Seiten der Biker engstirnige Idi*ten gibt.
Aber es könnte ein Anfang sein.

Freu mich auf Kommentare.

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## BiBaBergler (26. April 2021)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mit einer Jagdschule im Allgäu in Kontakt, die bzgl. Mtbĺern eine gute und faire Einstellung pflegt.
> Wir haben uns letztens lange unterhalten, über die unterschiedlichen Interessensgemeinschaften (Jäger, Waldbauern, Radler und Wanderer und auch dem Wild) und anscheinend hat unser Gespräch bei meinem Gegenüber noch nachgewirkt.
> ...



Hm, könnte ein Schritt sein, Gegenseitig mehr Verständniss zu bekommen.
Soweit mir, vom mitlesen hier bekannt ist, sind @Sun on Tour und @ciao heiko in der DIMB aktiv engagiert.


----------



## ciao heiko (26. April 2021)

Wir haben im Allgäu eine DIMB IG. Ich denke das wäre der erste Ansprechpartner für lokale Gespräche. Nimm da einmal Kontakt auf.








						DIMB IG Allgäu
					

DIMB IG Allgäu




					www.dimb.de
				




Wenn ihr dann Hilfe bei den Fachfragen benötigt, dann helfen wir vom Hauptverband gerne weiter. So haben wir hier einige Infos zu Störökologie.








						Mountainbike Fakten
					

Wie viele Mountainbiker gibt es? Was sind die Wünsche? Welche Auswirkungen hat Mountainbiken?




					www.dimb.de
				




Ich empfehle auch immer gerne die Seite, weil das die offizielle dt. Betrachtungsweise des Sportes ist.





						Mountainbiking
					






					www.natursport.info
				




Die DIMB arbeitet in BW mit im Initiativkreis "Bewusst Wild" wo es um die Aufklärung der Nutzer geht.





						BeWild
					

BeWildâ€¦ eine Initiative fÃ¼r den bewussten Umgang mit Wildtieren und ihrem Lebensraum.



					www.bewusstwild.de
				




Und im Initiativkreis Respekt Wildtiere BW





						Initiativkreis Respekt Wildtiere - Wildtierportal
					






					www.wildtierportal-bw.de
				



Es ist also einiges an Fachwissen bei uns vorhanden.

Und hier gibt es noch einen MTB-News Thread zum Thema





						Jagdfakten
					

bin zufällig auf diesen Website gestoßen   http://www.jagdfakten.at/wie-schuetzt-der-jaeger-das-wild/  :heul::heul:  Jagd Fakten?.....  Das Jagdgesetz schreibt dem Jäger vor, dass er das Wild vor vorsätzlicher Beunruhigung und jeder Verfolgung zu schützen hat. Er hat also dafür Sorge zu tragen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## homerjay (27. April 2021)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mit einer Jagdschule im Allgäu in Kontakt, die bzgl. Mtbĺern eine gute und faire Einstellung pflegt.
> Wir haben uns letztens lange unterhalten, über die unterschiedlichen Interessensgemeinschaften (Jäger, Waldbauern, Radler und Wanderer und auch dem Wild) und anscheinend hat unser Gespräch bei meinem Gegenüber noch nachgewirkt.
> ...


@Stucka , @GlobeT : Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (28. April 2021)

@homerjay @ Dan 03

Klar, Dialog ist immer wichtig - und wenn das konkrete Angebot schon seitens der Jagdschule kommt, annehmen und konkret nachfragen, wie die sich das vorstellen.

Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich diesbezüglich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich war ja einige Jahre in Sonthofen in das Projekt "Radstadt" involviert und hab da einige "legendäre" Veranstaltungen vorbereiten und begleiten dürfen (wer dabei war, z.B. die beiden großen Veranstaltungen im Haus Oberallgäu, die große DIMB Auftaktveranstaltung im Haus Oberallgäu, die kleinere Geschichte damals mit Bikern im Adler etc.) Ich "durfte" bei einigen Meetings der AllgäuGmbH mit dabei sein und hatte auch einige Gespräche wegen Biketracks in Sonthofen mit Wald- und Weidegenossenschaften und deren Vertretern.

Auf einer bestimmten Ebene wurden die Gespräche meistens sachlich und auf Augenhöhe geführt, man war interessiert Lösungen zu finden. Schwierig wurde es, wenn die Gesprächsteilnehmer dann zurück in ihre Verbände und Gruppierungen mussten und dort die Ergebnisse präsentierten.  Da wurden dann Vorfälle aus der Vergangenheit ans Tageslicht gezerrt, aktuelle Missstände angeprangert usw.. Vor einem großen Plenum würde viel davon so nicht gesagt werden, im kleinen Kreis schaut das gleich ganz anders aus. Die "Hardcore-Vertreter" beider Seiten (und da gehören auch einige Biker dazu), werden hier nicht mitlesen, die werden sich auch nicht für die Artikel im "Allgäuer" oder sonst wo interessieren. Die Fronten "draußen" sind extrem verhärtet und das wird in den nächsten Wochen sicher nicht besser werden. Aber wie gesagt, Dialog ist und bleibt wichtig und wenn mit guten Argumenten und der notwendigen Kooperation auch kleine Schritte gegangen werden können, ist das immer förderlich.

Es gibt ja aktuell Bestrebungen, einen MTB-Verein für das Oberallgäu zu gründen, der sich gezielt als Sprachrohr der Biker verstehen und der sich genau um die Thematik kümmern will.


----------



## xrated (29. April 2021)

Was würdet ihr jemand sagen der erwägt nach Kempten zu ziehen und dem Trails sehr wichtig sind, aber der aus der Münchener Ecke kommt?


----------



## Dan03 (30. April 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr jemand sagen der erwägt nach Kempten zu ziehen und dem Trails sehr wichtig sind, aber der aus der Münchener Ecke kommt?


"Bleib in München".


----------



## NovemberAndMay (2. Mai 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr jemand sagen der erwägt nach Kempten zu ziehen und dem Trails sehr wichtig sind, aber der aus der Münchener Ecke kommt?


Für Outdoorsportler, die in ihrer Wohnortwahl frei sind, erscheint es erst einmal logisch, sich im Alpenvorland niederzulassen. Nur haben das in den letzten Jahren schon so viele getan, dass genau die Qualitäten, derentwegen sie hergezogen sind, langsam verloren gehen: Immer mehr "Besucherlenkung",  Dichtestress und explodierende Grundstücks- und Immobilienpreise sind Symptome des Bevölkerungswachstums. Natürlich kann und möchte ich niemandem das Recht absprechen, sich im Allgäu oder im südlichen Oberbayern niederzulassen, aber ich möchte doch zu bedenken geben, dass es anderswo Geheimtipps gibt, die sich insbesondere für Biker doch besser eignen: Der Bayerische Wald, die Oberpfalz, Oberfranken. Niedrigere Bevölkerungsdichte, viel mehr und vor allem großräumigere unerschlossene Natur, und das bikefreundliche Tschechien nur wenige Kilometer entfernt. Die Grundstückspreise sind lächerlich niedrig; ein Haus zu bauen, wird dort auch in zehn Jahren noch kein Problem sein. Hier im Allgäu schon.
Es kann sich also für einen ortsungebundenen Münchner durchaus lohnen, sich in der genau entgegengesetzten Richtung umzusehen.


----------



## PikayHoSo (2. Mai 2021)

Thomas du siehst schon - die Allgaier möchten lieber unter sich bleiben ....


----------



## Roedler (2. Mai 2021)

Man ist Allgäuer oder man wird es nie!


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2021)

Also rein von der Trailqualität und Lage dürfte wohl Freiburg bzw der Schüdschwarzwald das Nonplusultra in Deutschland sein. Dazu noch Alpen, Vogesen, schwäbische Alb und Pfalz in wenigen Stunden erreichbar.


----------



## Orby (2. Mai 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr jemand sagen der erwägt nach Kempten zu ziehen und dem Trails sehr wichtig sind, aber der aus der Münchener Ecke kommt?


KE selbst ist eher überschaubar.
Gibt schon ein paar nette Sachen bei uns. Sonthofen, Isny, Füssen etc. 
Dort plane ich meine Runden eher auf die letzten Abendstunden, also mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen am Auto wieder. Halte an wenn Leute unterwegs sind, Grüße nett und hab keine Probleme. 

Wenn man um 6:50 am Grenztunnel ist, dann bist auch kur vor 9 Uhr am Reschen. Davos, Sölden, Vingschau, Bozen, Kronplatz, Brixen alles in 2-3 Stunden erreichbar wenn man die Uhrzeit etwas plant.


----------



## xrated (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn man es sich die Lage frei aussuchen könnte, würde ich auch wo anders hingehen.
Ich wohne nur 50min weg von Kempten.
Das Problem mit den Preisen hat man überall wo auch wirtschaftlich etwas läuft und die Immobilienpreise sind seit ein paar Jahren sowieso ausser Kontrolle. 
Und das Problem mit den Trails speziell seit Corona ist auch nichts was nur im Allgäu ist.
Scheinbar regt man sich aber nur in Deutschland über Biker auf.

So wie ich das sehe muss es wohl in Sonthofen und Immenstadt im Sommer ziemlich überlaufen sein, ich mags auch eher ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (2. Mai 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Scheinbar regt man sich aber nur in Deutschland über Biker auf


Jein - Deutschland natürlich speziell, Land der Dichten und Nörgler, aber auch andere Länder sind bei weitem nicht konfliktfrei- selbst gelobte Länder wie Italien, Schweiz oder USA. Da darf man sich keinen Illusionen hingeben


----------



## Stucka (2. Mai 2021)

@PikhayHoSo - da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Das eigene touristische Wohlfühlfeeling beim Trip in anderen Regionen mindert oft den Blick hinter die Kulissen. Wenn man mit den lokalen Bikern in Tirol, Vinschgau, in Graubünden usw. spricht und auch mal so hinhört, was die Vermieter, die Bergbauern, die Obstbauern zu ihren hochgepriesenen Regionen so sagen, hab ich manchmal das Gefühl "das kenne ich doch irgendwo her"...Es gibt überall diese Konflikte, mal heftiger, mal weniger heftig. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass es dort nicht so viele selbsternannte "Hilfssheriffs" gibt wie bei uns, die einen auf Bikeverbote und ihre ach so hohen Kurabgaben etc. hinweisen. Da ist der Tourismus halt die ganz große Geldquelle, ohne die nicht viel (oder besser nix) laufen würde. Und wenn man dann doch angepflaumt wird, ist die Chance sehr groß, dass es sich um eigene Landsleute handelt. Das ist ja auch hier bei uns im Oberallgäu weit verbreitet - man wird als einheimischer, eher moderat und nicht auf Stress eingestellter Biker von Tagestouristen belehrt, wo man wie und warum zu Kurbeln hat


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Mai 2021)

Hab selbst in Kempten wie auch Freiburg gewohnt - Trails??? Ganz klar Freiburg, da gibt es so viele dass selbst einheimische biker nach 25 Jahren noch Neue vor ihrer Haustür entdecken, und das Ganze ohne Gatter  Dazu kannst du das ganze Jahr fahren und im Winter bsp. Vormittags Skifahren und nachmittags Radfahren gehen. Dann rüber in die Vogesen oder ein Trip ins Hochgebirge der Schweiz... Die beiden Locations sind nicht zu vergleichen


----------



## Stucka (6. Mai 2021)

Sehr interessantes und positives Statement der Landrätin heute im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt! Frage: Da wäre noch der Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern. Wie wollen Sie den lösen?

Antwort: Gibt es da wirklich ein großes Problem? Die Mehrheit der Radler und Wanderer kommt gut miteinander aus, weil es auch schon Regeln gibt, an die sich die meisten Radler halten. Ich halte es für schwierig, wegen einiger, weniger Personen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, alles zu verbieten. Wir müssen ein adäquates Angebot schaffen, aber dürfen nicht alles reglementieren oder kategorisch verbieten.


----------



## MC² (6. Mai 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes und positives Statement der Landrätin heute im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt! Frage: Da wäre noch der Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern. Wie wollen Sie den lösen?
> 
> Antwort: Gibt es da wirklich ein großes Problem? Die Mehrheit der Radler und Wanderer kommt gut miteinander aus, weil es auch schon Regeln gibt, an die sich die meisten Radler halten. Ich halte es für schwierig, wegen einiger, weniger Personen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, alles zu verbieten. Wir müssen ein adäquates Angebot schaffen, aber dürfen nicht alles reglementieren oder kategorisch verbieten.


Interessant, kannst du da vielleicht bitte ein Foto einstellen?


----------



## homerjay (6. Mai 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes und positives Statement der Landrätin heute im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt! Frage: Da wäre noch der Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern. Wie wollen Sie den lösen?
> 
> Antwort: Gibt es da wirklich ein großes Problem? Die Mehrheit der Radler und Wanderer kommt gut miteinander aus, weil es auch schon Regeln gibt, an die sich die meisten Radler halten. Ich halte es für schwierig, wegen einiger, weniger Personen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, alles zu verbieten. Wir müssen ein adäquates Angebot schaffen, aber dürfen nicht alles reglementieren oder kategorisch verbieten.


Passend dazu gabs auch News von ihrem ehemaligen Gegenkandidaten:








						DOSB: Aufstand gegen Alfons Hörmann - Offener Brief schildert »Kultur der Angst«
					

DOSB-Beschäftigte erheben offenbar schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Verbandsspitze. Unter Präsident Alfons Hörmann wären gerade Mitarbeiterinnen »mental und psychisch über die Grenze des Belastbaren« gebracht worden.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (6. Mai 2021)




----------



## ralf321 (26. Mai 2021)

Da will man ja gleich sein Urlaub buchen.  😅
Edit
Und das Video https://www.allgaeu.de/naturbiken


----------



## hans7 (27. Mai 2021)

Forststraße hoch, Forststraße runter haha


----------



## ralf321 (28. Mai 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Da will man ja gleich sein Urlaub buchen.  😅


In der neuen Mountainbike liegt ein Flyer bei mit Karte und Routen zum Naturbiken.


----------



## Stetox (28. Mai 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> In der neuen Mountainbike liegt ein Flyer bei mit Karte und Routen zum Naturbiken.


Danke für den Tipp 👍


----------



## ralf321 (28. Mai 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp 👍


Musst dich beeilen vor es auf den Strecken voll wird 😂


----------



## Hinouf (28. Mai 2021)

Die Renter mit den E-Bikes werden die Strecken schon nutzen.


----------



## Oshiki (28. Mai 2021)

Da werden die Trails im Allgäu geschont. Meist Anteil Pfad: 0%
Geil!


----------



## hans7 (29. Mai 2021)

Allgaeu: Naturbiken im Allgäu
					






					www.allgaeu.de
				




So sieht dann die Vorstellung aus und die Klientel.
Eher touristische Genussbiker, spricht absolut nichts dagegen, fahre ich auch manchmal ganz gern, aber Trails sind und bleiben Mangelware.

Muss mich doch korrigieren: wenn man die Karte anschaut sind durchaus anspruchsvolle Touren dabei, also auf den ersten Blick. Auch wenn das jetzt Österreich ist





Edit: gerade gesehen, das es oben bereits gepostet wurde.


----------



## Roedler (29. Mai 2021)

Schnell zu erkennen das da sehr unbedarfte am Werk waren. 
Es wird auch nur einmal "Mountainbike" erwähnt, sonst wird immer von Radfahren geschrieben. Und das ist es dann auch, bisschen gemütlich mit dem Motorrad von Fresssation zu Fressstation!

Auswahl Radfahren im Allgäu, Radrunde Allgäu, Rennrad, Radgeschichten und Naturbiken.
Was immer Naturbiken ist?
Fakt ist, sie wollen Massen an einfachen gut lenkbaren Gästen, denen werden die Wege asphalttiert, Systemgastronomie vor den Latz gebaut und alles schön vorgekaut.....
Pfuideibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2021)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Die Renter mit den E-Bikes werden die Strecken schon nutzen.


Da sind die mit einer Mountainbike-Beilage aber recht genau auf Zielgruppe zugegangen :d


----------



## ralf321 (29. Mai 2021)

Na spätesten wenn die Gäste die 2 Tour gemacht haben suchen sie sich anderes. Das produziert nur noch mehr Ärger, weil viel mehr los ist.


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bin eine Woche hier im schönen Oberstdorf und wollte mal fragen, ob es tolle Tipps für Trails gibt? Gerne flowig, wurzelig, steinig, auch uphill...können auch sehr gerne längere Touren sein! Freu mich über jeden Tipp! Liebe Grüße Janine


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Juni 2021)

Und Janine, schon ein paar Tipps bekommen? Für etwas weiter nördlich könnte ich sonst ein paar Tipps anbieten.


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (1. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Und Janine, schon ein paar Tipps bekommen? Für etwas weiter nördlich könnte ich sonst ein paar Tipps anbieten.


Gerne her damit! 👍🏼


----------



## McDreck (1. Juni 2021)

Man teilt heutzutage nichts mehr online, weil sonst die Heuschrecken kommen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Juni 2021)

Daher PN, aber das was ich vorschlagen würde, findet man eh mit etwas Suche auf den einschlägigen Portalen


----------



## McDreck (1. Juni 2021)

PN oder nicht, die Locals sind halt nicht mehr sonderlich erpicht darauf Tipps zu geben. Deswegen darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn nix kommt.


----------



## JanineOnNomad5 (1. Juni 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> PN oder nicht, die Locals sind halt nicht mehr sonderlich erpicht darauf Tipps zu geben. Deswegen darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn nix kommt.


Kenn das gut. Ich wohn im Schwarzwald und dahingehend sieht es bei uns ähnlich aus. Aber die Trails, die wirklich Spaß machen, sind ja meistens für die „breiten Massen“ eh nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (1. Juni 2021)

JanineOnNomad5 schrieb:


> Kenn das gut. Ich wohn im Schwarzwald und dahingehend sieht es bei uns ähnlich aus. Aber die Trails, die wirklich Spaß machen, sind ja meistens für die „breiten Massen“ eh nichts.


Dank immer besseren Material und mehr Zeit zum Trainieren, gibt es leider auch massig Leut, welche die anspruchsvolleren Wege packen. Und selbst wenn die Sachen eigentlich nicht gepackt würden, werden sie gefahren und dabei runtergeritten. Also ist ein wenig Vorsicht beim Publizieren sicher angebracht.


----------



## hometrails (1. Juni 2021)

Grüße an die Allgäu-Experten! Ich bin in einigen Wochen am Bodensee, allerdings nur mit dem Rennrad. Gern würde ich einen Abstecher nach Oberstdorf machen und das Rappenalptal so weit es geht hinauf fahren.

2 Fragen:

1) Macht das mit dem RR überhaupt Sinn oder zuviel nicht asphaltiert, zuviel Gravel? Wenn ja, bis wohin kommt man in etwa?









						Alpe Haldenwang: Rennradfahren und Rennradtouren | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Rennradtouren zum Highlight Alpe Haldenwang in Warth, Bregenzerwald. Plan eine Tour zum Rennradfahren und fahr mit deinem Rennrad.




					www.komoot.de
				




2) Gibt es überhaupt bewirtschaftete Hütten? (Öffnung wg. COVID mal außen vor)


Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Hinouf (1. Juni 2021)

hometrails schrieb:


> Grüße an die Allgäu-Experten! Ich bin in einigen Wochen am Bodensee, allerdings nur mit dem Rennrad. Gern würde ich einen Abstecher nach Oberstdorf machen und das Rappenalptal so weit es geht hinauf fahren.
> 
> 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...


Einige bei uns fahren eine verkürzte Lechtalrunde über den Schrofenpass. Für mich wärs nix. Fahr lieber die Klassische.


----------



## Stucka (3. Juni 2021)

@hometrails. Das ist sogar eine der schönsten Rennradstrecken im Allgäu. Durchgehend asphaltiert bis zum Talschluß. Ab da gehts Richtung Schrofenpass hoch. Phänomenales Tal. Entlang der Strecke kommen einige bewirtschaftete Hütten. Kurz vor dem Talschluß die "Schwarze Hütte". Einige saftige Rampen drin. Früh starten, da die Strecke jetzt auch von der elekrobetriebenen Fraktion entdeckt wurde. Natürlich auch Wanderer/Spaziergänger, die aber im vorderen Bereich. Ohne Mitnahme vom Schrofenpass musst halt auf gleichem Weg zurück. Wenn Schrofenpass, Bergschuhe in Rucksack und auf längere Schiebe/Tragepassage einstellen. Kann dir per pn bei Bedarf Bilder/Stravatrack schicken


----------



## hometrails (3. Juni 2021)

Klasse, danke euch! Ich lasse den Teil da in der Planung drin. Schrofenpass selbst ist nichts für mich, da würde ich das MTB nehmen. Ich komme aus Lindau mit dem RR nach Oberstdorf über den Riedbergpass. Start bei Sonnenaufgang. Der Plan war nach kurzem Sightseeing in Oberstdorf auf einer Hütte im Rappenalptal einzukehren und dann über den Rohrmoospass zurück. Das sind dann schon über 170 km und mehr als 3000 hm. Reicht für mich. Jetzt bleibt noch die Planung der ganzen Grenzübertritte wg. Covid.

Edit: Der Dativ ist dem... okay, 5 Euro ins Phrasenschwein.


----------



## Stucka (3. Juni 2021)

Bin gestern Rohrmoos/Hittisau/Riefensberg/Alpsee gefahren. Null Kontrollen, weder raus aus D noch rein AT. Da hast dir sehr strammes Paket vorgenommen, allen Respek💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (6. Juni 2021)

Viele schreiben immer das sie nie oder kaum Probleme mit Wanderern, Jägern, Älplern oder Förstern haben.
Ich bin jetzt kein Trailrüpel und nehme sicherlich Rücksicht auf Wanderer.... und natürlich auf Natur, Tiere .... und suche mir die Zeiten und Wege schon auch bewusst aus, aber ich habe regelmäßig Händel. Mal gelassen mal angeregt mal mehr....
Liegt es daran, dass sich die Leute an Einzelne eher ran-trauen als an Gruppen von MTB´ler?
Am Donnerstag gleich unterhalb der Schneegrenze dem Jäger mit Hund und seiner Frau begegnet.
"Er will hier nicht Streiten, aber ich wisse schon das ich hier nicht fahren darf!?" War eine angenehme "Anmache", nichts aggressives. Als Argument kam unter anderem natürlich das ich die Wege zerstöre..
Blick nach oben und unten ergab felsiges Gestein, er schnallte schnell was ich damit bezwecken wollte... war dann auch eher ein normales Gespräch..
Nur die Frau war etwas giftig...., aber wir haben uns dann nett verabschiedet.

Beim Heimradeln mit schlechtem Gewissen, da ja Landschaftsschutz...durchs Tiefenberger-Moos.
Und das Gewissen gleich beruhigt, die haben nun die Wege auf 1,5 Meter verbreitert und eine Bitumenartige/Brechsand- Schicht aufgebracht. Noch keine Schilder... 




Ach, in Imberg haben sie die Treppenabfahrt wohl E-Biketauglich gemacht. (Im Sonthofner war gestanden das sie die Kehre an der Kapp´l machen..)
Den Hangweg vom Hexenhäuschen/Gschwend haben sie auch extrem Ausgebaut... noch keine Schildchen...


----------



## Stucka (7. Juni 2021)

Hmmm. Das ist so eine Sache. Manchmal meine ich schon auch, wenn wir im Rudel unterwegs sind, ist die Hemmschwelle schon eine andere, einen anzumaulen, als wenn man alleine irgendwo rumtingelt. So saloppe Sprüche kommen auch öfters aus Wanderer-Gruppen, da fühlt man sich halt stärker. Heute wurde mir vom Inhaber einer Bikewerkstatt ein Foto von einem Zettel gezeigt, der einem Biker in Berghofen am Parkplatz ans Auto geheftet wurde. Übelstes Material. So in etwa "verpisst euch, ihr Waldbiker, wir wollen Euch hier nicht" Auf der Rückseite die Drohung (sinngemäß) "es kann auch mal was passieren" oder so ähnlich. Ich war echt geschockt, so weit geht das schon. Ich würde genau dieses Foto der Presse zuspielen und sogar über eine Anzeige nachdenken. Vielleicht kennt Jemand die Schrift, dann könnte man dem Typen mal eine hinfahren, aber so richtig. Ob und was gemacht wird oder nicht, liegt natürlich am Adressaten der Drohung, der auch das Bild gemacht hat. Frustrierend zur Zeit. Wir zahlen natürlich auch die Zeche für den hohen Betrieb im Gelände in den letzten Wochen und den Frevel, den manche Bikegenossen hier hinterlassen....


----------



## Stucka (7. Juni 2021)

@ Roedler: das Bild aus dem Tiefenberger Moos wäre doch eine Anfrage an die Gemeinde Ofterschwang wert. Auf die Bikeverbotschilder da warte ich seit Jahren, weil das die Wanderwege der Pelzträger-Klientel Sonnenalp sind.


----------



## homerjay (7. Juni 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir vom Inhaber einer Bikewerkstatt ein Foto von einem Zettel gezeigt, der einem Biker in Berghofen am Parkplatz ans Auto geheftet wurde. Übelstes Material. So in etwa "verpisst euch, ihr Waldbiker, wir wollen Euch hier nicht" Auf der Rückseite die Drohung (sinngemäß) "es kann auch mal was passieren" oder so ähnlich. Ich war echt geschockt, so weit geht das schon. Ich würde genau dieses Foto der Presse zuspielen und sogar über eine Anzeige nachdenken. Vielleicht kennt Jemand die Schrift, dann könnte man dem Typen mal eine hinfahren, aber so richtig. Ob und was gemacht wird oder nicht, liegt natürlich am Adressaten der Drohung, der auch das Bild gemacht hat.


Ohne den Zettel jetzt genau zu kennen, das dürfte eine versuchte Nötigung (§ 240 StGB) bzw. Bedrohung (§ 241 StGB) darstellen und sowas gehört angezeigt.
Zumal in der Gegend wohl auch schon Nagelfallen aufgestellt wurden, habe ich zumindest gehört.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Juni 2021)

Tja dieses Jahr machts echt oft keinen Spaß mehr. Am schwarzen Grat an sämtlichen Traileinstiegen Bäume markiert; Barrieren und Schilder am Buron bzw bei Wertach; in Oberstdorf an einem gebauten Trail die Bäume mit Totenköpfen bemalt; die Forst Autobahn am Mariaberg nachdem das Jahre lang so ein Drama war, dass da mit dem MTB der Wald zerstört wird; auf gefühlt jeder Tour egal wo dumme Sprüche, meistens von älteren Wanderern natürlich trotz dem üblichen zuvorkommendem Verhalten unsererseits...und im Anhang die schon diskutierte Krönung.


----------



## Bench (7. Juni 2021)

Hier dieses Jahr noch nix dergleichen erlebt, wie auch die letzten Jahre.
Aber war dieses Jahr aufgrund bescheidenen Wetters auch noch net so viel unterwegs.


----------



## Roedler (8. Juni 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> @ Roedler: das Bild aus dem Tiefenberger Moos wäre doch eine Anfrage an die Gemeinde Ofterschwang wert. Auf die Bikeverbotschilder da warte ich seit Jahren, weil das die Wanderwege der Pelzträger-Klientel Sonnenalp sind.


Du meinst zwecks Wegebau im Landschaftsschutzgebiet?
Die sind zu 80% fertig, ändern wird es nichts. Eine fadenscheinige Erklärung brauch ich auch nicht.
Was wäre der Benefit?


----------



## Roedler (8. Juni 2021)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Tja dieses Jahr machts echt oft keinen Spaß mehr. Am schwarzen Grat an sämtlichen Traileinstiegen Bäume markiert; Barrieren und Schilder am Buron bzw bei Wertach; in Oberstdorf an einem gebauten Trail die Bäume mit Totenköpfen bemalt; die Forst Autobahn am Mariaberg nachdem das Jahre lang so ein Drama war, dass da mit dem MTB der Wald zerstört wird; auf gefühlt jeder Tour egal wo dumme Sprüche, meistens von älteren Wanderern natürlich trotz dem üblichen zuvorkommendem Verhalten unsererseits...und im Anhang die schon diskutierte Krönung.



Beim Trail Z´Oberschtdorf war nur eine Frage der Zeit, es ist auch kein Wanderweg und wurde schon von uns MTB´ler rausgefahren. Genau in der Gegend gibt es sogar zwecks Skifahren Probleme... Totenköpfe sind halt aber auch nicht wie man intelligent handelt. Aber ein bisschen an der Nase müssen wir uns da schon nehmen.


----------



## Janosch23 (8. Juni 2021)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Am schwarzen Grat an sämtlichen Traileinstiegen Bäume markiert


Da habe ich letzte Woche nichts gesehen, aber auch nicht darauf geachtet. Inwiefern sollten uns "markierte" Bäume auch stören?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Juni 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Da habe ich letzte Woche nichts gesehen, aber auch nicht darauf geachtet. Inwiefern sollten uns "markierte" Bäume auch stören?


Ist halt nicht unwahrscheinlich dass die wieder vor den Traileinstiegen gefällt werden, ist da ja schon ab und zu vorgekommen. Ich hatte bloß mal das Bedürfnis hier über meine Erfahrungen und das generell Empfinden zu dem Thema dieses Jahr etwas Luft zu lassen, war vielleicht bissl wenig objektiv..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juni 2021)

Ist mir letzten Freitag auch aufgefallen. Sind alle mit einem Kreuz gekennzeichnet (wie Bäume die man zum fällen markiert).
Wäre natürlich richtig im Sinne der Umwelt, haufen Bäume zu fällen damit die bösen Biker nicht mehr im Wald fahren...


----------



## Janosch23 (8. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Sind alle mit einem Kreuz gekennzeichnet (wie Bäume die man zum fällen markiert).


Jetzt wir ein Schuh draus mit "markiert".
Das ist mir am SG schon auch öfter aufgefallen, dass bei Fällarbeiten gerade auf den Trails die Bäume lange liegen bleiben und nichts freigeschnitten wird. Kann natürlich reiner Zufall sein ...


----------



## 0815oderso (8. Juni 2021)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Tja dieses Jahr machts echt oft keinen Spaß mehr. Am schwarzen Grat an sämtlichen Traileinstiegen Bäume markiert; Barrieren und Schilder am Buron bzw bei Wertach; in Oberstdorf an einem gebauten Trail die Bäume mit Totenköpfen bemalt; die Forst Autobahn am Mariaberg nachdem das Jahre lang so ein Drama war, dass da mit dem MTB der Wald zerstört wird; auf gefühlt jeder Tour egal wo dumme Sprüche, meistens von älteren Wanderern natürlich trotz dem üblichen zuvorkommendem Verhalten unsererseits...und im Anhang die schon diskutierte Krönung.


Wurde das angezeigt? Oder publiziert? Zum Beispiel unter dem naturradln Beitrag auf Facebook? Bike Zeitung? Stadt sonthofen? Etc…?


----------



## Spmax (8. Juni 2021)

Die markierten Bäume am Schwarzen Grat sind mir auch schon aufgefallen und in letzter Zeit auch wieder viele Äste die quer über die Wege gelegt werden....


----------



## Toni Dark (10. Juni 2021)

Als direkter Anwohner eines Trails kann ich nur sagen, dass die Anzahl an Nutzern durch die E-Bikes und Corona die kritische Grenze hier im Allgäu deutlich überschritten hat. Deshalb haben wir halt auch Gegenreaktionen. Sinnvoll ist das nicht, aber so ist es halt.

Am schwarzen Grat wunderts mich schon lange, dass man den Wildwuchs an Trails zulässt. Die werden ziemlich sicher mit Bäumen zugebaut. 

passt in jeden Rucksack: https://radetools.com/Razorsaw-FD-20T-Gyokucho-Japansaege-Saege-klappbar-Klinge-200-mm/1100139

Brauch ich fast häufiger als das normale Multitool.


----------



## ralf321 (1. Juli 2021)

Ist Mountainbike nun gleich ebike?
Kann den Artikel leider nicht lesen.
az plus

Für mehr Sicherheit: Oberstaufen plant Übungsstrecke für Mountainbiker

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...t-übungsstrecke-für-mountainbiker_arid-305710


----------



## Hauteroute (2. Juli 2021)

Super Foto - ohne Helm🤦‍♀️
Unten am Hündle ist dafür eine Fläche vorgesehen.


----------



## Shonzo (2. Juli 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Brauch ich fast häufiger als das normale Multitool.


Ob das so sinnvoll ist?

Um offizielle Wanderwege nach nem Sturm freizumachen ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
Wenn illegale Trails versperrt werden und man die mit ner Säge wieder frei macht, ist das Öl is Feuer gießen.


----------



## homerjay (2. Juli 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Super Foto - ohne Helm🤦‍♀️
> Unten am Hündle ist dafür eine Fläche vorgesehen.


Genau das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht: E-Biker im Wheelie ohne Helm, schlimmer geht`s eigentlich kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (2. Juli 2021)

Shonzo schrieb:


> Ob das so sinnvoll ist?
> 
> Um offizielle Wanderwege nach nem Sturm freizumachen ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
> Wenn illegale Trails versperrt werden und man die mit ner Säge wieder frei macht, ist das Öl is Feuer gießen.


Die Wege die ich freimache sind alle legal und in Wanderkarten eingezeichnet. Mittlerweile ist es ein Trend geworden mit Bäumen, Ästen o.ä. Barrieren zu bauen. Damit der Wanderweg dann in  Vergessenheit gerät und zuwächst. 

Blöderweise führt das dann aber zu Trampelpfaden und illegalen Strecken. Deshalb schneide ich legale Strecken einfach frei.


----------



## ralf321 (2. Juli 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Super Foto - ohne Helm🤦‍♀️
> Unten am Hündle ist dafür eine Fläche vorgesehen.


Ah das links vom Parkplatz. Schon gewundert was das wird. 

Und nach dem Training geht’s am Hübdlw gleich auf den Wegen hoch.


----------



## Hauteroute (2. Juli 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Ah das links vom Parkplatz. Schon gewundert was das wird.
> 
> Und nach dem Training geht’s am Hübdlw gleich auf den Wegen hoch.


Im Staufner Blättle vom April wird hier kurz was erwähnt im Bereich Hündle.
Wenn ich jetzt aber nochmals den Bericht aus #2258 lese, steht da was vom "Rainwald."
Das wäre natürlich ein cooles Gelände mit ungleich mehr Potential.
Aber die Nutzergruppe steht ja schon im dritten Satz fest.
D.h. es wird für die allermeisten aus der Gegend *uninteressant**.*


----------



## Hauteroute (2. Juli 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Die Wege die ich freimache sind alle legal und in Wanderkarten eingezeichnet. Mittlerweile ist es ein Trend geworden mit Bäumen, Ästen o.ä. Barrieren zu bauen. Damit der Wanderweg dann in  Vergessenheit gerät und zuwächst.
> 
> Blöderweise führt das dann aber zu Trampelpfaden und illegalen Strecken. Deshalb schneide ich legale Strecken einfach frei.


Dein Ansatz ist gut. Den hatte ich auch. Seit diesem Jahr mache ich das offiziell.


----------



## Hauteroute (3. Juli 2021)

Falls es jemanden interessiert.
Seit kurzem auf Instagram: #wegecrew


----------



## Coal_Master (5. Juli 2021)

Am 18.07.2021 kommt bei Bergauf Bergab ein aktuell abgedrehter Bericht über das momentane Angebot für Biker im Raum Oberallgäu/Sonthofen.
Darsteller u.a. Henning Werth, unsere Landrätin Indra Baier-Müller und eine nette Familie aus Blaichach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (5. Juli 2021)

nette Familie klingt schon mal seeehr vielversprechend


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Juli 2021)

da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## seven21 (5. Juli 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Da habe ich letzte Woche nichts gesehen, aber auch nicht darauf geachtet. Inwiefern sollten uns "markierte" Bäume auch stören?


Die Bäume wurden vom Eigentümer markiert. Alle markierten Wege sollen gesperrt werden. Allerdings nicht nur per Schild, sondern komplett rückgebaut und wenn nötig mit Bäumen blockiert.

Der einzige Trail der nicht markiert wurde ist der Richtung Bolsternang und der Richtung Wehrlang, weil die in städtischem Wald liegen. Wobei auch Wehrlang sicherlich auf der Kippe steht.

Grund ist eine zu starke Frequentierung. Dazu sind der neue Ranger Adelegg, der Förster und die ansässigen MTB-Vereine in Kontakt. Inoffiziell ist auch die starke E-Bike Zunahme inkl. Uphill-Trail Schuld. Offiziell natürlich nur allgemein die MTB-Zunahme. Hilfreich war auch nicht, dass einige Idioten die Trails (eigentlich Wanderwege) freigeschnitten und von natürlichen Hindernissen befreit haben (hierbei meine ich ausdrücklich nicht normale Trailpflege), um noch einfacher und schneller runterbolzen zu können. Hier vor allem ab Schletter Richtung Sandstein und dann in Verlängerung zum Parkplatz.

Der Eigentümer möchte wohl entschädigt werden, da wir in der Form, wie es gerade stattfindet wohl den Wert seines Waldes reduzieren. Die Gemeinden werden das aber wohl nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Spmax (5. Juli 2021)

Klingt garnicht gut....


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Juli 2021)

klingt zum 🤮



seven21 schrieb:


> Der Eigentümer möchte wohl entschädigt werden, da wir in der Form, wie es gerade stattfindet wohl den Wert seines Waldes reduzieren.


Da frag ich mich ernsthaft aus welchen Gründen das sein soll?
Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen wie man wirklich so größe Schäden verursachen kann, d.h. das sie relevant sind oder hat man ganze Bäume auf/um den Trails/ Wanderwegen gefällt?


----------



## seven21 (5. Juli 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> klingt zum 🤮
> 
> 
> Da frag ich mich ernsthaft aus welchen Gründen das sein soll?
> Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen wie man wirklich so größe Schäden verursachen kann, d.h. das sie relevant sind oder hat man ganze Bäume auf/um den Trails/ Wanderwegen gefällt?


Nein, geht wohl allgemein um die vielen Trails. Adelegg ist ja da fast schon ein kleines Mekka. Und durch die viele Nutzung (Schäden spielen wohl eine untergeordnete Rolle) ist der Wald laut einem Gutachten weniger wert. Und da der Wald ein reines Anlageobjekt ist, will der Besitzer das berücksichtigt haben.

Forst und Ranger sind da dagegen eher entspannt und sehen im MTBler weniger ein Problem. Das die Trails innerhalb der letzten 2-3 Jahre alle leider kaputtgefahren sind, nachdem sie vorher 20 Jahre schadlos überstanden hatten, spielt auch keine Rolle. Wanderer sind ja sowieso fast nur auf den Forststraßen unterwegs.


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Klarstellung.

Wald als Anlageobjekt hab ich bis dahin auch noch nie gehört.
Also will man einfach nur wieder den Pöbel aus dem Wald haben.


----------



## seven21 (5. Juli 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Also will man einfach nur wieder den Pöbel aus dem Wald haben.


Darauf läuft es raus. Pöbel raus oder halt einfach Geld dafür, dass der Pöbel im Wald bleiben darf.


----------



## Toni Dark (5. Juli 2021)

Lasst mich raten wer der Eigentümer ist?!? Vll fängt der Name mit Waldburg an und hört mit Zeil auf?


----------



## seven21 (5. Juli 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten wer der Eigentümer ist?!? Vll fängt der Name mit Waldburg an und hört mit Zeil auf?


Nein in dem Fall nicht. Eher eine Name den man vom Flugzeugbau kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (5. Juli 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Nein in dem Fall nicht. Eher eine Name den man vom Flugzeugbau kennt


Würde auf die Familie tippen, wo die Jugendlichen während Corona auf der Hütte bis 6 Uhr morgens den Wald beschallt haben mit der Party.


----------



## seven21 (5. Juli 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Würde auf die Familie tippen, wo die Jugendlichen während Corona auf der Hütte bis 6 Uhr morgens den Wald beschallt haben mit der Party.


Davon hab ich nix mitbekommen. Aber ja dem Besitzer gehört die große Hütte an der Zengerles Alp.


----------



## Orby (5. Juli 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Davon hab ich nix mitbekommen. Aber ja dem Besitzer gehört die große Hütte an der Zengerles Alp.


Ich kenne die Familie nicht auch nicht die Hütte. Wer aber zu Corona Zeiten den Wald beschallen kann mit einer Party, muss wohl wichtige Freunde haben, vermutlich.


----------



## HawG (6. Juli 2021)

Der Streit um den Wald

Tagesschau ......


----------



## Maxi19995 (6. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand die aktuelle Situation was an der Nagelfluhkette aktuell noch erlaubt ist? Speziell am Mittag würde mich interessieren...

Danke!


----------



## $tealth (6. Juli 2021)

Wegen dem Mittag könnte man bei der dortigen Bahn mal anfragen- die haben früher immer Bikes mit hoch genommen.


----------



## Coal_Master (7. Juli 2021)

Hier der Vorabschnitt von Bergauf Bergab:


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. Juli 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Hier der Vorabschnitt von Bergauf Bergab:


es ist doch schön zu sehen, was man mit gemeinsamen Feindbildern alles erreichen kann


----------



## Toni Dark (7. Juli 2021)

Also einfach mal mit nem 6er oben am Schlösschen klingeln?!?

Klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fex (14. Juli 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Nein in dem Fall nicht. Eher eine Name den man vom Flugzeugbau kennt


ja, der einstige Flugzeugbauer aus Oberpfaffenhofen hat dort große Liegenschaften und sträubt sich auch vehement gegen jegliche Veränderung des Staus Quo. Ob das die Wiederfreilegung von einst offenen und dann unsinnig aufgeforsteten Weideflächen ist oder die Freigabe von Wegstrecken bei der Planung des Allgäu-Radwegenetzes ist, überall legt man sich quer! Meine Frau war bei den Planungsveranstaltungen dabei und als einstiger "Local" zur Mitarbeit eingeladen und kann ein Lied davon singen. Die wollen ihr Jagdrevier pflegen und dabei stört der Pöbel!
Leider ist das Stromfahrrad tatsächlich zur neuen Landplage geworden! Da holzen plötzlich Leute durchs Geräusch, wo sich einst die Spreu vom Weizen trennte, frei von jeglichen eingespielten und bewährten Verhaltensregeln im alpinen Raum. Da wird nicht gerüßt, sondern eher noch ignoriert. Da wird rücksichtslos an mit Kleinkindern wandernden vorbeigeholzt, was das Zeug hält. Und das Adelegg Wegenetz lädt anscheinend besonders dazu ein


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Juli 2021)




----------



## pib (15. Juli 2021)

Liegen die Bäume denn schon nieder am schwarzen Grat? Bild ist ca. 3 Wochen alt.


----------



## seven21 (15. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Liegen die Bäume denn schon nieder am schwarzen Grat? Bild ist ca. 3 Wochen alt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1308401


Nein, akut ist es nicht. Das kann noch dauern. Aktuell ist noch alles fahrbar ins dank der Markierungen sind fast alle trails leicht zu finden


----------



## pib (16. Juli 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Nein, akut ist es nicht. Das kann noch dauern. Aktuell ist noch alles fahrbar ins dank der Markierungen sind fast alle trails leicht zu finden



Gut.

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Besser, größer, greller könnte ein Traileinstieg nicht makiert werden.


----------



## ralf321 (16. Juli 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Am 18.07.2021 kommt bei Bergauf Bergab ein aktuell abgedrehter Bericht über das momentane Angebot für Biker im Raum Oberallgäu/Sonthofen.
> Darsteller u.a. Henning Werth, unsere Landrätin Indra Baier-Müller und eine nette Familie aus Blaichach.



Bereits Online:

Bergauf-Bergab | 18.07.2021​Wandern, Mountainbiken, Natur: Vom Miteinander in den Bergen​
BR Fernsehen
18.07.2021, 18:45 Uhr
29 Min
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...der-in-den-bergen-av:60be0df8f127a500086f6430


Und Diskussion nicht verpassen.

Mountainbike, Wandern, Natur – Wege für ein Miteinander​Mountainbiker zerstören angeblich Wege, verscheuchen Wild, gefährden Wanderer. Was ist dran an diesen Vorwürfen? Dort, wo alle Betroffenen an einem Strang ziehen, entstehen gute Lösungen. Eine live-*Diskussion dazu am Sonntag, den 18.7., bei BR24.*
.
*BR24live zum Thema "Miteinander in den Bergen" und Konfliktlösungen zwischen Mountainbikern, Wanderern und der Natur am Sonntag, den 18.07.2021 ab 19.10 Uhr (eingebettet über diesen Artikel).*
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/sport/mountainbike-wandern-natur-wege-fuer-ein-miteinander,Sd2KsJN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (16. Juli 2021)

Sehr gut dargestellt und gefilmt muss ich sagen


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2021)

Hab mir den Film mal auszugsweise angeschaut. Am Beilenberger Hof will man keine Biker, während man ein paar Meter unterhalb am Sonthofer Hof nochmal extra Parkplätze baut, weil mittlerweile so viele mit dem Auto hochfahren.


----------



## Hinouf (16. Juli 2021)

Fand ich auch affig am Beilenberger Hof. Musst mich richtig ärgern. Hab aber auch erst Auszüge gesehen.


----------



## Roedler (17. Juli 2021)

Die Argumente der Hirtin, Vieh aufschreuchen und Wege verbreitern... Altbekannt und nicht haltbar. Wenn sich das Vieh noch aufscheuchen lässt hat es kaum Biker gesehen... In nahezu allen Bikeparks gehen die Lines durch Weiden..das Vieh lässt sich da nicht aufscheuchen, eher rammelt man denen in den Arsch... Das Miteinander funktioniert gut!

Schaut man sich den Weg von der Kammereg zum Gipfellift an, versteht man die Bedenken. Sieht man sich die Nagelfluh an, versteht man die Bedenken...und und und...ABER das waren und sind nicht die Biker!!! Das sind die Wanderer!!  Und  selbst die Abkürzer an der Sonnenklause oder über Hüttenberg sind nicht ausnahmslos von den Bikern!  Aber ich verstehe die Hirtin dennoch etwas, geht es mir im gewissen Maße  ähnlich. Es ist die Masse  an Leuten. Egal ob zu Fuß oder per Rad. Und mit Motor kommen nun eben alle überall hin!!


----------



## ralf321 (17. Juli 2021)

Man sucht sich halt aus wo man Einkehrt oder halt auch nicht mehr. Wenn man nicht willkommen ist.
Oder Kehrt gar nicht mehr ein weil man das Geld an Parkgebühren dagelassen hat. Und drinkt Sinne halbe aus der Kühbox.

Ansonsten Gefällt bin mal gespannt was da an Diskussion noch kommt.

Brav das sie hochgeschoben haben.;-)  Aber ohne e komme ich da mal nicht hoch, soweit ich mich erinnern kann als ich das letze mal da hoch bin. (Alpe war damals zu)

Ach ja der Herr sagt das Wege im Allgäu geprüft werden in den nächsten Jahren.  Sollte dies nicht bereits abgeschlossen sein? Oder ist’s das noch eine neuen Projekt?


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. Juli 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Oder ist’s das noch eine neuen Projekt?


Naja - da geht es halt um die  „neue“ Ausführungsverordnung was unter „geeignete Wege“ zu verstehen ist die letzen November rauskam.


----------



## Coal_Master (18. Juli 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Naja - da geht es halt um die  „neue“ Ausführungsverordnung was unter „geeignete Wege“ zu verstehen ist die letzen November rauskam.


Dat Ding heisst Verwaltungsverordnung und kam am 16.12. raus aber ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## pib (18. Juli 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Bereits Online:
> 
> Bergauf-Bergab | 18.07.2021​Wandern, Mountainbiken, Natur: Vom Miteinander in den Bergen​
> BR Fernsehen
> ...



Bericht nicht mehr verfügbar und es wird keine Ausstrahlung geben!? Anscheinend wegen der Hochwasser Katastrophe!?


----------



## ralf321 (18. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Bericht nicht mehr verfügbar und es wird keine Ausstrahlung geben!? Anscheinend wegen der Hochwasser Katastrophe!?



ja Mist das das ausfällt

die Teilbeträge sind dort noch zu finden
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...iver-umweltschutz-av:60f18d96699af60007340230


----------



## kostolany (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich fahre kommende Woche mal wieder zwei Wochen ins Allgäu (Immenstadt) und stelle mir gerade ein paar Touren zusammen. Zwei Fragen hierzu:

1. Ist der Wanderweg vom Immenstädter Horn nach Ost bis nach Immenstadt runter mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik fahrbar?
2. Ist der erste Abschnitt vom Stuiben runter ins Gunzesrieder Tal für Biker gesperrt?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (26. Juli 2021)

Mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik kannst alles fahren. Speziell der von dir genannte Weg benötigt allerdings 2-3 Tage absolute Trockenheit, sonst Schlammpackung und ist dann auch nicht gut für den Weg. Sehr beliebt bei Wanderern und daher nur in den Randzeiten machbar. Vorsicht Steinschlaggefahr!

Stuiben brauchst nicht hin. Es sei denn du hast Lust auf eine Verfolgungsjagd mit dem Älpler. Der ist nicht gut drauf was das Rattfahren in seinem Bereich angeht. Offiziell darfst in der Nagelfluhkette auch nicht biken.


----------



## kostolany (26. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Stuiben brauchst nicht hin. Es sei denn du hast Lust auf eine Verfolgungsjagd mit dem Älpler. Der ist nicht gut drauf
> was das Rattfahren in seinem Bereich angeht.


Bezieht isch das auf den ersten Abschnitt (bis ca. 1.200 hm) oder auch für den Abschnitt von 1.200 m bis vollends ins Tal?


pib schrieb:


> Offiziell darfst in der Nagelfluhkette auch nicht biken.


Das ist ja recht pauschal. Wo steht das? Normale Wege werden ja nicht mit einem Fahrverbot für Biker belegt sein, oder?


----------



## Orby (26. Juli 2021)

Stand schon letztes Jahr am unteren Teil


----------



## homerjay (26. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Stuiben brauchst nicht hin. Es sei denn du hast Lust auf eine Verfolgungsjagd mit dem Älpler. Der ist nicht gut drauf was das Rattfahren in seinem Bereich angeht. Offiziell darfst in der Nagelfluhkette auch nicht biken.


Und wenn Du am Älpler vorbei bist, verfolgt Dich der Berufsjäger dann mit seinem Landrover.


----------



## pib (26. Juli 2021)

kostolany schrieb:


> Bezieht isch das auf den ersten Abschnitt (bis ca. 1.200 hm) oder auch für den Abschnitt von 1.200 m bis vollends ins Tal?
> 
> Das ist ja recht pauschal. Wo steht das? Normale Wege werden ja nicht mit einem Fahrverbot für Biker belegt sein, oder?



Komplett.

Siehe Post von @Orby .


----------



## kostolany (26. Juli 2021)

:-( 
Dass man in einem LSG nicht in freier Natur fahren darf, ist ja absolut verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Aber diese Schei... mit der 2m-Regel entbehrt m. M. nach jeglicher Logik. Versteht man schon in BW nicht. 

Werde mich dann auf den BEreich Immenstädter Horn beschränken, dieser ist ja nicht im LSG.


----------



## Roedler (26. Juli 2021)

Auch da gehen sich die Wanderer schon gegenseitig im Weg um.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2021)

kostolany schrieb:


> :-(
> Dass man in einem LSG nicht in freier Natur fahren darf, ist ja absolut verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Aber diese Schei... mit der 2m-Regel entbehrt m. M. nach jeglicher Logik. Versteht man schon in BW nicht.
> 
> Werde mich dann auf den BEreich Immenstädter Horn beschränken, dieser ist ja nicht im LSG.



Vor allem wenn die Landwirte, Jäger und die lokale Wirtschaft natürlich trotzdem überall mit tonnenschweren Gefährten querfeldein fahren dürfen. Ich würde das Allgäu einfach links liegen lassen und mein Geld woanders ausgeben. Die Trails sind jetzt eh nicht besonders flowig oder lang bzw. Fall sie mal gut sind darf man alle 50m anhalten und das Rad über nen Zaun tragen.


----------



## MC² (26. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Und wenn Du am Älpler vorbei bist, verfolgt Dich der Berufsjäger dann mit seinem Landrover.


Also der Älpler von der Ornach is a absoluter Irrmeier, ich bin letztens runter, ok, hab die Schilder sauber ignoriert, nachdem ich das Steigbachtal hinter mir hatte, und bei der Mittelbergalp die ersten Verbotsschilder gesehen hab, aber da wollt ich meinen Plan nicht mehr umschmeissen.
Gleich nach dem Einstieg in den Südhang (1670m) hat er schon rübergebrüllt, und getobt, war richtig großes Kino für die Wanderer, die übrigens alle ganz vernünftig reagiert haben, kein böses Wort zu mir, wobei ich auch sehr rücksichtsvoll unterwegs war, zum Glück war er weit genug vom Weg weg, der wäre wohl handgreiflich geworden. 
Das geplärre hat erst aufgehört, als ich im Wald verschwunden war, hab mich aber zu früh gefreut, und unten kam mir schon seine Frau aus der Alm heraus entgegen, mit Schaufel in der Hand, ich sollte jetzt den Weg richten, den ich zerstört hab, die Wasserabläufe machen wir Biker zu mit Geschiebe, und beim nächsten Regen wird dann der Weg vom Wasser zerstört, ich frag mich, wie man immer irgend etwas behaupten kann, ohne fundierten Nachweis, die Wege werden doch von Unwettern und Harvestern zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (26. Juli 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Allgäu einfach links liegen lassen und mein Geld woanders ausgeben.


👍

Wenn man schon die Wahl hat, wieso mit dem MTB ins Oberallgäu?

In Tschechien sind sie total radverrückt, jeder fährt MTB, alles ist super ausgebaut und billig.
Nove Mesto pod Smrken FTW! Und wers krasser mag, Cerna Voda.
Wer in DE bleiben will, Rabensberg ist auch klasse.
Sonst halt Vogesen, Südtirol usw...
Wenn unbedingt Bayern, eher Bayrischer Wald, Oberbayern, Chiemgau.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2021)

Bench schrieb:


> Und wers krasser mag, Cerna Voda


Meinten Sie: "Rychlebsky Steczky"? 


Bench schrieb:


> Wenn unbedingt Bayern, eher Bayrischer Wald, Oberbayern, Chiemgau


Mir gefällt's in Bayern ja in den Fichtelz am besten.


----------



## s3pp3l (26. Juli 2021)

Bench schrieb:


> 👍
> 
> Wenn man schon die Wahl hat, wieso mit dem MTB ins Oberallgäu?


Wir wollten dieses Jahr nicht größer ins Ausland ... Corona und so ... Ich lungere auch hier herum ... Oberstaufen ... habe mir ein paar Touren angeschaut auf Kommod, bergauf - bergab ...  Rad steht noch in der Garage  ... wenn wir mit dem Programm für Kind und Kegel fertig sind, schüttet es immer oder zieht sich zu (siehe jetzt )


----------



## PikayHoSo (26. Juli 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> ....mit Schaufel in der Hand, ich sollte jetzt den Weg richten, den ich zerstört hab....


und hast die Wasserrinnen frei gemacht? Oder wie habts ihr euch geeinigt?


----------



## MC² (26. Juli 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> und hast die Wasserrinnen frei gemacht? Oder wie habts ihr euch geeinigt?


😃 Hab se nach einigem hin und her davon überzeugen können, dass das nicht ich allein alles zugeschüttet hab. Man sollte Mal die Subventionen überdenken, dann würde sich die Alpwirtschaft von selbst erledigen, is a Unding, dass die die Rindviecher aus m Flachland auf d Alm holen.


----------



## McDreck (27. Juli 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> is a Unding, dass die die Rindviecher aus m Flachland auf d Alm holen


Die meisten fahren ja nach ner Woche wieder heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. August 2021)

Komme aus Heidelberg und bin schon viele Jahre regelmäßig im Allgäu. Sehr viel in Oberstdorf. Wandern ist ein Traum. MTB fahren ne Katastrophe. Die ersten Jahre nicht mal ein MTB dabei gehabt, so langsam versuche ich es.

Im Kleinwalsertal am Lift ( der einzige der Fahrräder mitnimmt) nach einer Strecke gefragt. Antwort war ihm sichtbar peinlich. Gibt halt keine. Muss Asphalt runter rollen. Er meinte "Da sind wir noch nicht so weit".

Auf Komoot sieht man immer "super Trail". Ist leider wirklich ein Schotterweg. Oder Schilder die das Fahren ausdrücklich verbieten. Macht ja zum Schluss kein Unterschied, da eh verboten, aber an der Einstellung der Leute ändert es etwas. Hier in HD ist auch alles verboten, aber geduldet.

Da die locals im Allgäu wohl auch auf dem Trip sind ihre fünf heiligen, versteckten Trails geheim halten zu wollen ist dort halt einfach wandern angesagt. Auch ein Unding in der Community sowas. Ich kann dazu nur sagen "selbst schuld". Kommt alle nach Heidelberg, hier sind alle nett und zeigen euch die Trails. Wir teilen gern und freuen und wenn Leut von weit her sich über die geilen geilen Trails mit uns freuen.

Grüße


----------



## seven21 (2. August 2021)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Komme aus Heidelberg und bin schon viele Jahre regelmäßig im Allgäu. Sehr viel in Oberstdorf. Wandern ist ein Traum. MTB fahren ne Katastrophe. Die ersten Jahre nicht mal ein MTB dabei gehabt, so langsam versuche ich es.
> 
> Im Kleinwalsertal am Lift ( der einzige der Fahrräder mitnimmt) nach einer Strecke gefragt. Antwort war ihm sichtbar peinlich. Gibt halt keine. Muss Asphalt runter rollen. Er meinte "Da sind wir noch nicht so weit".
> 
> ...


Naja, wenn dir deine heiligen Trails gesperrt werden, nach dem sie die Masse kennt, dann wirst du sie ungern online stellen. Passiert hier im Allgäu leider. Was bringt es dir dann sie einmal fahren zu können, wenn im nächsten Jahr niemand mehr drauf darf. Da bist du als Local dann eben der Depp. Mit unfreundlich hat das wenig zu tun. Außerdem ist das Allgäu touristisch überlaufener als Heidelberg. Das kannst du null vergleichen.


----------



## swindle (2. August 2021)

Schön. Und dafür das in 2 Threads posten? Ich denke dass, wenn man anständig fragt, auch auf ne Tour mitgenommen wird. Wenn man hier ständig jeden Trail auf Trailforks / komoot hochlädt, kann man drauf warten dass auch die gesperrt werden. Drum werde ich mich auch weiterhin hüten hier irgendwas öffentlich zu posten, sofern es nicht eh schon weltbekannt ist. Wenn mich aber wer vernünftig fragt, werde ich auch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben. Hier der erste Tipp: Es gibt Karten, da sind Wege eingezeichnet und mit komoot lässt sich recht easy rausfinden ob schon ne Wegsperrung vorliegt.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dir deine heiligen Trails gesperrt werden, nach dem sie die Masse kennt, dann wirst du sie ungern online stellen. Passiert hier im Allgäu leider. Was bringt es dir dann sie einmal fahren zu können, wenn im nächsten Jahr niemand mehr drauf darf. Da bist du als Local dann eben der Depp. Mit unfreundlich hat das wenig zu tun. Außerdem ist das Allgäu touristisch überlaufener als Heidelberg. Das kannst du null vergleichen.


Ja, auf kurze Sicht. Aber das kann ja nicht so weiter gehen. Was die MTBler brauchen sind mehr Präsenz. Weil mehr Leute fahren und alle beteiligten merken, dass Bedarf besteht. Dann werden Angebote geschaffen, wie Trails oder Bahnen die Räder mitnehmen.


----------



## seven21 (2. August 2021)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Ja, auf kurze Sicht. Aber das kann ja nicht so weiter gehen. Was die MTBler brauchen sind mehr Präsenz. Weil mehr Leute fahren und alle beteiligten merken, dass Bedarf besteht. Dann werden Angebote geschaffen, wie Trails oder Bahnen die Räder mitnehmen.


Du hast leicht reden. Es ist ja nicht dein Problem. Du fährst nach Hause und kommst dann halt nicht mehr. Ich kann schauen wo ich dann in Zukunft die Hausrunde fahre.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Du hast leicht reden. Es ist ja nicht dein Problem. Du fährst nach Hause und kommst dann halt nicht mehr. Ich kann schauen wo ich dann in Zukunft die Hausrunde fahre.


stimmt  

Sry, hab nur grad wieder nach einem Abend MTB Tourenplanung ohne zufriedenstellenden Ausgang einen dicken Hals gehabt....


----------



## seven21 (2. August 2021)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> Sry, hab nur grad wieder nach einem Abend MTB Tourenplanung ohne zufriedenstellenden Ausgang einen dicken Hals gehabt....


----------



## swindle (2. August 2021)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> Sry, hab nur grad wieder nach einem Abend MTB Tourenplanung ohne zufriedenstellenden Ausgang einen dicken Hals gehabt....



Wie gesagt, man könnt auch mal nach Tipps fragen. Ich persönlich würd ja eh nicht ins OA fahren, da sind  Zuviel Leute und Verbote.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2021)

Es hilft am ehesten wenn man das Allgäu meidet und den Grund auch im Netz kommuniziert. Wenn dann so ein thread bei Google entsprechend gerankt ist wachen evtl. Auch Touristiker mal auf. Und wenns ums Geld geht geht dann auch auf einmal alles ganz schnell und die Widerstände lösen sich schlagartig in Luft auf.


----------



## homerjay (2. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es hilft am ehesten wenn man das Allgäu meidet und den Grund auch im Netz kommuniziert. Wenn dann so ein thread bei Google entsprechend gerankt ist wachen evtl. Auch Touristiker mal auf. Und wenns ums Geld geht geht dann auch auf einmal alles ganz schnell und die Widerstände lösen sich schlagartig in Luft auf.


Glaube ich nicht. Momentan wird genug Geld mit den Wanderern verdient und das wird auch eine Zeitlang so bleiben, auch weil die Politik und auch viele Tourismusverantwortliche daran arbeiten, dass dieser Zustand erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (2. August 2021)

Naturbiken im Allgäu









						Naturbiken im Allgäu
					

700 Kilometer Allgäu und Tirol von seiner besten Seite – so lässt sich die neue Radroute für Genussbiker zusammenfassen.




					www.allgaeu.de
				




Schon im zweiten Satz wird geschrieben dass es so gut wie keine Trails gibt. 

Da ist die Message doch schon klar.


----------



## McDreck (2. August 2021)

War letztes Jahr mal an einem Sonntag Nachmittag in Oberstdorf. Man hat sich gefühlt wie in einem Freiluft-Altersheim. Action-Sport-Touristik für Menschen mit überwiegend funktionstüchtigem Skelett ist da offenbar eine Randerscheinung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Momentan wird genug Geld mit den Wanderern verdient und das wird auch eine Zeitlang so bleiben, auch weil die Politik und auch viele Tourismusverantwortliche daran arbeiten, dass dieser Zustand erhalten bleibt.


Es geht ja immer darum mehr Geld zu verdienen und zu wachsen. Wenn anderswo mit Bikeparks Geld gescheffelt wird und im Winter mangels Schnee weniger geht kommt das zwangsläufig. Es ist einfach das was ohne Schnee am ehesten an die auslastung der Liftinfrastruktur herankommt. Ein Wanderer benutzt den lift ja meistens nur für einfache Fahrten. 









						Bike Republic Sölden zählte heuer im Corona-Sommer 55.000 „Bürger“ | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online
					

Auch wenn die Saison heuer vorne und hinten gekappt werden musste – die Bike Republic Sölden darf sich in diesem Coro...




					www.tt.com


----------



## homerjay (2. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es geht ja immer darum mehr Geld zu verdienen und zu wachsen. Wenn anderswo mit Bikeparks Geld gescheffelt wird und im Winter mangels Schnee weniger geht kommt das zwangsläufig. Es ist einfach das was ohne Schnee am ehesten an die auslastung der Liftinfrastruktur herankommt. Ein Wanderer benutzt den lift ja meistens nur für einfache Fahrten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Nebelhornbahn erwirtschaftet ca. 60 % ihres Umsatzes im Sommer, zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten, die im Winter anfallen und ich schätze, bei anderen Bergbahnen dürfte das ähnlich sein. Schau Dir mal an, was eine einfache Fahrt im Vergleich zur Skitageskarte kostet, da bleibt pro Gast im Sommer wesentlich mehr hängen. Sölden taugt nicht als Vergleichsgrundlage, weil dort noch vor 10 Jahren kein nennenswerter Sommertourismus vorhanden war.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die Nebelhornbahn erwirtschaftet ca. 60 % ihres Umsatzes im Sommer, zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten, die im Winter anfallen und ich schätze, bei anderen Bergbahnen dürfte das ähnlich sein. Schau Dir mal an, was eine einfache Fahrt im Vergleich zur Skitageskarte kostet, da bleibt pro Gast im Sommer wesentlich mehr hängen. Sölden taugt nicht als Vergleichsgrundlage, weil dort noch vor 10 Jahren kein nennenswerter Sommertourismus vorhanden war.


Stimmt wohl und das gleiche gilt für die Ferienwohnungen....


----------



## BiBaBergler (2. August 2021)

Apropos Streckensperrung, Naturbiken und E-Bike Overtourism ... wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind.

Ich habe heute ne Geschichte gehört, dass am Steinernem Tor bei Steibis seit neuestem ein absolut massives, mehr als mannshohes Metalltor angebracht ist. Ein durchkommen mit dem Bike ist nicht mehr möglich.
Anscheinend hat es dem Älpler so gestunken mit den vielen (E-)Bikern, u.a. durch deren diversen Verleihmöglicheiten in der Nähe, dass er komplett zu gemacht hat. 
Man kommt nur noch zu Fuß durch. Mit Hinweis auf Privatbesitz und die ganzen Radler machen den Weg kaputt.
Es ist anscheinend auch noch eine Klage an den Älpler anhängig von einer E-Bikerin die auf dem Weg so schwer gestürzt war, das ein Heli die Verletzte bergen musste. Schuld am Sturz sei der schlechte Zustand des Weges ...
Woiß da jemand was drüber? Isch dem so?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2021)

Ist das in Österreich? In Deutschland ist das ja nicht wirklich legal.


----------



## seven21 (2. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist das in Österreich? In Deutschland ist das ja nicht wirklich legal.


Ja liegt in Ö. Nähe Hochhäderich. Hat mit Steibis nix zu tun.


----------



## Hauteroute (2. August 2021)

Das am Steinernen Tor ist momentan leider fakt.
Ist gerade in Abklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (2. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die Nebelhornbahn erwirtschaftet ca. 60 % ihres Umsatzes im Sommer, zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten, die im Winter anfallen und ich schätze, bei anderen Bergbahnen dürfte das ähnlich sein. Schau Dir mal an, was eine einfache Fahrt im Vergleich zur Skitageskarte kostet, da bleibt pro Gast im Sommer wesentlich mehr hängen. Sölden taugt nicht als Vergleichsgrundlage, weil dort noch vor 10 Jahren kein nennenswerter Sommertourismus vorhanden war.



Die großen Bahnen kann man da vergessen, bis da etwas geht.  Eher legen die kleinen los wos im Winter knapp wird. 
Nur hat’s wohl noch keiner nötig. 


Welche Lift nimmt den im Kwt Räder mit?


----------



## pib (2. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Nur hat’s wohl noch keiner nötig.
> 
> 
> Welche Lift nimmt den im Kwt Räder mit?



Heubergbahn und mit Einschränkungen söllereck (jedenfalls früher mal).


----------



## Stucka (2. August 2021)

Die Liftnutzung erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich....


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Heubergbahn und mit Einschränkungen söllereck (jedenfalls früher mal).


Söllereck nicht mehr. Heubergbahn ist sogar kostenlos. Gibt nur keinen Trail


----------



## s3pp3l (2. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es hilft am ehesten wenn man das Allgäu meidet und den Grund auch im Netz kommuniziert.


Ich komme grad von dort ... ich glaube das ist den Verantwortlichen  schnuppe bzw. haben sie das MTB  nicht auf dem Schirm. Unsere Vermieterin meinte: "Fahrrad fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen, da geht es immer bergauf, zu anstrengend." Die Leute wandern, baden und wenn, fahren sie mit dem E-Bike auf dem Radweg. 

Was man tun kann, ist hm sammeln, Highlights sind Feldwege und Waldautobahn, dafür Panorama top. Das muss man halt wissen. Ins Allgäu könnte man auch gut ein Rennrad oder Gravel mitnehmen. 

Ich hatte auch die Info, dass man nicht ans Steinerne Tor kommt, bin deswegen auch nicht dort hoch.


----------



## pib (3. August 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Was man tun kann, ist hm sammeln, Highlights sind Feldwege und Waldautobahn, dafür Panorama top. Das muss man halt wissen. Ins Allgäu könnte man auch gut ein Rennrad oder Gravel mitnehmen.



Richtig ist: (Ober-) Allgäu heißt schinden. Keine Bahn, kein shuttle, fast immer gnadenlos steil bergauf, oft schieben oder tragen. Aber geniale Trails (also Wanderwege) gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Zugegeben, als Tourist würde ich im Allgäu nicht gezielt Bikeurlaub machen, da gibt es Ziele, die einem das Rattfahren einfacher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (3. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Richtig ist: (Ober-) Allgäu heißt schinden. Keine Bahn, kein shuttle, fast immer gnadenlos steil bergauf, oft schieben oder tragen. Aber geniale Trails (also Wanderwege) gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Zugegeben, als Tourist würde ich im Allgäu nicht gezielt Bikeurlaub machen, da gibt es Ziele, die einem das Rattfahren einfacher machen.


Aber fast alles ist offiziell verboten, dass darfst du dabei nicht vergessen .


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2021)

Sorry, schlechtes datennetz


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2021)

Geniale Trails? Aber nicht wirklich viel langes, flowiges, wo die Bremse auch mal längere Zeit offen bleiben kann? Salmaser Höhe ist ohne die Gitter ganz nett. Aber bisschen viel los und panorama ist jetzt auch nicht sooo beeindruckend. Ist halt ziemlich zersiedelt und mit Straßen verbaut die Landschaft.


----------



## ulles (3. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Allgäu touristisch überlaufener als Heidelberg. Das kannst du null vergleichen


Das Gegenteil ist Fall, ich kenne beides. Das Allgäu ist übrigens wieder so leer wie vor Corona. Die Leute fliegen lieber nach Malle, als sich im Allgäu an jeder Ecke dumm anmachen zu lassen von irgendwelchen Grindköpfen.


----------



## swindle (3. August 2021)

Für Flowtrails geht man ja auch in den Bikepark oder fährt einfach Forstautobahn. Außerdem ist es eh nicht so geschickt auf einem Wanderweg Bremsen offen zu lassen, es kann jeder Zeit ein Wanderer ums Eck hüpfen.


----------



## Orby (3. August 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist Fall, ich kenne beides. Das Allgäu ist übrigens wieder so leer wie vor Corona. Die Leute fliegen lieber nach Malle, als sich im Allgäu an jeder Ecke dumm anmachen zu lassen von irgendwelchen Grindköpfen.


Leider finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr wo jede Ferienwohnung 10x gebucht hätten werden können. 
Wegen der Unsicherheit mit Spanien etc zieht es die Leute ins Allgäu laut dem Artikel.


----------



## ulles (3. August 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Leider finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr wo jede Ferienwohnung 10x gebucht hätten werden können.
> Wegen der Unsicherheit mit Spanien etc zieht es die Leute ins Allgäu laut dem Artikel.


Ich fands leer, letzte Woche. Im Vergleich zu letzter Saison selbst im absoluten Hotspot Füssen. War viel mit dem Bike unterwegs, einsame Wege. Selbst gute Adressen in Sachen Verkostung, ob Eis oder Kässpatzn, alles ohne grossen Andrang. Vor den Sommerferien im Juni war gar nix los, leere Trails, leere Fußgängerzone ...


----------



## McDreck (3. August 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Leider finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr wo jede Ferienwohnung 10x gebucht hätten werden können.
> Wegen der Unsicherheit mit Spanien etc zieht es die Leute ins Allgäu laut dem Artikel.


Kam gestern im BR in irgend einer Vorabendsendung. Zumindest hab ich die Aussage da gehört.


ulles schrieb:


> Ich fands leer, letzte Woche. Im Vergleich zu letzter Saison selbst im absoluten Hotspot Füssen.


Man kann jedenfalls auch noch kurzfristig Zimmer buchen. So voll ist es offenbar nicht. Beim Preisniveau fehlt mir der Vergleich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Für Flowtrails geht man ja auch in den Bikepark oder fährt einfach Forstautobahn. Außerdem ist es eh nicht so geschickt auf einem Wanderweg Bremsen offen zu lassen, es kann jeder Zeit ein Wanderer ums Eck hüpfen.


Gibt ja auch hochalpine Trails wo man gute Sicht hat, oder auch sonst gute Sicht. Ich rede nicht von geshapten Trails sondern flowiges vs stolperbiken. Das ist halt ein massiver Unterschied. Die Pfalz oder auch der Südschwarzwald bietet da viel mehr. Freiburg vor allem auch gut Tiefenmeter am Stück. Und trotz 2m-Regel gibt's da nicht so viel Drama.


----------



## Orby (3. August 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Ich fands leer, letzte Woche. Im Vergleich zu letzter Saison selbst im absoluten Hotspot Füssen. War viel mit dem Bike unterwegs, einsame Wege. Selbst gute Adressen in Sachen Verkostung, ob Eis oder Kässpatzn, alles ohne grossen Andrang. Vor den Sommerferien im Juni war gar nix los, leere Trails, leere Fußgängerzone ...





McDreck schrieb:


> Kam gestern im BR in irgend einer Vorabendsendung. Zumindest hab ich die Aussage da gehört.



Ich kann es selbst nicht beurteilen, hab es aus den Medien. 
Ich schau sowieso immer, dass ich nicht vor 17 eher 18 Uhr mit den Trailrunden beginne. Dann sind meist die Spots menschenleer. Bin selbst oft erschrocken wenn dann innerhalb von 2 Stunde keine 5 Menschen triffst draußen im Wald.

Meine Bekannten sind letzte Woche von Davos über Vinschgau weiter Richtung Garda. Die hatten zum Wetter massive Probleme spontan überhaupt eine Übernachtung für eine Nacht zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (3. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Man kann jedenfalls auch noch kurzfristig Zimmer buchen. So voll ist es offenbar nicht


Von 2019 auf 2020 hat sich die Zahl der Übernachtungen  im bayr. Allgäu etwa halbiert, wobei immerhin noch vier Mio Ankünfte offiziell registriert wurden.  Warum von _de Allgaier_ trotzdem seit Corona so gejammert wird, ist mir ein Rätsel. Heidelberg hat allein 12 Mio Tagestouristen pro Jahr, die heulen trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bench (3. August 2021)

Als Allgäuer kann ich sagen: Hier ists seit 2-3 Monate wieder proppevoll.
Wenn ich zu Kunden ins Dorf runter muss, laufe ich lieber. Straßen sind zu wie vor 20 Jahren, bevor die A7 weitergebaut wurde. Schlimmer als die Jahre zuvor. Parkplätze der Bergbahnen sind voll, es wird schon auf der Straße geparkt.


----------



## ulles (3. August 2021)

Bench schrieb:


> Als Allgäuer kann ich sagen: Hier ists seit 2-3 Monate wieder proppevoll.
> Wenn ich zu Kunden ins Dorf runter muss, laufe ich lieber. Straßen sind zu wie vor 20 Jahren, bevor die A7 weitergebaut wurde. Schlimmer als die Jahre zuvor. Parkplätze der Bergbahnen sind voll, es wird schon auf der Straße geparkt.


Voll ist es nur an 0,1 Promille des ganzen Allgäus. Die Autotouristen fahren bis zur Bergbahn und stapeln sich dort. Das stimmt absolut.


----------



## seven21 (3. August 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Von 2019 auf 2020 hat sich die Zahl der Übernachtungen  im bayr. Allgäu etwa halbiert, wobei immerhin noch vier Mio Ankünfte offiziell registriert wurden.  Warum von _de Allgaier_ trotzdem seit Corona so gejammert wird, ist mir ein Rätsel. Heidelberg hat allein 12 Mio Tagestouristen pro Jahr, die heulen trotzdem nicht.


Es geht doch nicht um Tagestouristen in Heidelberg. Sind die alle im Wald und auf den lokalen Trails? Dann würden die Locals aber schnell am heulen sein. Das sind doch Touris, die sich die Stadt ansehen.

Im Allgäu landen die alle am Berg bzw. in der Natur. Da ist die Belastung an gewissen Stellen ungleich höher. Dazu kommt noch das Wegfallen der Bikeparks während der Lockdowns oder wenn man nicht nach Ö einreisen kann. Da stapeln sich dann die Biker auf den Trails. Dass müssen dann keine Millionen sein. Wenn du lokal anstatt 20 Biker am Tag plötzlich +250 hast ist es spürbar, hat massive Auswirkungen und führt zu Trailsperrungen. Der restliche Tourismus interessiert mich da kein bisschen.


----------



## ralf321 (3. August 2021)

Die BR Diskussion hat am Samstag stattgefunden, hab’s auch verpasst 

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/sport...XAVucF5jKyrLeOjeH_nipcHRYlTD00Nt4kDs6K4GjLLxY


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Sind die alle im Wald und auf den lokalen Trails?


Ich war ja noch nicht so oft in Heidelberg, aber am Königsstuhl ist bei passablem Wetter schon ganz schön Touri-Andrang und die westlichen Ausläufer des Odenwalds sind insgesamt als Naherholungsgebiet sehr beliebt.


----------



## Stucka (4. August 2021)

Heute wieder Artikel im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt, dass die Region aktuell rammelvoll ist und - man höre und staune - die Touristiker und Vermieter mit dem Saisonverlauf außerordentlich zufrieden sind. Deckt sich genau mit meinen Eindrücken. Trotz miesem Wetter überall Touris, Touris, Touris. Die (normalen) Radwege voll mit Bodensee-Königssee-Radlern (95% davon sicher mit Motorunterstützung), die bekannten Bikestrecken bestens frequentiert, die Radgeschäfte machen das Geschäft des Jahrhunderts. Einer hier in der direkten Nachbarschaft hat sogar den Verleih von E-Bikes eingestellt, da der Aufwand und der damit verbundene Stress und auch die Erwartungshaltung der Klientel alle Grenzen gesprengt hat.

Da ich auch öfters im Jahr zum Biken oder Rennradeln gerne in andere Regionen fahre, kann ich manche Kritik an den Rahmenbedingungen im Allgäu/Oberallgäu auch absolut nachvollziehen. Quervergleiche hinken allerdings meist etwas. Jo, das OA hat schon vor 20 Jahren die Entwicklung in Bezug MTB verschlafen. Der Wanderer und der Skifahrer waren das Maß aller Dinge, die in Massen kamen und ihr Geld hier gelassen haben. Verschärft wird das ganze Thema dadurch, dass es im OA nach wie vor das historische Kirchturmdenken der Politik gibt. Warum soll ein Oberstdorfer oder Oberstaufener daran interessiert sein, ob es in Gunzesried oder um SF Bikepisten gibt?? Die sollen ihre Kohle da lassen, wo sie logieren. U.a. daran ist ja auch das Projekt der Allgäu GmbH so krachend gescheitert. Oberstdorf, die Hörnerdörfer, Rettenberg etc. haben von Anfang an gesagt, dass sie keinerlei Interesse am GmbH-Projekt haben. Jetzt auf einmal liest man voll Erstaunen, welche Gemeinden denn auf einmal Bikeparks, Übungsgelände etc. auf dem Schirm haben. Hoi??? Oder geht es darum, dem potenziellen Urlaubsgast zu suggerieren, "wir haben doch, mir machen doch". Andererseits schießen zur Zeit deutlich mehr offizielle oder inoffizielle Bikeverbots-Schilder aus dem Boden wie je zuvor gesehen.

Und - eine Erfahrung aus einigen Gesprächen mit Urlaubsbikern hier in letzter Zeit - man sollte sich halt als Biker, der ins Allgäu kommt, vorher etwas um Infos über die Region bemühen. Einige von diesen Bikern sind glücklich mit satten Höhenmetern auf einem Alpweg, einer Abfahrt, die man ohne Angstschweiß fahren kann, den vorhandenen vielen Möglichkeiten, die es ja gibt. Diejenigen, die hier verblockte und möglichst einsame Toptrails erwarten, hätten das halt vorher checken müssen. Und das sich die Locals hier sehr bedeckt halten, was die paar fetzigen Trails betrifft, die es ja durchaus gibt, ist doch verständlich. Wenn ich woanders rumfahre, sprühen die Einheimischen auch nicht gerade über mit Tipps und Infos.


----------



## Bench (4. August 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Wenn ich woanders rumfahre, sprühen die Einheimischen auch nicht gerade über mit Tipps und Infos.


Also in Cerna Voda konnte ich mich vor Tipps kaum retten.
Gut, mein tschechisch war etwas eingerostet


----------



## Roedler (4. August 2021)

Heute erst beim Löwen gesehen...

Eben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (6. August 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Trails im Schymik-Buch können bereits zum Teil vollkommen vergessen werden!
> Seit dem Erscheinen des Buches wurden 2 Trails für Biker gesperrt, eine weitere Sperrung ist beschlossene Sache, und 1-3 weitere werden wohl folgen...
> Das ist die Folge, wenn irgendein externer dahergelaufener Hansel nen Guide veröffentlicht, ohne zuvor sich mit den Grundbesitzern zu unterhalten, ob das OK geht!!!
> Wer darunter leidet sind letztendlich wir Locals!!!



Welche Touren aus dem Buch (1. Auflage) sind die das?


----------



## chorge (6. August 2021)

Ich bin nicht mehr uptodate, da ich nicht mehr im Allgäu wohne. Aber alles im Bereich des Naturschutzgebietes ist dicht, und Zipflsalp eh… 
Carsten weiß selbst, dass dieses Buch in der Form ein Fehler war…


----------



## Guerill0 (6. August 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr uptodate, da ich nicht mehr im Allgäu wohne. Aber alles im Bereich des Naturschutzgebietes ist dicht, und Zipflsalp eh…
> *Carsten weiß selbst, dass dieses Buch in der Form ein Fehler war…*



Deswegen war ich etwas verwundert dass Anfang des Jahres die 3. Auflage raumkam 

Der Übersichtskarte nach sind im neuen Buch 2 Touren in Grünten-Nähe dazugekommen. 
Ich hab ne Vermutung welche Touren rausgefallen sind, aber wirklich erkennen kann ich's nicht. 
Bei Tour 1 (Iseler Umrundung - mit der Zipflsalpe) bin ich mir allerdings auch 100%ig sicher.


----------



## ulles (6. August 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr uptodate, da ich nicht mehr im Allgäu wohne. Aber alles im Bereich des Naturschutzgebietes ist dicht, und Zipflsalp eh…
> Carsten weiß selbst, dass dieses Buch in der Form ein Fehler war…


Wer so denkt, der hat schon verloren.
Es werden doch keine Wege im Allgäu gesperrt, weil ein Wanderführer rauskommt.
Da müsste ja jeder Ort und jede Landstraße im Allgäu eingezäunt sein ...


----------



## Hinouf (6. August 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Wer so denkt, der hat schon verloren.
> Es werden doch keine Wege im Allgäu gesperrt, weil ein Wanderführer rauskommt.
> Da müsste ja jeder Ort und jede Landstraße im Allgäu eingezäunt sein ...


Das ist kein Wanderführer, sondern ein Radlführer! Die beschriebenen Touren waren bereits damals z.T. für Radler gesperrt. Das immer neue Auflagen rauskommen, zeigt ganz klar, wie der Carsten drauf ist.


----------



## ulles (6. August 2021)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Das ist kein Wanderführer, sondern ein Radlführer! Die beschriebenen Touren waren bereits damals z.T. für Radler gesperrt. Das immer neue Auflagen rauskommen, zeigt ganz klar, wie der Carsten drauf ist.


Dass das ein Radlführer ist, ist ja klar. Ich wollte nur sagen, daß das ganze Allgäu für Wanderer/ Reiter/ Radler usw. gesperrt sein müsste, wenn nach jeder "Führer"-Veröffentlichung die dort beschriebenen Wege gesperrt werden.
Wenn er damals bereits gesperrte Wege empfohlen haben sollte, ist das natürlich ein "Scheißdreck".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (6. August 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> ist das natürlich ein "Scheißdreck".


So ist es


----------



## homerjay (6. August 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Carsten weiß selbst, dass dieses Buch in der Form ein Fehler war…


3. Auflage 2021?


----------



## Guerill0 (6. August 2021)

"Tour 1" wäre dann schon mal geklärt  


			https://media.ebook.de/shop/coverscans/399BPR/39949995_BPR05.jpg
		

Die hat außer dem Start in Hindelang nix mehr mit der "alten" zu tun


----------



## Hinouf (6. August 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> "Tour 1" wäre dann schon mal geklärt
> 
> 
> https://media.ebook.de/shop/coverscans/399BPR/39949995_BPR05.jpg
> ...


Singletrail in Österreich. Er bleibt sich treu! Oder habe ich etwa was nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## Guerill0 (6. August 2021)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Singletrail in Österreich. Er bleibt sich treu! Oder habe ich etwa was nicht mitgekriegt?


Naja, er hat die Tour halt ziemlich "kastriert" und es trotzdem geschafft einen sehr schönen, aber bedenklichen Trail zu wählen  
Der alte Verlauf war ab Schattwald über die Wannenjochalpe am Kühgundkopf und Iseler vorbei und über die Zipfelsalpe und Hinterstein zurück nach Hindelang.


----------



## Bench (6. August 2021)

Die Tour zur Entschenalpe...
Hab ich letztens von einem RR-Radler empfohlen gekriegt, sei eine schöne RR-Tour, aber inzwischen von lauter 70jährigen mit eBikes übersäht


----------



## ralf321 (6. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> 3. Auflage 2021?


MTB boomt, da ist was verdient.


----------



## Bench (6. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> *e*MTB boomt, da ist was verdient.


korrigiert


----------



## Hinouf (6. August 2021)

Bench schrieb:


> Die Tour zur Entschenalpe...
> Hab ich letztens von einem RR-Radler empfohlen gekriegt, sei eine schöne RR-Tour, aber inzwischen von lauter 70jährigen mit eBikes übersäht


Runter fährt er ja den Jägersteig ;-). Wenn man es genau nimmt, liegt der im Naturschutzgebiet, also auch für Radfahrer verboten. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis dort wieder ein Schild steht. Wundert mich eh, dass es noch nicht gekracht hat, wo sich langsam eine Variante durch den Wald etabliert.


----------



## Roedler (6. August 2021)

Würde es hier nicht posten, wenn es nicht direkt vor einem großen Augsburger Fahrradhändler stehen würde und für die gnadenlose Vermarktung unserer Heimat zeugt.

Aber ich verstehe einfach nicht was so ein Phosphatschlauch mit dem Allgäu zu tun hat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (7. August 2021)

Ist Tour 3 nicht auch teils "gesperrt"? soweit ich das erkennen kann.


Hinouf schrieb:


> Runter fährt er ja den Jägersteig ;-). Wenn man es genau nimmt, liegt der im Naturschutzgebiet, also auch für Radfahrer verboten. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis dort wieder ein Schild steht. Wundert mich eh, dass es noch nicht gekracht hat, wo sich langsam eine Variante durch den Wald etabliert.


ah der ist wieder „offen“. Die letzten Male Stand  da ein Schild, ist abe4 schon eine Weile her das ich da war.


----------



## Guerill0 (7. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Ist Tour 3 nicht auch teils "gesperrt"? soweit ich das erkennen kann.


Jein - die Trailabfahrten bei Tour 3 sind zwar immer noch die gleichen, aber die Anfahrt nimmt jetzt nicht mehr die Strecke über Liebenstein und an der Strausberghütte vorbei.


----------



## kostolany (16. August 2021)

So, bin jetzt nach 2 Wochen aus dem Allgäu (Immenstadt) zurück. Wie schon in den letzten Jahren musste ich feststellen, dass sich Mountainbiken hier auf Schotterwege hoch- und runterfahren beschränkt. Entweder sind die Trails, weil Wanderwege, für Biker gesperrt und/oder liegen sie im Schwierigkeitsbereich S3/S4, so dass kein Flow aufkommt. Hier im Taunus gibt es in einem wesentlichen kleineren Gebiet ein Vielfaches mehr an Trails in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen!
Fazit: Nächstes Mal bleibt das MTB zuhause und das Fitnessbike kommt mit.


----------



## Coal_Master (16. August 2021)

kostolany schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt nach 2 Wochen aus dem Allgäu (Immenstadt) zurück. Wie schon in den letzten Jahren musste ich feststellen, dass sich Mountainbiken hier auf Schotterwege hoch- und runterfahren beschränkt. Entweder sind die Trails, weil Wanderwege, für Biker gesperrt und/oder liegen sie im Schwierigkeitsbereich S3/S4, so dass kein Flow aufkommt. Hier im Taunus gibt es in einem wesentlichen kleineren Gebiet ein Vielfaches mehr an Trails in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen!
> Fazit: Nächstes Mal bleibt das MTB zuhause und das Fitnessbike kommt mit.


Ahja


----------



## Bench (17. August 2021)

kostolany schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal


fahr ich in eine Urlaubsregion, in der MTB erlaubt ist und sogar gefördert wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. August 2021)

Das Gerücht hält sich leider hartnäckig dass man im Allgäu viel coole Trails fahren könnte, nicht zuletzt wegen den Bikebravos und sonstigen Marketing-Aktivitäten.


----------



## kostolany (17. August 2021)

Bench schrieb:


> fahr ich in eine Urlaubsregion, in der MTB erlaubt ist und sogar gefördert wird.


Oder das, stimmt!


----------



## swindle (17. August 2021)

und warum der Post? Nachdem du in den letzten Jahren das schon festgestellt hast, warum bist du verwundert? Meinst du in der Zwischenzeit wurden alle Trails geplättet und breitgefräst?

Ganz im Gegenteil. Ist zwar nicht mehr Allgäu, aber ich habe gestern die Info bekommen dass die UNB aufgrund der neuen Verordung den Trail am Aufacker in O-Gau sperren lassen wird bzw. als ungeeignet eingestuft hat.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. August 2021)

Ich glaube ich ziehe in den Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kostolany (17. August 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich ziehe in den Taunus


Wenn Du im Oberallgäu wohnst würdest Du das biketechnisch sicherlich nicht bereuen


----------



## pib (17. August 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich ziehe in den Taunus


Wo ist das?


----------



## Dämon__ (17. August 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich ziehe in den Taunus


Bloß nicht, verirrst dich dann 😂


----------



## ulles (17. August 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich ziehe in den Taunus





pib schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Das ist da, wo du knapp 800 hm vom großen Feldberg runtertrailen kannst und dann in Frankfurt dein stylisches Bike vor einem der paar hundert chicen Cafes positionierst, um einen geilen Kaffee zu trinken. Als Landei wirst Du aber höchst wahrscheinlich mit dem Verlust deines stylischen Bikes rechnen müssen ...

Edit: ich seh grad, im italienisch geprägten Kempten ists mit der Bikesicherheit eventuell auch nicht weit her ...


----------



## pib (17. August 2021)

In Kempten kannst viel machen aber nicht biken.


----------



## ulles (17. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> In Kempten kannst viel machen aber nicht biken.


Kommt drauf an, Danny oder Fabio würden die Innenstadt bestimmt nice finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (22. August 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Im Staufner Blättle vom April wird hier kurz was erwähnt im Bereich Hündle.
> Wenn ich jetzt aber nochmals den Bericht aus #2258 lese, steht da was vom "Rainwald."
> Das wäre natürlich ein cooles Gelände mit ungleich mehr Potential.
> Aber die Nutzergruppe steht ja schon im dritten Satz fest.
> D.h. es wird für die allermeisten aus der Gegend *uninteressant**.*


Neues aus Oberstaufen zum Thema MTB-Übungsstrecken im Rainwald.









						Neue Mountainbike-Strecken in Oberstaufen kosten rund 200000 Euro
					

Im Gemeinderat Oberstaufen gibt es aber auch nachdenkliche Stimmen zu dem Projekt. Auf zehn Routen sollen Einsteiger ihre Fähigkeiten testen und ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de
				




Aktuelle Infos zum Thema Biken gab es auch diese Woche im Oberstaufner Blättle.
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Momentan wird genug Geld mit den Wanderern verdient und das wird auch eine Zeitlang so bleiben, auch weil die Politik und auch viele Tourismusverantwortliche daran arbeiten, dass dieser Zustand erhalten bleibt.





> Ein wesentlicher Schritt in dem  mehrstufigen Programm bildet  der zukünftige Übungsparcours  Rain Wald.  Biker – egal welchen Alters und  egal welchen Fitnesslevels –  können sich hier, mit und ohne  angeleiteten Kurs, mit ihrem Rad  vertraut machen, verschiedene  Wegebeschaffenheiten aus- probieren und mehr Sicherheit  im Umgang mit und auf dem  Rad erlangen. Nach ausgiebiger  Prüfung verschiedener Stand- orte wurde das Waldstück Bad  Rain als ideal befunden, da der  Wald als Wander-, Spazier- und  Naturwald erhalten bleibt und  gleichzeitig ein offenes Übungs- gelände integriert werden kann.  Es entstehen verschiedene Wege  in unterschiedlicher Beschaf- fenheit für Biker. Es handelt  sich ausdrücklich nicht um die  Schaffung oder den Betrieb  eines „Bikeparks“ mit Rampen,  Hindernissen und Tubes, wie sie  oft in BMX- oder MTB-Bikeparks  zu finden sind. Zur Lenkung sollen in weiteren  Schritten mehrere Bike-Strecken  entwickelt und ausgewiesen wer- den, um andere sensible Bereiche  weiter zu entlasten. So sollen in  den nächsten ein bis drei Jahren  drei bis fünf Flowtrails zwischen  Hündle und Osterdorf (nördliche  Hangseite des Konstanzer Tales)  entstehen. [...] Der Weg über die Salmaser Höhe  sowie auch die nordseitige Route  über die Kräuter Alpe zur Trähers  Alpe sind für Biker während der  Weidezeit nur erschwert fahrbar.  Mehrfache Beschwerden über  offene Gatter, beschädigte Zäune  und auch Unfälle von Bikern,  vorwiegend ohne Ortskenntnis,  haben die beiden Gemeinden  Oberstaufen und Missen veran- lasst, die Zufahrt über die Salma- ser Höhe von beiden Seiten durch  Hinweistafeln und Hindernisse  einzuschränken. Auch auf der  nordseitigen Wegeführung über  die Kräuteralpe befinden sich  mehrere geschlossene Gatter. Die  beiden Rundtouren nach Wieder- hofen und zum Alpseeblick (auf  oberstaufen.de/tourensuche) sind  alternative Bike-Strecken um die  Salmaser Höhe. Nach Beendi- gung der Weidezeit werden die  Hindernisse wieder entfernt.  Naturbiken Allgäu:   Neue Radbeschilderung v



Wird wohl erstmal schlechter bevor es besser wird. Hat dieser Rainwald wenigstens Höhenmeter? Falls ja heißt das aber nicht dass da für 200k nicht völlige Grütze á la Flowpark Sigmaringen rauskommt.


----------



## damage0099 (22. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wird wohl erstmal schlechter bevor es besser wird. Hat dieser Rainwald wenigstens Höhenmeter? Falls ja heißt das aber nicht dass da für 200k nicht völlige Grütze á la Flowpark Sigmaringen rauskommt.


Ach komm, der Flowpark in SIG ist doch voll geil und jeden Cent wert!


----------



## Bluesboy (23. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wird wohl erstmal schlechter bevor es besser wird. Hat dieser Rainwald wenigstens Höhenmeter? Falls ja heißt das aber nicht dass da für 200k nicht völlige Grütze á la Flowpark Sigmaringen rauskommt.


Hi,
jetzt aber mal schön sachlich bleiben. Meines Wissens nach hat der Flowpark nur 180.000 € gekostet und dann kann man ja echt nicht meckern! 😜 Anlieger, griffiger Belag oder Entwässerung braucht doch kein Mensch… Stimmt es, dass Holger vom BPA inzwischen nachgebessert hat? Ich meide den Flowpark, wenn ich in SIG bin, schließlich gibt es alleine schon im Stadtgebiet genügend  geiler Trails, vom Donautal ganz zu schweigen!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## 0815oderso (23. August 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> jetzt aber mal schön sachlich bleiben. Meines Wissens nach hat der Flowpark nur 180.000 € gekostet und dann kann man ja echt nicht meckern! 😜 Anlieger, griffiger Belag oder Entwässerung braucht doch kein Mensch… Stimmt es, dass Holger vom BPA inzwischen nachgebessert hat? Ich meide den Flowpark, wenn ich in SIG bin, schließlich gibt es alleine schon im Stadtgebiet genügend  geiler Trails, vom Donautal ganz zu schweigen!
> Gruß
> Markus


Dann bleib da…


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. August 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> jetzt aber mal schön sachlich bleiben. Meines Wissens nach hat der Flowpark nur 180.000 € gekostet und dann kann man ja echt nicht meckern! 😜 Anlieger, griffiger Belag oder Entwässerung braucht doch kein Mensch… Stimmt es, dass Holger vom BPA inzwischen nachgebessert hat? Ich meide den Flowpark, wenn ich in SIG bin, schließlich gibt es alleine schon im Stadtgebiet genügend  geiler Trails, vom Donautal ganz zu schweigen!
> Gruß
> Markus


Keine Ahnung. War bisher nur einmal dort. Das Problem ist das Gelände in Verbindung mit der Streckenführung/Rundkurs. Es gibt einfach kaum Gefälle bzw. nach 5m sofort wieder Steigung. Es ist ein schlecht gemachter XC-Rundkurs. Mit downhill (ein 20m bergab führender Karrenweg wurde wirklich so bannt) oder Flow hat das gar nix zu tun. Legale Trails im Donautal sind ja angeblich nicht möglich.


----------



## Bluesboy (24. August 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Dann bleib da…


Hi,
Ironie liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters…
Der „Flowpark“ *ist *eine Frechheit. Sigmaringen hätte echt Potential, eine vielfältige Bike-Destination zu werden: Radwanderer und die touristische Infrastruktur  sind eh da (DJH, Camping, Hostels, Biergärten, Clubs), es gibt eine aktive Biker-Szene vor Ort und seit letztem Jahr endlich auch einen vernünftigen Bikeshop. Die Trails Wege im Stadtgebiet und in unmittelbarer Umgebung sind super, donauaufwärts hätte man problemlos  Endurolines anlegen können.
Schon bei der Planung des Flowparks hat der örtliche Verein mit wirklich fitten Leuten seine Mithilfe angeboten - vergeblich. Stattdessen hat als Location eine Ecke Sigmaringens jenseits von Gut und Böse ausgesucht und die Ausführung an Skyder vergeben, die ja schon in Albstadt im Bullentäle seinerzeit die Weltcup-Strecke schottermäßig verunstaltet haben. (Für den diesjährigen Worldcup hat übrigens Holger vom BPA die Sache in die Hand genommen). Allerdings muss man auch sehen, dass dort nicht nur örtliche Förster von absolut stur bis ziemlich bikerfreundlich mitreden, sondern auch der Prinz von Hohenzollern seine Jagdgründe hat und gerne mal eindeutige Schilder in den Wald stellt.
Schade, dass man das so verschlafen hat. Aber hier braucht alles 20 Jahre länger, es gibt noch Hoffnung…
Markus


----------



## Bluesboy (24. August 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Legale Trails im Donautal sind ja angeblich nicht möglich.


„Legal“ ist in der Tat so eine Sache, wie überall halt. Aber meistens hat man 1km jenseits der Futtertröge und Wanderparkplätze seine Ruhe und dank der „Premiumwanderwege“ sind die Trails wenigstens gut ausgeschildert 😜.
Die Jungs vom SC-Sigmaringendorf kennen da jede Ecke!


----------



## Roedler (24. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Sigmaringen auch schon Allgäu. Di'a Schwoba kolda't sich alls ei.


----------



## homerjay (24. August 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Neues aus Oberstaufen zum Thema MTB-Übungsstrecken im Rainwald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile hat sich auch schon gleich eine Bürgerinitiative dagegen gegründet, die "Rainwaldretter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (24. August 2021)

Stimmt bei change.org Petition und bei Facebook gibts einen Plan, Schneestern baut.

Ach ja Schneestern, gibts was neues aus der "Radstadt" und den Plänen im Tanachwäldchen? Hier scheint auch alles eingeschlafen zu sein, man hört gar nix neues zu all den Gerüchten.


----------



## BiBaBergler (24. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Stimmt bei change.org Petition und bei Facebook gibts einen Plan, Schneestern baut.



Startet jemand ne Petition für den Bau der Strecke(n).
Einfach nur so aus Prinzip?  Mehr wie die aktuell 630 Unterschriften der Gegner sollten sich doch zam bringen lassen, oder?


----------



## Bluesboy (24. August 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Sigmaringen auch schon Allgäu. Di'a Schwoba kolda't sich alls ei.


Touchè 🙄 und letzter Beitrag zum Thema: Wer Sigmaringen als "Schwaben" bezeichnet, wird mit Flowpark nicht unter 3 Stunden bestraft - Sigmaringen ist Preußen! 😜


----------



## Coal_Master (24. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Stimmt bei change.org Petition und bei Facebook gibts einen Plan, Schneestern baut.
> 
> Ach ja Schneestern, gibts was neues aus der "Radstadt" und den Plänen im Tanachwäldchen? Hier scheint auch alles eingeschlafen zu sein, man hört gar nix neues zu all den Gerüchten.


Noi no nix, die Stadt wartet auf EU Fördermittel.


----------



## Roedler (24. August 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Noi no nix, die Stadt wartet auf EU Fördermittel.


Mhm, die Zufahrtstraße wird gerade neu gemacht...


----------



## An der Alb (24. August 2021)

Bin schon einige Zeit nicht mehr im Allgäu gefahren und habe hier auch schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut. Was man hier alles so liest, vermiest einem ja von vornerein schon die Lust am biken.

Wie ist denn aktuell die Situation am Leybachtobel, Bildstöckle oder Falkenstein oberhalb von Rettenberg?


----------



## pib (25. August 2021)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell die Situation am Leybachtobel, Bildstöckle oder Falkenstein oberhalb von Rettenberg?



alles fahrbar ohne Probleme.


----------



## Stucka (25. August 2021)

Wenn man weiß, wo man fahren kann, welche Hotspots man speziell am Wochenende meiden muss etc. ist fast alles beim Alten. Allerdings Radler ohne Ende, egal ob im Gelände oder auf der Straße, aber wie gesagt, man muss halt schon ein bisschen planen und manche Ecken zu manchen Zeiten auslassen.

War kürzlich im Pfälzer Wald und am Mittelrhein beim Biken, hat mir ausnehmend gut gefallen. Klar, keine solchen Bolzen wie bei uns (rauf&runter), aber sehr weitläufig, sehr viele und lange Flowtrails. Gut, der fahrtechnische Anspruch war nicht hoch, das ist aber auch mal ok. Auffallend: kein einziges Bikeverbotsschild, kein einziges Mal blöde Anmache, obwohl uns Komoot (habe Strecken von Locals runtergeladen) oft weg von ausgeschilderten Bikerouten geführt hat. Da mir das alles etwas "komisch" vorkam, bin ich mal in Dahn (Dahner Felsenland, mega geil!) in die Touristinfo und hab mal gefragt, wie die das so machen. In Kurzform: auch da gab und gibt es Probleme Wanderer/Biker/Eigentümer/Forst usw. - aber die fahren aktuell andere Taktik. Weg vom Sperren einzelner Pisten, Ausweisen klassischer Bikestrecken und Prinzip Hoffnung, dass die Biker die in Ortsnähe oder an besonderes touristisch interessanten Spots gelegenen, engen Wanderwege NICHT fahren. Würde ganz gut funktionieren und der Ansatz ist allemal interessant. Klar haben die den Vorteil, dass der Pfälzer Wald unglaublich weitläufig ist und sich nicht wie bei uns alles sehr konzentriert.

Unsere Wirte waren von den Socken, als wir erzählt haben, wie voll das Allgäu in letzter Zeit ist. Bei denen da oben ist wohl flächendeckend tote Hose aktuell. Wiederum Beweis dafür, wie aggressiv das Allgäu von unseren Touristikern beworben wird. Voll, voller, Allgäu! Von dieser Werbung bekommen wir ja kaum etwas mit.


----------



## McDreck (25. August 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Wiederum Beweis dafür, wie aggressiv das Allgäu von unseren Touristikern beworben wird.


Man zeigt immer mit dem Finger auf die Werbung, Marketing, "die Industrie", aber ich sehe die Schuld/Ursache mindestens genauso wenn nicht mehr bei den Leuten selber. Die neigen dazu, genau da hin zu wollen, wo alle anderen auch sind, weil da muss es ja schön sein. 
Ein Großteil der Probleme mit Menschenmassen entsteht auch nur durch räum- und zeitliche Ballung, sprich alle wollen zur selben Zeit an dieselben Orte und treten sich dann auf gegenseitig auf den Füßen rum. Wer schlau ist und kann, der sucht sich andere Orte oder andere Zeiten und hat keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. August 2021)

Stucka schrieb:


> Klar haben die den Vorteil, dass der Pfälzer Wald unglaublich weitläufig ist und sich nicht wie bei uns alles sehr konzentriert.


Konzentration gibts trotzdem, nämlich am Haardtrand und ein bisschen auch um Dahn. Allerdings nur an schönen Wochenenden.


----------



## Bench (26. August 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Sigmaringen auch schon Allgäu. Di'a Schwoba kolda't sich alls ei.


Solange es in Sigmaringen noch nicht so aussieht...


----------



## swindle (26. August 2021)

reuter wanne?

kurzer Erlebnisbericht von gestern Abend: Wir sind zu Fünft auf den Edelsberg. Natürlich haben wir unsere Bikes getragen, das befahren ist ja verboten. Oben am Gipfelkreuz haben wir unser Zeug alles an den Rand hingelegt und uns dann auf die Steine gehockt, bzw. 2 Standen noch, um zu Brotzeiten. Dann kommt mal son älterer Trailrunner in seeehr engen shorts daher und rennt ungebremst durch unsere Gruppe und tritt dem einen auch noch auf den Fuß. Kein "Hallo" kein "Vorsicht" kein "Entschuldigung". Er stellt dann seine Stöcke ans Kreuz springt no 1-2 mal den Weg hinter und vor, packt dann seine Stöcke und springt wieder mitten durch unsere Gruppe durch. Und da heißts Biker führen sich am Berg auf. 

War son ca. 50 jähriger Kerl, dunkle kurze Haare, leicht grau, rotes shirt, enge radlerhosen und Carbon-Stöcke. Falls den wer mal trifft darf ihm gern eine runterhauen von mir.


----------



## HawG (26. August 2021)

Total überlaufen , nirgends kannst mehr parken,Wildparker und Wildcamper ,  Stau wenn aus der Garage raus fährst , nerven  nur noch die Fremden. Und das geht nicht nur mir so. 
Das es denen nicht selbst auf den Zeiger geht wenn alles übervoll ist...würde an so überlaufenen Orten keinen Urlaub machen wollen.


----------



## Bench (26. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> reuter wanne?


jup.

Gestern war eigentlich Wandertag, d.h. da wär ich eigentlich aufn Böck hoch.
Aber Nachbar hatte Geburtstag, bin daher am Zötler Pilswagen gloinat.


----------



## swindle (26. August 2021)

irgendwer muss den Pilswagen ja stützen dass er it umfällt 

Edelsberg oben wars eh saukalt. 

weißt du zufällig warum und seit wann auf dem Trail vom Edelsberg runter Richtung Stubental ein Zaun ist? Vor 1-2 Monat war der noch nicht da. Wir sind dann durchs "Drehkreuz" weiter rechts durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (26. August 2021)

Nö, als ich den zuletzt gefahren hab, war alles wie immer (außer dass er immer ausgefahrener wird).


----------



## hans7 (26. August 2021)

und so läufts in Österreich.








						Weil in Alpen immer weniger Schnee liegt, locken Skigebiete mit neuem Angebot - Video
					

Immer weniger Schnee im Winter zwingt Bergsportorte in den Alpen zu neuen Tourismus-Konzepten. In Österreich machen immer mehr Skigebiete gute Umsätze im Sommer – mit Mountainbikern.




					www.focus.de
				




Bei uns im Allgäu wirds halt noch paar Jahre brauchen, bis sie merken, dass im Winter nicht mehr viel Geld kommt und im Sommer mit den Bikern gut zahlende Klientel derzeit am Allgäu vorbei fährt.


----------



## BiBaBergler (26. August 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> und so läufts in Österreich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muass glaub zerschd mal no a Generation wegsterben, bis man es hier in der Region kapiert ... und dann dauerts noch mind. 10 Jahre bis Konzepte für Strecken entwickelt und Genehmigt werden und dann nochmals 10 Jahre bis diese Strecken dann soweit abgändert wurden, dass die auch nen Taug fürs MTB haben.


----------



## hans7 (26. August 2021)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Da muass glaub zerschd mal no a Generation wegsterben, bis man es hier in der Region kapiert ... und dann dauerts noch mind. 10 Jahre bis Konzepte für Strecken entwickelt und Genehmigt werden und dann nochmals 10 Jahre bis diese Strecken dann soweit abgändert wurden, dass die auch nen Taug fürs MTB haben.


Ich glaub wenn's ums Geld geht wird schneller reagiert. Ich meine die Infrastrukturen sind vorhanden: Lifte, Bikeshops, Unterkünfte.... fehlen nur noch die Trails. Muss ja kein geshapter Bikepark sein, sowas wie Reschen.

Aber hast Recht, bis sich im Allgäu was bewegt dauert es, vor allem sind ja noch genügend Touristen da, von denen auch die Bergbahnen noch profitieren.

Was sowas angeht, sind die Österreicher uns immer einen Schritt voraus


----------



## ralf321 (27. August 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn's ums Geld geht wird schneller reagiert. Ich meine die Infrastrukturen sind vorhanden: Lifte, Bikeshops, Unterkünfte.... fehlen nur noch die Trails. Muss ja kein geshapter Bikepark sein, sowas wie Reschen.
> 
> Aber hast Recht, bis sich im Allgäu was bewegt dauert es, vor allem sind ja noch genügend Touristen da, von denen auch die Bergbahnen noch profitieren.
> 
> Was sowas angeht, sind die Österreicher uns immer einen Schritt voraus



Ja solange genug ohne Rad unterwegs sind tut sich da nichts. Außer kleinere die aktuell nocht nicht vom Sommerbetrienb leben legen los. Und die anderen ziehen dan plötzlich mit.

Warten wir mal was Oberstaufen da vorhat Richtung Thalkirchdorf und dann ggf mit der Hündle Bahn? dann wäre der erste Schritt gemacht.


----------



## pib (27. August 2021)

Was ist denn im Bereich Himmeleck passiert!? War ja mal idyllisch da oben aber derzeit hat schweres Gerät alles zerstört. Wird da eine Autobahn gebaut?


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> und so läufts in Österreich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Focus 
2. Auch wenn die Konzepte-Industrie mit ihren "Irgendwasmitmedien"-Profis das denen mit dem Geld gern einreden würden: Mountainbiken wird das Skifahren niemals als Umsatzbringer ersetzen oder auch nur Verluste auffangen können. Sieht man schon daran, dass viel mehr Geld in den Ausbau der Ski-Infrastruktur gesteckt wird als in Sommer-Infrastruktur (und das ist viel eher ein Spaßbad oder eine Sommerrodelbahn als ein MTB-Trail).


----------



## seven21 (27. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 1. Focus
> 2. Auch wenn die Konzepte-Industrie mit ihren "Irgendwasmitmedien"-Profis das denen mit dem Geld gern einreden würden: Mountainbiken wird das Skifahren niemals als Umsatzbringer ersetzen oder auch nur Verluste auffangen können. Sieht man schon daran, dass viel mehr Geld in den Ausbau der Ski-Infrastruktur gesteckt wird als in Sommer-Infrastruktur (und das ist viel eher ein Spaßbad oder eine Sommerrodelbahn als ein MTB-Trail).


Wie soll das auch funktionieren. Wer Wintersport betreibt weiß welche Menschenmassen im Winter am Berg stehen. Das sind pro Tag Zigtausende. 

Zum Vergleich einfach mal Sölden nehmen. Selbst an einem guten Tag sind es maximal tausend MTBler (Wahrscheinlich eher deutlich weniger).  Dort sind nur 3 Lifte in Betrieb und keine Schlange an den zwei Gondeln und dem Sessel zum Rotkogel. Im Winter stehst du dir trotz x-facher Anzahl an Liften "stundenlang" die Beine krumm. Das wird niemals erreichbar sein. Dazu ist MTB imho schwerer zu erlernen als Ski oder Snowboard und die im Vergleich zur Skipiste wenigen Trails wären ja auch abartig überlastet, wenn sich die Anzahl noch deutlich erhöhen würde. Da würden viele die Lust verlieren, wenn du nicht nur an der Gondel, sondern auch noch auf dem Trail ständig warten müsstest.

MTB inkl. der E-Bikes kann eine Ergänzung zum klassischen Wanderer werden, was mit dem Tourismus passiert wenn der Schnee ausbleibt bzw. wie sich diese Sparte retten will ist mir ehrlich gesagt unklar. Da müsste schon viel passieren. Zumal du ja auch den Skifahrer, der im Sommer gerne auf Malle feiert, erstmal vom Strandurlaub weglocken müsstest.


----------



## hans7 (27. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 1. Focus
> 2. Auch wenn die Konzepte-Industrie mit ihren "Irgendwasmitmedien"-Profis das denen mit dem Geld gern einreden würden: Mountainbiken wird das Skifahren niemals als Umsatzbringer ersetzen oder auch nur Verluste auffangen können. Sieht man schon daran, dass viel mehr Geld in den Ausbau der Ski-Infrastruktur gesteckt wird als in Sommer-Infrastruktur (und das ist viel eher ein Spaßbad oder eine Sommerrodelbahn als ein MTB-Trail).


Ich kann nur sagen, ich bin sehr froh, das beim biken nicht solche Massen unterwegs sind wie beim Skitourismus. Das wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## ralf321 (27. August 2021)

Trifft uns Radler zwar nur indirekt
aber finds gut, wenn man nicht zum Feierabendbier mit dem Auto auf den zB Sonthofener Hof fährt und sich
dort oben trifft.









						Sollen Bergstraßen für Autofahrer gesperrt werden?
					

Naturschützer fordern, die Mautwege im Oberallgäu für Autos zu schließen. Das soll Tiere und Pflanzen schützen. Kritik kommt von Alpwirten und ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (27. August 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Trifft uns Radler zwar nur indirekt
> aber finds gut, wenn man nicht zum Feierabendbier mit dem Auto auf den zB Sonthofener Hof fährt und sich dort oben trifft.
> 
> 
> ...


So schlimm ist es zumindest im Rohrmoos gar nicht. Fahre dort sehr regelmäßig meine RR-Runde bis nach Sibratsgfäll und werde seltenst von Autos überholt. Meistens sind das sogar Förster, Bauern oder Jäger und keine Touris die Maut zahlen. Die Idee mit der Schranke, die nur maximal Autos pro Parkplatz hochlässt ist ja auch gut.


----------



## pib (27. August 2021)

Ist es wissenschaftlich eigentlich noch aktuell das wir im Allgäu (Alpen) in absehbarer Zeit kein Schnee mehr haben? Ernsthafte Frage. In unserem Breitengrad soll es doch eher kälter werden mit mehr Niederschlägen im Winter. (Abschwächung Golfstrom).


----------



## hans7 (27. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Ist es wissenschaftlich eigentlich noch aktuell das wir im Allgäu (Alpen) in absehbarer Zeit kein Schnee mehr haben? Ernsthafte Frage. In unserem Breitengrad soll es doch eher kälter werden mit mehr Niederschlägen im Winter. (Abschwächung Golfstrom).


Wenn das einer genau sagen kann.....
Aktuell wird wohl der Golfstrom schwächer, der Wärme zu uns bringt. Sollte der abreißen, könnte es kalt werden..... aber so genau weiß dass ja keiner... Alles Vermutungen und Theorien. Das ist alles viel zu komplex und alles miteinander verbunden


----------



## seven21 (27. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Ist es wissenschaftlich eigentlich noch aktuell das wir im Allgäu (Alpen) in absehbarer Zeit kein Schnee mehr haben? Ernsthafte Frage. In unserem Breitengrad soll es doch eher kälter werden mit mehr Niederschlägen im Winter. (Abschwächung Golfstrom).


Soll aber in milderen Wintern und kälteren Sommern enden. Die Gletscher schmelzen ja auch fleißig weiter. Am Ende ist noch das Kälteloch Balderschwang nutzbar, selbst für Fellhorn sieht es mäßig aus. Die ganzen niedrigeren Gebiete wie Steibis, Hündle, Thaler Höhe usw. sind dann nahezu schneefrei.


----------



## mtbjj (27. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Bereich Himmeleck passiert!? War ja mal idyllisch da oben aber derzeit hat schweres Gerät alles zerstört. Wird da eine Autobahn gebaut?


Nord- oder Südseite? oder gar oben entlang? wollte ich einheitlich mal wieder hin :-(


----------



## pib (27. August 2021)

mtbjj schrieb:


> Nord- oder Südseite? oder gar oben entlang? wollte ich einheitlich mal wieder hin :-(


Oben entlang. Derzeit nicht zu empfehlen. Liegen Bäume quer. Tiefste Furchen mit Wasser aufgefüllt. Man versinkt knöcheltief im Schlamm. Bike kann man nur schieben an vielen Stellen.


----------



## mtbjj (27. August 2021)

Danke für die Info! wieder eine schöne Tour weniger...


----------



## ralf321 (7. September 2021)

Von welchen Mountainbikepfaden reden die?

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...ringen-doch-es-gibt-auch-probleme_arid-325711

Und weis jemand was in Hindelang geplant ist?

und wieder die querfeldein Radler.
Gibts die echt zu Haufe? Kommt selten vor beim mir in 30 Jahr  wenn mal ein Weg endet und meist schieb ich’s dann raus.
Oder sind trails schon querfeldein.

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...-in-den-bergen-ranger-geben-tipps_arid-325660


----------



## ralf321 (10. September 2021)

1.800 Unterschriften gegen Mountainbike-Projekt im Rainwald (AZ plus)​
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...rojekt-im-rainwald-in-oberstaufen_arid-326500

Az Artikel 
https://scontent-ham3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=364d0bc367eea8b16fc0308d31e39d25&oe=6160E32A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. September 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> 1.800 Unterschriften gegen Mountainbike-Projekt im Rainwald (AZ plus)​
> https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...rojekt-im-rainwald-in-oberstaufen_arid-326500
> 
> Az Artikel
> https://scontent-ham3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=364d0bc367eea8b16fc0308d31e39d25&oe=6160E32A



so kennt man die Allgäuer...


----------



## Stucka (14. September 2021)

Zumindest 1800 Oberstaufn


----------



## Stucka (14. September 2021)

Oberstaufner war gemeint....


----------



## Hauteroute (14. September 2021)

Ich war am vergangenen Donnerstag auf dieser Infoveranstaltung in Oberstaufen zum Thema "MTB-Strecken im Rainwald."

Es war gut und richtig diese Veranstaltung durchzuführen und vor allem die Gegner darüber zu informieren. Ausführlichere Angaben zum Projekt wurden leider erst in den letzten Wochen bekannt. Erste Planungen und Ideen zu einem MTB-Konzept zur Besucherlenkung gab es wohl schon seit Ende 2018/Anfang 2019. Hierzu wurde eigens eine Arbeitsgruppe gebildet und Ergebnisse immer wieder in öffentlichen Gemeinderatssitzungen besprochen (sofern Corona das zu lies). Kritik wurde laut, dass hier zu wenig informiert wurde. Lt. Bgm. Beckel wurde immer wieder in den Medien darüber berichtet. Bis zum Bekanntwerden in den letzten Wochen waren nicht wirklich negative Stimmen zum Projekt zu hören.

Die Petition mit den ca. 1800 Gegenstimmen richtet sich rein gegen den Standort „Rainwald“, nicht gegen das geplante MTB-Konzept an sich. Dies war klar von Seiten der Gegner zu hören.

Es waren einige andere Standorte im Gespräch. Eine Standort-Analyse brachte aber die klaren Vorteile für den Standort Rainwald.

Erstaunlich auch, dass so gut wie alle beteiligten Behörden „grünes Licht“ für den Rainwald signalisiert haben.

*Eckpunkte MTB-Strecken Rainwald:*

Investitionskosten ca. 200.000 EURO
Förderkosten in Aussicht von ca. 100.000 EURO
11 Trails wurden beantragt. Es sollen aber weniger gebaut werden
Qualität statt Quantität der Trails ist das Ziel
Es sollen so wenig wie möglich bis gar keine Bäume gefällt werden
Es soll ein offenes Übungsgelände werden (für alle zugänglich)
Es wird keinen „Bike-Park-Charakter“ haben (keine Hindernisse, Sprünge usw.)
Übungsgelände für LEVEL 0 und LEVEL 1
Zielgruppe: E-MTB Anfänger, Ungeübte, Genuss-Sportler, evtl. Kinder
Nichts für Geübte und Cracks! Ist auch nicht geplant!
Ziel: Nutzergruppen sollen auf das „unbekannte Gelände“ vorbereitet werden
Gastgeber, Radverleihstationen, Touristeninfo, Homepage usw. sollen generelle Verhaltenshinweisen für das Verhalten in der Natur mit dem Bike an die E-Biker weitergeben

Wie geschrieben ist der Rainwald nur ein Teil des MTB-Konzepts zur Besucherlenkung. Geplant sind wohl noch weitere ausgeschilderte Touren und einige Flowtrails an der Nordseite des Konstanzer Tals. Ziel ist es tatsächlich „kritische“ Strecken wie z.B. die „Salmaser Höhe“ über den Zeitraum der „Weidegang-Saison“ (Anfang Mai – Ende September) weitestgehend abzuriegeln. Es wird vermutlich keine Verbote geben, jedoch wird der Zugang durch Barrieren, enge Durchgänge, usw. deutlich erschwert werden.

*Weiter:*
Am Hündle ist auch ein MTB-Gelände geplant, dass aber mit dem MTB-Konzept zur Besucherlenkung nichts zu tun hat. Dieses Gelände soll wohl vom DAV unterhalten werden. Es handelt sich um ein abgegrenztes Gelände und dort dürfen wohl nur Mitglieder fahren.


----------



## seven21 (14. September 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Ich war am vergangenen Donnerstag auf dieser Infoveranstaltung in Oberstaufen zum Thema "MTB-Strecken im Rainwald."
> 
> Es war gut und richtig diese Veranstaltung durchzuführen und vor allem die Gegner darüber zu informieren. Ausführlichere Angaben zum Projekt wurden leider erst in den letzten Wochen bekannt. Erste Planungen und Ideen zu einem MTB-Konzept zur Besucherlenkung gab es wohl schon seit Ende 2018/Anfang 2019. Hierzu wurde eigens eine Arbeitsgruppe gebildet und Ergebnisse immer wieder in öffentlichen Gemeinderatssitzungen besprochen (sofern Corona das zu lies). Kritik wurde laut, dass hier zu wenig informiert wurde. Lt. Bgm. Beckel wurde immer wieder in den Medien darüber berichtet. Bis zum Bekanntwerden in den letzten Wochen waren nicht wirklich negative Stimmen zum Projekt zu hören.
> 
> ...


Salmaser Höhe ist ja jetzt schon teilweise erschwert. Ganz am Anfang Richtung Kalzhofen und bei der Taler Höhe sind ja schon Gatter ersetzt worden gegen Treppen die du mit dem E-Bike eigentlich kaum überwinden kannst. Außerdem stehen ja schon Schilder die zumindest darum bitten während Kühe auf der Weide stehen den Bereich zu meiden.


----------



## Hauteroute (15. September 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Salmaser Höhe ist ja jetzt schon teilweise erschwert. Ganz am Anfang Richtung Kalzhofen und bei der Taler Höhe sind ja schon Gatter ersetzt worden gegen Treppen die du mit dem E-Bike eigentlich kaum überwinden kannst. Außerdem stehen ja schon Schilder die zumindest darum bitten während Kühe auf der Weide stehen den Bereich zu meiden.


Stimmt, dass ist schon seit Mitte/Ende Juli 2021 so.
Auf Outdooractive ist seither auch ein entsprechender Hinweis zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. September 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Salmaser Höhe ist ja jetzt schon teilweise erschwert. Ganz am Anfang Richtung Kalzhofen und bei der Taler Höhe sind ja schon Gatter ersetzt worden gegen Treppen *die du mit dem E-Bike eigentlich kaum überwinden kannst.* Außerdem stehen ja schon Schilder die zumindest darum bitten während Kühe auf der Weide stehen den Bereich zu meiden.


Das finde ich allerdings schon fast wieder gut bis erstrebenswert


----------



## seven21 (16. September 2021)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Das finde ich allerdings schon fast wieder gut bis erstrebenswert


Ich auch


----------



## Hauteroute (17. September 2021)

Wen es interessiert hier nochmals eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung der Veranstaltung in Oberstaufen von letzter Woche. War heute im Mitteilungsblatt (Staufern Blättle) abgedruckt. Der Gemeinde scheint es jetzt sehr wichtig zu sein, doch alle ausführlich zu informieren.


----------



## Janosch23 (21. September 2021)

Hier mal die neueste Variante auf der Adelegg. Ich bin wirklich nicht gegen Vogelschutz, aber das nun plötzlich nach Jahren ohne Hinweis an einem handtuchschmalen Trail, der sicher genutzt aber eher nicht von den großen Massen, ein solches Schild hängt, ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Damit wäre eine schöne Variante (so wahnsinnig viele gibts ja nicht) dicht und nicht mehr befahrbar ...


----------



## Roedler (21. September 2021)

Wanderer und Radfahrer sollen da nicht, also nicht speziell gegen MTB, von daher sehr ich das gelassen und denke das hier wirklich die Tiere im Vordergrund stehen. 
Nur das "Weg nicht benutzen" wundert mich etwas, das Gebiet darf dann also betreten werden??

Wir werden immer mehr Menschen, es wird eng werden sehr eng...


----------



## Janosch23 (21. September 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nur das "Weg nicht benutzen" wundert mich etwas, das Gebiet darf dann also betreten werden??


Ist als Bitte formuliert, insofern wohl rechtlich kein wirkliches Verbot. Ärgert mich trotzdem, weil ich an die Vogelgeschichte nicht wirklich glaube. 



Roedler schrieb:


> Wir werden immer mehr Menschen, es wird eng werden sehr eng...


... zumindest immer mehr auf zwei Rädern und da müssen Einschränkungen dann schon mit Augenmaß passieren, weil sonst noch mehr auf den verbliebenen Wegen abläuft und das führt ja zu nix Gutem ...


----------



## pib (21. September 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Hier mal die neueste Variante auf der Adelegg. Ich bin wirklich nicht gegen Vogelschutz, aber das nun plötzlich nach Jahren ohne Hinweis an einem handtuchschmalen Trail, der sicher genutzt aber eher nicht von den großen Massen, ein solches Schild hängt, ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Damit wäre eine schöne Variante (so wahnsinnig viele gibts ja nicht) dicht und nicht mehr befahrbar ...



Verläuft der Trail in Bayern oder BW? Auf BW Seite wird man ja eh nur angeraunzt wegen 2M Regel.
Die Schilder stehen auch am schwarzen Grat rum. Seltsamerweise aber nur am Trailausgang. Nie am Traileinstieg...

Um das Auerhuhn zu retten müßte man ausserdem viel größere Flächen sperren. Eigentlich alles in der Natur.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. September 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Um das Auerhuhn zu retten müsste man


geeignete Lebenräume schaffen: sh. Beitrag #968 in einem anderen Thread


----------



## seven21 (21. September 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Verläuft der Trail in Bayern oder BW? Auf BW Seite wird man ja eh nur angeraunzt wegen 2M Regel.
> Die Schilder stehen auch am schwarzen Grat rum. Seltsamerweise aber nur am Trailausgang. Nie am Traileinstieg...
> 
> Um das Auerhuhn zu retten müßte man ausserdem viel größere Flächen sperren. Eigentlich alles in der Natur.


Die Schilder sind alle auf Seite BW. Gemeinde Isny. Hängen dort aber schon immer. Wurde nur ausgetauscht gegen größere. 

Problem ist ganz klar die größere Frequentierung der Trails. Früher hat es niemand interessiert ob ein paar Leute von der Schletter in den Vogelschutz rein sind. Dank Corona und MTB-Boom ist es jetzt eben deutlich mehr. Selbst das Propain-Team war plötzlich zum Trainieren hier. Dann eben noch Idioten, die verbotene Trails auf Youtube stellen. Die Gemeinde hat den Ranger beauftragt Social Media und YT auszuwerten, dass ist dem halt auch sofort aufgefallen.

Klar ist aber auch unabhängig davon, solange die mit Harverstern und anderem schweren Gerät ganzjährig in den Vogelschutz gehen kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen. 

Am Ende geht es eben um die angedachte Sperrung aller markierten Trails (mit X markierte Bäume am Traileingang), weil uns der Besitzer raushaben will. Die Schilder sind der erste Schritt.


----------



## Janosch23 (21. September 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Klar ist aber auch unabhängig davon, solange die mit Harverstern und anderem schweren Gerät ganzjährig in den Vogelschutz gehen kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen.


Danke, dann kann ich mir jede weitere Zeile dazu sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. September 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Ich war am vergangenen Donnerstag auf dieser Infoveranstaltung in Oberstaufen zum Thema "MTB-Strecken im Rainwald."
> 
> Es war gut und richtig diese Veranstaltung durchzuführen und vor allem die Gegner darüber zu informieren. Ausführlichere Angaben zum Projekt wurden leider erst in den letzten Wochen bekannt. Erste Planungen und Ideen zu einem MTB-Konzept zur Besucherlenkung gab es wohl schon seit Ende 2018/Anfang 2019. Hierzu wurde eigens eine Arbeitsgruppe gebildet und Ergebnisse immer wieder in öffentlichen Gemeinderatssitzungen besprochen (sofern Corona das zu lies). Kritik wurde laut, dass hier zu wenig informiert wurde. Lt. Bgm. Beckel wurde immer wieder in den Medien darüber berichtet. Bis zum Bekanntwerden in den letzten Wochen waren nicht wirklich negative Stimmen zum Projekt zu hören.
> 
> ...


Sprich: die einzige etwas längere und attraktive Abfahrt wird durch einen "Parcours" für blutige Anfänger und ein paar Flowtrails, wahrscheinlich mit 50hm Gefälle ersetzt.


----------



## Hauteroute (2. Oktober 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sprich: die einzige etwas längere und attraktive Abfahrt wird durch einen "Parcours" für blutige Anfänger und ein paar Flowtrails, wahrscheinlich mit 50hm Gefälle ersetzt.


So könnte ein mögliches Szenario in O aussehen. Bisher wurde aber noch kein einziger Meter dieser Ersatzmaßnahmen umgesetzt, aber schon viele andere Meter Trails dafür gesperrt oder stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## 0815oderso (3. Oktober 2021)

Über Stock und Stein: Verein MTB Rheintal baut Bike-Trails
					

Über Stock und Stein: Verein MTB Rheintal baut Bike-Trails




					www.tvo-online.ch


----------



## 0815oderso (4. Oktober 2021)

Mountainbike Allgäu e.V. - Respektvoll Mitanand
					

Mountainbike Allgäu e.V. befasst sich mit Mountainbikern und Grundstückseigner um Lösungen rund um die schönsten Trails im Allgäu




					www.mtballgaeu.de


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Mountainbike Allgäu e.V. - Respektvoll Mitanand
> 
> 
> Mountainbike Allgäu e.V. befasst sich mit Mountainbikern und Grundstückseigner um Lösungen rund um die schönsten Trails im Allgäu
> ...


Mich würde interessieren, was die mit 


> Wir nehmen uns dem illegalen Trailbau sowie der oft ausstehenden Haftungsfrage bei Wegbefahrungen an. Wir nehmen mit einer Vereinsversicherung den/die GrundstückseigentümerInnen aus der Haftung


eigentlich meinen.

Sieht eher aus wie gut gemeint; der professionelle Anspruch beschränkt sich wohl aufs Design.


----------



## homerjay (4. Oktober 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Oktober 2021)

Klingt so als ob man durch "Angebot" schaffen (an sich ja gut) aktiv an der Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes mitwirken möchte bzw. dieses zur Diskussion stellt und sich mit einer Einschränkung abfindet im Gegenzug zu ein paar gebauten Trails.
Wusste auch nicht das die Haftungsfrage überhaupt geklärt werden muss da nicht relevant für normale Wege/Trails.
Alles etwas unglücklich formuliert (auch wenn es gut gemeint ist)


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wusste auch nicht das die Haftungsfrage überhaupt geklärt werden muss da nicht relevant für normale Wege/Trails.


Der "MTB Allgäu e.V." weiß es halt auch nicht. Keine gute Voraussetzung für das, was man sich vorgenommen hat.


----------



## Oshiki (5. Oktober 2021)

Für was braucht es noch einen Verein?
Wäre es nicht schlauer DIMB zu stärken als noch mehr klein/klein zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittern8 (5. Oktober 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> aktiv an der Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes mitwirken


Teilweise hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass das Maulwürfe sind.


----------



## 0815oderso (5. Oktober 2021)

Nennt die Gruppe besser “ Allgäu Motz- und Jammercommunity” … ist für Euch als Wächter der Arroganz mit alleinigem Wissens- und Wahrheitsanspruch wahrscheinlich passender….


----------



## Coal_Master (5. Oktober 2021)

Wat für Pfeifen hier!
Immer nur mosern und immer nur negativ!

Schaut euch doch einfach mal den Verein an, durch die angestrebte, grosse Gemeinschaft wird versucht, den Druck von den Grundstückseignern zu nehmen und im Falle eines Unfalls soll die Gemeinschaft(oder die Versicherung des Vereins) dafür aufkommen und nicht die Grundstückseigner auf deren Grundstücken sich die Trails befinden.

Klar weiss man zu Beginn nicht Alles aber es ist immerhin ein Anfang!
Und Rechtschreibfehler sind mir da relativ wurscht, wenn sich endlich Leute bereit erklären zu handeln.
Und leider hat die DIMB hier gar nichts erreicht.


----------



## McDreck (5. Oktober 2021)

Zumindest haben wir jetzt direkte Ansprechpartner hier.


----------



## homerjay (5. Oktober 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wat für Pfeifen hier!
> Immer nur mosern und immer nur negativ!
> 
> Schaut euch doch einfach mal den Verein an, durch die angestrebte, grosse Gemeinschaft wird versucht, den Druck von den Grundstückseignern zu nehmen und im Falle eines Unfalls soll die Gemeinschaft(oder die Versicherung des Vereins) dafür aufkommen und nicht die Grundstückseigner auf deren Grundstücken sich die Trails befinden.


Die Haftungsfrage ist längst geklärt und mittlerweile hat sich das auch unter den meisten Grundstücksbesitzern herumgesprochen. Ein Grundstücksbesitzer haftet auf naturbelassenen Trails nicht für waldtypische Gefahren. Mit einer Haftungsübernahme lockst Du heutzutage keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor, Wenn man mit den Grundstücksbesitzern über Gestattungsverträge verhandelt, kommt meistens die Aussage: „Haftpflichtversicherung habe ich sowieso." Eine Grundstückshaftpflichtversicherung ist nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Klar weiss man zu Beginn nicht Alles


Natürlich nicht. Dann sollte man aber kleine Brötchen backen.


Coal_Master schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch einfach mal den Verein an, durch die angestrebte, grosse Gemeinschaft wird versucht, den Druck von den Grundstückseignern zu nehmen und im Falle eines Unfalls soll die Gemeinschaft(oder die Versicherung des Vereins) dafür aufkommen und nicht die Grundstückseigner auf deren Grundstücken sich die Trails befinden.


Ich weiß nicht, wie diese "Versicherung" aussehen soll - abgesehen davon, dass sie überflüssig ist.


McDreck schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wir jetzt direkte Ansprechpartner hier.


Das nützt Euch nur dann, wenn da nicht nur guter Wille, sondern auch Kompetenz vorhanden ist. Und es sollte auch jedem bewusst sein, dass abseits bestehender gesetzlicher Regelungen keine "Kompromisse" gefunden werden können, die Anspruch auf umfassende Geltung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (5. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Euch


Ich hab da keine Aktien drin. Ich habe lediglich bemerkt. fyi


----------



## Hauteroute (5. Oktober 2021)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht schlauer DIMB zu stärken als noch mehr klein/klein zu machen?


Hier die Möglichkeit in nächster Zeit aktiv was zu verändern. Die IG Allgäu hat GV und es werden einige Posten neu vergeben. Eine große Chance wieder Fahrt in die Sache zu bringen.
Komme aus dem Westallgäu wo die DIMB faktisch nicht aktiv ist, werde aber trotzdem bzw. genau deswegen zur GV gehen.


----------



## InesThoma (6. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was die mit
> 
> eigentlich meinen.
> 
> Sieht eher aus wie gut gemeint; der professionelle Anspruch beschränkt sich wohl aufs Design.


Servus,
Wir meinen das eigentlich genauso wie es dort steht: Wir wollen Lösungen finden und legale Trails schaffen. Uns ist natürlich klar, das wir nicht das gesamte Allgäu im nächsten halben Jahr umkrempeln. Die Realisierung eines ersten, kleinen Projektes steht aber kurz bevor und dafür war die Gründung eines eigenen Vereins erforderlich. Dieser kümmert sich um die Pflege der Trails und übernimmt über eine Versicherung die Haftung.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## InesThoma (6. Oktober 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zitat von der Homepage:
> 
> "Legales Biken und Trailbau​Wir möchten ein offizielles und strukturiertes Trailangebot schaffen, Kompromisse eingehen und Regeln setzen."
> 
> ...


Servus, wir arbeiten sehr eng mit dem DAV zusammen. Für die Realisierung eines ersten legalen Trails war es aber nötig und sinnvoll einen eigenen, regionalen Verein zu gründen. So haben wir kleinere Strukturen und lokale Ansprechpartner, die sich um die konkreten Belange bei uns in der Region kümmern können. Mit der DIMB haben wir uns vor der Gründung auch ausgetauscht und gemeinsam entschieden, dass wir hier etwas regionaler und persönlicher auftreten wollen. Ist zumindest mal ein Versuch.
Schick uns gerne über die Mail die Fehler auf der Homepage. Wir freuen uns über Mithilfe und konstruktive Kritik.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## InesThoma (6. Oktober 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Klingt so als ob man durch "Angebot" schaffen (an sich ja gut) aktiv an der Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes mitwirken möchte bzw. dieses zur Diskussion stellt und sich mit einer Einschränkung abfindet im Gegenzug zu ein paar gebauten Trails.
> Wusste auch nicht das die Haftungsfrage überhaupt geklärt werden muss da nicht relevant für normale Wege/Trails.
> Alles etwas unglücklich formuliert (auch wenn es gut gemeint ist)


Hey,
Ja die Thematik ist natürlich sehr vielschichtig. In einem konkreten Fall geht es um neu angelegte und nicht gewidmete Wege. Hier ist die Haftungsfrage tatsächlich ungeklärt und soll durch eine Versicherung über den Verein übernommen werden.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## InesThoma (6. Oktober 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wat für Pfeifen hier!
> Immer nur mosern und immer nur negativ!
> 
> Schaut euch doch einfach mal den Verein an, durch die angestrebte, grosse Gemeinschaft wird versucht, den Druck von den Grundstückseignern zu nehmen und im Falle eines Unfalls soll die Gemeinschaft(oder die Versicherung des Vereins) dafür aufkommen und nicht die Grundstückseigner auf deren Grundstücken sich die Trails befinden.
> ...


Danke dafür. Positive Leute können wir auch im Verein gut gebrauchen. Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## PikayHoSo (6. Oktober 2021)

InesThoma schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ja die Thematik ist natürlich sehr vielschichtig. In einem konkreten Fall geht es um neu angelegte und nicht gewidmete Wege. Hier ist die Haftungsfrage tatsächlich ungeklärt und soll durch eine Versicherung über den Verein übernommen werden.
> Liebe Grüße!


Genau das irritiert mich - genau dort ist sie 100% klar - sorry Korrektur: solange ihr Naturtrails habt, ohne Bauwerke


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2021)

InesThoma schrieb:


> Wir meinen das eigentlich genauso wie es dort steht: Wir wollen Lösungen finden und legale Trails schaffen. Uns ist natürlich klar, das wir nicht das gesamte Allgäu im nächsten halben Jahr umkrempeln. Die Realisierung eines ersten, kleinen Projektes steht aber kurz bevor und dafür war die Gründung eines eigenen Vereins erforderlich. Dieser kümmert sich um die Pflege der Trails und übernimmt über eine Versicherung die Haftung.


Selbst wenn es über die Notwendigkeit einer solchen separaten Versicherung geteilte Meinungen gibt:
Wieso steht in eurem Text etwas von "oft ungeklärter Haftungsfrage bei Wegbefahrungen"?


InesThoma schrieb:


> eines ersten legalen Trails


Was ist damit gemeint? Soweit ich weiß, ist das Befahren von schmalen Wegen zumindest in Bayern allermeistens legal. Oder meinst Du einen speziell für das Mountainbiken angelegten Weg mit Verbotsschildern für Fußgänger?


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Oktober 2021)

InesThoma schrieb:


> Danke dafür. Positive Leute können wir auch im Verein gut gebrauchen. Liebe Grüße!!



Hallo Ines,

ich warte nur noch auf grünes Licht von der Stadt Sonthofen, dann werde ich mich mit meiner Trailbaugruppe Euch anschliessen.
Sollten die mal endlich in die Gänge kommen !


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2021)

Es ist kaum zu glauben - in dem Thread kommt sowas wie positive Stimmung und Bewegung. Ich fänds gut wenn dem jetzt jeder mal ne Chance gibt und unterstützt und nicht wieder alles vorher totgeredet wird. Versuch macht kluch 

@InesThoma 
Solltet für Euch Unterstützung von Vereinen etwas außerhalb (Oberschwaben) in irgendeiner Weise weiter bringen dann lass es mich wissen.

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (10. Oktober 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Hallo Ines,
> 
> ich warte nur noch auf grünes Licht von der Stadt Sonthofen, dann werde ich mich mit meiner Trailbaugruppe Euch anschliessen.
> Sollten die mal endlich in die Gänge kommen !



Oh da bin ich gespannt was da alles demnächst kommt. Sollte sich nun ja wirklich was tun, außer die Gerüchte was alles im Gespräch ist und nix passiert. Ggf mal Melden wenn noch Hilfe benötigt wird.


----------



## 0815oderso (17. Oktober 2021)

…


----------



## seven21 (17. Oktober 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> …


Nächste Woche ist die nächste Gesprächsrunde zur Adelegg. Sieht aktuell nicht so gut aus.


----------



## ralf321 (19. Oktober 2021)

Leider kein plus Abo aber ggf kann einer es lesen
Tourismus in der Radstadt
Zähes Ringen um Mountainbike-Strecken in Sonthofen​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...ountainbike-strecken-in-sonthofen_arid-337858


----------



## 0815oderso (20. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Bench (20. Oktober 2021)

Durch SF komm ich nur ganz selten mit dem RR. Dann immer schnell Augen zu und durch 
Gut, ich mag halt allgemein keine Städte


----------



## ralf321 (20. Oktober 2021)

Nana Sonthofen ist doch die Radsstadt mit den Trails wie man so aktuell liest  😄
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/trailguide-allgaeu/


----------



## 0815oderso (20. Oktober 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Nana Sonthofen ist doch die Radsstadt mit den Trails wie man so aktuell liest  😄
> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/trailguide-allgaeu/


Oh weh, das ist ja fast so schlimm wie das Buch von dem Hanswurst aus Aalen...


----------



## Hauteroute (20. Oktober 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Nana Sonthofen ist doch die Radsstadt mit den Trails wie man so aktuell liest  😄
> https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/trailguide-allgaeu/


Da werden Routen angepriesen, die aktuell nur eingeschränkt fahrbar sind (Salmaser Höhe in Richtung Thaler Höhe). Das fördert die derzeitige Lage dort auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (20. Oktober 2021)

Da wird an die allgemeine Fitness gedacht, Koordinaten und Arme  🤣


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. Oktober 2021)

Was da Geld und Zeit investiert wird um den Bikern das leben schwer zu machen


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Oktober 2021)

Langsam setzt sich die Erkenntnis durch, dass der bisher verfolgte Ansatz nicht erfolgversprechend ist.

Vielleicht sollte man aber auch mal mit Leuten reden, die sich auskennen...


----------



## ralf321 (21. Oktober 2021)

klingt nicht so das bald in Sonthofen etwas geht. Aber kann die Stadt nicht im Stadtwald nicht mal ein Projekt starten als Vorzeige Projekt? Lieber verhandelt ,man da noch Jahre wo nichts rauskommt.


----------



## swindle (21. Oktober 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Da wird an die allgemeine Fitness gedacht, Koordinaten und Arme  🤣
> Anhang anzeigen 1358597



schaut so aus als ob da noch ein schild drauf wär? was steht da?


----------



## Orby (21. Oktober 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> schaut so aus als ob da noch ein schild drauf wär? was steht da?


Keine Bikestrecke sollte da glaube ich stehen. Stand zumindest sowas auf der anderen Seite von Oberstaufen kommend. Da ist auch so ein Teil. 

Hab nach dem Übergang ein paar eBiker getroffen, sieht man im Hintergrund auf dem Bild. Auch die haben sich nicht davon abhalten lassen und sind dann wohl da durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (21. Oktober 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> schaut so aus als ob da noch ein schild drauf wär? was steht da?


Da steht, dass während der Weidezeit aus Rücksicht bitte auf das Biken verzichtet werden soll. Also ein "Bitte" kein Verbotsschild. Es sind aktuell auch nur zwei (zumindest auf meiner üblichen Strecke) dieser Hindernisse aufgebaut in relativ großem Abstand. Ich finde die super. Sperren E-Biker eher aus (Ist auch tatsächlich zu beobachten). Mit dem normalen Rad kommt man gut rüber und da es ja nicht wie bei Gattern alle 200m eine Stopp erfordert stört es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hauteroute (21. Oktober 2021)

Hier das Schild auf Oberstaufner Seite.
Prinzipiell finde ich es auch ok. Muss dort aber Achtung "Biker" stehen und ein durchgestrichenes Bikersymbol? Aus meiner Sicht gehört es in diesen zwei Punkten überarbeitet. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## seven21 (21. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hier das Schild auf Oberstaufner Seite.
> Prinzipiell finde ich es auch ok. Muss dort aber Achtung "Biker" stehen und ein durchgestrichenes Bikersymbol? Aus meiner Sicht gehört es in diesen zwei Punkten überarbeitet. Wie seht ihr das?


Ja, könnte neutraler formuliert sein, aber ich verstehe die Grundstücksbesitzer auch teilweise. Will hier keine grundsätzliche E-Diskussion, hab aber schon einige Bikespuren (und die können bei dem Gelände nur von E-Bikern kommen) am Steilhang Wiese gesehen und auch gehört, dass E-Biker von Landwirten erwischt worden sind beim bergauf fahren auf deren Wiesen. Die fahren halt kreuz und quer bergauf und letztendlich durch die Wertschöpfung (Wiese) des Bauern. 

Was glaubt ihr warum am Hauchenberg teilweise zusätzlich zu den Gattern noch wirklich blödsinnige und selbst für Wanderer schwer  zu überwindende Eigenkonstruktionen gebaut wurden? Die wollen es dem Biker mit Akku so schwer wie möglich machen das Hindernis zu überwinden. Aus deren Sicht reduziert sich damit das Problem deutlich. 

Nicht vergessen sollte man, dass nicht jeder eine Alpe bewirtet und nicht jeder eine volle Hütte braucht. Für viele gilt je weniger Menschen auf meinem Grundstück desto besser. Wenn dann eben einige (und ich sage extra einige) kommen und sich komplett daneben benehmen und das eben in den letzte 2-3 Jahren enorm zugenommen hat, dann wird auch nicht mehr auf ausgewogene Schilder geachtet. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies Treppenhindernisse noch sehr oft auftauchen und evtl. noch verengt werden.


----------



## Hauteroute (21. Oktober 2021)

Da bin ich bei dir. Gegen die Hindernisse habe ich nichts. Schwenkgatter und sonstige Durchgänge gab es da schon immer. Wenn die Schilder neutraler gehalten werden ist es für mich ok.
Und ja, die breiten und tiefen Spuren der Fraktion die nicht genannt werden darf sind nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## BiBaBergler (21. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hier das Schild auf Oberstaufner Seite.
> Prinzipiell finde ich es auch ok. Muss dort aber Achtung "Biker" stehen und ein durchgestrichenes Bikersymbol? Aus meiner Sicht gehört es in diesen zwei Punkten überarbeitet. Wie seht ihr das?



Da bin ich bei dir. Der durchgestrichene Radler fällt sofort ins Auge und spitzt die Nicht-Radler gleich mal an: "Rad fahren ist verboten!" Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das eher Konflikte schürt, weil die Zeitgenossen, die sowieso Negativ gegenüber Radlern eingestellt sind, sich in ihrer Denke bestärkt fühlen.
Ob der Text dann noch gelesen und verstanden wird ist fraglich.


----------



## Hauteroute (22. Oktober 2021)

Neues aus Oberstaufen.
Der Gemeinderat hat per Beschluss das Rainwald-Projekt einstimmig zurückgenommen.


----------



## ralf321 (22. Oktober 2021)

Kein Übungsparcours in Oberstaufen 
Nach sehr emotionalen Diskussionen: Geplantes Mountainbike-Übungsgelände in Oberstaufen gestoppt​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/allgaeu/immenstadt/nach-sehr-emotionalen-diskussionen-geplantes-mountainbike-übungsgelände-in-oberstaufen-gestoppt_arid-338695


----------



## McDreck (22. Oktober 2021)

Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit rationalen Diskussionen?


----------



## seven21 (22. Oktober 2021)

Das zeigt mir einfach, dass unsere Lobby und damit der Einfluss auf die Politik eben gerade lokal, viel zu gering ist. Und deswegen kann so ein Verein wie jetzt im Allgäu gegründet durch aus eine Lösung sein. Der DIMB schafft es zumindest regional bei uns nicht so organisiert aufzutreten, dass man mit einer Stimme für alle Mountainbiker eine große Interessenvertretung darstellt. Zumindest nehme ich das so wahr. Auch der Verein in dem ich Mitglied bin ist mit 80 Mitgliedern eigentlich zu klein. Wenn wir aber übergeordnet vertreten werden und uns organisieren, dann sind eventuell auch für lokale Politiker die Wählerstimmen und die Menschen hinter dem Interesse MTB interessant.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir einfach, dass unsere Lobby und damit der Einfluss auf die Politik eben gerade lokal, viel zu gering ist. Und deswegen kann so ein Verein wie jetzt im Allgäu gegründet durch aus eine Lösung sein. Der DIMB schafft es zumindest regional bei uns nicht so organisiert aufzutreten, dass man mit einer Stimme für alle Mountainbiker eine große Interessenvertretung darstellt. Zumindest nehme ich das so wahr. Auch der Verein in dem ich Mitglied bin ist mit 80 Mitgliedern eigentlich zu klein. Wenn wir aber übergeordnet vertreten werden und uns organisieren, dann sind eventuell auch für lokale Politiker die Wählerstimmen und die Menschen hinter dem Interesse MTB interessant.


Die einzig langfristige Lösung des Problems: genügend MTBiker in den politischen Institutionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (22. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir einfach, dass unsere Lobby und damit der Einfluss auf die Politik eben gerade lokal, viel zu gering ist. Und deswegen kann so ein Verein wie jetzt im Allgäu gegründet durch aus eine Lösung sein. Der DIMB schafft es zumindest regional bei uns nicht so organisiert aufzutreten, dass man mit einer Stimme für alle Mountainbiker eine große Interessenvertretung darstellt. Zumindest nehme ich das so wahr. Auch der Verein in dem ich Mitglied bin ist mit 80 Mitgliedern eigentlich zu klein. Wenn wir aber übergeordnet vertreten werden und uns organisieren, dann sind eventuell auch für lokale Politiker die Wählerstimmen und die Menschen hinter dem Interesse MTB interessant.


Die DIMB IG Allgäu wird wieder an Fahrt aufnehmen. Dies liegt sehr im Interesse der DIMB. Nur braucht es dazu auch bereitwillige und motivierte Leute aus den verschiedenen Bereichen des Allgäus. Wie hier schon erwähnt ist nächste Woche die GV der IG Allgäu.


----------



## Hauteroute (23. Oktober 2021)

Bericht heute im Westallgäuer


----------



## PikayHoSo (23. Oktober 2021)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, welche Argumente die Bürgerinitiative anbringt? Und ist der Rainwald der am Staufener Berg?


----------



## Hauteroute (23. Oktober 2021)

siehe Tabelle auf der zweiten Seite. 
Der Rainwald liegt südlich vom Staufen. Getrennt durch die B308 und die Bahnstrecke.
Dort ist auch das Heizkraftwerk. Lauter attraktive Dinge eben.


----------



## McDreck (23. Oktober 2021)

Der Text wirkt, als hätte der Autor Probleme gehabt die nötige Wortanzahl zu erreichen und das mit dem möglichst häufigen Gebrauch von "emotional" und "Emotionen" wieder auszugleichen.
"Emotional" steht bei mir synonym für "keine Ahnung, aber viel Meinung". Von Argumenten hat man in diesem Bericht und auch den anderen nicht viel rauslesen können.
Würde mich tatsächlich interessieren, was genau den Beißreflex des Volkes ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Bench (23. Oktober 2021)

Tja, *Ober*staufen im *Ober*allgäu...



Jemand im Dienstleistungsbereich sagte mir mal, wenn ein "Ober" im Wort vorkommt, sind die Leute meistens Obervollpfosten...


----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Würde mich tatsächlich interessieren, was genau den Beißreflex des Volkes ausgelöst hat


"Mountainbike"


----------



## ralf321 (24. Oktober 2021)

Na beeindruckend waren am nee wohl die 1800 Unterschriften. 
War hier diese Jahr nicht anders nur waren’s 118 Unterschriften die zu einer  Sperrung geführt haben. Bei ca 460 Bikern die laut eigener Zählung der „Gegner“ am Sonntag im lockdown vorbeikamen. 

Ggf sollte die dimb oder der neue Verein die ggf Einfluss haben, mal eine Petition für einen raschen Ausbau nach Schweizer Shared Trails Modell im Allgaeu starten das man xxxx Führsprecher stimmen hat. So wie zb die Petition für das Jahresparkticket. Ob’s was bringt wird man sehen.


----------



## Orby (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich werde mal ein Thema ansprechen was mir auf dem Herzen liegt und mir sicherlich damit keine Freunde hier machen. War aber mal wieder gestern der Fall. 
Meine Sicht ist die als Biker, PKW-Vielfahrer, Spaziergänger/Wanderer und Tierfreund. 

Wir Biker sind teilweise selber Schuld und tragen selbst zu einem zu schlechten Bild von uns bei. 

Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn ein Landwirt mit schwerem Gerät den gleichen Weg fährt auf die Wiese aus zu weichen oder einfach mal irgendwo zu warten bis er vorbei ist. Viele haben bisher nett gegrüßt und sich bedankt. 
An Reitern fahre ich grundsätzlich langsam und vorsichtig im Abstand vorbei. Haben sich schon öfters dafür bedanken bei mir, für etwa was ich als selbstverständlich ansehe.  
Auch auf Trails haben sich Hundebesitzer bedankt wenn ich einfach langsam mache sobald ich sie erkenne und sehe. 
Auch wenn mich Wanderer/Spaziergänger sehen und zur Seite gehen, nehme ich deutlich Gas raus, Grüße und Bedanke mich. 
Somit sind meine Erlebnisse mit anderen zu 95% positiv und oft ergibt sich sogar ein nettes Gespräch. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich auch. 

Leider ist wohl meine Einstellungen eine Ausnahme bzw. bin ich in der Minderheit. 

Oft wird auf die eBiker geschimpft, ich hab aber genauso oft schlechte Eindrücke von "starrer Sattelstütze und Garmin vor dem Lenker" und Vereinstrikots. 
OK dass wohl 80% der XC-Racer und RR-Fahrer taubstumm sind habe ich zwischenzeitlich über die letzten Jahre gelernt, niemand kann was für körperliche Behinderungen. Das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld was zu einem Vollgas vorbeikacheln an allen anderen führt bei der Jagd nach Strava, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. 

Auch sind meine Erlebnisse mit dem ansässigen Radverein zu 80% negativ. Stravajagd wie oben beschrieben, nebeneinander auf der Straße den Verkehr aufstauend, im Wiegetritt bergab in der Fußgängerzone beschleunigend, nebeneinander auf dem Radweg bis der entgegendkommende Biker fast komplett bis zum Stillstand gebremst hat. 

Toleranz, Rücksicht, Respekt sollten nicht ausgeschaltet werden sobald Garmin gestartet wird, da sehe ich jeden selbst und auch die Vereine in der Pflicht. Natürlich trifft das nicht auf alle zu, aber ein paar wenige Idioten reichen immer aus um auf alle ein schlechtes Bild zu werden. 

Ein positives Bild von Bikern würde grundsätzlich helfen bei Forderungen nach Wegen und Plätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (25. Oktober 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> [...] dass wohl 80% der XC-Racer und RR-Fahrer taubstumm sind [...]


Können wohl einige hier nicht nachvollziehen, aber...

Ja, wenn ich mit dem RR meine Intervalleinheiten oder eine schnelle Runde fahren will und der Puls bei 180 ist, hab ich weder Zeit noch Lust, ein paar Freizeitradler zu grüßen.

Das hat nichts mit Freundlichkeit, schlechter Erziehung oder sonstwas zu tun. Manchmal will man einfach "seine Ruhe" und nicht alle 2 min. eine soziale Interaktion mit Mitmenschen.

Extrem Extrovertierte Menschen können sich ja mit dem nächsten Biker unterhalten. Gibt ja inzwischen genug.


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2021)

Letzte Sitzung der Arbeitsgruppe für eine Regelung an der Adelegg war leider sehr unbefriedigend.

Angestrebte Lösung ist jetzt, dass ansässige Vereine eine freiwillige Verpflichtungserklärung unterschreiben nur noch ausgewiesene Trails zu nutzen. Das würde am Ende eine Reduktion um locker 50% der Trails bedeuten. Außerdem sind Trails wohl zu bestimmten Zeiten im Jahr komplett gesperrt (Molchwanderung etc.), unglaublich, wenn man die Nutzung als reinen Forstacker an der Adelegg kennt. Leider sind hier einige Beteiligte (u.a. der größte "Alpenverein"), die eigentlich für den Erhalt der Trails sein sollten, zu schnell eingeknickt und am Ende sah sich auch mein Verein isoliert und sich zur Unterschrift genötigt.

Final ist es noch nicht, aber wird wohl so kommen. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass nicht mal alle Vereine am Tisch saßen (soweit ich weiß keiner z.B. aus Leutkirch) und für alle Tagestouristen oder Privatfahrer sich erstmal gar nix ändert. Das wird laut Planung im Laufe des nächstes Jahres durch Beschilderung und evtl. Rückbau von Trails passieren.

Das Projekt an der Kugel ist wohl auch so gut wie Tod und am Widerstand zweier Grundstückseigentümer gescheitert.

Weitere Kommentare zu dieser Entwicklung und wie toll unsere neue Stärke dank neuer Biker ist, wenn wir uns nur zusammentun, verkneife ich mir lieber.  Bin auch momentan noch zu sehr geladen.


----------



## Hauteroute (25. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Das Projekt an der Kugel ist wohl auch so gut wie Tod und am Widerstand zweier Grundstückseigentümer gescheitert.


Was gibt es hier für ein Projekt?


seven21 schrieb:


> Letzte Sitzung der Arbeitsgruppe für eine Regelung an der Adelegg war leider sehr unbefriedigend.


Wer sitzt hier alles am Tisch? Bei wem unterschreibt ihr da?


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Was gibt es hier für ein Projekt?
> 
> Wer sitzt hier alles am Tisch? Bei wem unterschreibt ihr da?


Sollten zwei Trails entstehen. Bürgermeister bzw. Gemeide waren da sogar engagiert und von Anfang an mitinvolviert. 

Also ich bin nicht im Vorstand und sitze nicht mit am Tisch. Es sitzen wohl Vertreter vom Forst (Gemeidne sowie Besitzer), ein Vermittler, drei ansässige Vereine, ein ansässiger Radladen (warum auch immer, der hat null MTB Bezug und ist wohl auch einer der, der eben unterschreibt ohne zu zögern), Ranger. 

Unterschrieben wird wohl ein über die Stadt ausgehandeltes freiwilliges Papier. Aber wenn man sich nicht dran hält gibt man denen einen Grund alles zu sperren. Im Prinzip werden wir als Locales im Vereinsleben eingeschränkt und die, die nicht am Tisch saßen (sowie wir wenn privat unterwegs) dürfen bis zur Beschilderung alles. Sollte die Beschilderung und Rückbau aber innerhalb eines Jahres nicht stattfinden werden wir aus der Verpflichtungserklärung auch wieder raus.


----------



## ralf321 (25. Oktober 2021)

In Scheidegg mögen die Anwohner auc/ keinen pumptrack
Leider Az plus
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...andort-für-pumptrack-in-scheidegg_arid-339550


----------



## Hauteroute (25. Oktober 2021)

Aber der Fußballplatz ist kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (25. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Sollten zwei Trails entstehen. Bürgermeister bzw. Gemeide waren da sogar engagiert und von Anfang an mitinvolviert.


Welche Gemeinde? Maierhöfen oder Seltmans/Weitnau?

An der Adelegg - betrifft die Stadt Isny?

Ein Vorschlag:
Ich weiß das Gebiet an der Adelegg ist sehr groß. Es müssten sich Leute aus den Vereinen finden, die bereit sind, sich prinzipiell um die Wege zu kümmern (Pflege, Unterhalt,...) um die Stellung der Biker in der ganzen Sache zu stärken (z.B. eine Trailcrew-Adelegg). 
Momentan nutzt jeder nur die Wege, aber keiner tut was für die Wege.
Ich kenne die Adelegg von vor 25 Jahren bis jetzt. Man muss schon ehrlich sein, dass das mittlerweile ein großes Ausmaß an willkürlichen Pfaden ist. Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass das einigen zu viel wird. Vermutlich werden es weniger Wege, aber kümmert euch dann um die verbleibenden. Mit der so gestärkten Position knickt man nicht mehr so schnell ein und schafft evtl. wieder die Möglichkeit und den Raum darüber zu sprechen neue Wege oder Trails anzulegen.


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Welche Gemeinde? Maierhöfen oder Seltmans/Weitnau?
> 
> An der Adelegg - betrifft die Stadt Isny?
> 
> ...


Maierhöfen


----------



## Janosch23 (26. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Angestrebte Lösung ist jetzt, dass ansässige Vereine eine freiwillige Verpflichtungserklärung unterschreiben nur noch ausgewiesene Trails zu nutzen. Das würde am Ende eine Reduktion um locker 50% der Trails bedeuten.


mir ist dieser geplante Verbotswahnsinn inzwischen völlig unbegreiflich. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sprechen wir ja gar nicht über die gesamte Adelegg, sondern weitgehend über den westlichen Teil inkl. SG. Zumindest wenn ich mal östlich vom Kreuzthal unterwegs bin, wird es schnell ziemlich ruhig. 
Wer mal in Freiburg war, weiß wie es auch gehen kann. Keine Ahnung warum wir das im Allgäu nicht auch hin bekommen ...


----------



## seven21 (26. Oktober 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> mir ist dieser geplante Verbotswahnsinn inzwischen völlig unbegreiflich. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sprechen wir ja gar nicht über die gesamte Adelegg, sondern weitgehend über den westlichen Teil inkl. SG. Zumindest wenn ich mal östlich vom Kreuzthal unterwegs bin, wird es schnell ziemlich ruhig.
> Wer mal in Freiburg war, weiß wie es auch gehen kann. Keine Ahnung warum wir das im Allgäu nicht auch hin bekommen ...


Klar nur BW. Allerdings ist in BY auch nicht soviel an guten Trails. Wenn du mit SG Sonneckgrat meinst, der ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht betroffen.


----------



## Janosch23 (26. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit SG Sonneckgrat meinst


schwarzer Grat  - sollte dann wohl sG als Akronym verwenden ...


seven21 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist in BY auch nicht soviel an guten Trails.


Ja stimmt, ist aber, soweit ich weiß, auch Teil der Adelegg. Insofern meine ich, gibt es eigentlich genug Platz für alle. Irgendwo müssen wir ja hin um unseren Sport aus zu üben. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, schaut nach Freiburg, da geht das offenbar ganz friedlich und jeder bekommt ein Stück vom Kuchen.
Das Thema Holzwirtschaft an der Adelegg muss man sicher auch nicht nochmal aufwärmen. Ist ja legitim und völlig ok, aber dann auf die Radler zu zeigen und so zu tun als ob das die große Gefahr für Flora und Fauna sei, ist schon ziemlich schief ...


----------



## Hauteroute (26. Oktober 2021)

aktuelles Thema im Forum: schaut mal was in Sachsen geplant ist.
Die haben Großes vor.



> Wir wollen Sachsen zum führenden deutschen Mountainbike-Reiseziel machen und in einer Liga wie Graubünden, Schottland oder Sölden spielen. Der Freistaat bietet mit seinem Mittelgebirgsraum dafür beste Voraussetzungen.


Barbara Klepsch, Tourismusministerin Sachsen

Könnt Ihr Euch das in Bayern geschweige im Allgäu vorstellen?


----------



## BiBaBergler (26. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Euch das in Bayern geschweige im Allgäu vorstellen?




Vorher friert glaub die Hölle zu


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> aktuelles Thema im Forum: schaut mal was in Sachsen geplant ist.
> Die haben Großes vor.
> 
> 
> ...


Man sollte sich von solchem PR-Gewäsch nicht täuschen lassen. Erstens weiß Frau Klepsch nichts über Schottland und zweitens läuft das auf die Beschilderung vorhandener Waldautobahnen hinaus.
Na gut, ein zweites Rabenberg wird's geben - und vielleicht auch bald die 2-Meter-Regel.


----------



## 0815oderso (27. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man sollte sich von solchem PR-Gewäsch nicht täuschen lassen. Erstens weiß Frau Klepsch nichts über Schottland und zweitens läuft das auf die Beschilderung vorhandener Waldautobahnen hinaus.
> Na gut, ein zweites Rabenberg wird's geben - und vielleicht auch bald die 2-Meter-Regel.


Aber Mr. Miesepeter weiß das alles natürlich…


----------



## ulles (27. Oktober 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Aber Mr. Miesepeter weiß das alles natürlich…


Es gibt wohl genügend Beispiele, sogar ohne 2. Rabenstein. Der UNESCO Geo Naturpark weist im  Odenwald hunderte Kilometer MTB Strecken aus, die können bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit dem Hollandrad gefahren werden. Dafür gibt's inzwischen eine Menge Wanderwege, die unter Androhung von 1000€ Geldbuße gesperrt wurden, und zwar ohne Grund ( Nutzerkonflikt o.ä.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Aber Mr. Miesepeter weiß das alles natürlich…


Falls Du mich meinst: ja, ich weiß das. Das Thema ist ja nicht neu, auch wenn es jetzt erst unter "News" auftaucht.


----------



## Janosch23 (27. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Der UNESCO Geo Naturpark weist im Odenwald hunderte Kilometer MTB Strecken


Vielleicht gehört dazu, mal zu definieren was mit "MTB Strecken" gemeint ist. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht bestehende Einordnungen für Trails gibt ...
Wenn sich die Verantwortlichen aber mit Graubünden der Sölden vergleichen wollen, reden wir nicht mehr über Waldautobahnen und Schönwetterstrecken ... was dann zu beweisen wäre.
Vermutung ist leider, @mw.dd hat recht und die S1-Sx Lobby ist irrelevant ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> hunderte Kilometer MTB Strecken aus, die können bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit dem Hollandrad gefahren werden. Dafür gibt's inzwischen eine Menge Wanderwege, die unter Androhung von 1000€ Geldbuße gesperrt wurden, und zwar ohne Grund


Das nennt man entweder Mountainbike-Konzept oder Besucherlenkung - hat aber mit beiden Begriffen nichts zu tun.


----------



## NovemberAndMay (28. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Oktober 2021)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Die DIMB IG Allgäu wird wieder an Fahrt aufnehmen. Dies liegt sehr im Interesse der DIMB. Nur braucht es dazu auch bereitwillige und motivierte Leute aus den verschiedenen Bereichen des Allgäus. Wie hier schon erwähnt ist nächste Woche die GV der IG Allgäu.


Die DIMB IG Allgäu hat sich neu aufgestellt, was mich sehr freut. Hierzu wird es sicher noch einen eigenen Bericht geben. Anscheinend war man sich bisher noch nicht so im Klaren darüber, dass man als DIMB IG viel mehr sein kann als die Hüterin des freien Betretungsrechts. Mountainbike-Interessengemeinschaft (IG) bedeutet ja, dass man durchaus alles, was den Mountainbiker betrifft, interessiert und Spaß macht gemeinsam angehen kann.

Vielfach sind angekündigte oder bereits vorhandene Wegsperrungen Anlass zur Gründung einer DIMB IG, aber auch der Beginn einer Mountainbike-Community, die sich nicht nur ihrer Rechte bewusst ist, sondern auch ihrer Verantwortung. Man sucht und findet (gerne auch mit Unterstützung des Hauptvereins) vernünftige Lösungen, die die berechtigten Interessen aller Beteiligten berücksichtigen und damit die Situation für alle Belange nachhaltig verbessern - dabei die Freude am Biken immer im Blick.

Daher hier mal ein paar aktuelle Beispiele von anderen bayerischen DIMB IGs:





*"Stoapfalz-Saubad-Trail" im Naturpark Steinwald* (DIMB IG Stoapfalz)









						Kampenwand: DAV und Mountainbike-Verein sanieren Reitweg
					

Landkreis - Bereits zum siebten Mal seit Beginn der Zusammenarbeit im Jahr 2017, trafen sich am ersten Oktoberwochenende Mitglieder der DAV Sektion Prien und der Chiemgauer Regionalgruppe der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB e.V.) zur gemeinsamen Wegepflege.




					www.chiemgau24.de
				



Das geht auch öfter:




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



oder man dreht gemeinsame Runden wie die DIMB IG Ammersee, die hier im Forum ihre IG-Touren ausschreibt:




__





						DIMB IG Fünf-Seen-Land - Touren und mehr  (war: Ammersee-Pfaffenwinkel...)
					

Den Frühherbst auf den Ammersee West Trails genießen !!!!!!   Hallo liebe Mitfahrerin und Mitfahrer,  schön dass Ihr mich gestern begleitet habt! War mal wieder eine tolle Tour bei besten Bedingungen und goldenem Herbstwetter! Hoffentlich bleibt es noch eine Weile so - dann kann die nächsten...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Es lohnt sich natürlich auch der Austausch mit den anderen DIMB IGs
https://www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort/ (einfach mal ein bisschern rumklicken)
gerne auch bei einer gemeinsamen Runde








						Biketreffliste
					

Warum alleine biken? Gemeinsam macht es nicht nur viel mehr Spaß sondern bedeutet auch ein Plus an Sicherheit. Hier findest Du eine Liste ...




					www.dimb.de
				



oder einem gemeinsamen Bike-Wochenende








						Aktivtouren
					

Entdecke die schönsten Regionen unseres Landes hautnah mit dem MTB. Einheimische Guides zeigen ihre Lieblingstouren und Trails...




					www.dimb.de
				




Dieses Jahr haben sich gerade in Bayern (aber nicht nur) einige neue DIMB IGs gegründet. Eine Vorstellung der neuen IGs und etwas mehr:








						Die Trailnews 2021 ist da
					

Unser Mitgliedermagazin erscheint diese Woche druckfrisch in der BIKE 10/2021 für alle Abonnenten. Mit vielen Informationen rund um das Thema MTB sowie aktuellem aus der DIMB...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Janosch23 (30. Oktober 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit SG Sonneckgrat meinst, der ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht betroffen.


Weils so schön passt und ich gestern genau da unterwegs war. Wo sich früher (vor ein paar Wochen noch) der Anfang der Abfahrt Richtung Klausenmühle als kleiner Trail nett und recht einsam am Hang entlang schlängelte, hat man jetzt wohl mal wieder beschlossen ein paar Bäume fällen zu müssen - nicht ohne zuvor eine AUTOBAHN in den Hang zu treiben. Da erscheint mir jede Diskussion über ein Fahrverbot von Fahrrädern immer irrsinniger ...


----------



## Wild-Cherry (30. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben diesen Planeten einfach nicht verdient.


----------



## Roedler (31. Oktober 2021)

Im Unterland geschieht ein bisschen was...




			https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.merkur.de/bayern/schwaben/kempten-westallgaeu-kreisbote/kempten-der-bikepark-im-engelhaldepark-nimmt-gestalt-an-91080992.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwiE-Z-4lPTzAhUR8rsIHbWhDrkQFnoECAcQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0J7XzU2h1bKJfmuBXjdlby&ampcf=1


----------



## TRANSITION (31. Oktober 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Im Unterland geschieht ein bisschen was...


Das war ja klar…da wohnt man fast 10 Jahre in KE und sobald man wieder Richtung Süden zieht passiert da was 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (31. Oktober 2021)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Das war ja klar…da wohnt man fast 10 Jahre in KE und sobald man wieder Richtung Süden zieht passiert da was 😂


Der war schon lange geplant. Die Bilder sehen ja echt brauchbar aus.

Gut dass ich mein Dirt gerade verkaufe und jetzt nur 2km hätte statt nach Füssen immer zu fahren  🥴


----------



## MC² (1. November 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Weils so schön passt und ich gestern genau da unterwegs war. Wo sich früher (vor ein paar Wochen noch) der Anfang der Abfahrt Richtung Klausenmühle als kleiner Trail nett und recht einsam am Hang entlang schlängelte, hat man jetzt wohl mal wieder beschlossen ein paar Bäume fällen zu müssen - nicht ohne zuvor eine AUTOBAHN in den Hang zu treiben. Da erscheint mir jede Diskussion über ein Fahrverbot von Fahrrädern immer irrsinniger ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1363733


ja das hab ich letztens auch gesehen. Absoluter Witz, dass man mit dem Rad irgend welche Wege nicht fahren sollte, mit Rücksicht sollte es immer möglich sein.
Zur Not markier ich die Wege halt selbst, immer schee auf m Radelweg bleiben:


----------



## Roedler (1. November 2021)

Ja, übers Rauhorn machts scho richtig bock...


----------



## Coal_Master (1. November 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> ja das hab ich letztens auch gesehen. Absoluter Witz, dass man mit dem Rad irgend welche Wege nicht fahren sollte, mit Rücksicht sollte es immer möglich sein.
> Zur Not markier ich die Wege halt selbst, immer schee auf m Radelweg bleiben:


Genau die Uffpapper verteil i au.
Der Wegweiser hat ja drei Ziele, @Roedler , du alter Nörgler.


----------



## Roedler (2. November 2021)

Oh, i bi doch kei Nörgler oder so...
Übers Rauhorn ist halt kein 0815 weg...



Die Beppa


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> ja das hab ich letztens auch gesehen. Absoluter Witz, dass man mit dem Rad irgend welche Wege nicht fahren sollte, mit Rücksicht sollte es immer möglich sein.
> Zur Not markier ich die Wege halt selbst, immer schee auf m Radelweg bleiben:


Ich hätte gerne eine Grafik o.ä., mit der ich diese Aufkleber selbst produzieren lassen kann.
Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte - ich bin grafisch völlig unbegabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (2. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> diese Aufkleber


Toleranz für Frauen, Kinder, Radträger und sonstige Benachteiligte?


----------



## ralf321 (2. November 2021)

Ah die Sticker habe ich das We auch gesehen rund um SF.  (Quelle wäre nett dann mach ich mit) War mit meinem Biobike doch sehr einsam, an 2 Tagen nur noch einen gesehen alle anderen motorisiert. Erntete eher mitleidige und erstaunte Blicke das ich mich hochquelle. Hatte ich so auch noch nie.
Von Trailsuchenden Urlaubern bis kompletten Volldeppen aus dem Rheinland war alles unterwegs.


----------



## bibi1952 (3. November 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> kompletten Volldeppen aus dem Rheinland


Hallo !!!
ich habe meinen Hauptwohnsitz auch im Rheinland, auch wenn ich viel in Kranzegg bin. Fühle mich aber nicht als Volldeppe im Allgäu.
Ich hätte die Grafikdatei auch gerne, dann lasse ich mir Sticker in 2 Größen von meinem Beschrifter drucken.
Auf meinen Touren im "Rheinland und Bergischen", sowie im Allgäu werde ich die Wegeweiser damit versehen.


----------



## ralf321 (3. November 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo !!!
> ich habe meinen Hauptwohnsitz auch im Rheinland, auch wenn ich viel in Kranzegg bin. Fühle mich aber nicht als Volldeppe im Allgäu.
> Ich hätte die Grafikdatei auch gerne, dann lasse ich mir Sticker in 2 Größen von meinem Beschrifter drucken.
> Auf meinen Touren im "Rheinland und Bergischen", sowie im Allgäu werde ich die Wegeweiser damit versehen.



Du empfangst sicher nicht ein Biobiker mit Laolawelle hinter der nächsten Kurve und feuerst ihn ale Tour de France an.  Fährst dann später neben ihm her, laberst ihn voll, und zeigst das du noch ein Extra Gang hast und wie toll das Ebike doch den Berg hochsaust. 
Kommt halt immer drauf wie man sich Verhält aber das war der Abschuß. Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Habe sicher nix gegen Ebiker, Touristen usw. aber die Show war echt grenzwertig, und schon vergessen.


----------



## swindle (4. November 2021)

da fällt mir nur eins ein: luft ausm reifen lassen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. November 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> da fällt mir nur eins ein: luft ausm reifen lassen.


Solche Leute haben dann bestimmt noch eine Akku-Pumpe dabei ...


----------



## Toni Dark (6. November 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Das Projekt an der Kugel ist wohl auch so gut wie Tod und am Widerstand zweier Grundstückseigentümer gescheitert.





Janosch23 schrieb:


> mir ist dieser geplante Verbotswahnsinn inzwischen völlig unbegreiflich. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sprechen wir ja gar nicht über die gesamte Adelegg, sondern weitgehend über den westlichen Teil inkl. SG. Zumindest wenn ich mal östlich vom Kreuzthal unterwegs bin, wird es schnell ziemlich ruhig.
> Wer mal in Freiburg war, weiß wie es auch gehen kann. Keine Ahnung warum wir das im Allgäu nicht auch hin bekommen ...


1. Stimmt nicht. Kugel sieht eigentlich ziemlich gut aus momentan. 
2. Der Wald in Freiburg ist Stadtwald. Der Besitzer ist die Stadt. Man hat also einen Ansprechpartner. Hier in der Region gibt es tausende Waldbesitzer. Wobei gerade die Großen die problematischen sind. Die wollen keine weitere Entwicklung in „ihrem“ Wald. Wenn dann nur gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## seven21 (7. November 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> 1. Stimmt nicht. Kugel sieht eigentlich ziemlich gut aus momentan.
> 2. Der Wald in Freiburg ist Stadtwald. Der Besitzer ist die Stadt. Man hat also einen Ansprechpartner. Hier in der Region gibt es tausende Waldbesitzer. Wobei gerade die Großen die problematischen sind. Die wollen keine weitere Entwicklung in „ihrem“ Wald. Wenn dann nur gegen Bezahlung.


Ok, da hat man mir was anderes gesagt. Der Fürst und ein weiterer Eigentümer würden sich querstellen.


----------



## Janosch23 (7. November 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Hier in der Region gibt es tausende Waldbesitzer.


Stimmt im Prinzip, aber im Fall der Adelegg scheint das anders zu sein. Die gehört zum Großteil einer Familie soweit ich weiß.


----------



## seven21 (7. November 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Stimmt im Prinzip, aber im Fall der Adelegg scheint das anders zu sein. Die gehört zum Großteil einer Familie soweit ich weiß.


Wobei er Recht hat dass es den Großen nur um Kohle geht, auch bei den Problemen mit der Adelegg ein Hauptgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Stimmt im Prinzip, aber im Fall der Adelegg scheint das anders zu sein. Die gehört zum Großteil einer Familie soweit ich weiß.


Das ist ja einer von den Großen. Und die bremsen da halt massiv. Wir haben hier immer noch Verhältnisse wie im Mittelalter. Großgrundbesitzer die entscheiden was der Pöbel tun darf und was nicht.


----------



## Janosch23 (7. November 2021)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Großgrundbesitzer die entscheiden was der Pöbel tun darf und was nicht.


Naja, es gibt das Betretungsrecht für alle im Wald und das scheint mir schon ein zivilisatorischer Fortschritt zu sein. Ich glaube, das hat eher etwas mit Politik zu tun. Man schafft ein Umfeld, wo sich die einzelnen Waldlobbys leicht tun, die Anderen auszugrenzen - würde ich wahrscheinlich genauso tun um meine Interessen zu wahren. Jäger, Umweltschutz, Forstwirtschaft usw. können ja einfach ungebremst alles Mögliche auf die Radler schieben und damit offenbar zahlreiche Verbote und Einschränkungen begründen. Das wird sich vielleicht dann ändern, wenn mehr und mehr Leute aus den genannten Gruppen selbst aufs Rad steigen und Opfer ihrer eigenen Lobbys werden 

Wir können eigentlich noch froh sein, dass wir nicht wie die südlichen Nachbarn ein Radfahrverbot auf Forststraßen haben - was völlig bescheuert ist ...


----------



## Toni Dark (7. November 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt das Betretungsrecht für alle im Wald und das scheint mir schon ein zivilisatorischer Fortschritt zu sein. Ich glaube, das hat eher etwas mit Politik zu tun. Man schafft ein Umfeld, wo sich die einzelnen Waldlobbys leicht tun, die Anderen auszugrenzen - würde ich wahrscheinlich genauso tun um meine Interessen zu wahren. Jäger, Umweltschutz, Forstwirtschaft usw. können ja einfach ungebremst alles Mögliche auf die Radler schieben und damit offenbar zahlreiche Verbote und Einschränkungen begründen. Das wird sich vielleicht dann ändern, wenn mehr und mehr Leute aus den genannten Gruppen selbst aufs Rad steigen und Opfer ihrer eigenen Lobbys werden
> 
> Wir können eigentlich noch froh sein, dass wir nicht wie die südlichen Nachbarn ein Radfahrverbot auf Forststraßen haben - was völlig bescheuert ist ...


Das Betretungsrecht ist tatsächlich eine große Errungenschaft.

Die Nähe der Großgrundbesitzer zu politischen Entscheidungsträgern wahrscheinlich das Hauptproblem. Generell hat übrigens die Gemeinde das Wegerecht im Wald, nicht der Grundbesitzer. Nur wird das halt überhaupt nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. November 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> ...bis kompletten Volldeppen aus dem Rheinland war alles unterwegs.



Mit solchen Sprüchen disqualifiziert man sich in jeder Diskussion


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2021)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Mit solchen Sprüchen disqualifiziert man sich in jeder Diskussion



Notwehr?


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. November 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> bis kompletten Volldeppen aus dem Rheinland war alles unterwegs.





NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Mit solchen Sprüchen disqualifiziert man sich in jeder Diskussion





ralf321 schrieb:


> Du empfangst sicher nicht ein Biobiker mit Laolawelle hinter der nächsten Kurve und feuerst ihn ale Tour de France an. Fährst dann später neben ihm her, laberst ihn voll, und zeigst das du noch ein Extra Gang hast und wie toll das Ebike doch den Berg hochsaust.
> Kommt halt immer drauf wie man sich Verhält aber das war der Abschuß. Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
> Habe sicher nix gegen Ebiker, Touristen usw. aber die Show war echt grenzwertig, und schon vergessen


Der beschrieben Kollege auf dem E-bike wäre für mich aber auch ein Volldepp (unabhängig woher er kommt)


----------



## Spmax (23. November 2021)

Kumpel hat letztens sein Bike am Schwarzen Grat abgeladen als ein Förster vorbeigekommen ist. 
Dieser hat dann wohl ziemlich provokant gefragt, ob er vorhätte auf den schmalen Trails zu fahren. Darauf hat mein Kumpel gefragt wie er denn drauf kommen würde dass er sowas fahren würde.

Der Förster dann ziemlich aggressiv… Nur das sie bescheid wissen, es werden alle Biker angezeigt die dabei erwischt werden….

dann ist er abgezogen….


----------



## Coal_Master (24. November 2021)

Wieder die Biker die am Wild vorbei Rasen.
Wo soll man hier rasen und wo steht am Tag da das Wild?
Auf dem Weg vielleicht?

Die Dimb sagte doch,  das Verbot ist dort nicht Rechtens?!

War da schu lang nimmer und wer dort zu Stosszeiten fährt ist selber schuld. 
Aber grundsätzlich würde mich das Verbot schon interessieren.


----------



## ralf321 (24. November 2021)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Mit solchen Sprüchen disqualifiziert man sich in jeder Diskussion


Wie geschrieben. Wenn die Leute meine einen 15 min lang zu nerven. Dann ists zappa.  Habe nix dagegen mit den zu plaudern, was ich ja erst auch tat. War wohl zu nett.  Aber wenn sie dich schon "verfolgen" und immerwieder mit ihren tollen E bIkes aufziehen dann gibts da nix zu diskutieren. Ist eh schon abgehakt.

Ach kann auch Gäste, Touris, Hereingeschmeckte, usw sagen wenns lieber ist, mir eigentlich völlig egal woher sie waren, dialekt war halt auffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (24. November 2021)

Wer die letzten WE auch mal wieder einiges unterwegs seit langem. Hatte keinen Ärger alle freundlich (oder gesponnen) ob Wanderer , Waldarbeiter, Biker. Trails sind inzwischen teils heftig ausgefahren. Was mich nicht wundert, da junge Bikekollegen, die alle 50 m einen Linie ziehen mussten da runter gedriftet sind.  Aufgefallen war sonst eigentlich noch der inzwischen sehr hohe e Bike Anteil bei 98%, inzwischen mitleitende Blicke wie man ohne Motor fahren kann,
aber auch viele Leute die einen nach Trails fragten.
"Hier solls doch ein Trail nach xxx geben" "Wir finden ihn nicht" somit scheint das ganze ja schon etwas Wirkung zu haben (War nicht der im Artikel), Zeitungsartikel mit Touren in MTB Magazinen tragen da halt zum Gegenteil bei.

Es muss halt einfach endlich was offizielles her, das anpreisen, dann Regelt sich
denk vieles von allen und wird weniger befahren. Aber noch meinen sie sie kommen nur mit sperren vorran.

Auch einen Schilderwald aufstellen bringts nicht, erstaunlich was da an Bäumen so alles rumhängt.

Aber nun kommt erstmal der Winter, und da bringen die vielen Schilder aber auch nur bedingt was, wie ichs letztes Jahr erlebte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Es muss halt einfach endlich was offizielles her


Zur Lenkung von Touristen ist das sinnvoll und würde sicher auch gut angenommen. Der Einheimische braucht das nicht. Um den Einheimischen zu lenken bräuchte es ein attraktives Zusatzangebot zum Vorhandenen. Nur Wege offiziell ausweisen und beschildern bringt dem nichts (außer zusätzlichem Konfliktpotential). Der Einheimische kennt die Wege ja schon - und die anderen auch.


----------



## ralf321 (24. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zur Lenkung von Touristen ist das sinnvoll und würde sicher auch gut angenommen. Der Einheimische braucht das nicht. Um den Einheimischen zu lenken bräuchte es ein attraktives Zusatzangebot zum Vorhandenen. Nur Wege offiziell ausweisen und beschildern bringt dem nichts (außer zusätzlichem Konfliktpotential). Der Einheimische kennt die Wege ja schon - und die anderen auch.



Ja der Einheimische fährt das was er kennt, dadurch reduziert sich aber die Frequenz und ggf können dann doch einige damit wieder Leben. Viele stört einfach die extreme Masse die inzwischen dort fahren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

Man muss halt vorsichtig, sensibel und äußerst genau sein, wenn es diesbezüglich um die Kommunikation geht.
In dem Artikel findet sich folgender Absatz:








						Offizielle Bike-Trails statt Radeln im Abseits
					

Immer wieder geraten Mountainbiker und Grundbesitzer aneinander. Jetzt legt die Steuerungsgruppe Mountainbike einen Lösungsvorschlag auf den Tisch. Er sieht ein offizielles Strecken-Netz vor, für dessen Pflege die Gemeinden verantwortlich sind. Der Taubenberg ist darin nicht eingeplant.




					www.merkur.de
				




Außerdem hofft die Steuerungsgruppe, Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Radlern zu entschärfen und für mehr Sicherheit zu sorgen. „Wenn Schilder den Wanderern klar machen: Achtung, *dieser Weg darf offiziell von Mountainbikern befahren werden*, stellen die sich ganz anders darauf ein und passen auf“, sagt Coldewey.

Abgesehen davon, dass dieser potentielle Konflikt tatsächlich keine Rolle spielt, eröffnet diese vermeintliche Problemlösung neues Konfliktpotential.  Auf der einen Seite sind, wie auch Herr Mair (DAV, Ressortleiter Raumordnung) im dritten Teil der Webinar-Serie des Grünen Landtagsabgeordeten Hans Urban "Bergwald, Bike und Biotop - Mountainbiken? Aber natürlich!" feststellt, die Konflikte über die immer gesprochen wurde doch eher marginal:





Auf der anderen Seite suggeriert die Aussage "*dieser Weg darf offiziell von Mountainbikern befahren werden*", dass dies auf allen übrigen Wegen nicht mehr der Fall sei - und auch darauf wird sich der Wanderer einstellen und könnte dann erst enttäuscht und danach erbost reagieren, wenn er abseits der ausgewiesenen Wege auf Mountainbiker trifft.

Um ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiterhin das fahren zu können was man kennt, sollte man sich als Einheimischer genau überlegen, was man sich wünscht.

P.S.: Man könnte sich Schlimmeres als dummes Geschwätz von auswärtigen E-Bikern vorstellen.


----------



## PikayHoSo (24. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> P.S.: Man könnte sich Schlimmeres als dummes Geschwätz von auswärtigen E-Bikern vorstellen


Dummes Geschwätz von einheimischen SPedelc-Bikern?

Nein aber Spaß bei Seite das Webinar ist extrem spannen, aber wie immer, es dreht sich um den einen allein maßgeblichen Punkt: "Was ist geeignet" - solange es da keine abschließende, verbindliche von allen Seiten akzeptierte Regelung gibt wird der Streit bleiben.


----------



## Coal_Master (24. November 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich würde mich das Verbot schon interessieren.


@Sun on Tour 
wie verhält sich nun die Sachlage dort vor Ort denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (24. November 2021)

Boh, der Robert Piechmann von der Verbotspartei ... es wird im Recht nirgends von Trails geschrieben nur von Wegen...

Boh, man glaubt es nicht wenn man es nicht sieht!


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> "Was ist geeignet" - solange es da keine abschließende, verbindliche von allen Seiten akzeptierte Regelung gibt wird der Streit bleiben.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Eigenschaften von Wegen ist müßig.


Wenn sich mal die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt hat, dass es auf eine "Eignung" gar nicht ankommt, wird`s entspannt und rechtmäßig.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour
> wie verhält sich nun die Sachlage dort vor Ort denn genau?


Aus dem Text im Artikel und Deinen dazugehörigen Ausführungen kann man schließen, dass eine Sperrung für Radfahrer aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, der Eigentümer- oder der Gemeinverträglichkeit nicht zu rechtfertigen sein wird.


----------



## PikayHoSo (24. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn sich mal die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt hat, dass es auf eine "Eignung" gar nicht ankommt


Genau das ist ja der Punkt, der Casus Knacktus - ich fürchte diese Erkenntnis wird sich die nächste Zeit nicht durchsetzen. Wie auch schön die Beispiele in dem Webinar belegen, alles erstmal Konsens, bis es auf dieses Thema kommt, gekrönt von dem Herrn Wiechmann der IMHO den Obervogel abschießt, obwohl er Grüner ist (vielleicht dann doch ehr Oberförster). Wobei die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen von BN usw. ja auch ehr dieses Thema geeignet strapazieren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Punkt, der Casus Knacktus - ich fürchte diese Erkenntnis wird sich die nächste Zeit nicht durchsetzen.



Bis dahin wird man sich noch austauschen müssen. Die DIMB ist vorbereitet.

"Bekanntzumachen" oder sich auf "etwas" zu einigen, was "geeignet" sein könnte, wird die Problematik nicht beenden. Das sollte sich inzwischen rumgesprochen haben. Manche probieren es halt immer wieder - es werden aber auch immer weniger.


----------



## PikayHoSo (24. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird man sich noch austauschen müssen. Die DIMB ist vorbereitet.
> 
> "Bekanntzumachen" oder sich auf "etwas" zu einigen, was "geeignet" sein könnte, wird die Problematik nicht beenden. Das sollte sich inzwischen rumgesprochen haben. Manche probieren es halt immer wieder - es werden aber auch immer weniger.


Muss ich offen zugeben - sehe ich anders, für mich ist das die Basis, aber ich denke alle drücken sich davor, weil wie immer beim Kompromiss man etwas verlieren wird. Du wirst nun wieder sagen, ist ja alles geregelt - womit wir wieder beim Anfang sind. Solange die Deutung "geeignet" einer Auslegung bedarf, wird es den Streit geben. Und sind wir mal ehrlich - jeder legt das Wort "geeignet" für seine Sichtweise optimiert aus.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. November 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Solange die Deutung "geeignet" einer Auslegung bedarf, wird es den Streit geben.



Da liegt der Fehler im System. Die "Eignung" ist einer Auslegung schon überhaupt nicht zugänglich. Das wäre übrigens die logische Folge würde es dafür "objektive Maßstäbe" geben. Dann wäre es ja jedem sofort klar. Sogar diejenigen, die das "aufgebracht" haben, werden inzwischen leiser - und es werden auch weniger. Da hat sich dieses Jahr - vor allem aufgrund der geänderten Bekanntmachung - viel getan.

Ansonsten wird man natürlich streiten. Wie gesagt, der Streit um die Eigenschaften von Wegen ist müßig. Der Streit um diese Feststellung hingegen dient dem Rechtsfrieden.

P.S.: Wir sind ja auch in vielen lösungsorientierten Gesprächen mit Behörden, Eigentümern, dem Forst etc. und da fällt schlicht auf, dass "der geeignete Weg" vor Ort überhaupt kein Thema ist und keine Rolle spielt. 




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ralf321 (25. November 2021)

Oberstdorf bekommt nun auch einen Familiensportpark. AZ plus paywall

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...t-pumptrack-in-oberstdorf-geplant_arid-349549


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. November 2021)

Wuste garnicht das es in Betzigau auch nen Pumptrack gibt


----------



## Roedler (27. November 2021)

Sind Burgberger da, oder weiß jemand anderes warum der Tobelweg nicht mehr freigeräumt wird und gesperrt ist? 
Warum ist die kurze Mtb-Strecke ins Dorf auch gesperrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2021)

Roedler schrieb:


> Warum ist die kurze Mtb-Strecke ins Dorf auch gesperrt?



Die hat Regenwasser ganz schön ausgewaschen und derzeit scheint wohl kein Geld oder ähnliches für die Instandsetzung da zu sein. Wobei man sich das so oder so sparen kann, wenn es das Gleiche wird.


----------



## Roedler (28. November 2021)

Ja, ist nichts besonderes. Für die Kind halt...? Fage war prinzipiell.
Dann wird es am Tobelweg den gleichen Grund haben?  

Wenn es interessant wäre .... Schaufel schwingen..


----------



## Roedler (28. November 2021)

Keine rothaxada Stockenten im "Weg" aber in wie weit hat dann wieder einer was dagegen?

Wasserwirtschaftsamt?


----------



## nemax100 (29. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Grafik o.ä., mit der ich diese Aufkleber selbst produzieren lassen kann.
> Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte - ich bin grafisch völlig unbegabt.


Adventszeit = Baschtlzeit

Nachdem Verkehrszeichen nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, hab ich ein wenig gebastelt und die Idee des Aufklebers etwas weiterentwickelt.
- zur privaten Nutzung -  😉


----------



## Bluesboy (30. November 2021)

Hi nemax100
im Schwarzwald gibt es solche Kleber sogar von offizieller Seite. Die machen sich hier auf der Alb auch besonders gut  



Hier zum bestellen
Gruß Markus


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi nemax100
> im Schwarzwald gibt es solche Kleber sogar von offizieller Seite. Die machen sich hier auf der Alb auch besonders gut
> Anhang anzeigen 1380334
> Hier zum bestellen
> Gruß Markus


Sowohl die von @MC²  als auch die von @nemax100 sind erstens schöner und zweitens deutlicher in ihrer Aussage.


----------



## Hinouf (30. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sowohl die von @MC²  als auch die von @nemax100 sind erstens schöner und zweitens deutlicher in ihrer Aussage.


Aber nicht offiziell. Find ich schon sehr sympathisch von der Region Schwarzwald, dass sie sowas auflegen.


----------



## dertutnix (30. November 2021)

nemax100 schrieb:


> Adventszeit = Baschtlzeit



bei dem offiziellen Schild sind die Fußgänger oben, das Rad unten. Daraus wird dann abgeleitet, wer Vorrecht hat. Die Anordnung deines Schildes bricht dann zumindest nach meinem Verständnis mit der Aufforderung "mit Toleranz und Respekt", ob das hilfreich ist?


----------



## Mittern8 (30. November 2021)

In Oberau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (30. November 2021)

HageBen schrieb:


> In Oberau


wieder was gelernt... 
oder in Oberau wird anderswo bestellt (die Darstellung weicht jedenfalls vom offiziellen Schild ab)
oder in Oberau setzen sie andere Prioritäten
oder in Oberau sitzt ein Schalk, ich möchte nicht so weit gehen, dass ich der Verwaltung die Sachkenntnisse nicht zutraue...

ich verlasse mich da eher mal auf die amtliche Vorgaben


----------



## mw.dd (30. November 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> bei dem offiziellen Schild sind die Fußgänger oben, das Rad unten. Daraus wird dann abgeleitet, wer Vorrecht hat. Die Anordnung deines Schildes bricht dann zumindest nach meinem Verständnis mit der Aufforderung "mit Toleranz und Respekt", ob das hilfreich ist?


Mir wäre es ja lieber, wenn das nicht als "Hackordnung" gedeutet würde, aber ich bin auch ratlos wie man das "Miteinander " grafisch eindeutig darstellen kann.
Die STVO-Schilder sollen eine solche Hackordnung zumindest bei vertikaler Anordnung auch nicht darstellen,  oder?


----------



## pib (30. November 2021)

Aber es ist doch eine Frage der Höflichkeit in der Aufzählung. Also aus Sicht der Radler eben Fußgänger dann Radler.


----------



## Coal_Master (30. November 2021)

Die Uffbapper hängen sogar schon auf 3400m im Vinschgau und Anderswo.






Egal welches Symbol oben steht, der Wanderer hat immmer Vorfahrt und wird nett gegrüsst, dann läuft es schon positiv zu 80%.


----------



## ralf321 (2. Dezember 2021)

So nun ein tipp wo ihr sie produziert oder eine Sammelbestellung?


nemax100 schrieb:


> Adventszeit = Baschtlzeit
> 
> Nachdem Verkehrszeichen nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, hab ich ein wenig gebastelt und die Idee des Aufklebers etwas weiterentwickelt.
> - zur privaten Nutzung -  😉



Macht jemand eine Sammelbestellung?


Die AZ Meldet noch:
Der Sportartikelhersteller O´Neal will sich direkt an der Gewerbestraße in Wolfertschwenden ansiedeln. Zum Konzept gehört auch ein Action-Sportpark mit Pumptrack, Mountainbike-Bereich und öffentlichem Bike-Sportbereich.


----------



## MC² (2. Dezember 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> So nun ein tipp wo ihr sie produziert oder eine Sammelbestellung?
> 
> 
> Macht jemand eine Sammelbestellung?
> ...


Der Höchste klebt am Barrhorn, ausser der Roman oder wer war noch höher
Falls noch wer Aufkleber mag, bitte bei mir melden, dann schick ich welche, hab noch a paar (hundert) im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (2. Dezember 2021)

MC² schrieb:


> Der Höchste klebt am Barrhorn, ausser der Roman oder wer war noch höher
> Falls noch wer Aufkleber mag, bitte bei mir melden, dann schick ich welche, hab noch a paar (hundert) im Keller.


Höher schon, aber ohne Ufbabber


----------



## Hauteroute (4. Dezember 2021)

Heute im (West-)Allgäuer.
-Hat jemand dazu mehr Hintergrundwissen?
-Um welche Initiativen und Organisationen handelt es sich?
-Von wem kommen die Pläne und werden diese noch öffentlich vorgestellt?

Prinzipiell muss das nicht so schlecht sein, wenn es eine Stelle gibt bei der *alle Infos aktuell* zusammenlaufen z.B.:
-aktuelle Forst- und Waldarbeiten
-Jagdzeiten
-Schonzeiten
-Arbeiten an Wegen und Trails
-Angaben zu Sperrungen aufgrund z.B. Hangrutschungen, Schneebruch, Sturmschäden, Waldbrand, ...


----------



## ralf321 (4. Dezember 2021)

Hatte dachte was dazu gelesen vor ein paar Wochen, war glaube der Artikel https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...rallgäu-künftig-verstärkt-digital_arid-349144 leider paywall nun. Stand aber auch nicht mehr drin wie oben.


----------



## Hauteroute (4. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt! hier im Thread #2560


----------



## Roedler (5. Dezember 2021)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Die hat Regenwasser ganz schön ausgewaschen und derzeit scheint wohl kein Geld oder ähnliches für die Instandsetzung da zu sein. Wobei man sich das so oder so sparen kann, wenn es das Gleiche wird.



Das man sich das komplett sparen kann ist wohl der Gedanke!?

Denn großartig ist der Schaden nicht, die "Laisa" ist mit einem 1m² Wandkeis schnell wieder Geschichte. Das Aufstellen der Schilder ist fast teurer.

Gewollt und nicht gekonnt....


----------



## ralf321 (22. Januar 2022)

noch ein Pumptrack, an der Hornbahn.


https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...hornbahn-in-bad-hindelang-geplant_arid-371902


----------



## Hauteroute (22. Januar 2022)

Coole Sache!
Aber ist das noch normal was das kostet!?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Januar 2022)

Ist schon ein teurer.


----------



## Bench (22. Januar 2022)

Nice. Wenn er asphaltiert wird, könnt ich da mal mit dem RR drauf


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Januar 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Coole Sache!
> Aber ist das noch normal was das kostet!?



In Oettingen hat das Ding 250.000 gekostet (Link). Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass das in Hindelang schon ein anderes Projekt ist. So Sachen wie Eisplatz verlegen, Wallrides, den Bach vernünftig mit einarbeiten und ne kleine Halfpipe schlucken sicherlich ordentlich Planungsbudget und machen das Projekt nicht günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Januar 2022)

Lieber trails als Pumptracks!


----------



## Hauteroute (23. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lieber trails als Pumptracks!


Die Mischung machts.
Pumptracks sind möglicherweise ein Türöffner für mehr. Die Chance lokale Bikerszenen zu starten und zu mobilisieren. Insgesamt der ganzen Thematik Mountainbike im Allgäu mehr Gewichtung zu geben. Jeden kleinen Baustein hier im Allgäu sehe ich als enorm wichtig an.


----------



## Hinouf (23. Januar 2022)

Ich als Hindelanger finde die jetzigen Wellen für die kleinen Kinder ganz nett. Wenn man die wieder ein wenig hergerichtet hätte?!
Miniramp zum Radeln? Nur für eine kleine Zielgruppe interessant. Dann eher wieder skaten.


----------



## TRANSITION (23. Januar 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich als Hindelanger finde die jetzigen Wellen für die kleinen Kinder ganz nett. Wenn man die wieder ein wenig hergerichtet hätte?!
> Miniramp zum Radeln? Nur für eine kleine Zielgruppe interessant. Dann eher wieder skaten.


Ein asphaltierter Pumptrack zieht ja nicht nur Biker an. Da wird auch die Miniramp genutzt werden.


----------



## ralf321 (24. Januar 2022)

Ganz schlau werde ich aus dem Bild nicht wo genau der hinkommt.
Vorne auf Eisplatz und Kiesplatz dh der alte Dirtpark hinten bleibt erhalten?

Ja ist schon ganz schön teuer, aber wird zeit das mal was im Oberallgäu kommt.
Habe nur die Befürchtung durch die vielen Pumptracks, das es bald heist da ist doch die Alternative was wollt ihr denn.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Januar 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Pumptracks sind möglicherweise ein Türöffner für mehr.


Pumptrack als Beiwerk zu einem MTB-Projekt ist ok.
Einen Pumptrack als MTB-Projekt zu verkaufen ist eher Feigenblatt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Januar 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Die Mischung machts.
> Pumptracks sind möglicherweise ein Türöffner für mehr. Die Chance lokale Bikerszenen zu starten und zu mobilisieren. Insgesamt der ganzen Thematik Mountainbike im Allgäu mehr Gewichtung zu geben. Jeden kleinen Baustein hier im Allgäu sehe ich als enorm wichtig an.



Könnte sein. Allerdings sehe ich halt das überall Pumptracks für viel Geld aus dem Boden sprießen und legale Trails stagnieren, verschlimmbessert legalisiert werden, oder Verbote um sich greifen. Ein Pumptrack hat für mich nicht viel mit mtb zu tun. Würde ich eher bei bmx einordnen.

Vor Jahrzehnten wurden ja auch viele Provinzskateparks in kleinen Dörfern gebaut. Die scheinen sehr oft verwaist zu sein. Es gibt auch Beispiele wo Geschäftemacher Initiativen kapern und dann Geld in ihr Projekt umleiten.

Da macht dann der Geschäftsführer der mitverdienen will eine "Studie" die besagt dass die Freigabe von Trails nicht sinnvoll ist und man einen "Flowpark" bräuchte den dann zufällig dessen Firma für viel Geld errichtet und natürlich völlig an der Nachfrage vorbeigeht.









						Sigmaringen: Ausschuss sagt Nein zu „Mountainbike-Trails“
					

Sitzung des Sozial- und Verkehrsausschusses in Sigmaringen: Gutachter sieht Konfliktpotenzial für die Anlage. Die Verwaltung könnte sich mit Flowpark, ein räumlich begrenztes Gebiet für einen Rundkurs, anfreunden.




					www.suedkurier.de


----------



## xrated (25. Januar 2022)

__





						Bikepark Oberammergau - Projekte - LAG Zugspitz Region
					

Alle Infos zu den LEADER-Projekten in der Zugspitz Region.




					www.leader-zugspitzregion.de
				




Schnapper dagegen


----------



## Hauteroute (25. Januar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, 2016 war das ein Schnapper. In 2022 wird das ein finanzielles Abenteuer. 
Der Baukostenindex kennt derzeit nur eine Richtung - steil nach oben! Ausgang offen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (27. Januar 2022)

Es soll ja auch über die Ostrach gehen... das wird viel des Geldes machen...??


----------



## ralf321 (28. Januar 2022)

Das Rinnsal auf dem Bild soll die Ostrach sein?


----------



## Roedler (28. Januar 2022)

Weiß  nicht in wie weit das Bild in der Zeitung der Planung entspricht? Ich kann das eh nicht in die Landschaft dort einfügen??  
Aber es soll auch rüber zum Viehscheidplatz/Loipe...gehen...


----------



## ralf321 (28. Januar 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Weiß  nicht in wie weit das Bild in der Zeitung der Planung entspricht? Ich kann das eh nicht in die Landschaft dort einfügen??
> Aber es soll auch rüber zum Viehscheidplatz/Loipe...gehen...



Ja ich auch nicht. Aber wenne s da rüber gehen soll schneidet es ja den aktuellen weg/Brücke. Und wo kommt dann der Eisplatz hin? Bin gepannt was das wird.


----------



## Roedler (28. Januar 2022)

Hab auch erst gedacht das die den alten Schanzenauslauf hernehmen...und es scheint das der Eisplatz/Eisstockplatz z.T. erhalten bleibt. Es wird vielleicht der Platz über dem Weg (zischen Ostrach und der Abfahrt) verwendet, zwar Hanglagig.. Aber der Geiger hat ja Bagger...😇  Mal schauen ob überhaupt...


----------



## Janosch23 (30. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Einen Pumptrack als MTB-Projekt zu verkaufen ist eher Feigenblatt.


Genau so ist es! Nett für die Jungen, hilft bei der Fahrtechnik und erfahrungsgemäß bei Planung und Bau auch bissle Beschäftigungstherapie für die Väter ... 
Nur hat das maximal ganz am Rand was mit den Bedürfnissen von uns Radlern was zu tun und das wird tatsächlich gerne als Feigenblatt verwendet.
Bestes Beispiel bei uns: die gleichen Leute, die als Wald- und Grundstückseigentümer mit am Tisch sitzen (irgendwo muss der Pumptreck ja hin) haben jetzt in der Winterforstarbeitsphase so gut wie bei allen Trails massiven Schaden angerichtet. Teilweise sind Trails (die über Jahre da waren) völlig in den Spuren der Harvester verschwunden oder man hat über hunderte Meter Schnitt- und Abfallholz direkt auf die Trails gelegt. 
An einen Zufall oder eine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, das genau so tun zu müssen glaube ich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (30. Januar 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Nett für die Jungen, hilft bei der Fahrtechnik und erfahrungsgemäß bei Planung und Bau auch bissle Beschäftigungstherapie für die Väter ...
> Nur hat das maximal ganz am Rand was mit den Bedürfnissen von uns Radlern was zu tun und das wird tatsächlich gerne als Feigenblatt verwendet.
> Bestes Beispiel bei uns: die gleichen Leute, die als Wald- und Grundstückseigentümer mit am Tisch sitzen (irgendwo muss der Pumptreck ja hin) haben jetzt in der Winterforstarbeitsphase so gut wie bei allen Trails massiven Schaden angerichtet. Teilweise sind Trails (die über Jahre da waren) völlig in den Spuren der Harvester verschwunden oder man hat über hunderte Meter Schnitt- und Abfallholz direkt auf die Trails gelegt.
> An einen Zufall oder eine wirkliche Notwendigkeit, das genau so tun zu müssen glaube ich nicht ...


Schwierig...

Solche Dinge müssen wieder auf den Tisch und mit den Zuständigen besprochen werden um zu sensibilisieren. Und da hilft vermutlich, wenn Interessenvertretungen wie der neue MTB-Verein oder die DIMB-IG gestärkt werden um sich mehr Gehör und einen besseren Stand zu verschaffen.

Evtl. würde es aber auch helfen, wenn die Zuständigkeiten für einen Weg/Trail eindeutig geklärt wären. Wenn sich um den Weg die Gemeinde, ein Verein oder eine Interessensvertretung kümmert. Der oder die als klarer Ansprechpartner dafür auf- und eintreten kann.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Evtl. würde es aber auch helfen, wenn die Zuständigkeiten für einen Weg/Trail eindeutig geklärt wären. Wenn sich um den Weg die Gemeinde, ein Verein oder eine Interessensvertretung kümmert. Der oder die als klarer Ansprechpartner dafür auf- und eintreten kann


Die sind geklärt - zuständig ist grundsätzlich der Eigentümer.
Es wäre allerdings gut, wenn es für private Eigentümer einen Anreiz gäbe, attraktive, naturnahe Wege auf seinem Grundstück zu erhalten oder gar zu schaffen.


----------



## Hinouf (30. Januar 2022)

Bei uns in Hindelang ist es mit den Wegen einfach. Entweder asphaltiert, oder nie und nimmer für den allgemeinen Mountainbikebetrieb freizugeben. Außer vielleicht den Jägersteig, könnte ich als Hindelanger jedenfalls nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Janosch23 (30. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es wäre allerdings gut, wenn es für private Eigentümer einen Anreiz gäbe, attraktive, naturnahe Wege auf seinem Grundstück zu erhalten oder gar zu schaffen.


mir würds schon reichen, wenn die dämlichen Diskussionen über Schäden im Wald, Störung des Wilds und Ähnliches endlich mal aufhören und man sich gegenseitig im besten Sinne einfach ignoriert ...  

Hier ist der Wald inzwischen offenbar für bis zu 70 (!!!) Windmühlen (die Großen) sozusagen zum Abschuss freigegeben - da erübrigt sich doch jeder Satz über oben genanntes. Wenn das fertig ist, gibts keinen Wald mehr - ein paar Bäume vielleicht noch ...


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Entweder asphaltiert, oder nie und nimmer für den allgemeinen Mountainbikebetrieb freizugeben.


Der Sinn dieses Satzes erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Hinouf (30. Januar 2022)

Der Sinn dieses Satzes erschließt sich mir nicht.
Die Wege sind einfach für den normalen Mountainbiker zu krass. Schmal, ausgesetzt, verblockt, größtenteils im Naturschutzgebiet. Der Rest ist asphaltiert. Ist einfach sausteil bei uns. Anders kommen sie mit dem Auto net nauf. Stimmt, Quadwege haben wir noch. Die mir bekannten sind alle im Naturschutzgebiet uns so steil, dass man ein ebike braucht.


----------



## Hauteroute (30. Januar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es wäre allerdings gut, wenn es für private Eigentümer einen Anreiz gäbe, attraktive, naturnahe Wege auf seinem Grundstück zu erhalten oder gar zu schaffen.


Welche Anreize fallen Dir da ein?
Ich habe gerade vorgestern ein Gespräch mit einem Landwirt/Grundbesitzer bzgl. einer sinnvollen Wegeergänzung bei uns geführt. Da schreit keiner "Hurra."
Dort wo bisher kein Problem besteht, will sich keiner zusätzlich Probleme durch Fußgänger, Biker, Gassigeher, Hundekot, Abfälle, niedergetrampeltes Gras usw. antun. Kann ich auch verstehen. 
Wir bleiben trotzdem weiter am Ball.


----------



## Roedler (30. Januar 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Der Sinn dieses Satzes erschließt sich mir nicht.
> Die Wege sind einfach für den normalen Mountainbiker zu krass. Schmal, ausgesetzt, verblockt, größtenteils im Naturschutzgebiet. Der Rest ist asphaltiert. Ist einfach sausteil bei uns. Anders kommen sie mit dem Auto net nauf. Stimmt, Quadwege haben wir noch. Die mir bekannten sind alle im Naturschutzgebiet uns so steil, dass man ein ebike braucht.


Normaler MTB´ler, wenn er Wege nicht fahren kann, dann lässt er es eben. Warum sollen aber Wege gesperrt werden/sein weil nicht jeder diesen Wege fahren kann? Ich bin auch Wanderer, Bergsteiger und vieles mehr und ich sehe oft, das auch Wege für manche Fußgänger nicht geeignet sind. Die dürfen aber dennoch da gehen.

Auch Sperrungen in Naturschutzgebieten sind generell für uns MTB´ler nicht zu akzeptieren. Wir können nicht überall die Schäden verursachen die man uns immer nachsagt. Gerade im felsigen möchte ich sehen, wie wir da Wege zerstören können, bzw. mehr als Wanderer?  Man sieht die Ausmaße der Wegschäden die nur durch Wanderer verursacht wurden überall, auch in Naturschutzgebieten!  Aber die dürfen da immer noch gehen!


----------



## Roedler (30. Januar 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Welche Anreize fallen Dir da ein?
> Ich habe gerade vorgestern ein Gespräch mit einem Landwirt/Grundbesitzer bzgl. einer sinnvollen Wegeergänzung bei uns geführt. Da schreit keiner "Hurra."
> Dort wo bisher kein Problem besteht, will sich keiner zusätzlich Probleme durch Fußgänger, Biker, Gassigeher, Hundekot, Abfälle, niedergetrampeltes Gras usw. antun. Kann ich auch verstehen.
> Wir bleiben trotzdem weiter am Ball.


Neue Wege? Viele Wege werden nach und nach aufgelassen und zwar auch in nicht Naturschutzgebieten...


----------



## Hinouf (30. Januar 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Normaler MTB´ler, wenn er Wege nicht fahren kann, dann lässt er es eben. Warum sollen aber Wege gesperrt werden/sein weil nicht jeder diesen Wege fahren kann? Ich bin auch Wanderer, Bergsteiger und vieles mehr und ich sehe oft, das auch Wege für manche Fußgänger nicht geeignet sind. Die dürfen aber dennoch da gehen.
> 
> Auch Sperrungen in Naturschutzgebieten sind generell für uns MTB´ler nicht zu akzeptieren. Wir können nicht überall die Schäden verursachen die man uns immer nachsagt. Gerade im felsigen möchte ich sehen, wie wir da Wege zerstören können, bzw. mehr als Wanderer?  Man sieht die Ausmaße der Wegschäden die nur durch Wanderer verursacht wurden überall, auch in Naturschutzgebieten!  Aber die dürfen da immer noch gehen!


Da hast du schon Recht. Aber die Rechtslage in den Naturschutzgebieten wird sich sicher nicht ändern. Im Gegenteil. Unsere Rangerin hab ich zum Glück bis jetzt nur im Fernseher gesehen. 

Würden die Wege offiziell und dementsprechend mehr frequentiert werden, wär sicher bald Schluss mit lustig. Das könnte keiner tolerieren. Ist einfach zu eng hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (30. Januar 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Neue Wege? Viele Wege werden nach und nach aufgelassen und zwar auch in nicht Naturschutzgebieten...


Deshalb habe ich mir es zum Ziel gesetzt, dass das bei uns in der Gemeinde nicht passiert. Ich bin der Wegewart.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Januar 2022)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Entweder asphaltiert, oder nie und nimmer für den allgemeinen Mountainbikebetrieb freizugeben.


Unabhängig davon, dass Mountainbiker auch im Allgäu keine Freigabe benötigen, hier mal ein Bericht als man zumindest in Memmingen (manche zählen das auch zum Allgäu) noch keine Angst vor rutschigen Pisten hatte:








						"Der Fall Jessica" - wie ein Lockheed Starfighter ein lebensrettendes Medikament brachte
					

Vor 40 Jahren rettete ein Husarenstück, bei dem ein F-104 Starfighter der deutschen Luftwaffe ein Medikament für ein Mädchen von Deutschland nach Sardinien flog, ein Kinderleben. Luftfahrtjournalist und Buchautor Andreas Fecker erzählt die dramatische Geschichte.




					www.austrianwings.info


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Auch Sperrungen in Naturschutzgebieten sind generell für uns MTB´ler nicht zu akzeptieren. Wir können nicht überall die Schäden verursachen die man uns immer nachsagt. Gerade im felsigen möchte ich sehen, wie wir da Wege zerstören können, bzw. mehr als Wanderer? Man sieht die Ausmaße der Wegschäden die nur durch Wanderer verursacht wurden überall, auch in Naturschutzgebieten! Aber die dürfen da immer noch gehen!


Ich möchte hinzufügen, dass 1.) wo ein Weg, da keine Natur und 2.) selektive Sperrungen für Radfahrer von Wegen in NSG praktisch nie naturschutzfachlich begründbar sind.


Hinouf schrieb:


> Würden die Wege offiziell und dementsprechend mehr frequentiert werden, wär sicher bald Schluss mit lustig. Das könnte keiner tolerieren. Ist einfach zu eng hier.


Siehe oben. Das ist kein Naturschutzproblem.


----------



## Spmax (10. Februar 2022)

Servus zusammen,
wie sind denn die Schneeverhältnisse aktuell am Schwarzen Grat?
Geht's zum biken oder eher schlecht?


----------



## BiBaBergler (10. Februar 2022)

Spmax schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> wie sind denn die Schneeverhältnisse aktuell am Schwarzen Grat?
> Geht's zum biken oder eher schlecht?



Kannst aktuell noch vergessen. Es liegt überwiegend Schnee und wo es schon antaut ist es nur matschig wie Sau. Morgen schneits da eh wieder drauf.


----------



## Bench (10. Februar 2022)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Morgen schneits da eh wieder drauf.


hm? Dachte es wird wärmer?

Ich hoffe echt auf mehr Schnee. Hab heut neue Tourenski gekauft.






😍


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Februar 2022)

Bench schrieb:


> hm? Dachte es wird wärmer?
> 
> Ich hoffe echt auf mehr Schnee. Hab heut neue Tourenski gekauft.
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir ist es ein Schneemobil geworden


----------



## BiBaBergler (11. Februar 2022)

Bench schrieb:


> hm? Dachte es wird wärmer?


In Summe sicherlich. Frühling und Klimaerwärmung und so 

Aber einen Monat wettertechnisches Rumgebazel wirds no geben, wia allad halt.
Skitouren geht ja oft bis in den Mai noch.


----------



## hans7 (27. Februar 2022)

Nach der Region Kochelsee/Walchensee fängt das jetzt evtl. auch im Allgäu an. Wenn das Schule macht, und das Allgäu ist ja beim Abkassieren oft vorne mit dabei, dann dürfen wir evtl. bald ständig "Kurtaxe" zahlen wenn wir irgendwo biken gehen wollen. Geht's noch? 









						Oberstaufen im Allgäu: Tagestaxe für Tagesgäste
					

Die Kurtaxe für Tagesgäste soll helfen, die touristische Infrastruktur zu erhalten. Das provoziert Kritik.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (27. Februar 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Nach der Region Kochelsee/Walchensee fängt das jetzt evtl. auch im Allgäu an. Wenn das Schule macht, und das Allgäu ist ja beim Abkassieren oft vorne mit dabei, dann dürfen wir evtl. bald ständig "Kurtaxe" zahlen wenn wir irgendwo biken gehen wollen. Geht's noch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal so: diesmal sind nicht nur die Mountainbiker im Visier, sondern es betrifft mal alle.

Wie schon immer macht O für Gäste alles - für Einheimische wenig.
z.B. zahlen die Einheimischen bei der Nutzung des Freizeitangebots hier alles voll, sodass dann der Urlauber mittels Oberstaufen Plus in vielerlei Gratis-Genuss kommt (Nutzung Bergbahnen, Gratis-Skipass, Gratiseintritt Erlebnisbad, Gratis E-MTB ausleihen...

Frau Höfinghoff hat ein Händchen für den Umgang mit den Leuten hier. Das hat sie schon bei der Info-Veranstaltung bzgl. Rainwald bewiesen.


----------



## pib (27. Februar 2022)

Sollen sie mal machen in Oberstaufen. Der Ort interessiert mich Null. Und wenn ich irgendwo zum biken geh, wer will dann das Geld bei mir eintreiben


----------



## ralf321 (19. März 2022)

Neuer Pumptrack in Immenstadt geplant: Er könnte noch 2022 fertig werden​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...stadt-neuer-pumptrack-ist-geplant_arid-396949


----------



## TRANSITION (19. März 2022)

Sehr schön! Dann warte ich mit dem Verkauf meines Dirtbikes wohl noch ein wenig


----------



## Coal_Master (26. März 2022)

Neuigkeiten aus Sonthofen:

Planung im Tannachwäldchen ist am Laufen.

Das alte Gelände wird platt gemacht und gesperrt.

Bauphase wurde angekündigt für 07/08.2022.

Hat ganz schön lange gedauert, in Summe fast drei Jahre, deswegen wird das in Immenstadt vermutlich auch dieses Jahr noch nichts werden.


----------



## swindle (27. März 2022)

Was soll denn kommen in Sonthofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (28. März 2022)

Bin ich auch gespannt! Die Wurzelwegelchen integrieren ( nicht ausbauen!!) und ergänzendes!! Und an Sprung über den Kanal...


----------



## Roedler (28. März 2022)

Wer Plant ist erst mal interessant?


----------



## Coal_Master (1. April 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Wer Plant ist erst mal interessant?


Dr Inscheniör halt


----------



## Stucka (2. April 2022)

Meines Wissens "Schneestern"....


----------



## Roedler (2. April 2022)

Gibt Hoffnung, die machen schöne Sachen. 

Die alten Hügel sind platt, viel kann man sich noch nicht vorstellen? Aber größer scheint es wohl nicht zu werden...??


----------



## Coal_Master (4. April 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gibt Hoffnung, die machen schöne Sachen.
> 
> Die alten Hügel sind platt, viel kann man sich noch nicht vorstellen? Aber größer scheint es wohl nicht zu werden...??Anhang anzeigen 1450531Anhang anzeigen 1450534


Nein wird nicht grösser aber besser. (hoffentlich)


Stucka schrieb:


> Meines Wissens "Schneestern"....


Der Archtekt heisst Feldschmidt und die Firma M.Sc. LandschaftsArchitekt AKBW.


----------



## TRANSITION (4. April 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Der Archtekt heisst Feldschmidt und die Firma M.Sc. LandschaftsArchitekt AKBW.


Der plant das ganze ja nur. Wie zB auch in KE: https://www.merkur.de/bayern/schwab...lhaldepark-nimmt-gestalt-an-91080992.amp.html
Gebaut wird der Pumptrack im Engelhaldepark von Schneestern. Könnte dann in SF ähnlich laufen.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (4. April 2022)

Ich hab mir die letzten 15 - 20 Seiten mal durchgelesen. Die Sache spitzt sich inzwischen ja richtig zu. 

Ich bin jetzt über Ostern mal wieder in Oberstaufen, die Verwandtschaft besuchen und würde mein Bike mitnehmen.

Letztes Jahr bin ich noch über die Salmaser Höhe und den Staufentrail gefahren.
Ich stelle mir gerade ein paar Trailrunden zusammen. Evtl. würde ich das wieder fahren, oder auch gern was Neues.

Gibt's irgendwelche Quellen, wo ich mich informieren kann, was aktuell noch geht bzw. was vll nicht mehr geht.

Die Familienrunden, die in jedem Reiseratgeber stehen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Hauteroute (5. April 2022)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die letzten 15 - 20 Seiten mal durchgelesen. Die Sache spitzt sich inzwischen ja richtig zu.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt über Ostern mal wieder in Oberstaufen, die Verwandtschaft besuchen und würde mein Bike mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Deep_Innocence,
Oberstaufen arbeitet seit längerem an einem MTB-Konzept. U.a. wurden bereits in 2020 viele Hinweis-Schilder im Gemeindegebiet aufgestellt um eine gewisse Besucherlenkung zu erreichen. Leider sind einige Schilder wirklich eindeutig gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet. Dies war letzten Sommer auch im Bereich der Salmaser Höhe der Fall. Seither sind wir in Gesprächen mit den Gemeinden Oberstaufen und Missen und haben bereits erste Nachbesserungen erreicht. Aktuell gab es einen Zuständigkeitswechsel in Oberstaufen. Der Kontakt mit dem neuen Ansprechpartner wurde bereits aufgenommen. Die Rückantwort steht noch aus. Evtl. kann in ein paar Tagen mehr dazu berichtet werden.

Prinzipiell können und dürfen auch in Oberstaufen die Wege befahren werden (gesonderte Regelungen im Bereich Naturpark Nagelfluhkette bitte beachten). Im Bereich Salmaser Höhe im Idealfall vor und nach der Weidesaison (sprich bis Anfang Mai und ab Ende September). Gerade über die Feiertage würde ich lokale Hotspots aber meiden. Wenn Du Dich von Oberstaufen aus in Richtung Westallgäu orientierst, wirst du keine wirklichen Probleme vorfinden.


----------



## Hauteroute (6. April 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Seither sind *wir *in Gesprächen mit den Gemeinden Oberstaufen und Missen ...


Falls es im Beitrag nicht rübergekommen ist - mit *wir *ist die DIMB IG Allgäu gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. April 2022)

Es wird sich doch bestimmt irgendetwas finden lassen, um die Strecke noch zu verhindern 🤬 notfalls könnten die Freien Wähler ja mal in Stuttgart anfragen, ob sie ein paar Juchtenkäfer bekommen könnten 😡🤬🤢


----------



## Deep_Innocence (8. April 2022)

@Hauteroute 
Danke dir schon mal für die Info.
Im Kontext habe ich die Verbindung zum DIMB schon erkennen können, aber jetzt ist es offiziell.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2022)

Ist schon lustig. Eine MTB-Strecke bei der kein Boden versiegelt wird geht nicht, oder muss ewig geprüft weren. Währenddessen wird überall gebaut und Schweineställe sprießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## BiBaBergler (8. April 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig. Eine MTB-Strecke bei der kein Boden versiegelt wird geht nicht, oder muss ewig geprüft weren. Währenddessen wird überall gebaut und Schweineställe sprießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.



Bei den Schweineställen oder anderen Bauprojekten steht auch ein wirtschaftlicher Fokus dahinter. Das sichert ja Arbeitsplätze. 
Eine MTB-Strecke ist ja was ganz anderes. Da wird kein Geld mit verdient, es würde was für den Nachwuchs gemacht wenn es ganz blöd hergeht hätten die Menschen zuletzt auch noch Spaß an der Nutzung.
Sowas muss natürlich Sorgfältig geprüft und nach Kräften verhindert werden.

Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## scout_the (25. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen ! Wir sind Mitte Mai im Allgäu und ich wollte fragen gibt es da im Bereich Sonthofen Immenstadt einen MTB Club oder MTB Ausfahrten gibt wo wir (2-3 Personen) uns anhängen könnten bzw. vllt könnte uns wer den Guide machen für einen Tag oder uns einen Guide empfehlen. Wäre sehr nett.

Grüße aus dem Mühlviertel (Österreich)
SV Gallneukirchen Sektion Radsport


----------



## Stucka (25. April 2022)

Griasdi🙋 Was erwartet/sucht ihr denn? Touren oder Downhill?? Gemäßigt oder rustikal?


----------



## ralf321 (25. April 2022)

Nen pumptrack könnte man anbieten nur (noch) nicht da wo du suchst

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...f-und-ab-kommt-immer-mehr-in-mode_arid-412597


----------



## scout_the (26. April 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Griasdi🙋 Was erwartet/sucht ihr denn? Touren oder Downhill?? Gemäßigt oder rustikal?


Servas ! 
Du, einfach eine Mischung, schöne Trails der Locals einfach. Bist du denn vom Biketeam Sonthofen? zumindest dein Dress schaut ähnlich aus, deren Homepage hab ich nämlich schon gefunden. Wäre cool wenn wir uns mal zusammenschreiben könnten. 
LG
thomas


----------



## Stucka (26. April 2022)

Jo genau. Dann meld dich kurz vorher einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (26. April 2022)

Lohnt es sich im Bereich Sonthofen, sein Gravelbike mit in den Urlaub zu nehmen? 
Gibt es da schöne Strecken abseits von Asphalt, oder wird es dann direkt steil und ruppig?


----------



## Stucka (26. April 2022)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Gibt jede Menge Wege abseits von Asphalt, die mit dem Gravel perfekt zu fahren sind. Königssträssle (=Asphalt, aber verkehrsfrei und top zu fahren), Großer Wald, jede Menge Alp- und Wirtschaftswege, Illerradweg, Wege in die Seitentäler. Aber: Höhenmeter garantiert! Es ist immer schwer, da konkrete Tipps zu geben, wenn man nicht weiß, was genau erwartet wird. Radrunde Allgäu wäre auch zu empfehlen, teilweise Asphalt, teilweise nicht.


----------



## seven21 (27. April 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich von Oberstaufen aus in Richtung Westallgäu orientierst, wirst du keine wirklichen Probleme vorfinden.


Abwarten. Alles schon in Planung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Hallo Deep_Innocence,
> Oberstaufen arbeitet seit längerem an einem MTB-Konzept. U.a. wurden bereits in 2020 viele Hinweis-Schilder im Gemeindegebiet aufgestellt um eine gewisse Besucherlenkung zu erreichen. Leider sind einige Schilder wirklich eindeutig gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet. Dies war letzten Sommer auch im Bereich der Salmaser Höhe der Fall. Seither sind wir in Gesprächen mit den Gemeinden Oberstaufen und Missen und haben bereits erste Nachbesserungen erreicht. Aktuell gab es einen Zuständigkeitswechsel in Oberstaufen. Der Kontakt mit dem neuen Ansprechpartner wurde bereits aufgenommen. Die Rückantwort steht noch aus. Evtl. kann in ein paar Tagen mehr dazu berichtet werden.
> 
> Prinzipiell können und dürfen auch in Oberstaufen die Wege befahren werden (gesonderte Regelungen im Bereich Naturpark Nagelfluhkette bitte beachten). Im Bereich Salmaser Höhe im Idealfall vor und nach der Weidesaison (sprich bis Anfang Mai und ab Ende September). Gerade über die Feiertage würde ich lokale Hotspots aber meiden. Wenn Du Dich von Oberstaufen aus in Richtung Westallgäu orientierst, wirst du keine wirklichen Probleme vorfinden.


Aber gibt's auf der salmaser Höhe nicht auch außerhalb der Weidesaison diese Gatter?


----------



## seven21 (27. April 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber gibt's auf der salmaser Höhe nicht auch außerhalb der Weidesaison diese Gatter?


Ja, da wird um Verzicht gebeten. Kein Verbot. Und sie sind so gestaltet, dass es mit dem E-Bike ziemlich schwer ist drüber zu kommen.


----------



## Hauteroute (28. April 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber gibt's auf der salmaser Höhe nicht auch außerhalb der Weidesaison diese Gatter?


Bisher ist es so, dass außerhalb der Weidesaison die Zäune daneben abgebaut werden. Ein Durchgang ist dann immer möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (28. April 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Bisher ist es so, dass außerhalb der Weidesaison die Zäune daneben abgebaut werden. Ein Durchgang ist dann immer möglich.


Sorry falsch gelesen. @Hauteroute hat natürlich recht. Die Treppen bleiben stehen aber die Zäune sind weg.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2022)

Also letztes Jahr wars Anfang Mai so dass da zahlreiche Gatter mit so Drehtüren und Zäunen waren die aussahen als würden sie da ganzjährig stehen. Oft an ziemlich steilen Stellen wo man dann hart runterbremsen musste. Ziemlich schlecht für flüssiges fahren. Nachkommen biker haben da zwar welche ausgehängt aber das machen sicher die nächsten Wanderer wieder rückgängig. Und unten wurden wir dann von einem angepflaumt. Der Trail ist ja ganz nett aber da fahr ich lieber nach Freiburg und hab keinen Stress und bessere Trails.


----------



## seven21 (28. April 2022)

Wobei Mai auch schon spät ist. Seit Mitte April werden die Zäune ja schon wieder alle aufgebaut.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2022)

Sah wie gesagt wie permanente installationen aus aber kann mich auch tauschen. Diese Drehtüren waren halt meistens eingehängt und Vieh war noch keins zu sehen.


----------



## seven21 (28. April 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sah wie gesagt wie permanente installationen aus aber kann mich auch tauschen. Diese Drehtüren waren halt meistens eingehängt und Vieh war noch keins zu sehen.


Gatter bleiben mittlerweile auch teilweise ganzjährig. Eben die neuen silbernen. Aber der Zaun daneben sollte halt weg sein.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2022)

Von diesen " Überstiegshilfen " waren am 25. März zwei Stück auf dem Weg , die man aber Umgehen konnte.







Nachdem da oben viele angrenzende Weideflächen sind , sollte man die Strecke im Sommer bei Weidebetrieb wirklich meiden.


----------



## homerjay (28. April 2022)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Von diesen " Überstiegshilfen " waren am 25. März zwei Stück auf dem Weg , die man aber Umgehen konnte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1467336Anhang anzeigen 1467337Anhang anzeigen 1467338
> Nachdem da oben viele angrenzende Weideflächen sind , sollte man die Strecke im Sommer bei Weidebetrieb wirklich meiden.


Warum? Meiner Erfahrung nach werden Weidetiere durch Biker genausowenig gestört wie durch Wanderer.


----------



## pib (28. April 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Warum? Meiner Erfahrung nach werden Weidetiere durch Biker genausowenig gestört wie durch Wanderer.


das hat sich im Allgäu noch nicht rum gesprochen.


----------



## HawG (28. April 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Warum? Meiner Erfahrung nach werden Weidetiere durch Biker genausowenig gestört wie durch Wanderer.


Deiner Erfahrung nach als Alphirte ?


----------



## seven21 (28. April 2022)

pib schrieb:


> das hat sich im Allgäu noch nicht rum gesprochen.


Denen geht es doch auch um den Konflikt mit Wanderern. Außerdem waren einige Gatter bzw. Zäune beschädigt, weil offensichtlich manche ihre schweren E-Bikes nicht über das Gatter bekommen haben. Hab ich erst letzte Woche am Hauchenberg wieder gesehen.

Als Kemptener hast du sicherlich schon oft genug die Salmaser am WE erlebt. Ist ja mittlerweile manchmal wie Disneyland. Zumindest ab Pfarralpe bis Siedelalpe kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (28. April 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Gibt jede Menge Wege abseits von Asphalt, die mit dem Gravel perfekt zu fahren sind. Königssträssle (=Asphalt, aber verkehrsfrei und top zu fahren), Großer Wald, jede Menge Alp- und Wirtschaftswege, Illerradweg, Wege in die Seitentäler. Aber: Höhenmeter garantiert! Es ist immer schwer, da konkrete Tipps zu geben, wenn man nicht weiß, was genau erwartet wird. Radrunde Allgäu wäre auch zu empfehlen, teilweise Asphalt, teilweise nicht.


Welche Steigungen hat es da? Ab 10% tu ich mir mit dem Gravel etwas schwer.


----------



## pib (28. April 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Denen geht es doch auch um den Konflikt mit Wanderern. Außerdem waren einige Gatter bzw. Zäune beschädigt, weil offensichtlich manche ihre schweren E-Bikes nicht über das Gatter bekommen haben. Hab ich erst letzte Woche am Hauchenberg wieder gesehen.
> 
> Als Kemptener hast du sicherlich schon oft genug die Salmaser am WE erlebt. Ist ja mittlerweile manchmal wie Disneyland. Zumindest ab Pfarralpe bis Siedelalpe kaum zu ertragen.


Eigentlich meidet man als Biker solche Gebiete sowieso automatisch, sobald die Zäune stehen. Wer hat schon Bock alle 30 Meter sein Bike zu lupfen. Salmaser Höhe besuche ich im März / April und dann wieder ab Mitte Oktober. Von daher alles Gut. Das Argument mit dem "Weidevieh stören" ist halt quatsch, wo doch hunderte Wandertouris im gleichen Gebiet zu den Viechern hinrennen, Fotos machen, streicheln, füttern, ihre Hunde kacken lassen, Müll hinterlassen...

Und die Probleme / Konfilkte werden ja nicht weniger. Es wird immer mehr (E-)Biker geben, die in die Berge wollen. Und da es kein Angebot gibt, knubbelt es sich halt da, wo die "Trails" auf komoot eingezeichnet sind. Ich sehe auch nicht wie sich das in den nächsten 10 Jahren entspannen soll. Aufgrund der besonderen Situation im (Ober-)Allgäu, das ein Quadratmeter Land gefühlt 10 Eigentümer hat, wird es halt keine ausgewiesenen, legalen Mtb Trails geben. In Sonthofen z.B. kämpft man seit über 3 Jahren für ein paar Meter Enduro Trails (bisher ohne Umsetzung).


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2022)

pib schrieb:


> das hat sich im Allgäu noch nicht rum gesprochen.


Vielleicht reagieren Rindviecher (unabhängig der Anzahl an Beinen) im Allgäu besonders allergisch auf Mountainbiker


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht reagieren Rindviecher (unabhängig der Anzahl an Beinen) im Allgäu besonders allergisch auf Mountainbiker


Nur wenn man wie bekloppt an ihnen vorbei rast


----------



## Roedler (28. April 2022)

HawG schrieb:


> Deiner Erfahrung nach als Alphirte ?




Denke an die Erfahrung an Saalbach, Brandnertal, Sölden, LV... und all die anderen Bikeparks und Endurogebiete bei denen die Stecken z.T. mitten durch Weidegebiete geht und überall das Vieh seelenruhig herumsteht, ohne sich durch Biker, auch die Schnellen, stören zu lassen!

Glaube kaum das das Allgäuer- Braunvieh  so viel anders reagiert! 
Und i glüb des Vieh do gitt it ui Litt´a wenig´r Mill!


----------



## TRANSITION (28. April 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Denke an die Erfahrung an Saalbach, Brandnertal, Sölden, LV... und all die anderen Bikeparks und Endurogebiete bei denen die Stecken z.T. mitten durch Weidegebiete geht und überall das Vieh seelenruhig herumsteht, ohne sich durch Biker, auch die Schnellen, stören zu lassen!
> 
> Glaube kaum das das Allgäuer- Braunvieh  so viel anders reagiert!
> Und i glüb des Vieh do gitt it ui Litt´a wenig´r Mill!


Du kannst doch einen Bikepark, wo täglich hunderte Radler an den Kühen vorbeifahren, nicht mit Bergweiden vergleichen wo sporadisch mal ein paar Biker runterscheppern.


----------



## Roedler (28. April 2022)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Du kannst doch einen Bikepark, wo täglich hunderte Radler an den Kühen vorbeifahren, nicht mit Bergweiden vergleichen wo sporadisch mal ein paar Biker runterscheppern.


Also ich dachte man kann da eben nicht scheppern, weil alle bot eine Gatter kommt und wie ich weiß hunderte Wanderer spazieren? 

So stören also die sporadischen Biker das Vieh?


----------



## TRANSITION (28. April 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Also ich dachte man kann da eben nicht scheppern, weil alle bot eine Gatter kommt und wie ich weiß hunderte Wanderer spazieren?
> 
> So stören also die sporadischen Biker das Vieh?


Mit scheppern war in diesem Fall die Akustik gemeint. Gegenüber Wanderern ist man mit dem Rad nicht gerade leise unterwegs und natürlich mit einer viel höheren Geschwindigkeit. 
Ob’s die Viecher stört, keine Ahnung. Können sie dadurch aufschrecken und sich bei der Flucht verletzen, durchaus möglich. Vorallem wenn sie es nicht gewohnt sind.


----------



## Roedler (28. April 2022)

Mhm, möglich... ,ja. Ist was bekannt das es schon geschah?

Ich weiß nur durch Hunde...und das Wanderer angegriffen wurden (wegen Hund...)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (28. April 2022)

Fragt die Viecher jemand ob die Glocken tragen wollen? Und ein Biker ist ein Störfaktor


----------



## homerjay (29. April 2022)

Interessant am "Bikerunverträglichkeitssyndrom beim Allgäuer Hausrind" ist ja auch, dass es offensichtlich nur lokal begrenzt auftritt und zusammen mit dem Alppersonal auch umzieht, wenn der Hirte bzw. die Hirtin wechselt.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (29. April 2022)

Die Biker scheuchen´s Rindvieh auf, aber der Shuttelbus der vielerorts auch den letzten Couchpotato-Tourie zum wohlverdienten Schnitzel auf der Alm bringt geht klar! Vorstellungen gibt´s!

Würden die Hirten/Wirte mit den Trailbikern Geld verdienen .... ach was solls is eh jedes Wort eins z´viel.


----------



## HawG (1. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Eigentlich meidet man als Biker solche Gebiete sowieso automatisch, sobald die Zäune stehen. Wer hat schon Bock alle 30 Meter sein Bike zu lupfen. Salmaser Höhe besuche ich im März / April und dann wieder ab Mitte Oktober. Von daher alles Gut. Das Argument mit dem "Weidevieh stören" ist halt quatsch, wo doch hunderte Wandertouris im gleichen Gebiet zu den Viechern hinrennen, Fotos machen, streicheln, füttern, ihre Hunde kacken lassen, Müll hinterlassen...



Sollte man glauben wollen, sogar sehr viele meiden da gar nichts.

Komische Ansicht, weil hunderte Touris zu den Kühen rennen stören die Biker das Vieh auch nicht 

.......ist so wie, Masken und Taschentücher liegen überall rum , da kann ich meinen Müll dann auch dazu schmeissen, da kommt es dann auch nicht drauf an .....DOCH !


----------



## Roedler (1. Mai 2022)

Komischer Vergleich!

Schmeißen also die Wanderer die Masken weg und Biker schmeißen allen Unrat  dazu? Oder wie meinst du das?


Also wie; Wanderer stören das Vieh und Biker vertreiben es?

Es gibt viele Weiden direkt an der Straße, ja sogar an Bundesstraßen. Da weidet das Vieh seelenruhig und steckt sogar da Griag'l durch da Haag und frisst. Selbst wenn der Giegar mit am 4Achser durchrammelt!


Und jetzt gebe ich es zu, selbst Schumpa haben sich an mir noch nicht gestört! Und ich habe nicht geschoben.


Am Illerdam vertreiben die E-Biker die Fische!


----------



## pib (1. Mai 2022)

HawG schrieb:


> Komische Ansicht, weil hunderte Touris zu den Kühen rennen stören die Biker das Vieh auch nicht


Jeder liest was er will.

Es ist egal ob ich zu Fuß oder mit bike in den Bergen bin. Am Ende des Tages bin ich ein wegebenutzer.

Wenn ich störe, stört auch ein Wanderer. Wenn ich den Weg hi mach, macht das ein Wanderer in gleichem Maße.

Also entweder Wegsperrung für alle oder nicht.

Jetzt Verstanden was ich mein?

Ps: ich bin einer derjenigen die Müll aufsammeln und wieder ins Tal bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (1. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Fragt die Viecher jemand ob die Glocken tragen wollen? Und ein Biker ist ein Störfaktor


Du sein ein Zugereister oder?
Heisst bei den hiesigen Schelle, zefixhergottsackra 
Rinder sind empfindlich weil sie schlecht sehen.
Klar gewöhnen sie sich an alles, aber als Biker immer langsam fahren oder besser schiebend vorbei.
Schont auch die Nerven der angespannten Hirtebuabe und fördert das Verhältniss zu selbigen.


----------



## Hauteroute (7. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr wars Anfang Mai so dass da zahlreiche Gatter mit so Drehtüren und Zäunen waren die aussahen als würden sie da ganzjährig stehen.


Ende April / Anfang Mai werden diese Installationen für den kommenden Alpsommer der Tiere vorbereitet und instand gesetzt. Klar das das dann aussieht als würde es immer dort stehen. Tut es aber nicht. Nach dem Alpsommer wird abgebaut. 


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Oft an ziemlich steilen Stellen wo man dann hart runterbremsen musste. Ziemlich schlecht für flüssiges fahren.


bei "hart runterbremsen" habe ich so ein Bild vor Augen. Würde die Situation vor Ort nicht besser machen!
Die Stellen mit den Gattern haben sich in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht geändert. Die "Salmaser" ist nicht für ihren Flow bekannt. Steht zum Glück auch in einigen Tourenbeschreibungen so drin.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nachkommen biker haben da zwar welche ausgehängt aber das machen sicher die nächsten Wanderer wieder rückgängig.


Das geht gar nicht!!!
*Bitte an alle: Es werden keine Gatter, Zäune offengelassen - keine Schwenkgatter oder ähnliches ausgehängt - keine Zäune durchgeschnitten, durchgezwickt oder ähnliches.
Und falls der Vordermann oder Vorgänger was offengelassen hat - Bitte unbedingt schließen!!!
Bitte macht Euch bewusst, dass ein offenes Gatter wirklich enormen Ärger und Schaden durch das dann entlaufene Vieh verursachen kann.*


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und unten wurden wir dann von einem angepflaumt.


Mitunter verständlich.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Trail ist ja ganz nett aber da fahr ich lieber nach Freiburg und hab keinen Stress und bessere Trails.


Mancher täte gut daran.


*Wir von der DIMB IG Allgäu* versuchen im Bereich der "Salmaser Höhe" die Situation für alle Biker zu verbessern und gegen die Biker-unfreundliche Beschilderung vorzugehen. Jedoch jedes Fehlverhalten dort oben macht im nächsten Schritt eine Argumentation mit Grundbesitzern, Alphirten, Förstern, ... um ein vielfaches schwieriger und aussichtsloser! 
*Unser Apell an alle: Bitte Respektiere die Natur und das Eigentum anderer.*


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Ende April / Anfang Mai werden diese Installationen für den kommenden Alpsommer der Tiere vorbereitet und instand gesetzt. Klar das das dann aussieht als würde es immer dort stehen. Tut es aber nicht. Nach dem Alpsommer wird abgebaut.
> 
> bei "hart runterbremsen" habe ich so ein Bild vor Augen. Würde die Situation vor Ort nicht besser machen!
> Die Stellen mit den Gattern haben sich in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht geändert. Die "Salmaser" ist nicht für ihren Flow bekannt. Steht zum Glück auch in einigen Tourenbeschreibungen so drin.
> ...


Naja ich bin halt extra vor der Weidesaison grfahfen und es war auch writ und breit kein Vieh zu sehen. Hart runterbremsen ergibt sich im steilen gelande von alleon wenn da ein zaun kommt den man von weitem nicht sieht. Ist ja auch nicht so als wurden die Landwirte ihre Stacheldrähte und Gatter groß sichtbar markieren. 

Dir Gatter waren zum teil auch ausgehangt und daneben kein zaun. Ich finde den trail im vergleich zu vielen anderen da in der gegend relativ flowig und das man von Wanderern angepflaumt wird mur weil man da rechtmäßig fahrt und extra noch wartet ist wahrscheinlich der Mentalität geschuldet. In Freiburg geht das auch anders...


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Mai 2022)

Freiburg und Allgäu sind zwei verschieden Welten. In Fr fahre ich meistens nur auf angelegten und speziell für MTB freigegebene Trails - und kann dann noch wenn ich will ein paar Singletrails absurfen. Da es wohl das MTB-Mekka in BRD ist wird  man dort auch positiver angenommen. Aber Ärger gibts auf den Singletrails auch.

Das Allgäu ist schlicht das genaue Gegenteil. Sicher mit der MTB- unfreundlichste Teil Deutschlands. Wenn man dort reinfährt um ne Tour zu machen sollte man sich der Konflikte und Gereiztheit bewusst sein. Gerade auch um den Lokals nicht noch mehr Ärger zu bereiten. Möglichst weit weg von Bergbahnen fahren wäre mein Tip für ne entspannte Tour.

Und ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Habe in beiden Gegenden jeweils +5 Jahre gelebt.


----------



## TRANSITION (8. Mai 2022)

Gerade auf Instagram entdeckt


----------



## pib (8. Mai 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Freiburg und Allgäu sind zwei verschieden Welten. In Fr fahre ich meistens nur auf angelegten und speziell für MTB freigegebene Trails - und kann dann noch wenn ich will ein paar Singletrails absurfen. Da es wohl das MTB-Mekka in BRD ist wird  man dort auch positiver angenommen. Aber Ärger gibts auf den Singletrails auch.
> 
> Das Allgäu ist schlicht das genaue Gegenteil. Sicher mit der MTB- unfreundlichste Teil Deutschlands. Wenn man dort reinfährt um ne Tour zu machen sollte man sich der Konflikte und Gereiztheit bewusst sein. Gerade auch um den Lokals nicht noch mehr Ärger zu bereiten. Möglichst weit weg von Bergbahnen fahren wäre mein Tip für ne entspannte Tour.
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Habe in beiden Gegenden jeweils +5 Jahre gelebt.



Ich glaub Allgäu ist nicht gleich Allgäu. Und es kommt immer drauf an wo man sich wann bewegt. Du hast aber Recht: für den Mtb Tourist der Trails fahren will hat das Allgäu sehr wenig zu bieten. Wir in unserer Gruppe haben nie bis selten Probleme. Und wenn einer mal meckert isses nen Schwoab, den wir dann höflich bitten einfach nicht mehr in Bayern Urlaub zu machen.


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Ich glaub Allgäu ist nicht gleich Allgäu. Und es kommt immer drauf an wo man sich wann bewegt. Du hast aber Recht: für den Mtb Tourist der Trails fahren will hat das Allgäu sehr wenig zu bieten. Wir in unserer Gruppe haben nie bis selten Probleme. Und wenn einer mal meckert isses nen Schwoab, den wir dann höflich bitten einfach nicht mehr in Bayern Urlaub zu machen.



Der Ordnung halber bitte: Sauschwob,auch wir haben unseren Stolz....


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Der Ordnung halber bitte: Sauschwob,auch wir haben unseren Stolz....


Wer hat gerufen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2022)

Das war bei mir tatsächlich auch ein schwabe


----------



## pib (8. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das war bei mir tatsächlich auch ein schwabe


Ist tatsächlich so. Und immer kommen sie mit der 2m Regel 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (8. Mai 2022)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Gerade auf Instagram entdeckt
> Anhang anzeigen 1473894Anhang anzeigen 1473895



Gerade auch gesehen. Steht auch hei FB. Weis jemand was da sattfindet? Ortstermin mit den Planern und Stadt?


----------



## wegfuchs (8. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich so. Und immer kommen sie mit der 2m Regel 🤣


Habe mich als früher auch immer über die Schwaben lustig gemacht, bis ich merkte bin als Allgäuer zumindest sprachlich gesehen ja auch einer.
Aber Spaß beiseite, besonders Bike freundlich ist es im Allgäu wirklich nicht. Die Regelungen im NSG Allgäuer Hochalpen und inzwischen auch im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette sind strenger als die 2m Regelung in Baden Württemberg, die ja nur für Waldflächen gilt. An der Salmaser Höhe, am Prodel und auf der Adelegg gibt es zunehmend Stress und in puncto legale Trails tut sich nichts. Bleibt bald nur noch der Illerradweg 😭


----------



## Roedler (9. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß es auch nicht, aber der Plan steht wohl schon wie man sieht. Nur stockt das Vorhaben schon einige Wochen. Vielleicht will man da was rütteln?


----------



## Coal_Master (9. Mai 2022)

@Roedler 
@ralf321 
Die Planung ist zu teuer, der Stadtrat möchte deswegen nur eine Strecke freigeben, wegen fehlenden 30 000 Euro.
Deshalb das Treffen, um doch noch irgendwie beide Strecken zu bekommen, durch Hilfe, Spenden, Eigeninitiative  usw.
Man muss ja nicht zweimal mit dem Bagger anrollen und hat dann deswegen doppelte Kosten.

In Hindelang wird ein Pumptrack für 530000 Euro gebaut, ich frage mich wo die das Geld herbekommen.

In Stein wird ein Spielplatz für 100000 Euro gebaut.

Sonthofen ist für die Jugend eh schon toter als tot, kaum mehr Kneipen, kein Nachtleben mehr und hier wird auch wieder an der Jugend gespart, hauptsache die rot asphaltierte Radstrasse durch Sonthofen ist fertiggestellt.........


----------



## Coal_Master (9. Mai 2022)

wegfuchs schrieb:


> Habe mich als früher auch immer über die Schwaben lustig gemacht, bis ich merkte bin als Allgäuer zumindest sprachlich gesehen ja auch einer.
> Aber Spaß beiseite, besonders Bike freundlich ist es im Allgäu wirklich nicht. Die Regelungen im NSG Allgäuer Hochalpen und inzwischen auch im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette sind strenger als die 2m Regelung in Baden Württemberg, die ja nur für Waldflächen gilt. An der Salmaser Höhe, am Prodel und auf der Adelegg gibt es zunehmend Stress und in puncto legale Trails tut sich nichts. Bleibt bald nur noch der Illerradweg 😭


Der beste Schwabe ist der, der erst gar nicht zu uns ins Allgäu fährt


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Mai 2022)

Ausgenommen natürlich die Allgäuer die unter der Woche Frondienst im Schwabenland leisten müssen...

Aber grundsätzlich hilft da nur eins
Schwabenlied (Broadway Joe)
(alles natürlich nur ein Spass  )


----------



## Coal_Master (9. Mai 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ausgenommen natürlich die Allgäuer die unter der Woche Frondienst im Schwabenland leisten müssen...
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich hilft da nur eins
> Schwabenlied (Broadway Joe)
> (alles natürlich nur ein Spass  )


Ja klar nur Spass, ist der Schwabe freundlich, bin ichs auch, gar keine Frage.


----------



## pib (9. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> @Roedler
> @ralf321
> Die Planung ist zu teuer, der Stadtrat möchte deswegen nur eine Strecke freigeben, wegen fehlenden 30 000 Euro.
> Deshalb das Treffen, um doch noch irgendwie beide Strecken zu bekommen, durch Hilfe, Spenden, Eigeninitiative  usw.
> ...



Da gabs doch letztens ne näckische Aktion: "Senioren Stadt - Gemeinde Tote Hose"


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Könnte die DIMB hier gleich mit einsteigen und eine Downhillstrecke parallel dazu beantragen?!
Wenn die eh schon bald am bauen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2022)

Gibt es da schon eine Rodelbahn? Und warum nur ein Schotterweg? Da sollte ein fettes Parkhaus hin und mindestens zweispurig, damit man auch anstandig überholen kann.


----------



## MC² (16. Mai 2022)

Gleich bald noch mal fahren, vor die Bauarbeiten losgehen!😢


----------



## Roedler (16. Mai 2022)

Das kann man alles nicht mehr verstehen. Also so lang es ihn noch gibt den Sommer- und Winterweg narammla!! Feuer frei!


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Mai 2022)

Das ist doch immer das gleiche , die Radler werden überall Verteufelt aber zu jeder Hütte muss man ne Straße bauen um ja bequem mit dem Kfz hin zu kommen 
Ich verstehs einfach nicht mehr


----------



## pib (16. Mai 2022)

Steht doch im Artikel. Der Jäger/Besitzer will da mit dem Jeep hoch. Und mit der Hütte mehr Reibach machen. Aktuell muss das Bier ja mit der BR Gondel hoch und dann nochmal umsteigen. Ich denke aber mal, das der Wiederstand zum Projekt sehr hoch werden könnte, oder?


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Ja, denke am besten aus dem Auto raus das Wild schiessen und den Hänger dann so geschickt platzieren, daß das erlegte Tier nur noch von alleine hineinfallen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (16. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ja, denke am besten aus dem Auto raus das Wild schiessen und den Hänger dann so geschickt platzieren, daß das erlegte Tier nur noch von alleine hineinfallen muss.


Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. 

Solange aber jede Seite ihr Klischeedenken hat, wird es schwer mit einer friedlichen und rücksichtsvollen Koexistenz.


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.
> 
> Solange aber jede Seite ihr Klischeedenken hat, wird es schwer mit einer friedlichen und rücksichtsvollen Koexistenz.


Alles schon vorgekommen, kein Klischee.
Er sagt ja auch, den Weg für die Jagd nutzen zu wollen.


----------



## pib (16. Mai 2022)

Jäger und Grundbesitzer haben eine Lobby. Radler keine. Radler zerstören die Natur. Jäger schützen die Natur. Ist doch nicht unser Klischeedenken.


----------



## Orby (16. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Alles schon vorgekommen, kein Klischee.
> Er sagt ja auch, den Weg für die Jagd nutzen zu wollen.


Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ist das Schießen aus einem PKW nicht verboten?



pib schrieb:


> Jäger und Grundbesitzer haben eine Lobby. Radler keine. Radler zerstören die Natur. Jäger schützen die Natur. Ist doch nicht unser Klischeedenken.


Edit: jetzt bist aber nicht besser, als die wo Bikern unterstellen den Wald zu zerstören. 

Sorry solange jede Seite so sein Denken hat, wird es nie was. Aber jeder denkt der ander muss mal erst umdenken, dann ich.


----------



## homerjay (16. Mai 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ist das Schießen aus einem PKW nicht verboten?


Ist verboten: Art. 29 Abs.2 Nr. 8 BayJagdG.

Zum Weg: Wieso soll man einen Weg anlegen, wenn es die letzten Jahr(zehnt)e auch ohne funktioniert hat? Das soll ja auch eine 3m breite Forstautobahn werden. Das Argument mit den Kosten zählt aus meiner Sicht nicht, mit dem gleichen Argument könnte man auch gleich auch einen Weg zum Waltenberger Haus planieren. Zumal die Eignerfamilie genug Geld haben dürfte.


----------



## pib (16. Mai 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ist das Schießen aus einem PKW nicht verboten?
> 
> 
> Edit: jetzt bist aber nicht besser, als die wo Bikern unterstellen den Wald zu zerstören.
> ...



Ich darf ja da sein. Mit Bike. Muss mich also nicht groß umstellen. Die die uns raushaben wollen müssen umdenken.


----------



## Orby (16. Mai 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ist verboten: Art. 29 Abs.2 Nr. 8 BayJagdG.


Ich weiß das es verboten ist, wollte ja deswegen wissen ob da was unternommen wurde. 
Amgesprochen oder Anzeige? 



pib schrieb:


> Ich darf ja da sein. Mit Bike. Muss mich also nicht groß umstellen. Die die uns raushaben wollen müssen umdenken.


Ich kann die nicht folgen.


----------



## Roedler (16. Mai 2022)

Das mit dem Schießen aus dem Auto war wohl in erster Linie die Zuspitzung der oft recht bequemen Handlungsweisen so mancher Jäger. Nicht so, als hätte er einen Jäger in letzter Zeit erwischt!

Ich kann auch Pib folgen, denn wir dürfen genauso dort sein wie die g´schtaglada Wanderer!
Das vergönnen uns aber oft so mancher Jäger, Förster, Älpler und die meist überforderten Wanderer nicht!

Wenn es nicht mit wegezerstören argumentiert wird, dann einfach generell mit Naturschutz, aber wo ist der Unterschied zu den Wanderern (Quad, Traktor, Havester....)?


----------



## Roedler (16. Mai 2022)

Und weil i grad frustig bi.

Gleich hinter der ehemaligen Hochalp, das Schild ist erst vor kurzem aufgestellt. Das ist ein erkennbarer Weg mehr als 2 Meter Breit.... eigentlich langweilig, aber bevor man Teer fährt...

Will da einer nur seine Ruhe haben...??


----------



## TRANSITION (16. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Und weil i grad frustig bi.
> 
> Gleich hinter der ehemaligen Hochalp, das Schild ist erst vor kurzem aufgestellt. Das ist ein erkennbarer Weg mehr als 2 Meter Breit.... eigentlich langweilig, aber bevor man Teer fährt...
> 
> Will da einer nur seine Ruhe haben...??Anhang anzeigen 1479329


Hättest du’s nicht gesagt, ich hätte keinen Weg gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (16. Mai 2022)

So schauts aus! Die Wiese, wo der schmale, aber schon Jahrzehnte lang existierende Pfad durchgeht, ist privat. Das Schild steht erst seit Kurzem da. Sogar der Allgäu-Panorama-Marathon (also eine Laufveranstaltung!!!) durfte nicht mehr über diesen Weg geführt werden. Keine Ahnung, was den Eigentümer da geritten hat. Hohe Frequenz auf den paar Metern mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber auch wurscht, das ist die Aufregung nicht wert. Dann fährt man halt 500 Meter auf Teer wenn man aufs Hüttenberger Eck oder von dem runter will. Was solls?


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Ja war natürlich Ironie.
Muss ja mal gesagt werden dass eine Minderheit mit Geld alles darf und wir sollten ausgesperrt werden.
Der Wirt vom waltenberger sagt, Hubschrauber ist für ihn am günstigsten.
Keine Material Bahn und kein Weg.
Vermutlich ist es so dass der Weg zu fast 100 Prozent aus dem EU Fördertopf bezahlt werden würde.
Da geht mir einfach der Hut hoch.

Mittlerweile bin ich überall zu jeder Zeit mit dem Bike unterwegs, gleiches Recht für alle.

Aber den Jäger gab es tatsächlich und er hat sich beim anlegen von der Rücksitzbank den Fahrer Spiegel weggeschossen, ohne Scheiss.


----------



## Orby (16. Mai 2022)

Edit, hier stand Mist.


----------



## Orby (16. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Aber den Jäger gab es tatsächlich und er hat sich beim anlegen von der Rücksitzbank den Fahrer Spiegel weggeschossen, ohne Scheiss


Das ist wenn es so zutrifft natürlich heftig und dämlich. 
Glaube in USA bekommst dafür die Waffe abgenommen und darfst vor Gericht.


----------



## Roedler (16. Mai 2022)

Klar wird das weitgehend von der EU bezahlt...

Vor über 160 Jahren hat es nicht mal eine Bahn gegeben... und er/die haben das Haus komplett gebaut!
Das ist nun auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, aber einen Weg wegen der Sanierung... kann auch  nicht ernst gemeint sein!


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Klar wird das weitgehend von der EU bezahlt...
> 
> Vor über 160 Jahren hat es nicht mal eine Bahn gegeben... und er/die haben das Haus komplett gebaut!
> Das ist nun auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, aber einen Weg wegen der Sanierung... kann auch  nicht ernst gemeint sein!


Siehe Zeitung heute


----------



## Roedler (16. Mai 2022)

Vor Jahren wollte man es komplett roden...

Jetzt gibt es hoffentlich dann doch noch ein paar Wellen und Sprünge...?

Abstimmen ..ob es was nutzt?








						Neue Dirtjump-Anlage im Tannachwäldle Sonthofen - wir brauchen deine Stimme!
					

In Sonthofen im Tannachwäldle (neben dem Skatepark) plant die Stadt Sonthofen eine Erneuerung der Dirt-Jumpanlage. Geplant wäre eine Linie leicht/mittel und eine Experten-Linie. Der Stadtrat muss von der Notwendigkeit und dem Bedarf überzeugt werden, um dem Bau zuzustimmen. Es besteht im Moment...




					docs.google.com
				




Im Schwäbeleholz gab es einen kleinen Trail der unweit vom Spielplatz begann, durch Rodung ist die obere Hälfte geschichte.
Ich weiß jetzt garnicht, ist da Schäbeleholz Stadtwald... ich meine Jagt ist da nicht drauf... ?


----------



## Coal_Master (16. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Vor Jahren wollte man es komplett roden...
> 
> Jetzt gibt es hoffentlich dann doch noch ein paar Wellen und Sprünge...?
> 
> ...


Teile gehören der Stadt


----------



## homerjay (17. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das kann man alles nicht mehr verstehen. Also so lang es ihn noch gibt den Sommer- und Winterweg narammla!! Feuer frei!


Schnell noch ausnutzen, Rettenberg und Burgberg wollen ja jetzt auch in den Naturpark Nagelfluhkette und dann ist es ja nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch am Grünten die Bikeverbotsschilder zahlreich aus dem Boden sprießen werden, alles natürlich aus Naturschutzgründen, während gleichzeitig sowohl der Weg zum Grüntenhaus als auch das Alpendisneyland am Grüntenlift genehmigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (17. Mai 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Rettenberg und Burgberg wollen ja jetzt auch in den Naturpark Nagelfluhkette (...) während gleichzeitig sowohl der Weg zum Grüntenhaus als auch das Alpendisneyland am Grüntenlift genehmigt werden



Vollkommen Unverständlich, richtig.

Man fragt sich, darf da jeder mitmachen im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette? Was ist am Grünten schützenswert? Oder wollen die dann jede sportliche Aktivität verbieten und den gesamten Berg renaturieren? Der Grünten dient doch zum großen Teil den einheimischen als Sportberg für die schnelle "Feierabendrunde". Seis nun mit Ski, in Laufschuhen, zu Fuß, mit Seil, Fotoaparat, Gleitschirm oder mit Bike. Dazu an jeder Seite bewirtschaftete Hütten oder Alpen und jede Menge Weidefläche. Das passt doch alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Vollkommen Unverständlich, richtig.
> 
> Man fragt sich, darf da jeder mitmachen im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette? Was ist am Grünten schützenswert? Oder wollen die dann jede sportliche Aktivität verbieten und den gesamten Berg renaturieren? Der Grünten dient doch zum großen Teil den einheimischen als Sportberg für die schnelle "Feierabendrunde". Seis nun mit Ski, in Laufschuhen, zu Fuß, mit Seil, Fotoaparat, Gleitschirm oder mit Bike. Dazu an jeder Seite bewirtschaftete Hütten oder Alpen und jede Menge Weidefläche. Das passt doch alles nicht zusammen.


So siehts aus, dann gibts Ranger die dich wieder nachhause schicken.


----------



## seven21 (17. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> So siehts aus, dann gibts Ranger die dich wieder nachhause schicken.


Dann halt Party am Burgberger Hörnle


----------



## pib (17. Mai 2022)

Oder am Weinberg. Da kommt ja auch ne neue Bumskaschemm hin


----------



## Coal_Master (17. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Oder am Weinberg. Da kommt ja auch ne neue Bumskaschemm hin


noch nicht sicher, erster Antrag wurde ja abgelehnt.


----------



## homerjay (18. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Vollkommen Unverständlich, richtig.
> 
> Man fragt sich, darf da jeder mitmachen im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette? Was ist am Grünten schützenswert? Oder wollen die dann jede sportliche Aktivität verbieten und den gesamten Berg renaturieren? Der Grünten dient doch zum großen Teil den einheimischen als Sportberg für die schnelle "Feierabendrunde". Seis nun mit Ski, in Laufschuhen, zu Fuß, mit Seil, Fotoaparat, Gleitschirm oder mit Bike. Dazu an jeder Seite bewirtschaftete Hütten oder Alpen und jede Menge Weidefläche. Das passt doch alles nicht zusammen.


Die Burgberger, Blaichacher, Rettenberger, Kranzegger und Sonthofer werden sich umschauen, wenn alles außer Wandern auf breiten Wegen in Rahmen einer "Besucherlenkungs-Spezialoperation" verboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (18. Mai 2022)

Ja!
Aber ggf. schauen Sie sich um, wenn wir uns nicht drann halten!
Vielleicht müssen wir uns zusammentun und mal in großen Gruppen die jeweiligen Abfahrten genießen.  Wer will solche Gruppen anhalten....wollen die viele viele Anzeigen schreiben...?
Ich fahr eigentlich alleine...das ist mein MTB, den "Trubel" (in einer Gruppe) mag ich nicht!  Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass man alleine schneller angesprochen wird als in einer Gruppe! Präsenz zeigen! Entweder auf einen Tag auf einem Berg verabreden (als Gruppe)...oder eine Zeitbereich (2-3Tage) und Berg (einzeln aber stark frequentiert...?) ???  Und was mich auch wundert, sind die Einzelhändler? Nicht der Eine oder Andere...sondern auch gruppiert...?


----------



## ralf321 (18. Mai 2022)

oder im Stadtrat
24.05.2022   Sitzung des Stadtrates

18:30 Uhr
im großen Saal des Hauses Oberallgäu Sonthofen

ua.

Ö 8Gestattung über die Nutzung von Waldgrundstücken im Burgwald an der Hinanger Steige als Mountainbikerouten (Trails); Fl.-Nr. 491, Gemarkung Altstädten, Beschluss


----------



## homerjay (19. Mai 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> oder im Stadtrat
> 24.05.2022   Sitzung des Stadtrates
> 
> 18:30 Uhr
> ...



@Stucka : Das Ganze wurde vermutlich schon in den Ausschüssen vorbesprochen, weisst Du wie die Stimmung im Stadtrat ist?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da vor allem aus der CSU-Fraktion erheblicher Gegenwind kommt und möglicherweise die Zustimmung zu den Gestattungsverträgen davon abhängig gemacht wird, dass andere Trails (z.B. im Bereich Leybachtobel, Bildstöckle, Moosrauft) gesperrt werden. Insofern wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn in der öffentlichen Sitzung ein paar Mountainbiker als Zuschauer anwesend wären. Ich hätte die Sitzung und die einzelnen Debattenbeiträge der Stadträte sehr gerne mitverfolgt, auch im Hinblick auf die nächste Kommunalwahl, bin aber aus beruflichen Gründen verhindert. 

@InesThoma : Nimmt jemand von Eurem Verein an der Sitzung teil? 
@Hauteroute : Wie sieht's diesbezüglich bei der DIMB aus?


----------



## Stucka (19. Mai 2022)

ich bin schon seit 4 Jahren raus aus der Nummer und abgeschnitten von Hintergrundinfos. Ich weiß nur, dass das Thema MTB-Strecken nach wie vor "köchelt" und sich (fast) keine Lösungen abzeichnen aufgrund der Widerstände der einzelnen Interessensgruppen bzw. der Bereitschaft, sich überhaupt mit dem Thema zu befassen. Der Stadt gehört sehr, sehr viel Grund im Umland. Ich habe zu meiner aktiven Zeit öfter angeregt, Biketrails soweit möglich auf städtischen Grund zu legen. Wer da aber alles zusätzlich hätte gefragt werden sollen, ob das auch genehm ist, unglaublich. Und klar - die Wald-und Weidegenossenschaften, die Rechtler, die Jäger, einzelne Eigentümer wissen schon, an wen sie sich im Stadtrat wenden müssen, wenn sie mit Konzepten und Planungen nicht einverstanden sind.

Zielführend wären sicher förmliche Anschreiben von DIMB Allgäu und dem neuen MTB-Verein Allgäu bezüglich des aktuellen Sachstandes, möglichen Planungen etc. an die Stadt und auch an die einzelnen Fraktionen im Stadtrat um hier das große Interesse der Mountainbiker zu signalisieren und Lösungen einzufordern.


----------



## Stucka (19. Mai 2022)

Der damalige - vom Stadtrat bis auf eine Ausnahme einstimmig genehmigte - Grundsatzbeschluss "pro Radstadt" umfasste auch wichtige Passagen zum Thema MTB/MTB-Strecken. An diesen Grundsatzbeschluss kann sicher einmal erinnert werden.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Mai 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> @Stucka : Das Ganze wurde vermutlich schon in den Ausschüssen vorbesprochen, weisst Du wie die Stimmung im Stadtrat ist?
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da vor allem aus der CSU-Fraktion erheblicher Gegenwind kommt und möglicherweise die Zustimmung zu den Gestattungsverträgen davon abhängig gemacht wird, dass andere Trails (z.B. im Bereich Leybachtobel, Bildstöckle, Moosrauft) gesperrt werden. Insofern wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn in der öffentlichen Sitzung ein paar Mountainbiker als Zuschauer anwesend wären. Ich hätte die Sitzung und die einzelnen Debattenbeiträge der Stadträte sehr gerne mitverfolgt, auch im Hinblick auf die nächste Kommunalwahl, bin aber aus beruflichen Gründen verhindert.
> 
> ...


Ist komplett vom Verein initiiert.


Stucka schrieb:


> Zielführend wären sicher förmliche Anschreiben von (...) dem neuen MTB-Verein Allgäu bezüglich des aktuellen Sachstandes, möglichen Planungen etc. an die Stadt und auch an die einzelnen Fraktionen im Stadtrat um hier das große Interesse der Mountainbiker zu signalisieren und Lösungen einzufordern.


Da ist definitiv das ein oder andere interessante am Laufen aber es ist viel Arbeit und läuft im Wesentlichen alles über 2-3 Leute aus dem Verein. Wenn ihr euch engagieren wollt meldet euch bei [email protected].


----------



## Hauteroute (19. Mai 2022)

Tut mir Leid, ich kann zu der Sache in Sonthofen leider nichts beitragen. Ich bin im Bereich bay. Westallgäu einschl. Oberstaufen tätig. Ich kann den Stab momentan nur an unser Sprecherteam von der IG weitergeben und abklären ob ggf. jemand bei der Sitzung mit dabei ist.


----------



## homerjay (20. Mai 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist komplett vom Verein initiiert.


Das hatte ich schon vermutet, aber wie sicher ist es, dass der Stadtrat zustimmt und wäre es dann nicht erst recht sinnvoll, zur Sitzung zu gehen?


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Mai 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon vermutet, aber wie sicher ist es, dass der Stadtrat zustimmt und wäre es dann nicht erst recht sinnvoll, zur Sitzung zu gehen?


Achso, die Frage hatte ich rigendwie nicht beantwortet. Der Vereins Vorstand ist natürlich anwesend - in meinem Kopf war das impliziert dadurch, dass das ganze durch den Verein initiiert wurde. Wir sind uns auch durchaus über die Bedeutung der Stadtratssitzung bewust...


----------



## AlterWerner (20. Mai 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Könnte die DIMB hier gleich mit einsteigen und eine Downhillstrecke parallel dazu beantragen?!
> Wenn die eh schon bald am bauen sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1479149


Ist schon immer witzig. Fahrwege rauf Richtung Stuiben Rauhe Schlucht von der Wiesach aus, von der Richtersalpe zum Falkenjoch hoch, von Hinterstein bis zur Willersalpe, hinten am Grünten auf der Südseite zur oberen Schwandalpe hoch im Wald … und ich als einzelner Radler mach die Wege kaputt und bin schlecht für das Wild. Denken die eigentlich echt ich bin geistig beschränkt? 

Schade, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr im normalen Wald fahren darf, sondern im Schilderwald. Wie in den letzten 10 Jahren halt schon so oft … Augen zu und durch. Hilft ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2022)

Spmax schrieb:


> Kumpel hat letztens sein Bike am Schwarzen Grat abgeladen als ein Förster vorbeigekommen ist.
> Dieser hat dann wohl ziemlich provokant gefragt, ob er vorhätte auf den schmalen Trails zu fahren. Darauf hat mein Kumpel gefragt wie er denn drauf kommen würde dass er sowas fahren würde.
> 
> Der Förster dann ziemlich aggressiv… Nur das sie bescheid wissen, es werden alle Biker angezeigt die dabei erwischt werden….
> ...


Sind die Trails da jetzt offiziell tabu?


----------



## AlterWerner (21. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sind die Trails da jetzt offiziell tabu?


Ich würde mal sagen, dass die genauso „tabu“
sind wie alles andere bei uns, also Nagelfluhkette, Allgäuer Hochalpen, Hörnergruppe etc. Geh einfach fahren - vielleicht nicht am Wochenende oder an nem Feiertag bei super Wetter mittags um 1e.


----------



## pib (21. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sind die Trails da jetzt offiziell tabu?


Baden Württemberg 2m Regel. Hält sich aber niemand dran.

Bayern darfst jeden Weg fahren. So steht es mal in unserer Verfassung.

Der schwarze Grat ist halt Grenzbereich.

Edit: fahr einfach. Ich hatte am SG noch nie Ärger mit irgendwem


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2022)

Achso, ja stimmt ist ja BW. ^^

Ich glaub das Problem mit dem Trail ist dass er durch ein NSG führt.


----------



## seven21 (21. Mai 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Baden Württemberg 2m Regel. Hält sich aber niemand dran.
> 
> Bayern darfst jeden Weg fahren. So steht es mal in unserer Verfassung.
> 
> ...


Mal sehen ob das so bleibt. Beschlossen ist es schon. Nur noch nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2022)

Was ist beschlossen? Die Verwaltungsverordnung in Bayern? Oder dass da was am schwarzen Grat kommt?


----------



## seven21 (22. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was ist beschlossen? Die Verwaltungsverordnung in Bayern? Oder dass da was am schwarzen Grat kommt?


Dass was am SG kommt


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2022)

Ätzend... wobei wenn da wirklich ein Auerhahnbestand sein sollte. Der Trail ist eigentlich ja ganz cool aber wohl schwerlich massentauglich. Scheint ziemlich erosionsanfällig zu sein.


----------



## seven21 (22. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ätzend... wobei wenn da wirklich ein Auerhahnbestand sein sollte. Der Trail ist eigentlich ja ganz cool aber wohl schwerlich massentauglich. Scheint ziemlich erosionsanfällig zu sein.


Bringt dir nur als Local nix wenn du 20 Jahre fahren konntest und jetzt wegen der extremen Zunahme auswärtiger Biker deine Hometrails nicht mehr fahren kannst. Ja Erosion ist da wirklich ein Problem. Aber eben Frequenz, schwere Bikes und mangelnde Technik oder absichtliches kaputtshredden. Als man noch hauptsächlich mit Hardtails oder leichten Fullys runter ist, hast du jahrelang kaum Erosion gehabt. Die Trails sind in den letzten 3 Jahren komplett kaputtgefahren worden. 

Auerhahn gibt es da genau eine Henne, die so zutraulich ist, dass sie sich am Turm streicheln lässt. Und wenn es wirklich schützenswerte Tiere gäbe, dann dürfte man nicht das ganze Jahr mit schweren Gerät holzen. 

Der echte Grund ist aber weder Erosion, noch Vogelschutz, sondern, dass der Eigentümer der größten Flächen eine Menge Geld will, dafür, dass wir fahren dürfen. Behauptung: MTB reduziert den Wert des Waldes. In der Arbeitsgruppe war aber auch schnell klar, dass das eben vorgeschoben ist. Der Förster sagt, MTB ist weder für Wald noch Tier ein Problem. Da sind die Schneeschuhgänger viel problematischer. Erosion stört maximal uns Locals, weil unsere Trails zerstört werden. 
Am Ende heißt es zahlt oder bleibt draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (22. Mai 2022)

Wer ist in dem Bereich der größte Eigentümer? Dornier, Fürst oder jemand anderes?


----------



## seven21 (22. Mai 2022)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Wer ist in dem Bereich der größte Eigentümer? Dornier, Fürst oder jemand anderes?


Will hier nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen. Aber beide genannten bekleckern sich nicht mit Ruhm. Einer am SG, der anderen blockt anscheinend an der Kugel.


----------



## AlterWerner (22. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Will hier nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen. Aber beide genannten bekleckern sich nicht mit Ruhm. Einer am SG, der anderen blockt anscheinend an der Kugel.


Schon bizarr. An jedem Eck hat‘s bei uns an Irren der meint Radler seien direkt für die Zerstörung der Natur verantwortlich. An der Ornach n Stefan und die Anna, im Hintersteiner Tal n Jäger Bernhard und in der Nagelfluhkette n Waldburg von Zeil. Warum darf man eigentlich die Namen der Leute nicht laut aussprechen? Trifft mich dann der Allgäuer Wutblitz?


----------



## seven21 (22. Mai 2022)

Komme gerade vom SG. Tatsächlich das erste Verbotsschild. Kein wichtiger Trail. Aber wenn es mal losgeht 🤬


----------



## Coal_Master (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn der Weg am Grünten genehmigt wird, dann baue ich daneben meine eigene Bikstrecke runter.
Fällt ja dann kaum auf neben einem Fahrweg mit 4 m Breite.
Bin gespannt ob das genehmigt wird, vermutlich ja, wenn das Liftprojekt durchgeht werden sie hier auch kaum wiedersprechen können.


----------



## AlterWerner (22. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Bringt dir nur als Local nix wenn du 20 Jahre fahren konntest und jetzt wegen der extremen Zunahme auswärtiger Biker deine Hometrails nicht mehr fahren kannst. Ja Erosion ist da wirklich ein Problem. Aber eben Frequenz, schwere Bikes und mangelnde Technik oder absichtliches kaputtshredden. Als man noch hauptsächlich mit Hardtails oder leichten Fullys runter ist, hast du jahrelang kaum Erosion gehabt. Die Trails sind in den letzten 3 Jahren komplett kaputtgefahren worden.
> 
> Auerhahn gibt es da genau eine Henne, die so zutraulich ist, dass sie sich am Turm streicheln lässt. Und wenn es wirklich schützenswerte Tiere gäbe, dann dürfte man nicht das ganze Jahr mit schweren Gerät holzen.
> 
> ...


Ist auch schwierig so n Schutzgebiet zu rechtfertigen, wenn du dann mit 15 Tonnen Harvester drin rum fährst, um Holz raus zu holen. Das Bild ist vom 15.3.2022. Einfach nur Leuteverarsche, sonst nix. Der MTBler, der alte Erosionist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterWerner (22. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom SG. Tatsächlich das erste Verbotsschild. Kein wichtiger Trail. Aber wenn es mal losgeht 🤬


Na ja, gibt auch andere Plätzchen wo schon lange nur ein Schild steht (was mich immer wieder erheitert) …



			https://www.landesanwaltschaft.bayern.de/media/themenbereiche/natur_umwelt_landwirtschaft/2017_12_12_we_naturschutzrecht.pdf
		


Aber vielleicht wohne ich zu nah vor Ort und muss auch erst 200km weit weg ziehen, damit mir dann als Tourist der rote Teppich ausgerollt wird.


----------



## Orby (22. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom SG. Tatsächlich das erste Verbotsschild. Kein wichtiger Trail. Aber wenn es mal losgeht 🤬


Wo hast das Schild entdeckt? Naturschutz oder der Lueg ins, oder weiter vorne am Grat?


----------



## seven21 (22. Mai 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Wo hast das Schild entdeckt? Naturschutz oder der Lueg ins, oder weiter vorne am Grat?


Rüssel rechts runter. Nach der Hütte. Wie gesagt, nix besonderes, aber trotzdem schade.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Bringt dir nur als Local nix wenn du 20 Jahre fahren konntest und jetzt wegen der extremen Zunahme auswärtiger Biker deine Hometrails nicht mehr fahren kannst. Ja Erosion ist da wirklich ein Problem. Aber eben Frequenz, schwere Bikes und mangelnde Technik oder absichtliches kaputtshredden. Als man noch hauptsächlich mit Hardtails oder leichten Fullys runter ist, hast du jahrelang kaum Erosion gehabt. Die Trails sind in den letzten 3 Jahren komplett kaputtgefahren worden.
> 
> Auerhahn gibt es da genau eine Henne, die so zutraulich ist, dass sie sich am Turm streicheln lässt. Und wenn es wirklich schützenswerte Tiere gäbe, dann dürfte man nicht das ganze Jahr mit schweren Gerät holzen.
> 
> ...


Ohje, Erosion liegt da halt auch daran dass er relativ steil ist und der Boden dann in Kombination mit Starkregen ausgewaschen wird. Hier an meinem Hometrail ist das Gelände flacher und die Frequenz vermutlich höher. Dadurch wird der Boden verdichtet, aber der Trail weder vom Regen noch Bremsen so strapaziert. 

Also Frequenz kann ich nicht beurteilen. War am Samstag zum ersten Mal dort. Da hab ich keinen anderen Biker auf dem trail getroffen. Aber man sieht schon dass da gefahren wird. Aber liegt glaub schon auch an der Kombi, steil und technisch. Im letzten Teil wo man nicht mehr so bremsen muss ist der Boden fast normaler Waldboden uns im Oberen Teil nur ne fette Schotterrinne.


----------



## seven21 (23. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ohje, Erosion liegt da halt auch daran dass er relativ steil ist und der Boden dann in Kombination mit Starkregen ausgewaschen wird. Hier an meinem Hometrail ist das Gelände flacher und die Frequenz vermutlich höher. Dadurch wird der Boden verdichtet, aber der Trail weder vom Regen noch Bremsen so strapaziert.
> 
> Also Frequenz kann ich nicht beurteilen. War am Samstag zum ersten Mal dort. Da hab ich keinen anderen Biker auf dem trail getroffen. Aber man sieht schon dass da gefahren wird. Aber liegt glaub schon auch an der Kombi, steil und technisch. Im letzten Teil wo man nicht mehr so bremsen muss ist der Boden fast normaler Waldboden uns im Oberen Teil nur ne fette Schotterrinne.


Naja, wenn es 20 Jahre lang gehalten hat und in 3 Jahren plötzlich am Ende ist, kann es nicht nur am steilen Gelände liegen. Die schnellere Erosion ist ja an allen Trails zu beobachten und nicht nur an dem durch den Vogelschutz. Wenn du an einem schönen Tag Freitags bis Sonntags Mittags am Parkplatz Buchenstock schaust, da stehen die Autos teilweise sogar noch am Weg entlang. Alle mit Fahrradträger. Vor Corona hat sich für die Adelegg keine Sau interessiert. Aber heute hast du Leute mit fettem E-Bike mit Fullface usw. Die treten gemütlich 2-3 mal hoch. Sind dann aber oft in den Trails komplett überfordert sobald es steil wird. Teilweise überhole ich die mit dem HT. 

Die andere Zunahme sind die wirklich guten Biker, die mit oder ohne E mit Enduros hochfahren und es dann krachen lassen. Dass die höhere Geschwindigkeit, schwereres Rad gepaart mit anspruchsvolleren Trails dann eben für mehr Erosion sorgt ist auch klar. Dadurch, dass die Bikeparks geschlossen waren ist ja plötzlich sogar der Propain-Teambus öfter mal dagewesen.

Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum jemanden auszusperren oder etwas zu verbieten, am Ende gibt es immer wieder Phasen wo die Trails wieder besser zu befahren sind und als Local kenne ich genügend Alternativen zu den zwei Haupttrails. Aber die deutlich schnellere Erosion wird halt als Argument auch mit vorgeschoben, wenn über Verbote diskutiert wird. Am Ende hilft es uns leider nicht, dass das MTB immer beliebter wird. Zumindest nicht lokal. Vorher sind wir unterm Radar gefahren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2022)

Wege, die genutzt werden obliegen je nach Gegebenheiten halt auch einer gewissen Abnutzung. Zudem haben Starkregenereignisse in den letzten Jahren deutlich zugenommen, was sich auch auf die Wege auswirkt. 

Daher werden Wege ja auch gepflegt und ab und an muss man sie auch wieder instand setzen.
Das ist aber nichts, das das Betretungsrecht einschränken könnte. Ansonsten kann das auch Spaß machen, sich bei der Pflege der Infrastruktur zu beteiligen. 

Die DIMB IG Chiemgau-BGL gemeinsam mit der DAV Sektion Prien am vergangenen Wochenende bei der Wegpflege an der Kampenwand:






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2022)

Ganz genau! Einerseits Starkregen andererseits Trockenheit wie ich im Vinschgau und Wallis beobachten durfte bekommt Trails gar nicht gut. Bei dann noch höherer Frequenz muss an populären Trails dann eigentlich dauernd was gemacht werden. 



seven21 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es 20 Jahre lang gehalten hat und in 3 Jahren plötzlich am Ende ist, kann es nicht nur am steilen Gelände liegen. Die schnellere Erosion ist ja an allen Trails zu beobachten und nicht nur an dem durch den Vogelschutz. Wenn du an einem schönen Tag Freitags bis Sonntags Mittags am Parkplatz Buchenstock schaust, da stehen die Autos teilweise sogar noch am Weg entlang. Alle mit Fahrradträger. Vor Corona hat sich für die Adelegg keine Sau interessiert. Aber heute hast du Leute mit fettem E-Bike mit Fullface usw. Die treten gemütlich 2-3 mal hoch. Sind dann aber oft in den Trails komplett überfordert sobald es steil wird. Teilweise überhole ich die mit dem HT.
> 
> Die andere Zunahme sind die wirklich guten Biker, die mit oder ohne E mit Enduros hochfahren und es dann krachen lassen. Dass die höhere Geschwindigkeit, schwereres Rad gepaart mit anspruchsvolleren Trails dann eben für mehr Erosion sorgt ist auch klar. Dadurch, dass die Bikeparks geschlossen waren ist ja plötzlich sogar der Propain-Teambus öfter mal dagewesen.
> 
> Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum jemanden auszusperren oder etwas zu verbieten, am Ende gibt es immer wieder Phasen wo die Trails wieder besser zu befahren sind und als Local kenne ich genügend Alternativen zu den zwei Haupttrails. Aber die deutlich schnellere Erosion wird halt als Argument auch mit vorgeschoben, wenn über Verbote diskutiert wird. Am Ende hilft es uns leider nicht, dass das MTB immer beliebter wird. Zumindest nicht lokal. Vorher sind wir unterm Radar gefahren.



Kann ich als nicht Local natürlich nicht beurteilen aber stimmt irgendwie schon alles. Gerade da könnten sich @PROPAIN-Crew Firmen Öffentlichkeitsarbeitstechnisch einbringen.


----------



## seven21 (23. Mai 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Einerseits Starkregen andererseits Trockenheit wie ich im Vinschgau und Wallis beobachten durfte bekommt Trails gar nicht gut. Bei dann noch höherer Frequenz muss an populären Trails dann eigentlich dauernd was gemacht werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann ich als nicht Local natürlich nicht beurteilen aber stimmt irgendwie schon alles. Gerade da könnten sich @PROPAIN-Crew Firmen Öffentlichkeitsarbeitstechnisch einbringen.


Propain engagiert sich mittlerweile schon regional im Bikepark Weingarten. Ist ja auch eher Zielgruppe. Das passt schon. Am Ende wird es am Geld hängen. Ist die Stadt bereit zu zahlen gibt es keine Einschränkungen, wenn nicht eben nur noch Trails im städtischen Anteil der Adelegg, auf der bayrischen Seite und maximal die zwei, die ausgehandelt sind.


----------



## AlterWerner (27. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es 20 Jahre lang gehalten hat und in 3 Jahren plötzlich am Ende ist, kann es nicht nur am steilen Gelände liegen. Die schnellere Erosion ist ja an allen Trails zu beobachten und nicht nur an dem durch den Vogelschutz. Wenn du an einem schönen Tag Freitags bis Sonntags Mittags am Parkplatz Buchenstock schaust, da stehen die Autos teilweise sogar noch am Weg entlang. Alle mit Fahrradträger. Vor Corona hat sich für die Adelegg keine Sau interessiert. Aber heute hast du Leute mit fettem E-Bike mit Fullface usw. Die treten gemütlich 2-3 mal hoch. Sind dann aber oft in den Trails komplett überfordert sobald es steil wird. Teilweise überhole ich die mit dem HT.
> 
> Die andere Zunahme sind die wirklich guten Biker, die mit oder ohne E mit Enduros hochfahren und es dann krachen lassen. Dass die höhere Geschwindigkeit, schwereres Rad gepaart mit anspruchsvolleren Trails dann eben für mehr Erosion sorgt ist auch klar. Dadurch, dass die Bikeparks geschlossen waren ist ja plötzlich sogar der Propain-Teambus öfter mal dagewesen.
> 
> Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum jemanden auszusperren oder etwas zu verbieten, am Ende gibt es immer wieder Phasen wo die Trails wieder besser zu befahren sind und als Local kenne ich genügend Alternativen zu den zwei Haupttrails. Aber die deutlich schnellere Erosion wird halt als Argument auch mit vorgeschoben, wenn über Verbote diskutiert wird. Am Ende hilft es uns leider nicht, dass das MTB immer beliebter wird. Zumindest nicht lokal. Vorher sind wir unterm Radar gefahren.


Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass sich bei uns etwa 80-90% des MTB Verkehrs auf sagen wir 5-6 Trails konzentriert … dass die nach etwa 10 Jahren evtl a bisserl anders beinander sind, ist fast logisch.

Wennst a Karte in die Hand nimmst und abseits vom Mainstream unterwegs bist, findet man schon genug Ruhe und so oder so die besseren Trails. Da hast dann auch kein großes Geschiss mit der E-Fraktion, weil die i. d. R. keinen Bock haben, ihr Gerät 1-2 Std auch mal bergauf zu tragen bei 25kg Gewicht.

Da ist dann halt für einen persönlich auch mehr Erektion und weniger Erosion das Thema 🤪


----------



## ralf321 (27. Mai 2022)

Az heute:
Wann wurde eigentlich beschlossen, dass jedes Dorf im Allgäu einen "Pumptrack" braucht?
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...m-allgaeu-einen-pumptrack-braucht_arid-426499


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (27. Mai 2022)

Wann wurde beschlossen, dass jedes Dorf einen Fußballplatz mit dazugehörigem Vereinsheim, Flutlichtanlage und Kunstrasenplatz braucht.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (27. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man den Herrn Hagemeier mal am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter nach Füssen aufn Pumptrack mitnehmen und ihn dort nochmals nach der Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Investitionen befragen! Da ist soviel los dass man sich automatisch fragt, was die Kiddies so getrieben haben als es die Anlage noch nicht gab...

Das öffentliche Aufträge meist bedeutend kostspieliger sind als Private ist ja kein Geheimnis, aber das ausgerechnet an Pumptracks und Spielplätzen festzumachen ... da würden mir ja andere Dinge einfallen um auf solche Probleme hinzuweisen.

Ausgerechnet in diesem Zusammenhang dann davon zu reden, dass man früher auch schon mit einer Wiese zufrieden war, lässt auch tief blicken...


----------



## ralf321 (28. Mai 2022)

Ja das kommt einem schon viel vor gerade wenn „überall“ plötzlich das nachgeholt wird was man bei uns jahrelang im Allgäu verschlafen hat. 
Schaut man über das Allgäu hinaus ist man teils schon erstaunt was dort in kleinen Orten an skateparks, pumptracks, trails geboten wird und das seit Jahren.  
Hier wäre die ideale basis ein breites Angebot sowohl im Winter wie im Sommer zu schaffen. 
Von Funkparks, halfpipe usw. im Winter bis in Sommer Skatepark, Halfpipe, Pumptracks, Mountainbike trails, bikepark, Wakeboard Anlage, Surfwelle usw. Und es muss ja nicht jeder Ort alles haben verteil von Oberstdorf bis Immenstadt und guter öpnv Anbindung. 

Stattdessen baut man im Winter eher wieder ab und sonst geht auch nicht voran und setzt auf weiter auf Tagesautotourismus.


----------



## Roedler (29. Mai 2022)

Gestern wieder... an einem wurzeligen Weg dem Bach entlang, aufwärts in maximal Schritttempo, da bergauf und schneller kaum geht, an eine Gwamperte mit mittelgroßem Hund (angeleint) geraten der mitten auf dem Weg stand. Sie daneben und mich schon lange gesehen, aber kein Bemühen ihren Hund wom Weg zu bewegen.  Für mich war keine Umgehung möglich, das lässt der Weg an dieser Stelle nicht zu. Bin dann stehen geblieben und habe sie angesehen... ich merkte schon... nach ein paar Sekunden hat sie dann ihren Hund vom Weg gezogen... ich weiter und bedankte mich. Ich war höflich! Da hat die gesagt "ungern, sie haben hier nichts zu suchen! In einem hier nicht geläufigen Dialekt (Preuß).
Ich war dann nicht mehr nett, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne anders reagiert.

Gar nicht reagieren?
Ideen, gibt es da einen Standrad, den man anwenden kann?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Mai 2022)

Solchen einfach "weiter ein beschissenes Leben wünschen und weiter" 
Diskutieren bringt eh nix


----------



## pib (29. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gestern wieder... an einem wurzeligen Weg dem Bach entlang, aufwärts in maximal Schritttempo, da bergauf und schneller kaum geht, an eine Gwamperte mit mittelgroßem Hund (angeleint) geraten der mitten auf dem Weg stand. Sie daneben und mich schon lange gesehen, aber kein Bemühen ihren Hund wom Weg zu bewegen.  Für mich war keine Umgehung möglich, das lässt der Weg an dieser Stelle nicht zu. Bin dann stehen geblieben und habe sie angesehen... ich merkte schon... nach ein paar Sekunden hat sie dann ihren Hund vom Weg gezogen... ich weiter und bedankte mich. Ich war höflich! Da hat die gesagt "ungern, sie haben hier nichts zu suchen! In einem hier nicht geläufigen Dialekt (Preuß).
> Ich war dann nicht mehr nett, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne anders reagiert.
> 
> Gar nicht reagieren?
> Ideen, gibt es da einen Standrad, den man anwenden kann?


Alles richtig gemacht. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Mai 2022)

Je nach auftreten der Personen weise ich schon darauf hin das man sich gefälligst als Touri oder Zugreister erstmal mit den hier geltenden Rechte vertraut machen sollt bevor ma d Gosch auf reist und rum mault.


----------



## Coal_Master (29. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gestern wieder... an einem wurzeligen Weg dem Bach entlang, aufwärts in maximal Schritttempo, da bergauf und schneller kaum geht, an eine Gwamperte mit mittelgroßem Hund (angeleint) geraten der mitten auf dem Weg stand. Sie daneben und mich schon lange gesehen, aber kein Bemühen ihren Hund wom Weg zu bewegen.  Für mich war keine Umgehung möglich, das lässt der Weg an dieser Stelle nicht zu. Bin dann stehen geblieben und habe sie angesehen... ich merkte schon... nach ein paar Sekunden hat sie dann ihren Hund vom Weg gezogen... ich weiter und bedankte mich. Ich war höflich! Da hat die gesagt "ungern, sie haben hier nichts zu suchen! In einem hier nicht geläufigen Dialekt (Preuß).
> Ich war dann nicht mehr nett, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne anders reagiert.
> 
> Gar nicht reagieren?
> Ideen, gibt es da einen Standrad, den man anwenden kann?


Klar reagieren und in die Schranken weisen, zurecht !


----------



## ralf321 (30. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gestern wieder... an einem wurzeligen Weg dem Bach entlang, aufwärts in maximal Schritttempo, da bergauf und schneller kaum geht, an eine Gwamperte mit mittelgroßem Hund (angeleint) geraten der mitten auf dem Weg stand. Sie daneben und mich schon lange gesehen, aber kein Bemühen ihren Hund wom Weg zu bewegen.  Für mich war keine Umgehung möglich, das lässt der Weg an dieser Stelle nicht zu. Bin dann stehen geblieben und habe sie angesehen... ich merkte schon... nach ein paar Sekunden hat sie dann ihren Hund vom Weg gezogen... ich weiter und bedankte mich. Ich war höflich! Da hat die gesagt "ungern, sie haben hier nichts zu suchen! In einem hier nicht geläufigen Dialekt (Preuß).
> Ich war dann nicht mehr nett, aber eigentlich hätte ich gerne anders reagiert.
> 
> Gar nicht reagieren?
> Ideen, gibt es da einen Standrad, den man anwenden kann?




Nö so verhalte ich mich auch. Grüße, Halt an, lass sie durch, bedanke mich und gut.
Kommt dann ein dummer Spruch oder bekomme sonstwas an den Kopf geworfen gibts zurück je nach Lust und Laune. Man muss sich echt nicht alles gefallen lassen. Auf Diskussionen lass ich mich inzwischen aber nimmer ein das bringt leider gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (30. Mai 2022)

Mir sind die Diskussionen mit den Touries in der Regel zu blöd. Ich grins die dann einfach an und wünsche noch einen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## homerjay (31. Mai 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Nö so verhalte ich mich auch. Grüße, Halt an, lass sie durch, bedanke mich und gut.
> Kommt dann ein dummer Spruch oder bekomme sonstwas an den Kopf geworfen gibts zurück je nach Lust und Laune. Man muss sich echt nicht alles gefallen lassen. Auf Diskussionen lass ich mich inzwischen aber nimmer ein das bringt leider gar nichts.


So mache ich das auch meistens. Am "liebsten" sind mir die, die einen anpflaumen, obwohl man selber extra angehalten hat und zur Seite gegangen ist.
Auf die Bemerkung „Das ist aber kein Radweg" antworte ich manchmal auch mit Ja, ja. Meistens denke ich mir das allerdings nur.


----------



## seven21 (31. Mai 2022)

Ein Touri hat erstmal in meinen Augen gar nix zu melden. Vor allem wenn man als Biker freundlich stehen bleibt. Ja, die Natur gehört da nicht den Einheimischen, sondern jedem. Aber als Gast, so sehe ich es zumindest, sollte man sich doch einfach etwas zurücknehmen. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Wanderer freundlich sind. Tatsächlich noch freundlicher, wenn sie merken, dass der Akku fehlt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Wanderer freundlich sind. *Tatsächlich noch freundlicher, wenn sie merken, dass der Akku fehlt.*


So auch meine Wahrnehmung.


----------



## BiBaBergler (31. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> [...]  Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Wanderer freundlich sind. Tatsächlich noch freundlicher, wenn sie merken, dass der Akku fehlt.



Irgendwas positives muss der Ebike Boom doch auch mal haben.


----------



## Hauteroute (31. Mai 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Wanderer freundlich sind. Tatsächlich noch freundlicher, wenn sie merken, dass der Akku fehlt.


Super, wenn dieser Trend anhält bleibe ich noch ein paar Jahre standhaft ohne e und hoffe dass die Wanderer dann vor lauter Respekt oder auch aus Mitleid für mich Platz machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (3. Juni 2022)

Kann es leider nicht lesen was beim Stadtrat rausjam

Evtl hat’s jemands morgen in der Papiere Ausgabe

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...g.immenstadt&wt_cc1=text&wt_cc2=main-headline


Update 😀


----------



## seven21 (3. Juni 2022)

Hab gerade erfahren, dass Kugel wohl doch noch nicht tot ist. Gibt eine alternative Strecke bei der alle Grundstücksbesitzer zustimmen.


----------



## ralf321 (3. Juni 2022)

Weis jemand was gestern raus kam zum Tannachwäldchen?

https://buergerinfo-sonthofen.livingdata.de/si0057.asp?__ksinr=450


----------



## ralf321 (4. Juni 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Weis jemand was gestern raus kam zum Tannachwäldchen?
> 
> https://buergerinfo-sonthofen.livingdata.de/si0057.asp?__ksinr=450




So

https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...g.immenstadt&wt_cc1=text&wt_cc2=main-headline


----------



## Roedler (5. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß  ja nicht, aber wenn man da liest.." nicht mehr verkehrssicher... " , Prüfung auf Verkehrssicherheit...  wollen die da Fahrbahnsteifen und Leitplanken...???

Anwohner? Die ehem Stov. der Kaufmarkt, die Kleingärten, DLRG....???  Als Anwohner würde nur ein Wohnhaus in Frage kommen...?

Prüfung der Verkehrssicherheit  von einer Fachfirma alle 3 Jahre für 15000 Euro...Ja schon klar!! 78000 Euro für 150m  ja auch klar...weil sturzabsorbierender Asphalt, elastische Leitplanken, antirutsch Belag... oder da fällt dann für jeden etwas ab... auch klar!!

Eine Mutterbodensanierung aufgrund von BW- Altlasten ist aber nicht der Grund!


Egal, wenn man das liest kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... echt!!


----------



## Stucka (5. Juni 2022)

In dem Moment, wo eine Kommune einen Bikepark (oder einen Spielplatz, eine Veranstaltungshalle, einen Sportplatz etc betreibt) steht sie für die Sicherheit der Anlage in der Pflicht. Im Falle eines Unfalles haftet erstmal die Stadt oder die Gemeinde. Deshalb muss der Betreiber die Verkehrssicherheit gewährleisten. Die alte Anlage im Wäldchen war nie richtig gebaut (falsches Material, fehlende Sicherungen usw). Im Lauf der Zeit hat Regen und Schnee der Strecke zugesetzt. Unter der Deckschicht kamen kantige Steine raus, die Matten an den Bäumen waren porös... Jetzt stellt euch vor, da legt es ein Kind oder einen Touri ab, es gibt Verletzungen, Schaden an Bike/Klamotten. Die erste Frage: wer betreibt die Anlage, wem könnte man da ans Bein pinkeln wegen Haftung und Schadenersatz. Ob der MTB Verein weiß, was er sich da angetan hat in Bezug auf Instandhaltung und Betreuung. In den kommerziellen Bikeparks stehen da zurecht die Betreiber in der Verantwortung, die mit dem Angebot auch gut Kohle verdienen. 

Andererseits sieht man auch in den Statements mancher Stadträte, wie wenig Hintergrundwissen da ist. Aber trotzdem sieht man in SF im Gegensatz zu anderen Gemeinden Bemühungen um die Biker. Trails im Burgwald in Altstädten, Bikepark Tannachwäldchen etc. Zumindest ein paar Mosaiksteinchen in die richtige Richtung ☝️


----------



## Roedler (5. Juni 2022)

In Hindelang unterschreibt man eine Verzichtserklärung, bei einigen Trailcentren und Bikeparks hängen Schilder " Auf eigene Gefahr" ....


----------



## Stucka (5. Juni 2022)

Das ist schon richtig, aber im Falle eines Unfalls (weiß ich aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung) suchen Versicherer und Krankenkassen nach Jemanden, den man Belangen könnte. Und da wird richtig rumgebohrt! "Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr" nimmt einen öffentlichen Betreiber erstmal nicht aus der Haftung bzw nur dann, wenn die Anlage verkehrssicher ist. Die Verzichtserklärung im  kommerziellen Bikepark oder beim Bike Marathon ist damit nicht ganz vergleichbar. Also soweit mein Kenntnisstand 🤷


----------



## Coal_Master (5. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich weiß  ja nicht, aber wenn man da liest.." nicht mehr verkehrssicher... " , Prüfung auf Verkehrssicherheit...  wollen die da Fahrbahnsteifen und Leitplanken...???
> 
> Anwohner? Die ehem Stov. der Kaufmarkt, die Kleingärten, DLRG....???  Als Anwohner würde nur ein Wohnhaus in Frage kommen...?
> 
> ...


Ich war bei der Begehung dabei.
Es gibt den eingetragenen Verein Tannachwäldchen eV.
Diese waren sehr positiv uns gegenüber eingestellt.
Es gab Bedenken der Anwohner dass Zuviel Wald zerstört wird, der Lärm Zuviel wird und die Hundebesitzer ihre Gassistrecke verlieren könnten.
Wir  konnten die Vorsitzende aber aufklären und positiv stimmen.

Mit dem Unterhalt sehe ich das genauso wie du und wollte deswegen eine Trailbaugruppe ins Leben rufen die diese Arbeit übernimmt.
Nun macht das dieser Verein und das finde ich super.
Die Kosten finde ich auch stark übertrieben weil alle Sprünge ja als Basis auf einem Stahlrahmen aufbauen und deswegen alle Absprungkanten definiert sind und keiner Nachbesserung bedürfen.
Aber ich denke die Kosten sind schwer einzuschätzen und deswegen greift man gleich eine Nummer höher.

Seit drei Jahren sind wir da nun dran, endlich soll was passieren, von Anfangs 14 Jugendlichen die mitmachen wollten sind noch drei übriggeblieben.
Der Rest ist abgewandert in den Wald und baut dort.
Es muss langsam für die Jugend in Sonthofen was passieren und gemacht werden.


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. Juni 2022)

Ich dachte solche Verzichterklärung sind nicht mal das Papier wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ich weiß  ja nicht, aber wenn man da liest.." nicht mehr verkehrssicher... " , Prüfung auf Verkehrssicherheit...  wollen die da Fahrbahnsteifen und Leitplanken...???
> 
> Anwohner? Die ehem Stov. der Kaufmarkt, die Kleingärten, DLRG....???  Als Anwohner würde nur ein Wohnhaus in Frage kommen...?
> 
> ...



Jo, in Deutschland wird alles ganz genau gemacht! So genau das man dann am Schluss gar nicht mehr weiß um was es eigentlich ging.


----------



## Stucka (10. Juni 2022)

habt ihr den Leserbrief heute zum Thema Trails im Burgwald Altstädten gelesen?? Bin fassungslos....


----------



## 2Burgen (10. Juni 2022)

Was steht den drin?


----------



## TRANSITION (10. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## TRANSITION (10. Juni 2022)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Was steht den drin?


----------



## Roedler (11. Juni 2022)

Inhaber eines Trail-Unternehmens? Was isch des? Meint die eine Fahrradwerkstatt?

Da suchen die also die Ruhe auf einem Trimmdichpfad und dem Malerwinkel, wo dutzende täglich unten am Parklatz das Auto parken und raufspringen um Fotos zu machen....

Tiere und Pflanzen in ruhe gelassen werden sollen... ,ja! Die Wanderer (und deren Hunde) machen das also? Ach na, die soll ma ja auch in Ruhe lassen, sind ja auch gefährdet....

Ich bin dagegen weil ich dagegen bin!


Der letzte Satz dagegen ist generell die Sache die gilt! Aber hat sie es sich auch gefragt beim Parkplatz, dem Ausbau der Wege für die Wanderer und Holzwirtschaft....?

Und die ganzen Versicherungen an den Wasserfällen, das die Rothaxigen auch sicher die Natur... ah , anderes Thema...


----------



## xrated (11. Juni 2022)

Der Artikel ist ja noch asozialer als das Merkur schreibt. Seit wann haben eigentlich persönliche Meinungen was in der Presse zu suchen?


----------



## Diddo (11. Juni 2022)

Voll stark, Naturschutz als Aufhänger und dann heulen die Wanderer weil sie gern allein die Natur kaputtmachen äh nutzen wollen? Geht es noch ein wenig offensichtlicher?


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juni 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist ja noch asozialer als das Merkur schreibt. Seit wann haben eigentlich persönliche Meinungen was in der Presse zu suchen?


Leserbrief kennste? Gab's sogar in der DDR-Presse.

Edit meint gerade, auch das journalistische Format "Kommentar" wäre ein Ausdruck persönlicher Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (11. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Leserbrief kennste? Gab's sogar in der DDR-Presse.
> 
> Edit meint gerade, auch das journalistische Format "Kommentar" wäre ein Ausdruck persönlicher Meinung.


Grundsätzlich richtig. Problem ist nur wenn nur solche abgedruckt werden, die die Meinung der Redaktion widerspiegeln. Vielleicht sollte man da eine Gegenmeinung schicken und sehen ob du auch veröffentlicht wird. Gegen MTB ist halt im Allgäu massentauglich.


----------



## ralf321 (11. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Inhaber eines Trail-Unternehmens? Was isch des? Meint die eine Fahrradwerkstatt?



Erstaunt was sie weis. Meint das   https://www.ridealpinetrails.com/ und in Action https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...lanc-bis-briancon-av:62458d9376e0e00009449865

Aber das sind doch die Fachleute. Die Fachleute wie Bürger!?  Hätten doch zu Versammlung kommen können, Waren die da?

Irgendwie finde ich es gut das Tiere und Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen werden. Das Wandere in Klammern ist nett, und sagt alles um was es geht. Wir wollen euch da nicht.

Und man macht sich Ja gerade zusammen Gedanken wie man das Lösen kann. Ganz rund  ist das nicht. 

Keine das ecke nicht wirklich was gibt’s da an trails und lohnt sich eigentlich?
Mal sehen Evtl Radel ich die Tage mal vorbei.


----------



## pib (11. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Inhaber eines Trail-Unternehmens? Was isch des? Meint die eine Fahrradwerkstatt?
> 
> Da suchen die also die Ruhe auf einem Trimmdichpfad und dem Malerwinkel, wo dutzende täglich unten am Parklatz das Auto parken und raufspringen um Fotos zu machen....
> 
> ...



Aufregen bringt nix. Hab ich mir abgewöhnt. Wurde letztens im Rappenalptal von Frau mit Hund angepampt als ich mein Rad hochgetragen habe. „das sei verboten weil NSG. Wir wüssten das genau. Mit euch kann man eh nicht diskutieren, bla bla bla.“

Habe dann auf die Erholung in der freien Natur hingewiesen und das das jedermann gestattet sei. Und das sie doch bittschön ihren Hund anleinen soll im NSG Allgäuer hochalpen.


----------



## Roedler (11. Juni 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Keine das ecke nicht wirklich was gibt’s da an trails und lohnt sich eigentlich?
> Mal sehen Evtl Radel ich die Tage mal vorbei.



Man sehe sich das "Wäldchen" an, was als größte Länge etwas mehr als 1km hat. Es gibt da 4 Abfahrten wobei die Längste mit ca. 400 meter auch fast die Interesanteste ist, aber wegen den Versicherungen der Wanderer wegen (Naturschutz) an ein zwei Stellen (gerade die Interessanten) zu schmal für die Lenker ist. Die Treppenabfahrt geht direkt ins Dorf und ist von dort aus von allen zu sehen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dich einer am Grawitt´l packt recht groß. Die anderen zwei Abfahrten sind ca. 150- 200meter. Bis auf eine weitere kurze Strecke die man auch hochradeln kann ist alles Forstautobahn..


----------



## Roedler (11. Juni 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Wurde letztens im Rappenalptal von Frau mit Hund angepampt als ich mein Rad hochgetragen habe. „das sei verboten weil NSG. Wir wüssten das genau. Mit euch kann man eh nicht diskutieren, bla bla bla.“


Warum tut die blede Ursche´l es dann?  Tragen soll mir mal einer verbieten!


----------



## ralf321 (11. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Man sehe sich das "Wäldchen" an, was als größte Länge etwas mehr als 1km hat. Es gibt da 4 Abfahrten wobei die Längste mit ca. 400 meter auch fast die Interesanteste ist, aber wegen den Versicherungen der Wanderer wegen (Naturschutz) an ein zwei Stellen (gerade die Interessanten) zu schmal für die Lenker ist. Die Treppenabfahrt geht direkt ins Dorf und ist von dort aus von allen zu sehen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dich einer am Grawitt´l packt recht groß. Die anderen zwei Abfahrten sind ca. 150- 200meter. Bis auf eine weitere kurze Strecke die man auch hochradeln kann ist alles Forstautobahn..



Danke klingt wie ein Übungsgelände oder ideal für ne “Feierabendrunde“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (12. Juni 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Inhaber eines Trail-Unternehmens? Was isch des? Meint die eine Fahrradwerkstatt?
> 
> Da suchen die also die Ruhe auf einem Trimmdichpfad und dem Malerwinkel, wo dutzende täglich unten am Parklatz das Auto parken und raufspringen um Fotos zu machen....
> 
> ...


Noi Eric Hauffe meinte die
Edit sagt ich war zu spät....


----------



## Hinouf (14. Juni 2022)

Autobahnen, wir brauchen Autobahnen! Und zwei Kilometer weiter haben mich die Wegebauer als den Schädling identifiziert. Dabei war ich mit dem Hardtail im Schleichmodus unterwegs. Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr. Wär ich bloß mim Rennradel gefahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2022)

Ohgott, was wird das denn für eine Scheisse? Wer genehmigt sowas?


----------



## Roedler (14. Juni 2022)

Unglaublich! Wo isch des? Beilcherhorn/Höllritz?

Wird 2 Meter, darf dann wenigstens fahren!

Schreit keiner Naturschutz!

Zeigt das man sich nicht verarschen lassen muss!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Juni 2022)

_Achtung, kann Spuren von Sarkusmus enthalten_

Halt! Der Weg musste saniert werden. Die MTB'ler haben den davor ja kaputt gefahren 🧐


----------



## Magenband (16. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2022)

Zitat Bürgermeister German Fries, Ottobeuren:
„Aus Unrecht kann kein Recht erwachsen“, ist sich German Fries sicher. 
Forstbetriebsleiter Hermann S. Walter
Walter ergänzt: „Wir fordern einen respektvollen Umgang all jener, die den Bannwald nutzen.“ Es gebe kein Verständnis dafür, dass durch individuelles Fehlverhalten der Erholungswert aller eingeschränkt werden müsse.

Das sind ausgezeichnete Reaktionen auf diese Fallenstellerei und ein deutliches Statement, dass man sich von den Fallenstellern nicht vor den Karren spannen lässt.


----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2022)

Frage an die Insider. Komme ich mit einem Gravelbike bis zur Alpe Plättle im Hintersteiner Tal unterhalb vom Nebelhorn? Oder ist der Weg bis dahin nur mit MTB fahrbar?


----------



## pib (12. Juli 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Frage an die Insider. Komme ich mit einem Gravelbike bis zur Alpe Plättle im Hintersteiner Tal unterhalb vom Nebelhorn? Oder ist der Weg bis dahin nur mit MTB fahrbar?



Bis zum Giebelhaus mit Rennrad mal 0,0 Problem. Und von da kommst die paar Meter auch noch easy hoch.


----------



## homerjay (12. Juli 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Frage an die Insider. Komme ich mit einem Gravelbike bis zur Alpe Plättle im Hintersteiner Tal unterhalb vom Nebelhorn? Oder ist der Weg bis dahin nur mit MTB fahrbar?


Geht, am Schluß ist es halt recht steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Bis zum Giebelhaus mit Rennrad mal 0,0 Problem. Und von da kommst die paar Meter auch noch easy hoch.


Danke, bis zum Giebelhaus kenne ich, den Rest gucke ich mir dann Mal an. Möchte so hoch wie möglich. Aber hinter der Alpe ist wohl Fahrradverbot, habe ich gelesen


----------



## AlterWerner (12. Juli 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Danke, bis zum Giebelhaus kenne ich, den Rest gucke ich mir dann Mal an. Möchte so hoch wie möglich. Aber hinter der Alpe ist wohl Fahrradverbot, habe ich gelesen


Hinter welcher Alpe ist Radverbot? Kenn mich bei dem Schilderwald schon gar nicht mehr aus …


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Juli 2022)

Bis zur Plättele ist alles Asphaltiert/ Spritzteerdecke.


----------



## xrated (12. Juli 2022)

Schöne Gegend, dass letzte Stück soll ca. 28% Steigung haben. Ich habs geschoben, sind nur 3 Kehren...


----------



## Stucka (13. Juli 2022)

Pointhütte ab Giebelhaus geht auch mit Rennrad/Gravel und ist sehr lohnend. Zum Schluss ordentlich steil, aber großes Panorama im Talschluss. Beim Hoch/Runterfahren kannst dann die E-Bike-Armada, die am Einstieg zum Wanderweg Luitpold-Haus geparkt ist, begutachten


----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Pointhütte ab Giebelhaus geht auch mit Rennrad/Gravel und ist sehr lohnend. Zum Schluss ordentlich steil, aber großes Panorama im Talschluss. Beim Hoch/Runterfahren kannst dann die E-Bike-Armada, die am Einstieg zum Wanderweg Luitpold-Haus geparkt ist, begutachten


Sieht gut aus. Wobei ich das Tal schon vom Wandern kenne. Prinz-Luitpold Haus ist zu Fuß ja super zu erreichen.
Mal gucken, welcher Weg mich beim Giebelhaus mehr anlacht. 
Gibt's ab der Pointhütte was zu trinken, oder ist die unbewirtet?


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Juli 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Wobei ich das Tal schon vom Wandern kenne. Prinz-Luitpold Haus ist zu Fuß ja super zu erreichen.
> Mal gucken, welcher Weg mich beim Giebelhaus mehr anlacht.
> Gibt's ab der Pointhütte was zu trinken, oder ist die unbewirtet?


Wenn Du was gutes zum Essen und Trinken willst , dann kehre in der Plättele oder Laufbichl Alpe ein


----------



## Stucka (14. Juli 2022)

Pointhütte gibts nix, aber da kannst ja in ein paar Minuten runter ins Giebelhüs rollen.... Engratsgundalpe sitzt man auch recht gut, bei Weitem nicht so viel Betrieb wie im Giebelhüs (auch nicht annähernd so viele Mofaisten)


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Juli 2022)

Hi Leute
bin vom 31.7. bis zum 6.8.22 in der Nähe von Sonthofen im Urlaub. Hat ev. jemand Lust mit mir eine Allmountain/Enduro Tour zu machen? z.B. auf den Grünten oder so... Gruss Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (19. Juli 2022)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> bin vom 31.7. bis zum 6.8.22 in der Nähe von Sonthofen im Urlaub. Hat ev. jemand Lust mit mir eine Allmountain/Enduro Tour zu machen? z.B. auf den Grünten oder so... Gruss Jim


Wenn es nicht der Grünten sein muss, bin ich gerne dabei. 

Muss Katzenbabys hüten während meine Mädels weg sind, würde passen. 
Wer rote Katzenbabys will aus dem Allgäu, haben noch 2 in gute Hände ab zu heben. Einer geht schon nach Ofterschwang. Aktuell 7 Wochen alt.


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Juli 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht der Grünten sein muss, bin ich gerne dabei.
> 
> Muss Katzenbabys hüten während meine Mädels weg sind, würde passen.
> Wer rote Katzenbabys will aus dem Allgäu, haben noch 2 in gute Hände ab zu heben. Einer geht schon nach Ofterschwang. Aktuell 7 Wochen alt.


Cool, danke, melde mich noch bei dir.. Gruss Jim


----------



## homerjay (22. Juli 2022)

Heute schon Zeitung gelesen?

Der Fahrweg von Schöllang zum Schöllanger Hof (Stitzl)soll jetzt für Radfahrer gesperrt werden, weil die Rechtler angeblich Angst haben, bei Stürzen wegen Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht in Anspruch genommen zu werden.

Der größtenteils asphaltierte Fahrweg wurde sicherlich weitgehend mit öffentlichen Geldern finanziert und eine Sperrung dürfte weder in jedem Fall aus der Haftung herausführen noch mit dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht vereinbar sein. Ich halte die Haftungsgründe ohnehin nur für vorgeschoben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2022)

Ist meistens ein jagdlich interessierter Großgrundbesitzer der den Pöbel mit allen Mitteln von seinem Grund fernhalten will.


----------



## Hinouf (22. Juli 2022)

War ich schon 10 Jahre nimmer. Fährt da überhaupt noch jemand? Problematisch ist doch wohl eher der Weiterweg zur Gaisalp.


----------



## Roedler (22. Juli 2022)

Vom Stitzl zum Altstäter Hof macht an doch so eh nicht..?

Ist es momentan nicht sogar eine ausgeschilderte Route von Schöllang rauf zum Stitzl? Solange sie nur den Fahrweg Schöllang - Schöllanger Hof  sperren...

Aber prinzipiell schon wieder typisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (22. Juli 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Vom Stitzl zum Altstäter Hof macht an doch so eh nicht..?
> 
> Ist es momentan nicht sogar eine ausgeschilderte Route von Schöllang rauf zum Stitzl? Solange sie nur den Fahrweg Schöllang - Schöllanger Hof  sperren...
> 
> Aber prinzipiell schon wieder typisch!


Werd schön langsam senil, zur Gaisalp meinte ich natürlich 😬


----------



## ralf321 (22. Juli 2022)

Artikel ist nun online
https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...ren-weg-in-schoellang-fuer-radler_arid-448900




Edit
Artikel nun plus
Aber im Google Cache. Noch https://webcache.googleusercontent....48900+&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=cz&client=safari


----------



## Hinouf (23. Juli 2022)

Echt lächerlich was da für ein Aufwand betrieben wird, um die Radler weg zu bekommen. Bin gespannt wie sie das kontrollieren wollen. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass da soviel los ist. Ist doch ein ziemlich Gewürge da rauf. 
Auf jeden Fall schon witzig, die Runde war schon im guten alten „Moser“ und jetzt ist es nicht mehr zu verantworten .


----------



## Coal_Master (24. Juli 2022)

Scheissegal die dimb wird und schon raushauen.........


----------



## Roedler (24. Juli 2022)

Klar ist es lächerlich was die da machen! Zudem müssen sie da dann etliche Schilder aufstellen.. da es ja mehrere Zubringer gibt,  wenn man dann von einem "Zufahrtsweg" vor so einem Schild steht.. kann man sich dran halten, umkehren (kann ja mal lang und steil werden...) oder nicht! 

Warum das nun ein Problem ist, erklärt die zunehmende Motorisierung... ! Siehe Nebebelhorn...
die, die da selber Raufstrampeln (ist jetzt gesperrt..) kann man an den Händen zählen... und die sind dann auch fit, fahren viel und können was... Und bergauf wird es meist nicht so sehr gefährlich, bergab geschehen die Unfälle. Nur wer fährt sowas bergab, wenn er sich vorher abgequält hat? Die die sich nicht abquälen und die anderen Wege (weswegen man da raufquält..) eh nicht können!!

Wer ist DIMB hat der Interessengruppen??


----------



## pib (24. Juli 2022)

Oberstdorf: Home of Rentner 

Die werden es in 100 Jahren nicht checken, das ihnen das wandervolk wegstirbt und Skifahrern in paar Jahren nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## AlterWerner (24. Juli 2022)

Es ist zwar nicht konstruktiv, klingt sehr nach Prolet, aber: Ich mach das wie an allen anderen Schildern (Stuiben, Mittag, Gerstruben, Sebenspitze, Füssener Jöchle, Hinterstein …) und fahr einfach dran vorbei.

Die Berge gehören allen, insbesondere denen, die sie sich aus eigenerer Kraft erarbeiten. Egal ob Wanderer, Radler, Skitourengeher, Kletterer etc. Keiner ist gleicher als der andere.


----------



## Roedler (9. September 2022)

Sie haben nun im Tannacher doch mal angefangen. Dachte schon es wird nichts mehr.


----------



## Roedler (9. September 2022)

Die Holzelemente .... ob da noch was wie Hasendraht drauf kommt??


----------



## Coal_Master (12. September 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Die Holzelemente .... ob da noch was wie Hasendraht drauf kommt?? Anhang anzeigen 1547918


Warum denn ?
Gerade Anfahrt zum Sprung.
Hasendraht isch bloass ebbas für Senioren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (12. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Warum denn ?
> Gerade Anfahrt zum Sprung.
> Hasendraht isch bloass ebbas für Senioren


Ehr für Hasen


----------



## Roedler (12. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Warum denn ?
> Gerade Anfahrt zum Sprung.
> Hasendraht isch bloass ebbas für Senioren


Das es unbedarfte und Senioren nicht Nabetscht, wenn sie bei freuten Verhältnissen etwas unsachte bremsen....
Soll es geben... Dachte man macht das schön sicher, weil ja der Alte nicht mehr Verkehrssicher war...


----------



## homerjay (13. September 2022)

Heute ist in der AZ wieder der turnusmäßige (E-)Bike-Bashing-Artikel zu finden. 

Unter einer reißerischen Überschrift werden längst widerlegte Vorurteile (Wegzerstörung, Wildtierstörung) aufgewärmt und Sperrungen gefordert. Dazu noch ein vermutlich gestelltes Bild, wie ein Ebiker durch die Wiese fährt. 

Qualitätsjournalismus vom Allerfeinsten!


----------



## Coal_Master (13. September 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Heute ist in der AZ wieder der turnusmäßige (E-)Bike-Bashing-Artikel zu finden.
> 
> Unter einer reißerischen Überschrift werden längst widerlegte Vorurteile (Wegzerstörung, Wildtierstörung) aufgewärmt und Sperrungen gefordert. Dazu noch ein vermutlich gestelltes Bild, wie ein Ebiker durch die Wiese fährt.
> 
> Qualitätsjournalismus vom Allerfeinsten!


genauso dachte ich auch heute morgen, es fehlt einfach wieder ein wolf......


----------



## seven21 (13. September 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Heute ist in der AZ wieder der turnusmäßige (E-)Bike-Bashing-Artikel zu finden.
> 
> Unter einer reißerischen Überschrift werden längst widerlegte Vorurteile (Wegzerstörung, Wildtierstörung) aufgewärmt und Sperrungen gefordert. Dazu noch ein vermutlich gestelltes Bild, wie ein Ebiker durch die Wiese fährt.
> 
> Qualitätsjournalismus vom Allerfeinsten!


Ohne jetzt das gestellte Bild als echt verifizieren zu können, genau das habe ich aber am WE wieder erlebt. Lenzerheide außerhalb Bikepark fahren 3 Vollpfosten eine abartig steile Wiese hoch. Und das war tatsächlich nicht das erste Mal, dass ich sowas gesehen habe. Gibt leider immer wieder welche die Trailrules nicht akzeptieren. Und sowas im Speziellen geht eben nur mit Akku.

Macht den Artikel nicht besser, aber je mehr auf dem Bike, desto mehr solche Probleme.

Am Schwarzen Grat sind die Trails mittlerweile so zerschossen (Wegzerstörung), kann nur vom MTB kommen und zwar egal ob mit oder ohne E. Natürlich spielt vermehrter Starkregen auch eine Rolle, aber die Rinnen ausfahren tun erstmal wir. 
Prinzipiell wäre das wahrscheinlich noch relativ egal, am Ende leiden hauptsächlich wir unter schlecht fahrbaren Trails und es wird halt immer mehr Federweg nötig, um noch halbwegs angenehm fahren zu können. Wanderer sieht man sowieso kaum. Aber es werden nun immer mehr "Umfahrungen" genutzt, um schwierige Trails eben doch durchfahren zu können. 

Grundsätzlich ist mir das persönlich relativ egal, solange die Harvester genau daneben ihre Spuren ziehen. Aber die Argumentation juckt die Besitzer halt nicht.


----------



## Janosch23 (13. September 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Macht den Artikel nicht besser, aber je mehr auf dem Bike, desto mehr solche Probleme.


und da spielt das Thema E am SG halt doch eine ziemlich unrühmliche Rolle. Gibt Tage, da sind gefühlt 90% mit Motor unterwegs. Ob's am SG unbedingt notwendig ist, bzw. ob es ohne E dann weniger wären die die Hochfahrt scheuen würden, kann wohl keiner sagen. Die schiere Anzahl ist jedenfalls manchmal erschreckend ...


----------



## homerjay (13. September 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Am Schwarzen Grat sind die Trails mittlerweile so zerschossen (Wegzerstörung), kann nur vom MTB kommen und zwar egal ob mit oder ohne E. Natürlich spielt vermehrter Starkregen auch eine Rolle, aber die Rinnen ausfahren tun erstmal wir.


Stimmt und deswegen bin ich am Sonntag nach dem Starkregen auch nur auf Asphalt geblieben, um meinen diesem Sommer auch recht ausgefahrenen Hometrail zu schonen. Leider habe ich dann am Trailausgang den ortsansässigen Fahrtechnikkursanbieter gesehen, als er mit seinem 6-köpfigen E-Bike-Fahrtechnikkurs aus dem Trail rauskam.
Eine Bemerkung habe ich mir allerdings gespart, weil das bei dem Herrn sowieso nichts bringt.


----------



## seven21 (13. September 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> und da spielt das Thema E am SG halt doch eine ziemlich unrühmliche Rolle. Gibt Tage, da sind gefühlt 90% mit Motor unterwegs. Ob's am SG unbedingt notwendig ist, bzw. ob es ohne E dann weniger wären die die Hochfahrt scheuen würden, kann wohl keiner sagen. Die schiere Anzahl ist jedenfalls manchmal erschreckend ...


Ja, wollte jetzt keine E-Diskussion aufmachen, aber am SG ist der Akku schon deutlich überrepräsentiert. Da fahren manche dann eben auch 3-4 mal runter, anstatt nur 1-2 mal. Wenn die Auffahrt so leicht wird erhöht sich die Frequenz und man nimmt eben auch mehr Federweg mit auf den Berg.

Und dich behaupte schon mal, dass einige keine Lust hätten ein 15kg Bike den Rüssel hochzutreten, wenn der Akku fehlen würde.


----------



## kamikater (13. September 2022)

Dabei wäre die Lösung des Problems so einfach: Die Drecksdinger als das behandeln was sie sind: Elektro-Mofas und keine Fahrräder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spmax (13. September 2022)

kamikater schrieb:


> Dabei wäre die Lösung des Problems so einfach: Die Drecksdinger als das behandeln was sie sind: Elektro-Mofas und keine Fahrräder!



naja, so einfach ist es jetzt wohl auch nicht. Und alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, nur weil sie ein Ebike fahren, ist auch sehr oberflächlich.

Dann sollen auch alle künftig mit ABS fahren damit keiner mehr das Rad blockieren lassen kann.
Macht ja auch jeder immer und überall.... oder doch nur die "Mofas" ?!
Oder es gibt nur noch Trails wo keine shortcuts mehr gefahren werden können...

usw
usw


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. September 2022)

genau - fahre vermehrt Trails, wo man weder mit-E-Bikes hochkommt, geschweige denn runter. einfach paar Hundert HM rauftragen müssen &  echte S4 runter & das Thema ist vom Tisch. Will aber E-Bikes nicht generell verteufeln.


----------



## allgäuhopper (17. September 2022)

Das Fahren mit spritzendem Boden sieht man in vielen YouTube Videos. Scheint cool zu sein. Trailrules gelten für alle, es halten sich einige nicht daran - das ist kein E-Bike Problem - eher ein Problem des Egos.

Bei uns an der Argen sieht man Spuren im hohen Gras 3 m neben dem Pfad usw. Vereinzelte Motocross-Fahrer gibt es auch, die fahren gern mit durchdrehenden Rädern die Wege bergauf.....
Inzwischen hat man begonnen, überall Landschaftsschutz und Naturschutz-Schilder aufzustellen. Sogar das Betreten der Kiesbänke zum Baden ist damit illegal. Schöne neue Zeiten.... Waldwirtschaft ist aber kein Problem. Der Jagdpächter nimmt sich am Sonntag mit Freundin und Hund Zeit zum Ermahnen der Radler. Natürlich mit XXL Gelände-Pritschenwagen daneben. Die Schäden durch das Wild auf Äckern seien wegen Radlern auf Waldwegen zu hoch. Auch die Fischer möchten auf ihren Parkplätzen keine anderen haben, Strafzettel gibt es neuerdings daher für das Parken nach dem Sperrschild (für nicht Fischer). Aber das hat man aus dem bayerischen Allgäu abgekupfert. Dort sind 150€ fällig beim Parken am Strassenrand im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


----------



## Janosch23 (17. September 2022)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> das ist kein E-Bike Problem


Das stimmt so einfach nicht! Denk dir an einem schönen Tag an der Argen mal alle E-Bikes weg, was so zwischen 80 und 90% aller Radler sein dürften. Jetzt geh mal davon aus, dass vielleicht die Hälfte davon auch ohne ihre motorisierten Hobel immer noch "Radsport" machen würden. Das wäre dann deutlich weniger in der Gesamtschau. Man muss sich ja nur die Verkaufszahlen ansehen um das in etwa so belegen zu können.
Das ist die selbe Diskussion wie "MTBs machen keine Wege kaputt" - natürlich machen wir das! Alles andere wäre einfach gelogen. Auch hier machts die schiere Masse ...

Bei allem anderen stimme ich dir völlig zu.


----------



## Stucka (17. September 2022)

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal, dass der überwältigende Teil der Ebiker keine Mountainbiker sind, wie wahrscheinlich wir alle uns hier definieren. Denen eröffnet die Unterstützung durch den Motor einfach einen ganz anderen Aktionsradius, wie sie ihn schon jahrelang nicht mehr oder noch gar nie hatten. Ich finde es absolut gut, wenn durch das E-Bike Leute wieder dazu angeregt werden, sich zu bewegen. Das Problem ist die Masse an sich und tatsächlich auch der Umstand, dass viele auf Wege und Pisten umeinander sind, die sie völlig überfordern. Aber dank entsprechend Unterstützung kommt ja überall hin - und mit großen Problemen auch irgendwie wieder runter. Die Werbung verspricht denen ja Erlebnisse ohne größere Anstrengung! Wenn man mit Einzelnen ins Gespräch kommt, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass die die Philosophie des Mountainbikens nicht im Ansatz sehen oder kapiert haben. Das ist jetzt Lifestyle geworden. So wird der Radtourist beworben, so entstehen die unfassbaren Verkaufszahlen. Als überzeugter Biobiker erntet man manchmal anerkennendes Kopfnicken, noch öfter Staunen (was? einer ohne Akku??) und genauso oft blöde Kommentare und süffisantes Lächeln der motorisierten Fraktion. Mittlerweile ist mir persönlich das wurscht, weil diese Leute das Gefühl gar nicht kennen, aus eigener Leistung (auch ohne Lift oder Shuttle!) einen steilen Anstieg bewältigt und dadurch auch eine tolle Abfahrt verdient zu haben. Ich bin jetzt bald 66, habe kein Ebike und werde mir auch definitiv keins holen. Ich habe echt volles Verständnis für Leute, die jahrelang leidenschaftliche Biker waren und sich jetzt so ein Teil holen, weil es einfach nicht mehr ohne geht, sie irgendwie gehandicapt sind, der Partner nicht kann oder will - wie auch immer. Aber wenn ich sportliche, dynamische Rudel von Mitte Dreißigern/Vierzigern sehe, die ohne größere Anstrengung und ohne Schweißperle an mir vorbeiziehen, schau ich, dass ich ziemlich schnell abbiege.


----------



## pib (17. September 2022)

Jupp. Gestern in Saalbach auf dem Bergstadltrail schob eine ibikerin runter. Bzw. stoplperte. Dick unsportlich Max. Können S0. Keine Ahnung was so Leute dazu bewegt auf solche Pfade abzubiegen!? Komoot!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRANSITION (17. September 2022)

Können wir dieses elitäre von oben herab Gehabe gegenüber anderen Radlern nicht endlich mal ad acta legen? Die Sau wird seit Jahrzehnten mit jeder Raddisziplin durchs Dorf getrieben und keiner lernt was daraus sondern haut auf den nächsten drauf. Aber wenn das zur Philosophie des Mountainbikens gehört möchte ich der definitiv nicht angehören.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> genau - fahre vermehrt Trails, wo man weder mit-E-Bikes hochkommt, geschweige denn runter. einfach paar Hundert HM rauftragen müssen &  echte S4 runter & das Thema ist vom Tisch. Will aber E-Bikes nicht generell verteufeln.


Bei uns gibt aber es gar keine echten S4 Trails.
Außer du addierst S2+S2=S4.


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. September 2022)

stimmt, das Allgäu ist inzwischen ziemlich vor die Hunde gekommen. Kaum noch was Gscheites zu finden. 🤔 Daher weichen wir nun verstärkt in echte Männerregionen nach Frankreich aus. Dort begegnen sie Bikern gegenüber auch aufgeschlossener.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> stimmt, das Allgäu ist inzwischen ziemlich vor die Hunde gekommen. Kaum noch was Gscheites zu finden. 🤔 Daher weichen wir nun verstärkt in echte Männerregionen nach Frankreich aus. Dort begegnen sie Bikern gegenüber auch aufgeschlossener.


Jeder Sauschwob weniger im Allgäu ist ein guter Schwob und tut uns gut 👍


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Daher weichen wir nun verstärkt in echte Männerregionen nach Frankreich aus


Du bisch so eine wilde Sau! 👊💪


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> stimmt, das Allgäu ist inzwischen ziemlich vor die Hunde gekommen. Kaum noch was Gscheites zu finden. 🤔 Daher weichen wir nun verstärkt in echte Männerregionen nach Frankreich aus. Dort begegnen sie Bikern gegenüber auch aufgeschlossener.


Liegt vielleicht daran dass verschiedene Spacken ihre Touren von uns bei Komoot einstellen und auch noch Stolz darauf sind 👆


----------



## Orby (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran dass verschiedene Spacken ihre Touren von uns bei Komoot einstellen und auch noch Stolz darauf sind 👆


Oder vielleicht eine sehr leichte Einstufung wählen weil es witzig ist? Dann ist man halt selbst schuld.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht eine sehr leichte Einstufung wählen weil es witzig ist? Dann ist man halt selbst schuld.


Ich glaube Trails zu klassifizieren ist schwierig.
Die die es können, stufen zu leicht ein, die die meinen dass sie es können, viel zu hoch.
Deswegen nix veröffentlichen und nix einteilen, dann ist auch Ruhe am Trail.


----------



## Orby (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Ich glaube Trails zu klassifizieren ist schwierig.
> Die die es können, stufen zu leicht ein, die die meinen dass sie es können, viel zu hoch.
> Deswegen nix veröffentlichen und nix einteilen, dann ist auch Ruhe am Trail.


Ich denke eine realistische Einschätzung würde auch helfen die vorhanden Trails zu entlasten. Am SG ist doch alles bis auf das eine Stück, falls ich es richtig im Kopf habe, als S1 klassifiziert.


----------



## seven21 (17. September 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich denke eine realistische Einschätzung würde auch helfen die vorhanden Trails zu entlasten. Am SG ist doch alles bis auf das eine Stück, falls ich es richtig im Kopf habe, als S1 klassifiziert.


Wobei das mittlerweile definitiv falsch ist. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der beste Techniker auf dem Rad, aber S1 ist da nicht mehr soviel. Eher S2 mit einigen S3 Abschnitten. Das eine Stück unterhalb vom Turm wird von den meisten geschoben. Und der Weg vom Kreuz an der Schletter wird irgendwann auch so steil, dass es kaum einer fährt. Stattdessen immer mehr neue Umfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Ich sage jetzt einfach mal, dass der überwältigende Teil der Ebiker keine Mountainbiker sind, wie wahrscheinlich wir alle uns hier definieren. Denen eröffnet die Unterstützung durch den Motor einfach einen ganz anderen Aktionsradius, wie sie ihn schon jahrelang nicht mehr oder noch gar nie hatten. Ich finde es absolut gut, wenn durch das E-Bike Leute wieder dazu angeregt werden, sich zu bewegen. Das Problem ist die Masse an sich und tatsächlich auch der Umstand, dass viele auf Wege und Pisten umeinander sind, die sie völlig überfordern. Aber dank entsprechend Unterstützung kommt ja überall hin - und mit großen Problemen auch irgendwie wieder runter. Die Werbung verspricht denen ja Erlebnisse ohne größere Anstrengung! Wenn man mit Einzelnen ins Gespräch kommt, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass die die Philosophie des Mountainbikens nicht im Ansatz sehen oder kapiert haben. Das ist jetzt Lifestyle geworden. So wird der Radtourist beworben, so entstehen die unfassbaren Verkaufszahlen. Als überzeugter Biobiker erntet man manchmal anerkennendes Kopfnicken, noch öfter Staunen (was? einer ohne Akku??) und genauso oft blöde Kommentare und süffisantes Lächeln der motorisierten Fraktion. Mittlerweile ist mir persönlich das wurscht, weil diese Leute das Gefühl gar nicht kennen, aus eigener Leistung (auch ohne Lift oder Shuttle!) einen steilen Anstieg bewältigt und dadurch auch eine tolle Abfahrt verdient zu haben. Ich bin jetzt bald 66, habe kein Ebike und werde mir auch definitiv keins holen. Ich habe echt volles Verständnis für Leute, die jahrelang leidenschaftliche Biker waren und sich jetzt so ein Teil holen, weil es einfach nicht mehr ohne geht, sie irgendwie gehandicapt sind, der Partner nicht kann oder will - wie auch immer. Aber wenn ich sportliche, dynamische Rudel von Mitte Dreißigern/Vierzigern sehe, die ohne größere Anstrengung und ohne Schweißperle an mir vorbeiziehen, schau ich, dass ich ziemlich schnell abbiege.



Aber ich sehe diese Ebiker fast nie auf Singletrails. Die große Masse an Ebikern (auch mit Emtb) bleibt auf Asphalt- und Forstwegen.


----------



## Coal_Master (17. September 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe diese Ebiker fast nie auf Singletrails. Die große Masse an Ebikern (auch mit Emtb) bleibt auf Asphalt- und Forstwegen.


Bekannte von mir erzählen am SG genau das Gegenteil


----------



## seven21 (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir erzählen am SG genau das Gegenteil


Ist auch definitiv so. Klar sind auch viele ohne E auf den Trails und prozentual fahren mehr Mofas wieder auf den Forstwegen ab. Absolut hast du aber an vielen Tagen mehr E auf dem Trail. Teilweise mit Protektoren als ob es ein Bikepark wäre. Und dann 3-4 mal runter. Das würden die ohne E maximal 2 mal machen => Mehrbelastung. 

Ich behaupte ein E-Biker belastet die Trails minimal doppelt, eher 3mal soviel wie ein normales Rad.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (17. September 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe diese Ebiker fast nie auf Singletrails. Die große Masse an Ebikern (auch mit Emtb) bleibt auf Asphalt- und Forstwegen.


Das Gefühl hab ich auch. Bei uns sind 80% der ebiker Touris. Die fahren bis zur Hütte und dann wieder den Forstweg nunter. Ausnahmen sind eigentlich nur weitbekannte Runden wie bei uns zB die Säulingrunde. Da muss man eben aufn Trail. Da sieht man die dann auch durchaus mal runterschieben.
Oberhalb der Hütten oder auf Strecken auf denen gar keine Hütten zu finden sind gibts bei uns wenig ebiker.


----------



## sinusalba (17. September 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Ich sage jetzt einfach mal, dass der überwältigende Teil der Ebiker keine Mountainbiker sind, wie wahrscheinlich wir alle uns hier definieren. Denen eröffnet die Unterstützung durch den Motor einfach einen ganz anderen Aktionsradius, wie sie ihn schon jahrelang nicht mehr oder noch gar nie hatten. Ich finde es absolut gut, wenn durch das E-Bike Leute wieder dazu angeregt werden, sich zu bewegen. Das Problem ist die Masse an sich und tatsächlich auch der Umstand, dass viele auf Wege und Pisten umeinander sind, die sie völlig überfordern. Aber dank entsprechend Unterstützung kommt ja überall hin - und mit großen Problemen auch irgendwie wieder runter. Die Werbung verspricht denen ja Erlebnisse ohne größere Anstrengung! Wenn man mit Einzelnen ins Gespräch kommt, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass die die Philosophie des Mountainbikens nicht im Ansatz sehen oder kapiert haben. Das ist jetzt Lifestyle geworden. So wird der Radtourist beworben, so entstehen die unfassbaren Verkaufszahlen. Als überzeugter Biobiker erntet man manchmal anerkennendes Kopfnicken, noch öfter Staunen (was? einer ohne Akku??) und genauso oft blöde Kommentare und süffisantes Lächeln der motorisierten Fraktion. Mittlerweile ist mir persönlich das wurscht, weil diese Leute das Gefühl gar nicht kennen, aus eigener Leistung (auch ohne Lift oder Shuttle!) einen steilen Anstieg bewältigt und dadurch auch eine tolle Abfahrt verdient zu haben. Ich bin jetzt bald 66, habe kein Ebike und werde mir auch definitiv keins holen. Ich habe echt volles Verständnis für Leute, die jahrelang leidenschaftliche Biker waren und sich jetzt so ein Teil holen, weil es einfach nicht mehr ohne geht, sie irgendwie gehandicapt sind, der Partner nicht kann oder will - wie auch immer. Aber wenn ich sportliche, dynamische Rudel von Mitte Dreißigern/Vierzigern sehe, die ohne größere Anstrengung und ohne Schweißperle an mir vorbeiziehen, schau ich, dass ich ziemlich schnell abbiege.


Ich bin 61 und respektiere das Touren die ich früher fuhr nicht mehr gehen, also suche ich mir neue und klemme mir keinen Motor unter den Hintern, hat was mit Ehrlichkeit vor sich und dem Berg zu tun,entspricht aber nicht dem Zeitgeist.


----------



## Orby (17. September 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Ich bin 61 und respektiere das Touren die ich früher fuhr nicht mehr gehen, also suche ich mir neue und klemme mir keinen Motor unter den Hintern, hat was mit Ehrlichkeit vor sich und dem Berg zu tun,entspricht aber nicht dem Zeitgeist.


Ich hoffe du bist auch so konsequent wenn es um deinen Führerschein geht in der Zukunft und die Fähigkeit ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen.


----------



## pib (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran dass verschiedene Spacken ihre Touren von uns bei Komoot einstellen und auch noch Stolz darauf sind 👆


Und dann fahren irgendwelche Ortsfremden die Touren ab und wählen 112. Wer solche Touren öffentlich macht ist ein Vollspacko.


----------



## AlterWerner (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt aber es gar keine echten S4 Trails.
> Außer du addierst S2+S2=S4.


HB nach Regen von BH aus … S 3.000
IH nach Regen von IS aus … S 3.000
Schwarzer Grat nicht mal nach Regen … Max S1-2

Nicht falsch verstehen aber welcher E-Biker hat den Bock auf echten S3-4 mit verblockten Kehren und engen Passagen? Ein 25kg Bock da durch auf 29‘ und dann vorher erstmal 1-1,5 Std hochtragen … und solche Trails findest zum Glück auch nicht auf irgendwelchen Online Rotz Portalen … die musst dir schon immer noch selbst erarbeiten … ZUM GLÜCK!!


----------



## An der Alb (17. September 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Jeder Sauschwob weniger im Allgäu ist ein guter Schwob und tut uns gut 👍



Übertrieben würde ich jetzt mal sagen, wenn die nicht alle kommen würden, dann wäre das Allgäu vermutlich weiterhin eine recht arme Region und du würdest mit dem Esel zum arbeiten reiten. Ohne die Touris, ob jetzt Sauschwob oder von noch weiter weg, was würdet ihr denn dann machen? Das Geld nehmt ihr schon alle gerne, aber haben wollt ihr keinen von außerhalb.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist euer andauerndes E-Bike bashing. Wenn ich euch recht verstehe, wird ein Downhill nur verdient, wenn man ohne Unterstützung den Berg hochgefahren ist. Sagt wer? Woher kommt die Erkenntnis, dass ein E-Biker den Trail doppelt oder dreifach gegenüber einem Biobiker schädigt? Außerdem lese ich bei euch raus, dass alle E-Biker eh nicht fahren können. Ich bin bestimmt kein Pro, aber Bildstöckle-Trail, Leybachtobel oder Falkenstein/Rottachberg zum Pavillon nach Rettenberg fahre ich (fast, je nach Tagesform) alles. Und das mit dem E-Bike ;-)

Wanderer gegen Biker, Bio-Biker gegen E-Biker. Mann, Mann.......

Ach so, ich fahre so gut es geht, immer in der kleinsten Unterstützungsstufe. Daher überhole ich auch nicht grinsend irgendwelche Biobiker. Bin nämlich gar nicht so viel schneller. Und teilweise haben sich bergauf auch immer mal schöne Schwätzchen ergeben. Denen war es komischerweise egal was ich für ein Rad gefahren habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterWerner (17. September 2022)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Übertrieben würde ich jetzt mal sagen, wenn die nicht alle kommen würden, dann wäre das Allgäu vermutlich weiterhin eine recht arme Region und du würdest mit dem Esel zum arbeiten reiten. Ohne die Touris, ob jetzt Sauschwob oder von noch weiter weg, was würdet ihr denn dann machen? Das Geld nehmt ihr schon alle gerne, aber haben wollt ihr keinen von außerhalb.
> 
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist euer andauerndes E-Bike bashing. Wenn ich euch recht verstehe, wird ein Downhill nur verdient, wenn man ohne Unterstützung den Berg hochgefahren ist. Sagt wer? Woher kommt die Erkenntnis, dass ein E-Biker den Trail doppelt oder dreifach gegenüber einem Biobiker schädigt? Außerdem lese ich bei euch raus, dass alle E-Biker eh nicht fahren können. Ich bin bestimmt kein Pro, aber Bildstöckle-Trail, Leybachtobel oder Falkenstein/Rottachberg zum Pavillon nach Rettenberg fahre ich (fast, je nach Tagesform) alles. Und das mit dem E-Bike ;-)
> 
> Wanderer gegen Biker, Bio-Biker gegen E-Biker. Mann, Mann.......


Dass die Touristen Geld bringen, ist hoffentlich jedem klar. Dass einige im Allgäu bei uns davon profitieren wohl ebenso. 

Wenn du aber als Einheimischer an einem Wochenende oder Feiertag nirgends mehr hin kannst, weil die Touris meinen sie hätten sich mit ihrem Urlaub / Aufenthalt hier, das Recht erkauft sich zu benehmen wie unter aller Sau und mir im Berg zu erzählen, wie ich mich hier zu verhalten hätte (egal ob mit Rad, Ski oder zu Fuß), dann ist das eben nicht in Ordnung und es geht einem gehörig auf den Sack. 

Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu: Es ist völlig wurscht, wo jemand herkommt und die Berge gehören allen. Die Sache ist nur die: E-Biker kommen ohne große Anstrengungen zum Beispiel auf die von dir genannte unschwierigen Trails und früher war auf diesen Trails ohne E - Bikes einfach deutlich weniger los und somit gab es auch weniger Spannungen zwischen Radlern und Wanderern. 

Im allgemeinen ist mir das ziemlich egal, ich fahr dann wenn wenig los ist und sicher nicht zu Stoßzeiten. Wenn du als Bike Touri meinst am Samstag Mittag um 13 Uhr n Grünten oder n Iseler runter fahren zu müssen, ja sorry … dann bist halt einfach nur beschränkt und machst dir sicher keine Freunde hier.


----------



## An der Alb (17. September 2022)

Arschgeigen gibt es überall. Und ja, ich kann das was du schreibst auch nachvollziehen. Die Corona-Zeit hat ihr übriges dazu beigetragen (parken in Naturschutzgebieten, auf Wiesen usw.).

Ich grüße immer, halte an engen Stellen für Fußgänger an und wenn einer motzt, dann ist es in der Regel einer von mir daheim ;-(

Bei mir beschränken sich die Touren im Allgäu in etwa auf das oben beschriebene oder mal über die Siedelalpe zum Alpsee. Dass ich da nicht am Wochenende fahre ist klar. Ich habe ja das Problem, dass ich bei mir quasi gar nix fahren darf (Stichwort 2 Meter). Wenn ich zuhause unterwegs bin, dann möglichst am Samstag morgen, am Sonntag gar nicht oder unter der Woche abends.


----------



## Roedler (17. September 2022)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wanderer gegen Biker, Bio-Biker gegen E-Biker. Mann, Mann.......


So ist es ja nicht...

Es haben hier schon einige geschrieben das es immer die Masse ist.
Es würde sich keiner hier aufregen, wenn nur die Hiesigen hier fahren würden, es würden sich sehr wenige aufregen, wenn nur Biobiker fahren würden, aber die Masse ist eben E-Bike und hier halt auch noch von weiter weg....

Ein E-Biker muss nicht unbedingt schlecht fahren, aber die aller Meisten können es eben nicht! Und sie machen mehr kaputt und sie fahren ggf. so gewisse Strecken öfter als ein Biobiker.. das verschärft wieder...

Das ist halt Fakt!

Aber die aller Schlimmsten sind dann noch die, die ein saures Radler trinken! 😡


----------



## pib (17. September 2022)

egal


----------



## Coal_Master (18. September 2022)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Übertrieben würde ich jetzt mal sagen, wenn die nicht alle kommen würden, dann wäre das Allgäu vermutlich weiterhin eine recht arme Region und du würdest mit dem Esel zum arbeiten reiten. Ohne die Touris, ob jetzt Sauschwob oder von noch weiter weg, was würdet ihr denn dann machen? Das Geld nehmt ihr schon alle gerne, aber haben wollt ihr keinen von außerhalb.
> 
> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist euer andauerndes E-Bike bashing. Wenn ich euch recht verstehe, wird ein Downhill nur verdient, wenn man ohne Unterstützung den Berg hochgefahren ist. Sagt wer? Woher kommt die Erkenntnis, dass ein E-Biker den Trail doppelt oder dreifach gegenüber einem Biobiker schädigt? Außerdem lese ich bei euch raus, dass alle E-Biker eh nicht fahren können. Ich bin bestimmt kein Pro, aber Bildstöckle-Trail, Leybachtobel oder Falkenstein/Rottachberg zum Pavillon nach Rettenberg fahre ich (fast, je nach Tagesform) alles. Und das mit dem E-Bike ;-)
> 
> ...


I sag ja, Sauschwob.
Bleib einfach daheim und gib dein Geld im Schwabenland aus und lass mich in Ruhe meinen Esel reiten.


----------



## Stucka (18. September 2022)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung - Ausgangslage dieser Diskussion war der große Artikel in der Allgäuer Zeitung, der von einigen Wenigen hier als "E-Bike-Bashing" bezeichnet wurde. Dazu wurde bisher hier nix gesagt, auch die erwartete Leserbriefschlacht blieb bisher völlig aus. Und noch einmal: es geht hier nicht darum, dass wir uns als Mitglieder eines Mountainbike-Forums gegenseitig runter machen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass wir alle uns als Mountainbiker sehen und so unterwegs sind. Es geht um die Menge derer, die eben keine Mountainbiker sind, sondern einfach Radler, die dank der vorhandenen Unterstützung dahin kommen, wo bisher nur wir unterwegs waren. Ich kenne einige MTBler, die mit dem E unterwegs sind (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), die das genauso sehen und die die ganze Entwicklung genauso kritisch sehen. Das ist der Kern der Diskussion, nix anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusalba (18. September 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist auch so konsequent wenn es um deinen Führerschein geht in der Zukunft und die Fähigkeit ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen.


Absolut...hab den Zirkus bei meinem Vater erlebt was es heißt uneinsichtig zu sein.


----------



## sinusalba (18. September 2022)

Stucka schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung - Ausgangslage dieser Diskussion war der große Artikel in der Allgäuer Zeitung, der von einigen Wenigen hier als "E-Bike-Bashing" bezeichnet wurde. Dazu wurde bisher hier nix gesagt, auch die erwartete Leserbriefschlacht blieb bisher völlig aus. Und noch einmal: es geht hier nicht darum, dass wir uns als Mitglieder eines Mountainbike-Forums gegenseitig runter machen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass wir alle uns als Mountainbiker sehen und so unterwegs sind. Es geht um die Menge derer, die eben keine Mountainbiker sind, sondern einfach Radler, die dank der vorhandenen Unterstützung dahin kommen, wo bisher nur wir unterwegs waren. Ich kenne einige MTBler, die mit dem E unterwegs sind (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), die das genauso sehen und die die ganze Entwicklung genauso kritisch sehen. Das ist der Kern der Diskussion, nix anderes.


Es ist nach wie vor ein Thema in der Community....das Auftauchen der Mopeds veränderte tiefgreifend das Selbstverständnis der (echten) MTBler/innen, auch wenn das hier nicht gern gesehen/gelesen wird.


----------



## Orby (18. September 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Absolut...hab den Zirkus bei meinem Vater erlebt was es heißt uneinsichtig zu sein.


OK, da zieh ich den Hut davor wenn man dies dann so konsequent durchzieht.


----------



## hans7 (18. September 2022)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wo im Allgäu kann man denn relativ uneingeschränkt biken und evtl. sogar noch mit Trails bergab? Komme aus der Gegend Schwangau/Füssen und da ist nicht wirklich viel....zudem ist ja eigentlich viel für Fahrräder gesperrt. (Aber hautpsächlich aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen)

Letztens wollte mir wirklich so ein Touri erzählen/maßregeln (nix gegen Touris, bin auch oft einer), dass hier Fahrräder nicht erlaubt sind: Hab ihn dann mal kurz aufgeklärt, dass dieser Weg schon immer auch für Biker zugelassen ist. 
Da muss man sich mittlerweile von Leuten, die das erste mal den Weg betreten, Sachen erzählen lassen, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Der Weg ist sogar extra für Radfahrer ausgeschrieben, weil die Straße gesperrt ist!
(PS: Wer es kennt: Rodelbahn zur Marienbrücke hoch)


----------



## Roedler (18. September 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Wo im Allgäu kann man denn relativ uneingeschränkt biken und evtl. sogar noch mit Trails bergab?


Das ist keine andere Frage, die ist hier ständig gefragt!

Aber es hat eh erst mal weit runter geschneit...


----------



## Bench (18. September 2022)

Winter is coming


----------



## mw.dd (18. September 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Aber hautpsächlich aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen)


Nein.


----------



## ralf321 (28. September 2022)

Nix neues, aber immerhin geht langsam was voran.
Für den Pumptrack in Bad Hindelang braucht es eine Planänderung​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...ndert-flaechennutzungsplan-dafuer_arid-474748


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (29. September 2022)

Wo soll das im Bikepark sein? Am Ende der grünen/roten Strecke?

Ist ja nix neues das der Bikepark vernachlässigt wird. Warum setzt man dann nicht da an? Ahhh... klar ein Pumptrack kost weniger unterhalt.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich find Pumptracks super. Vor allem da wo´s sonst kein Angebot gibt. Zum Beispiel in Füssen. In Hindelang gibts aber einen Bikepark, mit RICHTIGEM Lift sogar. Wieso lässt man den verwahrlosen und baut dann - vermutlich für einen gut subventionierten sechsstelligen Betrag - einen Pumptrack daneben?


----------



## CrossX (29. September 2022)

Ich vermute Mal, weil ein gut geführter Bikepark ein ganzes Team von engagierten Trailbauern und Pflegern braucht. 
Wenn die nicht da sind, kann man einen Pumptrack mit wenigen Jugendlichen in Schuss halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (29. September 2022)

Daniel_R_aus_S schrieb:


> Wo soll das im Bikepark sein? Am Ende der grünen/roten Strecke?
> 
> Ist ja nix neues das der Bikepark vernachlässigt wird. Warum setzt man dann nicht da an? Ahhh... klar ein Pumptrack kost weniger unterhalt.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich find Pumptracks super. Vor allem da wo´s sonst kein Angebot gibt. Zum Beispiel in Füssen. In Hindelang gibts aber einen Bikepark, mit RICHTIGEM Lift sogar. Wieso lässt man den verwahrlosen und baut dann - vermutlich für einen gut subventionierten sechsstelligen Betrag - einen Pumptrack daneben?


Weil die Allgäuer bis heute das Potential nicht entdeckt haben und trotz vorhandener Infrastruktur zu einfältig sind die Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Dann fahren eben alle ins Brandnertal. Wenn ich die ganzen OA, LI, RV oder nördlicheren Autokennzeichen in dort sehe. Die könnten alle in Hindelang fahren. Mit der Gondel haben die sogar Vorteile.


----------



## Hinouf (29. September 2022)

Daniel_R_aus_S schrieb:


> Wo soll das im Bikepark sein? Am Ende der grünen/roten Strecke?
> 
> Ist ja nix neues das der Bikepark vernachlässigt wird. Warum setzt man dann nicht da an? Ahhh... klar ein Pumptrack kost weniger unterhalt.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich find Pumptracks super. Vor allem da wo´s sonst kein Angebot gibt. Zum Beispiel in Füssen. In Hindelang gibts aber einen Bikepark, mit RICHTIGEM Lift sogar. Wieso lässt man den verwahrlosen und baut dann - vermutlich für einen gut subventionierten sechsstelligen Betrag - einen Pumptrack daneben?


Ich denke die sprechen nicht vom Bikepark, der vernachlässigt wird, sondern von den Hügelchen in der Nähe der Talstation.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (29. September 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Weil die Allgäuer bis heute das Potential nicht entdeckt haben und trotz vorhandener Infrastruktur zu einfältig sind die Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Dann fahren eben alle ins Brandnertal. Wenn ich die ganzen OA, LI, RV oder nördlicheren Autokennzeichen in dort sehe. Die könnten alle in Hindelang fahren. Mit der Gondel haben die sogar Vorteile.


Ja. Same in Bichlbach. Wenn man sich mal überlegt was für ein Einzugsgebiet die bedienen könnten. Wenn man sich anschaut woher die Leut kommen die am Wochenende in Lermoos unterwegs sind. Die leben aus meiner sich auch vor allem von der langen Abfahrt und der vielseitigen Strecke. Aber auch da halt nur eine (pflegebedürftige) Streck unterm Lift.


----------



## speedy_j (29. September 2022)

Daniel_R_aus_S schrieb:


> In Hindelang gibts aber einen Bikepark, mit RICHTIGEM Lift sogar.



Hindelang taugt nicht als Bikepark da das Gelände keine sinnvolle Streckenführung zulässt. Deswegen hast du da als einzig interessante Strecke die schwarze Linie, welche aber nüchtern betrachtet recht einfallslos ist. Die jetzigen Besucherzahlen scheinen auch nicht sonderlich hoch zu sein, als das da jemand auf die Idee kommt mehr Geld rein zustecken.


----------



## Freeriderin (30. September 2022)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Hindelang taugt nicht als Bikepark da das Gelände keine sinnvolle Streckenführung zulässt. Deswegen hast du da als einzig interessante Strecke die schwarze Linie, welche aber nüchtern betrachtet recht einfallslos ist. Die jetzigen Besucherzahlen scheinen auch nicht sonderlich hoch zu sein, als das da jemand auf die Idee kommt mehr Geld rein zustecken.


Und das nächste Problem sind die Rechtler…..da ist es mega schwer neue Strecken zu bekommen. Habe die alte grüne Strecke geliebt.


----------



## Toni Dark (3. Oktober 2022)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Hindelang taugt nicht als Bikepark da das Gelände keine sinnvolle Streckenführung zulässt. Deswegen hast du da als einzig interessante Strecke die schwarze Linie, welche aber nüchtern betrachtet recht einfallslos ist. Die jetzigen Besucherzahlen scheinen auch nicht sonderlich hoch zu sein, als das da jemand auf die Idee kommt mehr Geld rein zustecken.



Der Bikepark hat hauptsächlich ein Marketingproblem. Lermoos taucht halt alle zwei Tage in den Medien auf, vorallem dank der Aussicht auf den Blindsee. Der Bikepark selbst ist da doch keinen Deut besser als Hindelang.

Brandnertal ist in meinen Augen auch so ein Internet-Riese. In Echt sind die Strecken dann großteils auch nicht mehr wirklich gut in Schuss. Aber auf Instagram ist der Park brutal präsent.

War erst vor zwei Wochen in Hindelang. Wenn man gut fahren kann gibts auf der schwarzen Strecke und unten auch auf der Jumpline schon echt gute Abschnitte. Dass die schwarze Strecke echt ruppig ist stört mich nicht. Dafür hab mir so ein neumodisches Bergrad mit "Federung" gekauft.

Ich hoffe der Bikepark bleibt noch lange so wie er ist:
...ohne 30min Anstehen wie im Brandnertal
...ohne Parkplatzprobleme
...mit günstigen Liftpreisen
...einer echt schnellen Gondel
...anspruchsvollen Strecken und echt guten Sprüngen
...schönen Northshores
...einer wunderschönen Aussicht
...für mich mit einer echt kurzen Anfahrt


----------



## xrated (8. Oktober 2022)

Hindelang fand ich fürchterlich, vor allem wenn man nicht auf große Sprünge steht. Die sahen teilweise auch ziemlich sketchy aus. Die meisten Sachen, also Holzkonstruktionen die dort gebaut sind, sind für den Durchschnittsfahrer viel zu schwer und die Strecke selber ist langweilig.
Der winzige Parkplatz war zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich dort war komplett voll.
Lermoos ist der untere Teil zwar auch ätzend aber der obere Teil (bis auf das gerade steile Stück) geht einigermaßen und dann gibts mit Blindseetrail noch viel mehr Abwechslung.
In Hindelang fährt man 2x runter und es wird langweilig.
In Bayern sind die Bikeparks allgemein ziemlich schwach wenn man es mit anderen Gegenden vergleicht.
Das Allgäu hat kein Interesse an Bikern weil die Wanderer anscheinend schon genug Tourismus bringen.
Und bevor ich nochmal Hindelang fahre, gehe ich da lieber einen Berg in der Nähe hoch da hat man mehr von.


----------



## ralf321 (13. Oktober 2022)

Die Grünten Autobahn kommt 
„Ohne Weg bekommen wir keinen qualifizierten Pächter“: Weg zum Grüntenhaus soll breiter werden​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...-gruentenhaus-soll-breiter-werden_arid-481543


----------



## Coal_Master (13. Oktober 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Die Grünten Autobahn kommt
> „Ohne Weg bekommen wir keinen qualifizierten Pächter“: Weg zum Grüntenhaus soll breiter werden​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...-gruentenhaus-soll-breiter-werden_arid-481543


Sehr gut, dann haben wir bald eine richtige Downhillstrecke zum runter brettern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (13. Oktober 2022)

Wieviel Ladestationen installieren sie für die Mofas? Und kommen da auch Auto- Parkplätze hin?

Jetzt können wir auch den Weg zerschruppen...wird ja eh neu...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Oktober 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Die Grünten Autobahn kommt
> „Ohne Weg bekommen wir keinen qualifizierten Pächter“: Weg zum Grüntenhaus soll breiter werden​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...-gruentenhaus-soll-breiter-werden_arid-481543



Ja, geil alles zuplanieren.


----------



## pib (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe ein Gewerbe angemeldet für geführte Mtb-Jeep-Touren.


----------



## TRANSITION (14. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man den Artikel liest merkt man dass noch garnichts entschieden ist.


----------



## homerjay (14. Oktober 2022)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Wenn man den Artikel liest merkt man dass noch garnichts entschieden ist.


Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass das Landratsamt gegen den Willen der Gemeinde entscheiden wird. Angesichts des unqualifizierten Kommentars der Zeitungsredakteurin neben dem Artikel werde ich allerdings mein Zeitungsabo kündigen. Vor allem deshalb, weil uns in der gleichen Zeitung immer wieder vorgeworfen wird, wir Mountainbiker würden die Natur zerstören und die Wege kaputtmachen.


----------



## seven21 (14. Oktober 2022)

Im Allgäu steht man nicht so auf Natur. Ist doch wie am SG. Wir machen alles kaputt, aber der Harvester fährt ganzjährig durch. 

Man will nur Wanderer, am besten in eng gesteckten Gebieten. Ansonsten bitte auf den (geteerten) Wegen direkt zur Hütte und möglichst viel Geld dalassen. Tagesgäste aber bitte auch nicht, deswegen machen wir Parken so teuer. 

Der Einheimische ist uns aber wirklich komplett egal. Der soll am besten gar nicht in die Natur. Und wenn wir den beim Parken auch noch schröpfen und keine günstige Option anbieten, dann klappt es evtl. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (14. Oktober 2022)

Die Reporterin ist mit dem Auto vermutlich soweit hochgefahren wie es ging, dann hat sie ein Bild vom ersten Schotterweg geschossen für ihren Artikel und ist wieder in die Redaktion gefahren um den Artikel zu verfassen.

Daß weiter Oben aber der sensible Weg beginnt hat sie gar nicht mitbekommen, komplett im Wald, immer über Wurzeln gehend und durch zwei Bäche. Hier muss abgeholzt werden und viele Wurzeln der Nachbarbäume werden beschädigt werden.

Der Weg soll vermutlich mit EU Fördermitteln gebaut werden, ansonsten würde sich doch das Niemand leisten können.

Burgberg sollte sich mal beim DAV informieren, wie heutzutage Alpenvereinshütten komplett ohne Weg und Materialbahn gebaut werden können, mancher Hüttenwirt ist sogar froh, keine Materialbahn oder Versorgungsweg zu haben, da muss er nix warten und pflegen und die Kosten per Hubschrauber sind ein Vielfaches geringer als ein kompletter Wegebau.
Nachzufragen zum Beispiel am Waltenberger Haus.


----------



## TRANSITION (14. Oktober 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass das Landratsamt gegen den Willen der Gemeinde entscheiden wird.


Man wird sehen. 9:7 ist jetzt nicht gerade ein klares Ja. Zudem die Bergwacht und das Wasserwirtschaftsamt, die den Weg nicht für nötig halten. Der Forst hat noch gar kein Wort dazu verloren.
Mir geht hier vor allem dieser, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, faktisch falsche Populismus im BILD Stil auf den Keks. Hauptsache ein paar Reaktionen abgreifen…


----------



## Roedler (14. Oktober 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Die Reporterin ist mit dem Auto vermutlich soweit hochgefahren wie es ging, dann hat sie ein Bild vom ersten Schotterweg geschossen für ihren Artikel und ist wieder in die Redaktion gefahren um den Artikel zu verfassen.


Zitat / Bildunterschrift aus dem Artikel;
"Der Weg zum Grüntenhaus ist teilweise sehr steil und voller Geröll."

Geht es da ggf. einen Berg hinauf?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2022)

TRANSITION schrieb:


> Man wird sehen. 9:7 ist jetzt nicht gerade ein klares Ja. Zudem die Bergwacht und das Wasserwirtschaftsamt, die den Weg nicht für nötig halten. Der Forst hat noch gar kein Wort dazu verloren.
> Mir geht hier vor allem dieser, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, faktisch falsche Populismus im BILD Stil auf den Keks. Hauptsache ein paar Reaktionen abgreifen…



Die werden keine Ruhe geben bis alles maximal ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (15. Oktober 2022)

… und 5 m rechts davon gibts ein Wildschutzgebiet an der Stuhlwand wo es, wenn einmal in der Woche ein Kletterer vorbei kommt, jedes mal Ärger mit den Jägern gibt.

Aber für die Jäger ists ja dann auch leichter mit ihrem Jeep bis ans Wildschutzgebiet zu fahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2022)

Eben! Die Jäger profitieren am meisten von ausgebauten Straßen im Wald und es würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn das ein verdecktes Kalkül der Initiative ist. Niemand legt soviel sinnlose PKW-Kilometer auf (Forst)-wegen im Wald und in den Bergen zurück wie Jäger. Nennt sich "Revierfahrt" und ist nichts anders als eine Spaßfahrt, meistens ohne jeglichen konkreten Zweck.


----------



## AlterWerner (15. Oktober 2022)

Ist für mich auf jeden Fall erneut eine Bestätigung, dass Naturschutz und Wegesperrungen deshalb einfach fadenscheinig sind. Es geht um nichts anderes als um Kohle und persönliche Interessen. Ist ja per se nicht verwerflich und auch in Ordnung, aber dann sollen sie es alle bitte auch so sagen und sich nicht als Pseudo Naturschützer darstellen. In der Zwischenzeit fahr ich halt weiter da, wo es schon verboten ist und ignorier alle Schilder … Allgäu und Naturschutz ist in etwa so wie China und Menschenrechte. Auf dem Papier sieht das schon toll aus …


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde diesen Infrastrukturwahn, bei dem auch wirklich der allerletzte Winkel im hintersten Tal bequem per SUV  oder gar LKW erreichbar sein muss schon sehr verwerflich und vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2022)

die werden dann auch gleich den Lift wieder öffentlich machen damit der Berg schön voll wird


----------



## Spenglerextrem (20. Oktober 2022)

Na ja, wenn die Grünten-Bergwelt erst mal Sommerbetrieb hat, dann gibst vermutlich bald auch einen rollatortauglichen Premiumwanderweg von der dann neuen Grüntenhütte zum Grüntenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterWerner (20. Oktober 2022)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die Grünten-Bergwelt erst mal Sommerbetrieb hat, dann gibst vermutlich bald auch einen rollatortauglichen Premiumwanderweg von der dann neuen Grüntenhütte zum Grüntenhaus.


Aber nur wenn du für 8,50€ a 0,33er Bier kaufst und dir danach noch das Kaffee und Kuchen Spezial gönnst für weitere 13,50€ … so wie an der Alpsee Bergwelt Rollercoaster Gaststätte. Dafür bekommst du dann aber auch 1€ Rabatt auf dein 9€ Parkticket.


----------



## Hauteroute (20. Oktober 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Die Grünten Autobahn kommt
> „Ohne Weg bekommen wir keinen qualifizierten Pächter“: Weg zum Grüntenhaus soll breiter werden​https://www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de/al...-gruentenhaus-soll-breiter-werden_arid-481543


Ein im Endeffekt 3m breiter Weg - bedeutet in der Praxis eine 8-10m breite Schneise die bearbeitet wird, auf der nichts stehen bleibt. Fahrbahn, Schüttung, Graben zur Entwässerung, Böschungen.
So gesehen aktuell in unserer Gemeinde und noch weiter negative Beispiele.

Quelle: https://www.waldwissen.net/de/techn...nik-und-holzernte/walderschliessung/forstwege


----------



## Roedler (21. Oktober 2022)

Fast 6 Wochen her! Fertig ist noch nichts...zieht sich schon...

Schaut aber ganz nett aus !


----------



## ralf321 (27. Oktober 2022)

Klingt wie fast ferig
https://www.stadt-sonthofen.de/stad...tannachwaeldchen-anlage-noch-nicht-befahrbar/


----------



## Robsi82 (15. November 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier dazu passt. aber kann jemand was zum bikepark Weingarten sagen? Lohnt sich ein Besuch? Wie lange sind die Stecken?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2022)

Eher kurz. Weite Anfahrt lohnt sicher eher nicht. Kann man alles auf Trailforks einsehen. 

Erstaunlich was bei Großgrundbesitzern alles so geht. Ein illegaler Trail wäre in der Zeit von den Behörden sicher schon eingestampft worden:









						Bach ausgebaggert: Naturzerstörung in Allgäuer Schutzgebiet
					

Kies, so weit das Auge reicht: Wo sich einst ein Wildbach durch das Rappenalptal im Allgäu bei Oberstdorf schlängelte, wurde wertvoller Lebensraum zerstört - indem der Bach begradigt wurde. Das ruft nun Politik und Behörden auf den Plan.




					www.br.de


----------



## pib (15. November 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Eher kurz. Weite Anfahrt lohnt sicher eher nicht. Kann man alles auf Trailforks einsehen.
> 
> Erstaunlich was bei Großgrundbesitzern alles so geht. Ein illegaler Trail wäre in der Zeit von den Behörden sicher schon eingestampft worden:
> 
> ...


 Das kann echt nicht wahr sein. Ich bin fassungslos. Baufirma und Auftraggeber dürfen sich hoffentlich warm anziehen…


----------



## Roedler (15. November 2022)

Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört!  


M´Giegar passiert nix! So oder so!


----------



## kamikater (15. November 2022)

So was baggert man doch nicht in ein paar Stunden aus. Hat da während der Arbeiten jeder weggeschaut und jetzt ist das Geschrei groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (15. November 2022)

kamikater schrieb:


> So was baggert man doch nicht in ein paar Stunden aus. Hat da während der Arbeiten jeder weggeschaut und jetzt ist das Geschrei groß?


Wer soll da wegschauen. Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist so tief im Tal nix mehr los. Da kannst dich Stunden lang nackt hinlegen. Niemand interessiert es.


----------



## Coal_Master (15. November 2022)

Die brauchen Kies für den Fahrweg an Grünten nauf 👆


----------



## homerjay (15. November 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Eher kurz. Weite Anfahrt lohnt sicher eher nicht. Kann man alles auf Trailforks einsehen.
> 
> Erstaunlich was bei Großgrundbesitzern alles so geht. Ein illegaler Trail wäre in der Zeit von den Behörden sicher schon eingestampft worden:
> 
> ...


Das war letztens schon in der Zeitung und ich hoffe, das wird entsprechend geahndet:



			§ 330 StGB - Einzelnorm
		


Was mich allerdings wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass hier von Allgäuer Bauern eine Baumaßnahme durchgeführt wurde, ohne dass es dafür EU-Subventionen gab.


----------



## seven21 (15. November 2022)

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte ich mich über die Kommentare totlachen.


----------



## ralf321 (16. November 2022)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier dazu passt. aber kann jemand was zum bikepark Weingarten sagen? Lohnt sich ein Besuch? Wie lange sind die Stecken?



Ja recht kurz aber ganz nett wenn die Strecken offen sind. ggf. mit kickach kombinieren, weis aber nicht wie dort der Zustand ist.


----------



## ralf321 (16. November 2022)

Spühlt es den Kies im Frühjahr nicht einfach alles weg wenn da Ordentlich Wasser runterkommt?
Unfassbar.

Aber trozdem nicht vergessen, wir Mountainbike machen alles kaputt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (16. November 2022)

Ich versteh nicht mal warum man so ausbaggert??


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2022)

Macht auch für mich als Außenstehender irgendwie keinen Sinn, was da gemacht wurde. Das Flussbett ist ja jetzt gefühlt breiter als vorher. Also wurde ja kein weiterer nutzbarer Raum gewonnen.


----------



## pib (17. November 2022)

Mich machen die Worte der Landrätin stuzig. Sie wirkt betroffen, aber sie sagt: "nein, also nicht für so eine umfassende Maßnahme". Das stinkt doch. Also wurde "was" genehmigt und das Landratsamt weiß mehr? Irgendwie seltsam, das ein paar Älpler auf eigene Faust ohne Genehmigung da anfangen zu baggern. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## TRANSITION (17. November 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Mich machen die Worte der Landrätin stuzig. Sie wirkt betroffen, aber sie sagt: "nein, also nicht für so eine umfassende Maßnahme". Das stinkt doch. Also wurde "was" genehmigt und das Landratsamt weiß mehr? Irgendwie seltsam, das ein paar Älpler auf eigene Faust ohne Genehmigung da anfangen zu baggern. Es bleibt spannend.


Dazu steht was im Bericht des BR: 


> Mit dem Grundstückseigentümer – einer Alpgenossenschaft – seien die Behörden im Gespräch gewesen wegen kleinerer Maßnahmen zum Gewässerunterhalt etwas weiter oberhalb. "Aber nicht an der Stelle und in dem Umfang", sagte Schindele (Wasserwirtschaftsamt) BR24.


----------



## swindle (17. November 2022)

wenn man den gleichen Älplern über ihre wege radeln würde, wärs gschrei vermutlich groß dass wir die Natur zerstören.


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. November 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> wenn man den gleichen Älplern über ihre wege radeln würde, wärs gschrei vermutlich groß dass wir die Natur zerstören.


wird man leider genau so unterschreiben können.

Hoffe die Verantwortlichen werden dafür maximal strafrechtlich und finanziell belangt. Vermute/ Befürchte aber das die Konsequenzen überschaubar bleiben.


----------



## pib (17. November 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> wenn man den gleichen Älplern über ihre wege radeln würde, wärs gschrei vermutlich groß dass wir die Natur zerstören.



Diese Argumentationskette haben sich die Älpler jetzt aber auf 100 Jahre versaut. Klassischer Fall von selbst ins Bein geschossen.


----------



## swindle (17. November 2022)

Eigentlich sollte man gleich mal provokativ dort hin fahren und hoffen dass einer anfängt zu maulen. da reichen dann vermutlich nur wenige worte und alle argumente sind obsolet.


----------



## homerjay (17. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hoffe die Verantwortlichen werden dafür maximal strafrechtlich und finanziell belangt. Vermute/ Befürchte aber das die Konsequenzen überschaubar bleiben.


Ich kann mir allerdings auch vorstellen bzw. hoffe ich sehr, dass hier die Behörden ein Exempel statuieren werden, allein schon, um potentielle Nachahmer abzuschrecken.


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Diese Argumentationskette haben sich die Älpler jetzt aber auf 100 Jahre versaut. Klassischer Fall von selbst ins Bein geschossen.





swindle schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man gleich mal provokativ dort hin fahren und hoffen dass einer anfängt zu maulen. da reichen dann vermutlich nur wenige worte und alle argumente sind obsolet.


Beim Thema MTB geht es den Grundeigentümern nicht um Naturschutz, der wird nur vorgeschoben.
Denen ist das Betretungs*recht* an sich ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (17. November 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man gleich mal provokativ dort hin fahren und hoffen dass einer anfängt zu maulen. da reichen dann vermutlich nur wenige worte und alle argumente sind obsolet.


Naja, da wirst Du weiter auf taube Ohren stoßen, denn schließlich ist das ja ihr "Grund und Boden, mit dem sie ja schließlich machen dürfen, was sie wollen und früher hat sich ja auch keiner was gesagt und außerdem ist das kein Radweg" [Übersetzung auf Hochdeutsch wg. besserer Lesbarkeit, Anm.d.Red.]


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. November 2022)

Laut Komoot und Trailforks gibt's da eh kaum was lohnendes in dem Tal aber bei den wenigen Trails und Schotterstraßen ist gleich was von Verboten zu lesen. Lol


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (17. November 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings auch vorstellen bzw. hoffe ich sehr, dass hier die Behörden ein Exempel statuieren werden, allein schon, um potentielle Nachahmer abzuschrecken.


Gabs dieses of genannte, selten gesehene Exempel jemals bei was Vergleichbarem?


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Laut Komoot und Trailforks gibt's da eh kaum was lohnendes in dem Tal aber bei den wenigen Trails und Schotterstraßen ist gleich was von Verboten zu lesen. Lol


Ich fand die Auffahrt zur Speicherhütte schon lohnenswert. Zumindest landschaftlich. Bin aber auch mit dem Gravel da hoch, da brauchts bei der Steigung nicht noch Trails dazu


----------



## seven21 (17. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Gabs dieses of genannte, selten gesehene Exempel jemals bei was Vergleichbarem?


Hoffnung ist, dass sich die EU einschaltet. Dann wird es nämlich richtig teuer. Die Kosten wird das Land nicht tragen wollen.


----------



## pib (17. November 2022)

BR24 berichtet gerade das durch die Arbeiten zusätzliches Weideland gewonnen werden sollte. Also mehr Platz fürs Vieh, mehr Profit, mehr Geld / Förderungen von der EU.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. November 2022)

Ok, also die wollten den Bach quasi komplett für ne Weide plattmachen? Bei denen stimmt doch was ganz gewaltig nicht!


----------



## Roedler (17. November 2022)

Zusätzliches Weideland?? Für ein paar Brennnesseln und Krottableacha mehr?  Oder wollten die den Bach komplett verrohren? 

Jedenfalls machen sie sich komplett unglaubwürdig... auch uns gegenüber...


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. November 2022)

MC² schrieb:


> Gleich bald noch mal fahren, vor die Bauarbeiten losgehen!😢



Wurde da jetzt schon gebaut? Weiß jemand wann Baubeginn ist? Überlege den am Wochenende noch zu machen, aber mit den vielen Wurzeln und Kalkstein(?) würd ich sowas eigentlich lieber im Frühling machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRANSITION (17. November 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wurde da jetzt schon gebaut? Weiß jemand wann Baubeginn ist?


Es ist noch nicht einmal fix das da irgendwas passiert.


----------



## homerjay (18. November 2022)

kamikater schrieb:


> So was baggert man doch nicht in ein paar Stunden aus. Hat da während der Arbeiten jeder weggeschaut und jetzt ist das Geschrei groß?



Der Vorsitzende der Alpgenossenschaft hat das ja beim Viehscheid sogar vorher angekündigt:









						Kritik an der Politik in Oberstdorf - BLW 39-2022
					






					www.digitalmagazin.de
				




Wieso hat man ihn dann nicht gleich in Präventivhaft genommen, so wie jetzt die Klimaschutzaktivisten?


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man gleich mal provokativ...



Anzeige erstatten, zb die DIMB


----------



## Coal_Master (23. November 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Anzeige erstatten, zb die DIMB


Schon geschehen........


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2022)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Schon geschehen........


Ja habe es gerade auf FB und der Schwäbischen Zeitung gelesen, das wohl einige richtig sauer sind. Hoffentlich bekommen die Verantwortlichen für diese unglaubliche Sauerei richtig einen drauf!


----------



## pib (24. November 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. November 2022)

Bis zu 50.000€ Strafe. Sind bei einem mittelgroßen Bauprojekt aufwärts halt auch ein Witz. Da fehlen 1-2 0en.


----------



## homerjay (24. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Bis zu 50.000€ Strafe. Sind bei einem mittelgroßen Bauprojekt aufwärts halt auch ein Witz. Da fehlen 1-2 0en.


Naja, das ist ja nicht alles.

Hinzu kommen die Kosten der Renaturierung, allein die vorbereitenden Gutachten dürften so um die 50.000 € kosten, die Baumaßnahme selber dürfte gut im 6-stelligen Bereich liegen. Hinzu kommt noch die strafrechtliche Verfolgung der Verantwortlichen. Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass jemand, der nicht vorbestraft ist, deshalb in das Gefängnis wandert, Bewährungsstrafen wird aber allemal geben und vermutlich saftige Geldzahlungen als Bewährungsauflage. Das kann für die Betreffenden durchaus existenzgefährdend sein, wobei sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen hält.

Das Schlimme dabei ist aber eigentlich, dass es sicherlich jetzt hier in der Gegend genug Leute gibt, die die Aufregung überhaupt nicht verstehen können, genauso handeln würden, aber gleichzeitig immer dann Naturschutzargumente vorschieben, sobald es gegen uns Mountainbiker oder anderer Natursportler geht.


----------



## seven21 (24. November 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja nicht alles.
> 
> Hinzu kommen die Kosten der Renaturierung, allein die vorbereitenden Gutachten dürften so um die 50.000 € kosten, die Baumaßnahme selber dürfte gut im 6-stelligen Bereich liegen. Hinzu kommt noch die strafrechtliche Verfolgung der Verantwortlichen. Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass jemand, der nicht vorbestraft ist, deshalb in das Gefängnis wandert, Bewährungsstrafen wird aber allemal geben und vermutlich saftige Geldzahlungen als Bewährungsauflage. Das kann für die Betreffenden durchaus existenzgefährdend sein, wobei sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen hält.
> 
> Das Schlimme dabei ist aber eigentlich, dass es sicherlich jetzt hier in der Gegend genug Leute gibt, die die Aufregung überhaupt nicht verstehen können, genauso handeln würden, aber gleichzeitig immer dann Naturschutzargumente vorschieben, sobald es gegen uns Mountainbiker oder anderer Natursportler geht.


Ich hoffe die werden in vollem Umfang zur Rechenschaft gezogen und müssen die komplette Renaturierung zahlen. Und nicht 50k und dann wird aus der allgemeinen Kasse geklüngelt, weil man kennt sich ja und so weiter.

Am besten auch immer schön die EU im Spiel halten, denn dann wird es richtig teuer wenn nichts passiert. Das wird Bayern oder der Landkreis auf Dauer nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## ralf321 (24. November 2022)

Gerade noch ein Bericht bei quer. Das könnte noch spannend werden.

https://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/quer/221124quer-100.html

Anbei das Video:








						Bagger-Alarm : Wildbach-Biotop im Allgäu plattgemacht
					

Ein idyllischer Bergbach, wichtiger Lebensraum für heimische Arten - so sah der Rappenalpbach im Oberallgäu bis vor kurzem aus. Jetzt ist der Bach durch Baumaßnahmen zu einem schmalen Kanal verkommen.




					www.br.de


----------



## pib (24. November 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Gerade noch ein Bericht bei quer. Das könnte noch spannend werden.
> 
> https://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/sendungen/quer/221124quer-100.html


Sag ich ja. Das stinkt.


----------



## Diddo (24. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Bis zu 50.000€ Strafe. Sind bei einem mittelgroßen Bauprojekt aufwärts halt auch ein Witz. Da fehlen 1-2 0en.


§329 StGB:

"(3) Wer entgegen einer zum Schutz eines Naturschutzgebietes, einer als Naturschutzgebiet einstweilig sichergestellten Fläche oder eines Nationalparks erlassenen Rechtsvorschrift oder vollziehbaren Untersagung 
1.
Bodenschätze oder andere Bodenbestandteile abbaut oder gewinnt,
2.
Abgrabungen oder Aufschüttungen vornimmt,
3.
Gewässer schafft, verändert oder beseitigt,
4.
Moore, Sümpfe, Brüche oder sonstige Feuchtgebiete entwässert,
5.
Wald rodet,
6.
Tiere einer im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes besonders geschützten Art tötet, fängt, diesen nachstellt oder deren Gelege ganz oder teilweise zerstört oder entfernt,
7.
Pflanzen einer im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes besonders geschützten Art beschädigt oder entfernt oder
8.
ein Gebäude errichtet
und dadurch den jeweiligen Schutzzweck nicht unerheblich beeinträchtigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

Passt das nicht zufällig...? Ich kann es weiterhin nicht nachvollziehen in welcher Blase man leben muss um Teile eines Naturschutzgebiets zu vernichten.


----------



## 2Burgen (25. November 2022)

In einer Geld regiert die Welt Blase.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es hier Haftstrafen gibt aber CSU/FW werden ihr Klientel schon schützen. Der erste Schritt mit den "bis zu 50.000 € Strafe" ist ja schon gemacht.


----------



## Diddo (25. November 2022)

2Burgen schrieb:


> In einer Geld regiert die Welt Blase.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob es hier Haftstrafen gibt aber CSU/FW werden ihr Klientel schon schützen. Der erste Schritt mit den "bis zu 50.000 € Strafe" ist ja schon gemacht.


Und die kommen dann an Fördergeldern wieder rein? 

Der Bericht bei quer war spannend... mal schauen was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## ralf321 (25. November 2022)

Erneut ot









						Nach illegalen Baggerarbeiten im Rappenalptal: Polizei-Razzia bei Verantwortlichen
					

Die Polizei sucht nach der illegalen Begradigung des Wildbaches im Rappenalptal nach Beweismitteln. Dazu führte sie am Freitag Durchsuchungen durch.




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de
				





Edit 30.11
Die ganze Geschicht:








						Wie die Wildbach-Begradigung im Rappenalptal öffentlich wurde
					

Der Bund Naturschutz deckte die nicht genehmigten Bauarbeiten am Wildbach im Rappenalptal auf. Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu wusste aber schon vorher ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Dezember 2022)

Interessant dass die einen Hubschrauberlandeplatz bauen wollten. Was ist das denn für eine Alpgenossenschaft?

Damit sie die Mountainbiker die sich nicht an die Wegsperrungen halten besser verfolgen können?









						Alpgenossenschaft ignorierte Baustopp und verwandelte Wildbach in Kanal
					

Erst Ende Oktober wurden die Schäden am Wildbach im Rappenalptal entdeckt - und die Baustelle für einen nicht genehmigten Hubschrauberlandeplatz.




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (6. Dezember 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Interessant dass die einen Hubschrauberlandeplatz bauen wollten. Was ist das denn für eine Alpgenossenschaft?
> 
> Damit sie die Mountainbiker die sich nicht an die Wegsperrungen halten besser verfolgen können?
> 
> ...


Vermutlich weil sie den vom DAV für den Unterhalt ihrer Alpen mit dem Hubschrauber nicht nutzen dürfen.....


----------



## Coal_Master (8. Dezember 2022)

Aktuell im Allgäuer der übrigens immer mehr zum CSU Parteiblatt verkommt....









						Wildbach-Eklat im Rappenalptal: Alpgenossenschaft scheitert vor Gericht
					

Waren die Arbeiten im Rappenalptal mit dem Landratsamt Oberallgäu abgestimmt oder nicht? Die Alpgenossenschaft sagt ja - und ist vor Gericht ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de
				




Brutal, jetzt wollten die sich weigern die angerichteten Schäden zurück zu bauen.


----------



## ralf321 (8. Dezember 2022)

Der Aktenvermerk,









						Erlaubte dieser Aktenvermerk die Arbeiten am Wildbach im Rappenalptal?
					

Der Umwelt-Frevel im Rappenalptal im Oberallgäu bleibt mysteriös. Was wusste das Landratsamt? Ein jetzt öffentlich gewordener Aktenvermerk wirft ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## Diddo (8. Dezember 2022)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Der Aktenvermerk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daraus zu folgern, dass keine Genehmigung benötigt wird ist ... ein interessanter Ansatz?


----------



## homerjay (9. Dezember 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Daraus zu folgern, dass keine Genehmigung benötigt wird ist ... ein interessanter Ansatz?


Das scheint wohl auch nur eine Gesprächsnotiz gewesen zu sein und nicht ein Genehmigungsbescheid. Außerdem sollte man sich dann auch den gesamten Aktenvermerk ansehen und nicht nur einen - möglicherweise aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen - Satz aus dem gesamten Schriftstück.


----------



## ralf321 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ja hier noch ein detalierter ablauf inkl plannung was passieren soll.









						Heftige Vorwürfe gegen die Alpgenossenschaft!: Rappenalpbach: So soll es laut Landratsamt Oberallgäu jetzt weitergehen
					

Skandal um den Rappenalpbach bei Oberstdorf: Auf einer Strecke von über 1,5 Kilometer wurde der Rappenalpbach nach einem Starkregen begradigt - und zwar illegal.




					www.all-in.de
				













						Rappenalptal: Naturschützer "empört über intransparente Vorgehensweise des Landratsamtes"
					

Der Landesbund für Vogel- und Naturschutz hat "empört" auf die Pressekonferenz des Oberallgäuer Landratsamtes bezüglich des Eklats im Rappenalptal ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## ralf321 (16. Dezember 2022)

Bald öffnet der neue Bike-Park im Sonthofer Tannachwäldchen
					

Der Bike-Park im Sonthofer Tannachwäldchen ist eine beliebte Freizeit-Anlage. Der Bürgermeister gab im Bauausschuss bekannt, wann geöffnet werden ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## beuze1 (19. Dezember 2022)

War doch ziemlich klar, dass noch irgendein Grund gefunden wird, um den Bike-Park weiter zu verhindern. Hauptsache man haut Millionen € für die Landesgartenschau und einen Aussichtsturm raus, den keiner will. Da bleibt für die Jugend nichts übrig. Auch beim Argenwehr kneifen, wenn 2–3 Anwohner keinen Radweg/Brücke wollen, man will schließlich seine Ruhe.


----------



## pib (19. Dezember 2022)

Fahren halt weiterhin alle nach Chur, Nauders, Sölden oder Brandnertal und hauen dort ihre Kohle am Wochenende raus. Und das Buddeln von illegalen Strecken wird auch immer weiter zunehmen wenn man im Allgäu keine Bikeparks haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (19. Dezember 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> War doch ziemlich klar, dass noch irgendein Grund gefunden wird, um den Bike-Park weiter zu verhindern. Hauptsache man haut Millionen € für die Landesgartenschau und einen Aussichtsturm raus, den keiner will. Da bleibt für die Jugend nichts übrig. Auch beim Argenwehr kneifen, wenn 2–3 Anwohner keinen Radweg/Brücke wollen, man will schließlich seine Ruhe.  Anhang anzeigen 1604650


Ja echt schade, mittlerweile wird für die Jugend kaum mehr was gemacht......


----------



## MariSafari (19. Dezember 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> War doch ziemlich klar, dass noch irgendein Grund gefunden wird, um den Bike-Park weiter zu verhindern. Hauptsache man haut Millionen € für die Landesgartenschau und einen Aussichtsturm raus, den keiner will. Da bleibt für die Jugend nichts übrig. Auch beim Argenwehr kneifen, wenn 2–3 Anwohner keinen Radweg/Brücke wollen, man will schließlich seine Ruhe.  Anhang anzeigen 1604650


Oh Mann. Das ist einfach nur traurig und peinlich. Nur weil es ein paar nicht in den Kram passt. Die Idee war gut und es wäre so passend gewesen. Die Bürokratie ist einfach armselig. 
Aber danke für den Artikel.


----------



## Roedler (19. Dezember 2022)

Bin mal gespannt wie man sich in Sonthofen nun ausruht und auf das Radeln in der FuZo, den Werkzeugstand, den "DirtPark" im Tannacher, den zwei kurzen Trials und den XC touren in der Umgebung verweist.

"Aber wir haben doch alles und sind Radelstadt!!" 

Und wenn ich das Bild zwischen Epplings und Gießen (kenn die Gegend nicht) ansehe, ist der Trail nach ein paar Abfahrten ohne Kosten vorhanden..sonst kann man doch selber... miss nicht immer was kosten...??
Wollen und genehmigen!


----------



## homerjay (19. Dezember 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie man sich in Sonthofen nun ausruht und auf das Radeln in der FuZo, den Werkzeugstand, den "DirtPark" im Tannacher, den zwei kurzen Trials und den XC touren in der Umgebung verweist.
> 
> "Aber wir haben doch alles und sind Radelstadt!!"


Tannachwäldle  und Hinanger Steige sind Stadtwald, deshalb ging das überhaupt. Städtischer Grund ist aber begrenzt und sobald man die Genehmigung der Grundstückseigentümer/Rechtler braucht, wird es schwierig bis unmöglich. Die regen sich ja sogar über die ausgeschilderten Touren auf Asphalt auf.


----------



## Roedler (19. Dezember 2022)

Weiß ich ja, daher fahr ich den Rappenalpbach na... scheppert auch...


----------



## seven21 (20. Dezember 2022)

Und sich dann wundern wenn alle am SG auftauchen und es dort zu viel wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Weitere Fälle von Naturzerstörung: Hat das in Bayern System?​Ein weiterer Fall von Naturzerstörung ist in Bayern entdeckt worden. Nach dem Vorfall im Rappenalptal und der Zerstörung des Eggerbachs fragen sich viele: Wie häufig kommt Umweltzerstörung vor? Und: Wird sie bestraft?
Von



Doris Fenske
Der dritte Naturfrevel innerhalb von kurzer Zeit: eine Kalktuffquelle bei Drügendorf im nördlichen Landkreis Forchheim wurde weggebaggert. Das Brisante daran: Es handelt sich dabei um ein Naturschutzgebiet von europäischem Rang, in dem der seltene, stark bedrohte Feuersalamander vorkommt. Per Zufall haben Mitarbeiter des Naturschutzverbands LBV die Tat entdeckt.


----------



## pib (23. Dezember 2022)

Gestern ist die BR Berichtserstattung aber ganz schön zurückgerudert im Fall Rappenalptal. Erst voll drauf schlagen auf die Zwölf und gestern 180 Grad Kehrtwende: die Älpler sind unschuldig, Schuld hat die Behörde / Landrätin. Wie ich schon früh vermutet habe: da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## seven21 (23. Dezember 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Gestern ist die BR Berichtserstattung aber ganz schön zurückgerudert im Fall Rappenalptal. Erst voll drauf schlagen auf die Zwölf und gestern 180 Grad Kehrtwende: die Älpler sind unschuldig, Schuld hat die Behörde / Landrätin. Wie ich schon früh vermutet habe: da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


Na super. Da wird am Ende wieder vertuscht und es passiert gar nix. Oder der Steuerzahler darf komplett für den Rückbau aufkommen.

Edit: Und unschuldig sind die Älpler am Ende trotzdem nicht. Die wussten genau was das für ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und das es gegen EU Recht verstoßen wird. Die sind ja nicht dumm. Stellen sich manchmal nur so.


----------



## homerjay (23. Dezember 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Gestern ist die BR Berichtserstattung aber ganz schön zurückgerudert im Fall Rappenalptal. Erst voll drauf schlagen auf die Zwölf und gestern 180 Grad Kehrtwende: die Älpler sind unschuldig, Schuld hat die Behörde / Landrätin. Wie ich schon früh vermutet habe: da steht Aussage gegen Aussage.


Heute war ja auch ein großer Bericht im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt. BR und Allgäuer Zeitung sind stark CSU-affin, ganz klar, das jetzt versucht wird, die Landrätin, die bei den Freien Wählern ist, als Schuldige hin zu stellen.

Was den Vorsitzenden der Genossenschaft angeht, so handelt der wohl nach dem Motto: „Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich's völlig ungeniert.“ Aber kein Wunder, dass der die Flucht nach vorne antritt, ich vermute, bei dem gehts mittlerweile um die (wirtschaftliche) Existenz. Insgesamt finde ich die Argumentation der Genossenschaft aber nach wie vor ziemlich dünn. Eine Genehmigung zur Begradigung und Vertiefung des Bachbetts auf insgesamt 1,6 km ist aus meiner Sicht auch den von der Alpgenossenschaft vorgelegten Unterlagen nicht zu entnehmen. Nach dem was aus der Presse zu lesen ist, bezieht sich die Alpgenossenschaft auf eine Gesprächsnotiz die, jedenfalls nach den deutlichen Worten des Verwaltungsgerichts, keinesfalls als Baugenehmigung anzusehen ist. und auch ein Durchsuchungsbeschluss wird vom Gericht nicht leichtfertig erlassen. Möglicherweise versucht man mit dieser Taktik allerdings, die strafrechtlichen Folgen abzumildern, auf eine fahrlässige Umweltstraftat stehen deutlich geringere Strafen als auf eine Vorsatztat.


----------



## Roedler (23. Dezember 2022)

"Für uns war das eine Baugenehmigung!"

Ja, und für mich heißt das, ich fahr da auf jedem Weg!






"Woher hätten wir wissen sollen das wir eine Genehmigen brauchen, wenn es die Böhrden auch nicht wussten?" Wir haben da füher auch schon gebaggert...!"


Ja! Wir sind da früher ja auch schon überall geradelt...!


----------



## pib (23. Dezember 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ja, und für mich heißt das, ich fahr da auf jedem Weg!



Die alten Argumente ziehen jetzt aufjedenfall nicht mehr. Haben sie verkackt


----------



## beuze1 (23. Dezember 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Die alten Argumente ziehen jetzt aufjedenfall nicht mehr. Haben sie verkackt



Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, alle sind gleich und werden so behandelt. Es war schon immer so, dass manche gleicher sind. Heißt, wenn du da ein Blümchen umfährst, trifft dich die ganze Härte des Gesetzes. Almgenossenschaften hingegen, die halbe Täler umgestalten, gehen straffrei aus.


----------



## pib (23. Dezember 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, alle sind gleich und werden so behandelt. Es war schon immer so, dass manche gleicher sind. Heißt, wenn du da ein Blümchen umfährst, trifft dich die ganze Härte des Gesetzes. Almgenossenschaften hingegen, die halbe Täler umgestalten, gehen straffrei aus.



Ich meine die Älpler.


----------



## Coal_Master (23. Dezember 2022)

Merke dir, eine Landrätin lügt nicht, alte Allgäuer Binsenweisheit.

Das bezahlen die eh von der Portokassa, die Rappentalalpe bekommt jedes Jahr vom Staat 75000 Euro Subventionen, die Strafe wird eh viel niedriger ausfallen, dafür haben wir ja die CSU in Bayern.
Amigo hilft Amigo.


----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2023)

Roedler schrieb:


> Und weil i grad frustig bi.
> 
> Gleich hinter der ehemaligen Hochalp, das Schild ist erst vor kurzem aufgestellt. Das ist ein erkennbarer Weg mehr als 2 Meter Breit.... eigentlich langweilig, aber bevor man Teer fährt...
> 
> Will da einer nur seine Ruhe haben...??Anhang anzeigen 1479329


I wars it!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (1. Januar 2023)

Roedler schrieb:


> I wars it!! Anhang anzeigen 1611468


Ich versteh das Schild nur für Autofahrer und Motorräder...nicht für Fahrräder


----------



## Roedler (1. Januar 2023)

Ja! Jetzt schon wieder...


----------



## beuze1 (1. Januar 2023)

.


----------



## Stucka (4. Januar 2023)




----------



## Stucka (4. Januar 2023)

Oberhalb der Wachters Alpe bei Niedersonthofen 🤦


----------



## Roedler (4. Januar 2023)

Der muss ganz schön gefrustet sein, dass der so ein "Hipp`es" Schild geirrt...


----------



## ralf321 (5. Januar 2023)

Ist das ein offizielles Verkehrszeichen? Beklebt..?


----------

